# Freerider in HH und Umgebung? - Teil 2



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## neubicolt (21. Oktober 2010)

Moin

ich bin gerade dabei mich mit dem Thema Freeride zu befassen, im April ist daher auch schon nen Bikeparkbesuch im Harz geplant. Nun wollt ich ma wissen wen es hier noch so in hohen Norden gibt der diese Art des bikens praktiziert??? Wo fahrt ihr, was fahrt ihr, wo kauft ihr und habt ihr Tipps aller Art für mich!!?? Evtl. kann man sich ja zusammenrotten und gemeinsam was machen! Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme  

Gruß

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Oktober 2010)

Mein Lieblingsbild von der Session:




gefolgt von:




und




Alle Bilder sind im Album zu finden:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/23881


----------



## Goa-Freak (21. Oktober 2010)

yeah tolle bilder Malte   sind echt gut geworden aber wie seh ich den auf dne einen foto aus ^^  omg  so schau ich eig nur wenn ich in den spiegel morgens gucke


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Oktober 2010)

sehr sehr gut malte!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Oktober 2010)

Danke. Ich habe etwa die hälfte hochgeladen, der Rest war eher so lala.
Die Bilder von dir Patrick, sind leider alle irgendwie zu hell oder zu dunkel. Dadurch, dass ich wenig Fotos von dir habe, sind auch keine richtig guten dabei.


----------



## Goa-Freak (21. Oktober 2010)

naja gibt schlimmeres   z.b.  das fack wetter...... wie soll man den da schön biken?  

hab aber die von mir gleich ma gesaugt 

lieber schlechte als keine sag ich mal ^^


----------



## Blackdog1981 (21. Oktober 2010)

schöne bilder


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Fotos, ich muss umbedingt mal wieder zu Nicolo, wenn ich das mitm Stevens jetzt mal auf die Reihe bekomme


----------



## Goa-Freak (21. Oktober 2010)

und das wetter sollte mitspielen....  das is ja nur am regnen und und hageln... voll winter ey ^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Oktober 2010)

ach, solange es nur regen ist, ist alles ok, wir sind ja nicht aus zucker und im matsch machts richtig spaß, waren am dienstag im regen los, wir waren dreckig, aber es hat verdammt spaß gemacht und war auch mal wieder etwas anspruchsvoler als diese trockne Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Oktober 2010)

was haben die federn der 200mm 888 bis 2007 für ne länge und durchmesser ?


----------



## Goa-Freak (22. Oktober 2010)

hey Bloemfontein, wir wollten uns doch auch schon längst ma getroffen haben  

also?  *nerv*  wann starten wir ma was?


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Oktober 2010)

sag an, ich habe eig. Zeit
habe ich auch letztens schon geschrieben, als ich ausm urlaub zurück war.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. Oktober 2010)

ist das bei daddel gewesen ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Oktober 2010)

ICh war zwar net dabei, aber ja ist bei daddel


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Oktober 2010)

hab es ohne schnee nich erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Oktober 2010)

Was? Wieso das nich, warste noch nicht bei gutem Wetter da?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Oktober 2010)

ne nur einmal im winter bei schnee und eis , glaub das war im januar


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Oktober 2010)

aso.
ich versuche(erfolg steht in den sternen) heute alles mitm neuen rad zu kären, damit es evtl. vorm winter nochmal nach HH gehen kann


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Oktober 2010)

welches ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Oktober 2010)

Überraschung
Wenns geklärtist enthülle ich alle Fakten


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Oktober 2010)

gewicht ? das kannst ja


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Oktober 2010)

hmmm, schwerer als mein jetztiges 
ich schätze auf ~16kg


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Oktober 2010)

ist trotzdem noch ok , man darf gespannt sein , bilder gibts wenns klappt dieses wochenende ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Oktober 2010)

neeeeeeeeee, erst so in 1 1/2 Wochen dann.
DU kennst doch sicherlich die Banken und die Deutsche Post.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Oktober 2010)

bis dahin läuft meins ja auch endlich mal lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi Ihrs
... ja das sieht ja echt mal nett aus bei Daddel, dann freu ich mich, wenn ich nächste Woche mit Klausur durch bin! Bitte fleißig Daumen drücken  
Dann bin ich auch wieder vermehrt mit am Start, wenn mal nicht gerade die Arbeit im Wege ist.
Schöne Bilder, aber is für euch die Saison schon rum? ich finds schade, dass die Parks nun dicht machen ... aber Malente und ... haben doch immer offen, oder? ich denke, dass ich da mal hin werde, auch bei so Sch...-Wetter 

@neubicolt: auch wenn ich nicht der Crack bin, aber da lässt sich sicherlich was machen, von mir aus nach den Klausuren, mkay 


sooo allerseits, bis dennsen 
ich bin mal Mittach- und dann letzten Wiederholungen etc.
=] tschüüü


----------



## Goa-Freak (24. Oktober 2010)

jo wie gesagt, ist bei daddel.... wir haben da viel gebuddelt und sehr viel verändert  

macht richtig spaß dort  

Ich bin aber auch mal wieder für ne schöne chillige runde in der ciddy!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Oktober 2010)

ich auch


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich auch.


----------



## Goa-Freak (24. Oktober 2010)

malte.. du willst doch nur wieder 5m hohe mauern hochspringen aus nen stand  

must du mir bei gelegenheit mal den trick beibringen....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Oktober 2010)

entweder bevor oder nachdem die shiver zu 888-to-nox geht


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Oktober 2010)

Der "Trick" heißt Bunnyhop


----------



## Goa-Freak (24. Oktober 2010)

i know...... aber 5m *ok gefühlte*  also ich bekomm mein ding nicht so hoch 

hmm denk ma ich bin zu schwach oder das bike ist zu schwer ^^


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Oktober 2010)

aber nach treppen, die er runterspringen kann, solltest du malte nicht fragen  *errinnerung an eine für malte 30min Session"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goa-Freak (24. Oktober 2010)

hmmm.... bitte um aufklärung 

Edit:  lass mich nicht blöd sterben


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm. Ja. Peinliche Geschicht. Auf jeden Fall bin ich falsch gelandet und habe eine Schotterprobe genommen.


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Oktober 2010)

nachdem er die hälfte der letzten treppenstufen mitgenommen hat. sah nicht nett aus.


----------



## Goa-Freak (25. Oktober 2010)

hui... das klingt lustig, zumindest als unbeteiligter  










EIn hoch auf Full-Face


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Oktober 2010)

Das Gesicht hatte nur ne Minischramme Der Arm sah toll aus. Habe jetzt, nach fast 1,5 Jahren immernoch Narben.


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Oktober 2010)

Jaja, Narben sind doch die schönsten Erinnerungen  Ich habe da son paar an meinen Scheinbeinen, die dokumentieren genaustens mein Bunny-Hop lernen

Für ne City Runde oder HaBe's wäre ich auch zu haben

PS: Falls es jemanden interessiert, bei Rewe gibt es jetzt Monster Energy(hier zumindest)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goa-Freak (25. Oktober 2010)

ich hab nen monster in der Hose  

hmm okay das is aber doof  naja ich hab auch schon was am schienbein von meiner pedale 
naja aber du lebst ja noch..  das is die hauptsache


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Oktober 2010)

banshee, was sind das für arrow reifen, hast die noch?


----------



## HenryMorgan (25. Oktober 2010)

mir haben sie mal das schienbein mit 20 stichen wieder zusannen genäht, also ich find schienbeinschoner wichtiger als ein fullface....


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich auf den kopf falle, dann bei meiner fahrweise mit der seite oder mehrfach. ist mir bisher noch nicht anders ergangen. da sind die helme aber auch richtig zerdeppert. beim schienbein habe ich auch meine erfahrungen, aber so schlimm noch nicht.


----------



## HenryMorgan (25. Oktober 2010)

ich muss mir deinen trail aber auch mal anschauen wenn das wetter und meine zeit das mal zulässt.


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Oktober 2010)

hast du dir die bilder angeschaut? bzw. weißt du wo? haben ein paar sachen drinn.


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Oktober 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/23881 -> hier sind fotos von meinem spot.


----------



## HenryMorgan (25. Oktober 2010)

die bilder hab ich gesehen, macht auf jeden fall neugierig .

ich breuchte evtl. auch mal deine hilfe beim tunen meiner gabel.
ich überlege da son protone tuning rein zu werfen.


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Oktober 2010)

bei der 888? was möchtest du denn erreichen? was sind die ziele?


----------



## HenryMorgan (25. Oktober 2010)

ich hab gehört man kann damit ne ganze menge gewicht sparen.

ich bin mir aber nicht sicher wegen der druckstufe, die dann wegfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (25. Oktober 2010)

bei deiner gabel ist das schon arg kritisch, weil die rcv generell nicht so ein kontrolliertes system hat. man spart das angegebene gewicht von ihrer seite mit 10% mehrgewicht,was sie angeben. das sind fakten von leuten aus dem ibc, die das verbaut haben. ansprechverhalten soll besser sein, als das der ata kartusche.

 bei einer rc2x oder rc3 wäre das alles noch eine andere geschichte. bei deiner muss man abwägen, ob die fehlende druckstufe mit luftdruck ausgeglichen werden kann. was man eigentlich mit einem nein beantworten kann, aber es gibt menschen, wie mich, der eigentlich straffe federn mag, dafür wenig druckstufe...


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Oktober 2010)

was auch geht, ist ein dämpfungssystem selber zu bauen, das habe ich bei einen kumpel an seiner 55r (sr suntour kartusche) auch gemacht aus manitou teilen und der drehbank mit rohmaterial. komplett gebaut zug und druckstufeneinheit. zugstufe extern verstellbar. druckstufe intern verstellbar


 man könnte die fehlende druckstufe selber bauen mit einem besimmbaren selbstgebauten druckstufeneinheit die oben verbaut wird. intern nach deinen wünschen einstellbar. je nach können auch mit high und lowspeed druckstufe extern verstellbar, aber das wäre zu aufwändig. das habe ich bei einem kumpel an seiner domain 302 gemacht. 

also es ginge doch!!


----------



## HenryMorgan (25. Oktober 2010)

ich weiß ich spare damit ca.650g was ich schon ne ganze menge finde...

ich mag gabeln , die soft anspechen und zum ende hin auch gerne progressiv werden dürfen. 
die druckstufen einstellung find ich schon klasse, hab nemlich keine große lust die ganze zeit mit ner luftpumpe in der tasche rum zu fahren.

deshalb ist das halt ne überlegung mit dem tuning....

der evel-rider meint ich solle mich gleichzeitig ne RC3 kartusche in die linke seite bauen .


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Oktober 2010)

wenn du das geld dazu hast, hat er auf jeden fall recht! aber dann würde ich dir insgesamt eine andere gabel empfehlen, die rc3 kartusche für deine bekommst du nicht unter 200 euro und die protone nicht unter 115 euro. das wäre die investition nicht wert. 

sinniger wäre einen druckstufenkolben zusätzlich über die zugstufe zu verbauen. das geht auch verstellbar, da wärest du bei ca. 60 euro.


----------



## HenryMorgan (25. Oktober 2010)

ich hab die gabel selber recht billig geschossen von der seite wÃ¤re es schon ok da noch 300â¬ zu investieren, und der winter ist noch lang, da hab ich noch viel zeit mir zu Ã¼berlegen was ich mit der gabel mache.

ich schau mir demnÃ¤chst mal deinen trail an und dann kÃ¶nnen wir nochmal schnacken .


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Oktober 2010)

ist das ein '10er modell oder eine von davor?


----------



## HenryMorgan (25. Oktober 2010)

das ist ne 09ner, ich hab gehört das die auch gerne mal das klappern anfangen und ich weiß auch nicht ob ich vorher schon anfangen will mit dem tuing.


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Oktober 2010)

ja, die klappern sehr schnell. meine 888 habe ich aber auch sehr schnell ausgeschlagen, das war eine 07er :-( 

kenn jemanden, der mit anderen laufbuchsen aus den teflonbuchsen-erzeugnissen von einer firma an seiner 08er oder 09er experimentiert, kann den mal anschreiben. rest machen wir dann persönlich, wenn du bei mir bist.


----------



## HenryMorgan (25. Oktober 2010)

ok, bin dann erstaml weg .

bis die tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Oktober 2010)

Ähm daddel das Sind Arrow Racing HD in 2.5 , wie zu sehen bauen sie aber schmal , sind gerad aufgezogen , da ich aber 5 reifensätze habe könnnte man drüber reden , im fotoalbum sind sie aufgezogen zu sehen .  Wenn du bei ihm hand anlegst kannst das auch bei meiner shiver machen


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Oktober 2010)

die scheinen nicht schlecht. weißt du das gewicht? ich steh auf tendenziell schmalere reifen mit dickerer karkasse.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Oktober 2010)

nein kann ich dir nicht sagen , aber vermutlich um die 1,2 kg : Hab zwar den kompletten Arrows Katalog aber der ist nicht verzeichnet . Hab heute 2 Ibex Dh bekommen 
Sooo hab mal geguckt , rechne mal mit 1650g ! wenn es der reifen ist den ich gefunden habe


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Oktober 2010)

wie viele von den arrows hast du??


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Oktober 2010)

kein normaler dh reifen wiegt 1,6kg...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Oktober 2010)

hab 1 satz , die sache ist die , verkauft wurde er Als Arrow Racing HD 2.5 , aber unter der bezeichnung ist nix zu finden im katalog, aber der einzige 2.5er mit dem profil ist mit 1.6 angegeben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (26. Oktober 2010)

also gegebenen falls, der wiegt nicht mehr als 1250g je stück, das würde ich halt vor ort nachwiegen. das ist das gewicht eines high rolers in 2.5" der breiter scheint.  und ein von dir annehmbares angebot stimmt, dann nehm ich dir den satz ab. kannst gerne eine mail, pm oder facebook oder sonstwas nachricht schicken mit einem angebot


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Oktober 2010)

schon passiert


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Oktober 2010)

hmm, nixx bekommen...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Oktober 2010)

gesichtsbuch


----------



## JansenX (30. Oktober 2010)

wo sind die trails von die erste pagina? Nicolo trails?


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Oktober 2010)

die sind im internet nicht öffentlich gestellt. bei weiteren konkreten fragen bitte an mich.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Oktober 2010)

Hier Daddel , da reifen leider selten stehen bleiben mußte ich ihn ganz leicht anlehnen , also kannst sagen knapp 1200g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Oktober 2010)

ideal! ab ans verhandeln  ich bin am überlegen, ob diesen, oder einen swamphing. sind unterschiedliche reifen, weiß ich auch! aber entweder oder...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Oktober 2010)

kann dir nur sagen diese hier sind schwer zu bekommen , und bauen schmal


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. November 2010)

Wir müssen dringend mal wieder fahren, ich will meine neueste Errungenschaft ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. November 2010)

und die wäre ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. November 2010)




----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. November 2010)

zuviel geld gehabt oder was ?  denk mal daddel hat morgen keine zeit weil er an meinen dämpfer bei ist


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. November 2010)

Leider nicht zuviel Geld, sonst hätte ich mir ein ordentliches Objektiv leisten können...

Morgen bin ich in Gorleben.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. November 2010)

schiess mal nen bild wie du mit handschellen aussiehst  . Ist das richtig das ich im fotoalbum nur bilder mit max 2.0 MB geladen kriege ?


----------



## Daddelmann (5. November 2010)

wegen deinem dämpfer muss ich leider absagen maik, denn wir haben den wagen meiner schwester drinn und machen den zahnriemen. schweinearbeit


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. November 2010)

ARHGHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! voll kacke alter !! läßt sich nicht ändern , hatte nur m it dem geld gerechnet weil ich dringend nen regenazug brauche sonst komm ich nicht zum fahren bei den mist bedingungen


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. November 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Leider nicht zuviel Geld, sonst hätte ich mir ein ordentliches Objektiv leisten können...
> 
> Morgen bin ich in Gorleben.


SObald du Zeit hast, melden Ich kläre das jetzt morgen einfach mal mit dem Stevens, sonst wird das nie was
Habe auch gut Geld bekommen diesen Monat, Extraarbeit fürs Wochenblatt sei dank

Fotos ausm Urlaub sind auch im Album drinne


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. November 2010)

aha ein stevens also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (5. November 2010)

Aber alte Schule


----------



## Daddelmann (5. November 2010)

maik: https://www.maciag-offroad.de/shop/artikel/Acerbis_Regenhose_Clear/3347-113-;34;113.html

https://www.maciag-offroad.de/shop/artikel/Acerbis_Corporate_Regenjacke_Black/3316-113-;34;113.html


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. November 2010)

vielen vielen dank ... hast erfahrung damit ? ist das stabil ? ist wie ne saune oder ?


----------



## Daddelmann (5. November 2010)

ich habe eine vergleichbare von fox racing, fast das gleiche. ist bei dreckswetter zum biken selbst genau richtig. ärgerlich: keine kaputze, zum buddeln, aber auch kein generve beim biken. stabilität ansich total in ordnung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. November 2010)

Ich habe auch eine von Fox ohne Kaputze, ist super, Kaputze würde meistens eh nur stören und hängenbleiben. Hält trotz neuem, nicht wasserdichten Reißverschluss nach 1 Tage Hahnenklee im matsch noch dicht
Warm ist sie aber definitiv


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. November 2010)

brauch spätestens nächstes wochenende eine , kann schon wieder nicht fahren dieses . Will endlich den lenker probieren und die gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (6. November 2010)

sonntag jemand für N-trails zu haben? sonst fahre ich alleine vorbei.


----------



## Assmann2k (7. November 2010)

wie siehts aus heute ? würde gern meine neue errungenschaft einfahren !


----------



## doc-downhill (8. November 2010)

Moin Leute.....
Gruss Keule


----------



## Assmann2k (9. November 2010)

moin keule!
gruß arschmann !


----------



## Daddelmann (9. November 2010)

ist tendenziel eher schwer euch zu folgen, oder hat das auch eher keinen sinn, was ihr grad schreibt?


----------



## Assmann2k (9. November 2010)

wie siehts sonntag aus ? möchte immernoch mein neues gerät ausprobieren!


----------



## Daddelmann (9. November 2010)

hast du konkrete pläne? was willst du denn ausfahren? ich mein, keiner kennt dich hier und du schreibst so, als wisse jeder, was gemeint ist. tut mir leid, wenn ich vllt. bisschen sehr direkt bin, aber jeder weiß, dass du biken willst und du möchtest wissen, ob noch jemand dabei ist. aber alles andere lässt du offen.


----------



## Assmann2k (9. November 2010)

ich habe den ort und zeit offen gelassen weil ich flexibel bin und nicht die perfekte locationkenntniss habe.
mir würde es in der heide gut passen wenn es dann noch interessenten gibt und die uhrzeit lass ich weiterhin offen bis sich jemand meldet !

tut mir leid wenn ich mich falsch ausgedrück habe!

außerdem war ich bei der streetsession in hamburg zu wm zeiten dabei ! oder gab es mehrere ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. November 2010)

Ich wäre am Samstag für fahren zu haben. Gerne Vormittags (9:00/10:00/11:00), sodass ich spätestens um 14:00 wieder los kann Richtung Heimat.


----------



## Assmann2k (9. November 2010)

schade, samstag bin ich bei einem schrauberkurs vom dav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. November 2010)

alta um 9 uhr ? ..... gibt auch leute die in der woche arbeiten


----------



## JansenX (10. November 2010)

ich habe samstag und sonntag frei. Mochte gerne einmal bei der Nicolo trails fahren...
Daddelman du hast ein Nachricht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. November 2010)

Ich habe doch 9/10/11 geschrieben. 10 oder 11 wäre mir auch lieber. Wer wäre denn dabei? Ich würde auch zu Nicolo kommen.


----------



## MTWTFSS (10. November 2010)

samstag vormittag kann ich leider nicht muss arbeiten danach wäre ich allerdings dabei wenn noch jemand nachmittags an den trails wäre.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. November 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich habe doch 9/10/11 geschrieben. 10 oder 11 wäre mir auch lieber. Wer wäre denn dabei? Ich würde auch zu Nicolo kommen.


Du bist *******(Ironie),
da muss ich zeitungen austragen Würde gerne mitkommen
Hmm, mal gucken ob sich das regeln lässt, wäre bei mir also kurzfristig


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. November 2010)

Wäre cool. Dann entweder zusammen nach HH oder hier bleiben.
Ich wäre übrigens für ne Tour, da es bei Nicolo sicher rutschig ist.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. November 2010)

Ok, Tour wäre ich auf dabei Dann passt das mit den Zeitungen auch besser
ICh wäre ja für Pferdekopf oder Brunsberg, beides zusammen ist recht lang, wenn wir erstmal anfangen zu fotografieren; das kennste ja
Ich wäre eher für Brunsberg/Höllenschlucht, habe rischtig Bock auf die ABfahrt

PS: Kannst meine SMS damit auch ignorieren.


----------



## MTWTFSS (10. November 2010)

eure tour wäre dann nachmittags? wenn das ganze fully tauglich ist würde ich mich gerne einklinken. n-trails in rutschig machen auch jede menge spaß bis aufs bäume umarmen das kann man auslassen


----------



## Daddelmann (10. November 2010)

also ich werd am berg sein, bauen bauen bauen. bis wir uns whistler junior nennen dürfen! zudem stehen wir ja in konkurenz zu nem anderen spot, you know


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (10. November 2010)

Neee, auch vormittags, oder Malte?
Naja, musst du eher malte/shadow fragen, der fährt nen fully, ich fahre HT


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. November 2010)

Tour wäre auch Vormittags. Sollten wir mal anpeilen. So 11:00?


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. November 2010)

Jo, das wäre ne gute Uhrzeit für ne Tour, dann bekomme ich das mit den Zeitungen auch rechtzeitig hin


----------



## MTWTFSS (10. November 2010)

ich kenne malte bloem. dann werde ich evtl. nachmittags bei dir aufschlagen daddel....bis 4 arbeiten suckt.


----------



## Daddelmann (10. November 2010)

also ich bin samstag so bis 16:00 uhr da und sonntag wohl bis es dunkel ist.


----------



## MTWTFSS (10. November 2010)

ok dann komm ich erst sonntag wieder rum typ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (10. November 2010)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> ich kenne malte bloem. [...]


Wusste ich net

Malte, kommst du mit Cam am Samstag? Und wo wollen wir uns treffen und genau fahren? Am besten jetzt schonmal klären, wir sind ja nicht so oft gemeinsam online


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. November 2010)

11 Uhr Brunsberg? Und dann Höllenschlucht?
Cam bringe ich mit.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. November 2010)

Ahh ok.
Öhmmm, ich würde eher sagen 11:20, dann kann ich um 11h hier losfahren. Würde mir am besten passen, stehe ich mal ein bissel früher auf(bekomme ich hoffentlich hin).


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. November 2010)

Ok. 11:20.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. November 2010)

niemand city ? was heißt bei euch tour ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. November 2010)

Naja. So max. 15km
Kannst gerne vorbeikommen. Würde dich vom buchholzer Bahnhof abholen.
Die Spots sind sehr cool. Ich komme auch mitm Fully.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. November 2010)

ich denke mal regenzeugs sind angebracht oder ? wenn freitag noch geld kommt werde ich evtl dabei sein wenn ich es samstag morgen noch nach louis oder polo schaffe , würde mich freuen denn mein eisen läuft geil


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. November 2010)

Also ich zieh höchstens ne Regenjacke an. Regenhose nehme ich nur, wenn ich deutlich mehr als 3 Stunden unterwegs bin.
Wäre cool wenn du kommst. Wenn du abgeholt werden willst, ruf mich doch bitte morgen zwischen 16:30 und 21:00 auf dem Handy an. Nummer=>PN


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. November 2010)

ach so wegen anrufen , hab spätschicht zwischen 13.45-21.45 muß ich mal schauen wie ich das geregelt kriege


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. November 2010)

Sonst rufste um 22 Uhr an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (11. November 2010)

Wäre cool, wenn du auch kommst Banshee
Ich nehme meine Regenjacke im Rucksack mit, den habe ich wegen Cam sowieso dabei.


----------



## JansenX (11. November 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> also ich bin samstag so bis 16:00 uhr da und sonntag wohl bis es dunkel ist.



Samstag habe ich auch Zeit, aber gehtst du auch bauen wenn es regent? Ich glaube das das Wetter ******** ist diese Wochenende


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. November 2010)

ja hoffe es klappt , wenn geld nich da ist fahr ich city solang es nicht regnet


----------



## Daddelmann (11. November 2010)

der aktuelle plan für mich ist gerade: samstag von 11-15:30 uhr am berg zu sein und am sonntag von 14:30 bis dunkel. 

jemand der samstag kommt und jansen von der u bahn mitnehmen könnte? oder würdest du mit dem auto kommen wollen, jansen?

wenn es leicht regnet  bin ich trotzdem da, wenn stärkerer regen ist nich, ich hatte gerade eine woche lang eine grippe :-(


----------



## MTWTFSS (12. November 2010)

also samtag bin ich raus sonntag bin ich da aber so wie nicolo eben nur nach wetterlage! see you at the trails.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. November 2010)

Hai meine Leuts, ich habe schon wieder eine Hand voll Wochen wenig von mir hören lassen, aber ich habe meine Prüfungen bestanden und darf nun offiziell mich Rettungssanitäter schimpfen 

Also, ich war das WE in Wedel auf dem dortigen BMX Parcours am fahren, auch wenn der doch nicht so dolle is, wie ich ihn in meiner Erinnerung habe. 
Mein Cheetah is noch beim Hersteller zwecks Inspektion, das Allmountain hat aber neue Nobby Nics, ich bin also gerne auf Touren mit am Start - wenn dass den auch heil wird. Der Dämpfer verliert langsam Luft, so dass ich bei ner mehrstündigen Fahrt mehrfach das Bein mit Luftdruck füllen muss, sonst habe ich nurnoch SAG und fahre auf auf'm Durchschlagschutzgummiring ... 

also, ich raff mich zusammen, in der vollen Vorweihnachtszeit mal wieder mit von der Party zu sien, bis denne 

eure Grinsebacke 

PS: wenn ich was verpasst habe, was mich betrifft, schreibt mich gern nochma an oder hier, ich komm gar nicht hinterher, dass alles nachzulesen ... wäre ja zT was fürn Labertread ... aber ich will ja hier nicht der Buhmann sein XD ... so jetzt aber tschüß meine Lieben


----------



## Assmann2k (19. November 2010)

habt ihr sonntag schon irgendwas geplant wo man sich anschließen kann ? wäre auch beim bauen/buddeln dabei !
ansonsten bin ich sonntag mit meinem big bike in der fischbeker heide ! wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte ist dieser herzlich willkommen !


----------



## HamburgerBerg (22. November 2010)

ich habe zZ noch immer keines meiner beiden richtigen Mountainbikes zur Verfügung, beide weg   ... beeeide ! :kotz:

naja, also ich gedulde mich und dann fahre ich bald auch mal wieder ->  Vorfreude 

aaalso, macht's gut, bis denne chill ich


----------



## Daddelmann (22. November 2010)

wieso sind deine beiden bikes denn weg, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (22. November 2010)

Gute Frage Daddel.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. November 2010)

eins zur inspektion lol ..... vermutlich die 30.000er ... und eins wegen nem dämpfer , verliert wohl luft


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. November 2010)

richtig!  mein Big Freeride-Bike is in der Inspektion in Süddeutschland und das AM ist auf Garantie/& Kolanz auser Betrieb - das Federbein verliert in der Tat bei kleinen Jumps schon fast die ganze Luft und ich will es ja nicht schrotten - zumal man so nicht wirklich lang damit fahren kann 

ich kann also nur mit einem Leifahrrad ausm Laden fahren ... so ein lustiges Hollandrad ...  ... naja, muss ich weiter abwarten      und mich auf den ersten Schee freuen ... dann fahre ich wieder!!! 

sooo, ich bin dann mal wieder unterwegs,

bis bald 



PS: was meinst du mit 





			
				Banshee-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> vermutlich die 30.000er


 ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. November 2010)

Damit meint er die 30.000km beim Auto, denk ich mal.

Juhu, Schnee(regen):kotz:


----------



## MTWTFSS (23. November 2010)

ja freu dich das du bei dem wetter nicht raus musst zum training....naja ist jemand am wochenende an den n-trails?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. November 2010)

right bloem . ...... 30.000er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. November 2010)

heyo - also schön finde ich es draußen auf jeden Fall !   Schön kalt  !

na wenn ich erstma ein richtiges Bike wiederhabe, dann hält mich nix mehr  - denk ich 

solange wünsch ich euch einen frohen ersten Advent und eine besinnliche Vorweihnachtszeit! 

tschüüü


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. November 2010)

danke, danke.
Mein WOchenende war von husten, schule und chillen geprägt.
Ich war seit mehr als 2wochen net mehr biken, zeitungsaustragen zählt ja nicht.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. Dezember 2010)

es schneit soooo schön ... 

- und ich kann nicht den Schneepflug machen  

solang muss ich wohl  dass zumindest eines meiner Bikes bald kommt, wenn das Wetter so wie jetzt ist! Das will ich doch genießen!

Machts gut und denkt an mich beim Biken! 

bis denn


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke, ich gehe am SOnntag mal wieder biken, wenns net total mathscig wird bis dahin, morgen zeitungen und klamotten kaufen, sonst wäre ich morgen unterwegs.

IchPendulum, allerdings nur in 5.1 und laut


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Dezember 2010)

bloem wie siehts mit dem neuen bike aus ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, ich war mir zu unschlüssig und unsicher, als das ich mein ganzes Geld dafür ausgeben wollte, ist bei mir leider so mit den Entscheidungen, wenns um etwas mehr Geld usw. geht
Ich denke, ein FR-HT wäre doch besser, da kann ich net so viel falsches erwarten und für die 1 bis 2Bikeparbesuche(in Deutschen) im Jahr reicht ein FR-HT denke ich auch aus.
Mal schauen, was der letzte Monat dieses Jahres so bringt, bin im Moment mit'm Kopf aber eher ganz woanders

Shadow, Sonntag biken? Oder in einer Woche?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Dezember 2010)

ach so ..... bei mir steht ein 2tes projekt an


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Dezember 2010)

besser als jedes fr ht ist, so auch von vielen profis vertreten, ein allmountainbike mit stabileren parts aufgebaut besonders an den felgen. den rest kann man meistens so übernehmen. schau dir joshy an, der hat ein norco six, was wirklich keine freeride geometrien hat. allerdings schon fast freerider.

ich bin der meinung es geht nichts über minimum straffe 100mm am heck, damit bist du schon richtig gut bedient. wenn du nicht den leichtesten rahmen heraussuchst, dann halten die auch top! also maratonbike, oder allmountain bike mit ner etwas längeren gabel vll. am besten sogar mit u turn, dann deckst du von tour bis freeride alles ab. ein freeride ht halte ich nur für richtig gute freerider sinnvoll, die ihre linie exakt kennen und so keine geschw. verlieren. 

justus hatte auch mal so ein freeride ht, ein ns bitch mit 115-160mm domain drin, total blöde. für touren zu schwer und rahmen zu niedrig und für freeride hatte er, aber ich auch, zu wenig skills. überlegs dir  aber du wirst schon das richtige heraussuchen!


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Dezember 2010)

bikes vielleicht wie:

specialized pitch (hat ein kumpel von mir)
poison curare (hat jeder mal gehabt )
cannondale prophet
canyon nerve
gaint reight
ghost amr
bergamont enduro
noro six
und viele mehr.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Dezember 2010)

Mitm AM innen Bikepark? Lieber nicht. Also ein stabiles Enduro ist Minimum. Sonst defonitiv eher ein Hardtail.
Würde aber auch zum Fully mit ~140-180mm raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (4. Dezember 2010)

die zeiten sind vorbei. wer nicht die dicksten jumps springt, der ist mitm allmountain schon gut bedient. ein hardtail ist doch schrott fürn bikepark. das mag halten, aber auch nur, weil man nicht ordentlich fahren kann. außer vielleicht aufm freeridetrail von willingen... schau dir die leute doch an im park, die sich die dirtbikes ausleihen und die, die sich ein fully ausleihen. eine riesen diskrepanz.


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Dezember 2010)

ich bin früher auch in hahnenklee mit meinem drössiger gewesen mit z 1 federgabel und x fusion luftdämpfer. bis zu einem unglücklichen sturz hat mene 22mm breite vorderradfelge auch gut gehalten  deswegen felgen müssen stabil sein.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Dezember 2010)

Ähhhh...ne? Schau dir mal bei einem Rennen wie dem ISX-Cup die Hardtailklasse an. Die können fahren und die Räder bleiben auch Heile. Und die größte Belastung sind nicht nur dicke Sprünge, sondern vor allem auch die Dauerbelastung, für die ein AM in dem Sinne nicht ausgelegt ist.

@blom: Mit Sonntag müssen wir mal gucken.


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Dezember 2010)

das sind auch profis, das ist der unterschied. leute, die sich darauf spezifiziert haben. wenn er das vor hat, klar ist möglich. das sind alles leute, die das ht als zweit oder drittbike halten.

ich rede von der aktuellen bezeichnung von am- enduro bikes. die liegen doch zwischen 140-160mm fw. alles andere gilt doch heutzutage als marathon bike


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Dezember 2010)

ole war mit uns 4 tage im bikepark und er kann ganz ordentlich fahren. er mag wirklich keine weichen fahrwerke. doch er hat wirklich auf dauer keinen spaß mit seinem freeride hardtail. jetzt will er ein leichfreerider sich aufbauen, aber eben straff. freeride hardtails sind bikes für den anfang, oder eben für leute, die mehrere bikes haben. da kannst du sagen, was du willst. jeder, außer wenige überzeugte ht freerider, kaufen sich später ein fully.

es gibt auch heutzutage noch old timer rennen bei autos usw. doch das sind die ausnahmen. sie sind für überzeugte oldtimer fans, oder für leute, mit einem zweit fahrzeug. genauso ist es mit der ht klasse. schöne spielzeuge, aber für den altag nur für sehr hart gesottene geeignet.


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Dezember 2010)

Huch, da habe ich ja ne riesen Diskussion angeleihert 

Also mal so vin vorne herein, am liebsten hÃ¤tte ich natÃ¼rlich ein Enduro Ã¡ la Giant ReignX, Canyon Torque... also ein 160-170mm Fully. Diese Bikeklasse ist fÃ¼r mich aber schlichtweg zu teuer, selbst gebraucht noch mind. 1500â¬. Ein schwerer 180er oder mehr mit 1fach kommt fÃ¼r mich garnicht in Frage, da ich fast nur TOuren fahre.
Und mein HT zeigt mittlerweile derbste Gebrauschspuren, die Vorderradnabe ist eig. nur noch fÃ¼r die Tonne, schiebe aber eine neue(bzw. neues Laufrad) vor mir her, weil ich weiÃ, das auch mein Rahmen irgendwann nachgeben wird oder was anderes....
Ein FR-HT wÃ¤re in diesem Sinne praktisch, da ich Teile wie Gabel usw. fÃ¼r die ersten Zeit Ã¼bernehmen kÃ¶nnte(vorm Bikepark natÃ¼rlich ne andere) und somit etwas gÃ¼nstiger wegkommen wÃ¼rde.

Ich habe folgendes im Bikemarkt entdeckt
Rahmen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/326860/cat/fav
Als Komplettbike:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/324569/cat/fav

Das kÃ¶nnte ich mir soagr mit ein bissl HIlfe meiner Eltern als Komplettbike kaufen, dann meins verkaufen und dann einiges Ã¤ndern, wie 2fach Kurbel, U-Turn Lyrik usw.
Einige mÃ¶gen sagen, der Rahmen sei zu klein, aber es gibt ja SattelstÃ¼tzen, die man rausziehen kann.

Zum Thema HT im BIkepark:
Klar ist es im BIkepark schÃ¶n ein FUlly zu haben(wie ich in Hahnenklee), aber als ich vor einem Jahr in WInterberg war, hatte ich auch ein 4X HT und das ging sehr gut, einzig war es damals extrem anstregend fÃ¼r meine Unterarme, weil ich die Belastungen nicht gewohnt und die Gabel mMn zu hart war.
Ich denke auÃerdem, dass ich recht gut HT fahren kann.

Und wenn man nach der aktuellen Bezeichnung von AM und Enduro geht, ist alles von 120mm Ã¼ber 130, 140, 150 bis 180mm(Scott Genius LT) drinne.
Also das kann man nicht mehr nehmen.

@shadow: Ja gut, schreib mir am besten einfach ne SMS oder ruf an, bin aufm Handy erreichbar


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Dezember 2010)

gut, du wirst schon das richtige machen  Ole zeigte die gleichen Symptome, er fährt schon länger sein bike in der belastung  aber how ever. dafür ist es für dich alltagstauglicher. Der sunn schaut auf jeden fall rein optisch cool aus


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Dezember 2010)

Wenn HT, dann Stahl, würde ich sagen. Dämpft besser und verbiegt, bevor es bricht. 
Aber Trotzdem=> Fully ist für kombinierten Einsatz angenehmer, verzeiht auch mal ne grob verpatzte Landung und deine Bandscheiben und Handgelenke freuen sich.


----------



## joe1981 (4. Dezember 2010)

nabend, hab noch ein, denke ich mal von euch noch bekanntes Bergamont Team DH zu verkaufen. Wenn jemand interesse hat pm an mich.

greetz 
joe1981


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Dezember 2010)

So, ich gehe jetzt ne kleine Runde mitm Rad drehen, Malte, du hast dich ja nicht gemeldet.



EDIT:
Tat gut, vorhin mal wieder zu radeln

Mal 'n paar Fragen Leute:
1. Passt nen Maxxis Ardent in 2,4" in ne Reba?
2. Was beudeuten Pace- Vert und TrailstarCompund bei Schwalbe., bzw. wo liegen die Unterschiede?
3. Brauche ich für 3x9fach 114 oder 116 Kettenglieder?

BItte noch bis heute Abend beantworten,wenns möglich ist
Danke Leute


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Dezember 2010)

114 reichen!
2.4er Maxxis passt!

2. Müsste bei Schwalbe erklärt sein!


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Dezember 2010)

ok, dann weoÃ ich schonmal, das ich die 114er Kette bestellen muss.
Bei Ardent bin ich mir noch net sicher, noch zur Ausdwahl steht fÃ¼r mich gearde der Conti Rubber Queen ebenfalls in 2.4(hat ja nen sehr guten Nassgrip).
habe ich bei schwalbe auf die schnelle nichts zu gefunden, ist nu aber egal.


Was anderes:
Ich glaube ich nehme jetzt ne BiFi, das heiÃt, ich bestelle mir nu erstmal ein paar Teile, wie nen kÃ¼rzeren Vorbau, breiteren Lenker usw., hole mir dann anfang 2011 nen BFe-Rahmen und dann spÃ¤ter in 2011 noch ne Pike oder Lyrik als Gabel.
Bei dem Aufbau habe ich irgendwie am wenigsten Zweifel und mitm Geld klappts dann auch.

Ich werde die Tage mal bei Eaven-Cycles anrufe und fragen, ob ich das Rad mal testfahren kann, dann wÃ¤re ich noch sicherer (hoffentlich).

Vorbau wÃ¼rde ich mir erstmal fÃ¼r rund 25-50â¬ einen mit 70 bis 80mm bestellen, Lenker, mal gucken. Hast du den einen AM-Lenker noch Malte?

Ach Malte, am WE Zeit zum biken? BIkerodeln evtl.?


----------



## Daddelmann (13. Dezember 2010)

was ist denn ein BFe Rahmen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Dezember 2010)

Von Cotic, ein StahlHT-Rahmen, siehe: http://eaven-cycles.de/rahmen/cotic/bfe


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. Dezember 2010)

hai, ich habe mein AM zurück, da muss jedoch nur Kette und so neu drauf ... aber sonst =]
und das FR kommt dann auch bald ... noch dieses Jahr  
dann bin ich bei Schneegestöber auch ma wieder im Wald unterwegs, auch wenn ich arbeiten muss 

also, wir schnacken Leute und ich freu mich, wenn wir durchn Schnee fetzen 

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Dezember 2010)

hey bloem: , ich kann dir den Onza ibex empfehlen , 2.4er breite , leicht günstig und super gripp
Hey hamburger: du hast dein bike wieder , und ich bekomme diese oder nächste woche meinen neuen 2t frame


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Dezember 2010)

was für einen 2. frame?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Dezember 2010)

hab ich gestern abend noch gekauft , 100% made in germany , deswegen kommt ins shockwave auch ne 66 rein damit ich gewicht spare , denn das neue wird um die 25 kg wieder haben


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Dezember 2010)

welcher ists denn? 

ich spare am sunday auch demnächst zwischen 800g und 1200g


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Dezember 2010)

will nicht zuviel verraten , nur so viel ..... du bist mal den nachfolger gefahren , ich denke mal 2-3 kg sind problemlos möglich am mountain cycle


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Dezember 2010)

den grossmann a235 bekommst du nie und nimmer auf unter 20kg^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Dezember 2010)

ich hab ja auch geschrieben um die 25 kg ^^


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Dezember 2010)

in weiß?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Dezember 2010)

weiß schwarz  aber ist nur übergangslösung, denn die neue lackierung steht schon fest


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Dezember 2010)

meins soll jetzt endlich raw werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Dezember 2010)

also mein mountain cycle soll auch raw werden , das trifft sich gut dann kannst mir ja im nach hinein tips geben . Das A-235 wird dessert camoflage matt inkl der felgen


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Dezember 2010)

Wie ist das Wetter in HH? Wir haben hier gerade Schneefall von etwa 8-10cm/h


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Dezember 2010)

ach du es geht eigentlich , nix dickes sondern eher so feiner pulver


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Dezember 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie ist das Wetter in HH? Wir haben hier gerade Schneefall von etwa 8-10cm/h


Au ja, verdammt viel Neuschnee:
---->wir müssen den schnee von unserer auffahrt schon wieder in den garten karren
----> ih habe morgen wahrscheinlich schulfrei Das heißt, ich kann schön nach Harburg shoppen(für Weihnachten) und evtl sogar noch biken

Malte, haste jetzt Zeit zum biken am WE?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Dezember 2010)

phoenix center ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Dezember 2010)

Jop.
Muss noch was für meine patentanten, meine schwester und fürn juleclub kaufen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Dezember 2010)

Tom Tailor  wir haben grad so ne rabat aktion u.a 20 % nachlass


----------



## MTWTFSS (17. Dezember 2010)

morgen jemand lust auf ein wenig schnee an den n-trails?


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Dezember 2010)

ich nicht, ich bin bei meiner freundin. sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (17. Dezember 2010)

gut dann geh ich mich heute betrinken.


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Dezember 2010)

ja mach ich ja auch^^


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Dezember 2010)

haaai 

mit'm AM hab ich heut spontan ne mini-city-tour bei Schneesturm gemacht - ich bin gern wieder ma wo dabei.  

das FR Bike ist noch auf dem Postweg, wird aber dann auch bald wieder von mir gefahren 


@ banshee: da meine Freundin bei mir war, hab ich die letzten Tage das hier nicht so konsequent nachgekuckt ... aber wir könnten dann ja was starten, wo du dein bike auch hast  ?!


@ all:
sooo, ich freu mich auf eine After-Work Tour hoffentlichnoch dieses Jahr, ich muss leider echt jeden Tag bis zum 2.1. einschl. arbeiten 
aber, vllt sieht man sich in den Harburger Bergen  oder sonstwo  ... sagt gern Bescheid 


bis dahin ein frohes Fest von eurer Grinsebacke


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Dezember 2010)

also ich bin, solange schnee liegt, für nichts zu haben^^ ich mach nur nochmal einen test, ob der neue dhx 5 air auch so läuft, wie er laufen soll.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Dezember 2010)

schade, nicht mal zum einfach nur "cruisen" im Grünen / Schnee  ?

solang das Cheetah noch nicht hier is, kann ich selber nicht wirklich mehr, aber darauf hab ich derb bock ... also wer auch möcht, sagt 's mir gern


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Dezember 2010)

mensch Hamburger. , bin sogar beim 2ten bike am basteln , aber mein bike läuft das ist richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Dezember 2010)

wie jetzt? versteh grad nicht (bin wohl zu müde ^^ )

also mein am is voll einsatzbereit und auch schon bei dem Wetter gefahren 

das FR-Bike kommt noch ... hoffentlich vor Silvester XD ... aber mal sehen ...
ich geh jetzt mal Schlafen, aber vllt haut das ja dann hin mit ner Tour nach meiner Arbeit nächste Woche ...
bis dahin ein frohes Fest


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Dezember 2010)

mein bike läuft gut  , aber gleichzeitig bin ich beim aufbau meines neuen bike bei , verständlich ?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Dezember 2010)

asoo, ja 

ja dann könn wir ja fahrn ...
ich sag die Tage ma, wann es möglich wäre - nächste Woche oder wir sehn spontan? 
so, nun aber, mein Kopfkissen ruft mich


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute, da ichs morgen wahrscheinlich net schaffe, wünsche ich euch jetzt schonmal ein fröhliches, ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest, genießt das Essen und lasst euch schön beschenken

Euer Blümchen

Hey Malte, sag mal an, wann du nächste Woche Zeit hast für Snowbiken Ich bräuchte außerdem Werkzeug zum Kasette wechseln


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten allerseits!!! Alles Gute zum Fest!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe weihnachten aus Schenefeld/stellingen ..... guten appetit an alle


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Dezember 2010)

euch allen auch


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Dezember 2010)

Malte: ich bin gerade bisschen im Gewichtspaarmodus und ich wollte schon immer den LAck am Rahmen ändern. ich habe monster dicken pulverlack drann und wollte schon immer das ironhorse in raw fahren. meinst du, dass ich den unlackiert fahren kann oder sollte zumindens eine klarlackschicht drauf? 



alle: weiß jemand, wo ich in hamburg gut und günstig glas (sand)strahlen lassen kann?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Dezember 2010)

wenn du den raw fährst ohne klar lack bildet sich eine dünne oxydschicht mit der zeit und es wird ein bischen dunkler, mehr nicht


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Dezember 2010)

ist das hässlich oder schlimm, hab dazu bisschen was gelesen, aber iwie fand ich keine gravierenden nachteile...

ich habe nämlich auch gehört, dass klarlack natürlich auch mini risse bekommt (und so am beispiel eines der einen stahl rahmen fährt) dann unter dem klarlack rost bekommen hat, was doppelt ärgerlich ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Dezember 2010)

also ist ja geschmackssache aber ein rahmen der raw ist ist schon schick bis er die oxyd schicht bekommt , sieht dann sehr sehr matt aus , wäre nicht so mein ding , aber schreib mal den khujand an , wenn einer es genau wqeiß wegen optik dann er . Nachteile gibt es nicht , bei stahlrahmen entwickelt sich mit der zeit rost , soweit gut , bei alu entwickelt sich die oxydschicht die aber schützend ist , hat auch nur eine stärke von ein paar mü


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Dezember 2010)

hier kannst du raw ganz gut erkennen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Dezember 2010)

hier kann man raw ganz gut erkennen


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Dezember 2010)

das ist jetzt mit oxidschicht, oder?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Dezember 2010)

ja intense hat meines wissens nix gemacht an den rahmen


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Dezember 2010)

ok, vielen dank fürs heraussuchen  mich störts ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Dezember 2010)

ich darf es bei mir nicht machen


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Dezember 2010)

weil?^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Dezember 2010)

bestellt jemand nächste woche bei crc ? brauche 2 felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Dezember 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> Malte: ich bin gerade bisschen im Gewichtspaarmodus und ich wollte schon immer den LAck am Rahmen ändern. ich habe monster dicken pulverlack drann und wollte schon immer das ironhorse in raw fahren. meinst du, dass ich den unlackiert fahren kann oder sollte zumindens eine klarlackschicht drauf?
> 
> 
> 
> alle: weiß jemand, wo ich in hamburg gut und günstig glas (sand)strahlen lassen kann?



Ich denke du kannst es so machen. Einmal klar eloxieren wäre aber sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Dezember 2010)

klar eloxieren ? hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Dezember 2010)

SO meine Lieben, ich gucke jetzt Life Cycles
Ich werde euch berichten


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Dezember 2010)

keiner bestellt bei crc ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Dezember 2010)

Nope, ich brauche erstmal nichts und wenn bestell ichs bei Hi oder BMO.

Zu Life Cycles sage ich nur:.............
Mir fällt nichts ein, was ich sagen könnte, einfach anschauen und stauten, nach 5min vom Film waren meine Augen und mein Mund weit offen, einfach nur geil, geil, geil.
Diesen FIl muss jeder sehen, der einmal auf dem rad gesessen hat und ein bissl was für die Natur übrig hat, einfach einzigartig und die Kommentare sind eifach nur wahr.
Mein Resultat:
 
*sabber*
 
*sabber*


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Dezember 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe Life cycles auch original gesehen und war tierisch enttaeuscht. Der Film besteht ausschliesslich aus Slow Mo. Tolle. Bilder keine Frage, doch der Trailer hat mir mehr versprochen! Staunen ja, aber auch nur 10 min, den ab da wiederholt sichs und man schlaeft gaenzlich ein. So ging es mir. Mal ein Film der anderen Sorte, aber keiner, der mir ausschliesslich so gefällt. Slow Mo ja, aber Nicht nur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (26. Dezember 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich denke du kannst es so machen. Einmal klar eloxieren wäre aber sicher nicht verkehrt.


 klar eloxieren? dann kann ich eigentlich jede Farbe nehmen,da bin ich bei meinen Rahmen doch spielend bei 180 Euro ? Hast du das schonmal gemacht, wenn ja, wo?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Dezember 2010)

meine Süßen, ich wünsche euch auch nochmal frohe Weihnachten und bin für nächste Woche außer Mit&Do generell für ne Tour nach meiner Arbeit zu haben - und dank Profikard vom HVV kann ich WE's  und Feiertags auch im Gesamtbereich HVV fahren, also auch Buchholz  

So, ich melde mich heute Abend nochmal
jetzt erstmal raus aufs Bike in die Sonne 

euer 

PS: raw find ich auch echt edel  - es is sicherlich so wie alle Sagen fürs Material eigentlich egal und wenn du doch einen Lack willst, dann alles nur keinen Glanz-Klarlack meiner Meinung nach (!


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Dezember 2010)

Matten Klarlack gibt es auch, oder? Da könnte ich auch welchen aus dem baumarkt nehmen und selber aufbringen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Dezember 2010)

ich habe verkackte arbeitszeiten , weder ausschlafen geht noch abends lange aufbleiben . Mache nochmal ne anfrage : bestellt jemand bei crc ?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Dezember 2010)

Banshee - ne danke, ich hab keine Kneete was zu bestellen ...
ja das ist mit meinen Arbeitszeiten nicht anders ... aber damit muss halt ...
morgen werd ich irgendwo im Alstertal oder bei mir in der Nähe mal Schlitten mit meiner Nichte und ihrer Mutter/ Vater ( = mein Bruder) ziehen  ich freu mich schon drauf ...
wir schauen einfach, ob 's hinhaut, ich arbeite bis Anfang Januar jeden Tag und meine Maus is dann auch zu Besuch...  das wird schon =]

Daddel - ich glaube es gibt matten klarlack, aber das sieht dann gleich etwas milchig aus und dann muss man gar nicht die Raw-Optik durch Stahlbürsten oder so extra machen ^^

allerseits - gute Nacht


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Dezember 2010)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe Life cycles auch original gesehen und war tierisch enttaeuscht. Der Film besteht ausschliesslich aus Slow Mo. Tolle. Bilder keine Frage, doch der Trailer hat mir mehr versprochen! Staunen ja, aber auch nur 10 min, den ab da wiederholt sichs und man schlaeft gaenzlich ein. So ging es mir. Mal ein Film der anderen Sorte, aber keiner, der mir ausschliesslich so gefällt. Slow Mo ja, aber Nicht nur!


OK, der Trailer hat wirklich ein bissl mehr Action versprochen, aber ich finde, dass die ganzen Slow Mo's mit den schnellen stücken gut abgemixt sind und da die meisten andern FIlme nur geballere sind, ist es sehr schön, auch mal was zu erkennen.
Wenn man Airtime hat, hat man ja auch dieses kurze zeit- und schwerelose Gefühl, dies kommt in den Slow Mo's finde ich sehr sehr gut rüber.
Aber jeder hat eine andere Meinung von daher, wayne


He Malte, hast du Mittwoch oder Donerstag Zeit und evtl. auch das Auto?
Ich hätte nämlich 1.Lust auf BIkerodeln, 2.bräuchte ich einmal Werkzeug fürs Kette und Kasette wechseln und evtl. bräuchte ich dich für noch was Das steht aber noch in den Sternen bzw. nicht fest. Melde die mal bitte bei mir, ob auf Handy oder per PN, Handy wäre mir lieber, dann können wir alles auf einmal klären


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2010)

ja, ich will es auch nicht abtun, dass es bisher keinen film in den slow mos so gut gelungen ist wie life cycles. aber mir fehlte einfach nur die abwechslung. es zeigt einerseits die kleinsten und schönsten momente des sportes, aber verfälschen sie auch, dadurch, dass kein vergleich gezeigt wird.


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2010)

bisher bin ich aber auch der einzige mit der meinung, sowie 3 weitere, mit denen ich das gesehen habe...^^


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Dezember 2010)

... nicht ganz, ich habe ihn auch mit ein paar Kumpels zusammen gesehen und wir waren auch alle enttäuscht, nach 10 Min. hätten wir den Film ausmachen können!


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2010)

dann fühle ich mich nicht so einsam !  

whiplash, wo kommst du eigentlich her? dein anzeigebild sieht nach malente aus, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass du dort in der nähe wohnst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Dezember 2010)

Bad Segeberg, also gar nicht so weit weg.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Dezember 2010)

am arsch der heide


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Dezember 2010)

... nicht ganz, aber man kann ihn von hier aus schon sehen!


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2010)

mach dir nichts draus, ich bin auch bauer!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. Dezember 2010)

wooohoo ...
naja, wer den Wald oder so direkt vor der Haustür hat, hat Vorteile die man hier in der City vermisst   wir haben's mit Party und so besser, aber nicht so viele und große ungestörte Wälder / ...   

ja öööh, ich muss auch ma nach Malente ... laut deren Website is das ja immer offen ... lohnt sich das denn im Winter bei Schnee??


Wo gehts Bikerodeln? ich genieß das ja auch derbe 
je nachdem wann meine Maus vorbei kommt ... vllt komm ich dazu?! 

bis dennsen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Dezember 2010)

dafür haben wir so wunderbare sachen wie drops ins flat lol


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2010)

hab mir mal sagen lassen, es lebt sich da am schönsten, wo man alle 10min einen metrobus zur u bahn hat, der 20min brauch und dann insgesamt 35min bis zum hauptbahnhof. dafür im gegenzug auch nur 10min in den wald mit dem fahrrad hat... man man man, müsste es da toll sein... besonders wenn man nur 20min mit dem bike zu den freeridetrails hat....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Dezember 2010)

dann laß mal ne wg aufmachen daddel


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2010)

kannst du mir mein hotel damit ersetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Dezember 2010)

du stellst dich ja an


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2010)

man muss prioritäten setzen^^


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. Dezember 2010)

na toll 

also zum Wald und so hab ichs nicht so weit, aber Fr-Trails is dann schon relativ ( ; Volkspark is da so rund 40Min) und HBF is etws weiter wech ... 

ach aber es gibt doch nix über einen Mauer-Drop ins Flat 


oh, gute Idee, eine Biker-WG ... 

bis nachher oder morgen meine Mädels


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Dezember 2010)

wäre geil was hamburger ?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. Dezember 2010)

es wäre PORNÖÖÖS 

so, nun bis morgen


----------



## Kind der Küste (27. Dezember 2010)

Mir gefiel Life Cycles. Hat manchmal ein paar längen, aber sonst super.
Geile Kameraführung und Bilder!! Ähnlich wie "That's it, that's all" beim Snowboarden.

Wo geht ihr denn jetzt bei dem Schnee fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2010)

jetzt kommen die ganzen heimlichen mitleser also alle zum hervorscheinen^^


----------



## Kind der Küste (27. Dezember 2010)

hrhrhr naja ich komm aus den Waddörfern. Nordosten HH.
Da muss ich denn ja auch mal was von mir geben.

Hoffe das meine Kiste Mitte, Ende nächster Woche fit ist und denn will ich ne Runde drehen, aber bei 30 cm find ich es eher semigeil.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Dezember 2010)

30cm federweg ?


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2010)

also, wenn wir meine trails mal frei machen, können wir sicher auch bergab ne runde mit airtime drehen ohne treten ;-)


----------



## Kind der Küste (27. Dezember 2010)

30 cm Schnee!!! sorry


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2010)

Spot leider seit längerem zerstört.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Dezember 2010)

Also ich fahre mit Malte hier in der Nähe, bei Buchholz in der Nordheide, wann oder ob überhaupt wissen wir noch nicht, müssen noch drüber sprechen


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2010)

wieso hast du eigentlich die gesamte zeit das zitat von michar drinn? 

ich hoffe er weiß, dass der elka speziell auf jeden rahmen abgestimmt wird und dadurch natürlich besser ist als der dhx 5, weil dieser nur in 3 abstimmungen ausgeliefert wird... und die leute kunter bund die dämpfer irgendwo irgendwie ein und ausbauen...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Dezember 2010)

wie wird der elka denn auf jeden rahmen abgestimmt ? zb bei alten wie meinen ? anhand von geo daten oder wie muß man sich das vorstellen ?


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2010)

es gibt simulationen von nahezu jeden rahmen zu einem programm, linkcage heißt das glaube ich. da werden die genauen drehpunkte genau klar und auch die kräfte werden simuliert. dazu dann gewicht, und einsatzbereich. dann wieder simulationen einer dämpfungssimulation, und dann macht man das, was ich bei dir sozusagen pi mal daumen gemacht habe. 

meistens reicht pi mal daumen aber auch schon aus, weil alles andere eher für leute ist, die wirklich seeeeehr gutes gespür haben. meinen dhx 5 air habe ich auch erst einmal auseinander genommen. aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden. habe momentan keine shims mit innendurchmesser 9mm hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2010)

kauf dir sonst mal die aktuelle mountainbike! da ist ein 3 oder 4 seitiger artikel darüber, wie sowas gefunden wird. ganz interessant und sogar sehr viele wichtige details. natürlich nur soweit, was der normalbürger auch braucht. keine anleitung wie man es selber macht, aber zum verständnis super! die 3 euro lohnen sich diesmla


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Dezember 2010)

cool , klingt ja interessant , und das ist im kaufpreis von .... 500,- ??? beim elka inkl ?


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2010)

der elka kostet "nur" 450 us dollars, bei dem aktuellen umrechnungskurs sind das dann 341 faire euro! problem dabei ist, dass es keinen d-land importeuer gibt, dann würde es sowieso gleich 100 euro mehr kosten (minimum!) und dann muss man zusehen, wie man um den zoll rumkommt, sonst musst du gleich nochmal 30% dazu rechnen, was dann 443 Euro macht. gesamtkosten plus 25 euro versand^^ also in den usa top angebot für einen tp dämpfer, keine frage, aber zu teuer für uns... 

da lohnt es sich eher einen rock shox vivid bei push tunen zu lassen! das kostet das gleiche und der kann mehr!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Dezember 2010)

schade


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2010)

wie gesagt, der ultimative dämpfer momentan ist, meiner meinung nach, der vivid coil tuned by push!!!

http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...Team-Issue-Kit,1521/Slideshow,10435/sspomer,2

alternativ 

dhx tuned by push, ist dann so ähnlich


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Dezember 2010)

wow , high tech pur , kostet ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Dezember 2010)

Wozu gibts bitte den Laberthread?


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Dezember 2010)

damit gelabert werden kann... labern versteht sich im allgemeinen volksmund unter kommunikation der verbalen art, die sich auf niederer sinnfragestellung begiebt! frag daher eher wozu es die fahrwerksthreads gibt  

für mich ist es eh die letzte antwort heute hier im forum. 

bei push bin ich mir nie so sicher mit den preisen, was sich worauf bezieht. am besten mal eine e-mail schreiben.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (29. Dezember 2010)

cool, Walddörfer? Ich bin in Popptown aufgewachen und kenn mich entsprechend aus ... wohn auch jetzt immernoch nicht allzu weit weg (Bramfeld)


Leute von heute, meine Freundin is am Anmarsch aus ihrer Heimat und lässt von mir bis Mitte nächste Woche wohl auch nicht ab  - danach aber mal was starten?
Ich fahre jedennfall auch bei viel Schnee, mein FR ist laut DHL schon auf dem WEG  .. und mit den dicken Fluppen geht das 
oder mit dem AM ...  
aber wir rocken dann schon noch 


also, solang ich meine Perle am Start is werd ich weniger an den PC gehen, aber dann meld ich mich ma 

 haltet durch und bis dann =]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kind der Küste (30. Dezember 2010)

.
Wohne an der Grenze Volksdorf/Ohlstedt/Bergstedt. Fahre meist richtung Duvenstedter Brook, Boxberge und Bredenbecker Teich.
Bei gutem Wetter aber auch gerne mal zum und auf den Müllberg.

Gestern habe ich bei meiner Kiste die Schaltzüge verlegt. Jetzt nur noch auf das Bleeding Kit für die Formula warten und dann bin ich fertig!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Dezember 2010)

wo ist denn der müllberg ? ist das noch hamburg ?


----------



## Kind der Küste (30. Dezember 2010)

Ja, ist noch Hamburg. In Poppenbüttel an der Grenze zu Norderstedt.

http://maps.google.com/maps?source=...5968,10.049057&spn=0.013397,0.038581&t=h&z=15


----------



## Blackdog1981 (31. Dezember 2010)

Genau der Müllberg ist in der nähe von poppenbüttlel, ich brauche 15 min bis da ihn, mein kleiner hometrail   im neuen Jahr wird eine neue strecke gebaut und neue Sprünge.
 wunsche euch ein guten rutsch ins neuen Jahr


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Januar 2011)

Ich wünsche euch ein frohes neues Jahr 2011, auf das wir eine Klasse BIkesaison haben werden

EDIT:
Tante Edit möchte euch einmal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Bike zeigen
Dieses entnehmt ihr dem Anhang

Unter folgendem Link könnt ihr auch meine wahrscheinlichen Pläne für 2011 entnehmen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/808163


----------



## lukidtm (1. Januar 2011)

Moin

bin neu hier und wollt am fragen ob jemand hier in der nähe von blankenese gute strecken mit schanzen usw findet die aber noch mitm hardteil mit 100mm federweg fahrbar sind? 

luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HenryMorgan (2. Januar 2011)

heya banshee, 
ich hab noch ne 99er monster zu verschenken vielleicht hast du dafür noch verwendung??

gruß stephan


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Januar 2011)

verschenken immer


----------



## HenryMorgan (2. Januar 2011)

ok, kannst haben !

müssen dann nur mal schauen wann du die bei mir abholen möchtetst?

ich wohne ja nicht soweit weg.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Januar 2011)

wirklich umsonst ? kein geld ? kein nacktputzen usw ? kannst mal nen pic schicken ?


----------



## HenryMorgan (2. Januar 2011)

wirklich kein geld, kein putzen, obwohl meine bude das mal wieder gebrauchn könnte ...

ich bin froh wenn das ding hier aus meinen schrank verschwindet !!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Januar 2011)

ok schick mal foto [email protected] , hohle sie dann nächste woche ab


----------



## HenryMorgan (2. Januar 2011)

foto müsst ich jetzt mit dem handy machen, hab meine kamera grad verliehen...

ich schicks dir dienstag oder mittwoch.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Januar 2011)

das reicht


----------



## Kind der Küste (3. Januar 2011)

Bin heute endlich soweit fertig geworden.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Januar 2011)

schön geworden , gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. Januar 2011)

Ein Frohes Neues Jahr meine Leute 



meine Freundin ist für den restlichen Monat wegen Klausuren erstma wieder ausgeflogen  ... aber nun habe ich Zeit zum Biken  

 btw - mein FR-DH-Bike ist wieder hier bei mir 

Kind der Küste, Blackdog, (vllt Banshee ?) wolln wir dann da ma wieder fahren/bauen ?

@ lukidtm: vllt der Skatepark an der Rissener Landstraße ? oder ob die da schon die Verlängerung is und Sülldrfer Landstr. heißt ...? das fällt mir ein, sonst nur urban da in der Gegend  - aber auch rischtisch geil!

Henry Morgan - da machst einen ja neidisch ... hast noch was zu verschenken? ^^ mein Bikekumpel um die Ecke brauch auch noch n paar Parts für sein aktuelles Bike-Projekt ;D

Blümchen, Schattenschatzi, Daddel, und alle Anderen, auf ein tolles Jahr mit vielen coolen Riding-Sessions  - ich freu mich auf Touren/Streetsession oder auf Einladungen auf Hometrails  
dank meiner neuen Profi-Kard vom HVV kann ich nun auch überall hin am Sam/Son - also sollte das endlich mal hinhauen 

bis dahin, schönen Abend 
euer


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2011)

Shiver ist erstmal ausgebaut , hab noch kein geeignetes objekt gefunden , evtl wenn ich die monster bekomme


----------



## lukidtm (6. Januar 2011)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Ein Frohes Neues Jahr meine Leute
> 
> @ lukidtm: vllt der Skatepark an der Rissener Landstraße ? oder ob die da schon die Verlängerung is und Sülldrfer Landstr. heißt ...? das fällt mir ein, sonst nur urban da in der Gegend  - aber auch rischtisch geil!



joa erste dir auch nen frohes neues

der skatepark ist gaz hübsch aber naja nichts richtung DH bzw fürn hardtail bisschen klein

will am we anfangen mit paar freunden hie rin blankenese neben den waseberg ne kleine strecke zu bauen erstmal auf unserem hardtail nivau 

mfg luki


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Januar 2011)

in einem waldstück am waseberg war mal eine. aber schon lange her, potenzial hat das waldstückchen!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2011)

volkspark ?


----------



## HenryMorgan (6. Januar 2011)

so lange der frost im boden hängt könnt ihr das bauen wohl erstmal vergessen !!!

@ banshee

die gabel steht hier warm und trocken ich schick dir mal ne PN mit meiner handynummer.
das mit dem foto bekomme ich grad gar nicht bebacken, was mich selber grad ein bischen nervt:-(
meld dich und dann bekommst du ne mms .

gruß stephan


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2011)

ach egal , bei geschenkt ist es ja egal , zur not poliere ich sie einfach wie lang ist der schafft ?


----------



## HenryMorgan (6. Januar 2011)

198mm, kannst auch jetzt noch kurtz anrufen wenn du magst.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2011)

ne handy put , mein ersatz handy wohl gemerkt  scheiß technik , wo ist mein wählscheiben telefon .... wegen frost ..... es hat den ganzen tag gepisst meinst du der frost hält sich noch lange so ? muß die monster doch mal probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HenryMorgan (6. Januar 2011)

fahren wirst du wohl können , aber schaufeln wird wohl nichts !!!!


----------



## lukidtm (7. Januar 2011)

ja das mitm frost haben wir auch schon gemekrt aber versuchen kann man es ja mal zurnot fahren wir nur bisschen

ich muss auch unbedingt die in der kiesgrube mal testen kann mir einer sagen ob die strecke momentan fahrbar ist? :/

luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2011)

rissen ?


----------



## lukidtm (7. Januar 2011)

jop 

rissen 

luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2011)

denk ich mal , hatt doch gestern viel geregnet


----------



## lukidtm (7. Januar 2011)

okai

ich kenn die eig nur einmal vom sehen meinst du die ist auch hardtail fähig? also das ich die mit meinem bike fahren kann ? :/

luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2011)

ich war da zuletzt 2009 , weiß nicht ob sie sich verändert hat


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2011)

aber den oberen teil fand ich schon recht eng mit meinem panzer


----------



## lukidtm (7. Januar 2011)

hmm ich werd es mir ma angucken


----------



## Kind der Küste (7. Januar 2011)

Ich hab zzt. auch die volle Klausurenschelle auf dem Programm. Am 01. Feb. ist die letzte und dann kommt meiner Bachelorarbeit. Zwischendurch findet sich sicher noch der eine oder andere freie Termin.

Zzt. ist es mir aber zu ekelhaft draußen


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Januar 2011)

ich spare grad radikal am bike mit Glück komm ich auf 16, 8kg oder noch weniger, bei meinem ironhorse sunday

banshee, welche kurbel hast du drinn beim mountain cycle?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2011)

ich habe die diabolus inkl dem innenlager , aber da ist gewaltig potenzial zum sparen drin , why ? suchst was leichtes ?
juhuuuuu in etwas über einer stunde krieg ich die monster  die wird dann morgen ersatzweise eingebaut bis ich guten ersatz für die shiver habe


----------



## HamburgerBerg (7. Januar 2011)

cool Leute, beim Waseberg klingt geil aber auch Volkspark - dann sehn wir ma, wie das wann passt =]

also bis denn


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Januar 2011)

hab mir gerade eine shimano lx von 09 bestellt:

630g nacktgewicht
090g innenlager
100g kettenblatt
130g Bashguard
030g kettenblattschrauben
010g fett
=
990g gesamt einbaufertig inkl fett!!


alte kurbel: 
650g kurbel nackt
450g Innenlager
100g Kettenblatt
030g Kettenblattschrauben
130g Bashguard
010g Fett
=
1370g einbaufertig

differenz

380g Ersparnis

Die werte sind alle nachgewogen!


----------



## lukidtm (7. Januar 2011)

wo ist die strecke am Volkspark genau? oder ist die einfach zu finden?? kenn die nicht udn würde sie gern ma testen demnächst 

luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2011)

ob es stimmt weiß ich nicht , aber die fsa gravity light megaexo ist inkl lager angegeben mit 877 g inkl kb
volkspark ist ab stellingen nicht schwer zu finden ,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (7. Januar 2011)

durchaus möglich! da steckt auf jedenfall einspaarpotenzial. Eine XT wiegt in Standartversion einbaufertig 850. musst dann aber dh kettenblatt und bashguard usw einreichen und normalblätter abrechnen. kommste auf etwa 940g.

eine XT kurbel gibs momentan ab 50 euro im bikemarkt!


----------



## lukidtm (7. Januar 2011)

okai dann werd ich mich wohl am 1.2 oder so auf die suche machen nach der Volkspark strecke mitm freund 

ma sehen ob die auch hardtail farbahr ist 

luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2011)

stück für stück , erstmal ne forke finden , dann luft dämpfer usw ...... aber mehr darf ich nicht schreiben sonst wird gemeckert es wäre ja kein laber thread


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2011)

von der s bahn stellingen ist es ausgeschildert zum wald , und dann selber suchen was ja auch fun macht im wald da es da nicht nur flach ist


----------



## lukidtm (7. Januar 2011)

klingt cool


muss nurnochma dieses jahr nen DH Bike her wenn das alles blos net so teuer wäre  

luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (8. Januar 2011)

Die strecke ist neben dem Minigolfplatz.


----------



## lukidtm (8. Januar 2011)

ah danke 

hmm ist irwie dumm zu erreichen mit der s-bahn -.-


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Januar 2011)

wieso ? S3/S21


----------



## lukidtm (8. Januar 2011)

ja aber mit der s-bahn brauch ich genau so lang wie wenn ich mitm bike fahren würde ^^ 

so bauen ist heut ausgefallen da mein freund irwie problem mit seiner federgabel hatte und alleine machts einfach keinen spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Januar 2011)

hier henry morgan ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG] 
 passt leider überhaupt nicht


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Januar 2011)

Wenns hier nicht bald wieder um Verabredungen geht, werde ich mal einen Mod um Aufräumen bitten. Wir haben für den kompletten Tech- und Smalltalk den Laberthread


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Januar 2011)

meine güte ist das hier ein kindergarten .... wie kann man sich nur so anstellen


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß von mehreren Leuten, mit denen ich gerne gefahren bin, dass sie hier nicht mehr reingucken, weil sie genervt sind, dass dieses Thema nur zum quatschen genutzt wird und dadurch super unübersichtlich wird.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Januar 2011)

dann benutzt email oder PM wie du siehst gibt es immer noch genug die normal schreiben , und im anderen schaut keine sau mehr rein deswegen posten die leute hier !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Januar 2011)

Dann guckt hier auch bald keiner mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (9. Januar 2011)

ich werd hier weiterhin gucken weil ich das alles sehr interesant finde und bis jetzt habe ich auch gut den überblick behalten


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Januar 2011)

thanks


----------



## lukidtm (9. Januar 2011)

ich werd dan wohl wenns das wetter zulässtam 31.1 mtim freund ma in den Volkspark fahren


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Januar 2011)

also aus den vergangenen jahren kann ich sagen nach dem schnee ist der volkspark immer extrem vermatscht


----------



## lukidtm (9. Januar 2011)

hmm we will se wobei ich finde das matsch auch was hat beim biken


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. Januar 2011)

ho ho ho 
also der 30. oder  1.2. sind unter der Woche, ob's da geht kann ich noch nich 100 pro sagen, aber mal sehen. Zum Volkspar käme ich sonst seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr gern mit !!! wenns passt, bin ich dabei 
ich weiß auch wos is und soo ;D

mein FR is doch zurück und will endlich wieder gefahren werden 

ja also ich  finde, dass es sowohl stimmt, dass es unübersichtlich ist, aber wenn man anderer Seits öfter reinklickt, dann geht es! Wenn ich wenig Zeit habe, kann ich nicht immer alles lesen und wo ich dann meine Antwort finde, wer mitfährt, muss ich schon suchen zT ... aber mit ein wenig Geduld finde ich sonst auch wer mit am Start is, wenn ich nicht nur einmal im Monat hier lese ...
also ich finde es sollte doch einen labertread geben wo sowas wie Tech-Sachen beschnackt werden, oder wo finde ich ein Sandstrahler (zB Steilshooper Allee hier bei mir in der Nähe) und ein anderen Tread wie den hier, wo wir uns zum Biken, chillen oder so verabreden können.
aaaaber was letzten Endes passiert, Jungs, ich bleibe dabei. 

so, ich muss raten gehen, habe nächste Woche eine hardcore schicht in Harburg ... bis dennsen =]
euer


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Januar 2011)

es gibt so einen thread , aber da dort niemand schreibt ist es sinnlos


----------



## HenryMorgan (9. Januar 2011)

ist natürlich klar das sich die leute übers SCHNACKEN und LABERN aufregen, die selber am wenigsten fahren.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Januar 2011)




----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Januar 2011)

Am wenigsten fahren?  Würdest du mir das auch ins Gesicht sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HenryMorgan (9. Januar 2011)

klar würd ich das!!


----------



## Kind der Küste (10. Januar 2011)

Mensch Leude...
Letztendlich fährt doch jeder hier Rad.
Klar ist es manchmal etwas unübersichtlich und einige Dinge könnte man sicherlich besser über PM klären. Letztendlich lebt ein Thread aber auch durch das Rumgeschnacke.


----------



## lukidtm (10. Januar 2011)

Ja muss ma sehen HmaburgerBerg wegen mitkommen usw aber eig kannste das gern musst nur dran denken das er udn ich beide unerfahrene hardtail fahrer sind also ent so dolle gut udn schnell 

hab am 31.1. zum glück schulfrei und er auch


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Januar 2011)

das argument von shadow stimmt schon. anderseits kann man aber auch sagen, dass jene auch einen anderen thread nutzen könnten. ebengleich könnten wir das auch, bleibt nur die frage, wer die überzahl ist. 

ich verharre gerne weiter so. der titel des threads gibt keine expliziete angabe darüber aus, worüber gespräche laufen sollten. und für die kalten tage find ichs gut, dass man mit allen schreiben kann, wie bei facebook, wenn man einmalig allen leuten eine nachricht schickt und jeder der auch eine bekommen hat, sammelartig schreiben und lesen kann.

wenn es dich tatsächlich so abgrundtief stört würde ich dich bitten einen anderen thread zu nutzen. wir fühlen uns allerdings, so glaube ich, nicht gestört, wenn ihr auch interesse habt mit uns zu fahren und hier hineinschreibt.

grüße,

daddel


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Januar 2011)

es besteht ja der andere thread , aber ich habs ausprobiert , postet man da was , egal was , kommt überhaupt keine antwort


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Januar 2011)

Naja, manmchmal gehen meine Fragen an Shadow wegen biken in eurem "gelaber" schon unter-.-
Das nervt manchmal echt. Ich bin gespaltener Meinung, einerseits sollten wir zusehen, amdere nicht zu vergraueln, andererseits finde ich macnhe DIskussionen und schnacks schon interessant.
Das Thema Monster zum Beispielhätte man per PN klären können, dann kann man auch mal ne Handynummer austauschen Ist immer besser jemanden persönlich(via handy) anzusprechen/-fragen anstatt immer darauf zu warten, das er online ist und dann ist das ganze auch in 5min abgewicklet.

So, und um das ganze zu beenden, es haben beide seiten recht

Link zum Laberthread, wenn man etwas zwischen 2 Personen ausführlicher diskutieren/besprechen möchte: KLICK MICH AN
Man kann ja sonst auch hier einmal kurz auf eine Frage im Laberthread hinweisen(für dich banshee), aber den LINK nicht vergessen

Achtung: Meine Meinung zu dem Thema!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Januar 2011)

richtig bloem ... du wiedersprichst dir gerade selber , an anfrage direkt an shadow kann man auch per pm machen ...... es wird viel zu viel wind drum gemacht so einfach ist das ...... wenn ich jetzt eine frage hab die nicht mit einem treffen zu tun hat , soll ich dann bis zu 10 leute per pm ansprechen in der hoffnung mal ne antwort zu bekommen ? LEUTE DAS KANN DOCH NICHT EUER ERNST SEIN !!!! ENTSPANNT EUCH MAL . vielleicht mußt du mal ne std oder so warten auf ne antwort hier , aber schau in dem anderen raum mal , das letzte posting ist aus dem oktober !!!das ist bals nen viertel jahr her


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Januar 2011)

ist auch total unansprechend, da schaut doch niemand rein, schon gar nicht jemand neues. lukidtm, hast du da etwa schonmal reingeschaut?

aber ein thread mit einem titel "treffpunkt zur gemeinsamen tour im raum hh" das wäre doch was. es geht hier nicht drumm, wer umzieht, denn im grunde ist es egal, wo man postet, aber man braucht ein publikum und man muss ansprechen. das geht nur übern inhalt und vor allem übern titel. 

ehrlich gesagt... zum einladen schreib ich immer nur pm! weil ich nie jeden und alles am trail haben will. alles andere bespreche ich dann hier oder woanders. ist wirklich eine unterschiedliche auffassung dazu. 

ihr schreibt beide zwar rein mit dem treffen, was auch toll und nett ist, aber ihr seit auch so weit ab vom schuss, dass es wiederum nur euch beide betrifft, da könnte ich auch zicken. eure anfragen gehen glaube ich nicht unter, sie werden einfach nur nicht genutzt


----------



## lukidtm (10. Januar 2011)

wo rein geguckt?? also was HH angeht verfolge ich nur den thread hier und bin sehr gut udn übersichtlich informiert worden und hab eig immer antworten auf meine fragen bekommen 

luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (10. Januar 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> wo rein geguckt?? also was HH angeht verfolge ich nur den thread hier und bin sehr gut udn übersichtlich informiert worden und hab eig immer antworten auf meine fragen bekommen
> 
> luki



und genau das ist mein, und anscheind von vielen anderen auch, persönliches ziel hier im thread. tut mir leid, wenn eures ein anderes ist.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Januar 2011)

wie gesagt der letzte post im anderen raum ist bald nen viertel jahr her , ein witz


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Januar 2011)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> richtig bloem ... du wiedersprichst dir gerade selber , an anfrage direkt an shadow kann man auch per pm machen ...... es wird viel zu viel wind drum gemacht so einfach ist das


Nein, wie ich unten sagen, haben so evtl. auch andere Leute zu sehen, das welche biken gehe und ein interesse am mitkommen zu äußern



Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> ...... wenn ich jetzt eine frage hab die nicht mit einem treffen zu tun hat , soll ich dann bis zu 10 leute per pm ansprechen in der hoffnung mal ne antwort zu bekommen ? LEUTE DAS KANN DOCH NICHT EUER ERNST SEIN !!!! ENTSPANNT EUCH MAL


Das habe ich(niemand eig.) verlangt, das du jeden per PN anschreibst!



Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> . vielleicht mußt du mal ne std oder so warten auf ne antwort hier , aber schau in dem anderen raum mal , das letzte posting ist aus dem oktober !!!das ist bals nen viertel jahr her


weil ihr alle wieder hierher gewandert seid mit euren fragen! ich habe meistens nur fragen direkt an shadow und ich habe ihm schon vieles per PN geschrieben, weil es hier untergegangen wäre, u.a. auch fragen wegen biken. nur kann sich niemand melden und sagen, ich möchte mitkommen biken, wenn wir das per PN machen


Das der Mensch aber auch immer diskutieren muss*self shame*


----------



## Kind der Küste (10. Januar 2011)

Bin gestern ne Runde über die Waldautobahn und hab mich schön lang gemacht.
..und beim Aufstehen fast nochmal....

War irgendwie ganz schön heftig.

Ist bei euch schon alles eisfrei?

Hab wirklich Lust mal wieder richtig zu fahren.


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Januar 2011)

ich wollte gestern fahren, aber meine strahlerrei hält es nicht für nötig innerhalb einer woche meinen rahmen nur mal anzuschauen, um mir zu sagen, was das kosten soll. und ihn darauf hin zu strahlen. aber ich werd mal an meinen trails schauen gehen, morgen vllt. ich fahr dann mit dem motorrad vorbei,.


----------



## Kind der Küste (10. Januar 2011)

Oha, mit dem Mopped ist ja mutig bei dem Wetter. Ich hol die Schleuder erst wieder raus wenns warm wird.

Zzt. sind ja wieder Minusgrade. Denke bis der restliche Schnee im Wald weg ist, dauert es noch ne Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Januar 2011)

volkspark ist schneefrei


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Januar 2011)

was hast du für eine maschine? ich fahr eine zzr 600, siehe bilder. ich fahr bei dem wetter nur mal ne kleine runde, mich kitzels schon richtig, genauso wie das mtb biken, ich bekomm im winter immer eine kriese^^


----------



## Kind der Küste (10. Januar 2011)

Ich darf die von meinem Papi  fahren. Er hat so selten Zeit das Ding zu bewegen. HD Softail Deluxe.
Habe die Bilder eben mal angeguckt. Auch von den Trails. Klasse!


----------



## lukidtm (10. Januar 2011)

also zur schule geht mitlerweile wieder ohen probleme mit dem eis und mitm bike. Hab mich neulich einmal gut lang gemacht aber sonst alles gut momentan ist hier eig alles schneefrei nur manchmal an den straßen rändenr noch bisschen  aber morgens muss man teilweise doch gut aufpassen wegen überfrierender nässe 

luki


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Januar 2011)

sagen wir mal.... ein schopper ist nicht mein favorit, aber das ist schonmal was. diesen herbst darf ich offen fahren und nächstes jahr bekomme ich warsch eine 1000er fazer von meinem daddy. 

fast alle normalen wege über schotter und grand kann ich nun auch fahren mitm fahrrad


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Januar 2011)

für die, denen ich noch keine einladung geben konnte!

EINLADUNG ZUM SESSION OPENING 2011 an meinen Trails

"Moin,

hast du Lust am Sonntag den 6. Februar 2011 am Berg eine größere Session zu starten? Wir würden uns ab Mittag treffen. Bis dahin sind die Trails hoffnungsvoll wieder im Stand und das Wetter spielt mit.

Eine kleine Bitte gebe es dann noch, vielleicht uns etwas unter die Arme zu greifen für Materialien. Wir investieren viel Zeit und Geld, aber die Trails wachsen momentan so schnell, dass es für uns wenige zu teuer wird und die Trails sollen für jeden gut nutzbar sein. Materialspenden sind auch immer gut. Wäre also echt super, wenn du ein paar Euro übrig hättest. Ich denke 5 Euro ist ein guter Richtwert, ist nur eine Bitte, kein Muss und weniger ist auch okay! Wenn gewünscht wird auch eine Rechnung nachträglich vorgelegt. Leite das vieleicht auch an andere weiter, die nicht im Verteiler stehen 

Gib am besten einfach eine Meldung zurück, wie es zeitlich bei dir ausschaut, damit ich den Überblick behalte.

Viele Grüße,

Nicolo "

das hatte ich einigen bereits geschickt.


----------



## lukidtm (10. Januar 2011)

welchen berg meinste?? klingt interesant 

ist das da auch hardtail fähig? bisdahin werde ich sicher kein DH bike haben  

wenn ich komm werd ich sicher irwas mitbringen was könnt ihr den an material brauchen?  

luki


----------



## HenryMorgan (10. Januar 2011)

so, jetzt hat jeder seinen senf dazu abgegeben und jetzt können wir ja wieder zur tagesordnung über gehen ...

ich plane grad meine rennthermine und überlege mit einem größeren bus zur deutschen DH-meisterschaft zu fahren (ca. 6leute) also wenn sich noch 2-3 leute finden würd ich versuchen das anzuleiern. 

die DH-meisterschaft ist vom 23.07-24.07.2011 in bad wildbad.

mitnahme allerdings nicht zum glotzen oder schnacken sondern auch fahren und beteiligung der kosten versteht sich. 

also wer wirklich intresse hat, bitte melden!!!

mit sportlichem gruß

stephan


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Januar 2011)

Spot leider seit längerem zerstört.


----------



## lukidtm (10. Januar 2011)

nen whistler erwarte ich auch nicht ^^  sieht aber shcon sehr nice aus 


hmm werd aber wohl doch nicht können hab grad gesehn das ich da nen handball spiel hab  schade hätte auch locker welche gefunden die mitgekommen wären

luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Januar 2011)

@henry morgan: da es sich ja um ein treffen handelt darf ich bestimmt schreiben  was muß man einplanen an kosten ? nur für die reise und teilnahme ?


----------



## HenryMorgan (10. Januar 2011)

_ich hab ne freundin die hat nen spinter mit 8 sitzplÃ¤tzen, die fÃ¤hrt sonst immer musikbands zu ihren gigs .
ich muss morgen sie morgen mal fragen was die fÃ¼r so eine tour haben will ...
ich denke mal mit ca80 fahrtkosten mÃ¼sste man wohl rechnen und in anbetracht der bahnkosten ist das fair . denke ich.
startgeld fÃ¼rs rennen sind 40â¬, zumindest war das letztes jahr so ...
und der zeltplatz wird wohl auch nicht mehr als n 10ner sein .
_


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Januar 2011)

danke für das echt tolle angebot! aber für mich ist das wohl nichts


----------



## lukidtm (10. Januar 2011)

für mich als anfänger bzw einer der anfangen will auch nicht in  2-3 jahren vlt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Januar 2011)

wohl eher weniger für mich, auch vom preis her da ich dieses jahr in den bikepark fahre und nebenbei gleich 2 bikes aufbaue


----------



## HenryMorgan (10. Januar 2011)

in 2 jahren werd ich 40 und warscheinlich zu alt für son scheiß

es seihe denn bis dahin gibt es ne masters 2 klasse ...


----------



## lukidtm (10. Januar 2011)

hehe dann trete ich in deien fußstapfen oder wie


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. Januar 2011)

dann nächstes jahr dann hab ich auch nen reinrassiges race bike


----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. Januar 2011)

lukidtm - alles klar, aber bei dem Wetter fahr ich auch vorsichtiger und steigere wenn überhaaupt 
gern, ich muss nur wegen der Arbeit sehen, da ich ja nicht mehr Schüler bin ... seit nen paar Järchen  

banshee- also  dass der Volkspark schneefrei is hat mich heute erfreut, dann gehts bei mir am WE vllt schon hin  ...  dann war ich heute von der Arbeit aus mal Fischbeker Heide - aaaalter is das schön dort! auch hier bei mir in der Ecke is eigentlich befahrbar ... sicherlich noch ein paar Eis-Felder aber dennoch hübsch  schaun wir also einfach


daddel, ich schau ma was da draus wird, noch steht die Schichteinteilung leider nicht, von daher weiß ich nich wann ich wie Zeit habe ...


ich mach morgen (warsch.) den Härtetest - fahr von hier bis zur Harburger Wache mitm bike ... wenn die Strecke mit den neuen Nobby Nics befahrbar is, dann werden die brandneuen ust Reifen auf meinem FR wohl am WE wieder zum Spazieren mit Aussicht auf mehr ausgefahren 


so, also bis die Tage meine 
ich ruf mal meine 2. bessere Hälfte an, ob ich sie das kommende WE wegen UNI-Prüfungen in ruh lassen soll (und Biken geh 
bis denn die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (11. Januar 2011)

so heut kette gerissen  hmm muss in bike flege wohl gutnochma was lernen so wie mein biek momentan aussieht ist schlimm  gut musste auch bei dem scheiß wetter jedentag zu schule damit :/

zum thema fischbecker heide hab ich noch ma nen bild da war ich auch schon mal  


 

luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (12. Januar 2011)

Nächstes Wochenende bin ich bei denn Müllberg Poppenbüttel und drehen eine runde ??  wer lust hat kann kommen.


----------



## lukidtm (12. Januar 2011)

so kette erstmal notdurchftig ganz nur kettenschloss reingesetzt naja anch dem winter muss ne neue her!!!

kann mir einer von euch sagen ob O´neal helme groß der klein sind ? was für ne helmgröße würdet ihr bei 56cm kopfumfang fählen? will mir erstmal nen dullface helm zulegen


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2011)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende bin ich bei denn Müllberg Poppenbüttel und drehen eine runde ??  wer lust hat kann kommen.



kommendes wochenende? schade, weil bis dahin steht mein bike noch nicht


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> so kette erstmal notdurchftig ganz nur kettenschloss reingesetzt naja anch dem winter muss ne neue her!!!
> 
> kann mir einer von euch sagen ob O´neal helme groß der klein sind ? was für ne helmgröße würdet ihr bei 56cm kopfumfang fählen? will mir erstmal nen dullface helm zulegen



ich hab auch so einen kleinkinderkopf, wo nichts rein muss mit 56cm Kopfumfang, mein alter helm war ein giro remedy in größe S und der war gut! seit neusten fahre ich einen o'neal fury 2010 auch in größe S und der ist minimal größer.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (13. Januar 2011)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> kommendes wochenende? schade, weil bis dahin steht mein bike noch nicht


 
Genau kommendes wochenende bin ich da, aso dann bleibts fürs nächtes mal wenn dein bike fertig ist .
würde auch gerne mal dein Hometrail besuchen wenn ich darf  von bilder her scheimdt er super zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (13. Januar 2011)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> Genau kommendes wochenende bin ich da, aso dann bleibts frs nchtes mal wenn dein bike fertig ist .
> wrde auch gerne mal dein Hometrail besuchen wenn ich darf  von bilder her scheimdt er super zu sein.




hm, wei nicht, inwiefern du meine Einladung gelesen hast, aber am 7.2. hab ich einige zu mir eingeladen. Hattest das gelesen?


----------



## Blackdog1981 (13. Januar 2011)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> fr die, denen ich noch keine einladung geben konnte!
> 
> EINLADUNG ZUM SESSION OPENING 2011 an meinen Trails
> 
> ...


 
ich finde das ist richtig was ihr macht und ich gebe gerne 5â¬ dazu   vileicht kann ich noch ein paar paletten besorgen.


----------



## lukidtm (14. Januar 2011)

so ich hab ma meien besten aufnahmen ausm vergangem Jahr zusammen geschnitten. Ich weiß quali ist nicht so gut udn son heftiger biker bin ich auch nicht :/
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11154/h

luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. Januar 2011)

Hey Blackdog  - wann biste denn da?
wär gern mit am Start ... 
ich hoff du kuckst hier nochmal rein
 ich kuck selbstverständlich auch nochma ...
bis denn 

also neuer Stand vorm Pennen gehn - ich bin morgen früh mal mitm Hollandrad in Popptown, daran muss ich noch was rum schrauben ... aber dann fahr ich wieder zu mir und könnt mit dem FR mich aufn Weg machen...
laut Wettervorhersage wäre wohl Sonntag schöner, oder?! ... ich kuck auf jeden morgen wenn ich zurück bin nochma hier rein.

Daddel, ich versuch nächste Woche abzuklärn, ob's bei mir passt - hab ja auch Bock auf dein Hometrail .

Banshee, ich will endlich ma wieder in Volkspark ^^ (Luki ?!)

so, ich muss aber auch ma XD


----------



## Kind der Küste (15. Januar 2011)

Hey Luki!
Coole Video. Zeigt den Spaß am Radfahren.


----------



## lukidtm (15. Januar 2011)

freut mich das es dir gefällt

ich bin wahrhscheinlich am 31.1 mitm Freund im Volkspark  

luki


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Januar 2011)

luki, wenn du willst, kann ich das Bild im Hafen beim Sonnenuntergang mal bearbeiten. bedeutet das katzenauge und das schutzblech retouschieren, dann hast du ein ohne hin cooles bild richtig gut aufgelegt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Januar 2011)

Tja hamburger. .... shiver ist schon bei der post , und weder dorado , travis oder monster sind schon da , alle auf dem weg erst zu mir , dauert wohl noch weil ich nen lenker brauche mit 25.4 klemmung ,solange wird das nix bei mir


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. Januar 2011)

schade ... wer könnt denn heute mit mir noch ne kleene Runde ... oder morgen? 

Blackdog  ?

ich warte nochma n Moment


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Januar 2011)

bei mir läufts uch nicht wie gewollt. sandstrahlen hötte 30-40 euro gekostet... wenn ich originallack drauf hätte... ich hab aber extrem widerstandsfähigen lack plus extra dicker kunsstoffschicht statt klarlack drauf... kostenpunkt: 120 euro :-( da muss ich in den sauren apfel beißen, rahmen ist schon halb fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. Januar 2011)

hm, also morgen biete ich mich gern nochma an ... wer will, jetzt radel ich mit meinem neuen Hollandrad zum Einkaufen ... ich versuch das mal Fototechnisch festzuhalten und euch zu zeigen ;D

ich hoffe, morgen am Müllberg oder Volkspark oder so was starten zu können ... sonst mach ich mich allein aufn Weg ... ich poste 's dann, also wer evtl mitmacht sollte meine Handynr haben 

bis heute Abend/ Nacht


----------



## ginkgo (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo, wir waren heute im Volkspark, also 3 relativ Anfänger bzw. All Mountain Fahrer und können berichten das die Boden verhältnisse schon wieder ziemlich gut sind, an einigen Stellen noch recht Rutschig allerdings nur zu Fuß, mit dem Bike geht das alles gut.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (15. Januar 2011)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> schade ... wer könnt denn heute mit mir noch ne kleene Runde ... oder morgen?
> 
> Blackdog  ?
> 
> ich warte nochma n Moment


 
Hi HamburgerBerg
sorry das ich mich heute nicht zurrück geschrieben habe hatte aber viel zu tun, musste mit meinem bruder seine neue Auto anlage einbauen und morgen gehts weiter.
Also ich bin nächtes WE bei meinem hometrail wenn du willst kannst du ja vorbei kommen.
Gruß


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. Januar 2011)

Blackdog:   SCHADE !   nächstes WE bin ich mit meinem Schatz unterwegs, da geht leider nich 


gut, ich will morgen auch ma wider ... und wenn ich allein unterwegs bin ... werd so rund 9 aufstehn und nochma kurz reinkuckn
und sonst mich für ne Runde zum Austoben ins Wäldelein stürzen ...

vllt treff ich ja wen oder wer meldet sich noch 

bis dahin 
wünsch ich euch was


----------



## HamburgerBerg (16. Januar 2011)

also ich mach mich fertig und fahr in die HaBe's ... auch wenn ich mich da nich auskenn ^^
ich hoff, dass klappt dann gen Ende Januar oder bei dir Daddel ! 

sodele, ich bin noch solang ich nicht weg fahr on ... falls doch wer dazu kommen kann - sonst Handy 



ich mach mich los i.R. Kärntner Hütte =]


----------



## Mr.Nox (16. Januar 2011)

Jetzt will ich mich hier auch mal melden. Hab noch nie in den Regionthreads geguckt, hab mich also gerade defloriert was das angeht. Daddel kenn ich schon und bin auch bei seiner Session mit dabei und nen Fuffi bring ich auch mit als Spende. Würde aber gerne auch mal nicht nur bei Nicolos Trails fahren, sondern auch mal woanders. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich einer melden würde.(Den Thread lese ich nochmal ganz, um den Faden zu finden, wer wo was macht.) Mein Bike isn Trek Scratch und der Tourenfahrer bin ich auch nicht unbedingt. Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich nicht auch mal 10km durch Wald fahren würde in entspannten Tempo. Wünsch noch ne Gute Nacht und entspanntes Schnacken hier im Thread

LG Linus


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. Januar 2011)

Moin, is schon etwas viel, aber ich behaupte, du musst nicht alles nochma lesen. 
meine Hometrails sind das komplette Alstertal incl. Müllberg (wie auch von Blackdog), Volkspark is nich soo weit, sonst Stadtpark oder was noch so da ist. Dann kenn ich noch so ne "Schneise" von Wedel bis in die City ... also auch gern mal etwas Urban  - nur nicht immer 

HaBes und die Trails der anderen kenn ich auch noch nciht, werd mich aber gern mit einbringen  nicht wahr Mädels ? XD

Leute, ich war gestern in den HaBes und es war Schnee- un Eisfrei ...boa, wie geil ... und kaum matschig/ schlammig .. schön griffig, ich konnt da ein paar Trails mit ~ 60/ 70 Sachen runtersurfen 

Ich freu mich auf Volkspark in rund 2 Wochen ... nächstes WE gehört Püppi  wer da mitmöch ... gern =]

Sooo, ich muss dann mal los zur Arbeit 

haut rein, bis dennsen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Januar 2011)

gerne urban


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Januar 2011)

hamburge. ich bin dafür das wir dieses jahr alle gemeinsam die köhlbrandbrücke herunter ballern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (17. Januar 2011)

Hi,
[email protected] Volkspark da bin ich dabei sag rechtzeitig bescheid 

Mr.Nox oder in Winsen ( Nähe Henstedt Ulzburg ) ist auch ein klein trail von 2Pat und mir, haha hast das gleiche bike wie 2Pat 

Gruß


----------



## Kind der Küste (17. Januar 2011)

Ich fahr wie Hamburger im Alstertal (Alsterlauf ab Poppenbüttel aufwärst, am Müllberg und Richtung Ahrensburg. Boxberg/Schüberg und die Ecke.
War bisher noch nicht in den HaBe's, hätte aber mal schwer Lust drauf!


----------



## Assmann2k (17. Januar 2011)

wie wäre es mit diesem we ? ich würde auch den guide spielen wenn sich kein anderer findet


----------



## Kind der Küste (17. Januar 2011)

..muss lernen


----------



## Mr.Nox (17. Januar 2011)

Ich wäre am Wochenende dabei. Von Wald bis Urban bin ich dabei. Der einzige Müllberg der mir was sagt, ist der in Norderstedt am Dirtlight District. Hab auch ein Superfly Seducer hier rumstehen., würde also auch street und dirt fahren gehen. wobei ich da nicht unbedingt der held bin. ich schau weiter im thread die woche. vielleicht ergibt sich was. bus und bahn würde mich nicht stören, hab ne jahreskarte. auto eher schlecht...


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Januar 2011)

Also wenn wir erst Samstag oder Sonntag ab ca. 15:30/16:00 fahren bin ich dabei. Mit Rad und Cam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (18. Januar 2011)

Moin Leute!

Nach einem Jahr abstinenz (oder wie sich das halt schreibt ) meld ich mich auch malwieder! Ich denke bei der Runde bei Daddel bin ich auch dabei, wenn mein Rad bis dahin fertig ist. 
Gibts sonst irgendwas Neues, das wichtig zu wissen wäre?


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Januar 2011)

Welcome Back
Bei daddel wäre ich auch dabei, war doch am 6.2. oder?
Hoffentlich dann schon mit neuem Rahmen(denke ich aber eher nicht).

Mal ne Frage:
Hat schon jemand was wegen Enduro Challange 2011 gehört? Gibts schon nen Thread?


----------



## Kind der Küste (18. Januar 2011)

Am 6.2. bin ich mit den Klausuren durch und wäre auch dabei!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (18. Januar 2011)

hi 

dieses kommende WE gehört meinem Mäuschen, da geht nischt ... da bike ich mit ihr vllt etwas, wir sind aber eh in Göttingen...

das WE vom 29-30 hat sie mich vorhin gefragt, ob ich evtl mit ihr was mach, sie muss da aber noch was klären. Je nachdem wie das aussieht wäre ich dann *Volkspark* und sooo =]

 das mit der *Köhli* hab ich letztes Jahr schon genossen und mach ich gern wieder!!! Vllt trainier ich weiterhin mein Wheele / Manual, dass ich die runtersurf ?! ... aber ich will mich nicht ablegen und von tausenden überrollt werden also erstma weiter  üben 
Urban is auf jeden einma muss das Jahr, wie auch eure (mir unbekannten) Trails... 

soweit für heute, bis die Tage 
euer


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Januar 2011)

6.2 stimmt. hoffentlich ist mein lackierer mit der silber metallic lackierung fertig und den blauen wippen  sonst muss ich als zuschauer fungieren^^


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. Januar 2011)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> 6.2 stimmt. hoffentlich ist mein lackierer mit der silber metallic lackierung fertig und den blauen wippen  sonst muss ich als zuschauer fungieren^^



Dann kannste mal ein par geile Fotos schießen. Freu mich schon auf den Saisonstart. Bin am Sonntag ne kurze Runde so gefahren und hab meine Go Pro dabei gehabt. Macht echt geniale Videos, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Januar 2011)

hey hamburger. ich wolllte ja auch 2010 , aber 1 tag vorher hatte ich mir das schaltauge abgerissen . Dieses jahr werde ich 2-3 bikes zur verfügung haben , sollte also alles klappen . Dieses wochenende ist schrauben angesagt , dorado und monster kommen die woche über


----------



## Zelle (19. Januar 2011)

Moin zusammen!

Ich bin neu hier (in der Gegend) und würde mich gern einer Horde Mountainbiker anschließen. In den letzten 3,5 Jahren habe ich vor allem "Enduro-Freeride-Touren" (oder wie auch immer man das nennen mag) im Pfälzerwald gemacht und bin nun wieder zurück im Norden.

Ist am Wochenende jemand unterwegs?

Grüße


----------



## lukidtm (19. Januar 2011)

ja wenn alles klappt werde ich mit pat und paar freunden von Ihm hier um raum blankenese fahren  Also Kiesgrube usw 

luki


----------



## Zelle (19. Januar 2011)

Ok, klingt schonmal gar nicht schlecht. Sollte sich noch etwas auf der anderen Elbseite (Harburger Berge oder so) ergeben werde ich das aber vorziehen, dann ist die Anfahrt nicht so lang. Können uns vorher ja nochmal kurzschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Januar 2011)

nein aber am darauffolgendem , von wo aus hamburg kommst du denn ?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. Januar 2011)

Banshee, daran kann ich mich noch erinnern  das war kacke 

jo leute, ich bin ja das WE wie gesagt verbucht, aber dann (das WE drauf - 29, 30 ) werd ich wohl da sein und Zeit haben ... 

bis denn


----------



## Assmann2k (20. Januar 2011)

ich werde diesen So in den harburgern/fischbeker heide unterwegs sein !

@: zelle wir können uns am wildpark schwarze berge oder kärntner hütte treffen! 

wie wärs so mit 12h ?

@ lord shadow: 16 h ist ziemlich spät, aber für eine kurze runde wird es bestimmt schon reichen! wir könnten als treffpunkt den parkplatz am segelflugplatz abmachen dann sammeln wir dich da ein


----------



## Zelle (20. Januar 2011)

@Banshee-Driver: In Ramelsloh bin ich erstmal untergekommen.

@Assmann: Sonntag um 12 am Wildpark passt


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Januar 2011)

Wie sicher seid ihr, dass ihr das macht? Ich käme nämlich direkt vom Frühdienst.
Achso: Nur am Sasmtag. Sonntag gehts bei mir nicht.

Parkplatz bitte einmal bei Google Maps markieren.


----------



## Assmann2k (20. Januar 2011)

am samstag hab ich bis 15:15 uni -.- dh. ich wäre frühstens 16:15h am wildpark und wetter.de sacht das um 16:42 sonnenuntergang ist.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Januar 2011)

Hmm. Ja. Dann lassen wir das wohl besser


----------



## Assmann2k (20. Januar 2011)

@ shadow: wir können uns ja drauf einigen das wir es auf ein noch unbekanntes datum verschieben, denn ich würde echt gerne mal wieder eine runde mit dir/euch drehen !

@ zelle: mit was für einem rad bist du unterwegs ? muss ich mein enduro wieder fit machen oder kann ich auch mit doppelbrücke kommen ?


----------



## Zelle (20. Januar 2011)

Ich habe momentan nur die Wahl zwischen einem CC-Hardtail oder einem DRM Trailstar, welches ich dann auch nehmen werde. Würde mit Deinem Enduro dann wohl besser passen, aber auch mit der Doppelbrücke ist es ja Problem, werden schon beide irgendwie auf unsere Kosten kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schläferchriz (22. Januar 2011)

Fährt jemand morgen? das wetter soll ja doch net so schlecht werden. muss mich nach der winterpause unbedingt mal wieder auf den Drahtesel schwingen


----------



## Zelle (22. Januar 2011)

Zelle schrieb:


> @Assmann: Sonntag um 12 am Wildpark passt


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Januar 2011)

Also ich fahre heute nachmittag wahrscheinlich hier am pefdekopf mit'm kumpel
Ich bin so heiß aufs biken heute
Nur leider haben wir wieder um die 1°C-.-


----------



## Assmann2k (22. Januar 2011)

bist dabei schläferchriz ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Januar 2011)

Wochenenddienst ist *******. Kein Schnee mehr und ich komme nach Hause, wenns dunkel wird


----------



## bikesandmore (23. Januar 2011)

Moin Leute,

Ich weiß momentan auchnochnicht ob mein 130er fully bis zum Saison-Start bei Daddel fertig ist :s naja, hoffen wir das beste!

@Daddel: Mein Perp ist da! Zwar ziemlich zugepflastert mit Aufklebern, aber das lässt sich ja beheben   Und es ist erstaunlich leicht! Ich würd sogar schätzen leichter als mein Battery.
Dein IH wird jetzt silber/blau? Hört sich schick an!

bis dahin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2011)

mein neues wird British Racing green  , das dekor im Union Jack


----------



## lukidtm (23. Januar 2011)

so ich poste mal 

blackdogs video von unser tour hier Waseberg udn Kiesgrupe Gestern 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11342/h

der abgang am ende ist meiner


----------



## bikesandmore (23. Januar 2011)

@ banshee: genau so war mein norco! muss ich auch irgendwann nochmal wieder machen. sieht extrem pornös aus


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2011)

mache es weil es gut zur nationalität passt


----------



## bikesandmore (27. Januar 2011)

Bin hart am bangen ob ich das Battery bis Zum 6. fertig bekomme.. :s ansonsten muss ich halt mit bmx&cam anreisen 

Hier noch mein momentaner Bestand an Rädern


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. Januar 2011)

hi Leuts, ich geb Stoff, aber vllt hauts bei mir auch hin ...   ... muss ich noch ein paar Dinge machen ... aaaber es wird nach und nach und ich will da mit euch doch die Saison richtig starten.
Meine Hauptaufgabe damit es klappt ist am WE mein Hinterrad neu aufzuziehen, der UST Rubberqueen verliert innerhalb einer Woche 2 bar (also anfangs 2,5 und zum WE is der dann bei rund nem Halben ....)
will ja, dass der richtig sitzt. darum kümmer ich und check was los is, aber sonst geb ich alles, dass ich mit dabei bin. 

 Hat wer tips für UST (Tubeless) ?


 vllt am WE mal Volkspark  ... ich seh zu  ... will ja ma wieder fahrn, aber mach zuerst den andren Kram, damits auch was wird 


haut rein, bis dann =] 
euer


----------



## Assmann2k (27. Januar 2011)

ist dieses we den irgendwas irgendwo geplant ?


----------



## lukidtm (27. Januar 2011)

also ich will mit paar freundne hier waseberg bisschen bauen  mehr nicht also samstag wollen wir bauen aber für hardtaisl erstmal


----------



## Assmann2k (29. Januar 2011)

ihr baut sprünge am waseberg? hätte nicht gedacht das das möglich ist 

ich werde heute wieder eine runde in der fischbeker drehen !


----------



## lukidtm (29. Januar 2011)

Moin

hmm das sprüunge bauen und so fällt heute vielleicht wieder flach blöder frost :/ 

aber potetial hat das gebiet hier schon 

luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (29. Januar 2011)

vorletztes WE: 





HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> ... ich konnt da ein paar Trails mit ~ 60/ 70 Sachen runtersurfen



Moin Klaus, 
was sind denn das für Sprüche ... 60/70 Sachen 
Vielleicht gefühlt aber tatsächlich bestenfalls die Hälfte. Zu den richtig guten Strecken sind wir leider nicht gekommen - dafür war dein Bolide leider zu schwer 
Ich hoffe, dein euforischer Bericht lässt sich nicht auf den Volkspark übertragen - dann brauch ich da nicht hin 

Nichts für ungut - ich fands trotzdem klasse, mal einen Freerider auf "meinen" Trails zu sehen.

Was ist denn mit deinen Schlauchlosen los (schönes Wortspiel ) Du warst doch soooo begeistert....

munter bleiben !
Ralf


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Januar 2011)

joooo also ich bin am 6ten nicht dabei , u.a weil mein hinterrad eine fette unwucht hat und der reifen am hinterbau schleift


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Januar 2011)

um diese geschwindigkeit drauf zu haben mußt du natürlich was machen , nur rollen bringt natürlich nix


----------



## lukidtm (29. Januar 2011)

so wieder da vom bauen 

war sehr geil videos und bilder folgen vlt 

2 kicker sind entstanden und ganz nice zu fahren 
luki


----------



## norinofu (29. Januar 2011)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> um diese geschwindigkeit drauf zu haben mußt du natürlich was machen , nur rollen bringt natürlich nix



 guter Konter 
Komm doch einfach mal mit. Es wird aber auch rauf gefahren - nicht nur runter 

Guckst du hier http://connect.garmin.com/activity/63765431

oder hier http://connect.garmin.com/activity/63743664

munter bleiben !


----------



## lukidtm (29. Januar 2011)

so nochma nen bild von heute 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/9/9/7/8/8/_/large/natollundnochmal1978.JPG

mein neuer Helm passt endlich auch  

luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Januar 2011)

dir ist aber schon klart das wenn ich von 60- 70 sachen rede die sternfahrt meine oder ? die köhlbrandbrücke runter !


----------



## norinofu (29. Januar 2011)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> wenn ich von 60- 70 sachen rede



Mensch Banshee, mit dem 60-70er meinte ich doch die Story von HamburgerBerg neullich am 16.1.
Da war ich mit ihm auf ner kleinen Runde unterwegs. Er ist aber nicht absichtlich fremdgegangen mit einem Tourenfahrer - ham uns zufällig in der S-Bahn getroffen...

Gute Nacht


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Januar 2011)

irgendwie krieg ich grad nix mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (29. Januar 2011)

Also gut, hast gewonnen. Es war der Beitrag von HamburgerBerg am 17.1.  - Sorry 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7925556&postcount=384

Ich geh´ jetzt heia ZZZzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## HamburgerBerg (30. Januar 2011)

huhuuu
ich war grad ne minirunde um den See hier und japs - es hatt geklappt.
Ich war selbstverständlich fleißig und habe den Hinterreifen in einer Badewanne untersucht, wo der laaaaangsam etwas Luft verliert und neu von vorn aufgezogen und nu hält der besser dicht - saß ein hauch suboptimal  ... aber er hält jetzt gut dicht un verliert kaum noch Luft  (im Gegensatz zu vorher)  

aaalso, ich will morgen ein wenig droppen, auch wenn es nur gemütlich kleine Dinger sind, aber ein wenig hab ich's mal wieder nötig 
*Ralf* - morgen Volkspark?
oooder *Luki*, den Waseberg-Trail? da ich ja ma ne Zeit in Wedel gewohnt hab und vom Joggen von da in Richtung Innenstadt unterwegs war, habe ich endlich von den Videos erkannt, wo da was is   .... und mich brennts wohl morgen dahin ... wenn nicht Ralf oder Jose mich nicht anrufen ...
*Jose*? oder magst auch ma am Müllberg ne Runde runterbretzeln ... ?



 ICH  stell mir n Wecker für 0900 UHR und werd dann Frühstück und hier reinschauen, sooonst mach ich mich nach Wedel und fahr unten am Wasser in Richtung des Trails ... first come first serve  (hauptsache nich allein, wenn möglich ^^)

PS: allerseits, *Nicolo*, ich habe am 6. frei , meine Freundin hat leider noch ein paar Termine in ihrer Heimat und ist außer Lande (HH's), somit bin ich gern dabei!
Ich habe die HVV Profi-Karte ... da kann wer bei mir mitfahren, soweit ich weiß ... im Gesamtbereich auch mit Bike, aber ich check dass am Montag einfach nochma ... und ich würd gern mich wem anschließen, der von nem HVV Punkt dann dahin fährt .. weil ich kenn mich in Reinbek nicht aus!
In Sachen Kosten-Beitrag kann ich leider mit tatkräftigen aber leeren Händen nur erscheinen    wenn das geht - mein Gehalt deckt nicht einmal meine Miete 

PPS: das mit den Geschwindigkeiten und unserem Vorhaben bei der Köhlbrandbrücke versuch ich morgen dann zu klääären 
gute Nacht  Klaus


----------



## irmgard (30. Januar 2011)

ich würde gern mitkommen auch wenn wir uns nicht kennen


----------



## Blackdog1981 (30. Januar 2011)

[email protected]
moin wurde gerne mit kommen lieg aber in bett mit eine Grippe  
next WE wenn es mir besser geht bin ich mit 2pat bei Luki wenn du lust und zeit hast kannst ihn kommen.
gruß


----------



## HamburgerBerg (30. Januar 2011)

Jo, dann wünsch ich dir gute Besserung! 

Nächstes WE ist doch schon Daddels Saison-Eröffnung ... oder meinst du dann den Samstag?
Klingt sonst sehr gut, weil das ja net so weit is für mich   - seinen Trail würd ich aber auch gern fahren also  ...

 ich frühstücke dann hier mal nebenbei ... 

 =]


----------



## Blackdog1981 (30. Januar 2011)

Danke Danke genau das wäre der Samstag bei luki und Sonntag bei Daddel.
Guten Apetit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (30. Januar 2011)

ein Traum 





so dann...  Ralf, ich und Banshee  meinten, dass wir bei der Sternfahrt von ganz oben die Köhlbrandbrücke runterbrausen wollen ...  
und okay, ich hab vllt etwas doll überschlagen mit der Geschwindigkeit in der Fischbeker Heide ... 

gut, ich pack mal meine Sachen  damits losgehen kann ... =]

sooo, ich werde dann mal allmählich mit der S-Bahn bis Wedel oder Blankenese fahren, dann den Trail suchen und mich dort ein wenig vergnügen ... wer mag, ruft mich an, Handy steckt im Rucksack so dass ichs hör ... dauert nur, bis ich rangeh ;D
ganz vllt radel ich dann noch durchn Volkspark, mal sehen wies geht und vor allem, ob ich's finde


----------



## ginkgo (30. Januar 2011)

Ich werde heute auch am waserberg sein, vllt. sieht man sich ja!


----------



## bikesandmore (30. Januar 2011)

Mal 'n kurzes Video von gestern. Gibt noch ne Menge zu tun!


----------



## norinofu (30. Januar 2011)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> gut, ich pack mal meine Sachen  damits losgehen kann ... =]


Moin Klaus, hab´s zu spät gesehen. Aufwachen fällt mir sonntags nicht so leicht.

Lass krachen. 
Ich schau mal für nächste WE mal wieder...
Ralf


----------



## lukidtm (30. Januar 2011)

Och Jose :/ werd schnell fit wir brauchen dich nächsten samstg mit den nicen Ideen fürs bauen!! 

also nächsten samstag dann Treffen am wasebegr bei der brücke? 

Kommt ihr wieder so früh? 

luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (30. Januar 2011)

danke,
ja ich OK bei der brücke uhr zeit 
muß ich noch mit Patrik reden aber ich wurde sagen ja wieder fruh 
gruß


----------



## ginkgo (30. Januar 2011)

Ich komme auch, aber erst später, ist ja Samstag und Freitag ist hier was los^^

Ich war da eben schon fahren ist echt gut, wir sollten aber auf plus gerade hoffen...

Und auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## lukidtm (30. Januar 2011)

okai  Freu mich schon auf den 5.2. dann

jacob stehen die sachen von gestern noch? 

luki


----------



## ginkgo (30. Januar 2011)

Ich mich auch und ja die Sachen von gestern sind steinhart.


----------



## schläferchriz (30. Januar 2011)

habe gerade gelesen, dass es in hamburg nen pumptrack gibt. wieso erfährt man sowas denn nie? da würde ich gern mal hin. gern auch per pm bescheid geben wenn mir jemand verraten will wo dieser ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginkgo (30. Januar 2011)

Das würde ich auch gerne Wissen!


----------



## schläferchriz (30. Januar 2011)

steht in der mountainbike rider nen artikel drin....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Januar 2011)

auf die gefahr hin das shadow meckert , aber ich muß mal fragen , wer hatte mal ein norco in british racing green ? ich weiß das nicht mehr , kann der mal bittte ein pic posten von dem bike ? bin mir nicht sicher wie das grün aussieht , wollte meinen neuen damit pulvern aber bin unentschlossen


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2011)

Bikesandmore!


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2011)

Lord Shadow, wie siehts aus mit Sonntag?
Wann willst du los zu Nicolo?


----------



## ginkgo (31. Januar 2011)

Wer kommt denn nächsten Samstag alles zum Waseberg?

Wir bestimmt gut!


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2011)

@Blom: Wahrscheinlich würde ich dich so um 10:00-10:15 abholen und dann losfahren. 

@Nicolo: Ab wann bist du am Berg?


----------



## bikesandmore (1. Februar 2011)

Das norco war meins  war aber n tick dunkler und nicht ganz so gelbstichig wie das richtige brg.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Februar 2011)

dann hoffen wir mal das es bis Sonntag nicht noch 10 cm schneit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @Blom: Wahrscheinlich würde ich dich so um 10:00-10:15 abholen und dann losfahren.


Gut, stell ich mich drauf ein
Hoffentlich kommt das 36er Kettenblatt bis dahin noch




Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> dann hoffen wir mal das es bis Sonntag nicht noch 10 cm schneit


Aus! Das schneit net 10cm und wenn, dann fahren wir trotzdem!


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute! Zum kleinen Vorgeschmack für kommenden Sonntag, ich werde möglichst früh, denke 11:30, vor Ort sein.


Die Fotos sind vom letzten Sonntag.


----------



## lukidtm (2. Februar 2011)

huuui sieht sehr nice aus!!

Samstag wird das wetter hoffentlich gut sodas man hier bauen kann :/ 

also wer samstag kommen will treffpunkt sit eig immer die Brücke über den waseberg  

luki


----------



## ginkgo (2. Februar 2011)

Wo ist das Trail denn?
Vielleicht könnten wir aus Blankenese da ja auchmal vorbei gucken...


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Februar 2011)

ginkgo schrieb:


> Wo ist das Trail denn?
> Vielleicht könnten wir aus Blankenese da ja auchmal vorbei gucken...



wenn jemand mit der u bahn kommt, dann kann er dich von der u-bahnstation "steinfurther allee" der linie u2 abholen und den 15minütigen weg zeigen.


----------



## ginkgo (2. Februar 2011)

OK, also Sonntag kann ich wohl nicht, aber wo ist das denn?
Nicht U-Bahn Station oder so, sondern am besten einen google Maps link...
Oder darfst du nicht sagen wo das ist?
Wenn nicht dann sag das oder schreib eine PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (2. Februar 2011)

Spot leider seit längerem zerstört.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. Februar 2011)

Hai Leute!

als Einstieg mal meine gute und meine schlechte Nachricht:
die Schlechte ist, ich muss am Samstag für einen kranken Kollegen einspringen  -
die Gute, der, der mit mir eingeteilt ist, ist dann vllt immernoch krank und fällt aus, so dass meine Schicht ausfällt und ich folglich frei habe, kann aber leider im Vorhinein nicht definitiv damit rechnen 

somit steht Samstag doch nicht klar bei mir  - spontan wird das dennoch hinhauen, weil ich ja jetzt weiß wo's is und nachkommen kann 

hoff'n wir, dass es Sa und So nicht zu kalt wird - zum Bauen bzw Biken 

@ Ginko: ich habe 2 oder 3 Biker mal da längsfahren sehen, aber entweder wurde Irmgard und ich nicht gesehen oder du warst das nicht ^^

@ Ralf: japs, wir (Irmgard und ich) haben's krachen lassen - ist richtig geil da unten in Blankenese =] das kommende WE ist entweder da (Samst) oder bei Daddel in Reinbek Biken, da bin ich nicht Volkspark. Dann kommt zwar meine Süße, aber die wollt das auch mal sehen was mein Hobby so is und die werde ich wohl in Volkspark bringen, vllt willst dann ja mit ?!


@schäferchriz: ich würd auch gern wissen, wo der Pumptrack ist, um da zu üben ... auch wenn mein Big Bike da warscheinlich extra viele Kalorien verbrennen wird 


@bikesandmore: das video zeigt, ihr seid da haaaaammerheftig am Bauen mit super equipment, das is der Brüller!  bin ja mal gespannt, und sieht so aus, als wenn ihr da was für alle Könnerstufen der verschiedenen Stiele baut, ist das richtig?


@ daddel: sieht geil aus- ich wäre dann auch da bei der Bahnstation  solln wir was besonders mitbringen, was man halt so hat? Harke, Hammer / ...
...  auf jeden mein Bike samt Protektoren 



so, ich hab nun alles gesagt was heut sein muss ...
 bis denn


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Februar 2011)

@Blom: Ich hole dich zwischen 10:00 und 10:30 ab!


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2011)

@ bikesandmore & hamburger hill:

justus, du kommst nooooch?^^ büüüütte! wenn ja, nimm mal bitte hamburger hill von der U bahnstation mit.

@ shadow:

du holst Phillipp (richtig geschrieben? Tut mir leid, wenn nicht!) für Sonntag um die angegebene Zeit ab, oder war das für was anderes gedacht?


@ all: wer kommen möchte, schreibt das am besten einmal kurz hinein, dann weiß ich in etwa bescheid. 

@ all: ich hoffe mein Bike ist bis dahin fertig. Bis heute war mein Rahmen noch beim Lackierer, weil ich den Rahmen storniert habe, weil die übelst die ******* gemacht haben, für einen Preis von 238 Euro! Nasen, Pickel und tiefe Kerben, waren von klein bis groß überall zu sehen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2011)

Jau. Ich hole Philipp um due Zeit und wir kommen dann zu dir.


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2011)

*freu*


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2011)

Bist du gerade aufm Handy erreichbar?


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2011)

nein, gerade nicht. hab gerade religionsunterricht^^ und bis 16 uhr schule. zudem hab ich eine neue nummer, kann ich dir gleich per pm schicken, die nummer. dann hab ich 20min pause ab 9:40, also in 10min. kannst mich dann anrufen, wenn du möchtest.


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2011)

Super


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2011)

daddel warum hast das nicht bei khujand machen lassen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2011)

weil er das nicht mehr macht.


----------



## Mr.Nox (3. Februar 2011)

Ich bin am Sonntag auch bei Daddel. Evtl. muss ich aber nochmal ins KRankenhaus am Sonntag und jemanden abholen. Kann also sein, dass ich früher gehen muss, oder l eider gar nicht komme. Das stellt sich leider auch erst spontan heraus. Ich sag auf jedenfall nochmal bescheid


----------



## Kind der Küste (3. Februar 2011)

Moin.
Ich muss gucken ob es bei mir klappt!
Lust zu kommen habe ich auf jeden Fall.
Würde dann mit dem Auto fahren.

Wo und wann ist denn jetzt der Treffpunkt am So.?


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2011)

@kind der küste.. also ich gebe nur den standort frei, wenn du zusagst, dann schicke ich dir eine pm mit den koordinaten. hat den einfachen grund, dass ich gerne persönlich wissen würde, wer dort fährt und einfach auch kennen lernen möchte. das geht vielen, glaube ich, so.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Februar 2011)

nicht das es nachher so aussieht wie meins!
Kommt bei dir Nasslack oder Pulver rauf?


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @Blom: Ich hole dich zwischen 10:00 und 10:30 ab!


Ok, weiß ich bescheid
Sag mal DU wolltest doch gegen 16Uhr oder so wieder richtung heimat, könntest du mich dann am schützenplatz in buchholz rasulassen? Ich wollte mich da mit C. wegen BFe testen treffen
Ich wollte ihm heute Bescheid sagen, rufe ihn dann kurz vorher an, wann er da sein soll.
wenn das ok für dich ist. würde dann auch mitm rad nach hause fahren.

@daddel: ich freu mich sowas von wie son kleines kind sag mal kann ich den sprung vom foto auf einfach leicht droppen? will mit meinem kleinen schätzelein net so weit springen


----------



## Kind der Küste (3. Februar 2011)

@Daddel: Klingt gut. Können dann ja am Sa. Abend nochmal schnacken!


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Februar 2011)

@ Bloemfontain: Ja der Sprung ist mega easy! Der Absprung wird nach dem Wochenende um 50cm gekürzt, weil wir sonst wie weit immer springen^^

@ mr.freeride

drauf ist ein Nasslack (silber metallic mittlere defusität + blau ral 5010) , weil sie, wie man aber nicht auf dem foto erkennen kann, schlecht lackier haben, sollen sie das nochmal machen!


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2011)

Ok, dann ist ja alles klar
Rahmen sieht schick aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2011)

Rauschmeißen in Buchholz geht klar!

@Daddel: Sie zu, dass du dein Radl fertig kriegst!


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2011)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> weil er das nicht mehr macht.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Februar 2011)

daddel wie heißt das blau ? oder hat das keinen namen ? schade das meiner grün wird , das blau flasht mich


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Februar 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Rauschmeißen in Buchholz geht klar!
> 
> @Daddel: Sie zu, dass du dein Radl fertig kriegst!


Ok, danke.

Daddel sollte sich wirklich beeilen.

Da das Wetter ja im Moment mehr als bescheiden ist habe ich mir heute mal vorsichtshalber meine Sicherheitsschuhe vom Praktikum mitgenommen, muss ich meine 5.10 net so einsauen.
Ich freue mich schon richtig auf ne schlammschlacht(kein joke)


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Februar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



sag bitte nicht, dass du nach großer bitte das doch noch gemacht hättest? 

@ all: mein rahmen ist heute wieder da, nach großer aufregung und bau das alles dann gleich auf.

lasst uns bitte nicht von dem schlamm-regnerischen wetter einschüchtern, ich kann für alle, die nicht mit dem auto kommen, tüten zum trocken lagern der 2. kleidung bereit stellen, wo die gesamten taschen reinpassen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Februar 2011)

na sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus als als vorher.

Dann haben wir am Sonntag ja ein kleines Sunday Treffen. Diesmal komme ich auch mit dem großen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Februar 2011)

Super, dass du kommst Nico, dann krieg ich auf jeden Fall was gescheites vor die Linse (die ich wohl gut einpacken muss).


----------



## HamburgerBerg (4. Februar 2011)

Abend =]

@ Jo, Irmgard, Luki:  Also leider muss ich morgen arbeiten,  dann wird es auf jeden Fall eng . Mal sehen wie müde ich bin und ob ich überhaupt pünktlich Feierabend bekomm,  sonst wird das nix mehr ...  - ich denk, ich kann da ja eh leicht und öfter hin, dann holen wir das im schlimmsten Fall nach! 

@Daddel: yo, wenn wir per Guide von der UBahn fahrend zum Spott geführt werde, dann is gut 
Ich freu mich ja schon soo 
Die Idee von dir mit Tüten ist super - einfach so müllsäcke, wa ?! genial ! (Günstig, wiederverwertbar als tatsächliche Müllsäcke) und so bleibt alles trocken und sauber. Das ist Gastfreundschaft, die find ich wirklich toll 
Da lassen wir dann da drin Taschen mit anderem Krims-Krams und Klimbim?? 
Wolln wir uns absprechen, wer noch ne Luftpumpe und Erstatz-Schlauch und vllt noch n -Mantel mitbringt? Z.B. ... 

Ich kann gern mein Mini-Stick mitbringen zum Reifendruck messen bei SV ( ja, die Deemax halt   ) ... und als Profi dann noch was zur Ersten Hilfe gehört - aber bitte lasst mir meinen freien Sonntag und niemanden von euch verarzten müssen - ich habe ja nicht all mein gerödel dabei, nu einen minimal aufgepeppelten Erste-Hilfe-Kasten aus meinem Auto 
Daddel, schicke mir gern per PM auch nochma deine neue NR, damit ich die in meinem Handy aktualisiere 
Dein Rahmen sieht so erstmal echt edel aus! Schön, wenn die Strecke easy ist - auf fremden Terrain bin ich am Anfang erstma seeehr vorsichtig        =) Berufskrankheit ?! (=

Ein bisschen Schlammschlacht geht ganz gut, aber wenn das nur am Pissen und derbst windig ist wie heut, dann is das doch nich ganz so geil ... beim Droppen so ne kräftige Böje kann schon mieß sein - dann   dass gutes Wetter wird 


so, ich meld mich morgen Abend nochma kurz, aber ich bin dabei 
euer Hamburger Hill


----------



## lukidtm (4. Februar 2011)

moin

Klaus jose und patrick kommen auchnet und ma sehen wie das wetter wird sonst sag einfach bescheid wann du ca hier bist 

luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (4. Februar 2011)

Luki, 
ich seh ma wie das Wetter morgen is und komm ggf mit dem AM-MTB zur Arbeit und dann mit dem zum Spot, ich meld mich per sms dann bei dir   (diese dann aber ausm Netz! ich hab ja zu wenig Knt und du schickts wenn dann bitte Anworten an die Nr, die ich dir gegeben hab) - will ja auch nich zu müd wie heute sein am Sonntag und muss morgen um 5 Uhr ausm Haus zur Arbeit *gääähn*

gute Nacht und bis denn


----------



## lukidtm (4. Februar 2011)

okai gute nacht bis morgen oder so schlaf gut 

ja kann sein das ich morgen in der city bin ma bei oakley vorbei gucken und so hab ja nächsten mitwoch bruzel tach  

luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Februar 2011)

Wenn es morgen früh genau so pisst und weht wie gestern dann komme ich wahrscheinich auch net, meine Mutter meckert schon rum von wegen krank werden und letzte woche praktikum, naja -.-
Also ich persönlich habe mit dem Wetter kein Problem(nur der wind darf gerne verschwinden), haben heute schon knapp über 2std in dem scheiß regen und wind zeitungen ausgetragen

edit: ich nehme meine knipse auch mit


----------



## HamburgerBerg (5. Februar 2011)

hi Leute!

wenn vor allem der miese Wind morgen noch so am Start ist wie gestern und heute, dann ist das echt nicht geil! 
Für denn Fall möchte ich das verschieben, so leid mir das auch tut für Daddels Bemühungen, das Ganze zu arrangieren! 
Bei so nem Wetter nehm ich dann nicht teil.
ich melde mich am Besten morgen und werde mir um 0900 Uhr den Wecker stellen, dass ich dann nochma kuck!
ich muss jetzt  damit das Wetter gut wird 

ich hoffe, bis morgen !  (schlammig ist mir egal, nur so derber böiger Wind oder Dauerregen ist für so lange Anfahrt und so doof)

 bis morgen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Februar 2011)

so ich komme morgen wohl erst gegen 12-13 Uhr.


----------



## Kind der Küste (5. Februar 2011)

Moin!
Ich möchte mich auch für morgen entschuldigen.
Sehe das wie Hamburger. Matsch ist nicht schlimm, aber dieser ständige Regen von der Seite nervt echt!

Gehen die Trails nicht auch kaputt, wenn der Boden dermaßen aufgeweicht ist?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nachholen könnten?!

grüße


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Februar 2011)

also ich komme morgen, komme was wolle sooo gegen 12 uhr am berg bike steht. falls mich jemand erreichen möchte:  null.eins.sieben.sieben.fünf.drei.neun.sechs.sieben.acht.fünf das ist meine handy nummer. kann sein, dass ich das handy nicht sofort höre, also einfach mehrmals probieren! mein amtlicher name lautet nicolo, und damit werd ich mich dann auch melden 

bitte rechtzeitig ansagen, wenn jemand abgeholt werden muss. bisher scheint es nicht so, außer hamburger berg kommt noch 


grüße,

daddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Februar 2011)

Ich komme(bzw. darf) evtl. auch net, ich sage aber morgen früh nochmal Bescheid.
Mindestens bei malte sage ich dann ab


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2011)

gute morgen, liebe sorgen  bin ab jetzt per handy und bis 11 uhr per internet erreichbar!


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. Februar 2011)

ich fahr heute auf jedenfall hin undschau mir das an. wenigstens ein par mal fahren. damit die lust iweder befriedigt wird


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. Februar 2011)

Moin Moin!
also der Regen und wind is ja schon ma besser geworden ... 

Daddel, danke für deine aktuelle Nummer! 
wie doll is es mit wind und regen bei dir? mal sykpen oder so?
wie lang planst du?
ich hol mir mal mein Frühstück her


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2011)

also bei mir regnet es schon ein stückchen. aber besser als gestern, wie du schon sagtest. also ich plane um 11:30 am berg zu sein, ohne jemanden. und wenn ich jemanden abholen muss, dann 12:00 uhr. das heißt ich wäre um 11:45 an der u bahnstation steinfurther allee, sofern du das noch schaffst. und eben so lange, wie jeder von uns gänzlich durchweicht ist

Malte hat auch gerade per Telefon zugesagt  Wird ne fette Schlammschlacht


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Februar 2011)

Ich darf net, leider:kotz:


Sag mal Nicolo, kommste das über-/nächste WOchenende wieder an Berg?
Evtl. können wir dann ja


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2011)

ja, ich werd bestimmt demächst wieder zum berg kommen. müssen das nur ein wenig koordinieren. meine freundin zickt da gerne mal ein wenig rumm. wenns aber mal nicht regnet und es 15° grad sind, nehm ich sie einfach mit^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Februar 2011)

ok, gut.
dann sprechen wir bei zeiten


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2011)

@ hamburger berg, du kommst jetzt auch, oder??? ich muss dich dann auch abholen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. Februar 2011)

*überleg* scheiß Wetter  ... 

ich bin zum Entschluss gekommen, dass ich's bleiben lass   - ich hab keine passende Kleidung und weiß net, wie ich sonst genug Wechselzeug mit Schutzausrüstung mitnehmen soll ?!

ich bin dafür, dass das nachgeholt wird, wenn es besser wird.
Meine Maus mag das auch net dauernd haben(dass ich weg bin Biken), sonst nehm ich die dann auch mit und dann Können die Mädels vllt da irgendwo "campen"  ?! Volkspark ist das ja auf jeden gut möglich ... oder am Müllberg (mein alter Hometrail) 

ich hoff dass wir das anständig nachholen,  
so wie auch auf den anderen Trails 

bis denn


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2011)

oki, bis dahin!


----------



## Kind der Küste (6. Februar 2011)

@ Hamburger: Müllberg find ich gut .
Ist ja gleich ums Eck!


----------



## irmgard (6. Februar 2011)

ohh man so ein scheiß. wär heut auch gern gefahren. aber mein fuss macht immernoch probleme. und die nächsten wochenenden bin ich schon komplett ausgebucht.

@klaus  lass uns im märz unbedingt mal wieder ne runde. und dann aber ohne schmerzen


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. Februar 2011)

hier mal ein video vom heutigen Tag. Ein anderes muss ich noch zuschneiden.
Fahrer ist Daddelmann
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xob8eT3kmZk"]YouTube        - Nicolo lÃ¤ssts krachen[/nomedia]


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2011)

mehr sehen wollen^^ du hast auch den beschissensten run ausgesucht, wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (6. Februar 2011)

leider war die cam ein wenig niedrig eingestellt. die anderen folgen noch. muss nochmal gucken. hab jetzt keine lust mehr


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe ihr hattet Spaß.

Schönes Video
Der Trail macht mich total heiß, ich will den auch fahren
Wetter war ja in Ordnung, wäre auch gerne da gewesen.


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Februar 2011)

es war dermaßen matschig, dass wir kaum flüssig durchkamen. nur mit durchgänigen hardpadden^^ aber es war mega geil


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Februar 2011)

mir war es doch zu nass von Oben. Das nächste Mal aber


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. Februar 2011)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> es war dermaßen matschig, dass wir kaum flüssig durchkamen. nur mit durchgänigen hardpadden^^ aber es war mega geil



und wie geil das war. wenn der riesen schlammbrocken an den rücken klatschte... ein herrliches gefühl. beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei, egal wie das wetter ist


----------



## Blackdog1981 (7. Februar 2011)

schönes video  das next mal muß ich mit kommen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (7. Februar 2011)

Hai 

 Sieht super aus, will ich auch 
na das Wetter im Video sieht noch ganz in Ordnung aus, aber was so rutschig-schlammig angeht wirds wohl wirklich doof gewesen sein für Saisonstart 

@Irmg.: gute Genesung weiterhin 

@Kind: jau, das wär auch für mich nicht sooo weit (im Vergleich zu Volkspark, Blankenese oder alles südlich der Elbe)

bis denn,
muss los zur Arbeit


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Februar 2011)

ja ne, vielleicht war es gerade deswegen geil für einen Saisonstart :-D Das wetter in dem momment war gerade mal kein dauerregen, sondern nur sprühregen^^ es hatte den gesamten tag durchgeregnet, bis auf wenige momente á 10min^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Februar 2011)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ja ne, *vielleicht war es gerade deswegen geil für einen Saisonstart* :-D Das wetter in dem momment war gerade mal kein dauerregen, sondern nur sprühregen^^ es hatte den gesamten tag durchgeregnet, bis auf wenige momente á 10min^^


das sit sehr wahrscheinlich

Ich würde sagen es gibt 2 verschiede perfekte Arten von Wetter für's Biken:
-1.: Totales Sauwetter, man saut sich so richtig ein, wie so'ne Wildsau
-2.: Die Sonne scheint, eine frische Brise, angenehme ~20°C
Bei beiden Arten macht es so richtig Bock zu biken

Wie siehts mit nächstem Wochenende aus?
Bei Nicolo, oder HaBe's? Woche fängt ja schonmal gut an vom Wetter her


----------



## lukidtm (7. Februar 2011)

so 

hab grad was beschlossen

da ich mittwoch geburstag habe hab ich grad beschlossen alle die lust haben samstag hier nach Blankenese zu den WIP trails einzuladen 

hatte eigentlich vor mit Patrick udn Jose bei Jose zu fahren aber falls jemand lust hat herzukommen würd eich das sein lassen samstag. 

luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Februar 2011)

WIP Trails?


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Februar 2011)

niko, kannst du mir bitte nochmal die vorlagen zusenden? büüüütte


----------



## lukidtm (7. Februar 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> WIP Trails?




mit WIP ist Work in Progress gemeint

also soll heißen das wir erst dabei sind hier paar strecken aufzubauen  

luki


----------



## Ilikebiking (8. Februar 2011)

Moin!
ich habe mir über den winter ein bike zusammen geschraubt und würde damit gerne auch in hamburg die "berge" rocken. ich komme allerdings aus dem westen hamburgs und würde gerne wissen, ob es ähnliche trails gibt oder wie ich zu eurer anlage überhaupt finde.
da ich auch noch nicht so viele erfahrungen gemacht habe außer 2x in hahnenklee und 1x in bad wildbad wäre meine nächste frage wie schwer der trail ist.. 
wie viele leute sind denn dort bei schönem wetter am start?
vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## lukidtm (8. Februar 2011)

also die oder der trail den wir hier am aufbane sind ist noch total easy naja bis jetzt ist auch noch kein wirklicher trails es sind halt mehrer strecke zu einem zielpunkt wo landschaftsbedingt schon paar stellen zum springen drinn sind. Wir haben bis jetzt erst 2 für euch wohl sehr kleinen Sprünge gebaut aber wir sind hie ruahc noch alles Hardtail fahrer.

luki


----------



## Ilikebiking (8. Februar 2011)

ok denke das langt auch so erstmal. gibt ja nicht soo viele strecken die abwärts gehen 
wie kommt man da jetzt hin, könnt ihr mir das beschreiben?
kim


----------



## lukidtm (8. Februar 2011)

beschreibung wie du da hin kommst haste peer pn 

ALso jemand samstag dabei da fahre? ist halt nicht wirklich was für euch richtigen DH fahrer da da eig noch keine sprünge usw stehen. :/ 

luki


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Februar 2011)

ich komme sicherlich gerne mal vorbei. aber nicht diesen samstag, weil ich meine freundin bisschen wegen dem abi aufbauen muss usw. wird dann nur ne runde bei mir was.


----------



## lukidtm (8. Februar 2011)

ok

wäre sicher eh langweilgi für dich momentan so wie du im Video fährst 

Denn wünsch ich dir viel spaß beim aufbauen fürs abi udn ihr wünsche ich viel glück beim abi 

luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginkgo (8. Februar 2011)

Ich war ja auch schon da und bin auch mit Erbauer und glaube nicht das sie für euch langweilig ist, es sind halt kleinere Sprünge und nicht solche großen.
Ihr könnt ja einfach schneller fahren 
Samstag kann ich leider nicht...


----------



## Kind der Küste (8. Februar 2011)

Ggf. würde ich am Sa. auch kommen.
Ich mache es vom Wetter abhängig und das sieht zzt. nicht gut aus.
Fr. Abend weiss man mehr.


----------



## lukidtm (8. Februar 2011)

ja ma sehen entweder bin ich samstag hier oder bei Jose in Poppenbüttel 

jenachdem wie viele kommen udn wie das wetter wird und wie ich anch Poppenbüttel komme


----------



## Kind der Küste (8. Februar 2011)

Poppenbüttel wäre cool. Müllberg nehme ich an?
Da wäre ich ganz bestimmt dabei. Ist von mir nicht weit.

Achso und Luki: Mach dein Hardateil nicht immer so schlecht .
Ich bin Jahrelang Hardtail gefahren und bei uns im Norden haben die Dinger ne Menge Vorteile. Außerdem kann man mit denen auch größere Sprünge nehmen!


----------



## lukidtm (8. Februar 2011)

ja das mir dne sprüungen werd ich samstag versuchen dann sieht man sich ja bei Jose


----------



## Blackdog1981 (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute, wie Ihr schon gehört habt werden wir am Samstag bei mir fahren. Wenn jemand mit der S-Bahn fährt der soll um halb eins S-Bahnhof Poppenbüttel sein dort hole ich euch dann ab. Wer denn weg dorthin kennt kann direkt dorthin kommen.
Gruß Jose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (9. Februar 2011)

okai ich werd versuchen um die zeit dar zu sein


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Februar 2011)

NICHT ICH, SONDERN DER USER TRAILSURFER 95


----------



## Blackdog1981 (9. Februar 2011)

[email protected]
schönes video


----------



## lukidtm (9. Februar 2011)

so an die die samstag bei jose sind:
Ihr scheint glück zu haben es sit noch gut kuchen von meinem b-day heut über die reste bring ich dann Samstag mit 

luki


----------



## ginkgo (9. Februar 2011)

Luki, morgen Kuchen essen?^^  Und fahren?
Und sehr schönes Video, da müssen wir auch mal fahren.


----------



## lukidtm (9. Februar 2011)

hmm morgen joa ma sehen en freundin wollte kommen udn will noch nach der schule ins eez


----------



## Mr.Nox (9. Februar 2011)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> NICHT ICH, SONDERN DER USER TRAILSURFER 95



war das kurz vorm winter?


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Februar 2011)

ja


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Februar 2011)

wer nicht nach blankenese kommen kann oder möchte am samstag, kann ab 11:30 zu mir an die trails kommen. jemand interesse?


----------



## lukidtm (10. Februar 2011)

in blankenese ist samstag von meiner seite aus nichts ich bin bei Jose in Poppenbüttel  


wuhjaa hammer habby Linkin park karten grad gekauft XD 

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Februar 2011)

@daddel:
ich hätte interesse, müsste das nur mit malte absprechen ob er auch kann/will
ich müsste dann allerdings zusehen, dass ich die zeitungen am freitag abend loswerde.

@luki: warste schonmal bei LP aufm konzert?


----------



## lukidtm (10. Februar 2011)

@ Blome jap war ich im Oktober letzten jahres


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Februar 2011)

wtf? ich auch
Fands aber recht fad, Berlin 2008 war viel, viel geiler Das neuste Album und dieLife Performance sind nicht mehr so dolle wie früher.
Aber wenn du es gut findest wünsche ich dir viel Spaß


----------



## lukidtm (10. Februar 2011)

ich kenn konzerte vorher halt nur als Video und ich fands schon sehr geil das neue album ist halt was anderes als früher aber es hat was  Und jetzt isses ja auch Projekt Revolution tour  

Dankee werd ich sicher haben  

luki


----------



## alex12 (10. Februar 2011)

Kurz mal offtopic:
Volkspark gibts gibts bald nen 2 meterdrop^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Februar 2011)

Das hört sich doch sehr schön an
Ist übrigens On-Topic


----------



## alex12 (10. Februar 2011)

bin samstag ab 11 immer da und bau mit ist n kompletter trail muss halt ide landung fertig gemacht werden und noch ein kicker dann ist der trail fertig vllt deises WE noch


----------



## Mr.Nox (10. Februar 2011)

@Daddel:
Ich komm vielleicht auch vorbei. muss mir nur noch überlegen wie ich da hinkomm. diesmal hab ich das auto nicht. wenn jemand also auch hinkommen möchte, könnte man sich an der steinfurter allee treffen!!!


----------



## Kind der Küste (11. Februar 2011)

Jungs, wann seid ihr auf dem Müllberg in Poppenbüttel?
Für mich wäre es günstiger, wenn ich dort zu euch stoßen könnte.
Treffen oben bei den Steinen?
Wenn ja, wann?

..ansonsten kann ich natürlich auch zum Bahnhof kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2011)

Also ich komme nicht zu dir Daddel, passt mit Shadow net, wir kommen ein anderes WE 
ICh habe dafür jetzt einen anderen Termin*freu* 

Leider war heute mein letzter Tag Praktikum-.-


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Februar 2011)

okay, weiß ich bescheid


----------



## Blackdog1981 (11. Februar 2011)

Also ab 12,30-13,00uhr  sind wir bei denn Müllberg in Poppenbüttel.
ja treffen ist bei den Steinen.


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Februar 2011)

wenn das wetter nächste woche gut ist, hätte ich vllt. auch lust, je nachdem, ob ihr dann auch da seit? was ist besser, samstag oder sonntag?


----------



## Blackdog1981 (11. Februar 2011)

[email protected]
meinst du Müllberg in Poppenbüttel??
also wenn wetter gut ist bin ich auf jeden fall da.


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Februar 2011)

ja, den meinte ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (11. Februar 2011)

bin auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## ginkgo (11. Februar 2011)

Sonntag fahren Jose, ein Freund von mir und ich wohl auch in Poppenbüttel wer will kann denke ich einfach dazu kommen oder hast du (Jose) damit ein Problem?


----------



## Blackdog1981 (11. Februar 2011)

nä alle sind willkommen 
Bin Morgen und Sonntag da


----------



## Daddelmann (11. Februar 2011)

also ich meinte grad die woche drauf


----------



## petersenvtr (11. Februar 2011)

Moin, 
könnte ich morgen event auch dazu stoßen?

Gruß


----------



## lukidtm (11. Februar 2011)

sicher kannste das denk ich ma!!

Gibt euch Lecker Lukis geburstags kuchen von Mittwoch haha


----------



## Blackdog1981 (11. Februar 2011)

[email protected]
ja kannst gerne kommen.

und wer lust hat kann next WE auch kommen, so wie Daddel und ich


----------



## petersenvtr (11. Februar 2011)

Wo sind denn die Steine die ihr als Treffpunkt meint?


----------



## lukidtm (11. Februar 2011)

muss ma sehen wegen nächstes we würde gern hier mal weiter bauen


----------



## Blackdog1981 (11. Februar 2011)

also die sind ganz oben richtung see


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petersenvtr (11. Februar 2011)

Jo cool,bin gespannt


----------



## Kind der Küste (11. Februar 2011)

Die Steine kann man nicht verfehlen!
Dann bis morgen!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Februar 2011)

wie schön das es wieder ein laberthread geworden ist und ICH nicht schuld bin


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Februar 2011)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> wie schön das es wieder ein laberthread geworden ist und ICH nicht schuld bin


Tja, anscheinend wird sich dsa wohl nicht mehr ändern
Aber du bist wirklich nicht schuld, das stimmt.
Ich habe gerade ne Idee, wie wir das vllt. doch nochmal ein bissl ändern können. Die Idee muss allerdings erstmal überdacht werden


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Februar 2011)

Servus 

Ich hab meine Süße bis nächstes WE einschließlich hier noch bei mir, von daher bin ich übernächstes WE dabei 
also wer mag dann in Poppenbüddel mit dabei sein? von mir aus gern treffn an der sbahn  

sacht ma, wer wär dabei?

sonst seeehr gern auch blankenese, wip-tails ;D -trails  oder bei dir daddel?

hab kommende Woche echt mies 10 Stdschichten  und binn dan nich so oft on oder so .. gern pär pm damit ich die übärsichz behalt 

tschüüüß, bis denn die Tage


----------



## lukidtm (13. Februar 2011)

wenn ich zeit hab wäre ich hier locker dabei in Poppenbüttel muss ich mal sehen da ich keine lust hab allein ne stunde bahn zu fahren aber zurnot geht auch das 

Luki


----------



## ginkgo (13. Februar 2011)

In Blankenese wäre ich wohl auch dabei, Poppenbüttel mal gucken...


----------



## Kind der Küste (14. Februar 2011)

Ich mach das wieder vom Wetter und dem Fortschritt meiner Bachelorthesis abhängig.
Lust habe ich aber auf jeden Fall!


----------



## ginkgo (14. Februar 2011)

Gestern waren ein Freund und ich am waseberg fahren...
Und wir haben gefilmt:


Leider konnten wir nicht sehr schnell fahren weil es doch sehr Rutschig war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petersenvtr (14. Februar 2011)

Moin, 
Sonntags wäre ich auch mit dabei 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Februar 2011)

braucht wer noch nen abbeizer ? hab nen liter gekauft


----------



## bikesandmore (15. Februar 2011)

hab selbst noch 5l brilux meldepflichtiges zeug stehn


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Februar 2011)

jetzt hast du es ja gemeldet


----------



## lukidtm (15. Februar 2011)

kann nicht jemand den schnee wegmachen  das doch kaka dachte grade das wetter wird wieder so das man fahren kann gut aber nöö


----------



## bikesandmore (15. Februar 2011)

ginge mit der beize bestimmt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Februar 2011)

bikesandmore , wenn meins nicht klappt melde ich mich lol


----------



## ginkgo (16. Februar 2011)

Wer hat denn Lust am Samstag am Waseberg weiter zu bauen und natürlich auch zu fahren?
Wegen der Anfahrt, meldet euch bei mir oder Lukas.
Ich fahre von Wedel an wenn jemand aus der Richtung kommt.
Ich hätte auch Sonntag Zeit um woanders zu fahren...
Bei uns ist das Wetter schonwieder ganz OK und es taut 

Am Wochenende habeich dann auch meinen neuen Helm 
Bell Drop 2010 in White Green *freu*


----------



## bikesandmore (16. Februar 2011)

guter helm, hab ich auch  aber in schwarz


----------



## ginkgo (16. Februar 2011)

Cool, der müsste morgen kommen


----------



## Limiter (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo,  

Müllberg in Poppenbüttel, der liegt ganz in der Nähe meiner Haustrainingsstrecke, Alsterwanderweg, Kupfer Teich usw.. Bei einem der nächsten Treffen bin ich sicher mal dabei. 

Für Streckentipps in Blankenese wäre ich auch dankbar, haben dort eher eine Standardstrecke die mal ein Update benötigt.


http://maps.google.com/?t=p&q=http:...53.558928,9.869749&spn=0.013154,0.038581&z=15

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## ginkgo (17. Februar 2011)

Heute direkt nach der Schule war mein Helm gerade schon da und ich finde ihn wirklich gut!
Mit 990g ist er angenehm leicht und er fährt sich gut, allerdings habe ich auch keine Vergleiche. 
Am Anfang dachte cih er wäre zu klein aber die Polster waren einfach noch sehr dick, nach 2min Tragen sind diese Bequem und ein bisschen kleiner.

Hier noch 2 Bilder:








Bilder sind mit dem iPhone gemacht also nicht besonders gut, die Farben passen aber


----------



## bikesandmore (17. Februar 2011)

Junge junge. Nu weis ich warum meine beize meldepflichtig ist   nach 10min kann man schon den ersten lack abkratzen  der name passt auch "brilux rasant 320"...


----------



## lukidtm (17. Februar 2011)

hehe

was willste denn neu lacken?


----------



## bikesandmore (17. Februar 2011)

mein fixie  aber eig. war der rahmen nur das versuchskaninchen. ich wollte damit nicht gleich ans cannondale gehn


----------



## lukidtm (17. Februar 2011)

hehe okai verständlich mitm versuch ^^

welche farbe solls denn bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (17. Februar 2011)

welches jetzt?


----------



## lukidtm (17. Februar 2011)

ömm gute frage ^^

beide


----------



## bikesandmore (17. Februar 2011)

das fixie wird mausgrau und dunkelrot an den löt-fittings, und das c'dale bleibt raw und bekommt lila eloxierte hebel und ausfallenden


----------



## lukidtm (17. Februar 2011)

aha klingt sehr hübsch


----------



## bikesandmore (17. Februar 2011)

ich lad gleich mal n bild vom aktuellen projekt hoch


----------



## lukidtm (17. Februar 2011)

okai bin gespannt


----------



## bikesandmore (17. Februar 2011)

so, hier:



Das ist das C'dale




Fixieframe Motobecane 

und hier das aktuelle:



Mountain Cycle Battery


----------



## lukidtm (17. Februar 2011)

hmm di c´´dale farbe ist nciht so mein ding aber trotzdem cooles teil und der rest ist auch nice


----------



## bikesandmore (17. Februar 2011)

deswegen wirds ja auch entlackt  ich mag das braun auch nicht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (17. Februar 2011)

ah okai gute entscheidung und es soll lila werden meinteste nää?


----------



## bikesandmore (17. Februar 2011)

ne, der rahmen an sich wird raw, nur die umlenkhebel und ausfallenden werdn lila eloxiert


----------



## lukidtm (17. Februar 2011)

asoo wasn raw für ne farbe? noch nie was von gehört :/


----------



## ginkgo (17. Februar 2011)

RAW ist blankes Aluminium 

Oder?


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Februar 2011)

also mein zeug braucht bei normallack 2min^^

raw ist blankes alu unbehandelt


----------



## bikesandmore (17. Februar 2011)

richtig. hat jemand ne ahnung wo man teile eloxieren lassen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (17. Februar 2011)

je nach größe gibs jemanden hier im forum. einen gesamten rahmen nicht. wenn dich 200 euro sonst im geschäft nicht abschrecken, dann kann ich in der bike mal nachschauen, da gabs diesbezüglich mal einen bericht, aber locker 4 jahre her...


----------



## bikesandmore (17. Februar 2011)

ich red nur von ausfallenden und umlenkhebeln  mehr will ich ja garnicht eloxiert haben.


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Februar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=100 da wird dir geholfen  lies dich ein und du wirst wissen, wer was macht


----------



## bikesandmore (17. Februar 2011)

thx


----------



## HamburgerBerg (18. Februar 2011)

hai Leutz!

nächstes, nich das kommende, WE steht für mich noch, hoff dass das Wetter mitmacht und s net so Dreckswetter is 

bis nächste Woche 

tschöö


----------



## lukidtm (18. Februar 2011)

wasn an dem we? 


kommt diesen Samstag jemand nach Blankenese??

Luki


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Februar 2011)

ich werde dieses Wochenende generell zu Hause bleiben, weil ich enorm viel für die Schule zu tun habe.


----------



## Limiter (18. Februar 2011)

Wo ist denn der Spot in Blankenese? Bin Samstag ab 11:30 mit Freunden dort unterwegs.


----------



## lukidtm (18. Februar 2011)

an der brücke übern waseberg dort in der umgebeung sind gute strecken gebaut ist da bis jetzt wie gesagt noch nicht so viel nur 2 kleine kicker wenn sie noch stehen war länger nicht mehr da 

ich bin vlt auch dann mot Jacob da


----------



## Limiter (18. Februar 2011)

Liegt genau auf unserer Strecke, sehr gut. Werde ich def. mal drauf achten. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, sind wir gegen 12:00 - 12:30 vor Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (18. Februar 2011)

okai cool

ma sehen vlt kommen Jose und Pat und so auch


----------



## ginkgo (18. Februar 2011)

Also ich hätte aufjedenfall bock!
Wer ist noch dabei?
Wir haben jetzt wohl sogar einen Rundkurs mit fast der ganzen strecke, also nur die Treppen oben fehlen...
...das lässt sich aber verkraften wenn man dafür Bergauffährt und nicht schiebt


----------



## lukidtm (19. Februar 2011)

so ich werd mit jacob und dennis so ab kurz nach 12 am waseberg sein


----------



## ginkgo (19. Februar 2011)

Wer dazukommen will darf das natürlich auch!
Handynummer gibt es per PN.


----------



## Limiter (19. Februar 2011)

Wir waren etwa 12:30 and der Brücke, leider niemanden gesehen. Die Tour ging dann weiter Richtung Wedel. 14:00 Uhr waren wir dann wieder vor Ort, aber auch da niemanden gesehen. Der Höhenweg war fahrbar, aber teils stark vereist, groß rumspielen war da leider kaum möglich.


----------



## lukidtm (19. Februar 2011)

hmm blöd müssen wir uns wohl knapp verpasst haben um 12:30 waren wir da eiegntlich irwo in der nähe :/


----------



## lukidtm (19. Februar 2011)

soo nochma paar bilder von heute













Luki


----------



## ginkgo (19. Februar 2011)

Die sind alle von mir gemacht!^^

Hier auch noch welche von mir:









An einer bearbeiteten Version wird gerade gearbeitet.


----------



## bikesandmore (19. Februar 2011)

jungs! kleine frage an euch   X.0 9Fach Redwine oder X.0 10Fach Schwarz? Ich wär ja der 10Fach geschichte nicht abgeneigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginkgo (19. Februar 2011)

Bei einer einfach Kurbel?
Dann würde ich 10 Fach nehmen um auch noch irgendwo raufzukommen.
Bei 2 Fach würde ich es auch nehmen ausser die 9-Fach Kassette hast du schon.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2011)

Bin vor einer Woche ne Sram X.9 2x10 gefahren!
Super gefühl, schöne bandbreite, schaltet sauber usw. usw.
Einfach ein geiler Antrieb!


----------



## bikesandmore (19. Februar 2011)

habs mir fast gedacht  ist zwar n ticken teurer, aber was solls. ob ich jetzt 300â¬ oder 340â¬ fÃ¼r die Schaltung ausgeb ist dann am ende auch egal. ausserdem hats ja auch momentan noch nen gewissen seltenheitswert. ich denk ich nehm dann die 10fach x.o-gruppe. 
danke fÃ¼r die reviews


----------



## lukidtm (19. Februar 2011)

hehe coole sache bin auf deine erfahrungen gespannt


----------



## bikesandmore (19. Februar 2011)

meld mich dann nächste woche diesbezüglich


----------



## lukidtm (19. Februar 2011)

okai cool

meine 3 fach kurbel mit net 9er kasette kannste trozdem nicht topen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesandmore (19. Februar 2011)

3x9 fahr ich schon jahre nichtmehr  1x9 rulz!


----------



## lukidtm (19. Februar 2011)

hehe ja stimm ich dir zu aber soweit bin ich leider nochnet

bald kommst erstma 2 ma 9  an nem Fully


----------



## ginkgo (20. Februar 2011)

Luki, was hat das denn mit "noch" nicht zu tuen?
Ich finde 2 x 10 oder 3 x 9 genau so, halt nur ein andere Einsatzbereich....


----------



## lukidtm (20. Februar 2011)

naja im DH berreich wird halt viel 1 ma 9 oder 10 gefahren udn im richtigen DH bereich bin ich noch nicht


----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. Februar 2011)

Heellö 

also ich freu mich auf nächstes WE, da bin ich dann auf jeden dabei - wie oder wo auch immer 
bis morgen ist meine Süße noch hier  - da bin ich heut bei dem schönen Wetter leider nicht am biken ... außer sie will sich das heut mal reinziehen ... vermutlich aber dann doch bei schönerem Wetter 

guuuti, wegen genaueren Planungen meld ich mich dann nächste Woche, viel Spaß derweil und rockt für mich ne Runde mit, bis denn


----------



## Limiter (20. Februar 2011)

@HamburgerBerg, deine Wheelie / Manual Bilder sind vom Alsterwanderweg oder?


----------



## Blackdog1981 (20. Februar 2011)

[email protected] hey mein bester Next WE ist Sven und ich bei mir bei denn Müllberg Poppelb...
Wer lust hat kann kommen Uhr zeit wird noch besprochen,Sag dann bescheidt ab wann wir da sind.


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Februar 2011)

falls es jemanden interessiert:





ist nur ein zwischenstand, da passiert noch einiges. aber es soll erstmal warm werden^^


----------



## Blackdog1981 (20. Februar 2011)

sieh sehr nice aus


----------



## lukidtm (20. Februar 2011)

ja kann ich jose nur zustimmen sehr hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginkgo (20. Februar 2011)

Seh ich genau so!


----------



## Mr.Nox (22. Februar 2011)

ich kann nix erkennen  aber ich weiß ja, wie es in real aussieht


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Februar 2011)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> [email protected] hey mein bester Next WE ist Sven und ich bei mir bei denn Müllberg Poppelb...
> Wer lust hat kann kommen Uhr zeit wird noch besprochen,Sag dann bescheidt ab wann wir da sind.


ein Traum! Sonntag vormittag und danach ist nu leider doch schwierig, ich bin doch zu einem Geburtstagsbrunch eingeladen - da wird des wohl nix.

Samstag hört sich in meinen Ohren seeeehr gut an, hoff ma dass das Wetter nicht so wird, wie vorhergesagt (Regenschauer bei knapp Gefrierpunkt)




Limiter schrieb:


> @HamburgerBerg, deine Wheelie / Manual Bilder sind vom Alsterwanderweg oder?


Japs, die sind fast alle da auf meinen alten Hometrails (wie auch der Müllberg in Popptown) entstanden, aber an z.T. sehr unterschiedlichen Stellen. is insgesammt lohnenswert, finde ich! man muss zT nur aufpassen, da sind manchmal seeeehr viele Spaziergänger, die leider mitunter kein Verständnis für unser Hobby haben 

@Daddel: mal am Rande ;D sieht guuut aus 

so, ich werd mich Freitag nach ner langen Schicht Abends ma melden, schreibt mir gern PM oder hier, wann wo was is.
Ich habe wie gesagt am Sonntag ne Einladung zum Geburtstagsbrunch bekommen, danach wirds wohl zu spät!
Demzufolge bin ich stark für Samstag, dann von Vormittags bis in Nachmittag, gern Popptown oder Waseberg ...
schaun wir ma mit Wetter und wer wo is, auf dass ich nich allein bin


----------



## lukidtm (23. Februar 2011)

so samstag kann ich wohl nicht hab um 14 uhr handball spiel :/ 

sonntag bin ich entweder waseberg oder in Harbug bei den Bergen 

Und dann übernächstes WE innen Harz, Familientreffen und hoffentlich ist bis dahin mein Big Air da  

dann erstmal schöön 2 wochen ferien  


mfg lukii


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Februar 2011)

schade, da werd ich höchst wahrscheinlich nicht mit am Start sein können 

aber gut, das wird schon 

 bis dennsen


----------



## Limiter (23. Februar 2011)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Japs, die sind fast alle da auf meinen alten Hometrails (wie auch der Müllberg in Popptown) entstanden, aber an z.T. sehr unterschiedlichen Stellen. is insgesammt lohnenswert, finde ich! man muss zT nur aufpassen, da sind manchmal seeeehr viele Spaziergänger, die leider mitunter kein Verständnis für unser Hobby haben




Ja leider, die Hundebesitzer sind da meine besten Freunde . Alsterwanderweg ist auch meine Hausstrecke, 2-3 mal die Woche. Habe dich dort auch schon des öfteren, beim Wheely fahren mit nem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht , gesehen.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Februar 2011)

hehe, ach echt?
cool 

dann grüß und wink mich dat nächste ma ran 



@all: ja toll, da lese ich grad ne  ... wunderschöne Nachricht von der Arbeit :kotz: Samstag soll ich bis 14 Uhr arbeiten ... also danach bin ich so gegen 15 Uhr warscheinlich von mir zuhaus Abfahrfertig ...  das is doch Moppelkotze 
dann steht für mich wohl eigentlich Samstag Nachmittag Müllberg fest ... und evtl sogar bis Popptown mit S1 und dann ... ich schau ma morgen und Freitag, wie dat wird ...

wär da Jo oder Pat oder so am Sam auch? Wär ja schon cool, einfach nachzukommen...


ich meld mich nochma, nu muss ich aber dem Matrtatzenhorchdienst nachgehen


----------



## Blackdog1981 (23. Februar 2011)

also ich bin SA ab 11 uhr da


----------



## lukidtm (23. Februar 2011)

ja ma sehen wenns mir samstag nahcm spiel noch gut geht könnte ich ab 16 uhr oder so auch hier waseberg unterwegs sein fals du lust hast auf ne dämmerungs tour ^^

Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginkgo (23. Februar 2011)

Samstag muss ich mal gucken ob ich bei euch in Poppenbüttel fahren kann, ich würde gerne aber ich muss gucken ob von hier jemand mit kommt...


----------



## Kind der Küste (23. Februar 2011)

Das Wetter soll am Sa. ja reichlich bescheiden ausfallen. Kalt ist ja eine Sache, aber kalt und Regen schmeckt mir nicht so. Hoffe dass es in den nächsten Wochen etwas besser wird.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (25. Februar 2011)

Plan Änderung:
Also treffen ist jetzt um 12 Uhr U-Bahn Langenhorn Nord, ich
warte beim Ausgang. wer will kann auch direkt zu Mülli fahren
Gruß Jose


----------



## HamburgerBerg (25. Februar 2011)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> Plan Änderung:
> Also treffen ist jetzt um 12 Uhr U-Bahn Langenhorn Nord, ich
> warte beim Ausgang. wer will kann auch direkt zu Mülli fahren
> Gruß Jose


 Top Jo! Ich habe doch aber leider erst 14:15 Uhr Feierabend in Barmbek, dann muss ich nach haus und etwas zu Spachteln und umziehen - also vor 15:30 wird das unmöglich ... aber ich geb Stoff 

Ich würde dann direkt zum Mülli fahren, ich komm vom Fuß des Trails und werde entweder dort am Weg zum Feld / Parkplatz ne Minute warten oder ich fahre zu den Steinen hoch, warte dort wieder n Moment und würde sonst bei unserem "Pause-Punkt" hoffen, dass ihr noch dort seid 

so, ich find euch schon  -  im schlimmsten Fall fahre ich da schon mal alleine runter  - aber das will ich doch eigentlich nich.
Also denn, bis morgen
ich werde bis morgen Abend nicht mehr on gehen können - dann bitte auf meinen AB schnacken oder auf Handy (solang ich grad net auf der Arbeit bin)

 bis morgen auf unseren Hometrails 

ach ...
@ Luki: das ist dann doch etwas spät, meinst du nicht?
ich möchte nach wie vor da auch mal bei dir rocken, aber solang es so derb kalt draußen is vllt nicht (kurz vor/) zur Dämmerung.
dat wird schon.


----------



## lukidtm (25. Februar 2011)

Ja hast du recht ich werde sonntag ab ca 12:30 da sein falls du lust hast  

Morgen schaff ich leider nachm spiel nichts mehr, da ich erst so gegen 15:30 fertig mitm spielen bin


----------



## HamburgerBerg (25. Februar 2011)

hab die Uhr wohl auß'm Auge verloren 

 du, Sonntag bin ich erstma auf dem Geburtstagsbrunch ... der soll so bis 1600 so sein  dat wird dann aber auch dies WE nix ...

aaaber der Sommer kommt, die Tage werden länger 

 gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (25. Februar 2011)

uups vertippt mein 15:30 

hmm schade werd ich wohl mit paar freunde fahren müssen wäre toll paar neue menschen kennen zu lernen

Mfg Luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (26. Februar 2011)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Top Jo! Ich habe doch aber leider erst 14:15 Uhr Feierabend in Barmbek, dann muss ich nach haus und etwas zu Spachteln und umziehen - also vor 15:30 wird das unmöglich ... aber ich geb Stoff
> 
> Ich würde dann direkt zum Mülli fahren, ich komm vom Fuß des Trails und werde entweder dort am Weg zum Feld / Parkplatz ne Minute warten oder ich fahre zu den Steinen hoch, warte dort wieder n Moment und würde sonst bei unserem "Pause-Punkt" hoffen, dass ihr noch dort seid
> 
> ...


 



Ok wir treffen uns dann bei denn Steine oben


----------



## lukidtm (26. Februar 2011)

so

Morgen bin ich so ab 12:30 sicher am waseberg bei der brükce un umgebung  

wer kommen will sollte da ma 10-15 min warten auf der brücke 

Schönen samstach noch 

Luki


----------



## TKB3550 (27. Februar 2011)

War gestern Morgen beim Mülli.

Der DH ist in guter Form.

Macht Spaß.

Am Nachmittag konnte ich leider nicht kommen, weil ich mit einem Freund verabredet war. Aber vielleicht habe ich nächstes mal Zeit.


----------



## TKB3550 (27. Februar 2011)

Kommt jetzt eigentlich jemand am Sonntag zum Müllberg?

Würde gern ein paar Downhiller treffen.


----------



## lukidtm (27. Februar 2011)

welchen sonntag meinst du jetzt? 

udn wo? 

Luki


----------



## TKB3550 (27. Februar 2011)

Ich meine heute.

Am hambruger Müllberg (Hamburg, Poppenbüttel)


----------



## lukidtm (27. Februar 2011)

asoo hmm

ka ich bin hier waseberg jetzt fahren  aber bin auch noch kein DHler wie du bin ich anfänger mein freerider sollte nächste woche kommen


----------



## TKB3550 (27. Februar 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> asoo hmm
> 
> ka ich bin hier waseberg jetzt fahren  aber bin auch noch kein DHler wie du bin ich anfänger mein freerider sollte nächste woche kommen


 
Meinst du das Bergamont Big Air?

Vielleicht komme ich ja heute auch zum Waseberg.


----------



## lukidtm (27. Februar 2011)

jap das big air mein ich 

Okai also ich bin jetzt mit paar freunden da ka wie lange  

Mfg luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (27. Februar 2011)

Leider kann ich heute nicht, sonst wurde ich gerne kommen.


----------



## Limiter (27. Februar 2011)

Habe mir Freitag auch endlich einmal den Müllberg und ein paar eurer Trails angeschaut, sehr cool und fast direkt auf meiner Feierabendrunde. Werde ich def. mit einbauen.

Samstag ging es für paar Stunden in die Harburger, hatten noch einen Kundigen getroffen der uns neue Strecken gezeigt hat, auch ein paar Stellen von der Hamburger Enduro Challange. Das fahren dort ist immer wieder der Hammer, man muß zwar viel (Bergauf) treten, aber dafür wird man mit feinsten Wurzeltrails und schönen Naturkickern belohnt.


----------



## lukidtm (27. Februar 2011)

so ich bin auch wieder da von nem sehr geilen tag am waseberg 

haben bisschen was gebaut bisschen fast gelegt aber sehr viel spaß gehabt


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. Februar 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Und dann übernächstes WE innen Harz, Familientreffen und hoffentlich ist bis dahin mein Big Air da


wo biste da im Harz? 
und keine Sorge, ich will da auch ma bei dir mit rumcruisen 
aaaaaber das kriegen wir schon noch hin...

@ all: Leute, es is doch geil, es bleibt länger hell und wird laaaangsam aber allmählich immer wärmer!
das wird ne geile Saison!

ich hoff, wir schaffen's dieses Jahr, im Stadtpark zB ma n Grillabend und auch so was großes ... ne Session mit nen paar mehr ...
ich geh nu erstma wieder off, wir schnacken immer so die Tage wenn ich ma on bin.

macht et juuut 

bis dennsen


----------



## lukidtm (27. Februar 2011)

moin ich werd wohle irgentwie in wernigerode sein 

Ja das hier wird shcon noch sie saison fängt ja grad erst an 

wir brauchen nur mal helfende hände mit gerät hier beim bauen  

Luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Februar 2011)

So, im Anhang mal ein BIld von meinem neuen Rad bzw, Rahmen 
Fährt sich einfach nur schön. Fehlt mir nur noch eine Lyrik U-Turn und nen stabilerer LRS.

@Shadow: Wir müssen demnächst umbedingt den Brunsberg wursten Vllt. kann sich dann ja auch mal jemand aus HH dazu durchringen hierher zu kommen


----------



## ginkgo (27. Februar 2011)

Ja, so ein paar Hände und Schaufeln wäre sehr gut 

Hier mal ein Foto von dem was wir heute gebaut haben:





Der ist noch nicht fertig, aber schon fahrbar


----------



## Blackdog1981 (27. Februar 2011)

das sieht ja gut aus


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. März 2011)

Weiß jemand, ob es diesen März wieder eine Enduro Challenge in den Hamburger Bergen geben wird? Hat jemand Kontakt zum Superflyer?
@Bloemfontein: Wieso neuer LRS? Ist dir meiner nicht gut genug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. März 2011)

er meinte zu mir das es dieses Frühjahr keine geben wird. Die info ist ca. 1,5 Monate alt.

So wie es aussieht sind 5-6 Leute von uns am Sonntag bei Daddelman. Wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. März 2011)

Danke! Wenn jemand noch was genaueres weiß, her damit!


----------



## Daddelmann (1. März 2011)

na prima, ich aber wohl nicht ^^ vllt kurz vor sonnenuntergang

also samstag würde deutlich besser bei mir aussehen, wie ist bei euch?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. März 2011)

Samstag eher schlecht


----------



## Daddelmann (1. März 2011)

ok, wünsch euch dann viel spaß 

seit vorsichtig, wie immer. wer wollte alles kommen? 

wir bauen grad einen 4. trail, aber der ist sicher für euch noch nicht erkennbar, weil wir grad nur grob angefangen haben. wird aber super fett. lang, wenig kurven, dicke sprünge. wenn du den einen neuen double springen willst,dann musst du eine harke mit nehmen oder vergleichbar, zum etwas frei machen. der ist soooo.... naja 3,8m lang glaubsch. also etwas länger, als der eine in dem langen ersten trail.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. März 2011)

@TKB3550 : ich weiß net, ob ich mich selber zu nem DHler zähl, oder doch eher FR'er, aber ich bin als eeeher easy-rider am Start 


@ all:  es ist doch ein Fluch! 
Von meinem hinteren Laufrad ist die Aufnahme einer Speiche abgerissen.  Das gibts doch nicht, so eine :kotz: ich weiß net mehr, ich muss das Laufad nun einschicken, also wieder für eine Weile auf mein FR-Bike verzichten. 
Das mal so als Zwischenstand,ich kuck ma ob ich mit dem AM einfach nur mitradel ... oder ob ich die paar Wochen abwarte ... 

bis denn Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (2. März 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob es diesen März wieder eine Enduro Challenge in den Hamburger Bergen geben wird? Hat jemand Kontakt zum Superflyer?
> @Bloemfontein: Wieso neuer LRS? Ist dir meiner nicht gut genug?


Wegen EDC habe ich dem superflyer mal ne E-Mail geschrieben, bisher keine Antwort(habe ende letzter woche geschrieben)

Naja, also ich habe die Hinterradnabe halbwegs gekillt, Lagerspiel Habe ich mit shadow noch nen bissl festgezogen am sonntag, dürfte sich aber bald wieder einstellen wenn ich mal wieder ne richtige runde gedreht habe.
Außerdem soll vorne am liebsten eine Lyrik U-Turn rein, dafür brauche ich dann ein anderes LR und für Bikepark sowieso stabilerer LRS
Das kann aber noch ne weile dauern bis das soweit ist.


----------



## Daddelmann (2. März 2011)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Außerdem soll vorne am liebsten eine Lyrik U-Turn rein, dafür brauche ich
> Das kann aber noch ne weile dauern bis das soweit ist.




SR Suntour Durolux, 350 Euro neu mit Garantie und die 2010er und 2011er Modelle sind richtig gut. Gibt es in einer Art Solo Air und mit einer Art U-Turn, sowie bis 160mm und 180mm version.


 Ich werde mir auch eine 180er RCA besorgen.


----------



## Daddelmann (2. März 2011)

ginkgo schrieb:


> Ja, so ein paar Hände und Schaufeln wäre sehr gut
> 
> Hier mal ein Foto von dem was wir heute gebaut haben:
> 
> ...



ach daaaa baut ihr? nicht schlecht, das ist schonmal gut dort! 

iwan komm ich mal vorbei und ärgere euch mit meinen neun mal klugen kommentaren.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. März 2011)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> SR Suntour Durolux, 350 Euro neu mit Garantie und die 2010er und 2011er Modelle sind richtig gut. Gibt es in einer Art Solo Air und mit einer Art U-Turn, sowie bis 160mm und 180mm version.
> 
> 
> Ich werde mir auch eine 180er RCA besorgen.


Also vom Neupreis her würde ich mir son Ding holen, nur haben meine Freunde in ihren ATB's(ich weiß,das sagt schon alles)/MTB's SR Suntours und die sind einfach nur zum kotzen schei*e. Außerdem habe ich keine externe Druckstufeneinstellung, die mMn bei einer Freeride/Endurogabel sehr wichtig ist!
Das hält mich so im genrellen davon ab.

Bei einer Lyrik kann ich bei mittlerer Feder noch einiges via Zugstufe und Low und Highspeed Druckstufe einstellen. Sprich, ich müsste nicht erst die Gabel aufmachen
Außerdem habe ich mit meiner Reba jetzt echt gute Erfahrungen gemacht was RS angeht.

Ach ja, es soll übrigens eine gebrauchte Lyrik wenn sein, neu ist ja vieeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu teuer für mich.


----------



## Daddelmann (2. März 2011)

stimmt, die u turn suntours haben keine externe druckstufe. wegen prei und so weiter. ich hol mir auf jeden fall die 180er rca, ohne verstellung: gewicht 2350g, zug und druckstufen verstelltbar. intern, was ich ja nützlich finde, kann man auch noch einiges machen


----------



## lukidtm (2. März 2011)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ach daaaa baut ihr? nicht schlecht, das ist schonmal gut dort!
> 
> iwan komm ich mal vorbei und ärgere euch mit meinen neun mal klugen kommentaren.



Na wenn deine Kommentare sinnvoll und hilfsbereit sind immer gern  

mfg Lukas


----------



## Daddelmann (2. März 2011)

ja, pass auf. ich werde bei euch nicht viel schaufeln (können). aber ich komme gerne mal vorbei und gebe euch ein paar super tipps, die meine trails nun seit 4 jahren beständig machen.

ginko: wenn du eine fotogemeinschaft eröffnest und dann regelmäßig fotos reinpostest, können wir gerne mal um rat schreiben, wenn es mal kneift. aber dieses forum würde es zum blatzen bringen  vereinzelnde stände sind aber immer interessant!!! so einen bericht alle 3-4 wochen schadet niemanden! die nächsten wochenenden sind bei mir gnadenlos prall, aber ihr habt ja nun auch ferien und ich auch (noch) und könnte mal vorbei kommen, in der woche.


----------



## lukidtm (2. März 2011)

hmm ich hab ferien ginko kommt aus wedel hat somit keine


ich bin nur dummerweiße die wochendene weg 

naja mitte nächstes woche sollte mein big air spätestens da sein dann könnte man ja auch ne runde so zusammen in der woche fahren wenn du ferien hast ? 

Luki


----------



## Daddelmann (2. März 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> hmm ich hab ferien ginko kommt aus wedel hat somit keine
> 
> 
> ich bin nur dummerweiße die wochendene weg
> ...



sí mi hombre!


----------



## lukidtm (2. März 2011)

okai cool

dann lass doch näcshte woche das mal klären  

luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZL DZL (4. März 2011)

Moin Moin
Ich wollt mich hier auch mal melden. Komme aus Hamburg, fahre n Freeride-Hardtail und ich glaube LukiDTM hab ich schonmal im Volxpark getroffen...
Ansonsten hab ich jetzt Semesterferien und denke, ich werd mich mal in die Harburger Bergs begeben. Plant jemand gerade einen Ausflug o. ä.?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (5. März 2011)

Hai un willkommen RZL ...

ja, ich will morgen ma wieder etwas fahren, aber dann mit meinem AM, weil mein FR leider ohne hinteres Laufrad am Fahrradlift hängt ...
ich seh morgen früh hier nochma rein, nun gehts zur Jahrresfeier von der Arbeit 

@ Jo ... gleiches gilt auch für dich  ....
vllt morgen bei den Müllies?

tschöö, bis morgen vllt


----------



## Daddelmann (5. März 2011)

niko, ich bin morgen auch bei mir am berg, dann so gegen 15-16 uhr aber erst!


----------



## HenryMorgan (6. März 2011)

15-16 uhr ist mir fast n bischen spät.

geht heute sonnst noch was???


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. März 2011)

Moinsen ...

so, ich muss gleich ma den Hinterreifen bei meinem HR von dem AM
(das vom FR ist ja eingeschickt .... )
flicken, hab n pladdn ... aber sonst  - wer für Mülli zu haben? 

ich frühstück ma 

bis denn


----------



## HenryMorgan (6. März 2011)

kommt noch wer anders??


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. März 2011)

weiß ich nich ...

ich will mir das Wetter doch nich entgehen lassen ... is zwar schweinekalt ... aber dann sinds halt x Schichten 

also Jo hab ich ne sms getickert, ich werd nachher definitif fahren ... und das wär für mich am dichtesten und mit dem AM auch in Ordnung ...  denk ich .... 

so, nun gibts Frühstück


----------



## HenryMorgan (6. März 2011)

wie komm ich da denn hin mit öffentlichen verkersmitteln??

können wir uns irgentwo treffen ??

bin da noch nie gefahren, lohnt es das grössere rad zu nehmen??


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. März 2011)

von wo kommste ? U/S Ohlsdorf könnt ich zB anbieten und mitfahren 

öhm, letztes WE war da mehr rutschen als fahren, aber find ich halt auch geil.
die Sprünge da sind entspannt, also brauchste eigenetlich nix dickes 

ich muss aber endlich frühstücken ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HenryMorgan (6. März 2011)

ok nach ohlsdorf komme ich sag du wann , ich brauche ca 45 minuten


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. März 2011)

so, wir fahren dann nachher (so vermutlich 1230 ?!) da ne Runde 

ich bin dann ma wech, Hinterreifen neuen Schlauch aufziehen und bleibe off.

bis denn


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. März 2011)

Heute wird das gute Wetter auch nochmal ausgenutzt,
allerdings muss ich noch meinen Praktikumsbericht korrigieren und ausdrucken-.-


----------



## Limiter (6. März 2011)

Hey Leute, werde so um 14:30 auch mit zwei Freunden am Müllberg sein, würde mich freuen mal ein paar von euch zu treffen.


----------



## Daddelmann (6. März 2011)

tut mir leid, dass ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet hatte, ich hatte keine möglichkeits ins netz zu kommen, weil ich unterwegs war :-(

öffentliche verkehrsmittel sind möglich. 15min von der u bahn. wir schreiben am besten nochmal!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. März 2011)

Limiter schrieb:


> Hey Leute, werde so um 14:30 auch mit zwei Freunden am Müllberg sein, würde mich freuen mal ein paar von euch zu treffen.



hmmm, komisch! wir waren um kurz vor eins dann tatsächlich da und sind erst kurz vor drei wieder wech 
warste denn überhaupt da?
ich meine, grade ich mit dem FF bin ja net zu übersehen 
naaaja, die Saison geht doch erst los und heute war halt hammer Wetter 


aaaber es ist auf den Trails dort noch immer seeeeeehr matschig-rutschig!
eine einzige Schlammschlacht!  hatt aber gerockt =]
und ich weiß endlich, dass mein AM solche Sprünge auch gut abkann 
die Nobby Nics sind jedenfalls für die Verhältnisse nich die besten gewesen 

so, ich wünsch euch was, 

@ HenryMorgan: hat mir sehr gefallen, ich freu mich aufs nächste Ma! hoffentlich bei so schönen Wetter und trockeneren Trails ;D

bis dennsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limiter (6. März 2011)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> hmmm, komisch! wir waren um kurz vor eins dann tatsächlich da und sind erst kurz vor drei wieder wech
> warste denn überhaupt da?
> ich meine, grade ich mit dem FF bin ja net zu übersehen
> naaaja, die Saison geht doch erst los und heute war halt hammer Wetter



Glaube wir haben uns gesehen, als wir kurz vorm Berg waren, sind uns zwei Freerider entgegen gekommen, das könnt ja nur ihr gewesen sein. Hatte auch gegrüßt, der mit dem Rucksack und dem orangen Überzieher. Wir sind aufrecht fahrende AM'ler, daher erkennt man wohl nicht im ersten Moment, dass wir auch Berge runterfahren :-D. 

Der Berg war echt voll, aber zwei Abfahrten haben wir gemacht. Die Abfahrt mit dem double im Wald ist echt nice, schön eng gebaut.
Den Weg runter zum Parkplatz, von den Steinen oben, finde ich aber am besten, schöne schnelle und steinige Abfahrt, da kann man super Sprünge mit einbauen. 
Bin eher trail fahrer und mag schnelle, leicht verblockte Wurzeltrails, dafür ist das Remedy echt perfekt, um große Sprünge zu lernen bin ich wohl zu alt, denke einfach zu viel nach beim fahren :-D.

Gruß

Limiter


----------



## Limiter (6. März 2011)

Bisschen was von heute, der Alsterwanderweg zum Berg war echt schlammig :-D. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/mathia...-12a-AvwE&feat=directlink#5581049007500711698


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. März 2011)

Bilder von Samstag in Ho-Se:












(Alles OOC-Jpegs)


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. März 2011)

Das 2. ist der Hammer 
Schick mir das mal bitte in ganz groß 

Hehe, heute nachmittag wieder Pferdekopf


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. März 2011)

also wir waren gestern nur sehr sehr kurz bei Daddelman. 
Das ist ja irre matschig bei dir.


----------



## lukidtm (7. März 2011)

So hab mein Big Air heute bekommen 

Moregn werd ich es hier beim Waseberg bisschen testen bilder Folgen  

luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (8. März 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> So hab mein Big Air heute bekommen
> 
> Moregn werd ich es hier beim Waseberg bisschen testen bilder Folgen
> 
> luki


 
Das ist doch super


----------



## Kind der Küste (8. März 2011)

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## lukidtm (8. März 2011)

Moin

danke jungs

heut ist nicht zufällig jemand beim waseberg? 

Luki


----------



## RZL DZL (8. März 2011)

War heut morgen im Volxpark. Trails waren noch schön hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (8. März 2011)

alter ist das geil mitm big air  

Treppen srpürste nicht mehr landungen auch nicht wohaa  soo geiles gefühl  

luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2011)

Tja, ist halt ein Fully 
Gibts schon Fotos vom Rad?


----------



## lukidtm (8. März 2011)

ja aber bissjetzt nur eins so wie ich es bekommen habe kein in action





Luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (8. März 2011)

sehr schönes bike 
will auch endlisch mein neues haben


----------



## lukidtm (8. März 2011)

hehe Jose

wann kommt es denn? 

Lukas


----------



## Blackdog1981 (8. März 2011)

ende des monats


----------



## lukidtm (8. März 2011)

ah nice

dann können wir mal wiede rzusammen fahren bzw müssen wir!! und bauen hier also weiter bauen


----------



## Blackdog1981 (8. März 2011)

ganz genau


----------



## lukidtm (8. März 2011)

okai ich freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. März 2011)

Jo, Luki:   bin dann aber auch dabei, wenn es geht, ja !? 



Limiter schrieb:


> Glaube wir haben uns gesehen, als wir kurz vorm Berg waren, sind uns zwei Freerider entgegen gekommen, das könnt ja nur ihr gewesen sein. Hatte auch gegrüßt, der mit dem Rucksack und dem orangen Überzieher. Wir sind aufrecht fahrende AM'ler, daher erkennt man wohl nicht im ersten Moment, dass wir auch Berge runterfahren :-D.
> 
> Der Berg war echt voll, aber zwei Abfahrten haben wir gemacht. Die Abfahrt mit dem double im Wald ist echt nice, schön eng gebaut.
> Den Weg runter zum Parkplatz, von den Steinen oben, finde ich aber am besten, schöne schnelle und steinige Abfahrt, da kann man super Sprünge mit einbauen.
> ...


hehe -ah deine Bilder hab ich grad gesehn bei Picasa und dann hats mehr als nur gedämmert ;D
ja stimmt - ich fand und finde es nur ungewöhnlich, wie ihr drei da in fast nur in schwarz wart ... davon war ich dann wohl so abgelenkt, dass ich euch als solches nicht erkannt hab. aber ja, ich kann mich erinnern dass ihr nett gegrüßt habt. aaaaalles gut 

bis dennsen


----------



## lukidtm (9. März 2011)

Na

Ich hab ja ferien und tagsüber totale langeweile also wenn jemand hier fahren will bin ich sofort dabei irwohin fahre ist schwer da ich kein geld hab :S 

einfach mich anschreiben pper pn wegen nummer oder so 

AM we bin ich aber weg 

Mfg luki


----------



## Limiter (9. März 2011)

Ja, dass sind die Regen und Matsch Klamotten, die sind bei uns allen Schwarz, keine Ahnung warum. Glaub ich aber gern, dass wir seltsam aussehen . 
Viel farbenfroher wird es bei mir im Sommer aber auch nicht, etwas Weiß und Rot dazu, das sind dann auch schon alle Farben. 

Musste mehr aufs Bike achten, die weiße Fox sieht man ja gut von vorn.


----------



## HenryMorgan (10. März 2011)

hat schon irgentwer einen plan für sonntag ???

samstag mach ich wohl ne cc tour mit meiner freundin in den HaBe´s


----------



## lukidtm (10. März 2011)

Ich bin das wochenende über an der Mosel weils da jemand gue trails kennt bescheid sagen.

Ich bin morgen wahrscheinlich am waseberg

Am 20.3. wer hääte da zeit und Lust an den Waseberg zu kommen um zu bauen?? und natürlich auch zu fahren

Lukas


----------



## RZL DZL (10. März 2011)

Wie kommt man am Besten in die Harburger Berge mit den ÖPNVs?
Ich guck mal, ob ich morgen am Waseberg vorbeischaue, wär mal was neues...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (10. März 2011)

Habes mit der Sbahn würd ich sagen 

Ich bin morgen mitm freund ab 15 uhr am waseberg 

Lukas


----------



## RZL DZL (11. März 2011)

Das ist mir fast schon zu spät, aber ich guck mal. Bis dann vielleicht

PS. ich glaube, wir haben uns auch vor ein paar Wochen im Volxpark getroffen


----------



## lukidtm (11. März 2011)

Jap glaube auch das wir uns getroffen haben 

grün/weiß/ schwarzer fullface helm ist meiner

ich würde auch früher dahin kommen nur nen freund von mir kommt aus wedel udn kann nicht früher da sein ich wohen da ja direkt in der nähe

wann würdest du den ca so da sein?

Lukas


----------



## RZL DZL (11. März 2011)

kriegst ne PN


----------



## lukidtm (11. März 2011)

SO

hat ja irwie mit dir wohl leider nicht so geklappt :/

naja wir hatten trotzdem sehr viel spaß 

hat zufällig einer von euch da ne Schaufel hingebracht? wir haben da ne richtig gute ziemlich neue schaufel gefunden  

SO noch ein paar Bilder von heute: 













Hoffe sie gefallen 

Mfg. Lukas


----------



## Daddelmann (11. März 2011)

NICHT ICH!!! 

aber schon funny^^ er wollte schonmal probeweise ohne landung testen. soll er mal 

gefilmt mit einem iphone 4

ist der beginn des neuen vierten trails.


----------



## lukidtm (11. März 2011)

Oi 

Sieht verdammt nice da bei dir aus irwann muss ich da auch vorbei kommen wohl genau das richtige für min Big AIr  

Lukas


----------



## Daddelmann (11. März 2011)

jau, ich hatte vor einem halben jahr auch noch ein big air, so wie deins. war ansich ganz nice. tolles einsteiger bike!


----------



## Kind der Küste (11. März 2011)

Wie ist denn da die Landung Daddelman?
Auf dem Video sieht es aus, als sprünge man ziemlich ins Flat?!


----------



## Daddelmann (11. März 2011)

hey, also auf dem video sieht es flach aus, aber ist es nicht. gibt sicher steilere stellen. aber die landung wird noch geschaufelt. zudem soll noch weniger transition in den absprung, bedeutet mehr vorne drauf schaufeln, damit es mehr ein step down wird. eigentlich soll man so rund 8m weit springen mit entsprechenden speed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assmann2k (12. März 2011)

ist heute jemand südlich der elbe unterwegs wo man sich anschließen könnte ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. März 2011)

Hmm, also ich fahre vllt. hier bei mir, kann dabei aber niemanden mitnehmen, sorry


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. März 2011)

Moooin 

 mein hinteres Laufrad ist bereits wieder auf dem Weg zu mir, das kommende WE geht leider dennoch nicht.
Wie sieht's das WE drauf aus? (26/27.3.) 



Limiter schrieb:


> Ja, dass sind die Regen und Matsch Klamotten, die sind bei uns allen Schwarz, keine Ahnung warum. Glaub ich aber gern, dass wir seltsam aussehen .
> Viel farbenfroher wird es bei mir im Sommer aber auch nicht, etwas Weiß und Rot dazu, das sind dann auch schon alle Farben.
> 
> Musste mehr aufs Bike achten, die weiße Fox sieht man ja gut von vorn.


jo - haste eigentlich recht, ich kann mir eh Bikes gut merken 
aber paaasst 

@ Daddel: ich bin gespannt, wenn ich dann da mal bald auch fahren kann 

@ Luki:  du hast da ja n nettes Set mit coolen Pics 

an alle anderen, ich meld mich die Tage


----------



## lukidtm (15. März 2011)

danke

so am we denk ich ma werd ich hier unterwegs sein weiter fahren und bauen 

das we drauf kann ich nur samstags 


Luki


----------



## ginkgo (15. März 2011)

Am WE wird am Waseberg wohl am Samstag gefahren, wer will mal dazu kommen?
Wir wollen bauen und fahren.


----------



## lukidtm (15. März 2011)

SO nochma nen kleines Test video

hab bisschen experementiert also net wundern das soo lange nichts passiert udn dann nur ganz kurz was  

Neuer SPrung ist es Übrigens ;D


Mfg Luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. März 2011)

Hai!


mein hinteres Laufrad wäre gestern gekommen, wenn ich nicht zu den Lieferzeiten von DHL arbeiten würde. Heute hat die Servicestelle zwar zu, morgen hole ich 's aber und dann bastel ich alles zusammen 

Dieses WE ist mit meiner Freundin verplant, vieelleicht komm ich mit ihr am Samstag Nachmitag noch ins Grüne aufs Bike, aber das steht nicht fest (ich hoffe !   )

DasWE vom 26/27 wird sehr interessant, da will ich *ggf* eine Session am Mülli in Popptown starten. Wer wäre evtl dabei? Noch stehts nicht fest, aber nächste Woche sehen wir weiter 

bis dahin ein schönes Wochenende 



@Ginko: wie war dein Urlaub?  ...


----------



## Blackdog1981 (17. März 2011)

[email protected]
26/27 na toll da ist mein neues Bike noch nicht da  vieleicht komme ich dann so vorbei zu fuß 
gruss Jose


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. März 2011)

@ Jo! 
 sonst halt etwas Bauen ? 
wir sehen ma - nächste Woche am besten, dann schnacken wir einfach nochma - wegen Wetter und sooo
wäre aber dufte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (17. März 2011)

Ja machen wir dann so 
schön abend noch


----------



## lukidtm (17. März 2011)

also soweit ich weis sind sehr viel am 26. hier Waseberg bauen und fahren wir sind langsam fats fertig mit dem was da baumtechnich möglich ist erstmal 

Luki


----------



## lukidtm (19. März 2011)

so das thema waseberg hat soch wohl erledigt da unser trail kaputt gemacht wurde 

Jacob und ich bauen jetzt wo anders aber das erstmal secret 

Lukas


----------



## Daddelmann (19. März 2011)

trails werden immer mal kaputt gemacht! lasst euch nicht zu sehr einschüchtern. nach welche zerstör-techniken schauts denn aus?


----------



## lukidtm (19. März 2011)

naja ich habs nicht ganz gesehn der eine große kicker ist abgerissen platt getrampelt alles an holz weggenommen und mitten in die mitte nen pfosten gestellt und weiter unten soll nen baumstamm quer auf der strecke liegt.

Aber das gebiet wo wir ejtzt bauen wollen ist sogar besser als da waseberg ;D

also wer helfen will nen neuen trail aufzubauen darf sich melden 

Luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (19. März 2011)

mann ich frag mich ob die leute nicht bessers zu tun haben außer alles kaputt zu machen. die leute mußter mann erwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (19. März 2011)

ist der neue trail weiter vorne wo die lange treppen sind??


----------



## lukidtm (19. März 2011)

ne der neue trail ist weiter richtung wedel also relativ wo anders da ist man deutlich ungestörter und hat keine wege die einen stören man fährt da schön von oben runter direkt richtugn strand 

Lukas


----------



## Blackdog1981 (19. März 2011)

ja das ist dann besser nä  sobald ich meine Bike da habe komme ich vorbei. hast du schon gehört, pat muß sein hometrail abbauen, darf nix mehr da haben auch blöd.


----------



## lukidtm (19. März 2011)

ja schön gehört das da wohl nichts mehr steht 

hab ihm gesagt das wir da fahren sobald du dein bike hast  wird wohl nichts mehr 


ja hier muss halt nurnoch viel gebaut werden wir haben ja grade erst angefangen

Lukas


----------



## Daddelmann (19. März 2011)

wer ist pat? der, der in segeberg wohnt=


----------



## Blackdog1981 (19. März 2011)

Er wird jetzt das ganze holz zu mir bring dann werden wir das alles bei mir bauen, ein paar neue drops und so 
kenne ich gut alles vonn vorne anfang.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (19. März 2011)

Ja genau der


----------



## lukidtm (19. März 2011)

wir haben heute noch 2 andee biker getroffen und der eine der beiden meinte das wohl auch in den HArburger bergen viel kaputt gemacht worden ist :/


----------



## Daddelmann (19. März 2011)

ja, da hält alles vielleicht wenn es hoch kommt 2 wochen. sonst brauchst du enorm abgelegene orte


----------



## lukidtm (19. März 2011)

meinst du jetzt da wo wir neu bauen? 

naja das ist abgelegen da geht jeweils oben und unten nen weg lang sonst ist da nichts

was abgelegeneres findest du hier nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (19. März 2011)

naja, da wo ihr baut ist es nicht wirklich abgelegen. aber ich sprach von den harburger bergen.

da wo ihr baut, dort in der richtung hat auch schonmal jemand gebaut, und das ging auch super klar über lange zeit


----------



## Blackdog1981 (19. März 2011)

alles wird kaputt gemacht, ich verstehe die Leute nicht, was ist daran so
schlimm ein paar Sprünge zu bauen und so ist doch besser so als wenn wir Leute zusammen
schlagen wurden oder saufen wurden.
Aber auch vieles wird von  jungendlische
kaputt gemacht.


----------



## lukidtm (19. März 2011)

ne abgelegen ist das nicht wirklich das stimmt
 naja wir werden es sehen wie lang es hält


----------



## Blackdog1981 (19. März 2011)

Ja da hat Daddelmann recht.
ist genau so wie bei mir bei Müllberg Poppelb.. da sind auch zu viele leute,ab und zu wid auch was kaputt gemacht aber immer der gleiche kicker und der ist in der nähe von denn füßganger weg. aber sonst hält sich die sache gut dort.


----------



## lukidtm (19. März 2011)

ja aber die leute können auch freundlich seien

wir hatten heute eine frau die mit ihrer kleicnen tochter ganze begeistert zugeguckt hat wie wie da fahren. Solche reaktionen freuen mich immer sehr


----------



## Blackdog1981 (19. März 2011)

das stimmt, ich sag mal so 50% findet das gut und die andere 50% nicht. machen wir das besstes drauße hehe.
ok wünsche euch ein schön abend


----------



## lukidtm (19. März 2011)

ja mag sien

Danke dir auch nochn schönen abend ich gönn mri jetzt schön Life cycles übern beamer 

luki


----------



## Kind der Küste (20. März 2011)

Hey Jose,

kennst Du den 2., kleineren Berg, hinter der Harksheider-Straße?
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das auch ein "Müll"-Berg ist. Er ist auf jeden fall kleiner, aber dafür viel weniger von Spaziergängern bevölkert, im Grunde kaum. Evtl. lohnt es sich, dort mal nach einer geeigneten Strecke zu suchen.

Bin gerade beim lesen über die zerstörten Trails auf die Idee gekommen.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (20. März 2011)

Kind der Küste schrieb:


> Hey Jose,
> 
> kennst Du den 2., kleineren Berg, hinter der Harksheider-Straße?
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das auch ein "Müll"-Berg ist. Er ist auf jeden fall kleiner, aber dafür viel weniger von Spaziergängern bevölkert, im Grunde kaum. Evtl. lohnt es sich, dort mal nach einer geeigneten Strecke zu suchen.
> ...


 

hi ja die kenne ich auch ist auch ein kleiner müllberg, stimm da sind echt wenig leute.ja seit eine woche rede ich mit ein paar leute jetzt wollen wir dort was bauen, dann kann mann dort bei denn klein und und bei denn großen fahren. 
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padde (20. März 2011)

Heute im VoPa... schee wars!


----------



## lukidtm (20. März 2011)

ui sieht cool aus

müsste da eig aucham wieder hin mitm Big AIr 

Sagt ma bescheid wenn ihr da seit  vorrausgesetzt ihr wollt einen anfänger mitm älteren aber guten bike dabei haben ;D

Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (20. März 2011)

Heute bei Daddel!!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4WmZ6R8-Rc"]YouTube        - N-Trails' DH[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI1c7vRzqnQ"]YouTube        - N-Trails fun Trail[/nomedia]


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. März 2011)

BIld und Videos schauen gut aus 
Ich muss(mit Shadow) dringend mal wieder zu Daddel *hibbelig sei*


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. März 2011)

Mit der Gabel nehme ich dich aber nicht mit!


----------



## RZL DZL (22. März 2011)

Geile Sachen habt ihr da gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (22. März 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mit der Gabel nehme ich dich aber nicht mit!


Hast du was gegen meine Reba? 

Ne Pike ist ja in der Anschaffung 
A pro pro, ist es schlimm wenn die MC EInheit nicht drinne ist? Sprich die Funktion zum Blockieren weg ist?

Nur mitm LRS habe ich momentan keine Ahnung. Habe einen der seinen Hope2/EX721 LRS verkauft angeschrieben, habe aber keine Antwort bisher.


----------



## Limiter (22. März 2011)

Schöne vids, sind die Strecken auch am Müllberg?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (22. März 2011)

haaammer!  Ich will auch zu Daddels Trails!


Mit der Waseberggeschichte is ja doof 
Wenn es passt, bin ich aber nach wie vor gern dabei.
Dieses WE wird bei mir wohl in Popp sein müssen, wo ich das Haus von meiner Mum mal besuchen muss (die is im Urlaub) ... und nun, dann  bietet sich das an, wenn ich fast um die Ecke da bin.
Aber dem Wetterbericht nach wird das wohl wieder sehr schlammig ... und mein Hinterreifen sitzt noch nciht richtig, da muss ich DONN mal beigehen, morgen is lange Schicht angesagt.
Ich meld mich dann ma, wer ggf hier in Popp dabei is bzw wo ich was mache ... (bevorzugt Popp !!!)

Müllberg is ja bekannt, dass das da gemischt gesehen wird, nech Jo ?! ^^ Ich erlebe das sehr unterschiedlich, je nachdem wo man unterwegs ist ... Alstertal ist man fast nur der böse rowdy!

soo, dann bis dennsen 
weiter so und gute Nacht 



@ limiter: nein, volkspark (pic) oder reinbek (videos)


----------



## lukidtm (22. März 2011)

Hey

so wie es aussieht werdne wir samsat so wohl gegen 12 in VOlkspark sein und dann so gegen 14 uhr  hier zu unser aktuellen trail baustlele fahen mit paat also 2pat usw 

Mfg luki


----------



## ginkgo (22. März 2011)

@Hambruger Berg: Wollen wir Sonntag irgendwo zusammen fahren? Gerne auch am Müllberg?
Da fährt hier sonst wohl keiner  ich würde aber gerne das letzte Wochenende bevor das Segeln endlich wieder losgeht nochmal voll ausnützen!^^

ginkgo


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. März 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mit der Gabel nehme ich dich aber nicht mit!



er kann ja meine07er travis dc mit ersatzcasting und MP tuning haben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. März 2011)

wenn mein typ hier aus dem forum , (verdammt vergesse immer den namen ) es schaft das laufrad zügig zusammenzubauen kann ich endlich auch mal wieder fahren


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. März 2011)

@Blom: Ohne MC hast du keine Druckstufendämpfung. Ist natürlich ein bisschen *******.


----------



## Zelle (25. März 2011)

Moin! Ist morgen jemand unterwegs? Würde mich dann gerne anschließen.


----------



## Daddelmann (25. März 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @Blom: Ohne MC hast du keine Druckstufendämpfung. Ist natürlich ein bisschen *******.



ich kann eine druckstufeneinheit bauen, aus plastik, habe ich bei nils bei seiner domain auch gemacht. die habe ich geshimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (25. März 2011)

Zelle schrieb:


> Moin! Ist morgen jemand unterwegs? Würde mich dann gerne anschließen.



sonntag ist an meinen trails was los.


----------



## lukidtm (25. März 2011)

Zelle schrieb:


> Moin! Ist morgen jemand unterwegs? Würde mich dann gerne anschließen.




Jo um 12 -12:30 treffen sich paar, meiner wenigkleit inklusive, im Volkspark um dann nach ca 2h dort fahren nach Blankenese zu wächseln um den trail da  weiter zu bauen und naütrlich auch fahren.

Wenn du mehr wissen willst schreib pn oder so 

Luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (25. März 2011)

hey, ich wär morgen auch am Start, nur hält mein Hinterrad grad noch nicht dicht  

ich werd das nochma neu aufziehen und hoffen, dass das dann über Nacht nicht mehr als ein Bar verliert. dann bin ich morgen dabei. Ich geh dann eh nochma on und schau rein, aber steht grad noch nicht fest, ob's mit meinem FR dann losgeht  .. .davon mach ich auch abhängig, wo 

ginkgo     - ich hab derbst Bock und da das net allzu weit weg is, is dass ne gute Idee. ich melde mich ja wie bereits gesagt eh ... würdest danach ggf auch noch ma i.R. Volkspark oder so wollen?? zu Luki und leute ?
Für Sonntag seh ich morgen - aber bin evtl ebenso am Start ... ich sach nochma wie es aussieht. =)

nun mach ich mal das Laufrad =]
bis morgen Vormittag 

so nun endlich ran an das RAD *videos kucken frisst Zeit*


----------



## lukidtm (25. März 2011)

Jo nice wenn du auchnoch kommst  

Morgen also erst Volkspark und dann Hier bei mir bzw Falkenstein waseberg is ja nicht mehr  

Wer noch irwie schaufeln mitbringen kann oder son kram wäre gut wenn er das täte weil uns mangelt es bisschen daran  

Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (25. März 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Jo um 12 -12:30 treffen sich paar, meiner wenigkleit inklusive, im Volkspark um dann nach ca 2h dort fahren nach Blankenese zu wächseln um den trail da  weiter zu bauen und naütrlich auch fahren.
> 
> Wenn du mehr wissen willst schreib pn oder so
> 
> Luki



Moin, ich würde Morgen gerne mitfahren. Weiß nur nicht wo ich wann sein muss. kenn mich da auf der Ecke überhaupt nicht aus. wäre cool, wenn mich jemand an einem Bahnhof abholen könnte. Kann so bis 16:00 Uhr fahren


----------



## lukidtm (25. März 2011)

Hey 
wann würdest du den kommen? 

wir sind so virtel vor 12 in Othmarschen udn sammeln da schon nen freund auf kannst ja um die zeit da sein oder von wo kommste?  wir fahrne bis dahin bahn und dann mitm bike innen Volkspark und vom Volkspark zu mir denk ich fast ma den ganzen weg mitm bike 

LUki


----------



## Mr.Nox (25. März 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Hey
> wann würdest du den kommen?
> 
> wir sind so virtel vor 12 in Othmarschen udn sammeln da schon nen freund auf kannst ja um die zeit da sein oder von wo kommste?  wir fahrne bis dahin bahn und dann mitm bike innen Volkspark und vom Volkspark zu mir denk ich fast ma den ganzen weg mitm bike
> ...


ich würde mit der s21 kommen. irgendwo da stellingen oder so austeigen


----------



## lukidtm (25. März 2011)

ah okai den weg von stellingne kenn ich leider nicht :/ 

wann wärst du denn da? 

Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (25. März 2011)

ich könnte auch nach othmarschen kommen. die s1 steht am hbf genua gegenüber und kommt nur 1minute später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (25. März 2011)

ja das wäre besser 

also wenn du virtel vor 12 ca in othmarschen bist wäre gut  

als biker wird man dich ja erkennen können 

denkma wir nehmen den ausgang wo block house ist 

Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (25. März 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> ja das wäre besser
> 
> also wenn du virtel vor 12 ca in othmarschen bist wäre gut
> 
> ...


ok, das sollte ich schaffen. notfalls müsst ihr 10min warten. die bauenb wohl am hbf, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. dann bis morgen


----------



## lukidtm (25. März 2011)

okai nice 

Luki


----------



## ginkgo (25. März 2011)

@Hambruger Berg, morgen bin ich mit Luki und co am Volkspark und Falkenstein 
Und wegen Sonntag können wir dann ja gucken.


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. März 2011)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich kann eine druckstufeneinheit bauen, aus plastik, habe ich bei nils bei seiner domain auch gemacht. die habe ich geshimmt.


Schon gut, der Verkäufer würde mir die MC Einheit aus seiner anderen Pike einbauen, da er lieber ohne fährt wegen angeblicher undichte wenn die MC drinne ist


----------



## Assmann2k (26. März 2011)

sonntag um 12h am Wildpark schwarze berge ! enduro/am runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. März 2011)

moin !
Hinterreifen bleibt dich  - ich lese ma eben alles und dann gehts ab mit Verabreden 

 also perfekt dicht bleibt der grad nicht, ich nehme einen Schlauch mit für den Fall ... er verliert aber zum Glück seeeehr langsam wenig Luft  - war aber vor dem Schaden an der Narbe nicht so ... muss da ma nachfragen.

ich freu mich auf Volkspark, da ein wenig rumzu-

 =] guuuti, bis nachher (bin bis ca 1040 zuhaus.... komm dann nach Othmarschen)


----------



## lukidtm (26. März 2011)

morgeen

das hört man doch gern 

also so als kurze zusammenfassung für dich treffen für heut 

entweder ca virtel vor 12 in othmarschen beim block house oder so ab 12 im Volkspark 

Mfg Luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. März 2011)

wegen heute fahren siehe Änderung meines letzten Beitrags ...


----------



## Limiter (26. März 2011)

Nach einwöchigen Dienstreise und anschließender Krankenwoche bin ich heute, noch leicht angeschlagen, endlich wieder aufs Bike gekommen. War nur eine kleine Tour mit wenig Anspruch, aber es ist mal ein Bild in Aktion entstanden. 
Zum Glück geht es morgen für eine Woche in die Sonne und ein MTB Bikeverleih ist auch schon ausgemacht, quasi Trainingslager bei 25°C. In 3 Wochen fahre ich den ersten Marathon für dieses Jahr. Ich hoffe sehr, dass die 2 Wochen Pause nicht zu viel Schmalz gekostet haben. 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Bau der neuen Strecke, ich wünsche euch das diese dann länger steht.

Gruß

Limiter


----------



## KennyKillsIt (26. März 2011)

Moin,

I'm one of the american's who was at the Volkspark today. Ich heisse Kendrick und komme aus Kalifornien aber ich bleib in Bremen. That's about al I can say in German


----------



## lukidtm (26. März 2011)

ah hey 

the one with den trek session? 

 i´m the with bergamont and the green with black helmet 

Lukas


achjaa war verdammt geil mit euch heute !!

Hat echt viel spaß gemacht und gerne wieder 

hab auch gut was gelernt heute fahrtechnisch 

Mfg Luki


----------



## KennyKillsIt (26. März 2011)

Yes with the session, I remember you, sie fahren gut!

I look forward to riding with you all again some time!


----------



## lukidtm (26. März 2011)

Hey thank you
 but you ride very very very good 

I look forwatd to it too


----------



## KennyKillsIt (26. März 2011)

Thank you very much, it has been a long winter for us all.
Today was my first time after the winter


----------



## bikesandmore (26. März 2011)

moin jungs!

in 2-3 wochen bin ich endlich auch wieder unterwegs  gott. ich freu mich so hart! endlich wieder fahren 

aktueller stand: es fehlt noch die nabe, die kefü und das schaltwerk. alles bis auf die kefü schon bestellt.. sollte also werden!

nochn paar aktuelle bilder (auch wenn ich gleich bestimmt eins auf die finger bekomm )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. März 2011)

yo!
that was awesome  - just a fine day (rischtisch geeeil)

@Limiter, warst du heute nicht auch am Spot in Volkspark? 

@ daddel, ich würde mit Bus und Bahnen kommen und sollte dann so 1301 Uhr  U Steinfurter Allee sein - wenn da wer "shuttle-service" übernehmen kann ... als Guide ... Mr. Nox kann ja vllt zur gleichen Zeit mit mir da sein ?! ...


*(ich fahre dann mit der U3 - bis Berliner Tor von Barmbek aus - ich wäre dann so für grob 12:45 Berliner Tor treffen ! )*

ich versuch mir etwas Klamotten mitzubringen, damit man da was deponieren kann für danach. ebenso eine tüte, um Kramsch dadrin unterzubringen.
weiter noch außer meiner ganzen Fressalien und Getränke ... 

 Leute, ich brenne, die Bilder zu sehen und die Videos ... ich bin aber noch immer angetahn von dem schönen riesigem Gap-Sprung. 
 ich bin nun auf ein Sit-In eingeladen  
also bis morgen

ich freu mich soooo ... un es soll ja weiterhin trocken und schön bleiben ...


----------



## Limiter (26. März 2011)

Hamburger,

leider nein, bin nur mit Freundin am Alsterwanderweg gefahren. Volkspark klingt sehr interessant, muß ich unbedingt mal vorbei schauen, wenn mir jemand sagt wo das da ist  .

Videos und Bilder von euren Fahrleistungen sehe ich immer gern, stellt Bitte etwas rein.

@Bikes and more,

die zu sehenden Komponenten am Bike sind sehr fein, was für ein Rahmen trägt die Teile?


----------



## KennyKillsIt (26. März 2011)

I want to see them too, that was a nice gap!
Shame I didn't have the balls to hit it today


----------



## Limiter (26. März 2011)

Will das ganze hier nicht mit Videos vollmüllen, aber das mal ein deutscher Film auf den ich mich freue .

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15591588"]thinkBIG Action Heroes Trailer on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## bikesandmore (26. März 2011)

@ limiter   ist'n 2010er mountaincycle battery mit 130mm federweg.


----------



## ginkgo (27. März 2011)

Heute wird bei uns in Blankenese gefahren! HamburgerBerg und ich, wir treffen uns um 12:20 an der S-Bahn in Wedel, alle die noch mitwollen können entweder dahin kommen oder mich kurz per PN nach meiner Nummer fragen um dann speziell zu klären wo man sich trifft.

Das Wetter ist wieder perfekt!


----------



## Mr.Nox (27. März 2011)

watched the videos. the big gap doesn't look big. but **** it. we know how big it is


----------



## Mr.Nox (27. März 2011)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> yo!
> @ daddel, ich würde mit Bus und Bahnen kommen und sollte dann so 1301 Uhr  U Steinfurter Allee sein - wenn da wer "shuttle-service" übernehmen kann ... als Guide ... Mr. Nox kann ja vllt zur gleichen Zeit mit mir da sein ?! ...



Ich frag gerade nach, wer noch alles kommt. notfalls muss ich dich von da aus abholen und dahin guiden.


----------



## Daddelmann (27. März 2011)

schon geklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (27. März 2011)

war wieder ein richtig geiler tag. vielen geile fotos dabei!!


----------



## Daddelmann (27. März 2011)

und wo zu finden?


----------



## lukidtm (27. März 2011)

und ohne mich 

Bekommt man die videos von euch bei dem großem sprung nochma irwie zu sehen? 

Luki


----------



## ginkgo (27. März 2011)

@Mr. Nox: Lade die Fotos doch mal bei IBC hoch, auch wenn nicht viel von mir dabei sein wird bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. März 2011)

Servus,
bei uns im Großhansdorfer Wald geht es auch wieder richtig zur Sache!
Wir haben wieder einen neuen (längster) Trail und ab morgen folgt ein Weiterer.
Momentan sind es 5. Ein paar kürzer die anderen länger. Voll genial und das Hochschieben ist auch ein klacks.
Geiler weicherer Waldboden wo man richtig durchfräsen kann 

Ein Besuch lohnt sich


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. März 2011)

Hai Jungs !)
das war auch heute mal wieder ein traumhafter Tag - und jetzt weiß ich auch, wie ich fahren muss, ohne mich ne 3/4 Stunde zu verfahren und in Öjendorf - Jenfeld (oder wo auch immer ich eigentlich war)  rauszukommen  

 @ Limiter: den Weg zu beschreiben is net so mein Ding - ich denk wir fahren da einfach ma ;D


Alsterwanderweg is immer wieder was feines, ich werde da vllt nächstes WE meine Süße bewegen, mit mir zu fahren... und da sie heiß drauf ist, mal zu sehen, wie ich so fahre und mit Bike und meinen Protektoren alles anstell, wäre die wohl dabei, einma wohin zu fahren, wo was entsprechendes ist. na da muss ich noch mit ihr sehen (wetter und soo..) aber vllt fahren wir dann da ja hin, ich würd das ja hier nochma posten.



Mr.Nox schrieb:


> watched the videos. the big gap doesn't look big. but **** it. we know how big it is


  biiiitte, lass ma sehen !  ich camp schon vorm PC, um zu sehen wie ich hinter dir fahrend den monster-gap in Volkspark springe.
Meine Freundin und andere sind auch gespannt  (bitte für Sie ohne meinem kleinen "purzelbaum", als ich bei dem mini-Table den x-Up verkackt hab   )



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Servus,
> bei uns im Großhansdorfer Wald geht es auch wieder richtig zur Sache!
> Wir haben wieder einen neuen (längster) Trail und ab morgen folgt ein Weiterer.
> Momentan sind es 5. Ein paar kürzer die anderen länger. Voll genial und das Hochschieben ist auch ein klacks.
> ...


Das klingt sehr einladend und vielversprechend!


Na wenn meine Zuckerschnute hier ist, würde ich nächstes WE mal sehen, aber wer weiß .. sonst auch gern Wedel - Blankenese mit Falkenstein/Waseberg, und dann da Grillen und Chillen ...sehen wir dann ma kurzfrisig was meinerseits angeht -> Wetterund ob sie will oder vllt nur Grillen und Chillen ... ich hab ja die für heute ursprünglich gekauften Würstchen und so noch 

gut Leute, ich wünsch euch was! 

mein  stringt fröhlich , ich habe wieder vertrauen in mein Bike und der Hinterreifen hält grad noch ausreichend dicht ... 0,5 bis 0,7 Bar über den heutigen Tag Druckverlust ...
dass das weiter so bergauf geht ...  und dann wieder bergab ;D

tschööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. März 2011)

Da das ohne mein zutun ein laberthread geworden ist  und bikesandmore seine trail hure gezeigt hat zeige ich mal meine





Leider seit wochen nich fahrbar weil ich für hinten ein 150er laufrad brauche und hope nich so richtig in die gänge kommt , für foto zwecken steckt ein 135er drin , gewicht noch zur zeit bei 18,66 kg , aber ich habe inzwischen einen schicken direkt mount vorbau hier liegen und mit dem neuen laufrad liege ich bei ca 18 kg


----------



## lukidtm (27. März 2011)

wgene blanke grillen wäre ja ma richtig geil 

Nächsten samstag wollte jose herkommen vorrausgesetzt er hat nen Bike

also vlt da dann irwie bisschrn grillen bauen fahren und chillen? 

Luki


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. März 2011)

Ein Monster-Gap im Volkspark??


----------



## Daddelmann (27. März 2011)

naja, er meint diesen step down...


----------



## KennyKillsIt (27. März 2011)

Hi everyone, sounds like you all had another 'toll' day 
Ich bin sehr krank /:

Is there anything happening next weekend? Do you need an extra hand for building or repairing jumps? I'm always willing to pick up a shovel and work


----------



## lukidtm (27. März 2011)

Yes we need help here in Blankenese  

A friend (blackdog) whant´s to come. If he has a bike. 

If you whant to come I will pick you up at the train station in Blankenese.

And get well soon. Gute Besserung

Luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. März 2011)

das english geht mir bischen auf den pisser


----------



## lukidtm (27. März 2011)

ers nunmal austauschschüler/student aus amerika und kann halt kaum deutsch deshalb muss ich ihm nunma auf englishc antworten 

Luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. März 2011)

das wäre eine prima möglichkeit ihm mit dem deutsch zu helfen


----------



## lukidtm (27. März 2011)

ja wenn ich jetzt aber alles auf deutsch schreibe versteht er ja garnichts :/ 
luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KennyKillsIt (27. März 2011)

Ich verstehe Deutsch besser als ich sprechen

My Teacher would appreciate it if I learned more


----------



## lukidtm (27. März 2011)

okai 

also verstehste was wir so schreiben?


----------



## KennyKillsIt (27. März 2011)

Sometimes, but enough to know there's gonna be sausages (Würstchen)


----------



## lukidtm (27. März 2011)

okai 

Wenn du am Samstag nach blankenese kommen willst schreib mir am besten ne nachricht und wir klären das  wie wir das machen



In you langauage:
If you want to come to blankenese on saturday, please write a massage to me, so that we can fix it how we will do it with meeting and so on

Luki


----------



## Kind der Küste (28. März 2011)

Hey Mr. Freeride.
Hört sich ja gut an, was Du da beschreibst.
Vllt. findet sich ja mal die Gelegenheit gemeinsam dort zu fahren.


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. März 2011)

Ich bin im moment am sortieren der bilder und videos. die gestern da waren, haben einen dl link per pn. eure rauspicken müsst ihr selber. kommen aber noch eindeutig mehr. hab hier noch 740mb vom sonntag


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2011)

Ich treffe mich am Samstag mit Lord Shadow gegen 15Uhr hier am Brunsberg(bei Buchholz in der Nordheide)
Wer mit will am besten Shadow kontaktieren, da der aus der Richtung Bahnhof kommt.
Keine richtige Tour, Big Bike geht denke ich auch, müsstet ihr ebenfalls Shadow fragen. 

Did u understand Kenny or do you need a translation?


----------



## KennyKillsIt (29. März 2011)

No I didn't quite get that, I thought it was blankenese right? Wo ist Brunsberg?


----------



## lukidtm (29. März 2011)

ja einma samstag in blankenese an der elbe oder in Brunsberg 

keine ahnung wo das ist

Once you can go to blankenese an saturday or to Brunsberg but i don´t know wehre it is too  it´s you choice what you will do 


So heut mal gelegt udn fuß bisschen verdreht sollte am we aber weg sein wieder alles 

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (29. März 2011)

Hi Leute!

Also ich möchte nochma sagen, dass meine WE-Planung sehr von meiner Süßen abhabgt, sie kommt zu mir und ich will sie dieses WE entscheiden lassen, was wir machen. Da sie mal sehen will, was ich mit meinem Bike so mache stehen die Chancen gut, dass sie mitkommen wollen würd. Sie war ja von der vielen (beschriebenen) Sonne bei Daddel angetan, wo der Hang angenehm windgeschützt wirkte und einige Pätze in der Sonne waren. Aaaaaber da warte ich auf ihr Votum.

Grillen und Chillen mit [ein wenig] Biken wäre auch rischtisch geil, aber wenn sie dann nicht mitkann (sie fährt mehr oder weniger wie Einfache Sterbliche, nicht wie wir  )  dann will ich auch Zeit mit ihr verbringen - dann sehn wir mal.


@ Mr.Freefride/Daddel: 
 naja, der Stepdown im Volkspark hat schon so seine Mindestflugweite von über 4 Meter, das finde ich nich einfach nur ein Step-Down. 


@Mr. Nox:   ouha, die ersten Bilder sind ja zum  ... vieeeeeeeelen Dank auch nochma an Neele!
dann bin ich ja ma gespannt auf die Videos  

@ blümchen - meinst du mit "hier am Brunsberg" in Buchholz? (ich bin da ja von der Arbeit recht häufig - seh auch etwas grün, aber wo da was is wüsst ich noch nicht...)

guuut
ich freu mich aufs nächste Ma mit euch 
uuuund besdonders auf die Go-Pro HD Aufnahmen, wenn sie denn eine uploadfähige Größe haben 
tschööö


----------



## lukidtm (29. März 2011)

Hehe

Bin dann ma gespannt auf die Entscheidung deiner süßen 

WIr haben heut angefangen nen sitz und lagerplatz ein zu richten  

Luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2011)

KennyKillsIt schrieb:


> No I didn't quite get that, I thought it was blankenese right? Wo ist Brunsberg?


Brunsberg is somewhere else outside of hamburg.
I guess blankenese is better for you. to come to us is a bit more comlicated
and i just asked for the case you want to know



HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> @ blümchen - meinst du mit "hier am Brunsberg" in Buchholz? (ich bin da ja von der Arbeit recht häufig - seh auch etwas grün, aber wo da was is wüsst ich noch nicht...)


Also der Brunsberg  liegt in der Nähe von Buchholz. Etwa 4km weg oder so.
Ist der "Berg" mit heidefläche drumherum und etwa 20hm tiefer ist rundherum wald, die wanderwege bzw. trails kann man gut fahren, z.B. in die Höllenschlucht rein(nichts tolles aufgrund des names erwarten)
Hier sieht man das ganz gut--> KLICK ME


----------



## KennyKillsIt (29. März 2011)

Ich bringe mein Freund mit mir am Samstag. 
What types of features are in Blankenese. I could not find Brunsberg on the map. lol 

Ich Konnte die s1 oder s11 bahn bis Blankenese von Hamburg Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## lukidtm (29. März 2011)

yes you can take the s1 an saturday

ööm whe have here not so much jumps and so on but the trail is longer than at the volkspark and it´s more technical here but not so high jumps and so on. The most of us who build here where hardtail riders. 

It you take the S1 I will catch you up at the train station 

Lukas


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2011)

brunsberg ist to the right of the marked adress  the big heath area(or ist it moorland)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2011)

Brunsberg und Pferdekopf sind bei Buchholz in der Nordheide. Gibt einige feine Trails hier, man muss nur wissen wo. Also wer Lust hat sollte ruhig mal kommen, es lohnt sich! Big Bike, Hardtail, Am, ... geht alles!
Von Buchholz, Jesteburg oder Holm-Seppensen aus würde ich ggf. Leute mitnehmen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. März 2011)

weiß jemand ob daddel seinen rahmen lackieren oder pulvern hat machen lassen ? ( Komisches deutsch eigentlich ??? ) und was er dafür bezahlt hat ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2011)

~140 Nass+Strahlen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. März 2011)

ok danke sehr , schwere entscheidung


----------



## KennyKillsIt (29. März 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> yes you can take the s1 an saturday
> 
> ööm whe have here not so much jumps and so on but the trail is longer than at the volkspark and it´s more technical here but not so high jumps and so on. The most of us who build here where hardtail riders.
> 
> ...



That's okay my friends all ride hardtails. Aber ich habe keine Hardtail. 
Is there the possibility of building new gnar sections?


----------



## lukidtm (29. März 2011)

what are gnare sections?

The possibility of buling somtetihing new is there. we are building there a new trail at the moment  

Lukas


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2011)

gnar = hard, cool


----------



## lukidtm (29. März 2011)

ah danke


hm  I don´t know if you can build there gnar sections. I have no experince in building some gnar sections :/

Luki


----------



## KennyKillsIt (29. März 2011)

I love building some good trails. I could bring two foldable shovels


----------



## lukidtm (29. März 2011)

Nice

I bring there some shovels too. 

When will you arrive at the train station?

Then I pick you up 

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KennyKillsIt (29. März 2011)

I habe keine Ahnung. I will know friday at the latest.


----------



## lukidtm (29. März 2011)

Okai 

no problem  

So gute nacht  

Lukas


----------



## lukidtm (30. März 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38753

Paar bilder von unserem Trail

Fotos hat ne freundin von mir gemacht 

Lukas


----------



## KennyKillsIt (30. März 2011)

Those are the trails in Blankenese? Looks like plenty of fun. has possibilities for some good wood features


----------



## lukidtm (30. März 2011)

jep this is here in Blankenese


----------



## KennyKillsIt (30. März 2011)

Toll!!

I need to get healthy fast


----------



## lukidtm (30. März 2011)

I  hope so too 

Gute besserung


----------



## KennyKillsIt (31. März 2011)

Ich ging zum Arzt. 
Ich habe bronchitis.......


Kein Fahrradfahren für mich


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. März 2011)

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (31. März 2011)

O Gute besserung!!


----------



## KennyKillsIt (31. März 2011)

Danke sehr


----------



## ginkgo (31. März 2011)

Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## lukidtm (31. März 2011)

SO wollte ma fragen was samstag so geht? bzw wer bock hat hier Blankenses vorbei zugucken.

Kim, jannine( die die die bilder macht) und ich sind aufjedenfall da.

Das wetter soll ja traum werden und man könnte ja abends sich noch bisschen an die elbe setzen oder so  

Lukas


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. März 2011)

Ihr solltet alle hierher kommen
Mal wieder nach HH hätte ich aber auch Lust. Nur nicht dieses Wochenende.


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. März 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ihr solltet alle hierher kommen
> Mal wieder nach HH hätte ich aber auch Lust. Nur nicht dieses Wochenende.


Richtig! Immer kommen alle nach HH, aber außerhalb ist's auch schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kind der Küste (1. April 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> SO wollte ma fragen was samstag so geht? bzw wer bock hat hier Blankenses vorbei zugucken.
> 
> Kim, jannine( die die die bilder macht) und ich sind aufjedenfall da.
> 
> ...



Ich muss mal sehen. Lust hätte ich schon, allerdings nicht den ganzen Tag.
Sind die Trails in der Nähe des Puppenmuseums, da hinten am Golfplatz?


----------



## ginkgo (1. April 2011)

Jo, direkt unter dem Festaurant "am Falkenstein" oder so heißt das.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. April 2011)

Nordheide


----------



## lukidtm (1. April 2011)

Kind der Küste schrieb:


> Ich muss mal sehen. Lust hätte ich schon, allerdings nicht den ganzen Tag.
> Sind die Trails in der Nähe des Puppenmuseums, da hinten am Golfplatz?




Ja da in der nähe Siebenweg heißt der weg wo der trail dran liegt 

könnte dich sonst auch irgentwo abholen  

Lukas


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. April 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nordheide


Ich könnte ja mein Kumpel von nebenan fragen, aber gutes Wetter gleich mehr Leute und er ist da nicht ganz so rücksichtsvoll.
Deswegen weiß ich net.
Wäre echt mal schön, ein paar Hamburger hier zu haben!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. April 2011)

Bikepark gruppenfahrt im Sommer ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. April 2011)

Hallo Blom. Biken fällt aus, weil wir heute den bekackten Vertretungspostboten hatten und mal wieder überhaupt keine Post/Pakete ankamen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. April 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hallo Blom. Biken fällt aus, weil wir heute den bekackten Vertretungspostboten hatten und mal wieder überhaupt keine Post/Pakete ankamen.


Was ein Ar***, beschwer dich, ich will biken und du sollst dein Päkchen haben. Ich finde, so geht das nicht.


----------



## Kind der Küste (1. April 2011)

Wann seid ihr denn Morgen dort (Gingko und Luki)?
Ich muss morgen gucken, ob es passt. Ansonsten kommt der Sommer ja erst und es wird sich sicherlich noch ne Gelegenheit finden!


----------



## ginkgo (1. April 2011)

Also wann Luki da ist weiß ich nicht, aber ich bin garnicht da.

Ich wünsche euch alle viel Spaß dieses Wochenende!
Ich "darf" endlich wieder Regatta Segeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (1. April 2011)

ich bin ab 12 uhr da  

bis es dunkel wird denk ich ma  bzw zu dunkel zum fahren ist 

Sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte war bootfahren 

Luki


----------



## KennyKillsIt (1. April 2011)

I thought you all should enjoy this too


----------



## lukidtm (1. April 2011)

haha very nice!!

Hope you get better!??

Lukas


----------



## KennyKillsIt (1. April 2011)

That gif was made last week.
But I'm feeling better, but mother won't allow me to do anything yet


----------



## lukidtm (1. April 2011)

ah okai

Hmm I think your´re mother knows what is right 


Luki


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. April 2011)

Hey,
kleine Impressionen unserer Trail in Großhansdorf findet ihr jetzt in meinem MTB-News Fotos!


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. April 2011)

Sieht gut aus Ich habe einiges abzuklappern in HH.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. April 2011)

gibt es noch hoffnung auf deutschen schriftverkehr hier oder bleibt es so ?


----------



## lukidtm (3. April 2011)

Serh geile bilder

Muss auch noch soo viel abklappern hier 

WIr hatten auch wieder viel viel spaß AM Falkenstein samstah bilder folgen denk ich mal.

Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KennyKillsIt (3. April 2011)

Hey everybody!
Wie geht es Ihnen?

I'm feeling much better. Anything happening next saturday?


----------



## Blackdog1981 (4. April 2011)

*So ihr ein paar bilder von unsere neue Trail in hamburg *
*ist nur der anfang mann nuß noch viel machen.*


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. April 2011)

wo ist das ? gerne auch pm , du hast kein bike ? brauchst nen rahmen dämpfer und gabel , kann damit handeln lol


----------



## Blackdog1981 (4. April 2011)

ja in moment habe ich kein bike,hab mein Gambler verkauft will mir was neues holen kann mich aber nicht endscheiden was für ein, hab ja 3 bikes zu auswahl
Trek session 88, Transition TR450 oder Intense 951.hehe


----------



## ginkgo (4. April 2011)

Nimm das Trek Session 88!


----------



## lukidtm (4. April 2011)

Ne Das Tr450!!

Ach und die bilder sehen ma derbs geil aus!! Ich muss ma wieder zu dir mitm neuen bike 

Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KennyKillsIt (4. April 2011)

TR450 ist schwer.

Ich empfehle das!


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. April 2011)

Tolles Rad, aber der 2010er Rahmen war schöner! 

Wo steht am Samstag was an? Ich und Shadow wollen Blankenese(eher) oder Nicolo.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (5. April 2011)

Moin! 

 @ luki, ... all
Ich bin wieder gesund und Schnuckie is wieder wech für ne ganze Woche. 
Ich war freitag krank und Samstag nur fit genug, raus zum Grillen und einfach cruisen, aber richtig Biken war das WE kräftemäßig nicht drin ... und Sonntag war ja scheiß Wetter :/

@:Kenny   is gnar a real word or just slang? Gute Besserung! 

@Schattenschatzi: ja, mach doch gern ma mit Blümchen was, ich kann am WE mit der Profi-Karte vom HVV *so wie ich das versteh* sogar mit einer weiteren Person für lau - aber ich klär das nochma ab 
da die meisten wohl ne Stunde oder mehr Anfahrt haben, wär schon cool, da vllt die Sachen irgendwo deponieren zu können, vllt mit grillen oder sowas ?

@ Banshee: klingt sehr gut!
ein Kumpel und ich sind vom 13.5. bis 22.5. einschließlich in Winterberg. Sonst habe ich den Urlaub überwiegend schon verplant, aber für ein WE sehr gern!
weil das auch nich so weit is: wie wäre es ma mit Malente? wär doch was, denke ich! (war da selber noch nie wie auch Harz (ausgenommen Hahnenklee)  ) ...

@ mr:freeride... sieht gut aus, ja, da haben wir alle viel abzuklappern ;D

@blagdog: meeeeine Güte, wenn ich am Sams. in Popptown bin, muss ich mir ma das Rad ausleihen und mir das ansehen ... oder is das wo anders als ich denk? // wooo 


@ all:
soo, ich hab alles aufgeholt 

samstag bin ich auch noch mit Arbeit und Reifenwechsel von meinem Auto beschäftigt, danach wird wohl nix mehr.
Sonntag habe ich keine SChicht, was steht an?
bei gutem Wetter is ne "kleine" Runde Biken doch hoffentlich drin, oder ?!

schaun wir ma, dass das hoffentlich trocken bleibt.
bis die Tage (vermtl. Fr.)


----------



## ginkgo (5. April 2011)

Ich habe mir in der Bucht eine SchlÃ¼sselanhÃ¤nger Kamera fÃ¼r 13â¬ gekauft und will euch jetzt mal das erste Video damit zeigen:


Die Kamera ist mit Klettband am Visier fest und funktioniert sehr einfach. Mit der QualitÃ¤t bin ich fÃ¼r den geringen Preis auch zufrieden, bei dem Video sind mit MAGIX einige Verackler schon entfernt, aber auch da geht mit besseren Settings bestimmt noch was.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. April 2011)

Kann man am Waseberg denn einigermaßen sicher seine Sachen deponieren?
Wann solls losgehen? Ich wäre für einen relativ frühen Termin, damit der Tag sich lohnt.


----------



## lukidtm (5. April 2011)

Ja man kann die sicher deponieren aber der trail ist nun nicht mehr am waseberg 

und ich muss dieses samstag halt ma sehen wiel meine mutter burzeltach hat und meine tante da ist aber bock auf biken hab ich alle mal 

Lukas


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. April 2011)

Würdet ihr uns an der Bahn aufgabeln? Gibts einen, oder mehrere Trails?
Ich bring mal die Cam und ein paar Blitze mit


----------



## lukidtm (5. April 2011)

S bahn blankense ? Ja wenn ich kann würde ich

kann sein das wir erst noch bisschen reparieren müssten dann da der trail letzten samstag bisschen gelitten hat :/ 

Lukas


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. April 2011)

Dann können wir ja noch eine Runde Treppenshreddern zum Abschluss einlegen


----------



## lukidtm (5. April 2011)

du weißt schon das der bahnhof oben liegt also du am ende hochfahren musst  am anfang wäre das besser ^^ 

kaka ich kann samstag garnicht fällt mir ein bin mitm segelverein weg son mist 

kann nur sein das ich schon relativ früh wieder da bin weiß ich aber nicht so ganz 

AM 17.4. wäre der nächste termin wo ich kann 

Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limiter (5. April 2011)

Mal ein Event in der Nähe, schaut gut aus.

http://bikeday-lueneburg.de/index.php?cat=Bilder


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. April 2011)

Hmm, wollen wir dann trotzdem Blankenese oder doch Nicolo, Malte?

@Limiter: Schaut interessant aus


----------



## Daddelmann (5. April 2011)

ich hab ihn strahlen lassen, mehrmals lackieren und bla bla und 240 euro bezahlt. rausgeschmissenes geld, glaubt mir mal. lass ihn pulvern, rentiert sich!


----------



## lukidtm (5. April 2011)

Blome das tuht mir leid das es irwie ent so passt aber dnek ich könnte samstags doch von ca 13 uhr bis 18 uhr  also das sollte gehen die zeit  Jacob wird auch da sein dann denk ich udn vlt ne freundin zum bilder machen 

Lukas


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. April 2011)

Hmm, mÃ¼ssten wir gucken, dass wir vllt. vorher Innenstadt oder Nicolo machen, weil nur fÃ¼r einen halben tag sind mir die Tickets mit glaube ich +15â¬ arg grenzwertig, auÃerdem so spÃ¤t ist schlecht, weil ich um 20Uhr auf nem Geburtstag eingeladen bin.
Aber bis 17h denke ich wÃ¼rde gehen, dann wÃ¤re ich gegen 18, 18:30 zu Hause.


----------



## lukidtm (5. April 2011)

ok ja das mit den 15â¬ versteh ich

von wo kommst du denn das es so teuer ist?

Lukas


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. April 2011)

Ein Dorf im Ã¤uÃerster Ring, sÃ¼dl. von Buchholz in der Nordheide, nennt sich Handeloh. 
Selsbt wenn ich von Buchholt fahre sind nur 2,3â¬ weniger.


----------



## lukidtm (6. April 2011)

hmmm okai also ich fahre samstag safe aber erst so ab ca 13 uhr  könnte euch dann so am bahnhof abhohlen 

lukas


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. April 2011)

Eventuell Innenstadt=>Blankenese=>Lukitrails?
Ich würde auch gerne gegen 17:00 zurück. Allerdings würde ich vorschlagen gegen 10:00-11:00 hier aufzubrechen.
Nicolo kommst du mit?

@all: Bald wird es Zeit für eine Streetsession und zwar am bestens späten Nachmittag bis Abends/Nachts für coole Fotos und Stimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (6. April 2011)

Ja wenn du/ihr kommst sag bescheid wann ihr am Bahnhof ankommt und so  

Streetsession? was verstehst du darunter genau? 

Lukas


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. April 2011)

Durch die Stadt fahren und einfach Spaß haben. Sprünge etc. gibts überall.


----------



## lukidtm (6. April 2011)

aso okai ja klingt nice  wenn ich zeit hab bin ich dabei 

Luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. April 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Eventuell Innenstadt=>Blankenese=>Lukitrails?
> Ich würde auch gerne gegen 17:00 zurück. Allerdings würde ich vorschlagen gegen 10:00-11:00 hier aufzubrechen.
> Nicolo kommst du mit?
> 
> @all: Bald wird es Zeit für eine Streetsession und zwar am bestens späten Nachmittag bis Abends/Nachts für coole Fotos und Stimmung.


Passt!
Am besten gibst du uns mal deine Handynummer Luki, dann können wir am Samstag (notfalls) anrufen.
Streetsession aber bitte erst, wenn ich neue Gabel, LRS habe


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. April 2011)

Meine Domain ist da Hat Spiel wie`n Schuko in der Starkstrombuchse


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. April 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Meine Domain ist da Hat Spiel wie`n Schuko in der Starkstrombuchse


Was?!
Hat der Verkäufer das nicht angegeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (6. April 2011)

Nö


----------



## ginkgo (6. April 2011)

Also ich bin Samstag auch dabei und kann euch auch abholen.
Ich hab auch früher Zeit als Luki wenn ihr schon vorher fahren wollt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. April 2011)

ginkgo schrieb:


> Also ich bin Samstag auch dabei und kann euch auch abholen.
> Ich hab auch früher Zeit als Luki wenn ihr schon vorher fahren wollt.


Das klingt gut Mal gucken was aus Shadows Gabel wird?


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. April 2011)

Die Gabel ist fahrbar. Sollen nur bald (vermutlich wenn ich im Urlaub bin) neue Buchsen rein.


----------



## lukidtm (7. April 2011)

Okai klingt gut 

also klappt samstag? 

Lukas


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. April 2011)

Von mir aus ja. Blümchen, wann treffen wir uns? Zug um 10:20?


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. April 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Von mir aus ja. Blümchen, wann treffen wir uns? Zug um 10:20?


Hmm, ich denke das passt. Ich muss dann mal gucken, wie ich nach Buchholz komme, ob mit Bahn oder anders.
Was fährst du alles? Ich dachte an FullFace und Kniepads oder die kuniberts?Goggle natürlich auch.
Tante Edit möchte wissen, wann du im Urlaub bist?


----------



## lukidtm (7. April 2011)

Moin

Ja für unseren trail würde ich das so empfehlen  

Wann gedenkt ihr denn hier zu sein?

Lukas


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. April 2011)

Mit Abstecher in die Innenstadt, kein Plan 
Ich denke, wir sind so gegen 11h in HH, also 2h Innenstadt etwa und dann zu dir, schätze ich. Mal sehen, ich habe ja deine Nummer.


----------



## lukidtm (7. April 2011)

okai

muss ma sehen wie lang ich bei dem segel kram da bin um 13 uhr soll da spätestens schluss sein ich will aber shco um 12 weg  

Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginkgo (8. April 2011)

Also ich kann auch schon früher kommen und wollte das eig auch, wer meine Nummer möchte schreibt mir seine kurz per PN


----------



## Kind der Küste (8. April 2011)

Könnt ihr mir nochmal die genaue Adresse zukommen lassen?
Werde wohl auch vorbei kommen. Fahre allerdings mit dem Auto zu euch.
gruß


----------



## lukidtm (8. April 2011)

Siebenweg heißt der weg wo der trail dran liegt sonst am besten parks du auf dem parkplatz bei dme restaurante 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Falkensteiner+Weg&daddr=&hl=de&geocode=FdxdMQMdqDqVAA&mra=mr&sll=53.565879,9.779892&sspn=0.012056,0.042272&ie=UTF8&z=15

Bei A ist der Parkplatz 
Lukas


----------



## RZL DZL (8. April 2011)

Ist jemand heute nachmittag oder morgen vormittag jemand im Volxpark? will nicht mehr lernen...


----------



## ginkgo (8. April 2011)

@ Kind an der Küste: Wir können uns auch da am Parkplatz (Restaurant) treffen und ich zeige dir dann wo alles ist.

@All die morgen kommen: Hat irgendjemand noch eine alte Brille die ich morgen mal testen kann?

Wer will denn noch kommen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. April 2011)

Eine alte Brille? Meinst du eine Goggle oder Sonnenbrille. Du kannst meine Goggle ruhig mal aufsetzen, aber ich verticke die noch lange nicht.

Schön, wenn wir mehrere sind.


----------



## ginkgo (8. April 2011)

Ich meine eine Goggle


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. April 2011)

ich muss ma eben viel nachholen zu lesen und ... dann änder ich hier meine Antwort und dann ... 

...noch hab ich Schatzi am Telefon ... geht gleich looos XD - so und auf an die Arbeit =]


also, viel los Jungs, das is suuper, Saisonstart!!!
Samstag arbeite ich halt uncool viel, danach soll /will ich an 2 Autos Winterreifen gg. Sommerreifen tauschen, das wird wohl etwas dauern und ab 18 Uhr dann vermutlich von mir aus wird wohl niemand mehr wollen ... wär sonst nur grillen/chillen drin, wenn denn das Wetter so wird. jetzt is ja mittelprächtig.

kommenden SONNTAG geht bei mir so 2-3 Std fahren, leider. Dafür möglicherweise das WE drauf nochmal und dann mit anschließendem Grillen und Chillen mit meiner Süßen. Steht aber noch nicht fest, die is jedenfalls hier bei mir und will mich mal aufm Bike sehen ...


 am Sonntag dem 17.4. - hätt wer Lust mit beim Bikeday in Lüneburg mitzumachen ? genauer gesagt die Tour mitfahren oder beim DH obwohl ich mich selber ja nich ganz als DH'er seh ... mal sehen ?!
versteh ich dass denn dann falsch, dass man bei Teilnahme an der Tour den DH Teil verpasst? dat wär ja beknackt!

@Ginko: ich will die Cam unbedingt in echt sehen! für das Geld ! ;D und ggf dann mehr Details! 

Soooo ... und nun warte ich ma, lasst doch am Sonntag, alle die was machen wollen, gemeinsam wo sein ... oder nächstest WE 
und nun mal die Antworten abwarten =]


----------



## lukidtm (8. April 2011)

okai dann warte ich ma auf deine änderung 

Jacob meinte aber das du morgen nicht kannst :/

Ich muss ma sehen wie das sontag nahcmittag mit ner kleinen runde hier ist da ich bis ca 15 uhr handball spiel habe :/ 

Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginkgo (8. April 2011)

@Hamburger Berg: Ich muss leider für Sonntag absagen weil wir da ein schon länger geplantes Training haben...
Aber wir schaffen das irgendwann mal!


----------



## Mr.Nox (8. April 2011)

Ich bin am Sonntag wieder auf den N-Trails zu finden. Weitere 3-4 Leute kommen auch+meine hauseigene Fotografin!!
LG


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. April 2011)

Ah ok.
Shadow, ich werde wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto oder rad direkt zum bahnhof kommen, da passend keine Heide-Bahn fährt 
Falls was ist, schreib mir ne SMS


----------



## ginkgo (8. April 2011)

Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir morgen "Abend" (ca. 18 Uhr) bei uns am Trail zum Abschluss noch Grillen? Dann müsste jeder für sich Fleisch/Würstechen usw. mitbringen und ich würde mit meinen Eltern den Grill stellen.

Und gebt mir doch mal eure Handynummer wegen morgen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. April 2011)

Sorry, aber wir wollen spätestens gegen 17h in der bahn nach Hause sitzen, ich bin noch eingeladen und er kein Plan


----------



## Kind der Küste (8. April 2011)

Wann wollen wir uns denn am Parkplatz vom Restaurant treffen?
Dem Grillen muss ich leider absagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (8. April 2011)

Grillen kann ich auch nicht da meine mutter geburstag hat  

Lukas


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. April 2011)

Kind der Küste schrieb:


> Wann wollen wir uns denn am Parkplatz vom Restaurant treffen?
> Dem Grillen muss ich leider absagen.


Also ich denke, Shadow und ich werden gegen 13h oder so ähnlich da sein(hatte ich bereits geschrieben)
wir rufen dann bei luki an


----------



## KennyKillsIt (8. April 2011)

Hello everybody, I'm feeling all better and ready to shred again.
I'll be im Volkspark am Samstag.

I built something while I was sick and thought I'd tryout out tomorrow.


----------



## Kind der Küste (8. April 2011)

Dann bin ich morgen um 13 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz vom Restaurant oder in unmittelbarer Nähe!
Lukis Mobile No. habe ich ja.


----------



## ginkgo (8. April 2011)

Ales Grillen wird dann morgen nichts...
Und ruft mich doch einfach an wenn ihr noch ca. 25min habt, dann treffen wir uns am Restaurant.

@KennyKillsI: Do you want to come to our Falkenstein Trail? I can pic you up from the station in Blankenese or Wedel.
I want to be on the Trail up from 13 o´clock or something like this.

You can bring your cam to us, too. 
Sorry for my English...


----------



## KennyKillsIt (8. April 2011)

@ginkgo
Is that the trail you talked about earlier? I'm not sure if i should go. The reason I watt to use the cam is because I need to get shots fur mien Schule Kunstprojekt.
Ich mochte die step down springen 

Are the Falkenstein trails fast?


----------



## ginkgo (8. April 2011)

Yes it is the Trail. You can go fast on the Falkenstein Trail but you can also go slow. 
And you can also use it for your "Kunstprojekt", maybe it is nice to film an end next to the river Elbe.


----------



## KennyKillsIt (8. April 2011)

Good, this should be fun


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. April 2011)

Well, nice to see you all tomorrow. 
I guess we will have a lot of fun!


----------



## KennyKillsIt (8. April 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (9. April 2011)

AHjee wie ich mich freu  

Sorry das ich mich gestern abend nicht mehr gemeldet habe hab mir beim training ne leichte gehirnerschütterung oder sowas geholt und hab mich danach erstmal ins bett gelegt jetzt gehts mir aber bestens  

WE WILL HAVE FUUUUUUUUUUUN 

Lukas


----------



## ThorbenH. (9. April 2011)

Moin leute,
bin neu hier im Forum und hab mal ein wenig rumgestöbert.
Komme aus Rissen und wusste garnicht das im Falkenstein ein Trail ist. Kenne nur den in der kiese oder volkspark.
Seit ihr öfters unterwegs? Würde mich evtl mal mitm kollegen anschließen.
ps. bin freund von jonas 

lg


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2011)

Jihaaa. War klasse heute. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Fotos gibts in einer kleinen Weile.


----------



## ginkgo (9. April 2011)

Jo, heute war Klasse!
Und Torben ist nachher auch noch gekommen.Auf die Bilder und Videos freu ich mich!


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. April 2011)

War einfach ein Hamer tag, die stürze waren zwar teilweise nicht schön aber trotzdem hats nen heiden spaß gemacht und ich denke, ich(wir) kommen garantiert wieder. 
Ich kann kaum auf die bilder und videos warten 


Well, was just a very nice day! Was nice to meet you guys, especially the kenny and his mates!
I can't wait for the photos and videos


----------



## Kind der Küste (9. April 2011)

Yeah! War gut.
Bin auf die Fotos und ggf. Videos gespannt.


----------



## lukidtm (9. April 2011)

Ja man war traum tag  

Hat richtig fun gemacht und Fritjof deine line nach dem sprung zum zweiten sprung wo der schuh dran ist ja ma so toll dann hat man da locker nen 4m Sprung . Werde die sicher ausbauen  

Bilder von jannine pack ich bald hoch, muss halt mit meiner mutter noch geburstag feiern bisschen  

Lukas


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2011)

Paar Bildchen:





















Mehr gibts hier, ich lade auch noch welche hoch:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/39009
Das sind jetzt alles komprimierte OOC JPEGs. Wer ein Bild in guter Quali und nachbearbeitet möchte, melde sich.


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. April 2011)

Ich hätte gerne das Sturzbild in guter Quali und nachbearbeitet 
E-Mail kennst du ja!

Gute Bilder hast du gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. April 2011)

@Bloemfontain: Hätte ich gewusst, wie du meine Laufräder behandelst, würden sie jetzt noch schon in Sicherheit unter meinem Bett liegen!


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. April 2011)

Denen gehts noch gut! Keine Sorge.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2011)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> ja in moment habe ich kein bike,hab mein Gambler verkauft will mir was neues holen kann mich aber nicht endscheiden was für ein, hab ja 3 bikes zu auswahl
> Trek session 88, Transition TR450 oder Intense 951.hehe



Orange 224 EVO


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2011)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich hab ihn strahlen lassen, mehrmals lackieren und bla bla und 240 euro bezahlt. rausgeschmissenes geld, glaubt mir mal. lass ihn pulvern, rentiert sich!



Zur zeit fällt das pulvern wohl weg , wegen dieser bekackten hintebau lagerkonstruktion , bekomm den hinterbau nicht ab weil die lager nicht auszubauen sind


----------



## KennyKillsIt (9. April 2011)

Tolles photos!

I'm going to upload the cable cam shots. 
Funny, it turns out the camera was too slow 


When I got back into bremen mine ketten tore apart and I fell 
My arm is all bloody now


It was great fun today, I can't wait to do it again, thank you all


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2011)

Damn. Get well sonn!

Ich habe nochmal nachgefüttert! / I have loaded some more pics up.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KennyKillsIt (9. April 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Limiter (9. April 2011)

Schöne Bilder, Spaß habt ihr jedenfalls gehabt. 

@Bloemfontain, sind die Knochen noch heil, teils sehen die Stürze nicht so erfreulich aus.


Andere Frage, suche dringend einen Royal Racing Dealer, hat da jemand eine Adresse für mich?


----------



## ginkgo (9. April 2011)

Ist es normal das eine Kamera bei der Auflösung von 720 x 480 ganze 200MB für 2min braucht?
Kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2011)

Bmo


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2011)

@ginko: Ist, je nach Komprimierung, realistisch.


----------



## ginkgo (9. April 2011)

OK, mal sehen, ist AVI Format und vielleicht war das Licht einfach so, ist ja auch nach Umgebung und Licht unterschiedlich....


----------



## lukidtm (9. April 2011)

WUi sehr geile Bilder die von jannine folgen heute noch  

Ich hab sie netterweise direkt nachm fahren schon bekommen 

Kenny get well Soon!!

Lukas


----------



## KennyKillsIt (9. April 2011)

lukidtm:
Oh i'll be fine, it doesn't even hurt, just looks weird


----------



## lukidtm (9. April 2011)

that sounds good 

So jetzt werd ich ma gucken welche bilder ich hochlade  

Lukas


----------



## ginkgo (9. April 2011)

Have you uploaded the Videos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KennyKillsIt (9. April 2011)




----------



## lukidtm (9. April 2011)

ach verdammt wieso kann ich jetzt nicht mehr mehrer bilder zu gleich hochladen 

Nice tries kenny  

Lukas


----------



## ginkgo (9. April 2011)

Nice tries!
Can you upload the Video from me in front of you and when I was riding with your Helmet?


----------



## KennyKillsIt (9. April 2011)

Okay, the video of you riding in front is bad, not much can be seen of you.
The gopro angle was too low :wit:
I will still upload it


----------



## lukidtm (9. April 2011)

Sooo Jannines bilder sind online. ABer sie ist mir paar nicht zufrieden unscharf und so ^^



 





















War nen toller tag mit euch gerne wieder!!

Was a nice day!! Hope we will do it agian ... 

Luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. April 2011)

Aloha!

ja also ich bin ganz eindeutig unentschlossen ^^
also ich muss noch außer ein Paar/ paar Stunden morgen Biken noch viel anderen Kram im Haushalt und sonst machen, 
da klingt ne Runde in Reinbek echt gut 

 ich lese mal, was seit meinem stundenlangen  Telen mit Schatzi passiert is ... wo wer was macht und soooo ...


Ergänzung:
hmm, ja, ich schau morgen wohl nochmal rein, aber wann weiß ich nicht. Wenn ich ausrücke, dann definitif mit Handy (ruft sonst gern bei mir aufm Festnetz an  - ich kann leider eh nie so lang schlafen ...) und entweder mit ner abgemachten Sache mit wem von euch oder ich schnapp mir den DH/FR Kumpel von mir, der leider zZ noch kein eigenes Bike hat (baut sich grade einen Dirter neu im Endstadium auf) und mach früh morgens ne Tour  - muss noch anderes machen ... also, ich hoff, man sieht sich.

tschööö, gute Nacht und möglicherweise sieht man sich  =]


----------



## wesb (10. April 2011)

schaut wirklich gut aus bei euch. Da kriegt man echt lust :-(
Wenn ich wieder fit bin muss ich euch ma besuchen kommen


----------



## Mr.Nox (10. April 2011)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Aloha!



ich wäre heute wieder mit ein par auf den n-trails. Neele würde wieder fotos machen! wäre ab 13:30 spätestens da!
LG Linus


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. April 2011)

So, ich habe in der Gruppe auch nochmal ein paar Fotos hochgeladen 
KLICK ME


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (11. April 2011)

Deine bilder sind echt guut  

War nen sau schöner tag mit euch da  Dieses woche estmal reparieren/verbessern/umbauen  

Lukas


----------



## ginkgo (11. April 2011)

So einen Tag müssen wir wiederholen!
Auch wenn ich an dem Tag sau schlecht gefahren bin hat es extrem viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## KennyKillsIt (11. April 2011)

I had some spare time while taking a break from my studies 
Edited a couple of the high resolution pictures thanks to Malte 

Before 








After!








Before 






After


----------



## ginkgo (11. April 2011)

Really Nice!
Have you got Holidays on Friday?


----------



## KennyKillsIt (11. April 2011)

Yes, I do


----------



## ginkgo (11. April 2011)

Do you want to go biking?
I have holidays, too.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KennyKillsIt (11. April 2011)

Hell yes


----------



## ginkgo (11. April 2011)

Ok nice!
I will ask my friends to come with us, maybe we can make a little session.
One little Question  How old are you?


----------



## KennyKillsIt (11. April 2011)

Ich bin 16 

Have another photo session, maybe at the volkspark, 
or keep working on the Blankenese trails.


----------



## ginkgo (11. April 2011)

Ich bin auch erst 14.
We will see, we can work on the Blankenese Trails 
But I think we can decide the location on Friday when we meet us at the Train.
I have to learn now...

We will write!


----------



## ginkgo (11. April 2011)

The photo from you is really nice, put it in the photo of the week folder!
But in very big! It is a nice wallpaper.


----------



## KennyKillsIt (11. April 2011)

Photo of the week? was?


----------



## ginkgo (11. April 2011)

There is an album "Foto der Woche vorschläge", load it up there.
And then post the photo again that we can like it.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. April 2011)

hossa!

mit nächstem WE steht noch mit meiner Freundin aus 

gestern war echt seeehr schön an / auf den N-Trails, ich bin sogar in der gleichen Zeit in etwa wieder bis zu mir nach hause geradelt ... also wenn ich mal nicht allzu ko bin: viel besser, weil einfach etwas Training und Zeitmäßig nimmt sich da ja nischts 

 haut rein, ich habe ne laaaange Woche (schichtmäßig) vor mir, ich meld mich wohl am Sam-/ Sonntag wenn meine  mitkommen will, wo man anständig hüpfen kann ... Volkspark oder N-Trails ...

bis demnächst!


----------



## lukidtm (11. April 2011)

Nice edit Kenny  

Hmm  I Want to have holdays too  I hace only a special plan for this week, so I hopde that i get often school out earlier  

Ohje meine nglishc ist grottig grade  

KLaus irwann klappt das auch das du ma herkommst  

Lukas


----------



## KennyKillsIt (11. April 2011)

Foto der Woche???
!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/873716
I forgot, who took this picture? It's amaziinnngggg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginkgo (12. April 2011)

It´s is from Malte I think.


----------



## ThorbenH. (12. April 2011)

Bei einer Session im Volkspark bin ich auch am Start!!


----------



## lukidtm (12. April 2011)

No It´s fram jannine. The Girl who came later  

Ich kann am we wie gesagt nur sonntag  

Samstag hab ich sportbootfürherschein prüfung und keine ahnung wie lange die geht mit glück hätte ich nachmittags zeit  

Lukas


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. April 2011)

Could you edit THIS picture of my carsh too?
Nice work btw.

Wenn ich biken gehen sollte am Wochenende, nur ne kleine Tour hier.


----------



## KennyKillsIt (12. April 2011)

Hehehehe, I already did, infect I edited all the crash shots last night.

I will upload later today


----------



## lukidtm (12. April 2011)

Hehe

Today we bild a new jump and start to repair the trail  

It´s all so dry on the track  

SO neuer sprung gebaut heut und angefangen anliger zu reparieren  

Lukas


----------



## KennyKillsIt (12. April 2011)

At Blankenese there was a section I liked and wanted to maybe build 

Would be cool with some northshore! Does anyone have a saw, hammer and nails?


----------



## lukidtm (12. April 2011)

yes we hace saw hammer and nails but wich wood do you want to take? 

Lukas


----------



## ginkgo (12. April 2011)

I have a saw, hammer and nails, too and I can bring them on Friday when we want to build.  But the Question with the wood is a very big question...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (12. April 2011)

I have some plank ( I hope this word is a plurale tantum). But I don`t know when we`ll come around the next time.
If I get the car I´d like to manage it next Sunday.


----------



## ginkgo (12. April 2011)

Here are two little clips from the new Elements:

Rider: Torben

Rider: Lukas


----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. April 2011)

hossa!
die trockenen Trails haben heute ja alle zusammen allemal eine festigende Priese Wasser abbekommen, denke ich ;D

ich bins seeeehr gespannt, wie sich meine bessere Hälfte entscheiden wird, wenn dann lass ich das hier euch auf Jeden wissen - und wenn es nur ein Grillen und Chillen am Elbstrrand  wird. 

Baut ihr am alten Trail denn nun doch weiter/ baut den wieder auf?

Vllt ist es eine Idee, ich will das mal als Denkanstoß in die Runde werfen.
Was meint ihr, wenn man laminierte Blätter mit nem Art "Warnschild" und ner kleinen Notiz drunter anbringt, dass wir uns Respekt von Wanderern wünschen, dass diese unsere Bauten in Ruhe lassen, wir aber auch die Wanderer berücksichtigen wollen und die da hinweisen, dass hier vermehrt Mountainbiker unterwegs sind.

sooo, ich geh ran an die Arbeit hier zuhaus,
bis die Tage


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. April 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> I have some plank ( I hope this word is a plurale tantum). But I don`t know when we`ll come around the next time.
> If I get the car I´d like to manage it next Sunday.


Argggg, bis dahin habe ich keine neue Gabel und LRS.
Aber mal sehen, was sich machen lässt.
Nur stüzen würde ich gerne nicht schon wieder.


----------



## lukidtm (12. April 2011)

Yes Neyt SUnday is very nice. I will be there at our trails!!! 

Lukas


----------



## ginkgo (12. April 2011)

Will irgendjemand am Freitag noch mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (12. April 2011)

_ich :d _


----------



## Mr.Nox (12. April 2011)

Ich würde gerne Fotos von den N-Trails am Wochenende hochladen, leider sind die Bilder zu groß! Ich kenn mich damit nicht aus. Haben so eine größe von 4-8 MB und das IBC sagt immer "Filesize error". vielleicht kann jemand helfen...
lg linus
*edit*






ich hab die jetzt mal so hochgeladen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. April 2011)

Microsoft Image Resizer!
Und dann höchstens auf "groß" hier posten.


----------



## KennyKillsIt (14. April 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/191055/

Finished! It's from my art exam, due friday so any criticism is welcomed


----------



## lukidtm (14. April 2011)

Hey Very Nice video!!

But you forgot jannine, the Picture is from Jannine Benkhardt not from Malte  

I hope we can make the cable cam better on friday  

Lukas


----------



## KennyKillsIt (14. April 2011)

Thank you 
I made the credits on monday so I didn't know yet, must have forgot to change that


----------



## ginkgo (14. April 2011)

Nice! But a bit less riding 
Have you read my message?


----------



## lukidtm (14. April 2011)

aak okai 

you will met her on friday  

Lukas


----------



## KennyKillsIt (14. April 2011)

I won't bring the cable cam on friday. It was damaged during the crash in town  I'll make a new one during the break 

But I wil bring my shovel as per usual and a GoPro!

Cool, girls who come to trails are always awesome


----------



## lukidtm (14. April 2011)

Haha 

Okai  a goPro is nice  

Do you want to come on saturday too? Malte want´s to come with wood for the Nortshore  

Yes Girls are always nice 

Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginkgo (14. April 2011)

Tomorrow maybe my sister will come with her cam and then we can make a little Video.
Have you read my message Kenny?


----------



## KennyKillsIt (14. April 2011)

Oh saturday.....depends. Well I'm running low on cash at the moment and I still want to go to winterberg this break. I shouldn't make so many trips. I might be able to though.





Especially girls with chocolate muffins


----------



## ginkgo (14. April 2011)

When do you arrive tomorrow?


----------



## lukidtm (14. April 2011)

Especially.. 

SOme Friends and I want´s to go to the bikepark braunlage at the weekand after eastern  

Lukas


----------



## KennyKillsIt (14. April 2011)

I don't know when I arrive.
I just found out the trains are on strike again!!! 
(Die Züge sind auf einen Schlag)??


Braunlage is opening the weekend after easter?!?!?! Awesome    
I wanna go!


----------



## lukidtm (14. April 2011)

The Web page from Braunlage sais that they want´s do open befor easter 

In german is it: Die Züge streiken bzw die lokführer  

Hope you will manahe it to come here  

Lukas


----------



## ginkgo (14. April 2011)

The train strike is only for other train in direction of Schleswig-Holstein I heard so I think you won´t have any problems.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. April 2011)

Hi,
ist jemand am Sonntag bei Daddelmanns Trails?
Oder seit ihr alle in Lüneburg?


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. April 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist jemand am Sonntag bei Daddelmanns Trails?
> Oder seit ihr alle in Lüneburg?



wir sind noch am überlegen wo wir fahren... wenn wir da fahren, sagen wir bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. April 2011)

Die Großhansdorfer sind wohl in Barsbüttel am Sonntag


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. April 2011)

Eigentlich wollten Blom und ich nach Blankenese. Wenn jetzt bei Daddel aber die Riesenparty steigt, würden wir eventuell auch dort hinkommen.


----------



## lukidtm (15. April 2011)

Blom meinte zu mir das er sonntag garnicht kann :/ 

ALso zu Daddel würde ich sonntag nicht kommen aber wer gern hier herkommen soll kann kommen und wäre gute wenn er bescheid sagen würde 

Bilder von heute folgen  

Lukas


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. April 2011)

können?
meine ************************** eltern lassen mich nicht! ich muss mit auf nen 3tages urlaub!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. April 2011)

so wie es aussieht kommt Nicolo mit 4 anderen Jungs zu uns.


----------



## ginkgo (15. April 2011)

Ein Foto von heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (16. April 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht kommt Nicolo mit 4 anderen Jungs zu uns.



ich bin mit dabei... weiß nur noch nicht wo und wann. vielleicht fahren wir im konvoi oder och brauch ne straße. ggf. ne s-bahnhaltestelle


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. April 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht kommt Nicolo mit 4 anderen Jungs zu uns.



Wo ist bei euch? Wegbeschribung wäre cool. Alles mit Hardtail fahrbar? Schöne Fotomöglichkeiten? Lust hätte ich schon.
@Blom: So ein Ärger. Schade, da lohnt sich das Auto kaum.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. April 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wo ist bei euch? Wegbeschribung wäre cool. Alles mit Hardtail fahrbar? Schöne Fotomöglichkeiten? Lust hätte ich schon.
> @Blom: So ein Ärger. Schade, da lohnt sich das Auto kaum.


Ja, ich weiß.
ich wäre auch gern dabei gewesen, bei diesem Wetter.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. April 2011)

U-Banhn Haltestelle Kiekut. Raus aus dem Bahnhof und links halten. Am Italiener um die Ecke über die U-Bahnbrücke immer der Straße (Bei den Rauhen Bergen) folgen. Erste kleine Möglichkeit rechts in den Wald rein und da rechts halten und quasi immer an den Grundstücken entlang. dann sieht und hört man uns schon. Ja auch mit HT fahrbar...und schöne möglichkeiten für Fotos

Ich glaube um halb 12


----------



## lukidtm (16. April 2011)

also scheint morgen hier niemand zu sein okai 

Dann gönn ich mir seit langem ma nen tag ohne mein schatz ( big air) 

Wenn doch jemand Lust hat kann er sich gern melden  


Lukas


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. April 2011)

Komm doch auch zu Mr. Freeride.

@selbigen: Eine Straße oder Parkmöglichkeit? Irgendwas, was das Navi findet? Und von da aus, eine Beschreibung?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. April 2011)

Großhansdorf
"Bei den Rauhen Bergen" ecke "Barkholt". Auch direkt am U-Bahnhof. Da wären wohl die besten Parkmöglichkeiten. Von da aus wie schon beschrieben. Ist dann überhaupt nicht mehr weit.
Die Rauhen Berge entlang. An den Querstraßen "Tannenhain" und "Groten Diek" vorbei und dann langsam schon hinter dem Grundstück mit dem Teich rechts in Wald rein


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. April 2011)

Prima. Werde auch so zwischen 11:30-12:00 kommen. Wenns aus irgendwelchen Gründen ausfällt, wäre ein Hinweis hier gut.

Achso: Für dich mit dem HT fahrbar, oder für mich?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. April 2011)

nö wir sind auf jeden fall da.
Für dich auch.


----------



## KennyKillsIt (16. April 2011)

Anybody going to Blankenese oder die Volkspark tomorrow?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZL DZL (18. April 2011)

Fährt eigentlich hier jemand ein Bottlerocket oder Wildcard? Sind neben dem Voltage FR meine Favoriten, aber ich würd gerne vorher mal sowas gefahren sein...


----------



## KennyKillsIt (18. April 2011)

Die Bottlerocket ist geil



Ein kleines video von Sonntag


----------



## Blackdog1981 (19. April 2011)

sher schön wenn ich mein neues bike habe bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## KennyKillsIt (19. April 2011)

Welches fahrad kriegst du?


----------



## Blackdog1981 (19. April 2011)

Entwerder Session oder Giant Glory.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. April 2011)

I'm back!
Morgen steht erstmal Rad putzen an, total eingestaubt.

Nice Video Kenny 

Nimm's Glory!


----------



## lukidtm (19. April 2011)

dann bin ich auch fürs glory Jose!!!

Luki


----------



## Assmann2k (19. April 2011)

wie schauts dieses we mitm radfahren aus ?


----------



## lukidtm (20. April 2011)

scheint so als wären wohl sehr viele, kendrik und mich eingeschlossen freitag an den Müllbergen in Poppenbüttel  Treffpunkt ist 12 uhr U bahn Langenhorn Nord soweit ich weiß 

LUkas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZL DZL (20. April 2011)

Verdammt, da bin ich mal in Blankenese und es hätte sich angeboten, dort beim Trail vorbei zu schauen und da düst ihr nach Poppenbüttel 
Ich fahr irgendwann auf den Dirtspot nach Norderstedt, muss mich noch mit meinem Mitbewohner abschnacken wann...


----------



## ginkgo (20. April 2011)

Kleines Video auf unserem Trail von meiner Schwester und mir.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. April 2011)

Paar Fotos. Habe stundenlang in Lightroom rumprobiert was zu retten, aber ich glaube ich war letzten Sonntag nicht in Fotoform:


----------



## lukidtm (20. April 2011)

ach sind doch sehr geile bilder !!!!

Sieht nach fun aus 

Lukas


----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. April 2011)

Hai!
Meine Freundin wollte nicht Sonnen/Biken also war ich nicht bei den N-Trails oder sonstwo    dabei war das Wetter ja sooo schön!
Jetzt über Ostern bin ich mit ihr bei ihrer Familie, also außer Lande.

Nach Ostern geht was  - mein bester Bike-Kollege hat die Disziplin gewechselt und nun nicht mehr FR sondern Dirt, und hat über Ostern ohne mich die Jungfernfahrt  

- aber meine  kann das letzte WE im Monat vermutlich nicht, also ist da mindestens einmal ein wenig Biken drin ...


@ Blackdog &
 @Luki            : schade, das nächste mal sach mir bitte ma sobald bekannt Bescheid wenn in Popp was geht! Ich hab dich paarma nich erreicht und  nu bin ich nich daaa ...
ach und nimm das Glory 



KennyKillsIt schrieb:


> Braunlage is opening the weekend after easter?!?!?! Awesome
> I wanna go!


 - wo is das? will (evtl auch ...)
@all / Kenny: ich will sonst die Saison mal ein WE nach Malente und ich fahre sowieso nach Winterberg (bin vor Ort 13.-22.5.) - also ...



Mr.Nox schrieb:


> wir sind noch am überlegen wo wir fahren... wenn wir da fahren, sagen wir bescheid


 schade! Meine Süße hat vergangenes WE nicht so Bock gehabt auf zum Spot Radeln und dort für sie Sonnen und wir Schredden ... naja, das letzte WE vom April mit Chillen und Grillen anschließend  ?
oder das WE drauf ... oder beide XD ... muss ja ÜBEN ÜBEN ÜBEN vor Winterberg 

@ Ginko: Coooles Video!



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> U-Banhn Haltestelle Kiekut.


 ist das dann Großhansdorf ? ich hoff, da geht öfter ma was und lässt dass hier die Allgemeinheit wissen ...

sooo, ich glaub ich hab alles ...
dann mal frohe Ostern mit schönen !  Denkt beim Biken ma an mich und dann sehen wir uns


----------



## lukidtm (20. April 2011)

Frohe ostern dir auch schonmal und dem rest klar auch

am we Nach ostenr fahren Kim und ich ziemlich sicher nach braunlage innen harz also am samstag wollen wir da fahren müsste der 30.4. sein. Kendrik kommt hoffentlich auch mit udn joa können sich gern paar anschliesen  

LUkas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. April 2011)

@ Luki:   mal sehen ob ichs mir dann direkt Spritgeldmäßig leisten kann und es passt ... ich glaub den Samst arbeite ich, amer alles nach Ostern =]


----------



## lukidtm (20. April 2011)

Okai

ja kendrik würde mitm zuf fahren aber kp wie das mitm niedersachsen ticket geht  und so :S

Wäre aufjedenfall traum dich dabei zu haben aber wenn du arbeiten musst :/. Naja WIll da öfter sein dieses jahr

Luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. April 2011)

Der Spot sieht nach Spaß aus!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. April 2011)

Großhansdorf selbst hat 3 U-Bahnstationen. Schmalenbek, Kiekut und Großhansdorf.

Also wie, die Lokals sind verdammt oft hier. Fast jeden Tag. Klar ich lasse es euch wissen wenn wir wieder was großes starten.


----------



## Kind der Küste (21. April 2011)

Was ist den morgen in Poppenbüttel?
Hätte Lust mein Rasouli mal wieder zu fahren.


----------



## lukidtm (21. April 2011)

Moin

wir treffen uns um 12 uhr an der u bahn langenhorn nord soweit ich weiß  und dann halt gemeinsam dahinradeln und bisschen fahren an den müllbergen  

Lukas


----------



## KennyKillsIt (22. April 2011)

Poppenbuttel


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. April 2011)

Nice Shots Kenny! 
Looks nice there. 

Are you going to upload a video?


----------



## KennyKillsIt (23. April 2011)

No, video, they sucked. I did not film enough. 
Wasn't my best riding day, lots of trees


----------



## lukidtm (23. April 2011)

haha 

but it was a very nice day Ithink we had a lot of fun  

Jose hat nen video hochgeladen von gestern musste ma in seinem profil gucken  

LUkas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (23. April 2011)

ihr das video von Freitag

videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13117


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. April 2011)

Danke, aber habe ich schon angesehen. 

@luki: nööö, ist guter Drum&Bass


----------



## lukidtm (23. April 2011)

Jose Tolles video aber über die musik kann man streiten  

war nen schöner tag gestern bin auch heut noch gut fertig  

Lukas


----------



## Blackdog1981 (23. April 2011)

aso ok 
ja ich weiss


----------



## christophersch (23. April 2011)

tachen allerseits. wo ist denn euer Spot in Blankenese? ich kenn das ganz gut da, aber irgendwie find ich mich in den Videos nicht zurecht.... sagt mal Bescheid, wenn ihr wieder dort seid!

Grüße!

Christopher


----------



## lukidtm (23. April 2011)

Moin

Der spot ist am falkenstein denkma ich werd nächste woche ab udn an mal da sein.  Ferien halt 

Lukas


Edit: Da morgen ja noch feiertag ist wollt ich mal fragen wer lust hat morgen herzukommen nach blankenese bisschen fahren udn vlt danach zu grillen an der elbe? 

Lukas


----------



## Mr.Nox (24. April 2011)

nö, ich fahr bei daddel. hab keine lust mich soweit zu bewegen. werde da so gegen 12 sein. falls jemand lust hat, kann er sich mit mir ja treffen an S- Steinfurther alle. wenn keiner will, fahr ich mit dem tüff tüff.
Edit: Handelt sich hierbei um den Ostermontag


----------



## lukidtm (24. April 2011)

Ok

ja momentna ist auch die überlegung ob wir in dne Harburger Bergen bisschen fahren ma sehen  

Sonst noch schöne oster tage tschöö


----------



## christophersch (24. April 2011)

Ich bin morgen da bei eurer Strecke in Blankenese mit nem Kumpel. Wer hätte von euch Bock zu kommen?

Grüße

Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (24. April 2011)

Moin 

Kendrik patrick udn ich sind wahrhsceinlich auch da so wie es aussieht  

Lukas


----------



## christophersch (24. April 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Kendrik patrick udn ich sind wahrhsceinlich auch da so wie es aussieht
> 
> Lukas



Ab wann?


----------



## lukidtm (24. April 2011)

wissen wir noch nicht 

2 freundinen von mir kommen auch mit


----------



## Assmann2k (24. April 2011)

wie kommt man da nochmal hin ? ich glaub die frage wurde hier schon geklärt bin aber zu faul die seiten durchzugehn


----------



## lukidtm (24. April 2011)

ääm mit der Sbahn nach blankenese dann dort richtung wedel fahren die blankeneser landstraße lang und dann bei der shell tankstelle Links halten in die Kösterbergstraße und da solang fahrne bi rechts nen restaurant kommt und es links den berg runter geht dort geht dann rechts neben dem weg runter ein andere weg(siebenweg) leicht bergab darein fahren und nach ner zeit taucht links der trail auch.


53.56344,9.778211 oder das einfach bei maps eingeben


----------



## Assmann2k (24. April 2011)

alles klar, danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (24. April 2011)

Kein problem 

biste also auch da?

kendrik kommt um 11:30 mit der bahn an  

lukas


----------



## TKB3550 (25. April 2011)

@ BlackDog: Geiles Video, ich wäre auch gerne da gewesen hätte ich nicht diesen verf*****n Bänderriss am Sprunggelenk. 

Mal sehen ich werde Heute (Ostermontag) mal zu den Neuen Trails am Müllberg fahren (oder eher gesagt sie suchen gehen)
 und diese (wenn ich sie finde) dann "gemäßigt" runterfahren.Vielleicht ist ja irgendjemand heute auch da: Würd' mich freuen.

Euch allen noch einen schönen Ostermonta.



PS: Sry das ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe.


----------



## TKB3550 (25. April 2011)

Achso ich bin am Poppenbüttler Müllberg so gegen 14:30, falls jemand vorhatte zu kommen.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (25. April 2011)

@TKB3550 
gute besserung, echt schade aber wir werden dort noch viel öfters fahren dann ich die aufjedenfall bescheid wenn wir wieder da sind


----------



## lukidtm (25. April 2011)

SO

war wieder ein guter staubiger rutshciger tag heute hier 

Hoffe kendrik packt bald nen video rein wenn e zu haus ist .

Neue lienie gebaut 

@ Leif ich hab noch ein trikot und dein Paar handschuhe von dir hast du dort vergessen 

Mfg Luki wünsch allen noh nen schönen ostermontag


----------



## Assmann2k (25. April 2011)

ich huste immernoch !!!

danke das du die sachen mitgenommen hast, wir werden uns bestimmt mal wieder beim biken sehen !

wegen braunlage: mein bruder und ich haben beide zeit und sind dabei !


----------



## lukidtm (25. April 2011)

Okai cool

dann wirste die sachen da bekommen 

geh ma davon aus das du morgen nicht nochma lust hast dahin zu kommen zum trail? bin aber ab 15 uhr da falls du dochnoch mal staubfressen willst  

Cool wegen Bikepark 30.4. dann Braunlage YEEY musst du nur gucken da ist walpugisnacht oder son kram also da ist viel mehr los als normal aber soll aufn bikepark betrieb keine auswürkungen haben hab extra nachgefragt. Naja wir klären das am besten peer PM 

Lukas


----------



## Mr.Nox (25. April 2011)

Ein kurzes Video vom heutigen T+age. Hoffe es gefällt.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5tnPqHOldk"]YouTube        - N-Trails ROCKERZ[/nomedia]


----------



## Blackdog1981 (26. April 2011)

@ Mr.Nox
sehr schönes video


----------



## TKB3550 (26. April 2011)

geiles Video mus mich Blackdog nur anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (26. April 2011)

Schönes Video. 

Kurze Frage: Hat irgendwer Lust, mich und Lord Shadow am Samstag(30.4.) Nachmittag zu begleiten? Wir machen hier (in der Nähe von Buchholz in der Nordheide) eine Tour, mit allen Bikeklassen fahrbar!


----------



## lukidtm (26. April 2011)

So.... Hamburg hat einen trail weniger 

Unser stand wohl auf einem privatgrundstück was zwar nirgentwo stand das es privat ist. Heut beim fahren dort kam ein Mann meinte zu usn es sei Privatgrundstück udn wir dürfen da nicht mehr weiter bauen/fahren und er hat alles abgerissen  

Muss jetzt mal mit jacob reden ob wir irgentwo nen neuen aufbauen .... 

Lukas


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. April 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> So.... Hamburg hat einen trail weniger
> 
> Unser stand wohl auf einem privatgrundstück was zwar nirgentwo stand das es privat ist. Heut beim fahren dort kam ein Mann meinte zu usn es sei Privatgrundstück udn wir dürfen da nicht mehr weiter bauen/fahren und er hat alles abgerissen
> 
> ...


Wirklich alles abgerissen?


----------



## lukidtm (26. April 2011)

Jap wir waren dabei haben versucht mit ihm zu reden aber alles hilflos


----------



## Blackdog1981 (26. April 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> So.... Hamburg hat einen trail weniger
> 
> Unser stand wohl auf einem privatgrundstück was zwar nirgentwo stand das es privat ist. Heut beim fahren dort kam ein Mann meinte zu usn es sei Privatgrundstück udn wir dürfen da nicht mehr weiter bauen/fahren und er hat alles abgerissen
> 
> ...


 

Das ist echt blöd 
wo kann mann bei euch denn noch so bauen??


----------



## lukidtm (26. April 2011)

weiter am elbhang entlang  richtugn wedel möglichkeiten findne sich sicher 

Lukas


----------



## ginkgo (26. April 2011)

*******!!!
Ich habe aber schon wieder etwas im Auge!
Mal sehen wenn ich nächste Woche wieder da bin...
Habt ihr die Schaufeln immerhin mit??

Grüße aus Flensburg!
Ich lese weiterhin mit!


----------



## lukidtm (26. April 2011)

Jo

schaufeln haben wir noch!! 

Ich wäre ja für die stelle jacob die ich meinte damals als wir nen neuen art gesucht haben 

Lukas


----------



## ginkgo (26. April 2011)

Da habe ich auch was gefunden, das kann man viel bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (26. April 2011)

okai cool 

klären wir dann wenn du wieder da bist 

schöne tage an der Förde noch

Lukas


----------



## ginkgo (26. April 2011)

Jo machen wir, aber wem gehört das da denn???
Kommst du nicht an Pläne ran??


----------



## Mr.Nox (26. April 2011)

Schön das es euch gefällt. Schade mit dem Trail. Ich wäre irgendwann bestimmt mal vorbei gekommen.


----------



## Kind der Küste (26. April 2011)

Schade!
Vllt. gibt es ja eine Stelle an der nicht so viele Passanten unterwegs sind.


----------



## lukidtm (26. April 2011)

Ne musst du im grundbuch nachgucken wem das gehört und dazu brauchste nen guten grund das du es darfst so einfach lassen die das nicht zu

ja Linus das video ist echt gut hab ich ganz vergessen bis jetzt  

Lukas


edit: das problem waren nicht die passanten sondern das das grundstück wohl privat ist was wir nicht wussten


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. April 2011)

Das mit dem Grundbuch sollte kein Problem sein. Ich wollte das auch mal wissen und im Katasteramt haben sie mir sofort Auskunft gegeben, als ich mein Anliegen nannte.

Schade um den Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (26. April 2011)

Das ist natürlich *******.
evtl könnte man ja auch mal pachten. Oder im Vorhinein die Grundstücksinhaber danach fragen...
die meisten haben aber kein Problem mit so einer Strecke

Grüße


----------



## Blackdog1981 (27. April 2011)

so wer hat lust am Samstag 30.04 zu mir zu kommen zu denn Müllberg??
Der Neue Trail ist fast Fertig
Treffen ist um 12hr U-Bahn LanghornNord
Grüße an alle


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. April 2011)

Klappe
Wer kommt am 30. in die Nordheide?


----------



## Assmann2k (27. April 2011)

braunlage ruft .... vlt das wochenende darauf


----------



## lukidtm (27. April 2011)

JA ich shclies mich assmann an Braunlage ruft 

aber das we drauf sicher gern  

Lukas


----------



## Andreas5000 (28. April 2011)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> so wer hat lust am Samstag 30.04 zu mir zu kommen zu denn Müllberg??
> Der Neue Trail ist fast Fertig
> Treffen ist um 12hr U-Bahn LanghornNord
> Grüße an alle



Also ich wäre glatt mal dabei!


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. April 2011)

Andreas5000 schrieb:


> Also ich wäre glatt mal dabei!


IHR KOMMT IN DIE NORDHEIDE!!!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. April 2011)

Hi meine lieben Leute 

so, ich werd versuchen dieses WE werd ich mit nem neuen DIrter (Ex FR'ier) auch mal wohin zu kommen ... aber is grad alles durcheinander.
Ich meld mich Fr oder Sa nochma ...

ps: geile Videos Linus & Jo ! 

 ich wollte den Trail in Blankenese auch ma rocken ... sind denn die Teile in der Nähe der BMX/ Skateranlage auch geschrottet? 

na ansonsten wäre Popptown oder Reinbek mein Favorit fürs WE ...
das WE in ner guten Woche wäe mein Schatz auch ma mit dabei und dann Volkspark/Reinbek ...

tschüüüüß


----------



## HenryMorgan (29. April 2011)

also ich bin morgen nachmittag ab ca 16:30 im volkspark ....

muss voreher leider noch arbeiten.


----------



## Kris95 (30. April 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich hab eine Frage (kann sein,dass das hir schon besprochen wurde). Wie sieht das aus mit Wochenend-Tagestrip nach Hahnenklee oder Braunlage? Einfach Interessenhalber, weil ich sonst immer mit meinem Vater hinfahren muss...

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (30. April 2011)

Kris95 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich hab eine Frage (kann sein,dass das hir schon besprochen wurde). Wie sieht das aus mit Wochenend-Tagestrip nach Hahnenklee oder Braunlage?
> ...
> Mfg



Wir sind auch am planen, wissen aber ncoh nciht an welchem Wochenende wir das machen. Platz im Auto hätten wir nicht mehr. man müsste als getrennt hinfahren und dort dann ZUSAMMEN shredden. Wäre ne "Kuhle" sache


----------



## Kris95 (30. April 2011)

Achso okay, denn mal sehen was sich hir noch ergibt. Wäre auf jeden fall geil.


----------



## lukidtm (1. Mai 2011)

Moin

Ilikebiking(kim.noah) Assmann2k(leif) sein bruder und meine wenigkeit waren gestern in Braunlage unterwegs. 

War ein sehr sehr geiler tag und kann man gerne mal wiederholen auch mit mehr ausm forum hier!!! Das problem ist das kim und ich nicht allein dahinkommen können da unter 18 und kein führerschein udn zug ist dermasen mühsam und dauert ewig  ALso entweder eltern überreden oder ne mitfahrgelegenheit suchen wäre für uns nötig dann. ABER dabei wäre ich immer wenn ich zeit hab für so ne Tour  

Luka


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Mai 2011)

Klingt gut! Wie ist der Bikeparkt so? --> Wie sind die Stunts, Strecken...
Gibts auch Fotos?


----------



## lukidtm (1. Mai 2011)

Fotos von usn beim fahren gibts leider keine nur mein dad hatt paar von der strecke gemacht. 

DIe strecke ist sher holprig durch die ganzen wurzeln und so aber schöön gibt ne tolle northshore linie mit wippe udn so nen wallride das pech war nur das nur 1 strecke ganz offen war und eine nur zur hälfte da die forstfahrzeuge gut was kaputt gemacht haben   Gibt viele drops aber eig keine richtig einfahc zu fahrenden kicker, da alles so uneben wurzelig ist um nen  kicker gut anzufahren zu können. aber allem in allem ist es nen sehr geiler Park hab nur keinen vergleich da ich bis jetzt nur da war  

Kann ihn nur empfelen Stellplätze gibts auch ohne ende für autos und sind mit 4 euro pro tag Billig 

Lukas


----------



## HamburgerBerg (1. Mai 2011)

hi Leute!

da bin ich mordsneidisch ...
ich bin leider am Basteln, mein kettenstebenschutz is schrott und das nervt ein wenig ... aber die Tage bastel ich dran und zum nächsten WE wird das wieder was (hoff ich) 

ja also ich bin auch gern mal in Braunslage (Harz, oder?) ... aber Hanenklee kenn ich schon ...

Ich freu mich schon sooo auf Winterberg in knapp 2 Wochen, danach bin ich ne Weile bei meinem Schatz in Göttingen und gegen Anfang Juni zurück in HH 
da starten wir ma was größeres, nech ?!

haut rein, ich würd mich freuen am kommenden WE mit meiner Süßen bei Daddel oder Volkspar auf wen von euch zu treffen, ich meld mich kurz vorher nochma 

tschüüüß


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Mai 2011)

Wat? Parken kostet Geld?


----------



## lukidtm (1. Mai 2011)

Ist nen rieseiger parkplatz direkt am lift wo bekommst man sowas schon um sonst heutzutage? 

4euro sind da echt noch billig  

Lukas


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Mai 2011)

Hahnenklee?
Was kostet die Liftkarte? Und wie sind die Liftzeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (1. Mai 2011)

Ich rede von Braunlage 

ääm tageskarte student/schüler 21 euro inkl. 4 eruo karten pfand 

liftzeiten erste bergfahrt 9:45 und letzte 17:10 mein ich steht zurnot alles auf der hompage 

Lukas


----------



## Kris95 (1. Mai 2011)

Also ich denk, wenn man nach Braunlage fährt sollten auch alle Strecken geöffnet sein. Bin vor zwei Tagen in Hahnenklee gewesen und ich fand ihn sehr gut. Wenn man jede Strecke erstmal 2 mal gefahren ist, macht es richtig Laune. Braunlage soll ja nach anderen Aussagen noch mal besser sein. Zum Parkplatz, immoment kostet das Parken in Hahnenklee (auch direkt neben der Liftstation) nichts.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Mai 2011)

Schon klar, aber in Hahnenklee kann man umsonst parken. Fast neben dem Lift.


----------



## lukidtm (2. Mai 2011)

Aso dann hab ich dich falsch verstandne das mit hahnenklee wuste ich auch nicht da ich da noch nie war 

Lukas


----------



## Andreas5000 (3. Mai 2011)

Ist heute Nachmittag zufällig jemand in Poppenbüttel anzutreffen? Ich hätte ein bisschen Lust...


----------



## Mayel13 (4. Mai 2011)

Moin Andreas  

Ich bin an sich jeden Tag in Poppenbüttel... auf dem Weg nach Hause nach Feierabend 

Leider ist mein Rad im Moment nicht ganz so in Ordnung... Aber man könnte sich ja trotzdem mal treffen... vielleicht kennst Du Ecken, die ich nicht kenne, oder anders rum  Bist Du öfter hier unterwegs? 

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas5000 (5. Mai 2011)

Mayel13 schrieb:


> Moin Andreas
> 
> Ich bin an sich jeden Tag in Poppenbüttel... auf dem Weg nach Hause nach Feierabend
> 
> ...



Moin, 
Samstag bin ich wieder da! Und ein paar andere wohl auch! Zeigen werde ich dir nichts können da ich Samstag das erste mal in der Ecke unterwegs war.
Cheerio


----------



## Mayel13 (5. Mai 2011)

Hi wieder 

Ja, hab gestern Abend noch ein Bisschen mit Jose geschrieben  Mal schauen... ich komm da wahrscheinlich vorbei. Wohne ja 5 Minuten entfernt


----------



## 2Pat (8. Mai 2011)

hier das Video von Samstag 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13462/h


----------



## Kris95 (8. Mai 2011)

Schönes Video, ist die Strecke auch zugänglich für Andere? Also auch für Leute die nicht aus dem ängsten Kreis kommen.

Gruß


----------



## Mr.Nox (9. Mai 2011)

cooles Video. Vielleicht sollte man mal bei euch vorbeischauen.


----------



## Kind der Küste (9. Mai 2011)

Sehr cool! Das ist der neue Trail, oder? Das nächste Mal komm ich auch mal wieder rum!


----------



## lukidtm (9. Mai 2011)

Ich will SOntag dahin

ausm hamburger westenn kommt aber niemand oder? sodass man zusammen fahren könnte?

Mfg Lukas


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. Mai 2011)

Samstag oder sonntag zufällig jmd an den n-trails?


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Mai 2011)

Kurze frage Jungs:
Hope2Pro/DT Speichen/DT Nippel/Mavic EN521 -> 255â¬
oder
Veltec V-Two -> 220â¬?

beide LRS wiegen etwa zwischen 1900 und 200g. Bei de neuwertig, bis auf, dass der letztere 2kleine Dellen in der felge hinten hat.

Was sagt ihr? Ich bin imr unschlÃ¼ssig. 
So, jetzt erstmal ne Runde biken.


----------



## ThorbenH. (12. Mai 2011)

Ist jemand morgen gegen 16:30 im Volkspark unterwegs?? Hätte bock ne runde zu fahren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (12. Mai 2011)

..ich würde die Veltec nehmen


..aber warum nichts stabileres am HT??? Deetracks o.ä


----------



## MTWTFSS (12. Mai 2011)

bei sauberer fahrweise definitiv den ersten lrs schlicht und ergreifend wegen den hopes. felgen tauschen ist easy.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Mai 2011)

Ich summiere(habe das gleiche auch luki gefargt und im cotic fred gepostet):
Hope: IIII
Veltec: I
Wäre schön, wenn bis morgen, noch ein paar Leute was dazu sagen könnten.

@chris: Das ganze soll auch noch tourentauglich sein(fahre ich ja fast ausschließlich) und außerdem denke ich fahre ich ganz gut HT. Fürn Park kommt nen dicker Schlappen druff und dann geht das klar  

Ach ja, habe ich noch gar nicht erzählt: Ich habe hier seit ~1Woche ne Nixon TPC+ rum liegen, kommt dann mit dem neuen LRS ans Radl.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Mai 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Ich rede von Braunlage
> 
> ääm tageskarte student/schüler 21 euro inkl. 4 eruo karten pfand
> 
> ...



Abends 
also Braunslage kenn ich nich, aber in Hahnenklee gibts auch einen kostenpflichtigen Parkplatz direkt am Lift, aber man kann auch an der einen Straße bei den Bussen für lau parken und ist dennoch nicht weit vom Lift weg.  - das war zumindest letztes Jahr so in der richtigen Saison (mitte Mai)

@Blümchen: über Hope höre ich leider nich viel gutes, aber veltec kenn ich nicht ... XD ... wenn dir das weiterhilft ...


*@All:* ich war dann noch super-spontan nach einer neuen selbstgebauten Kettenstrebenschutzvariation mit meinem Engel am vergangenen Sonntag in Reinbek am Berg und sie hat ein paar Bilder/ein vid gemacht, aber sonst nur gekuckt und es hat ihr gefallen.
Ich werd mein Schatz also hin und wieder mal mitbringen =]
sonst gaaanz wichtig: Ich bin jetzt nachm Ausschlafen erstmal für 10 Tage in Winterberg
und danach zum auschillen für 2 Tage bei meiner Tante in Köln und danach wiederum bis zum Ende meines Urlaubs (->5.6.) bei meiner Perle in Göttingen, wo sie den dortigen DH-Trail direkt vor der Tür hat 

ich freu mich schon wenn ich zurück bin, mal wieder mit euch was zu unternehmen, wär dann aber mal angebracht n Grillen und Chillen, hm ?!

haut rein, bis denne


----------



## lukidtm (13. Mai 2011)

10 Tage winterberg OOI GEIL 

Viel spaß wünsch ich dir klingt alles ganz hübsch  

Ja wenn du wiederkommst haben wir auch wieder nen trail in blanke hoffentlich  

Lukas


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Mai 2011)

Luki:  ich freu mich drauf !!!

Danke,  ich freu mich schon sooo 
hoffentlich bleibts trocken, besonders Northshores sind nicht so geil wenn die noch feucht glibschig sind ... und überhaupt ... Urlaub mit nur Regen is nich so dufte wenns in Bikepark geht...

so, nun bin ich aber bis Juni wech =]


----------



## MTWTFSS (13. Mai 2011)

also morgen irgendwer fürn berg zu begeistern?


----------



## irmgard (13. Mai 2011)

is morgen irgenwer noch im volkspark unterwegs. oder hat noch wer lust mit dorthin zu kommen?


----------



## lukidtm (13. Mai 2011)

kann morgen leider nicht ne freundin wirt Konfirmirt aber bin sonntag in Poppenbüttel am start  

Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## irmgard (13. Mai 2011)

wo is denn da was? könntest du mich irgendwo einsammeln?


----------



## lukidtm (13. Mai 2011)

ööm ich fahre ab blankenese und steige hauptbahnhof um treffen allgemein ist um 11 am bahnhof langenhorn Nord  AM besten kommst du dahin  

Lukas


----------



## irmgard (13. Mai 2011)

okay überleg mir das noch.


----------



## lukidtm (13. Mai 2011)

Okai cool

 

dann vlt bis Sonntag  

luki


----------



## irmgard (13. Mai 2011)

jo vllt bis dann


----------



## lukidtm (15. Mai 2011)

Da ich wegen anfänglichem regen dochnicht nach Poppenbüttel gefahren bin musste ich die aufkommende sonne doch irgentwie nutzen  






Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginkgo (15. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand von euch einen Innenlagerschlüssel den er mit leihen kann?
Oder kann mir sonst jemand sagen wo ich einen her bekomme?


----------



## lennox345 (15. Mai 2011)

moin

ich komm aus buchholz i.d.n. und hab vor ins freeriden einuzsteigen. 
deswegen wollte ich mal zwei fragen stellen.

1. weiß jemand ne gute strecke in den harburger bergen die nicht zu extrem ist (keine 5-10 meter drops^^) ?

2.ich fahre ein altes rocky mountain slayer - fully mit 120 mm federweg.
   ist das zum freeriden geeignet ?

lennard


----------



## Kris95 (15. Mai 2011)

Was du jetzt unter freeriden verstehst ist unsicher. Mit fetten Drops kann man hir in den Harburger Bergen sowiso nicht rechnen, da muss man sich schon richtung Harz machen. Wenn du unter Freeride jetzt dropen,shredden usw. verstehst wird das mit einem 120iger meiner Meinung schon schwierig. Ich würde aber sagen, dass das für den Anfang auf jeden fall reicht. Solange man keine wilde Bikepark Action startet . Von daher, immer drauf los. Wie das mit richtigen Trails in den Harburger Bergen aussieht weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## Kind der Küste (15. Mai 2011)

Also ich würde mit dem Slayer keine großen Drops springen. Es ist ja ein All-Mountain-Bike.
Also wenn Du noch länger Freude am Slayer haben möchtest, würde ich es lassen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Mai 2011)

lennox345 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ich komm aus buchholz i.d.n. und hab vor ins freeriden einuzsteigen.
> deswegen wollte ich mal zwei fragen stellen.
> ...


moin lennard

ich komme aus Handeloh, also ganz aus der Nähe. Wenn du Lust hast, kann man sich ja mal am Brunsberg oder Pferdekopf treffen und eine Ruden drehen. Dann kann man das am besten besprechen.
Mir würde schon diesen Samstag passen, hoffentlich ist dann mein LRS da(@all: habe den hope genommen)
Lord Shadow hier aus dem Forum(auch hier im Thema aktiv) kommt auch aus Buchholz.


----------



## lennox345 (16. Mai 2011)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> moin lennard
> 
> ich komme aus Handeloh, also ganz aus der Nähe. Wenn du Lust hast, kann man sich ja mal am Brunsberg oder Pferdekopf treffen und eine Ruden drehen. Dann kann man das am besten besprechen.
> Mir würde schon diesen Samstag passen, hoffentlich ist dann mein LRS da(@all: habe den hope genommen)
> Lord Shadow hier aus dem Forum(auch hier im Thema aktiv) kommt auch aus Buchholz.



lol, ich wohn in höckel^^
wie heißt du denn ?
samstag wär wunderbar.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Mai 2011)

lennox345 schrieb:


> lol, ich wohn in höckel^^
> wie heißt du denn ?
> samstag wär wunderbar.


Ich habe dir mal eine PN geshcickt!


----------



## Blackdog1981 (18. Mai 2011)

Wer hatt Lust am Samstag Volkspark dabei zu sein???
uhr zeit wir noch ab gesprochen.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (18. Mai 2011)

Bike ist endlich da und ein paar details gehadert


----------



## 2Pat (18. Mai 2011)

sieht ja geil aus mit deinen teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (18. Mai 2011)

ist das nicht deins Pat?? DU hast doch en Boxxer dran ??


----------



## christophersch (18. Mai 2011)

fett, fett! 
Aber ich finde die filigrane Gabel passt überhaupt nicht zu den dicken Reifen.

Grüße


----------



## RZL DZL (18. Mai 2011)

Ich komme vielleicht in ner Lernpause mal mit meinem Fully vorbei


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Mai 2011)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> Wer hatt Lust am Samstag Volkspark dabei zu sein???
> uhr zeit wir noch ab gesprochen.


Also ich fahre am Samstag mit lennox hier bei uns.
treffen uns um 14Uhr.
Wenn jemand dazu kommen möchte, kann ich euch sagen wo genau. 
Ich meinerseits habe aber nicht viel Zeit, also denke ich werdens nur 1,5Stunden biken oder so sein.


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. Mai 2011)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> Bike ist endlich da und ein paar details gehadert



meins sieht so aus. Ist mir aber eindeutig zu weiß. Ne schwarze Totem und ne Saint 2Fach Kurbel hätte ich noch gerne, ggf noch schwarze Bremsen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Mai 2011)

Nimm das Bild bitte wieder raus! Es ist einfach viiiel zu groß!


----------



## RZL DZL (18. Mai 2011)

Bikeposen? Mach ich mit:
So im Street-DJ etc. bla bla Modus
Für Wald, Wiesen, Abfahrten hab ich n LRS mit Minion bzw. Highroller, aber da der Chrom ist, macht sich der schwarze LRS einfach besser


----------



## Blackdog1981 (18. Mai 2011)

[email protected]
Saint Bremsen habe ich ja schon, kurbel von Saint wollte ich auch machen, aber ich lass das Bike jetzt so wie es ist zum ende des jahres werde ich die Boxxer WC gegend eine FOx 36 oder Toten Tauchen weil das Bike kriegt ja dann meien Frau und ich hole mir ein DH modell 2012.


----------



## ginkgo (18. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir eine Carbon Kettenführung gebaut:




(iPhone Bild)

Die Grundplatte wiegt 12g, die ganze Führung 52g.
Bei Bedarf kann ich auch noch mehr Platten bauen und diese abgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ilikebiking (19. Mai 2011)

kann mir jemand weiter helfen? brauche einen neuen dämpfer!!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=523117


----------



## Blackdog1981 (20. Mai 2011)

Also Morgen sind wir ab 11.00uhr in Volkspark,
wer lust und zeit hat kann gerne kommen.


----------



## doppelsieben (20. Mai 2011)

Wo genau seit ihr da immer in Volkspark?? Fahre eigentlich Dirt, allerdings hab ich mich letztens aufm Müllberg vom Speed begeistern lassen - ist Volkspark auch für mich als Dirtrider geeignet??? Und wenn ja, habt Ihr Bock mich als DH-Rookie mal einzuweisen??? Peace


----------



## Blackdog1981 (20. Mai 2011)

hi,
also mann kann auch mit ein dirt bike in Volkspark fahren. Der Trail in Volkspark ist dort wo der mini Golf platz ist in ein Krater.


----------



## RZL DZL (20. Mai 2011)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> Also Morgen sind wir ab 11.00uhr in Volkspark,
> wer lust und zeit hat kann gerne kommen.



Klingt bärenstark! Bis morgen


----------



## doppelsieben (20. Mai 2011)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> hi,
> also mann kann auch mit ein dirt bike in Volkspark fahren. Der Trail in Volkspark ist dort wo der mini Golf platz ist in ein Krater.


 
ja Dick...vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja mal dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Mai 2011)

Tja, ich fahre leider mrogen hier. Ich muss demnächst echt wieder mal nach HH.

Jemand Lust am Sonntag hier in der Nordheide bei Buchholz eine Tour zu fahren?
Uhrzeit ist noch unklar.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (20. Mai 2011)

ok bis morgen


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Mai 2011)

Wir fahren am Sonntag in Buchholz bzw. Pferdekopf/Brunsberg.
Kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Mai 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wir fahren am Sonntag in Buchholz bzw. Pferdekopf/Brunsberg.
> Kommt noch jemand mit?


Wahrscheinlich mal wieder nicht. 

Am besten fragen wir jetzt schonmal:
Hat jemand am nächsten Wochenende Zeit und Lust, zu uns nach Buchholz zu kommen?
Ich weiß, das luki z.B. mal herkommen will.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (21. Mai 2011)

also ich hätte auch mal lust zu euch zu fahren muß nur next WE gucken ob ich da zeit habe.


----------



## lukidtm (21. Mai 2011)

lust hätte ich aber mein hintere mantel hat sich heut eim bikepark verbaschiedet  Schön aufm trail BUMM mantel ausser felgen das 3ma jetzt ist der draht rausgeflogen  

An sich war es nen geiler tag bis auf von 5 fahrten 3ma runtergeschoben (( 

Lukas


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Mai 2011)

Typisch All Mighty. Ist ein bekanntes Problem. Ruf mal bei Schwalbe an, die sind da sehr kulant.


----------



## lukidtm (22. Mai 2011)

Ja hat Mir Phillip schon erzählt das du das meintest. E-mail an schwalbe ist auch schon raus 

Danke

Ma sehen vlt läft kendirk ja nochma nen video von gestern hoch  

Mfg Luki


----------



## KennyKillsIt (23. Mai 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/198188/


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe 2 Resident Felgen , 80 speichennippel und 2 Hope naben , aber niemand der sie mir einspeichen kann ....... kann man daran nich was ändern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Mai 2011)

Ich kann, habe im Moment aber echt nicht die Zeit. Sorry


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Mai 2011)

Wer kann denn UND hat die zeit ? es kommen ein arsch voll teile und langsam MUSS ich fertig werden


----------



## RZL DZL (23. Mai 2011)

Nice video, kenny...


----------



## KennyKillsIt (23. Mai 2011)




----------



## 2Pat (25. Mai 2011)

@Banshee-Driver ich habe 2 Resident Felgen , 80 speichennippel und 2 Hope naben , aber  niemand der sie mir einspeichen kann ....... kann man daran nich was  ändern ? 		


hast du schon jemanden gefunden?


----------



## Andreas5000 (26. Mai 2011)

Irgendwer heute irgendwo in Hamburg am durch die Wälder hüpfen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Mai 2011)

Ich muss zur Arbeit.


----------



## ginkgo (26. Mai 2011)

Ja, in Blankenese beginnen wir unseren neuen Trail zu bauen.
Wenn du willst kannst du gerne mithelfen und testen


----------



## Andreas5000 (26. Mai 2011)

Wollte wenn heute n bisschen fahren! Bauen vielleicht das nächste mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Mai 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich muss zur Arbeit.


Morgen auch Spätdienst?
Ich hätte nämlich Lust nen bissl zu fahren. Meld dich einfach mal per SMS oder so, wann du Zeit hast.


----------



## ginkgo (26. Mai 2011)

Luki und ich waren heute bauen! Heute ist aber leider nur ein kleiner Teil fertig geworden...
Hier ein Bild vom ersten Kicker:


----------



## kroiterfee (28. Mai 2011)

legal?


----------



## Kris95 (28. Mai 2011)

Sowas fragt man doch nicht


----------



## RZL DZL (28. Mai 2011)

Jemand gleich Volkspark? Bin in ca. 40 minuten da und dreh meine Kreise, weil morgen solls schiffen...

edit: Dämpferventil im Arsch. Ergo: Doch nicht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Mai 2011)

Hi,
sucht heir jemand eine schöne DH Gabel?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=382682


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Mai 2011)

Wie siehts eigentlich mal wieder mit einer großen Runde durch die Hamburger Innenstadt aus? Am liebsten so ab 18-19 Uhr, damit wir ins dunkle/halbdunkle reinkommen. Ich hätte richtig Bock und würde schwerpunktmäßig zum fotografieren mitkommen.
Eventuell am Himmelfahrtswochenende?


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Mai 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mal wieder mit einer großen Runde durch die Hamburger Innenstadt aus? Am liebsten so ab 18-19 Uhr, damit wir ins dunkle/halbdunkle reinkommen. Ich hätte richtig Bock und würde schwerpunktmäßig zum fotografieren mitkommen.
> Eventuell am Himmelfahrtswochenende?


Hmm, so Lange es nicht am Freitag ist(da muss ich mich erstmal extremst ausruhen)
Also dann wäre ich wahrscheinlich dabei.

Ach ja, der Höllenbergtrail(der wo wir auch fotografiert haben) ist jetzt irgendwie einer meiner Lieblinge, so ein Spaaaß!


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Mai 2011)

Die versprochenen Fotos vom Feitag OOC:


----------



## MS1980 (29. Mai 2011)

das letzte Bild ist echt super ...

Respekt an den, der das kann ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Mai 2011)

Leider ist Philipp etwas unscharf
Aber danke für das Lob


----------



## MS1980 (29. Mai 2011)

wo wurden die Bilder gemacht? 

sieht aus wie die Nordheide ...


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Mai 2011)

Da liegst du genau richtig!
Wurden um die Höllenschlucht herum gemacht. Liegt bei Buchholz bzw. Holm Seppensen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Mai 2011)

Wie siehts aus mit Streetsession am WE? 
Freitag oder Samstag Abend?


----------



## lukidtm (31. Mai 2011)

mein big air ist leide rimmernoch mantel los  

schwalbe schickt mir neue wenn ich meine al mightys einschicke

was soll ich nehmen big betty oder muddy mary ? in 2.5 denk ich ma 

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Mai 2011)

MM. Betty ist *******.
Mantel kann ich dir leihen.

Ich hol mich mal auf die neue Seite:


Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit Streetsession am WE?
> Freitag oder Samstag Abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (31. Mai 2011)

okai gut 

joa ich hab in den 3 wochen eh kaum zeit und meine minions sollen auch langsam eintrudeln aber danke fürs angebot  

morgen denk ich das ich die al mightys einschicke ma sehen wie lang schwalbe braucht  scheiß Fehlproduktionen -.- 

Lukas


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Mai 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> MM. Betty ist *******.
> Mantel kann ich dir leihen.
> 
> Ich hol mich mal auf die neue Seite:


Wie bereits gesagt, ich wäre dann wahrscheinlich dabei.
Obwohl, Samstag ist um 19h 4X in FOrt William.
Naja, ich würde eher mit euch fahren, als das zu schauen.


----------



## Padde (31. Mai 2011)

Hätte eine Hin- und Rückfahrt mit der Bahn von Hamburg nach Winterberg zum Dirtmasters und zurück günstig anzubieten.
Abfahrt Hamburg am Donnerstag, 11.30 Richtung Winterberg. 
Rückfahrt nach Hamburg am Sonntag um 18.30.
Das Ticket hat um die 85 Euro gekostet, da wir froh wären, es nicht verfallen zu lassen, geben wir es für 50,- Euro ab.
Bei Interesse bitte PM an mich!


----------



## Knuut (1. Juni 2011)

Moinsen,
wollte auch mal wieder mein Rocky durch den Wald scheuchen, ist wer am Freitag evtl. im Volkspark unterwegs ?

wenn ja könnt Ihr Euch ja melden

Gruss aus dem Alten land


----------



## irmgard (1. Juni 2011)

Volkspark bin ich dabei


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Juni 2011)

Liest eig. auch mal jemand Lord Shadows post da oben?!

                                                                      Zitat von *Lord Shadow* 

 
_Wie siehts aus mit Streetsession am WE? 
 Freitag oder Samstag Abend?_


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Juni 2011)

Für die, die es nicht kennen:
Streetsession bedeutet bei uns Hamburgern nicht, dass da alle mit Streetbikes kommen und in engen Emohosen 360 von Mauer hüpfen, sondern Bikes aller Gattungen (von Trial, über BMX, Dirt, Street, Freeride bis DH) vor Ort sind, wir einfach eine Runde durch die Innenstadt, den Hafen etc. drehen und da fahren wo wir Bock haben und jeder sich seinen Vorlieben hingibt.
Ist einfach immer lustig und entspannt und das Fahren macht Spaß, weil für jeden was dabei ist und niemand überfordert wird.
Treffpunkt ist klassischer Weise die Kunsthallenpyramide.


----------



## irmgard (1. Juni 2011)

Ja ich wäre dabei. Muss nur wissen wann und wo


----------



## Knuut (1. Juni 2011)

Hi, wir können uns ja vorher irgendwo treffen, so ungefähr, habe ich ne Ahnung wo das ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Juni 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Für die, die es nicht kennen:
> Streetsession bedeutet bei uns Hamburgern nicht, dass da alle _mit Streetbikes kommen und in engen Emohosen 360 von Mauer hüpfen_, sondern Bikes aller Gattungen (von Trial, über BMX, Dirt, Street, Freeride bis DH) vor Ort sind, wir einfach eine Runde durch die Innenstadt, den Hafen etc. drehen und da fahren wo wir Bock haben und jeder sich seinen Vorlieben hingibt.
> Ist einfach immer lustig und entspannt und das Fahren macht Spaß, weil für jeden was dabei ist und niemand überfordert wird.
> Treffpunkt ist klassischer Weise die _Kunsthallenpyramide_.


Rot makiertes: 
Rest: 
Ort: blau makiert
Zeit: Freitag oder Samstag früher Abend(sprich ca. 18-19Uhr)


----------



## Knuut (1. Juni 2011)

Knuut schrieb:


> Hi, wir können uns ja vorher irgendwo treffen, so ungefähr, habe ich ne Ahnung wo das ist





Achso, Freitag gegen Mittag ?


----------



## irmgard (1. Juni 2011)

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung wo das is. Vielleicht sagt mir ja noch jemand wo.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube, er meinte, dass ihr euch Freitag Mittag, wenn wir abends Streetsession machen, am Volkspark trefft?


----------



## irmgard (1. Juni 2011)

Ja hab ihn Schon mal angeschrieben. Würde gern mitmachen bei der streetsession. Muss nur wissen wo die kunsthallenpyramide is bzw. wie ich dahin komme


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Juni 2011)

Weißt du wo die Kunsthalle ist? Zwischen den Altbau und dem Neubau ist eine rote Steinpyramide, die oben flach ist. Dort.
Wer würde noch kommen? Für uns Buchholzer muss sich das mit der Anfahrt auch lohnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuut (1. Juni 2011)

Da bin ich nochmal, also Streetsession, wäre ich auch gerne dabei aber das passt bei mir nicht wirklich von der Zeit.
Aber was ist mit Freitag Mittag im Volkspark. Wäre genial, wenn man nicht alleine da rum gurkt.

Also wer Bock hat, kurz bescheid sagen

Greetz


----------



## MTWTFSS (1. Juni 2011)

morgen zufällig jemand an den n-trials? zur streetsession: nett das die bikes nicht diskriminiert werden aber die engen emohosen.


----------



## irmgard (1. Juni 2011)

Wenn du mir sagst wie ich da hin komme und das Wetter gut ist würde ich hin kommen


----------



## MTWTFSS (1. Juni 2011)

sind secret trails da gebe ich keine infos raus es sei denn der erbauer ist damit einverstanden aber da der gerade nicht verfügbar ist...


----------



## Assmann2k (1. Juni 2011)

freitag 18:30 kunsthalle geht klar !

mit welchem rad kommst du ?


----------



## irmgard (1. Juni 2011)

Werd auch da sein


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Juni 2011)

Top. Also ist Freitag 18:30 gebucht.
Bisher kommen:
1.irmgard
2.Assmann
3.Lord Shadow
(4.Blomfontein?)

Bitte fortführen. Wäre geil, wenn wir 10 oder mehr werden.


----------



## MTWTFSS (1. Juni 2011)

ich bin raus.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Juni 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Top. Also ist Freitag 18:30 gebucht.
> Bisher kommen:
> 1.irmgard
> 2.Assmann
> ...


Wenns mir nicht total Beschissen geht(will ich eig. nicht), bin ich dabei.

Also ich nehme mein Freeride-Hardtail, habe ja nichts anderes.

Ich wünsche euch morgen(heute) einen schönen tag. lasst die knochen heil, die zerstört man beim biken!
Guteeee Nacht!


----------



## irmgard (2. Juni 2011)

Hat heut irgendwer bock auf Volkspark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HenryMorgan (2. Juni 2011)

ich mach mich grad auf den weg dort hin


----------



## irmgard (2. Juni 2011)

Wie lange bist dort?


----------



## HenryMorgan (2. Juni 2011)

weiß ich noch nicht aber ich denke schon noch etwas länger


----------



## irmgard (2. Juni 2011)

Okay ich brauch noch ne Stunde oder so. Bis später dann


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Juni 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Top. Also ist Freitag 18:30 gebucht.
> Bisher kommen:
> 1.irmgard
> 2.Assmann
> ...



Mehr Leute?


----------



## irmgard (2. Juni 2011)

Ich bringe noch jemanden mit


----------



## krei (2. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## lukidtm (2. Juni 2011)

da mein big air ja mommentan nicht einsatzfähig ist habe ich die zeit für was anderes genutzt  

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13918

Luki


----------



## Knuut (2. Juni 2011)

Wer kommt vielleicht vor der Street Session noch im Volkspark vorbei ?

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex12 (3. Juni 2011)

Moin,
weiß jemand wo ich hier in hamburg ein Tretlager bekommen kann?? Heute?, alle Läden hamms schin ausverkauft -.-


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Juni 2011)

Ich bin ja normalerweise dagegen, aber eventuell BOC, die haben ein großes Lager. Was brauchste für eins?


----------



## alex12 (3. Juni 2011)

Das Howitzer Team, die haben nur Shimano soweit ich weiß


----------



## RZL DZL (3. Juni 2011)

Kingcycles Osterstraße?
Minks Bikeshop Osterstraße?

Luki: Video gefällt...


----------



## lukidtm (3. Juni 2011)

danke  


Mit viel glück sit mein Big air nächstes we wieder fahrtüchtig 

Lukas


----------



## irmgard (3. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute muss streetsession leider absagen. Mir is was dazwischen gekommen. Sry. Beim nächsten mal bin ich aber auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Juni 2011)

Schade irmgard.


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Juni 2011)

Zu dritt?
Das lohnt sich ja kaum noch.
Der FahrspaÃ kostet immerhin 10â¬ fÃ¼r uns.


----------



## irmgard (3. Juni 2011)

Ja tut mir echt leid hab echt Bock drauf. Aber wie gesagt das nächste mal bin ich dabei


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Juni 2011)

Wir kommen auch nicht. Habe keinen Bock mich für so eine kleine Runde bei den Temperaturen hinter das Steuer zu klemmen und nach HH zu gurken.


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Juni 2011)

Heute nur Murxbilderfabriziert
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/17977


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Juni 2011)

Harburger berge oder Innenstadt darf demnächst ruhig nochmal gestartet werden, dann vielleicht auch mal mit mehreren?!

Schade, besonders das eine Sprungbild gefällt mir, leider halt unscharf...


----------



## lukidtm (3. Juni 2011)

muss wieder gestartet werden sobald mein big air heil sit bin ich deffinitv dabei !!! wenn ich kann ;/ 

Luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (4. Juni 2011)

also wenn ihr das streetsession am Wochenende macht bin ich auf jeden fall dabei.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13933


----------



## RZL DZL (4. Juni 2011)

Nett 
"Downhill Crew Hamburg" ist ein Oxymoron 

Ist heut jemand im Volkspark dabei? Hab beide Räder wieder fit, ich bin heiß!!


----------



## irmgard (4. Juni 2011)

ich mach mich gleich auf den weg dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZL DZL (4. Juni 2011)

Ich n Tick später. Muss noch was essen und lernen...


----------



## neubicolt (6. Juni 2011)

Moinsen,

wollt mich als Ur-Thread-Ersteller auch mal wieder zu Wort melden 

Muss leider gestehen dass ich die Geschichte hier ne Ewigkeit nicht verfolgt habe! Wäre klasse wenn mich jemand auf den aktuellen Stand bringen könnte was Spots und Leute angeht. Lese hier viel von Streetsessions und Volspark???!!!

Bin derzeit viel in den HaBe unterwegs, aber "nur" mit 140mm und Vollcarbon ausgestattet ...

Würd mich demnächst gern mal mit einklinken!!

Gruß Christian


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Juni 2011)

So, ich melde mich mal imt einem kleinen Problechen hier. 
Folgendes:

Im Anfahren und Hochschalten gemerkt, das da was net stimt und siehe da, die Kette schlabbert rum. -.-

Punkte im Bild:
1:
Lässt sich widerstandsfrei um diesen Punkt drehen. (bin mir net sicher, ob sich ds so gehört )
2:
Ebenfalls keinerlei WIderstand, hier gehört aber einer hin?!
3:
Joa, das Umlenkröllchen sieht so aus, als hätte es sich vom Lager gelöst, das kanna ber auch einfacher Verschleiß sein.

Ich kann das Schaltwerk ohne jeglichen Widerstand fast bis an die Kettenstrebe hochziehen.

Neues Schaltwerk oder reparieren?

BIld:


----------



## Assmann2k (6. Juni 2011)

was ist den mit den federn los? sind die unter spannung?


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Juni 2011)

Ich gucke mir das ganze morgen nochmal an, ich schreibe das dann im Fotoalbum.


----------



## irmgard (6. Juni 2011)

is morgen jemand im volkspark? bin ab drei halb vier da.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Juni 2011)

Klingt nach kaputt. Komm mal vorbei, wenn du Zeit hast. Vorher Termin absprechen.
Gute Nacht...


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Juni 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Klingt nach kaputt. Komm mal vorbei, wenn du Zeit hast. Vorher Termin absprechen.
> Gute Nacht...


Hmm, ich könnte nicht vor Donnertag. Und dann müsste ich damit noch zu dir gurken. Fährt sich nicht sonderlich toll.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Juni 2011)

Ab Donnerstag kann ich nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Juni 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ab Donnerstag kann ich nicht mehr


Ach Shiat.
Morgen muss ich Chemie lernen, ist mir wichtig.
Zum Fahrradschloss könnte ich morgen kurz kommen, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Juni 2011)

Ralle wird dir das Schaltwrk nicht zerlegen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Juni 2011)

Ich meinte, da treffen. 
Weil bis zu dir und zurück dauert ne Ewigkeit und ich muss Chemie lernen!
HoSe wäre schneller zu erreichen!


----------



## HH-GhostRider (8. Juni 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5tnPqHOldk"]YouTube        - âªN-Trails ROCKERZâ¬â[/nomedia]

MÃ¶chte mal auf dieses kleine Video von unseren Lokaltrails aufmerksam machen!
Bin derjenige, der sich erst einmal fett hinlegt am Anfang!

Ansonsten war es eigentlich ganz schÃ¶n zu fahren.


----------



## Mr.Nox (8. Juni 2011)

HH-GhostRider schrieb:


> YouTube        - âªN-Trails ROCKERZâ¬â
> 
> MÃ¶chte mal auf dieses kleine Video von unseren Lokaltrails aufmerksam machen!
> Bin derjenige, der sich erst einmal fett hinlegt am Anfang!
> ...



Ach Christoph, dass ist aber nett, dass du Promotion fÃ¼r meinen Youtube-Channel macht 

Wie sieht es am Wochenende aus, wird irgendwo gefahren. HÃ¤tte auch in der Woche Zeit, hab 3 Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## irmgard (8. Juni 2011)

sieht ganz nett aus. da würd ich ja auch gern mal ne runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (8. Juni 2011)

schließe mich mr.nox an habe auch von freitag bis mittwoch "wochenende" bin allerdings sonntag/montag schonmal nicht da.


----------



## crazybike (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
suche eine neue Herausvorderung und will mein Leben ändern und was erleben. Wo kann man in HH biken? Bin neu hier.  ;-)


----------



## lukidtm (10. Juni 2011)

Naa

jenachdem was du fahren willst. Gibt viel hier.  

Wo kommst du den her aus Hamburg dann kann man so sagen was ca in der nähe ist  


Ps. Mein big Air hat jetzt Muddys druf danke an schwalbe für den guten nur etwas langwirigen service. In dem Packet mit den Muddys war auch noch nen schlauch und ne Trinkfalsche drinn ;D 

Mfg Luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Juni 2011)

Da ich das mit dem reparieren nicht hinbekommen habe und die eine Nase beim Probieren abgebrochen, also kommt jetzt nen Medium SLX.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (10. Juni 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich bin aus Winterberg und Göttingen zurück, nach langem und vielem geilen Biken.
Die Bilder / Videos von mir werd ich, soweit es denn geht, ein anderes Mal hochladen - ich wollt mich nur zurück melden 

Mein(e) Bike(s) muss ich noch zusammenbasteln und eigentlich auch ein wenig reparieren, denn allmählich sind Kette und die Ritzel durch ... und und und ...
mal sehen, aber ich schreib ja hier rein, wenn ich ma groß fahren geh. 


nun, wir palabern 
machts gut derweil


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich es heute in Hamburg richtig gelesen habe, ist am Sonntag(19.06.2011) wieder Sternfahrt.
Wie wäre es, wenn wir was starten? Öffis wären dann ja fürs Rad kostenlos(oder sogar ganz?).
Macht Vorschläge.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Juni 2011)

Öffis sind ganz kostenlos. Eine geile Tour durch die HaBes wäre schon fett. Wer ist dabei? Ich bin zeitlich flexibel.


----------



## irmgard (15. Juni 2011)

Was sind Öffis? ich bin vielleicht dabei weiß noch nich ganz genau. Hab ja die HaBe vor der Tür.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Juni 2011)

ÖPNV
Wahrscheinlich bin ich Samstag oder Sonntag bei den Harley-days, muss mich da nochmal absprechen.


----------



## KennyKillsIt (15. Juni 2011)

Wo ist Kenny?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Juni 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> ÖPNV
> Wahrscheinlich bin ich Samstag oder Sonntag bei den Harley-days, muss mich da nochmal absprechen.


Ganz schlecht, ich brauche dich zum Schaltwerk anbauen. 
KeFÜ kommt wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche. -.-


Öffis sind ÖffentlichVerkehrsmittel. 
HaBe's Tour wäre geil!
You would join a tour at the "Harburger Berge" Kenny?


----------



## ginkgo (15. Juni 2011)

Kenny will have a lot of fun with his Session 88. ^^

I hope you will have a lot of fun!
Ich kann leider nicht, weil ich Kieler Woche segel...
Aber nach den Sommerferien bin ich auch wieder mehr dabei, momentan fahre ich nur mit Lukas und anderen hier aus der nahen Umgebung in der Woche.


----------



## lukidtm (15. Juni 2011)

MA sehen ob ich dabei bin, lust hab ich schon nur die Lange bahnfahrt so allein stört mich etwas vlt kann man sich irwo mit anderen treffen :/

Lukas


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Juni 2011)

Bin doch nicht dabei, sorry
Nächsten Samstag Nachmittag?


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Juni 2011)

Ok, folgendes Problem meinerseits.
Hat jemand am Samstag/Sonntag Zeit, der Werkzeug und Können für Kettenführungsmontage und Schaltwerks Montage hat?
Montag Nachmittag würde auch gehen. Sagt mal an, wann einer Zeit hat, ist dringend!


----------



## irmgard (15. Juni 2011)

Kettenführung is kein Problem sofern man dein ritzel vorn gut runter bekommt. Schaltwerk hab ich auch schon mal gemacht. Ich hab's dann aber gelassen. Also wenn könnte ich nur bei Einbau helfen. Einstellen des schaltwerks is nich so meine stärke


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Juni 2011)

irmgard schrieb:


> Kettenführung is kein Problem sofern man dein ritzel vorn gut runter bekommt. Schaltwerk hab ich auch schon mal gemacht. Ich hab's dann aber gelassen. Also wenn könnte ich nur bei Einbau helfen. Einstellen des schaltwerks is nich so meine stärke


EInbau habe ich noch nicht gemacht, aber das bekomme icha uch hin, ich brauche beim schaltwerk gerade jemanden fürs einstellen.
also die krubel muss raus für die kefü montage.


----------



## irmgard (16. Juni 2011)

jap ich denk nich das du das so rankommst


----------



## RZL DZL (17. Juni 2011)

Irmgard, wieso verkaufst du dein Slayer??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (17. Juni 2011)

Weil er sich nen anderes rad gekauft hat.  

Mfg luki


----------



## irmgard (17. Juni 2011)

Genau so sieht's aus. Danke luki


----------



## lukidtm (17. Juni 2011)

Sorry :/ 

war bisschen schneller wohl :S 

Was eig jetzt mit am we biken? 

Sternfahrt?? 

Lukas


----------



## irmgard (17. Juni 2011)

Also ich denk mal ich bin nich da.


----------



## lukidtm (17. Juni 2011)

okai

weiß auch noch nicht :/ 

Luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juni 2011)

Ich kann auch nicht, da ich niemanden habe, der mir bei schaltwerk und kettenführung helfen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JorgeGonzalez (19. Juni 2011)

schaltung einstellen ist doch nur ne frage der geduld


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juni 2011)

JorgeGonzalez schrieb:


> schaltung einstellen ist doch nur ne frage der geduld


Habs jetzt auch hinbekommen, läuft aber net so ganz sauber.
Für KeFü brauch ich aber immernoch jemanden.

Nächstes WE was los? Hatte Lord Shadow ja auch schon gefragt.


----------



## lukidtm (19. Juni 2011)

ja ja das dumme blech nää 


ich würde nächsten sonntag gern zu Jose nach poppenbüttel  

mfg Luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,
kaum hat man das WE frei, ist es durchgängig Scheißwetter  ...  

daher hab ich mich dann bzgl. diesem WE doch nicht gemeldet - und Sternfahrt bei Regen hatte ich keine Lust/hatte ich schon. Hoffentlich ist nächstes WE gutes Wetter, da könnte ich wohl Freitag oder Samstag...
Sonntag müsst ich dann sehen (Geburtstag von Mutter geht erstma vor) und meine  Freundin  ist das WE hier zu Besuch, da sie aber etwas Ruhe brauch zum Prüfungsvorbereiten passt das für eine entspannte Runde ...

guuut, ich melde mich unter der Woche nochmal, bis dahin feile ich weiter an meinen Bikes  (das AM ist schon soweit und wartet auf was entspanntes, das FR will noch etwas meiner Zeit)

tschüüüüß


----------



## 2Pat (19. Juni 2011)

kleines Video von heute Sternfahrt 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RAA35cWhS4"]YouTube        - âªSternfahrtlâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## MTWTFSS (20. Juni 2011)

dazu sagen wir dann einfach mal nichts. wie siehts aus mit nächstem wochenende?


----------



## KennyKillsIt (21. Juni 2011)

Winterberg, wooooooooooooo!


----------



## Blackdog1981 (23. Juni 2011)

kenny Nice video  


Ist Jemmand am Samsatg bei Daddels Hometrail??
Pat und ich wollten vorbei Kommen.
gruss


----------



## KennyKillsIt (23. Juni 2011)

Danke sehr 

Mehr Gopro footy heute Abend


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Juni 2011)

Schaut mal ... es nimmt formen an 






Leider noch immer niemand gefunden der einspeicht , shop will für den satz einspeichen 175,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## irmgard (23. Juni 2011)

Is morgen noch jemand im Volkspark unterwegs?


----------



## KennyKillsIt (24. Juni 2011)

mein Knöchel ist jetzt verletzt 


http://www.pinkbike.com/video/203048/


----------



## HamburgerBerg (25. Juni 2011)

Hi Jungs,
ich seh mal, vllt morgen (/nachher) Nachmittag 

 tschüß


----------



## LD28 (26. Juni 2011)

Servus,

wußte garnet, dass es hier in HH doch einige Downhiller gibt. Hab da mal direkt ne Frage an euch: Wollt mir nen neuen Fullface kaufen, wo bekomm ich denn sowatt hier in HH?


----------



## krei (26. Juni 2011)

Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## lukidtm (26. Juni 2011)

keine ahnung 

am ehesten und schnellsten gehts denk ich ma Übers Internet 

Luki


----------



## krei (26. Juni 2011)

Klar, Internet geht auch aber besser wäre es einen Helm anzuprobieren bevor man feststellt, daß er doch nicht optimal passt.


----------



## lukidtm (26. Juni 2011)

das stimmt 

Ich glaub irwo im norden gibts nen laden der sowas hat heißt melahn oder so musste ma gucken udn sonst einfach ma beid en helm herstellern in der händler suche gucken 

Luki


----------



## tequesta (26. Juni 2011)

Melahn Offroad in Kaltenkirchen hat welche. Fox, ONeal, TLD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (26. Juni 2011)

genau den meinte ich !!!


----------



## Mr.Nox (26. Juni 2011)

Kingcycles in der Osterstraße hatte mal einen. Über die internetseite könntest du die Telefonnummer bestimmt raussuchen und mal nachfragen. Wäre meines Wissens nach ein Giro Remedy


----------



## Blackdog1981 (26. Juni 2011)

also ich kann nur Melahn in Kaltenkirchen empfehlen da kaufe ich auch viel ein


----------



## lukidtm (26. Juni 2011)

Jose

was macht dein Scratch?? und das video von gestern ?  


Luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (27. Juni 2011)

Hi luki, also mein Scratch hat Pat mitgenommen da muß der ganze Hitterbau um getaucht werden. hoffe das es bei Trek schnell geht, hab nächte woche habe ich Urlaub und ohne Bike ist es Sch..... 
Video kommt noch.
gruß Jose


----------



## irmgard (27. Juni 2011)

Bei boc in Hamburg haben sie auch fullface Helme zu liegen. 

@blackdog: wie konntest du nur das schöne Trek zerstören. Tut mir in der Seele weh. 

Hab mir ja auch ein Session 8 geholt und ich würde ausrasten wenn da was kaputt geht. 
Dieses we geht's nach Winterberg. Hoffe da bleibt alles ganz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (27. Juni 2011)

@irmgard: glaub mir das tut mir sehr weh an der seele das Bike so zu sehen  , ich weiß selbst nicht wie das Kaputt gegangen ist ich fahre ja nicht so Extrem ganz normal Hometrail und so.
ihr ein Bild


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Juni 2011)

Das liegt am Rahmen, nicht an dir, habe schonmal nen Bild gesehn, da ist an der Stelle die Kettenstrebe komplett gebrochen!


----------



## Blackdog1981 (27. Juni 2011)

Ok gut zu wissen einglisch kannte ich das von Session das es dort gerne Kaputt geht.


----------



## irmgard (27. Juni 2011)

Oha das sieht echt nich gut aus. Hoffe das passiert mir nich so schnell. Hoffe mein Baby überlebt winterberg


----------



## Blackdog1981 (27. Juni 2011)

Das wird schon alles gut gehen  viel spaß in Winterberg 
zum gluck ist es nicht durch gebrochen und nicht gerade beim sprung.
ich würde sagen hatte halt pech 
gruß Jose


----------



## LD28 (29. Juni 2011)

Servus,

Kennt eigentlich einer von Euch nen schönen Trail den man im Osten Hamburgs fahren könnt?

Bis Volkspark ist ja durch die ganze Stadt zu gondeln..


----------



## Mr.Nox (1. Juli 2011)

LD28 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Kennt eigentlich einer von Euch nen schönen Trail den man im Osten Hamburgs fahren könnt?
> 
> Bis Volkspark ist ja durch die ganze Stadt zu gondeln..



Du hast Post via Youtube bekommen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (3. Juli 2011)

Hi Jungs, das Wetter war ja mal beschissen, daher habe ich nix unternommen.

Mein neuer Lenker ist bestellt und sollte diese Woche eintreffen, dann rock ich mal wieder mit =]
Es fehlt zwar ne neue Protektorjacke, aber das wird schon ... und sonst stehen noch n paar Wünsche offen...


Leute, als Shop kann ich http://www.minks-bike-shop.de/ empfehlen, hier in Hamburg in der Osterstraße Nr. 70 is der, da sind einige Fullface vor Ort ... richtet einfach n schönen Gruß von mir aus 

So, auf dass es zur Ferienzeit (ich habe ab nächster Woche auch Urlaub... bin zwar ne Weile weg aber dennoch) etwas schöneres Wetter wird 

haut rein Jungs und Mädels,
bis dennsen


----------



## irmgard (3. Juli 2011)

@blackdog

Du hattest recht. Alles gut gegangen. Nur ein bremshebel meiner Frau ist ein wenig krumm aber sonst is nix weiter passiert. Kleinere Stürze, nix dolles. 

Und ich muss sagen Winterberg is der Hammer. Krass geiler downhill Kurs. Und alles andere war natürlich auch geil. Leider hat keiner ne Cam dabei gehabt. Von daher kann ich noch mal ein paar Videos on stellen. Aber fahren Ende Juli noch ma. Und dann is auch eine dabei.


----------



## lukidtm (3. Juli 2011)

Moin

klaus wenn du was machen willst sag bescheid. will wahrhscheinlich mittwoch oder so hier an unseren trail weiterbauen!! vom 12-14. juli gehst dann ma wieder nahc braunlage mit patrick  

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Juli 2011)

hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen ....
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/392953/cat/500


----------



## christophersch (3. Juli 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> klaus wenn du was machen willst sag bescheid. will wahrhscheinlich mittwoch oder so hier an unseren trail weiterbauen!! vom 12-14. juli gehst dann ma wieder nahc braunlage mit patrick
> 
> Luki



"..an unserem Trail..."
wo is'n der?? ;-) dann komm ich gerne zum bauen, planen und fahren auch mal rum'!


----------



## lukidtm (3. Juli 2011)

am kösterberg

ist aber eher ne CC strecke fast da es da sehr flach ist :/ 

Luki


----------



## christophersch (3. Juli 2011)

...ok. egal. ich guck die Tage mal rum'.

MAN KANN ALLES RUNTER BALLERN!!


----------



## lukidtm (3. Juli 2011)

okai. hoffe da steht noch was waren lange nicht mehr da. Jenach wetter zeit udn lust werd ich sicher mal vorbeigucken in den ferien. Schreib hier dann was  

Luki


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juli 2011)

Am 30.07-31.07.11 findet ein DH Rennen im Holm statt , wer Bock hat kann kommen und erzählt es ruhig allen weiter !!!!!


----------



## christophersch (4. Juli 2011)

Coole Sache! wo ist das denn genau?


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juli 2011)

in Malente ! Hoffe das ist bekannt ?


----------



## christophersch (4. Juli 2011)

;-) Auf jeden Fall! bin dabei! gibt es Startgebühr und muss man sich vorher irgendwo anmelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Juli 2011)

Das wäre mal was... Ma gucken


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juli 2011)

StartgebÃ¼hr ja , weil wir die MedizinmÃ¤nner bezahlen mÃ¼ssen !
belÃ¤uft sich dann aber hÃ¶chstens auf 5-10 â¬
Anmelden muss sich keiner einfach lang kommen und mitfahren


----------



## Blackdog1981 (4. Juli 2011)

Cool in Malente ein Rennen wie geil auf jeden fall werde ich rum erzählen das dort ein renn stadt findet


----------



## Blackdog1981 (4. Juli 2011)




----------



## Mayel13 (4. Juli 2011)

hääääm   ich frag mal vorsichtig  

WER DAS??  ...und was ist das für ein Bike??


----------



## Assmann2k (4. Juli 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

:OOO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (4. Juli 2011)

Mayel13 schrieb:


> hääääm  ich frag mal vorsichtig
> 
> WER DAS??  ...und was ist das für ein Bike??


 

Das Bike ist das Specialized Demo 8 II Monster,
und die frau habe ich keine ahnung habe ich aus denn Internet


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juli 2011)

Assmann Hrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Juli 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Assmann Hrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 Ich dachte das zwischen uns, zwischen Blümchen und Schattenschatzi, wäre was besonderes....

BIlder schon oben?


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei...

PS: Sorry


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juli 2011)

Das erste ist mein Liebling. Wird für FDW angemeldet


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Juli 2011)

Stells erst morgen bei FDW rein! SOnst ist es nächsten Montag ausm Ranking raus und das FDW wird erst Dienstags gewählt!!!
Schöne Bilder geworden  Cooler Fahrer...


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juli 2011)

Wegen dem DH Rennen am Holm / Malente haltet euch im Thread "Heute in Malente" auf dem laufendem bitte. Wenn fragen sind schreibt mich oder Schoko404 an


----------



## lukidtm (4. Juli 2011)

sehr geile bilder!!! 

Leif hahahah sehr geil!!! 

SO muss ma sehen wegen trail bauen. momentan leide ich irwie unter sehr starken kopfshcmerzen da is nichts mit fahren  


Mfg Luki


----------



## knallerkay (5. Juli 2011)

Moin!

Lord Shadow,darf ich fragen wo das ist? Brunsberg / Höllenschlucht?


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juli 2011)

Ja, genau dort sind die Bilder entstanden. 

Achja, bevor ich es vergesse: Ich habe vor mir ein leatt Brace zu kaufen. Ich bin groÃ und schlank. KÃ¶nnte mir jemand ein paar TIpss zu GrÃ¶Ãe und Modellen geben? SOllte auf jeden Fall bei den Modellen von ~269â¬ bleiben. Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (5. Juli 2011)

leatt gpx club am besten in S bin zwar nicht so groß wie du tippe ich jetzt mal dumm habe aber die selbe schmale statur. das leatt passt bestens und du hast immernoch genug möglichkeiten es weiter zu verstellen. (können uns auch mal beim radln treffen und du probierst es an)


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juli 2011)

Das gute StÃ¼ck kostet aber 400â¬! 
Ich meine von den ganzen 269â¬ Modellen, welches ich da nehmen soll? Gibt bei bikemailorder um Beispiel mehrer Modelle...
Und ja, ich denke ich bin grÃ¶Ãer als du mit 190cm.
Naja, also ich hÃ¤tte das Leatt auch gerne demnÃ¤chst, weil Bikepark in den Ferien ansteht und evtl. halt auch noch Malente.

Zum Beispiel dieses Modell: KLICK bzw. bei BMO KLICK
Oder dieses: KLICK.2
Wobei mir der Unterschied nicht ganz klar wird 
Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Modell von Alpinestars?


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. Juli 2011)

wenn dir meine passt kannst du sie gleich für 250 taler kaufen ich fahre nur noch so wenig fully wegen bmx das ich sie nicht brauche.

edit: geht bei den größen weniger um die körpergröße als vielmehr um den brustumfang und der sollte bei dir nicht gravierend größer sein als bei mir. sind ja beide recht schmale hemden und bei der gpx kannst du die am rücken anliegende schiene in der breite verstellen sowie die vordere und hintere auflage. zur not gibt es auch verschiedene clips um die leatt noch breiter zu machen. habe ich alles da samt karton anleitung usw usf.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juli 2011)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> wenn dir meine passt kannst du sie gleich für 250 taler kaufen ich fahre nur noch so wenig fully wegen bmx das ich sie nicht brauche.


Hmm, wäre ein Angebot. Müssten wir uns demnächst mal treffen!
Weil ich wollte wenn es geht spätestens in einer Woche bestellen, damit ich evtl. noch umtauschen kann.


----------



## Assmann2k (5. Juli 2011)

schau doch sonst mal im bikemarkt vorbei, da gibts oft echt gute angebote


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Juli 2011)

Hmm, bei Protektoren kaufe ich leiber neues oder gucke es mir vorher einmal an!
Weil richtig gebrauchte Protektoren usw. kann man nie wissen, ob die nicht wirklich schon einen Sturz hatten und die riechen meisten etwas unangenehm...
In diesem Falle könnte ich dsa gute Stück ja voher wenigstens einmal anschauen und anprobieren!

Ich kaufe gerne im Bikemarkt, aber Protektoren sind mir dann doch sehr wichtig und den Neupreis wert!


----------



## Assmann2k (5. Juli 2011)

nicht alles im bikemarkt ist gebraucht  aber das mit dem anprobieren stimmt natürlich


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juli 2011)

Voten!!!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/929455


----------



## HenryMorgan (5. Juli 2011)

mal son kurzer tip so eine leatt brace muss nicht nur auf dem körper passen sondern auch zum helm, sonnst kannst du das ding auch gleich weg lassen.

ich hab mir die alpinestars mal genauer angesehen, ist schon ganz cool, passt aber nicht zu meinem uvex helm, konnt den kopf immernoch viel zu weit nach hinten strecken und dann drückte mir das ding in den nacken bevor der helm auf der brace aufsetzte.  ausserdem hätt ich gedacht das ich mit größe M ganz gut hinkommmen müsste, hätte aber größe L gebraucht .

also ne leatt brace immer zusammen mit dem helm anprobieren!!!
und nicht blind bestellen.

mit sportlichem gruß 
stephan
*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## irmgard (5. Juli 2011)

Hey stephan weißt du zufällig ob man hier in Hamburg irgendwo eins probieren kann?


----------



## MTWTFSS (6. Juli 2011)

irmgard google mal melahn oder so isn mx shop der sollte eigentlich eine da haben wobei ich sagen muss das mit die alpinestars neckbrace absolut nicht gefallen hat. und zum thema helm muss passen: ist ja wohl logisch das man das teil mit dem helm zusammen ausprobiert. wobei es bei der richtigen leatt kaum probleme gibt (bin sie mir TLD D2 gefahren und mit 661 flight beides bestens gepasst) außerdem fahren genug leute mit genug verschiedenen helmen die teile so das man eigentlich immer davon ausgehen kann das es hinkommt es sei denn man hat einen sehr speziell geformten FF.


----------



## RZL DZL (6. Juli 2011)

Freitag/Samstag Volxpark? Jemand dabei?


----------



## lukidtm (6. Juli 2011)

samstag vlt  ma sehen 

Luki


----------



## irmgard (6. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei. Wie immer ne


----------



## HenryMorgan (6. Juli 2011)

freitag früh um 5:30 setz ich mich ins auto und fahre nach ilmenau zum ISX cup, ich kann also nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## irmgard (6. Juli 2011)

Schade


----------



## 2Pat (6. Juli 2011)

ist Sonntag jemand im Volkspark?


----------



## lukidtm (6. Juli 2011)

du willst sonntag vorm biekpark  noch Biken ? okai ^^

Muss ma sehen beide tage bin ich sicherauch nicht da  

Luki


----------



## RZL DZL (6. Juli 2011)

Ich bin grad am überlegen einen Tag evtl. sogar in die Harburger Bergs. Muss aber erstmal sichten, wieviel ich nach der Klausur am freitag für die danach noch lernen muss. Freitag kommt erstmal die Kefü dran und dann würd ich gen Nachmittag im VoPa aufschlagen. Freu mich


----------



## krei (7. Juli 2011)

hoffentlich regenet es nicht mehr so viel.

Ich werde heute meine KeFü abholen und versuchen sie anzubringen.
Leider habe ich kein Werzeug für die Kurbel. 
Und die Kette möchte ich auch noch etwas kürzen.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. Juli 2011)

Seid gegrüßt !

Ja Leute, das Wetter war mir zu beschissen ungleichmäßig in der letzten Zeit, da hab ich mir meiner Freundin spontan für ab morgen bis zum 27.7. einen Urlaub (=15.-25.) gebucht (die Tage drumherum sind wir bei Ihrer Familie im Süden).
Dann habe ich (aber außer dem WE vom 29-31.7. ) noch bis zum 17.8. Urlaub, also hoffe ich, dass dann das Wetter gut ist und wir mal ne Runde rocken.

Haut rein Jungs, bleibt gesund und bis dennsen


----------



## Mr.Nox (10. Juli 2011)

Da heute nix los war, hab ich mir mal das Bike geschnappt und bin hier in Bergedorf mal durch die gegend gedÃ¼st. Hab einen kleinen netten Trail gefunden. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvXc-jn3Ya4"]YouTube        - âªHausrundeâ¬â[/nomedia]
leider hat die cam nicht so aufgenommen, wie ich mir das erhofft habe.


----------



## HenryMorgan (10. Juli 2011)

ich hatte ein prima rennwochenende in ilmenau bei schönstem wetter, schade nur das ich mal wieder der einzige war, der die hamburger fahne hoch gehalten hat.


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. Juli 2011)

HenryMorgan schrieb:


> ich hatte ein prima rennwochenende in ilmenau bei schönstem wetter, schade nur das ich mal wieder der einzige war, der die hamburger fahne hoch gehalten hat.



Ein Rennen würde ich auch gerne mal mitfahren, auch wenn ich kein Downhiller, sondern "nur" ein 160mm/170mm bike hab. Des weiteren fehlt mir meistens das nötige Wissen, wann wo ein Stattfindet und ich kein Auto habe.Wenn das Wetter vernünftig ist, würde ich am Sonntag gerne irgendwo  fahren gehen. Die Woche darauf bin ich im Hartz über das Wochenende.
LG


----------



## lukidtm (14. Juli 2011)

Soo Patrick (2pat) und ich sind nun wieder ausm harz zurück.

War minder erfolgreich. Dei der 3ten Abfahrt am ersten tag hab ich mich erstma schön schmerzhaft langgemacht, baumstümpfe sind halt nicht die besten orte zum drauf landen mitm körper. Gestern dann fing es gut an dann ereillte patrick der erste platten also neuer schlauch rein.  eine abfahrt später war dann das hinterrad dran mitm platt werden bei ihm -.-  Dann fing auch der regen an. Eine fahrt im regen  gemacht dann, war derbe geil für mich, patrick fand es nicht soo. Danach war der tag auch irwie leider wieder um. Also ab aufm campingplatz und gegessen und schlafen gelegt. Die nacht war furchtbar kalt, 6 grad um die jahreszeit GRRR -.-  Unsere hoffnungen lage auf heute. Extra früh am lift gewesen!! und was lesen wir: Wegen Sturm findet heute kein Lift betrieb statt  also frühzeitig  die heimreise angetreten. 

Mfg Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginkgo (14. Juli 2011)

Das hört sich ja garnicht gut an!
Aber solange ihr trotzdem euern Spaß hattet ist ja alles gut.
Ich bin noch 3,5 Wochen nicht da, habe dann aber auch wieder an den Wochenenden Zeit, weil ich jetzt nur noch die Deutsche Meisterschaft in meine Bootsklasse Segel und in der neuen ist weniger los.
Also bin ich dann auch wieder dabei und wir werden dann unseren Trail zu Ende bauen und dann weiter ausbauen, oder Lukas? 

Gruß aus Schweden!


----------



## christophersch (14. Juli 2011)

wenn das der am Kiekeberg oder wie auch immer der heißt ist, dann hab ich den gestern NICHT gefunden. war da in der nähe überall radeln, aber irgend etwas Trail-mäßiges habe ich nicht gefunden...könnte einer von euch mir den mal zeigen?


----------



## lukidtm (14. Juli 2011)

Kösterberg! Kiekeberg ist in harburg ^^

Jo bei gelegenheit zeig ich ihn dir nur die nächsten woche sind ausgebucht erstma sorry 

Luki


----------



## christophersch (14. Juli 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Kösterberg! Kiekeberg ist in harburg ^^
> 
> Jo bei gelegenheit zeig ich ihn dir nur die nächsten woche sind ausgebucht erstma sorry
> 
> Luki



sicher?! die Straße die um diesen besagten Berg führt heißt aber Kiekebergstraße oder so...
eilt ja nicht. Ich finds sonst auch irgendwie selbst. worauf muss ich achten, wenn ich da beim Park bin??


----------



## zyankali (18. Juli 2011)

als neuling in hamburg frag ich mal ob da bald ma wieder was ansteht? =)


----------



## RZL DZL (18. Juli 2011)

Im Volxpark ist ein Baum umgekippt, wohl mitten auf die Trails. Also da steht erstmal wohl nichts an. Oder wir Buddeln da n Kicker drauß


----------



## zyankali (18. Juli 2011)

oder ne northshore alternativline... wobei ich so neu in HH bin, das ich nichma genau weiß wo der volkspark is.


----------



## christophersch (18. Juli 2011)

janz inne Nähe vonne Stadion.
Ist doch ideal der Baum! Perfektes Holz für neue Kicker!


----------



## zyankali (18. Juli 2011)

dann die säge geholt und los 
ich bin eh auf der suche nach nem guten "homespot" bzw dazugehörigen locals für kleine wochenend-sessions. 
wenn einer lust und zeit hat würds mich freuen mal n paar strecken + gesichter kennenzulernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (18. Juli 2011)

wo wohnste denn?


----------



## zyankali (18. Juli 2011)

hamburg eimsbüttel. da in der nähe gibts sicherlich nichts, würde mich wundern wenn ^^


----------



## RZL DZL (18. Juli 2011)

Da wohn ich auch. Der nächste Spot ist der Volxpark. Wenn du willst, können wir die Tage mal zusammen da hin. Donnerstag oder Freitag oder so. Aber wie gesagt, dort soll n Baum liegen...


----------



## zyankali (18. Juli 2011)

ich bin gierig... lohnt sich das heute noch?


----------



## RZL DZL (18. Juli 2011)

Nein. Jetzt wird eis essen gegangen


----------



## zyankali (18. Juli 2011)

zu doof. donnerstag hab ich evtl frei. sonst bis 19 uhr mindestens arbeiten. das lässt sich bestimmt irgendwie einrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JorgeGonzalez (18. Juli 2011)

volxpark kann man erstmal knicken. wegen des baums geht da erstmal garnichts...


----------



## christophersch (18. Juli 2011)

also ich weiß ja nicht, wie groß der ist, aber normalerweise kann man doch mit drei Mann den Baum schnell wegsegen, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## JorgeGonzalez (18. Juli 2011)

eher mit 30 mann. riesen teil!


----------



## zyankali (18. Juli 2011)

ansich schon, oder schaufel und n kicker gebaut... wobei, ich kenn da die örtlichkeiten nich


----------



## RZL DZL (18. Juli 2011)

JorgeGonzalez schrieb:


> eher mit 30 mann. riesen teil!


Riesenteil hmmmmm


----------



## HenryMorgan (18. Juli 2011)

dann bauen wir halt nen absprung und ne landung und der baum bleibt dort wo er ist .


----------



## zyankali (19. Juli 2011)

bleibt noch zu klären ob der baum als gap zu nehmen ist, oder teil des absprungs/landung wird


----------



## Blackdog1981 (19. Juli 2011)

wer hat Lust ihr im Norden von Hamburg zu Biken??
Ich habe die ganze woche zeit hab ja noch Urlaub.
Uhr zeit kann mann absprechen.


----------



## lukidtm (19. Juli 2011)

Lust ja jose 

zeit hab ich nur nicht und mein bike ist ja momentan auchnet einsatzfähig  

Luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (19. Juli 2011)

hi luki! was ist denn passiert???
mein bike ist auch noch nicht fertig der Hinterbau ist auch noch nicht da.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juli 2011)

Sein Schaltauge hat irgendwas und der eine Bolzem vom Dämpfer ist verbogen und gerissen hat er mir erzählt


----------



## lukidtm (19. Juli 2011)

och joa wie Philipp meinte 

hab beim putzen festgestellt das der dämpfer bolzen total verbogen ist und risse hat also bald brechen würde und der anschlag des schaltwerkes ist rungescheuert sodas es mit pech in die speichen kommt. Neue teile sidn aber gesten bestellt worden also mein bike sollte bald wieder fit sein nur da ich mein zimmer streichen will und so hab ich leider eig keine zeit zum fahren :/

Luki


----------



## zyankali (19. Juli 2011)

abends hätt ich für ne kleine runde zeit. falls sich da was anbietet :>


----------



## christophersch (19. Juli 2011)

zyankali schrieb:


> abends hätt ich für ne kleine runde zeit. falls sich da was anbietet :>



Wie würdest du deine Fahrtechnik einschätzen?
blutiger Anfänger, Hobby Freerider, ->Aufsteiger, oder Pro ??!!


----------



## zyankali (19. Juli 2011)

nach 9 jahren bmx auf freeride umgestiegen. pro nich, aber ich weiß was ich mach. was schwebt dir denn so vor?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich fertig umgezogen bin, will ich auch mal wieder Biken. Wer hat am 1. oder 2. August Zeit? Eventuell mal wieder HaBes?


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juli 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wenn ich fertig umgezogen bin, will ich auch mal wieder Biken. Wer hat am 1. oder 2. August Zeit? Eventuell mal wieder HaBes?


Hier, hallo!


----------



## lukidtm (20. Juli 2011)

jose

kendrik und ick wollen nächste woche mittwoch ma bei euch vorbei gucken 

da musste wieder arbeiten oder? der hinterbau eig mitlerweile ma da? 

wer sonst noch mit will darf sich melden  

Lukas


----------



## Blackdog1981 (20. Juli 2011)

[email protected]

Wann wollt ihr denn vorbei Kommen?? Ich muß erst um 16 zu arbeit.
hab gestern mit Pat geschrieben er meinnte immer noch nicht da der Hinterbau kommt aus USA deswegen dauert es etwas.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (20. Juli 2011)

hmm denk das wir früher da sein werden, da ich abends noch auf nem b-day bin 

wann muss ich aber nochma mit kendrik reden. wäre abere cool wenn du auch da wärst bzw uns den weg vom bahnhof dahin zeigen könntest  

Luki


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Juli 2011)




----------



## Mr.Nox (21. Juli 2011)

Ich bin Dabei mit 2 weiteren Leuten, aber ich bin der einzige mit Bike. Freu mich! Am WE gehts jetzt erstmal in den HARZ nach Thale, Braunlage und Hahnenklee


----------



## lukidtm (21. Juli 2011)

ja viel spaß schoma im harz braunlage kann ich echt empfelen sau geil da nur am we sollen da momentan sehr lange schlangen sein :/ drück dir die daumen das se kurz sind !


luki


----------



## RZL DZL (22. Juli 2011)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ich bin Dabei mit 2 weiteren Leuten, aber ich bin der einzige mit Bike. Freu mich! Am WE gehts jetzt erstmal in den HARZ nach Thale, Braunlage und Hahnenklee



War auch am überlegen, aber hast dir mal das Wetter angeguckt? Wird ätzend. Ich könnt brechen. Wo ist der Sommer? :/


----------



## MTWTFSS (22. Juli 2011)

wetter? wenns nass ist machts erst richtig spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mayel13 (22. Juli 2011)

Moin zusammen 

Heute mein letzter Arbeitstag gehabt  jetzt 2 1/2 Wochen Urlaub wollte mit meinem Bruder irgendwohin fahren in die Berge oder so  das Wetter gefällt mir aber auch nicht besonders 

Hat jemand einen Tipp? Das wichtigste ist leider, dass es unbedingt so kostengünstig sein muss wie möglich!   Sind auch bereit zu zelten oder im Auto zu schlafen... Dachte auch an Harz... für eine Woche oder etwas länger...


----------



## lukidtm (22. Juli 2011)

patrick und ich haben für 3 tage harz braunlage mitm zelt ca- 115 euro pro person ausgegeben teuerste war das 20er liftticket  

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juli 2011)

Kann es sein, dass es die Roadtriptickets für den Harz nicht mehr gibt?


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Juli 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es die Roadtriptickets für den Harz nicht mehr gibt?


Ja, ich glaube schon... :/
Auf der Website steht "Kooperation beendet", können wir höchstens mal anrufen und nachfragen...


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Juli 2011)

Zur Aktualisierung/Wiederbelebung!




Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wenn ich fertig umgezogen bin, will ich auch mal wieder Biken. Wer hat am 1. oder 2. August Zeit? Eventuell mal wieder HaBes?


Also ich wäre dabei. Die tage würde ein bekannter zu mir kommen und der würde gerne mitkommen, er braucht aber ein Datum, von daher wäre es mal nett, wenn sich die Leute hier dazu äußern könnten! 
Auch du darfst was sagen Schattenschtzi... 

Des weiteren: Ich bin am mittwoch auch bei jose.


----------



## lukidtm (24. Juli 2011)

Mittwoch sind wa ja bei jose  

Luki


----------



## MTWTFSS (24. Juli 2011)

was gibt es denn feines beim jose?


----------



## lukidtm (24. Juli 2011)

Die trails in Poppenbüttel müllberge  


Am 1. kann ich nicht am 2ten habes wäre ich wahrscheinlich dabei !!


Mfg Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (25. Juli 2011)

also, das wetter hat im harz einigermaÃen mitgespielt. es war nur sehr stÃ¼rmisch und samstag und sonntag waren braunlage uns hahnenklee geschlossen. musste dann nach thale die zwei tage. hat sehr spaÃ gemacht, auch wenn sehr viel bremswellen waren. hab mir aber sagen lassen, dass es eigentlich nicht so schlimm ist. heute war ich dann noch im regen in hahnenklee. hat sau viel spaÃ gemacht, da im schlamm rumzusauen! hab viel videos gemacht mit der cam. vielleicht bekomm ich ja was vernÃ¼nftiges zusammengeschnitten.
lg

hier ein Run aus Thale
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3n9zkkvCuQ"]âªThale 24.07.2011â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Juli 2011)

So Leude, noch zwei Tage, dann steigt das Rennen in Malente! 

Am Samstag ist freies Training und am Sonntag dann das Rennen. Unten auf dem Parkplatz bei den Motocrossern kann gezeltet werden und wir werden bestimmt auch den einen oder anderen Grill anschmeissen.

Startgebühr 5 Euronen!

Also, um zahlreiches Erscheinen und Abfeiern wird gebeten.

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Juli 2011)

Moin Moin Leute !!!
Ich bin endlich wieder da, mit neuem noch breiterem Lenker und frischen Griffen, wild auf die nächste Ausfahrt ... wer hat Zeit und Bock nachher auf ne Runde? 
ich muss hier noch Emails machen, dann was Essen und dann gehts los ... das Wetter sollte ja gut bleiben ...
ich freu mich über n Anruf/ SMS  ... oder hier, solang ich on bin 


... sonst bin ich zwar dieses kommende WE außer Lande, aber ich habe noch bis zum 17. Aug. einschließlich Urlaub und solang ich in HH bin, müssen wir da was starten. Also gerne immer nachfragen 

also, bis demnächst / später, hoff ich doch mal!


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Juli 2011)

@HamburgerBerg:


Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wenn ich fertig umgezogen bin, will ich auch mal wieder Biken. Wer hat am 1. oder 2. August Zeit? Eventuell mal wieder HaBes?



Ich habe nach wie vor Zeit und Lust!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Juli 2011)

unter der Woche kann ich leider nicht umsonst nach Buchholz, dieses WE bin ich ja weg ... würdest du heute nach HH kommen, oder HaBe's ... vorausgesetzt du kennst dich da aus ?! ^^
ich kenn mich da kaum aus ...
 sonst sollten wir gleich mal telen, bin bald auch fertig mit meinen To-Dos ...


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Juli 2011)

Naja, also ich will heute net fahren!  wir waren gestern den ganzen Tag los. 
Und wie da steht, evtl. halt auch HaBe's Montag oder Dienstag...
Ich ruf nachher mal hernn Shadow an, wies ausschaut... 
Ich sag euch dann allen Bescheid, also hier im Forum im Thread!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Juli 2011)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Naja, also ich will heute net fahren!  wir waren gestern den ganzen Tag los.
> Und wie da steht, evtl. halt auch HaBe's Montag oder Dienstag...
> Ich ruf nachher mal hernn Shadow an, wies ausschaut...
> Ich sag euch dann allen Bescheid, also hier im Forum im Thread!



Das klingt gut, dann kann ich mich ja schon mal freuen, dass nächste Woche es was nicht nur alleine wird =]
Die Planung meines restlichen Urlaubs mach ich Sonntag Abend/ Montag, dann kann ich hoffentlich mit Dir / & dem Schattenschatzi auch mal ne Runde in Buchholz ausmachen, da könnt ich auf meine HVV-Karte auch wen umsonst mitnehmen ... also, wir schnacken dann hoffentlich!

... ist heute noch wer für N-Trails, Volkspark, Blankenese (grob) oder ... zu haben ???


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Juli 2011)

Moin zusammen nochmal von mir!






 kann wer von Euch zufällig einen Lenker gebrauchen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich versteh noch nicht, wie ich was in den Thread Flohmarkt was poste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bei Interesse gern PM.
Tschüß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: ich radel nachher mal zu den alten Hometrails in Popptown - wer sich einklinken will ...  Handy hab ich dann mit 

*Neues folgt:*
*@ Jo *- also ich habe von 15:30 bis 1700 die alten Trails in super Zustand vorgefunden, bin die gleich mehrfach gefahren und habe  an einem kleinen gap geshaped, so dass ich den auch mit dem AM-Bike mehrfach gut fahren konnte 
die anderen Trails hab ich aber nicht gefunden, besser gesagt waren da nur enge Singletrails, die von Brennnesseln und Dornen nur so sprießen ... kurze Hose und ärmellos war da doof *outch* ... wir müsssen uns da nächste Woche mal treffen.

*@ Irmgard* - danke für deine sms, schade, war geil heute ! hoffentlich nach dem WE ?! sch ma an, ich hab ja fast durchgängig Zeit, damit wir ma wieder rocken


----------



## lukidtm (30. Juli 2011)

ich poste ma das video von kendrick von unserm geilen tag mittwoch bei jose in Poppenbüttel 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/209044/


@ Klaus: Was nun mit Braunlage nächste woche wollen wa da ma genauer drüber reden ? 

Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (30. Juli 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> ...
> Luki



ich sollte mal bei euch vorbeikommen. scheint ja immer was los zu sein.


----------



## lukidtm (30. Juli 2011)

was meinst du ejtzt bei uns? das war in Poppenbüttel  ich wohen abe rin blankenese  udn hier ist eig nichts los  

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Juli 2011)

Ok, also ich kann Lord Shadow nicht erreichen... :/


----------



## Mr.Nox (30. Juli 2011)

ich mein dort, wo ihr gefahren seit. je mehr leute, desto lustiger wird es


----------



## lukidtm (30. Juli 2011)

asoo ja poppenbüttel war ganz cool da 

ich wäre sofort wieder dabei wenn sich was ergeben würde nur solslte sich lohnen aufdauer sind tageskarten teuer  

ps: Hab grad schön mein bike in meinem zimmer an die wand gehängt  

Luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (30. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich würde sonst sagen wenn ihr lust und zeit hätte können wir Samstag ein Treffen dort machen.
Und ich werde unter der Woche am neue trail Weiter Bauen 
coole Sache Luki, will ich auch aber meine frau sagt Nein 
Gruß an alle


----------



## Mr.Nox (31. Juli 2011)

So,ich komm gerade aus Malente. ein par Leute aus Hamburg hab ich auch getroffen. Bin 17 von 34 Startern geworden. War ein rundum Spaßiges Event.


----------



## lukidtm (31. Juli 2011)

das klingt doch gut  Glückwunsch schonmal 

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (31. Juli 2011)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> So,ich komm gerade aus Malente. ein par Leute aus Hamburg hab ich auch getroffen. Bin 17 von 34 Startern geworden. War ein rundum Spaßiges Event.



Glückwunsch


----------



## HamburgerBerg (1. August 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> @ Klaus: Was nun mit Braunlage nächste woche wollen wa da ma genauer drüber reden ?
> 
> Luki



Hey Luki!
Also wegen Braunlage jo, lass am Tele beschnacken!
Ich habe eben versucht, bei Deiner Festnetz anzurufen, ging nur der AB ran ... wenn Du ma zuhause bist, versuch sonst ma mich zu erreichen.
Ich geh morgen früh wohl nochma hier rein, denn heute wirds wohl nix mehr mit FR'en aber morgen will ich ... vllt treffen wir uns auch?

Linus, Christoph oder Jo, wie siehts bei euch aus? Popptown will ich oder Reinbek
tschööö


----------



## Blackdog1981 (1. August 2011)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Hey Luki!
> Also wegen Braunlage jo, lass am Tele beschnacken!
> Ich habe eben versucht, bei Deiner Festnetz anzurufen, ging nur der AB ran ... wenn Du ma zuhause bist, versuch sonst ma mich zu erreichen.
> Ich geh morgen früh wohl nochma hier rein, denn heute wirds wohl nix mehr mit FR'en aber morgen will ich ... vllt treffen wir uns auch?
> ...



Hi mein Bester wenn du zeit und lust hast habe ich morgen zeit bis 15 uhr
gruß Jose


----------



## Whiplash01 (1. August 2011)

Moin Hamburgers,

besten Dank für die rege Teilnahme gestern beim Rennen, für den "Fanblock" hättet ihr eigentlich auch noch nen Pokal verdient und Glückwunsch an Mr.Nox zum 17. 

Kann es sein, dass ihr oben im Startpavillon ne Hamburgflagge vergessen habt, wenn ja, gebt mal Bescheid.


----------



## lukidtm (1. August 2011)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Hey Luki!
> Also wegen Braunlage jo, lass am Tele beschnacken!
> Ich habe eben versucht, bei Deiner Festnetz anzurufen, ging nur der AB ran ... wenn Du ma zuhause bist, versuch sonst ma mich zu erreichen.
> 
> tschööö




Jo Moin 

war bei Ikea -.-  Ich werd mittwoch spätestens, mitm freund, der null erfahrung hat im im park fahren und auf big bikes, dahin fahren und meinem dad.  Unser auto ist dann voll.    

Da mein handy kaputt ist hab ich deine nummer leider nicht mehr :/  

hatte sonstz überlegt wenn du nen eiges auto hättest wo du m ich und mein schatz /bike) mitnhemn könntest morgen zu fahren :/ oder man bleibt zusammen nen tag länger. Mein dad kann nur 2 Tage dort bleiben wegen arbeit. 

Hast du eig nen eigenes auto wie du/wir dahin gelangen könntest/en ? 

Luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. August 2011)

@ Linus:   üüüüüübrigens, Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
hab ich hier im wilden getippe gestern dann doch nicht gespeichert ....

@ Jo: Hey, dann haste Lust nach Frühstück ?! ... ich ruf sonst gleich mal an  ... bei dem Wetter ... warst ja schon früh hier 

@ all ... wer will auch das Wetter genießen? ich frühstücke und dann ...


----------



## Blackdog1981 (2. August 2011)

@ Jo: Hey, dann haste Lust nach Frühstück ?! ... ich ruf sonst gleich mal an  ... bei dem Wetter ... warst ja schon früh hier 


bin ja seit um 7Uhr wach  auf jeden fall habe ich lust bei denn Schönen Wetter
dann bis gleich


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. August 2011)

das is ma früh.
okay, wo haste Bock ? *mampf mampf*
ne "Spot-Tour " ... also zB in Popp anfangen, dann Reinbek und evtl noch Volkspark? 


für Alle: Jo und ich sind erstma Müllberge, für danach evtl mich bitte einfach anrufen... und damit tschüß, vllt sieht man sich auf den Trails


----------



## Blackdog1981 (2. August 2011)

also Popp... hört sich sehr gut an da wollte ich auch weiter Bauen.Ich kann in Moment keine große Tour machen mein Hinterbau ist noch mehr gerissen, hab letzten Mittwoch doch etwas übertrieben mit dem biken.


----------



## Mr.Nox (2. August 2011)

Ich würde gerne am Wochenende fahren. mir ist es eigentlich egal wo, hauptsache unter Leuten und nicht alleine. Irgendwohin fahren wäre nicht das Problem, hab ne monatskarte des HVV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (2. August 2011)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne am Wochenende fahren. mir ist es eigentlich egal wo, hauptsache unter Leuten und nicht alleine. Irgendwohin fahren wäre nicht das Problem, hab ne monatskarte des HVV.


Also am Wochenede könnte hier evtl. eine "Tour" stattfinden. Mit allen Rädern fahrbar! ich/wir schiebe/n auch gerne! 
Ich glaube Lord Shadow hat Sonntag zeit, also Sonntag? 
luki wollte bis zum ferienende in 1woche auch nochma rumkommen...


----------



## lukidtm (2. August 2011)

jao wenn welche mit mir metronom fahren würden also irwie altona oder hbf treffen währe ich dabei 


oder patrick auto?? wie siehts aus? 

luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. August 2011)

Ahhhhhhlsoooooooo... 
Herr Shadow würde nachmittags zu uns dazustoßen, wenn ihr am Sonntag rumkommt! 
Ich würde euch dann vom Bahnhof Buchholz i.d.N. abholen!


----------



## lukidtm (2. August 2011)

Soo ich starte die initianitve: Mitfahrer bei klaus gesucht 


Ich fahre morgen für 2.-3 tage nach braunlage klaus (hamburgerberg) würde gern auch donnerstag dazustoßen sucht aber wegen spritkosten noch einen der bei ihm mitfahren würde. 

Jemand interesse??

Ich will mit mehr da sein  

Mfg. Luki


----------



## Assmann2k (2. August 2011)

bei der tour in Buchholz wäre ich vlt. dabei ! welche uhrzeit schwebt euch den so vor ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. August 2011)

Assmann2k schrieb:


> bei der tour in Buchholz wäre ich vlt. dabei ! welche uhrzeit schwebt euch den so vor ?


Mir ist es recht schnubbe 
Herr Shadow meinte, er hat ab 16h Zeit und würde dann dazustoßen, also ab mittags denke ich ma!
Den rest müsstest du mit den hamburgern klären.


----------



## Mr.Nox (3. August 2011)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhlsoooooooo...
> Herr Shadow würde nachmittags zu uns dazustoßen, wenn ihr am Sonntag rumkommt!
> Ich würde euch dann vom Bahnhof Buchholz i.d.N. abholen!



kommt drauf an wie früh und gehört buchholz zum hvv gesmtbereich? hab am WE gesamtbereich und kann eine person und 3 kinder mitnehmen!


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. August 2011)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wie früh und gehört buchholz zum hvv gesmtbereich? hab am WE gesamtbereich und kann eine person und 3 kinder mitnehmen!


Ja, Buchholz ist im HVV Gesamtbereich, vorletzter Ring...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (3. August 2011)

@ all: seid ihr auch bei Regen in Buchholz ? Nachrichten versprechen nix schönes  

@ Blümchen & Mr Nox  : cool, dann kann ich da also am WE auch mit HVV umsonst fahren und auch noch 1 weitere Person mitnehmen (Profi-Card)

@ Luki, Kenny und wen es interessiert: ich habe auf die Schnelle nicht Ellenbogenprotektoren besorgen können, das verhindert die Fahrerei im Park.
Die Sprit- und Lift-Kosten sind mir momentan etwas zu hoch, daher werde ich diese Woche nicht solch weite Fahrerei antreten, dann lieber morgen kurz auf den Ntrails und am WE Buchholz =]

@ Mr Nox, wann und von wo würde es am WE denn dann bei dir losgehen, da könnt man sich gern wo treffen, am Rückweg oder bei der Gelegenheit würd ich gern ma mit einer externen Festpladde die GoPro Videos von unserem gemeinsamen Fahren mir überspielen .. wenn das geht... wir schnacken !

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (3. August 2011)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> @ Blümchen & Mr Nox  : cool, dann kann ich da also am WE auch mit HVV umsonst fahren und auch noch 1 weitere Person mitnehmen (Profi-Card)
> ...


Sehr schön! 
Also stehen soweit fest: Du, Nox, Luki und Ich+Shadow.

GoPro darf hierher auch gerne mitkommen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (3. August 2011)

seid ihr alle auch bei Regen in Buchholz ? Nachrichten versprechen nix schönes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





btw: ich habe keine eigene GoPro, sondern nur eine Externe Pladde =]


----------



## KennyKillsIt (3. August 2011)

Hat jemand sagte Gopro?


----------



## Mr.Nox (3. August 2011)

Ich würde sagen gegen 12:30 in Bucholz? Ich würde meine GroPro mitnehmen. Regen würde mich nicht stören, außer es gießt aus Eimern. Wie lange fährt man denn vom HH HBF nach Bucholz? Die Videos hab ich hier aufn Rechner. Ich könnte die Videos auf die SD-Karte von der Gopro packen und du ziehst sie dir auf den Rechner/laptop? Nach Bergdorf dauert es vom  HBF ca. 17minuten. Bis Sonntag


----------



## HamburgerBerg (4. August 2011)

@ Kenny - ich besitze keine GoPro!

@ alle / Gruppe für Sonntag: also schlechtes Wetter  is bis zum gewissen Grad auszuhalten, aber wir hoffen  einfach mal und dann wird das hoffentlich schon.

für Näheres schacken wir einfach am Samstag nochmal, ich plane dort zu sein und kann eine Person auf die Profi-Card von mir samt Bike mitnehmen  - da mich aber bitte ansprechen, nicht dass einer ohne gültigen Fahrschein dabei is, weil es ein Missverständnis gab.

tschüüü


----------



## ginkgo (4. August 2011)

@Klaus: Du hattest mich angerufen, ich war Eisessen. Bin aber eh gerade in Kiel und segel Deutsche Meisterschaft. Ich bin Momentan 17er und 5er Deutscher von 300 gesamt 
Viel Spaß noch!
Wir warten hier weiter auf Wind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (4. August 2011)

Also, Ich treff mich mit HamburgerBerg am Sonntag am HBF und nehm die RG um 11:38 oder um 12:15. Dementsprechend würden wir um 12:08 oder um 12:38 in Buchholz sein.


----------



## MTWTFSS (4. August 2011)

also ich würde mich auch in die buchholz "tour" einklinken solange es bergablastig ist oder wenigstens nicht allzu bergauflaustig.


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. August 2011)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> also ich würde mich auch in die buchholz "tour" einklinken solange es bergablastig ist oder wenigstens nicht allzu bergauflaustig.


Letzteres.. 
Aber berghoch musste immer wenn du bergab willst, lässt sich leider nicht vermeiden...

Kurze Frage an dich: Leatt+RUcksack ist net so dolle, oder?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (4. August 2011)

@ Blümchen: hättest DU oder der Schattenschatzi denn die Güte, uns dann vom Bahnhof Buchholz abzuholen und dort evtl auch wieder hinzubegleiten  

 ganz wichtig: wie derb ist das Gelände denn da oder die Tour? soll ich mit meinem Panzer (das FR/DH) oder das leichtere Bike nehmen (AM, fast Enduro) ... wäre auch cool zu wissen wegen FF oder nur normaler Helm ... ?!  Drops etc, ich weiß garnicht mehr, ob eure Photos bei euch waren und ob die Strecken noch so lokale DHs sind? 


@ Jakob: Glückwunsch! 
weiter so und dann biste bald ma wieder in Hamburg ?!


@ MTWTFSS & 
@ Luki: Mr Nox und ich werden dann am Bahnsteig direkt für den Zug nach Buchholz sein, auch um uns da zu treffen und hoffentlich stoßt ihr rechtzeitig dazu.


@n ALLE 

ich geh nun Ratzen, kuck aber Samstag wohl gegen Abend vorher auf Jeden nochmal rein ...
ich freu mich schon seit langem auf die Trails bei euch, hoffentlich wird es dazu auch noch schönes Wetter! 
tschö


----------



## ginkgo (5. August 2011)

@Klaus: Ihr fahrt Sonntag?
Da komme ich damn vllt. noch mit!
Wir teln heute/morgen nochmal?!

Ich komme heute Nacht oder morgen früh nach Hause und bin Sonntag bei gutem Wetter dabei!

Jetzt noch ein letzter Wettfahrttag, bis Bald an alle!


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. August 2011)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> @ Blümchen: hättest DU oder der Schattenschatzi denn die Güte, uns dann vom Bahnhof Buchholz abzuholen und dort evtl auch wieder hinzubegleiten
> 
> ganz wichtig: wie derb ist das Gelände denn da oder die Tour? soll ich mit meinem Panzer (das FR/DH) oder das leichtere Bike nehmen (AM, fast Enduro) ... wäre auch cool zu wissen wegen FF oder nur normaler Helm ... ?!  Drops etc, ich weiß garnicht mehr, ob eure Photos bei euch waren und ob die Strecken noch so lokale DHs sind?


Abholen:
Also, ich hatte das oben schon gepostet, das ich euch vom Bahnhof abhole.  Ihr müsst dann nur auf die unüberdachte(!!!) Übergangsbrücke kommen. Dort warte ich oben auf euch. 

Zum Rad, Gelände:
In diesem Album sind nur Bilder von hier drinne! 
Hier ebenfalls.
Und wie ich schon sagte, ist mit allen Rädern fahrbar, wir schieben berghoch oder zwischendrin auch gerne...
Wir fahren hier nur auf Naturtrails/Wanderwegen!!! Es sind also keine Selbstmordstunts zu erwarten. Es gibt allerdings schon ein paar 'Stunts', in der Höllenschlucht z.B.. Und auf den Trails lässt sich oftmals schön mit den Wurzeln usw. spielen und kleine Natursprünge gibt es auch überall! 

Welches Rad ich fahre ist wohl klar...  Und dazu werde ich wohl höchtwahrscheinlich Halbschale+Goggle tragen. 

EDIT:
Ich hab gerade ma in dein Fotoalbum gesehn... Nimm den Panzer, der hat ja ne Hammerschmidt.


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. August 2011)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an dich: Leatt+RUcksack ist net so dolle, oder?



naja leatt+rucksack ist irgendwie nervig bin aber auch nur einmal so gefahren haha von daher. also wie siehts aus sonntag eher fullface oder enduroschale aufn kopf? @mr.nox wann trefft ihr euch hbf? dann geselle ich mich dazu.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. August 2011)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> naja leatt+rucksack ist irgendwie nervig bin aber auch nur einmal so gefahren haha von daher. also wie siehts aus sonntag eher fullface oder enduroschale aufn kopf? @mr.nox wann trefft ihr euch hbf? dann geselle ich mich dazu.


Bleibt euch überlassen!
Ich fahre gleich nachher/die Tour etwa ab und sach euch dann ma, was am besten wäre.

EDIT:
Also Herr Shadow sagt Halbschale+Goggle
Ach und ich glaube es wäre besser wenn ihr gegen 13h hier ankommt!


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. August 2011)

Halbschale!
@Philipp: Zeit kann so bleiben, solange mir die Pferdekopf-Trails erhalten bleiben. Nach 8 Stunden Psychiatrie bin ich sowieso fertig.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. August 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Halbschale!
> @Philipp: Zeit kann so bleiben, solange mir die Pferdekopf-Trails erhalten bleiben. Nach 8 Stunden Psychiatrie bin ich sowieso fertig.


Ok, gut.
Ich melde mich nachher nochmal, ich gehe jetzt erstmal ne Runde fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (5. August 2011)

SOo

ick bin oll da aus braunlage, waren derbe geile tage alles noch ganz nur ein total fertiger luki  

Hoffe hab mich bis sonntag erholt  

Bilder usw folgen bei interesse


@ Klaus/Mr Nox: ich denke ich werde aufm bahnsteig zu euch stosen dann und kann ich dann auf einer eurer karten mtifahren??  dann kauf ich mir nur ne normale tageskarte zum HBF und zurück !!

@ Philipp: Wie ist das nochma mit der Bikekarte für den Metronom? wo bekomm ich die denn ? hier in blanke sicher nicht -.-


Grüße von LUKIII


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. August 2011)

klaus möchte  gerne die bahn um 11:38 nehmen. ichbin der meinung, dass ist kein metronom, sondern eine normale regionalbahn. laut klaus können wir dort ohne bikekarte hin. ich habe keine ahnung, welches gleis das ist. wir sehen uns dann sonntag am 11:30 auf dem gleis. bis denne


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. August 2011)

Das ist der MetronomRegional und da braucht ihr auch eine Fahrradkarte.
Am Fahrkarten Automat auf HVV gehen, dann Sonderkarten oder so auswÃ¤hlen.
Da steht dann was von Fahrradkarte.
Die heiÃt: Fahrradtageskarte Regionalverkehr. Kostet euch 3,5â¬.

Ok, dann der Zug.
lord Shadow holen wir um 16:00 im BÃ¼senbachtal ab.


----------



## ginkgo (6. August 2011)

Ich bin jetzt schon wieder Zuhause nach ein doch relativ Erfolgreichen Deutschen Meisterschaft, die ich aber auch druchaus als 10er und 5er Deutscher beenden hätte können.
So bin ich 21er und 9er Deutscher geworden.

Morgen fahre ich mit Lukas mit zum Hauptbahnhof und dann treffen wir auf euch!
@Hamburger Berg: Kann ich bei dir auf der Karte mitfahren? Ich gehe ja noch als Kind durch.


Brauchen wir eine extra Karte für das Rad?

Grüße Jacob


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. August 2011)

Wir benötigen wohl doch eine extra Karte. da hat die HVV-Tussi wohl Stuss erzählt damit, dass wir ohne extra Karte fahren können


----------



## lukidtm (6. August 2011)

also kann keine rbei dir und bei klaus auf der karte mitfahren? muss ich mir doch ne eigene kaufen ok 

luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. August 2011)

Doch, ihr könnt bei denen mitfahren, aber für die Räder braucht ihr alle noch ne Karte!


----------



## lukidtm (6. August 2011)

aaah okai  

also kauf ich mir nur ne normale tageskarte und bikekarte?

Linus ich fahr dann bei dir mit okai? 

Luki


----------



## ginkgo (6. August 2011)

Also ich darf als Kind soweit ich weiß bei jedem Erwachsenen mitfahren und da einer bei Klaus mitfahren darf kriegen wir das schon hin 

@Mr. Nox: Hast du eine Monats Karte oder kaufst du dir eine Tageskarte? Wenn du eine Tageskarte kaufst, darf ich dann als Kind bei dir mitfahren?
Oder hast du da mit Klaus schon was besprochen?

Ich würde nur gerne Wissen was ich mir hier für eine Karte kaufen muss, ich möchte mir nicht am Hbf noch eine Gesamtbereich nachkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. August 2011)

so ich komm mit meinem AM Bike und normalem Helm, so ne Art goggles, dann nehm ich nur Knieschoner und mein Rucksack!

11.30 ist Treffen unten am entsprechenden Bahnsteig an sich, leider hat die Dame am HVV Telefon mir gestern MÃ¼ll erzÃ¤hlt, ich habe vorhin glÃ¼cklicherweise nochmal nachharken kÃ¶nnen: es muss leider pro Fahrrad (egal ob "Kind" zugehÃ¶rig oder nicht) eine solche 3,50â¬ Karte gelÃ¶st werden. Ich mach das am HBF und werde um das Geld weinen ^^ - ich hab doch nix.
Ich kann 1 "Erwachsenen" und 3"Kinder" , also ich nehme Luki und Ginko. 

da so viele Luftpumpen verteilt sein werden, nehm ich keine mit. FÃ¼r DÃ¤mpferpumpe ist auch gesogrt, dann brauch ich nix mehr ...
Ich nehm nur einen Schlauch, 
etwas fÃ¼r Erste Hilfe ( ich will an meinem Urlaubstag mit euch aber nicht arbeiten mÃ¼ssen, dass das klar ist, ja  ?!  )
und mein Essen & Trinken mit.


So bei Fragen oder so ruft mich an, ich geh gleich off, ich hab die letzten Tage zuviel geackert 

bis morgen
tschÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶ 

@BlÃ¶m / Lord: Was, wieso erst um 16 Uhr dazu stoÃen ??? wie lang wollt ihr denn machen, soll ich Licht mitnehmen


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. August 2011)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> so ich komm mit meinem AM Bike und normalem Helm, so ne Art goggles, dann nehm ich nur Knieschoner und mein Rucksack!
> 
> 11.30 ist Treffen unten am entsprechenden Bahnsteig an sich, leider hat die Dame am HVV Telefon mir gestern Müll erzählt, ich habe vorhin glücklicherweise nochmal nachharken können: es muss leider pro Fahrrad (egal ob "Kind" zugehörig oder nicht) eine solche 3,50 Karte gelöst werden. Ich mach das am HBF und werde um das Geld weinen ^^ - ich hab doch nix.
> Ich kann 1 "Erwachsenen" und 3"Kinder" , also ich nehme Luki und Ginko.
> ...


Das hat sich geändert, er hat doch erst spät Dienst und nicht früh! 
ICh freu mich auf nachher mit euch! 

Nochmal zur Erinnerung, die unüberdachte Brücke!


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. August 2011)

Also ich fands nen geilen tag/ne geile Tour! 
Gerne wieder!


----------



## ginkgo (7. August 2011)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen!
Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit euch!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. August 2011)

das Wetter war (viel) besser als erwartet  und der Wald bei euch, Blöm und Schattenschatzi, mit den Strecken ist echt seeehr edel 

doof fand ich nur, dass man für die Fahrradmitnahme was blechen muss ... als wären die HVV-Tarife nicht schon teuer genug. 

 die Strecken sind aber wirklich sehr angenehm gewesen, ich denke wir hatten alle unseren Spaß.
Es war mal was Anderes als unseren kleinen "Reviere" und auch wenn die schweren Geschütze von Luki und Mr Nox deren Spaß gemildert haben, es war es Wert.

Ich muss heute was für die Arbeit leider machen und hier noch meine Bude vorbereiten für meine  - wenn es trocken bleibt vllt ne nächtliche Ausfahrt? ich häng gleich die Akkus ins Ladegerät, damit ich auch meine Funzel habe =]
ich werde aber die nächsten paar Tage seltener online sein, ruft mich also gern an

juuut juuut, tschüß und bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## ginkgo (8. August 2011)

Wollen wir morgen mal bei dir (Alstertal) fahren?
Ich hätte bock da dann auch so zu bleiben das wir erst Nachts zurück fahren...

Gruß Jacob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (8. August 2011)

Video vom DH Rennen aus Malente ist fertig: bitte mal alle voten, wenn es euch gefällt


----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. August 2011)

ginkgo schrieb:


> Wollen wir morgen mal bei dir (Alstertal) fahren?
> Ich hätte bock da dann auch so zu bleiben das wir erst Nachts zurück fahren...
> 
> Gruß Jacob




oups  !

ja schade, wär dabei gewesen!
 Hab doch extra geschrieben, dass ich erstma nicht so oft online bin ... hättest mal angerufen!  Das nächste Mal, ja ?! 

sooo, dann vllt am Sonntag auf ein wenig gehopse ? ich wünschte mir ja, dass ab morgen schönes Wetter wird ... hab am Samst. was zum Geburtstag von meiner Freundin was vor ... aber Sonntag ... hmmm, die N-Trails oder Volkspark ... 
ich meld mich oder bin dann einfach mit ihr da  muss ich mit ihr mal sehen.
nun erstma ein paar schöne Tage euch, auf gutes Wetter 
tschöö


----------



## ginkgo (12. August 2011)

Morgen wollen Lukas und ich bei uns mal wieder ein bisschen fahren und bauen.
Ist noch jemand dabei?
Morgen soll ja sogar die Sonne mal wieder rauskommen!

@Klaus:

Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei!
N-Trails hätte ich mal wieder bock.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. August 2011)

@ginkgo /alle Interessierten: 
also meine Süße wird bei gutem Wetter mit mir am Sonntag mit nach Reinbek. 
Ich denke, wir machen morgen erstmal einen schönen Geburtstag (Sie wird n Jahr älter, ich bin erst Ende August dran) und dann meld ich mich entweder spontan oder ich ruf Dich, Jacob, an und Du postest das für die, die's interessiert.  Vor 11 wird das nix, denn morgen plane ich einen längeren Tag mit ihr ... also ab 10 sind wird dann langsam wohl mal mach ... ohne Wecker aber  ... wir sehen ma


ciao, auf ein hoffentlich gutes Wetter am WE
euere  (Grinsebacke)


----------



## christophersch (12. August 2011)

wo baut ihr denn morgen weiter?? ich würde sonst spontan auch mal vorbeigucken


----------



## ginkgo (12. August 2011)

Ich geb dir meine Handynummer, ist am Falkenstein gegenüber des Puppenmuseums...


----------



## ginkgo (14. August 2011)

Ich war gestern leider nicht am Trail weil ich mit zu IKEA musst. 
Aber heute werden Lukas und ich da sein!

Wer will uns beim bauen helfen?^^
Fahren werden wir natürlich auch.


----------



## christophersch (14. August 2011)

Joa. Ok. Ich guck auch nochmal rum. Ist das diese Strecke da direkt zwischen Golfplatz und Straße?!


----------



## ginkgo (14. August 2011)

Die Strecke ist zwischen dem großen weißen Haus und Golfplatz auf dem Grundstück/Waldstück.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. August 2011)

... bei dem Super-Hochsommer-Wetter  ist das für heute alles ins Wasser gefallen, da bleibt uns für's nächste Wochenende zu Hoffen!  das ist echt ... globale Klimaerwärmung ... 

Bis dahin, meldet Euch gern per Tele/ pm, denn ich werd wohl kaum on kommen. 

tschööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (15. August 2011)

Moin moin, ich würde am WE gerne ne Runde radeln gehen. Mit jemanden aus Großhansdorf. Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden. Hat jemand ein Tipp oder fährt schon jemand irgendwo?


----------



## 2Pat (15. August 2011)

Moin habt ihr mal lust bei mir zu fahren bei Henstedt-Ulzburg?
hier ein kleines Video:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15400/h


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. August 2011)

Ein paar Bilder vom ersten Tag des Harztrips von Bloem und mir. Da Hahnenklee wegen Wind (es war fast windstill) geschlossen hatte, direkt Bilder aus Braunlage.

1. Mein BFe vor der Abreise:





2. Bloems BFe mit kaputtem Schaltwerk nach der 6. Abfahrt (der Junge wird langsam übermütig)





3. Bloem in Action1:





4. Bloem in Action2:





5. Bloems Rad vor dem Lift:





Alles auch in der Cotic-Fotogruppe zu sehen.


----------



## lukidtm (16. August 2011)

sieht nahc fun aus 


ach wie gerne währe ich grad da ...


jungs ich hab gelesen das thale gesperrt ist  irwie wegene forst arbeiten.. :/ 

Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (16. August 2011)

2Pat schrieb:


> Moin habt ihr mal lust bei mir zu fahren bei Henstedt-Ulzburg?
> hier ein kleines Video:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15400/h


wie komm ich denn dahin vom HH HBF und wie lange dauert das ungefähr?


----------



## 2Pat (16. August 2011)

mit der S21 richtung Elbgaustraße und Eidelstedt umsteigen in die AKN richtung Kaltenkirchen/Neumünster und Henstedt-Ulzburg aussteigen xD
fahrzeit sind 57 minuten


----------



## Mr.Nox (16. August 2011)

das einzig gute darain ist, dass ich aus bergedorf mit der s21 komme... ich überlege ess mir mal. vielleicht überlege ich in die postitive richtung, wenn sich einer mit anschließt?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (16. August 2011)

2 pat &  mr nox :  ich will auch ... wenn es halbwegs schönes Wetter am diesem WE wird ...




sonst zur Info in die Runde:


aber ich melde mich gegen Do / Fr nach der Arbeit mal ...
nun erstmal zu meiner Freundin ...

ab morgen muss ich auch wieder arbeiten 
tschööö


----------



## lukidtm (16. August 2011)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> das einzig gute darain ist, dass ich aus bergedorf mit der s21 komme... ich überlege ess mir mal. vielleicht überlege ich in die postitive richtung, wenn sich einer mit anschließt?




bei gutem wetter und so währe ich am we auch dabei bestimmt !!

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (16. August 2011)

Also Bike endlich Repariert jetzt kann ich wieder biken  ich wollte einglich bei mir Fahren Müllberg Poppenb.. aber wenn so viele zu Pat fahren schlisse ich mich an.
Aber wann SA oder So?????
Gruß Jose


----------



## lukidtm (16. August 2011)

patrick meitne samstag zu mir  

sehr geil das dein rad wieder ganz ist 


und strebe grün gelackt`? 

Luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (16. August 2011)

Nein es ist nix Lackiert es bleib alles wie es ist da Bike gehört jetzt meine Frau ich werde mir zu Ende des Jahres ein Neues DH bike holen oder besser gesagt aufbauen.
weiß aber nicht welchen es sind 3 in enge Auswahl Transition TR450, Intense 951 oder Demo 8


----------



## lukidtm (16. August 2011)

asoo

wann wollen wir uns dann samstag wo treffen in der bahn?

Linus /klaus? kann ich dann ab irwie HBF bei euch auf ner karte mitfahren sonst kostet mich das 10 euro fast :S 

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. August 2011)

Mehr Bilder von Heute, diesmal aus Hahnenklee. Zunächst eine kleine Schrauberrunde, bei dem wir meine Bifi fahruntauglich gemacht haben, damit die Blümchen-Variante wieder fahrbar wird. Von meinem Cotic gibts folglich keine Bilder.


----------



## christophersch (16. August 2011)

der junge brauch ein Fully!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (16. August 2011)

er will aber keins  

was den mit deinem passiert malte? 

Lukas


----------



## MTWTFSS (17. August 2011)

sieht ja so aus als würdest du gut klarkommen mit dem leatt bloem!


----------



## Mr.Nox (17. August 2011)

wenn es um samstag geht, weiß ich nciht ob ich kommen kann. meine freundin ruft zum ersten mal aus indien an nach ca. 1 1/2 monaten. es sind ca. 4 std zeitunterschied. ne genaue uhrzeit konnte sie mir nicht sagen. wennn sie früh anruft klinke ich mich schnell noch mit ein oder fahre hinterher.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. August 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> sieht nahc fun aus
> ach wie gerne währe ich grad da ...
> 
> jungs ich hab gelesen das thale gesperrt ist  irwie wegene forst arbeiten.. :/
> Luki


Das war es definitiv, Montag war es zwar anfangs sehr matschig und rutschig, trocknete aber etwas ab.
Thale waren wir nicht. Wir waren heute nochmal nen paar Abfahrten in Braunlage.
Also mir hats Montag auf der 6.Abfahrt das Schaltwerk gekillt und da das Schattenlördchen sich langgemacht hat und die FInger/Hand geprellt hat, lieber das Fully genommen hat, hab ich sein Schlatwerk/trigger aus seiner BIfi genommen 



christophersch schrieb:


> der junge brauch ein Fully!!!


Das hardtail bleibt! Wenn irgendwann mal Geld da ist(Führerschein+neuer PC stehen an), kommt etwas a la Bottlerocket oder so.
aber eins muss man sagen, ich habe Shadow damit heute gejagt zwischendurch in braunlage und er is fully gefahren!!!



MTWTFSS schrieb:


> sieht ja so aus als würdest du gut klarkommen mit dem leatt bloem!


definitiv, ich merks im park öfters mal,aber es stört keinesfalls! 

Leider knarzt seit gestern Spätnachmittag meine Gabelkrone und es wurde heute nicht besser, also muss ich die Gabel jetzt ersma einschicken... 
Und da ich auch ersma ein neuesw Schaltwerk/skäfig brauche, kann ich ersma net fahren... -.-


----------



## MTWTFSS (17. August 2011)

schlimme sache...naja mein neues rad ist jetzt unterwegs und es ist doch noch etwas anderes geworden.


----------



## RZL DZL (18. August 2011)

Schöne Bilder aus dem Harz. Werd das gleiche mal am Wochenende in Angriff nehmen. Hoffentlich wird es nicht zu voll...


----------



## Andreas5000 (18. August 2011)

Braucht noch irgendwer für Samstag Morgen eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Winterberg? Sonntag irgendwann gehts zurück.


----------



## lukidtm (18. August 2011)

klingt geil aber leider etwas kurzfristig andreas :/ 

Linus/klaus? was nun mit samstag zu pat?

Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. August 2011)

ich kann samstag nicht. hab keine lust auf das gehetze. werde dann mal meine dirtmaschine ein wenig im skatepark quälen und was mit der gopro filmen.
schade eigentlich. viell spaß euch


----------



## lukidtm (18. August 2011)

okai kein ding 

dann viel spaß  beim dirten  

Glaub dann bleib ich auch zu hause

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (18. August 2011)

seid ihr mal mit eurem Trail da am Falkenstein weiter gekommen? Ich war vor ein paar Tagen mal kurz dort, aber es schien mir alles sehr verlassen und etwas ungeplant...


----------



## lukidtm (18. August 2011)

wir wahren heute kurz da ist halt nicht so viel 


und was meinst du mit ungeplant ? wir bauen halt grad so was uns in dne kopf kommt 

luki


----------



## christophersch (18. August 2011)

ne ne. Alles gut so. Aber ich hätte mir ja ein Grundstück mit etwas mehr Höhenmetern ausgesucht... Zum Beispiel der Grashang dort, wo im Winter immer die Rodelpiste ist. Da beim Golfclub. Oder aber auch in dem Park dort, Richtung Puppenmuseum. Da gibt es viele geile hänge, die man mit einer schönen technischen Line vollbauen kann. Muss ja nichts großes sein. Einfach Unterholz freimachen und eine kurvige, natürliche Line runterziehen. Die fällt dann erstens nicht so schnell aus, weil sie keine großen Bauten wie Anlieger, Sprünge und Drops hat und zum anderen ist sie sehr schnell gebaut.
Und wenn ihr große Sprünge haben wollt, würde ich da zu diesem Grashang gehen. da hat man dann den Anlauf für ein paar große Sender


----------



## lukidtm (19. August 2011)

wer sagt den das wir große sprünge wollen? 

WIr wollten platz wo man ne gute lange linie bauen kann und den haben wir da, man muss zwar viel treten aber das ist dann nunmal so das hält fit 

Auserdem sit jacob nen reiner hardteil fahrer und wir sind beid enoch anfänger also immer mit der ruhe  

LUki


----------



## christophersch (19. August 2011)

hat keiner gesagt. deshalb habe ich ja auch den Park in die Runde geworfen....
aber egal. Ist eure Sache. ich hätte es halt eben nur anders gemacht..


----------



## lukidtm (19. August 2011)

okai klang etwas so als wärst du der meinung aber ist ja okai war dann nen missverständnis  

Der vorteil da ist auchd as wir en erlaubnis haben von dem mitbesitzer des grundstücks da zu bauen  

Lukas


----------



## christophersch (19. August 2011)

ahhh. Dann sieht das natürlich ganz anders aus!

Gruß

PS: kleiner Tipp: sucht euch die höchste und die tiefste Stelle des Grundstücks raus und versucht die Line dementsprechend zu bauen. Dann holt ihr das Optimale aus dem Gefälle raus und könnt die Line auch maximal lang bauen.


----------



## lukidtm (19. August 2011)

ja die höchste stelle ist ja der start punkt und nach unten fällt es unregelmäsig steil ab. 

aber die linienwahl momentan finde ich auch nicht soo gut aber fürn anfang bauen wir die erstma man hat da ja gut platz  

Luki


----------



## RZL DZL (19. August 2011)

Meint ihr, morgen ist die Seilbahn in Braunlage offen? Die in Hahnenklee war heute wegen Sturm geschlossen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ubidubi (19. August 2011)

Wow! Wer hätte das gedacht das es hier (Rund um HH)
soviel zum biken gibt.Ich ,aus Bergedorf würde gerne mal
genauere Ortsangaben für die Trails haben.
Und wo sind die ganzen Biker die hier posten.Ich treffe nie
jemanden auf den hiesigen Strecken.
Manchmal sieht man jemanden mit ner DC-Gabel zur Eisdiele
fahren aber mögen die auch Matschepampe?


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. August 2011)

RZL DZL schrieb:


> Meint ihr, morgen ist die Seilbahn in Braunlage offen? Die in Hahnenklee war heute wegen Sturm geschlossen...


hahnenklee hatte am montag bei windstille(!!!) wegen sturm geschlossen...
braunlage fährt noch bei mehr wind außerdem. ich denke, die sollten offen haben. guck am besten ma, wie's wetter is, oder ruf morgen früh an


----------



## Mr.Nox (20. August 2011)

ubidubi schrieb:


> Wow!



ich komm auch aus Bergedorf. genauer gesagt aus nettelnburg. ich gehe immer in barsbüttel fahren.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. August 2011)

Hi Leute!
_*is wer heute unterwegs?*_
meine Freundin würde etwas mitmachen ... aber leider nicht sooo derb ... also ne kleine Runde dropen?

@ ubidubi: ich fahr auch sehr gern da bei Mr. Nox/ Daddelmann  aber auch anderswooo ...
check doch unsere Profile =]

guuut, vllt sieht man sich heute, haut rein 

 tschööö


----------



## 2Pat (20. August 2011)

war echt geil heute mit euch 
Stephan hat sich später noch getraut ihn zu springen 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15696/h

gruß Pat


----------



## rupsk0 (23. August 2011)

So, ich muss hier jetzt mal ein längeres Gesabbel dazwischen hauen! 

Moin allerseits in die Runde, auch ich komm aus dem schönen Hamburch. Nachdem ich bisher immer nur gelegentlich mitm CC Bike die Forstautobahnen gefahren bin, hab ich jetzt auch iwie Blut geleckt und hab Bock auf "richtiges" Mountainbiken. Bin auf jeden Fall Kategorie Anfänger, entsprechend viel gibt es zu lernen in Sachen Fahrtechnik! 
Hab seit kurzem ein Speci Pitch und war bisher immer in der Fischbeker Heide unterwegs - gibt ja schöne Wurzelpassagen usw. dort, dafür aber halt nix gebautes, keine Anlieger etc... 

Wohne in Eilbek - welche Spots lohnen sich/sind gut erreichbar und machen mit meinem Können Sinn? Gibt es nen Pumptrack iwo? Wurde mir als sehr hilfreich empfohlen, sich das mal zu geben... 
Ich würd auch gern mal erste Gehversuche im Springen (und richtigen Landen!  ) machen. Und außerdem gern mal mit fortgeschritteneren Leuten fahren, da so Spaß und Lernkurve sicher in die Höhe gehen - falls Anfänger nicht zu sehr nerven  

Freue mich über Tips und Hinweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (23. August 2011)

anfänger nerven garnicht!! ist imemr schön neue menschen im sport zu haben! Gut ich selbe rbin auch anfänger fahrer erst seit märz mit nem fully duch die gegend  

Jacob (ginko) und ich bauen hier in blankenese soo langsam  einen anfänger trail auf würde denken für dich und dein pitch für dne anfang ideal. 

Luki


----------



## rupsk0 (23. August 2011)

Klingt nice! Kannst du mir genaueres über die Lage verraten? Gern auch per PN. 

(Bin zwar nur noch zwei Wochen hier und dann bis Januar erstmal in Kanada, aber ich würd auch mal nen Nachmittag ne Schaufel in die Hand nehmen o.Ä., falls Ihr Hilfe braucht/wollt  )


----------



## lukidtm (23. August 2011)

hilfe brauchen wa gern ..

ich schreib dir später ma en pn muss jetzt gleich erstma los zum handball  

bis später dann


----------



## bikesandmore (23. August 2011)

Ich meld mich auch malwieder zu Wort! 

Unser Spot wächst & wächst, wer also mal lust auf Dirten hat, kann gerne vorbeikommen! 

Anbei, das aktuelle Video:


----------



## christophersch (23. August 2011)

sehr geil! 
würde auch gerne mal kommen. Wo ist denn das?


----------



## bikesandmore (23. August 2011)

Bei uns in Lokstedt! Ist für unwissende etwas schwer zu finden, da wir vom DAV, dem Fußballplatz und Kleingärten umzingelt sind. Wenn du vorbeikommen willst, sag am besten vorher kurz bescheid, dann hol ich dich an der nächstes U-Bahn (U Hagenbecks Tierpark) ab!


----------



## rupsk0 (23. August 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> hilfe brauchen wa gern ..
> 
> ich schreib dir später ma en pn muss jetzt gleich erstma los zum handball
> 
> bis später dann



Läääuft


----------



## Blackdog1981 (24. August 2011)

wer hatte lust Samstag in Poppenbüttel zu Biken Treffen ist um 12uhr U-bahn Station Langenhorn Nord wer will kann auch zu trail Fahren


----------



## MTWTFSS (24. August 2011)

so neuer rahmen ist da, restlichen teile kommen morgen aus england rüber.


----------



## Mr.Nox (24. August 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> sehr geil!
> würde auch gerne mal kommen. Wo ist denn das?



Ich komm mit! Dann kann ich das Dirtradl mal wieder rausholen. Dirts sehen auch nicht so groß aus...praktisch für mich um wieder reinzukommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ubidubi (25. August 2011)

Sonntag gehts nach Winterberg yeah!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (25. August 2011)

@ubidubi: Du machst mich neidisch ! viel Spaß!



@ Jo: nun, ich bin bis ca 1630 mit Arbeit beschäftigt ... wenn das Wetter gut bleibt, seid ihr dann noch auf den Trails? würde dann warscheinlich auch noch wollen   okay, ich will immer  ... 
sabbel mir sonst einfach auf den AB hier bei mir, ich komme wohl nicht mehr online vor Sonntag!



@rupsk0: in der Gruppe der HH'er DH/FR-ler hab ich Dich ja schon angesprochen, Du bist gern gesehen, ich will / muss auch üben ohne Ende!



@ Bikesandmore: jo, ich will da gern auf dem Pumptrack das Pushen weiter üben, da bin ich gern ma dabei ! ... 



@ christophersch: sach ma bitte, is in der Kiesgrube bei Dir in der Nähe noch alles heile  ? hab das gerücht gehört, die geilen Trails dort seien mutwillig von irgendwelchen doofen Opis / ... zerstört worden ...



@all: wer Zeit und Lust hat: am kommenden Dienstag bin ich bei gutem Wetter zu meinem Geburtstag Biken =] - gern eine PM, ich check am Son/Montag die Laage und plan das wegen Wetter spontan ...


sooo, und nun aus die Maus,
bis die Tage


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. August 2011)

Hi,
hat hier jemand bock auf die Eurobike?
Ich hätte wohl noch 1-2 Plätze im Auto frei.
Leider kein Diesel. ca. 60 Euro Spritkosten pro Person.

Freitag nachmittag nach der Arbeit los. Übernachtung im Motel oder ähnliches für max. 24 Euro. Samstag Eurobike und Abends nonstop zurück.

Cu
Niko


----------



## christophersch (25. August 2011)

@Hamburger Berg: Die Trails/Sprünge sind alle heile, aber seit heute größer denn je! 

@Mr. Freeride: Ich hätte derbe Bock. Aber ich melde mich dann nochmal wie das mit meiner Finanzierung aussieht  hat die Messe selbst auch Eintritt??

Gruß

Christopher


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. August 2011)

ok hat sich erledigt!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (30. August 2011)

@ christophersch:  geilo, na dann bei gutem Wetter bin ich dann bald ma wieder da =]

@ all: also ich werde wohl mit meinem Schatz auf die Trails in Popp fahren, in der Hoffnung dass es so trocken bleibt 

tschö


----------



## Ponch (30. August 2011)

Hi, da ich im Moment viele Wochenenden in HH Eidelstedt bin wollte ich mal anfragen wo ich in HH überall MTB fahren kann.
Ganz egal ob CC oder sonst etwas. In der Nähe von Eidelstedt gibt es ja sicherlich kaum etwas, oder?
Harburger Berge kenne ich. Ist aber auch ein kleiner Weg dorthin. Gibt es da in der Nähe vielleicht auch etwas?
Kann man noch am Falkensteinufer fahren oder sind MTBs dort unerwünscht? Danke!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. August 2011)

Fährt von euch zufällig jemand zur Caidom in Brixen? Vielleicht könnte man zusammen fahren.


----------



## Deleted 206651 (1. September 2011)

@Ponch
Doch da gibt es den Volkspark (S-Bahn Stellingen, bei der Imtech Arena), da kann man auch schön fahren. Bin bisher nur einmal allein da gewesen und bin da mal ein bisschen herum gefahren, gibt da schon ein paar schöne Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas5000 (2. September 2011)

Ist morgen Vormittag irgendwo wer unterwegs wo man sich anschließen könnte?


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. September 2011)

Andreas5000 schrieb:


> Ist morgen Vormittag irgendwo wer unterwegs wo man sich anschließen könnte?


2 stunden zeitungen austragen , kannst gerne mitkommen 

Mit glück kann ich ein 1,5Wochen wieder fahren, yey! 
Mein Rad ist leider noch außergefecht, u.a. dank langsamer Firmen...


----------



## ubidubi (3. September 2011)

Winterberg war kaputt!
Riesige Löcher und Matschepampe!
Wenig Spass!


----------



## Mr.Nox (4. September 2011)

Ich bin heute an den ntrails. wenn jemand weiß wo die sind, kann er ja vorbei kommen. treffen uns zwischen 12-13 uhr.


----------



## HenryMorgan (6. September 2011)

ubidubi schrieb:


> Winterberg war kaputt!
> Riesige Löcher und Matschepampe!
> Wenig Spass!




genau so muss es doch sein, macht doch keinen spass wenn alles planiert und geshaped ist.


----------



## ubidubi (6. September 2011)

Ja,aber nur wenn es nicht geshapet sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (7. September 2011)

trails sollten schon gepflegt sein, das gilt auch für downhill strecken. nen haufen löcher in nen hügel buddeln und schlagen kann jeder. aber ne vernünftige flowige strecke(egal ob fr,dh,4x or whatever) kann nicht jeder bauen und dazu gehört auch pflege.


----------



## ubidubi (8. September 2011)

jep!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. September 2011)

Heyo Leeeute!
Ich melde mich zurück, nachdem mich meine Freundin vom Biken abgehalten hat ^^ - nur an meinem Geburtstag habe ich 's mir nicht nehmen lassen! 


Morgen muss ich leider zur Absicherung am Hamburger Rathaus für die Sicherheit und Gesundheit sorgen, wenn ich Feierabend habe wird es dann schon dämmern ... obgleich ich ja Bock auf ne (Nacht-)Tour hätt - aber nur, wenn wer dabei ist! Damit nicht unnötig viel Zeit bei Planung drauf geht, ruft mich doch zuhaus an und schnackt mir aufn AB oder auf Handy! Wenn es halbwegs fahrbahr bleibt will ich wohl nachts mal im Volkspark ... denke ich. sonst bin ich in Popp, meine alten Hometrails, die kenn ich halt sehr gut.

Sonst Sonntag was am Start?!

Ich wünsch euch was!
haut rein,


----------



## Mr.Nox (11. September 2011)

Wir sind morgen an den Ntrails, ein wenig fahren, ein wenig buddeln und quasseln.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. September 2011)

bei dem Wetter 
so soll das jetzt mal immer sein, wenn ich frei und Zeit habe ... bei gutem Wetter is Biken doch noch am schönsten! 

gestern Nacht war ich bis spät in die Morgenstunden im Volkspark night-biking und das war ja mal seit laaaangem wieder so endgeil ... dann noch Hafencity und so, aber was man dann noch nüchtern erlebt 

nun, dann zieh ich mich ma um und wir sehen uns auf den N Trails, ich kann nur leider da nicht so lange bleiben  - aber lieber nur "eine Runde" als gar nicht.  

bis nachher


----------



## Mr.Nox (11. September 2011)

ich bin so gegen 13:00 da. vielleicht ein wenig später. jenachdem wann ich hier loskomme und wie lange ich brauche(bin ewig nicht mehr mit der bahn hin gefahren)


----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. September 2011)

war heute ja ma wieder erste Sahne, schön dass wir so zahlreich vor Ort waren ... schade, dass ich schon los musste!

kaum war ich vor meiner Haustür, kamen hier viele Regenschauer runter  ... hab ich wohl gut abgestimmt ^^

nun nächstes WE steht wohl kein Biken bei mir am Plan, aber ich kuck sonst noch ma rein ... 
macht es derweil gut,
wer am kommenden Dienstag Zeit hat, möge bitte sagen, ob wir da was machen ... ich hab dann frei 

 tschüßikowski


----------



## ubidubi (11. September 2011)

test


----------



## bikesandmore (11. September 2011)

Mal was andres als Zweiradfahren, bisschen Promotion für den DJ und mich! Freitag Nacht im Docks! 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28873583"]Phil Anthrop at Sk!ns Secret! Jus(t)So Pictures. on Vimeo[/ame]

Cheer's


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. September 2011)

guter track aber die gesamte skins aktion ist einfach peinlich weil kevin einfach alle residents weggelaufen sind und außer den lappen im dschungel hat er niemanden mehr. publikum leider wie immer ziemlich spastisch. skins ist seit #4 einfach nicht mehr gut. sogar #6 mit haezer war schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (14. September 2011)

Hier mein neuer LRS. Wird dieses Wochenende eingefahren.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/978474

Und da ist er schon im Einsatz:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ilkTxc13GI"]Gap      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hardstyler1995 (21. September 2011)

hey leute, kennt ihr geile plätze zum biken.. treppen oder sowas in der richtung


----------



## lukidtm (21. September 2011)

treppenvirtel  wenn es treppen sein sollen ;D


----------



## HamburgerBerg (24. September 2011)

Moin Moin Jungs,

vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder?!

Heute will ich fleißig sein und wenn ich mein Bike bis dahin nach gründlicher Pflege wieder zusammengebaut habe, bin ich höchst wahrscheinlich morgen wieder auf den Pedalen - sonst nur mit dem AM/Enduro in der City oder bei mir unterwegs ...
falls heute Nachmittag/ Abend oder morgen wer was startet, sagt doch gern Bescheid ... ich bin aber auch mein uraltes Bike am wegbringen und sonst unterwegs ...


Haut rein, meldet Euch gern und derweil viel Spaß!

tschööö


----------



## Mr.Nox (24. September 2011)

Klaus, wir sind morgen wieder an den Ntrails unterwegs. so gegen 12-13 treffen wir uns da


----------



## HamburgerBerg (25. September 2011)

*@ Linus / Nicolo:* Jungs, ich habe leider meine Mietze noch nicht zusammenbauen können und mit dem AM/Enduro mit Straßenreifen wollt ich dann doch nicht, das wäre sonst selbst-Folter ^^


*@ all: Nächstes WE* bin ich in Göttingen, aber *das WE drauf *sollte wohl hinhauen, dass ich dann (bei hoffentlich ebenso spätsommerlichem Wettr) am N-Trail bin, ihr hoffentlich auch?! Sonst gehts nach Popptown ....

*@ Irmgard:* tschuldigung, dass ich mich zu spät melde, aber lief alles schief, wie oben beschrieben habe ich das Bike aber auch nicht fahrbereit... 

jo, dann mal n schönen Abend, bis dennsen


----------



## ubidubi (28. September 2011)

Alle Achtung ,sowas steht einfach bei uns im Wald rum!
Vielleicht n büschen übertrieben.(Ich hab aber auch keine Landespuren
gesehen).


----------



## lukidtm (28. September 2011)

wo ist das genau ?  sieht interesant aus


----------



## ubidubi (28. September 2011)

Im Krähenwald zwischen Reinbek und Bergedorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. September 2011)

Aber nur fürs Fully


Am Sonntag starten Lukas, der Bloem und ich um 11:30 an der Kunsthallenpyramide eine Runde durch die City. Wer würde kommen? Bei genug Leuten würde ich den Fotokram mitschleppen.


----------



## lukidtm (28. September 2011)

also der kicker sieht interesant aus. Naja nach der runde sonntag bin ich  eh erstma 5 tage In diversen Bikparks mit 2Pat so als saison ausklang  


mfg Luki


----------



## christophersch (28. September 2011)

flippen, dat Ding! Jung'


----------



## ubidubi (28. September 2011)

Vielleicht Morgen


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. September 2011)

ubidubi schrieb:


> Vielleicht Morgen


alter, geil. ich bin dabei. wohn ja in Nettelnburg. Sollte nicht allzuweit sein.


----------



## Assmann2k (30. September 2011)

sonntag werde ich versuchen dabei zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2011)

Noch 2, dann pack ich die Kamera ein!

@Lukas, Bloem: Fullface oder Halbschale?


----------



## lukidtm (1. Oktober 2011)

hab ja nur nen fullface aber bei der hitze ... :/ 
Go Pro wird sonntag das erste ma gestestet  

Luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Oktober 2011)

Ähm, ich werde wohl in Halbschale fahren... Bei der Hitze...

BTW, ich bin morgen früh gegen 10h bei dir  Wäre nett, wenn du mich "abends" rumbringen würdest!


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Oktober 2011)

Kriegen wir hin.

Besorg dir ein Schaltwerk. Es wird Zeit für neue Cotic Actionbilder.


----------



## Mr.Nox (1. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal ein Foto von letzter Woche.


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Oktober 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kriegen wir hin.
> 
> Besorg dir ein Schaltwerk. Es wird Zeit für neue Cotic Actionbilder.


Danke! 
Jaaa.... bin ja dabei, ich erzähls dir morgen!


----------



## Assmann2k (2. Oktober 2011)

die tour heute durch die city war doch lustig und das wetter hat echt gut mitgespielt


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Oktober 2011)

Assmann2k schrieb:


> die tour heute durch die city war doch lustig und das wetter hat echt gut mitgespielt


Sehe ich auch so! 
War gut, nach fast 7Wochen(???) ma wieder auf'm Bock zu sitzen! 
Gerne wieder, HaBe's oder City, mir egal!


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Oktober 2011)

Bilders vom Sonntag:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/30722

Nix besonderes dabei, aber ein, zwei nette Schnappschüsse.


----------



## rupsk0 (4. Oktober 2011)

Sieht doch gut aus, scheint ja Bombenwetter momentan zu sein, in der Heimat 

Hier mal ein Bild aus Whistler, letztes Wochenende - schade, dass es nur zwei Tage waren :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Oktober 2011)

Whistler! 
da will isch auch ma hin! 

Die BIlder vom Sonntag sind doch teilweise recht geil!


----------



## Blackdog1981 (5. Oktober 2011)

Die Bilder von Sonntag sehen geil aus  
schade das ich nicht mit könnte.


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. Oktober 2011)

Hier n kurzes schnell zusammengeschustertes Video von dem Sprung aus dem Krähenwald.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNWW5ZUWZBM"]KrÃ¤henwald      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ubidubi (6. Oktober 2011)

NETT ICH HAB AUCH EINS http://youtu.be/JXPrF1ot5aA?hd=1


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich fand das Ding leider nicht so berauschend. Es gibt ja nicht wirklich eine Landung. Der Kicker hätte 10m weiter im Hang sein müssen, dann wär man auch schneller und die Landung weicher. Bei mir hing ein Schild am Kicker mit Kreis Stormann Gesellen oder so?


----------



## MTWTFSS (6. Oktober 2011)

so neues radl fertig. wochenende erstmal einfahren an den n-trails wenns wetter taugt. who's in?


----------



## christophersch (6. Oktober 2011)

sehr Naise! was wiegts?


----------



## MTWTFSS (6. Oktober 2011)

um und bei 13kg


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leude,
ich habe endlich genug Zeit gefunden und nun ist mein richtiges Rad endlich wieder fit!!! 
Ich versuchs, morgen noch mal rein hier reinzusehn, aber wenn was am WE geplant ist, sagts mal gern in die Runde oder lassts's mich gern wissen. 

Ich will auf jeden mal "radeln"    

Vllt hab ich auch den Foto Kumpel in Gepäck auf den N-trails  ...

bis denn


PS: dieser krasse Wetterwechsel kommt viel zu früh find ich, wird ja richtig schnell Herbst, im Brocken hats angeblich schon geschneit (Winter? ...)
na ich will doch die Saison noch ausklingen lassen, also bis hoffentlich am Sam/Son


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ubidubi (6. Oktober 2011)

Wo und was sind eigentlich diese N-trails?


----------



## MTWTFSS (7. Oktober 2011)

n-trails sind secret trails nahe hamburgs. n-trails heißen die weil ich irgendwann so frei war sie nach dem herrn zu benennen der sie gebaut hat und seitdem pfelgt erweitert und instand hält mit hilfe einiger freunde (mich ein geschlossen).


----------



## ubidubi (7. Oktober 2011)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Hier n kurzes schnell zusammengeschustertes Video von dem Sprung aus dem Krähenwald.
> KrÃ¤henwald      - YouTube


womit haste das video bearbeitet?


----------



## Mr.Nox (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab es mit Magix video maker deluxe 17 bearbeitet


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin Jungs,
der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm?
Ich bin dank Sonnenschein im Schlafgemach schon wach und bereite Frühstück grad vor, da es noch trocken ist und heute soll ja trocken bleiben(, bis auf evtl kurze Schauer) ... 

wer ist dann für ne Runde zu begeistern, ich mampf nun mal und aktualisiere die Lage 

ich hoffe, bis später (bin bis jetzt für alles was mit Rad zu tun hat zu haben ;D) !


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. Oktober 2011)

n Kumpel, der verletzungsbedingt leider nur zukucken kann, und ich sind so um und bei 12-13 Uhr dann für ne Runde auf den Ntrails ... 
danach mal sehen 

ab jetzt bitte per Telefon/ Handy!

bis denne Jungs! 
PS: ein Bild welches den Sommer in Schland dieses Jahr ganz gut darstellt im Anhang ...
hoffentlich bleibt es bis 16 Uhr oder so im Dreh ohne Regen höchstens bewölkt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (8. Oktober 2011)

Da es hier durchweg regnet hatte ich mal langeweile.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WBT6ENt7qU"]Subwoofer Test      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTWTFSS (8. Oktober 2011)

wie siehts aus mit morgen vormittag ne runde n-trails? bin sehr motiviert. kommt allerdings auch aufs wetter an. who's in?


----------



## christophersch (8. Oktober 2011)

ich hätte derbe Lust. 
Aber leider musste ich heute arbeiten und habe nun nicht wirklich Lust morgen 2,5 Stunden in der Bahn zu sitzen.....
habt ihr nicht Lust mal wieder nach Rissen zu kommen? wäre dort morgen am Pumptrack und am Fr Track


----------



## MTWTFSS (8. Oktober 2011)

wäre dabei müsstest mich aber glaube ich an der s bahn rissen abholen da meine erinnerungen leicht getrübt sind und ich nicht mehr ganz genau weiß wie ich zu den trails komme.


----------



## christophersch (8. Oktober 2011)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> wäre dabei müsstest mich aber glaube ich an der s bahn rissen abholen da meine erinnerungen leicht getrübt sind und ich nicht mehr ganz genau weiß wie ich zu den trails komme.



klar, kann ich gerne machen. schreib einfach ne mail, wann du in etwa da bist oder klingel durch


----------



## MTWTFSS (8. Oktober 2011)

sagen wir wir treffen uns um 11h s-bahn rissen?


----------



## ubidubi (8. Oktober 2011)

Heut in Hahnenklee gewesen bei Hagel DH fahren
Ist echt abgefahren!


----------



## christophersch (8. Oktober 2011)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> sagen wir wir treffen uns um 11h s-bahn rissen?



11:34 kommt eine Bahn an...
wäre das ok? dann passt das bei mir zeitlich auch gut..


----------



## MTWTFSS (8. Oktober 2011)

ja easy ich times einfach so das ich dann so gegen 11:40 12h da bin ok?


----------



## christophersch (8. Oktober 2011)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> ja easy ich times einfach so das ich dann so gegen 11:40 12h da bin ok?



perfetto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginkgo (8. Oktober 2011)

Habt ihr bei eurer Freeride Strecke jetzt auch noch einen Pumptrack?
Wenn ja kommen Luki und ich nächste Woche vllt mal.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (9. Oktober 2011)

Moin an alle,
Wer hat Lust am Samstag den 15.10.11 auf ein kleines treffen im Volkspark???
Natürlich wenn das Wetter mit spielt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Oktober 2011)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> Moin an alle,
> Wer hat Lust am Samstag den 15.10.11 auf ein kleines treffen im Volkspark???
> Natürlich wenn das Wetter mit spielt.


Klingt gut! 
Könnte man evtl. mal in angriff nehmen


----------



## MTWTFSS (9. Oktober 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> perfetto!



sorry christoph! was ist das erste was heute morgen beim aufstehn passiert? boss ruft an und ich darf für nen kollegen einspringen -.-


----------



## HamburgerBerg (10. Oktober 2011)

ouha ... doch soviel los hier.
 ... samstag hab ich leider auf den verletzten Kollegen vergebens gewartet, dat war doof, war ja grad vormittags ganz in Ordnung - hätt ich nochma hier reingekuckt ... verdammt !!!

... Son war ich dann für wenige Stunden auf den N's - war wider Erwartens garnich so schlammig, kaum Pfützen ! aber musst aus Zeitgründen dann auch wech ...  war aber wie immer die Anfahrt etc wert =] 


Schade mit dem derzeitigen Wetter, ich will auch ma zum Pumptrack und den Strecken in Rissen, bin seeehr gern mal wieder da ! 
ChristopherSch, kann man das evtl vormittags an nem WE machen? da mein Anfahrtsweg weiter is ... ? prinzipiel erstma, ich habe noch nix konkretes geplant ...


gut, vllt kommt meine Freundin  dieses oder nächstes WE, danach werd ich mich wohl richten, wann Biken angesagt ist.

Ich hoff, dass wir uns alle nicht so oft spontan wie dieses WE verpassen, obwohl das mit dem schwankendem Wetter auch nicht leicht ist. SObald was fest geplant ist, lasst's uns doch teilen, vllt kann ja noch wer  ( hoffentlich auch ich) 

macht's gut, bis denne


----------



## lukidtm (10. Oktober 2011)

ich bin auch wieder zurück!! Braunlage winterberg und willingen waren hammer!!

Video folgt bald  

15.10, Volkspark? bei gutem wetter: DABEI!! 

Luki


----------



## outdoor (11. Oktober 2011)

hey männer, bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich für 2012 versuchen soll einen shuttle ein mal im monat von hamburg nach braunlage zu organisieren. würdet ihr so ein angebot nutzen und wie groß ist eure szene in hamburg?


----------



## christophersch (11. Oktober 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> hey männer, bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich für 2012 versuchen soll einen shuttle ein mal im monat von hamburg nach braunlage zu organisieren. würdet ihr so ein angebot nutzen und wie groß ist eure szene in hamburg?



ohh ja! sehr gut!


----------



## Kris95 (11. Oktober 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> hey männer, bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich für 2012 versuchen soll einen shuttle ein mal im monat von hamburg nach braunlage zu organisieren. würdet ihr so ein angebot nutzen und wie groß ist eure szene in hamburg?


JAJAJAJAJAJA, sehr - sehr - sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Oktober 2011)

Hier..., hallo..., ich will mit! 






natürlich nicht jeden monat... aber ich würde es ein zweimal bestimmt nutzen.
ist hahnenklee auch angedacht?^^


----------



## lukidtm (11. Oktober 2011)

auch dabei !!  so oft es geht  

luki


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. Oktober 2011)

wäre ebenfalls dabei.

ps: war heute in rissen mit freunden....da wurde aber eine menge geröll zusammengebuddelt.


----------



## ginkgo (11. Oktober 2011)

Dann haben wir euch glaub ich gesehen!
Ich war mit meinem grünen Helm unterwegs und wir haben kurz runtergeguckt und da seid ihr dann gewesen.
Wo ist denn da der Pumptrack? Habt ihr den gefunden?


----------



## christophersch (11. Oktober 2011)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> wäre ebenfalls dabei.
> 
> ps: war heute in rissen mit freunden....da wurde aber eine menge geröll zusammengebuddelt.



...Geröll??!!


----------



## rupsk0 (12. Oktober 2011)

outdoor schrieb:


> hey männer, bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich für 2012 versuchen soll einen shuttle ein mal im monat von hamburg nach braunlage zu organisieren. würdet ihr so ein angebot nutzen und wie groß ist eure szene in hamburg?



Würde sowas kommende Saison auch nutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (12. Oktober 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> ...Geröll??!!



ja geröll der sprung aus der kurve verträgt wesentlich mehr erde weil man immer über den baumstamm rüberfährt selbst ganz oben links. landung kann mehr erde ab sowas merkt man eben nicht mit nem 200mm fully. der stepdown danach ist ok kann aber auch wieder mehr erde ran. und die holzbretter in der landung sind auch ne sünde. allgemein finde ich die ganzen eingebauten holzbalken in den landung ein wenig...naja.

@ginkgo: ja dann hab wir euch auch gesehen...seit ja schnell wieder verschwunden. den pumptrack haben wir nicht gesucht also auch nicht gefunden. wäre beim dem wetter eh todsünde gewesen den zufahren.


----------



## christophersch (12. Oktober 2011)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> ja geröll der sprung aus der kurve verträgt wesentlich mehr erde weil man immer über den baumstamm rüberfährt selbst ganz oben links. landung kann mehr erde ab sowas merkt man eben nicht mit nem 200mm fully. der stepdown danach ist ok kann aber auch wieder mehr erde ran. und die holzbretter in der landung sind auch ne sünde. allgemein finde ich die ganzen eingebauten holzbalken in den landung ein wenig...naja.
> 
> @ginkgo: ja dann hab wir euch auch gesehen...seit ja schnell wieder verschwunden. den pumptrack haben wir nicht gesucht also auch nicht gefunden. wäre beim dem wetter eh todsünde gewesen den zufahren.



Da hast du recht. die Landungen könnten mal wieder etwas aufgeschüttet werden. Aber ohne die eingeschlagenen Bretter würde die Landung noch viel schlimmer aussehen, da dann die Erde (Die von ein paar Heinies immer runter gebremst wird) gänzlich keinen Halt hätte und mit Unterstützung des Regens alles wegspülen würde.
Will ja auch alles gepflegt werden. Und mit 2 Man ist das ne Menge Arbeit! Selbst mit 10 Schubkarren schwarzer Erde ist das ganze wohl noch nicht getan und die liegt auch schließlich nicht direkt neben der Landung rum....

Bei dem Absprung hingegen, weiß ich nicht genau was du meinst. Da haben wir alle eigentlich keine Probleme mit 

Was sagst du denn zu der Sprung-Kombo unten im Tal ?  ( 4 Tage harte Arbeit à 5 Stunden Schicht)

Zum Pumptrack: den Pumptrack wird so schnell auch niemand finden.
Wenn da gefahren wird bitte folgende Regeln befolgen, andernfalls würden 3 Tage Arbeit und viel einfahren und shapen innerhalb kürzester Zeit zu Grunde gemacht werden: NUR mit BMX oder Dirtbikes befahren, Ausschließlich passende Reifen (Schwalbe Table Top o.Ä.) und bei geeignetem Wetter/Bodenverhältnisse (keine Pfützen).
Ich würde ehrlich gesagt auch gerne dabei sein, wenn ihr das erste mal dort seit. Ist nunmal mein Baby 

Ich bin heute Nachmittag und dann wieder am Sonntag an der Strecke


----------



## MTWTFSS (12. Oktober 2011)

sprungkombo ist lustig bin aber nur einmal rüber. zum pumptrack den sollte man einfach nur fahren wenn er ne woche lang ausgehärtet ist und gefährt 10 schichte lehm drübergeklatscht wurden so das das ding hart wie beton ist. und das du meinem deinem frx beim absprung aus der kurve nix merkst wunder mich nicht. wird ja einfach alles komplett wegeschluckt von deinen 200mm am heck. aber mit nem hardtail oder nur 100mm merkt man das das leider ein wenig vermurkst ist. und der gesamt trail könnte mal wieder ordentlich pflege gebrauchen wo ich sofort dabei wäre wenn ihr mal ansagt wann ihr zum buddeln da seit.


----------



## outdoor (13. Oktober 2011)

rupsk0 schrieb:


> Würde sowas kommende Saison auch nutzen


 
na dann gebe ich alles damit das 2012 auch wahr wird!


----------



## lukidtm (13. Oktober 2011)

sehr gut  ich fänds richtig geil!


----------



## Blackdog1981 (13. Oktober 2011)

Sind Samstag zwischen 12:00 Uhr und 12:30 Uhr im Volkspark.


----------



## ubidubi (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich auch


----------



## Mr.Nox (13. Oktober 2011)

Lass dir nix erzählen, der Trail ist cool. Ist halt ein Trail für die Gravitysparte und der "Wurzelersatz" in der Landung ist doch kuhl. Nicht alles so aalglatt. Nur bei der einen Landung kann man zustimmen. 

Wir sind am Samstag an den N-Trails und machen eine kleine Video-Fotosession ab 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## ubidubi (13. Oktober 2011)

Wo sind diese N-Trails?


----------



## MTWTFSS (13. Oktober 2011)

n-trails sind secret trails nahe hamburgs. und der trail in rissen ist cool aber ich fahre da schon eine kleine ewigkeit und das war auch mal schöner zu fahren. wurzeln stören nicht finds nur sinnbefreit extra welche in ne landung zu buddeln. und nun nebenbei zähle ich mich selbst auch zur "gravitysparte" oder darf ich das nicht weil ich nur eine bremse hab? wow hab den trail nicht madig machen wollen sondenr einfach nur angemerkt das man da einmal einiges nacharbeiten/pflegen kann (wozu ich sogar liebend gerne meine hilfe angeboten habe)

ps: bin vllt samstag auch dabei an den n-trails aber dann nich direkt ab 13h sonder eher 14-15h wenn dann noch jemand da sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ubidubi (13. Oktober 2011)

wo????


----------



## christophersch (13. Oktober 2011)

Alles gut, Jungs! 
mich macht ihr so schnell nicht madig ^^
...und wenn einem Hilfe angeboten wird, ist doch umso besser!

Ich bin am Sonntag wieder da. Auch ein paar Kumpels aus Übersee wollten kommen. Wer ist dabei?
(gebaut wird erstmal nicht. Dafür habe ich im Moment einfach keine Zeit)

keep on rockinn'


----------



## christophersch (13. Oktober 2011)

Habt Erbarmen und sendet dem armen Jungen endlich einen Ortungslink! Das kann man ja gar nicht mehr mit anlesen....


----------



## MTWTFSS (14. Oktober 2011)

die dinger nennen sich nicht umsonst SECRET-TRAILS oder? soll er mal den erbauer fragen wenn der sich hier mal wieder zu wort meldet. und wenn ich sonntag nicht im yard bin denke ich komme ich vllt in rissen rum christoph!


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab übrigens auch ein Dirtradl mit nur einer Bremse.
Wenn du den Ort erfahren willst Ubidubi, dann melde dich mit einer PM bei "Daddelmann". Er schaut wohl mal rein aber ist nicht aktiv. Mit Sonntag muss ich mal gucken, vielleicht hab ich da auch Zeit.
zu Samstag. Ich bin von 13-17Uhr da.


----------



## MTWTFSS (14. Oktober 2011)

ok wenn ich es samstag einrichten kann werde ich mal bei euch rumschauen. und wenn du mal mit dem dirtradl in rissen runterfährst wirst schon merken was ich meine (geht mir größtenteils um die absprungkanten die einen einfach komisch kicken tun.) wegen sonntag muss ich sehen ob ich im yard trails flowen gehe oder lieber bergabheizen.


----------



## rupsk0 (14. Oktober 2011)

Kanns gar nicht erwarten zur nächsten Saison wieder in Deutschland mal diese ganzen Spots auszuchecken und mal das eine oder andre Gesicht live zu sehen (auch wenn ich die Berge vermissen werde)! Freut einen echt, dass bei uns im Norden doch so ein bisschen was geht  

Schönen Freitag allen und nen guten Start ins Wochenende!


----------



## daranus (14. Oktober 2011)

Moin Jungs!

Ich hab mich bisher nur im Hamburg Laberthread etwas vorgestellt, aber da ich nicht weiß, wie viele von euch den auch mitlesen...frag ich mal hier. 

Da es mit dem Wetter ja ganz gut ausschaut für Morgen und von euch viele im Volkspark sein werden:

Mag vielleicht einer von euch Morgen einen "neuen" mal etwas an die Hand nehmen (nur im metaphorischen Sinne natürlich!) und mir das alles ein bisschen zeigen? Ich hab großes Interesse, in den Sport einzusteigen, aber bin bisher nur ganz normal wie Oma mit dem Rad gefahren und habe kein geeignetes MTB für solche Geschichten (Kettler Adventure Xtreme). Daher würde ich gerne in irgend einer Weise mal ein wenig reinschnuppern, bevor ich da 1000+ für ein Bike hinlege.

Wär sehr cool, wenn das klappen würde! Vielen Dank im Voraus und einen schönen Tag,
Flo


----------



## ubidubi (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahr Morgen nach Braunlage. Will jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (15. Oktober 2011)

wie schauts nun mit morgen aus? wer ist dabei?


----------



## lukidtm (16. Oktober 2011)

So hier ist der erste teil von 2pats und meiner "bikeparkwoche"

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17051/h

Ich bin kein guter video bearbeiter und  die Go Pro hatte ab und an ma Probleme mit den lichtverhältnissen :/ Hoffe trotzdem das es gefällt.

Lukii


----------



## Blackdog1981 (17. Oktober 2011)

So mein Neues Baby ist endlich da


----------



## lukidtm (17. Oktober 2011)

schick nen session mehr in hamburg das wievielte jetzt?? Mit kendrik das 5te von dem ich weiß glaub ich


----------



## Blackdog1981 (17. Oktober 2011)

so viele hehe ist doch geil


----------



## Assmann2k (17. Oktober 2011)

die reflektoren sind ja zu geil ! die würde ich als gag drinlassen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (17. Oktober 2011)

sowas würde ich nichtmal als gag am stadtrad fahren.


----------



## rupsk0 (17. Oktober 2011)

Assmann2k schrieb:


> die reflektoren sind ja zu geil ! die würde ich als gag drinlassen !



Hab ich auch gedacht


----------



## lukidtm (17. Oktober 2011)

glaum im gelände würden sie dir irgentwann um die ohren fliegen...

mein video habt ihr ja dank jose wohl voll übersehen haha egal  

Luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (17. Oktober 2011)

nee nee die Reflektoren sind schon raus geflogen 

Luki dein Video ist gut geworden!!


----------



## Mayel13 (17. Oktober 2011)

Glückwunsch Rosé    

...und Dein Video finde ich auch cool, Luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (17. Oktober 2011)

@ Mayel 13, Danke Danke


----------



## lukidtm (17. Oktober 2011)

dankeschön jungs


----------



## Nlsrpn (20. Oktober 2011)

Hab gedacht ich zeig mich hier mal wieder 
... Jubelschreie erwartet ;D


----------



## HamburgerBerg (21. Oktober 2011)

@ outdoor:  ich möchte sicherlich mal mitkommen, aber wie die Meisten wohl nicht jedes Wochenende.



@ all: Freut mich über die überwiegend gute Nachrichten von Euch Leute, das muntert mich doch auf!
Ich liege nun seit ziemlich genau einer Woche krank im Bett, deswegen musst ich letztes Wochenende passen. 
Es wird schon besser, aber ob ich Sam/ Son. irgendwo mitmischen kann, kann ich nicht versprechen! Wenn dann wird es eher etwas für mich ruhiges und entspanntes. 

Also, hoffentlich bleiben uns dieses Jahr noch viele Wochenenden, an denen es zumindest trocken und gut befahrbar bleibt.

tschüüü


----------



## ubidubi (21. Oktober 2011)

Will Morgen mal in den Volkspark vll sieht man sich.
Hier noch n vid von letztem Samstag.http://youtu.be/2GzIvzjRw3g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mayel13 (21. Oktober 2011)

ubidubi schrieb:


> Will Morgen mal in den Volkspark vll sieht man sich.
> Hier noch n vid von letztem Samstag.http://youtu.be/2GzIvzjRw3g



Da bekomm ich das zu lesen: 



> Leider ist  dieses Video, das Musik von SME enthält, in Deutschland nicht verfügbar.  Die GEMA hat die Verlagsrechte hieran nicht eingeräumt.


----------



## lukidtm (21. Oktober 2011)

so für mich und blümchen gehts morgen in Braunlage rund!! Dann wars das mit biekparks dieses jahr für mich..  Egal für mein erstes jahr in dem sport hammer viele bikepark besuche


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Oktober 2011)

Luxuskind


----------



## lukidtm (21. Oktober 2011)

ja irwie ist das schon luxus gewesen ... schule sei dank :/ nächstes jahr wied dann anders


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Oktober 2011)

ja Luki, da beneide ich Dich ma um Längen! Mehr Bikepark-Besuche als ich insgesammt ...  *neid* 
Das eine Vid von Braunlage is echt nice, so am Rande ... das eine was geht ! 



@all : ich sollte ma meine Videos von Winterberg schnibbeln, nur hab  ich da keine Ahnung/Erfahrung und so wenig Bock ... hätt da wer lust ? ^^ würd mich freun, wenn mir da wer unter die Arme greifen will 
auch die vielen coolen Bilder sind alle zu groß, die ich habe ... 


ich bleib mit Fieber weiterhin außer Gefecht gesetzt im Bett, also ma sehen wann ich wieder wo in welchem Umfang dabei bin, hoff nächstes / Über-   WE 


machts gut, bis denn


----------



## lukidtm (23. Oktober 2011)

wie das eine was geht? :/ .. 

und danke 

gute besserung 

Luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Oktober 2011)

Dein eines Video wurde von Youtube gesperrt ... 

das hier http://youtu.be/2GzIvzjRw3g 

danke


----------



## lukidtm (23. Oktober 2011)

das ist kein video von mir !!!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (25. Oktober 2011)

tatsache ^^

@ *ubidubi*: Dein Video wurde von youtube gesperrt ... 

tschüüü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ubidubi (25. Oktober 2011)

Hier der 2te Versuch (Nichts besonderes)
Video:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOFs-8XfC1A"]BPB      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Assmann2k (25. Oktober 2011)

wieso kommt den genau vorm step up step down ein cut ? ^^


----------



## ubidubi (26. Oktober 2011)

Beim Frontflip superman setzte leider die cam aus.


----------



## Assmann2k (26. Oktober 2011)

kenn ich leider zu gut !^^


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. Oktober 2011)

@ Blackdog     -  die verbesserte Kurve ist toll, aber mann könnte das noch etwas erweitern und dann wär die auch schon TOP!

geiles Bild mit den Reflektoren in den Speichen, dass musst Du unbedingt als Titelbild behalten ;D




















PS Leute:  ich hab mal die besten Bilder der Saison in diesem Ordner http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44046 getan, fehlen nur die, die ich verkleinern müsst dass ich die überhaupt hochladen kann und die Videos - bitte sagt gern bescheid, wer Bock hat auf n Bike-Filmabend und Helmcamera-Video-Schneiden  (vllt Du, Jo?)


----------



## lukidtm (27. Oktober 2011)

Moin

wo wir bei filme sind hier nen "kleiner"  vorschau clip von Blümchen und mir in Braunlage letztes wochenende: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17272/h 

Filmeabend? klingt garnichtma soo schlecht ich kann ja ma mit meinen eltern reden vlt kann ich euch so wer lust hat zu mir einladen, dann können wir schön mitm beamer paar filmchen von uns aus der saison angucken!! 

mfg Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich wär dabei, ich steuer auch gernen ein wenig Bier bei!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. Oktober 2011)

juhuuu - ich bin auch gern da ! vllt sogar mit etwas Biken verbinden ?!


was läuft eigentlich dieses Wochenende


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Oktober 2011)

Wenn alles gut passt gibt es ab Sonntag im Großhansdorfer Wald wieder einen recht fetten Drop


----------



## ginkgo (27. Oktober 2011)

Bei einem Filmabend wäre ich auch dabei!

Jetzt ist das Segeln erstmal vorbei und jetzt bin ich auch wieder mehr dabei!!


----------



## lukidtm (27. Oktober 2011)

sehr gut 


samstag mit kim an unseren "trail" ?


----------



## ginkgo (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann leider nicht, ist Hanseboot...
Aber im November will ich am WE auch mal wieder mit...
Am 5/6 bin ich aber leider in duisburg wegen einem workshop vom sailing Team Germany...
Mein Bike ist aber immer Einsatzbereit also auch unter der Woche!


----------



## lukidtm (27. Oktober 2011)

a, 5/6. bin ich nochma auf der elbe naja lass bei skype schreiben


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. Oktober 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut passt gibt es ab Sonntag im Großhansdorfer Wald wieder einen recht fetten Drop



Son. bauen oder fahren? ich könnt mir vllt - wenn es mir entsprechend geht - vorstellen, mal rum zu kommen ?! wäre wer dabei?




Sam. wär ich gern für was hier etwas dichter ... am Meisten hätt ich ja auf Kiesgrube und Blankenese un so Bock ... aber da muss es mir selbstverständlich auch schon prächtig gehen!


... deswegen kuck ich morgen wieder rein und sage gute Nacht


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Oktober 2011)

Hossa! Morgen is wohl der einzige Tag mit gutem Wetter und ich will noch ma Biken, aber nicht übertreiben. Wer is nu für was zu haben/ wo kann man sich anschließen? 

Sonntag geht wenn das Wetter mitspielt nur ne kleine Runde ... muss noch anderes erledigen hab ich leider erfahren 


ich seh einfach, vllt bei Luki oder Popp - so gegen 10 entscheide ich mich - ruft gern durch (und damit gute Nacht)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag wir gebaut und eigentlich auch gleich gesprungen und die Trails gefahren. Aber mal sehen was das Wetter macht. Sonst wird vielleicht auch nur gebaut. Mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (29. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal ein Video von vor 2Wochen.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWYJu-s4Rac"]N-Trailz - Mainline (Teaser)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Padde (29. Oktober 2011)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video von vor 2Wochen.
> N-Trailz - Mainline (Teaser)      - YouTube



schick!


----------



## Mayel13 (29. Oktober 2011)

Auf jeden Fall!  In welchen Stadtteil sind die Trails?


----------



## ubidubi (29. Oktober 2011)

Das ist anscheinend streng Geheim!


----------



## Deleted 206651 (29. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man die spärlichen Infos mal zusammen bastelt, die Videos mal genauer betrachtet und Google Earth anschmeißt, findet man es heraus


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. Oktober 2011)

Meldet euch alle mal bei "Daddelmann". Der ist einfach ein wenig vorgeprägt, was Leute angeht die einfach vorbei kommen. Viele haben den Müll liegen lassen, schaufeln einfach was um etc. Alles schon erlebt. Deswegen möchte er die Leute gerne kennen lernen. Das ihr nicht so seid glaube ich euch gerne, aber unser "chef" hat ein wenig angst um die Trailz. (zurecht wie ich finde)
LG Linus


----------



## daranus (29. Oktober 2011)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video von vor 2Wochen.
> N-Trailz - Mainline (Teaser)      - YouTube



schaut sau geil aus....hoff ich kann das eines tages auch mal fahren


----------



## HamburgerBerg (29. Oktober 2011)

@ daranus: kommt Zeit, kommt Tat! ;D

@ all: is morgen wo was? ich bin (sonst) in Popp ... ich schau nachher noch mal rein - wär cool, nicht allein da zu sein 


heute war schönes Wetter und ich bin wieder gesund , zwar muss ich mich ein hauch schonen aber das wird =]


  bis denn


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Oktober 2011)

Das Video ist echt sehr geil 
Korn trägt auch sehr gut dazu bei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (29. Oktober 2011)

yo - Blackdog und ich sind morgen ne kleene Runde in Popp am Biken, wird wahrscheinlich früher Nachmittag.

@ Mr.Freeride - ich hoff auf das nächste Mal, dass ich dann ganz und gar fit bin, dann komm ich sehr gern ma rum =]



bis denn


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Oktober 2011)

heute haben wir unser neues Gap aufgebaut. Holla musste man da schnell sein. Nach den Bilder, die qualitativ der letzte Scheiß sind, haben wir die Leiter vorsichtshalber noch mal um 50 cm verlängert. Jetzt ist er ruhiger zu springen.


----------



## lukidtm (30. Oktober 2011)

Krass jungs!!! wo steht das ganze jetzt? 

Luki


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Oktober 2011)

Großhansdorfer Wald. Vorletzte Station der U1


----------



## lukidtm (30. Oktober 2011)

aaah okai danke. Is der trail da neu? nie was von gehört bis jetzt :/


----------



## christophersch (30. Oktober 2011)

sehr geil!  die nächsten Wochen muss ich definitiv mal kommen, wenns recht ist.

Ich muss auch mal wieder oldschool droppen ;-) :d

wieviel meter hat der jetzt? knapp 4 könnten es schon sein, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Oktober 2011)

es ist eher ein Gap als ein Drop. Man muss schon schnell sein.
Ja 4 kann sein, keine Ahnung.
Klar, die Trails müßen wir aber auch noch mal frei von Blättern hacken 

Ne richtig neu ist das nicht. Wir haben einige schöne Trails und einige schöne Sprünge da wo das Gap jetzt wieder steht. Wir hatten früher schon viele Drops an der Stelle.


----------



## MTWTFSS (30. Oktober 2011)

das gap ist richtig schön! allgemein was ihr da so stehen habt bei euch macht einen tollen eindruck. und zum rumgeflame von wegen die n-trails seien ja so über geheim hat linus wohl alles gesagt und wer da gerne mal hinwill-> ich bin wohl nächstes wochenende da.


----------



## Nlsrpn (1. November 2011)

Werde wahrscheinlich auch da sein , eher Vormittags.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. November 2011)

morgen so ab 12 sind wir bei uns im Wald wieder mal alle am biken.


----------



## ubidubi (5. November 2011)

wo?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. November 2011)

Großhansdorf.


----------



## frfreshman (8. November 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd8aJYRMJqw"]N-other Trail      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Mr.Nox (8. November 2011)

Hab ich dich dort schonmal gesehen? Was fürn Rad fährst du? Dann kann ich dich vllt. zuordnen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. November 2011)

das kannst Du bestimmt - so ein olivgrüner Panzer von Cheetah  
okay, ich war nicht gemeint 



Leute, ich bin gesund und muss n Platten morgen oder freitag flicken, aber an einem Tag am WE will ich biken und nun mal so in die Runde, wo is was Sams/ Son los? 
(evtl auch was für Freundin die nicht selber bike-süchtig ist in der Nähe ? ich check das mit meiner Süßen mal ab, sonst darf Sie in Ruhe Shoppen/ ausschlafen ^^ )


guuut, bis denn Freitag Abend/ Sa oder So - ich schreib kurz nochma bevor ich wohin geh, aber etwas will ich auf jeden raus schlagen für dieses WE


----------



## ginkgo (9. November 2011)

Samstag würde ich auch gerne mal wieder mit anderen fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (9. November 2011)

ja samstag ne runde drehen wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## ginkgo (9. November 2011)

Wo kann man denn mal etwas länger runterfahren und nicht nur 300m?


----------



## christophersch (9. November 2011)

ginkgo schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn mal etwas länger runterfahren und nicht nur 300m?



In der Kürze steckt die Würze! 

Andernfalls musst du leider in die Alpen ausweichen...    .....oder auf Touren.


----------



## MTWTFSS (9. November 2011)

längste was ich in HH und umgebung kenne ist malente und selbst das ist nicht wirklich lang. also wer ist wo am samstag vormittag?


----------



## lukidtm (10. November 2011)

also ich bin bei meiner oma in hesser :/

Sry jacob aber wir sollten ma wieder annen trail! 

luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. November 2011)

ginkgo schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn mal etwas länger runterfahren und nicht nur 300m?


Hier inner Heide 
Ich suche aktuell noch jemanden der mit mir am Samstag ne kleine Tour fährt.

Herr von und zu Shadow hat ja iwie keine Lust meine PN zu beantworten, ob er Zeit hat...


----------



## MTWTFSS (10. November 2011)

hm wenn du tour eher bergablastig ist als bergauf wäre ich dabei hahahaha rad ist zwar leicht aber bei meiner sattelhöhe fährts sich eher unangenehm bergauf.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. November 2011)

Also die Touren sind bei mir immer eher bergablastig, bergauf musste aber natürlich auch wenn du runter willst 
Ich würde sagen, die Tour würde so 2-3h dauern. Da es um 17h schon duster ist.
Also irgendwie von 13:30 oder so bis 16:30 oder ähnlich 

Halbschale+Goggle is die beste Variante btw


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. November 2011)

Ich komm mit, denke ich. Obwohl mir Sonntag besser passen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (10. November 2011)

also bloem wenn ich samstag nicht arbeiten muss bin ich dabei! hahaha gott das wird lustig in röhrenjeans und pulli ne tour fahren hahahaha!


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. November 2011)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> also bloem wenn ich samstag nicht arbeiten muss bin ich dabei! hahaha gott das wird lustig in röhrenjeans und pulli ne tour fahren hahahaha!


Es gibt auch sowas wie Bikeklamotten! 
Ok, dann sach mir mal bis morgen nachmittag bescheid, das wir das klären können


----------



## ginkgo (10. November 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei, wenn noch jemand mit der Bahn anreist!


----------



## MTWTFSS (10. November 2011)

Ich würde wohl mit der bahn hinfahren.


----------



## Assmann2k (10. November 2011)

muss samstag zur uni -.- geht sonntag irgendwas ?  hätte bock in den harburger bergen weiter zu bauen ! wäre jemand dabei ? das wetter soll auch gut werden


----------



## Mr.Nox (10. November 2011)

Assmann2k schrieb:


> muss samstag zur uni -.- geht sonntag irgendwas ?  hätte bock in den harburger bergen weiter zu bauen ! wäre jemand dabei ? das wetter soll auch gut werden



Ich hätte Sonntag auch Lust. Wollte zu Christopher, wenn es ihm recht ist. Vielleicht mit meiner Freundin, die Fotos macht. Wenn keiner bei Christopher ist, dann würde ich auch woanders hinfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (10. November 2011)

Ich würde mir den Samstag eigentlich lieber einen faulen machen. Sonntag fahren ist gut, aber eher in der Heide.


----------



## christophersch (10. November 2011)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ich hätte Sonntag auch Lust. Wollte zu Christopher, wenn es ihm recht ist. Vielleicht mit meiner Freundin, die Fotos macht. Wenn keiner bei Christopher ist, dann würde ich auch woanders hinfahren.



Nais!


----------



## MTWTFSS (10. November 2011)

na dolle sonntag rissen wäre mega aber da darf ich schon um 13h arbeiten -.-


----------



## christophersch (10. November 2011)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> na dolle sonntag rissen wäre mega aber da darf ich schon um 13h arbeiten -.-



Sonntags arbeiten?! Uhhhh

Und ich fand Samstags schon hart..,..


----------



## MTWTFSS (10. November 2011)

pfff videothek gheddo job yo! ich tu nix außer zu rauchen und alten männern für jede menge schotter pornos ausm ostblock zu verkaufen hahaha!


----------



## Mr.Nox (11. November 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Nais!


Meine Freundin kommt leider nicht mit. Würde aber trotzdem gerne bei euch fahren. Hab schon Leute vom Müllberg gefragt, ob die mitkommen möchten. Wenn ich das Auto bekomme, würde ich versuchen beiden Bikes mitzubringen für den Pumptrack.


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. November 2011)

dolle wurst ich will sonntag radfahren das wäre ja so viel besser. vorallem will ich mal den pumptrack sehen haha


----------



## christophersch (11. November 2011)

der Pumptrack bockt NUR! ich bin da eigfentlich mehr unterwegs, als auf der anderen Strecke. Vor allem haben wir wieder ordentlich weiter gebaut....


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. November 2011)

mach ruhig weiter und ich ärger mich noch ein bissl mehr.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. November 2011)

Was heißt das ganze jetzt für morgen?
Mtwtfss und ginkgo?
Lord shadow?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. November 2011)

Wer hat sich hier aus dem Forum ein Slayer gekauft?
Wir sind wohl am Sonntag in Malente!


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. November 2011)

Ich bleibe Samstag zu Hause. Wir hatten heute einen mega Stresstag, ich brauch morgen Sportpause. Sonntag gerne, auch mit ~40km.


----------



## christophersch (11. November 2011)

Ihr seid auch gerne alle eingeladen, morgen zum Spot zu kommen!
Was würdet ihr von Vormittags halten? Dann habt ihr immer noch Zeit die Tour in den HaBe's zu machen. Evtl würde ich dann auch mitkommen...


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. November 2011)

hm also bei der tour bin ich dabei wenn mal paar daten/uhrzeiten festgemacht werden und mir wer sag wie ich hin muss und wie ich hinkomme


----------



## ginkgo (11. November 2011)

Tour wäre ich dabei wobei auch bei Christoph nett wäre, gerade den Pumptrack würde ich gerne mal sehen...

Auf der großen Strecke in Rissen bin ich allerdings fehl am Platz.

@Christoph: Darf ich da mit meinen Little Albert 2.1 fahren?


----------



## Assmann2k (11. November 2011)

sonntag treffen um 10h kärntner hütte ?

kords. für google 

53.470755,9.903046


----------



## christophersch (11. November 2011)

ginkgo schrieb:


> Tour wäre ich dabei wobei auch bei Christoph nett wäre, gerade den Pumptrack würde ich gerne mal sehen...
> 
> Auf der großen Strecke in Rissen bin ich allerdings fehl am Platz.
> 
> @Christoph: Darf ich da mit meinen Little Albert 2.1 fahren?



hmmm joa. Muss man sehen. Sonst nimmste einfach mein Dörter


----------



## Mr.Nox (11. November 2011)

und was ist jetzt mit Sonntag? bist du da auch am trail? bekomme das auto nicht, kann dann also nur ein bike mitnehmen. alleine wollte ich eigentlich nicht fahren und den weiten weg auf mich nehmen.


----------



## christophersch (11. November 2011)

bin ebenfalls dabei. Muss mal wieder an der Fahrtechnik feilen, daher an beiden Tagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (11. November 2011)

also christoph morgen bei dir bissl pumptrack und normalen trail? da wäre ich nähmlich eher dabei und das liebend gerne vormittags!


----------



## christophersch (11. November 2011)

jouuu! läuft! ab wann?


----------



## ginkgo (11. November 2011)

Ich auch!
Sorry Bloem aber das ist bei mir einfach um die Ecke und ich war noch nie auf einem Pumptrack.

Welchen Helm soll ich denn nehmen? Fullface oder Halbschale?


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. November 2011)

ich nehm fullface mit falls es noch rüber aufn richtigen trail geht. außerdem bleibts dann warm an der rübe. ja ich würde sagen ich versuche so gegen 10-10:30 am spot zu sein weil ich mittags/nachmittags schon wieder ein wenig verplant bin bzw zuhause sein muss.


----------



## ginkgo (11. November 2011)

Okay, also Fullface.
Ich versuche dann auch so gegen 10:30 am Spot zu sein und dann fahren wir gemeinsam zum Pumptrack?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. November 2011)

@Bloem: Sach ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (11. November 2011)

habt ihr gewettet das wir austeigen? wuhuuu ja wir können uns 10:30 am spot treffen habe allerdings keinen plan wo der pumptrack ist muss uns christoph zeigen.


----------



## christophersch (11. November 2011)

kommt einfach wie gewohnt zur Fr Strecke


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. November 2011)

Ich habe gewettet.


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. November 2011)

und einen keks gewonnen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. November 2011)

Ne Wette wars nich, aber er hat mit seiner Aussage vonde r letzten Tpour recht behalten 
Das nächste mal entscheidet auch bitte früher... Weil ich trage Samstags noch zeitungen aus und muss das mit einplanen...


----------



## Assmann2k (11. November 2011)

mein erstes vid ! keine sprünge, nur ein bisschen trail geballer

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/227737/


----------



## ginkgo (12. November 2011)

Hat jemand eine Nummer von Christoph oder MTWTfSS, die mir per PN zugesendet werden kann?
Danke Schonmal!


----------



## Mr.Nox (13. November 2011)

Brrr, das wird heute kalt. ich hab keine winterbikeklamotten. bis in 2std in rissen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. November 2011)

Moin  Leute,
tschuldigung der verspäteten Absage aber meine Süße ist doch dieses WE zu mir nach HH und daher verbring ich die Zeit mit ihr.
Nächstes oder übernächstes bin ich aber 1000%ig auf dem Bike, mit zig Schichten gegen die Kälte gewappnet. 

Da gern nochma Infos, wer wo was macht 
nun denn, ich meld mich die Tage nochma, viel Spaß 

tschüüüß


----------



## petersenvtr (14. November 2011)

Sagt mal habt ihr mal Bock auf ne Tour durch HH-City nen bischen Rum-wheelen und Treppen Jumpen? War Sonntag unterwegs und das hat richtig gerockt.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. November 2011)

Wenns warm und trocken ist, gerne.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (15. November 2011)

joa ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. November 2011)

Moin, moin,

ich möchte meinen Trek Session 8 Rahmen inkl. BOS S*toy Dämpfer verkaufen, Größe ist M, bei Interesse einfach ne PM schicken.

Ich poste das hier, weil durch die räumliche Nähe eine Besichtigung kein Thema wäre.


----------



## petersenvtr (15. November 2011)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> joa ich wäre auch dabei



Moin, 
Supi dann lass mal nen WE mit gutem Wetter abwarten. 
Dieses werde ich glaub ich nicht schaffen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## lukidtm (15. November 2011)

ich währe auch dabei!! aber nur samstags bis zm 11.12. hab ich sonntags immer nen handball spiel


----------



## Blackdog1981 (15. November 2011)

Diesen WE kann ich auch nicht, muss mit mein Bruder nach Bremen ein Auto angucken.
Aber Nächstes WE wenn Wetter mit macht 
gruss


----------



## petersenvtr (15. November 2011)

Samstags ist immer recht voll in der City, kommt auf nen Versuch an.
Vielleicht haben wir ja glück mit nechstem WE.


----------



## Mr.Nox (16. November 2011)

Moin moin, kennt jemand von euch jemanden, der bock auf videodrehen hat? Der das quasi als Hobby hat und eher nicht radelt? Am besten jemand mit nem HD-Camcorder oder ner Spiegelreflex mit Videofunktion. Ich würde nämlich gerne über das nächste jahr sauviel filmen und Gopro Videos reichen da nicht aus. Wollte so die ganzen Spots in HH und umgebung abklappern was Dirt und Fr/DH angeht. Einfach um auch die Szene hier einzufangen. Das man evtl. am Ende des Jahres so 30-35min geschnittenes Material hat.


----------



## lukidtm (16. November 2011)

währe cool  und mit meiner go pro währe ich auch dabei!!

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (16. November 2011)

ich wäre auch dabei, habe auch die Go Pro und seit ein Paar Tagen einen JVC Everio Camcorder Full HD.
jetzt fehlt echt nur ein Kamera mann der immer dabei sein kann  haben zwar einen aber der kann nicht immer


Gruß an alle


----------



## Mr.Nox (16. November 2011)

Meine Freundin Fotografiert häufig und vor allem GERNE! Wenn man ihr zeigt, wie das geht, würde sie auch filmen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. November 2011)

Zur Videosession würde ich dann auch mit der Knippse anrücken. Leider ist meine D300 ohne Video und die Gebrauchtpreise für die D3s zu hoch


----------



## MTWTFSS (17. November 2011)

schauts euch an hat ein freund aus quickborn produziert. keine ahnung ob er auch interesse an eher bergabfahrlastigem filmen hat aber ich denke er könnte sich dafür interessieren.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17646#comment-114337

ps: sonntag jemand n-trails? who´s in?


----------



## Mr.Nox (17. November 2011)

sieht doch ganz cool aus. gute Liedwahl. Wenn der jung lust hat, kann er ja mal an die ntrails kommen oder zu einem anderen spot und mal ein wenig filmen und/oder sich das mal angucken und sich ne meinung bilden?


----------



## Blackdog1981 (17. November 2011)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Meine Freundin Fotografiert häufig und vor allem GERNE! Wenn man ihr zeigt, wie das geht, würde sie auch filmen.





Das mit dem zeigen ist kein Problem die Kamera ist einfach zu bedienen. 


PS. Kann mir jemand helfen? 
Ich brauche ein Umwandlungs Programm  da meine Cam MTS Format hat um die Video mit Magix Video Deluxe zu bearbeiten brauche ich MP4, MKV oder AVI Format. Habe schon einige Programme ausprobiert aber dadurch leidet die Qualität der Videos. Das Programm muss für Full HD sein

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (17. November 2011)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank im voraus



Ich bin der Meinung, das es mit dem Sony Vegass klappe könnte. Soweit ich weiß wurde unser letztes video auch damit geschnitten und es ist das selbe Format.


PS: hab eben gerade angefangen einen Pumptrack zu bauen. Alles auf einem legalen Platz, ist leider nur frei zugänglich für jedermann. Meine alten Dirts die da noch stehen, beziehe ich ein wenig mit ein.
LG


----------



## lukidtm (17. November 2011)

http://www.freemake.com/de/free_video_converter/ den nutz eich jose funzt sehr gut!  

Luki


----------



## Nlsrpn (17. November 2011)

Mir gefallen bis jetzt alle ideen ganz gut 
Das bei dir Linus guck ich mir nach der Zwangspause gerne mal an und helf auch mit  

solltest dann aber auch mal meinen back backyard pumptrack ansehen


----------



## Mr.Nox (17. November 2011)

Nlsrpn schrieb:


> Mir gefallen bis jetzt alle ideen ganz gut
> Das bei dir Linus guck ich mir nach der Zwangspause gerne mal an und helf auch mit
> 
> solltest dann aber auch mal meinen back backyard pumptrack ansehen



darauf können wir uns einigen, wenn wir beiden gebacken bekommen 
Eine Pumptrack Session. gibt bei dir, mir und bei christopher einen


----------



## Blackdog1981 (17. November 2011)

Danke an euch beiden 

@Mr.Nox ok ich glaube dann muss ich auf Sony vegas wechsel 

@luki mit denn Programm kann ich sie gut  Umwandel pack gleich mein Test video rein


----------



## MTWTFSS (17. November 2011)

pumptrack session´s find ich sau gut! wäre ich sofort dabei. ob sich mein kumpel der das video oben gemacht hat/auch der typ ist der die ganze zeit fährt interesse an nem full lenght projekt hat wage ich allerdings ein wenig zu bezweifeln hat sehr viel zu tun zur zeit.


----------



## Nlsrpn (17. November 2011)

Jo aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen und meinem Bänderriss sollte er wohl richtung Frühling fertig werden. Mit dem Rad etwa 10 min von den N-Trails entfernt.


----------



## MTWTFSS (17. November 2011)

ich weiß niels ich kenn dich und du mich auch


----------



## Nlsrpn (17. November 2011)

ohne e bitte , jaja ich weiß schon ,aber du kennst den weg nicht soweit ich weiß


----------



## MTWTFSS (17. November 2011)

ne das nicht hahaha und dann eben ohne e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. November 2011)

Hei Leute!

Ich bin orgen entspannt am Cruisen in den Harburger Bergen, ob dann noch eine andere Lokatoin angesteuert wird bezweifel ich ...


Sonst plane ich aber das we 26/27 mit dem großen Rad auf volle Kosten zu kommen - wer hat was geplant wo ich mich anschließen kann ?
Großhansdorf zB ?

ich bin für alles zu haben und hoffe auf gutes Wetter  
- also eigentlich einfach nur Trocken und möglichst kein Schnee/ Eis...


nun, ich meld mich die Tage nochmal,

bis denne


----------



## Nlsrpn (24. November 2011)

Falls es jemanden interressiert : In Reinbek soll demnächst ein legaler Pumtrack mit Dirtline entstehen , wer sich das näher ansehen möchte kann gerne am Samstag um 14:00 vor dem Freizeitbad Reinbek sein .


----------



## MTWTFSS (24. November 2011)

klingt mal interessant.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. November 2011)

In Buchholz sieht es gerade auch wieder gut für Dirjumps und evtl. Pumptrack aus. Mehr, wenns amtlich ist.


----------



## lukidtm (26. November 2011)

soo ma wieder nen video von patrick und mit in Willingne in den herbsferien!


Luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. November 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> soo ma wieder nen video von patrick und mit in Willingne in den herbsferien!
> 
> VIDEO
> 
> Luki


hüpf di hüpf 
nettes kleines video, wenn auch nich allzu spannend


----------



## lukidtm (26. November 2011)

ja willingen is auch nich so spannend aufjedenfall der freeride da nich  

Luki


----------



## christophersch (26. November 2011)

lukidtm schrieb:


> ja willingen is auch nich so spannend aufjedenfall der freeride da nich
> 
> Luki



schaut doch gut aus! auch wenn du noch etwas an der ideallinie feilen musst... Dann kannst du auch schneller fahren und der Spaß steigt.

Und sie Sprünge gehören gescrubbt!


----------



## christophersch (26. November 2011)

Achso ähh Jungs! bei uns ist morgen wieder Session! wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (26. November 2011)

Hier ist mal meine Dirtmöhre. Stand fast 1 1/2 Jahre im Keller. Seitdem ich das Scratch habe.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1020530


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. November 2011)

Der FR in Willingen ist großartig. Würde ich gerne mal wieder fahren.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. November 2011)

Hossa! heute wo ich los wollt war es nicht nur bescheuert windig, nein dann hab ich meine Bikes schicko gemacht und kuck raus ... es hat dan schon gepisst.  allein hatt ich dann auch keine Lust ...

Nun wegem nächsten WE muss ich mal sehen ob ich in HH bin, aber sonst bin ich hoffentlich dabei!
Ich meld mich ncohma und wünsch euch allen einen frohen ersten Advent!

tschüüü


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (29. November 2011)

vielleicht is der dirtspot in norderstedt hier ja auch bekannt?! kÃ¶nnten etwas hilfe gebrauchen: http://apps.facebook.com/telekom-spot-support/2420/2414id/2784/fb-spot-support-detail.html wÃ¤re super nett wenn ihr uns helft. vorbeischauen kÃ¶nnt ihr jederzeit!
DANKE!


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. November 2011)

Habe Lust mal wieder vorbei zu kommen! Ich war damals im ersten Sommer (2007?) sehr viel da und habe viel an den ersten Lines mitgebaut. C/Karsten (damals ein canyon jetzt ein BMX glaube ich), hatte mich mit hin genommen. Mal schauen was die nächsten Wochen geht. Meine Stimme habt ihr!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (30. November 2011)

Moin Allerseits!

Ich bin nicht im Gesichtsbuch  und kann daher nicht dafür stimmen, aber ich wollt mir das gern am ankucken obgleich ich auf Dirt nicht sooo gut klar komm... wär das da garnix für FR/ DH ??



Aaansooooonsten kann ich nur sagen: dieses WE wird nichts mit Biken, da bin ich auswärts aber das WE 9/10/11 Dez. bin ich hier in HH und wäre seeeehr gern an den Ntrails oder Kiesgrube oder Popp oder Henstedt-Ulzburg oder Großhansdorf ... ooooder ... hauptsache nicht allein, schreibt mir dann einfach ma, dann kuckt man mit'm Wetter und dann klappt das.

Soo, ich muss los zur Arbeit 
tschööö 
und bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (30. November 2011)

Abgestimmt habe ich auch für euch. 
Leider muss ich sagen, habe ich kein Bock 1 1/2 Stunden mit der Bahn unterwegs zu sein bis nach Norderstedt. Der Sport ist zwar Hammer, aber für konitnuierliches Hinfahren einfach zu weit weg ohne Auto.
Meines Wissens, seit ihr der Spot mit den meisten Helfern in/um Hamburg.


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (30. November 2011)

@lord shadow:komm vorbei wann du willst. wir sind meistens am wochenende da. carsten fÃ¤hrt jetzt ein 24" mtb
@hamburgerberg: schade...naja was solls. fÃ¼r fr/dh is vielleicht auch was. is ja auch ein alter mÃ¼llberg und runterfahren kann man da auch. wir hatten mal einen dhfahrer, der auch geschaufelt hat und die strecke is jetzt unsere anfahrt fÃ¼r den tricksprung. wenn du bock hast komm rum, schnack kurz mit uns ab wenn du was buddeln willst und hab spaÃ!
@mr.nox: danke fÃ¼r deine stimme! nur das mit den helfer seh ich leider nich so...

danke! wir freuen uns Ã¼ber jeden besuch!


----------



## MTWTFSS (2. Dezember 2011)

morgen früh oer sonntag früh irgendwer irgendwo radfahren?


----------



## christophersch (2. Dezember 2011)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> morgen früh oer sonntag früh irgendwer irgendwo radfahren?



Morgen Malle, Sonntag Homespot!


----------



## MTWTFSS (2. Dezember 2011)

malente morgen? wann und wie? ICH WILL MIT!


----------



## christophersch (2. Dezember 2011)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> malente morgen? wann und wie? ICH WILL MIT!



rein theoretisch könnte ich dich mitnehmen. Ich müsste dann aber noch mal mit meinen Eltern abklären, ob ich den Passat bekommen könnte. Mit meinem Skoda wird das etwas eng. Wo wohnste' denn?


----------



## MTWTFSS (2. Dezember 2011)

hamburg, lokstedt. falls dir das nichts sagt es ist in der nähe von stellingen.


----------



## christophersch (2. Dezember 2011)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> hamburg, lokstedt. falls dir das nichts sagt es ist in der nähe von stellingen.



doch sagt mir was. Da hab ich letztens ausgefahren 
ähm. ja, ich meld mich heute Abend nochmal. Wenn alles klappt könnte ich dich morgen etwa ab 10h abholen


----------



## MTWTFSS (2. Dezember 2011)

ich schreib dir meine handy nr per pn weil ich nun das haus verlasse schreib mir am besten eine sms amigo!


----------



## christophersch (2. Dezember 2011)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> ich schreib dir meine handy nr per pn weil ich nun das haus verlasse schreib mir am besten eine sms amigo!



läuft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (3. Dezember 2011)

@CHÐ¯IS: is das der Spot, der in der NÃ¤he von Norderstedt-Rathaus sein soll? weill der bei GlashÃ¼tter LandstraÃe/ PoppenbÃ¼ttler LandstraÃe is auch mein alter Hometrail, da bin ich aufgewachsen und da fahr ich imemr wieder gern!

@all: *was steht nÃ¤chstes WE (9/10.12.) an? *da kann meine Maus doch nicht nach HH kommen und dementsprechend ...

wers nicht gesehen hat, bei "Wetten, dass..." hat bei der AuÃenwette grad der MTB-Fahrer ohne Spikereifen gegen n Snowborder auf ner schicken Strecke gewonnen ... niiiice 
hÃ¤tten die da mal Danny Hart runtergeschickt, der hÃ¤tt vermut ich mal mehr gestylt und dennoch mehr Zug drauf gehabt.

sooo, bis die Tage (hoffentlich wirds etwas schÃ¶ner nÃ¤chstes Wochenende)


----------



## TeeKay82 (6. Dezember 2011)

MoinMoin,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Gibt es hier in Hamburg irgendwo einen Pumptrack/Trail?! 

sowas in der art: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3tVbO1jrmU"]bikeskills.com pumptrack video how to!!      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Mr.Nox (7. Dezember 2011)

ja den gibt es und 2 weitere sind in bau. ein dritter ist in Planung. Jetzt müsste er sich nur noch melden und dir die Daten überreichen wo sich das ganze befindet.
LG


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. Dezember 2011)

Moin Allerseits, seid gegrüßt!

Ist denn dieses WE wo was los?
scheint vom Wetter nicht der Segen zu sein, aber dennoch die Frage: ist was los?
Ich werde nicht unbedingt nochmal online gehen, aber habe Bock auf ne Session  ... also gern ma anrufen 

bis denn!


----------



## lukidtm (9. Dezember 2011)

also Jacob und ich werden wohl an unserem trail sein weiter bauen und halt viel viel fahren .... man muss die letzten bikestunden des jahres ja voll ausschöpfen 

lukii


----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. Dezember 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich hoffe, das Wetter gönnt uns einen coolen Saisonstart 2012 gleich im Januar, ich muss unbedingt wieder fahren! Mein Big Bike hab ich lang nicht mehr richtig ausgeritten und ich habe es bitter nötig!!!

Ich wünsche Euch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten, sicheren Rutsch ins neue Jahr, ab dann werde ich auch mal wieder Zeit haben für ein Ride, aber nicht immer Epische Touren, denn ab Februar ist ein wichtiger Teil meiner Ausbildung mit viel Stoff Tagesprogramm, ich werde also wenn dann spontane "Lern-Pausen" einlegen und würd mich riesig freun, wenn spontan auch gern mal was gestartet werden kann ... oder Ihr mal posted, wenn wo was eh schon feststeht, man dann aber spontan dazu kommen kann 

Sooo, nun aber erstmal besinnliche Feiertage, ich bin vielleicht erst nach Neujahr zurück online ?!? ... aber bis dahin, ride on!


----------



## Kris95 (20. Dezember 2011)

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich ab dem nächsten Jahr mal ein paar Runden mit euch drehen könnte  ich lese hier immer nur fleißig mit aber bin noch nie mitgefahren


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Dezember 2011)

Bevor ich es vergesse:
Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest und kommt gut ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Blackdog1981 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche euch auch allen ein frohes Fest und ein gut Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginkgo (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche auch allen Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2012!
Ich bin dann ab dem 25ten auf Lanzarote und habe mein Rad dabei.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche allen (außer Ginko)) ebenfalls ein frohes Fest.

Philipp, wir müssen biken gehen.


----------



## Assmann2k (23. Dezember 2011)

morgen in der fischbekerheide ? wäre dabei !


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Dezember 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen (außer Ginko)) ebenfalls ein frohes Fest.
> 
> Philipp, wir müssen biken gehen.


Mal sehen, hab viel vor in den Ferien! 
Ich melde mich die Tage mal


----------



## Mr.Nox (26. Dezember 2011)

Doppelpost, Sry.

Frohe Weihnachten und ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünsche ich!

Ps: Bei dem Wetter kann man mal am 2 ne Session Starten bei 11°


----------



## Mr.Nox (26. Dezember 2011)

Halli Hallo,
seid ihr eventuell so frei und "liked" das Foto. Die Quali ist jetzt nicht so gut, aber ich denke das Motiv wie es mich da zerlegt 
LG Linus

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1033431


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Dezember 2011)

Nett Hast mal einen Daumen von mir bekommen. Im Frühjahr muss ich dringend mal wieder mit Knipse zum Nicolo.


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich und komme mitm Rad mit 
Von imr haste auch nen Daumen Linus 

Tante Edit schlägt vor: Anfang Februar zu Nicolo?


----------



## lukidtm (28. Dezember 2011)

daume haste von mir auch linus!!


----------



## christophersch (28. Dezember 2011)

Samstag Malle. Wer ist dabei? ich könnte evtl. noch wen mitnehmen.

schümann


----------



## Blackdog1981 (29. Dezember 2011)




----------



## lukidtm (29. Dezember 2011)

So
hier ma nen Video von Philipp (Blümchen) und mir Aus braunlage, wo es teilweise gefrohren war  

Hoffe es gefällt und kontruktive kritik is natürlich erwünscht!

luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Dezember 2011)

Danke gleichfalls Blackdog! 
Uiui, Video


----------



## Blackdog1981 (30. Dezember 2011)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Danke gleichfalls Blackdog!
> Uiui, Video



Danke


----------



## Mr.Nox (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahr morgen mit Nicolo und Lutz nach Malente. Ist jemand noch dabei?


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe heute mal den Einstiegssprung in meinen neuen Hometrail (50m von der Haustür) gebaut. Spaßig und flüssig, der Spot hat potenzial.





@Philipp: Du könntest morgen für 1-2 Stündchen vorbeikommen. Kater ist egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (31. Dezember 2011)

sieht ganz gut aus!! 

werd nächstes jahr bestimtm ma wieder zu euch kommen  

Euch allen nen guten rutsch bleibt ganz!!.. Ihr hab mein jahr sehr schön gemacht. War eine der besten Entscheidungen meines lebensmitm biken anzufangen  Ihr seit wunderbar  haha

Luki


----------



## rupsk0 (5. Januar 2012)

Hast du jetzt früh mit dem Trinken angefangen, oder ich so spät? ô.O 



Wasn los? Regnet bisschen viel, aber sonst, wer fährt denn momentan so bei den herbstlichen Temperaturen? 

Muss mir ne neue Dämpferpumpe organisieren und ansonsten würd ich gern mal meine neue Gabel testen


----------



## lukidtm (5. Januar 2012)

wie was trinken?


----------



## rupsk0 (5. Januar 2012)

Dein letztes Posting klang so "euphorisiert", und ich fragte mich, ob da um 16:xx Uhr schon der Alk am Start war  

Spaßeshalber


----------



## lukidtm (5. Januar 2012)

haha nee .. ich hab mich nur gefreut, dass das biken anzufangen so ne gute entscheidung war


----------



## rupsk0 (5. Januar 2012)

zu recht. wünschte, ich hätt auch in deinem alter losgelegt, statt mit 24. aber spaß machts trotzdem


----------



## lukidtm (5. Januar 2012)

besser spät als nie


----------



## HamburgerBerg (5. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues Jahr allerseits!!!
Ich hoffe, Ihr seid gut reingekommen?!



lukidtm schrieb:


> haha nee .. ich hab mich nur gefreut, dass das biken anzufangen so ne gute entscheidung war


geht mir ja genauso, nur dass ich leider nicht früher erkannt, es eingesehen oder 's zugelassen habe, dass mein Herz so schlägt ... wie auch immer, ich weiß's ja jetzt und bin auch in diesem Jahr gern dabei, wenn auch bis Ende August nur spontane eher kleine Aktionen gehen ... wegen meiner anstehenden Exams-Prüfungen ab Februar (erstmal Vorbereiten, aber bis Ende Juni dann die Klausuren etc) ...
aber nun starten wir mal ins Neue Jahr und ich hoff auf viel Spaß mit Euch, ohne Verletzungen oder "Blechschäden" 

steht dieses WE was an? solang es nicht grad schüttet wäre es vllt fahrbar?! ... gern melden, ich brenn 
meld mich morgen Abend nochmal kurz...


----------



## rupsk0 (5. Januar 2012)

Jo Frohes Neues allen! 

Hätt auch Bock, vorbehaltlich Dämpferpumpen-Lösung ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (5. Januar 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1038049

einma auf gefällt ma drücken wäre nett  

Am we geht bei mir nichts. Ferien gehen zu ende daher ist schulkram an der reihe..


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. Januar 2012)

Ich hab auch nichts gegen nass, es sollte nur nicht schütten. Eine Dämpferpumpe müsste ich noch haben. Aber wo soll denn gefahren werden? Am N-Trail waren wir lange nicht mehr und der Boden wird extrem seifig bei Nässe.


----------



## rupsk0 (5. Januar 2012)

Danke Linus, hab die Dämpferpumpe heut schon klargemacht, Zeit sollt ich auch haben - also wenn noch wer fährt, wär ich vermutlich gern am Start 

Location bin ich auch unsicher, weiß nur, dass mir bei dem Schmuddelwetter der Weg mit der Bahn in die HaBes zu doof ist ^^


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte Lust wieder bei Christopher aufm Trail zu heißen in Rissen. Leider sind das für mich auch 1 Std Fahrt. GoPro mit jeglichen Halterungen könnte ich mitbringen und jeder kann mal fahren.


----------



## rupsk0 (5. Januar 2012)

Bin ja hier noch null integriert, kenne ergo zB den Spot nicht. Braucht man da ein Auto?


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. Januar 2012)

Das wäre so ca. 10-15min vom Bahnhof entfernt. Die Strecke an sich ist aber schon ein wenig Sprunglastiger. Ich kann gerne mal ein Video hochladen.

btw: Ich hab davon schon eins hochgeladen.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF-mj98b0q8&feature=related"]Christopher auf seinem Hometrail      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rupsk0 (5. Januar 2012)

Geilomat! Sind die doubles live sehr fies, oder ist das human, wie's im Vid ausschaut? 


Wer bringt mir das whippen bei?


----------



## christophersch (5. Januar 2012)

zwischen 3 und 6 Meter Gap. Also human 

btw. Am Wochenende soll der Zielsprung verlängert werden und der Singletrail in Schuss gebracht werden. Ich brauche Hilfe. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## rupsk0 (5. Januar 2012)

Falls das mit dem Fahren zusammenfiele, könnt ich auch ne Schaufel in die Hand nehmen


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. Januar 2012)

christoph willste dann endgültig bis in den dornbusch fliegen beim step up unten oder warum machst den stepdown noch größer?


----------



## christophersch (5. Januar 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> christoph willste dann endgültig bis in den dornbusch fliegen beim step up unten oder warum machst den stepdown noch größer?



...das ist das doofe daran. Der müsste bei Gelegenheit auch einen knappen Meter erhöht werden. Also die Landung.
Aber dann wird es richtig bocken, das sag ich euch!

Edit: Andernfalls würdest du die Brombeeren wohl ganz überspringen und direkt im Wald landen...


----------



## schläferchriz (6. Januar 2012)

Rad wird eingepackt und nach der arbeit (12.45uhr) werd ich heut auf dem n-trail sein. wer also da sein will....


----------



## rupsk0 (6. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich nur wüsste wo, hab Zeit und die Sonne ist draußen. Wen muss ich denn fragen wegen der geheimen Location?


----------



## MTWTFSS (6. Januar 2012)

der user dem die trails gehören ist hier nicht mehr sonderlich aktiv aber wende dich einfach mal an den herrn daddelman


----------



## rupsk0 (6. Januar 2012)

Done. Und was mach ich jetzt solang bei der Sonne? Mistig...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. Januar 2012)

hoosa!
ja schade, dass ich nicht heute frei hatte, das war ja nur geiles Wetter nicht wie gestern ...

nun, ich bin morgen um 10 am Volkspark und vielleicht ziehts noch in die Harburger Berge/ Fischbeker Heide / ...
mal sehen wie die Wetterlage is und wie die Kräfte evtl schwinden ...
auf NTrails und Kiesgrube hatt ich zwar Bock, aber bei sooo großem Rutschen ... na, ich glaub nicht... aber sagt sonst per Telefon Bescheid, sonst komm ich vllt noch rum, bin auch schon in Gesellschaft ...

nun, bis denn 

coolen Film zum Kucken bei Langeweile find ich den hier
http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Strahan-of-the-Dead/6a29a98f60957c7027fd18fd0327c1fe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rupsk0 (7. Januar 2012)

Regnet ja recht ordentlich


----------



## Mr.Nox (7. Januar 2012)

Ich kann das Wochenende doch nicht. Hab ganz vergessen, dass ich für die Uni eine Sportstudie analysieren muss. Vielleicht schaffe ich das heute, glaube aber eher nicht.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (7. Januar 2012)

Servus!
Also leider war ich mit m Kumpel doch nicht in den HaBe's, dafür aber Volkspark, Kiesgrube und NTrails - und NIRGENDS war wer anderes ... also Jungs ... ich hatte n hammergeilen Tach, zwar schlammig wie Hölle und Regen- und Nieselschauer haben das Bild verpefektioniert, aber zT kam ich mir vor wie bei der diesjährigen WM im DH .... http://youtu.be/EqYgAX6D43Q:hüpf: aber geeeeile Schlammschlacht, da lohnt sich das Geputze etc ...
 Sonntag muss ich denn nun aber leider anderen Krams machen, Wetter soll ja eh nicht besser werden ...
vllt in 2 Wochen ?

bis dennsen Leute


----------



## lukidtm (11. Januar 2012)

Moin

so wie es aussieht geht samstag was bei den Poppenbüttler müllbergen..

Uhrzeit und so steht aber noch nicht fest.

Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (12. Januar 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> so wie es aussieht geht samstag was bei den Poppenbüttler müllbergen..
> 
> ...


Was ist denn da genau. Lohnt es sich quer durch hamburg zu cruisen mit der sbahn?


----------



## lukidtm (12. Januar 2012)

Kennst du nichts Joses trails da? sind paar echt schöne auch nich allzukurze trails  
Also meine rMeinugn nach lohnt es sich.  Kendrick kommt ja selbet aus Bremen dafür 

Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (12. Januar 2012)

wenn ihr mir eine uhrzeit sagt, dann können wir uns am HBF treffen und ihr nehmt mich von dort aus mit. hab nämlich keine ahnung wo es hingeht.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (12. Januar 2012)

hi Leute sagt bescheidt wann SA und ich bin Dabei


----------



## lukidtm (12. Januar 2012)

Ja uhrzeit wissen wa noch nich genau angedacht ist so gegen 11 bei jose aber ma sehen wann kendrick aus bremen ankomtm jacob und ich kommen dann peer S1 zum HBF da treffen wa dann dich kendrick und Victor und dann nahc longenhorn nord da mit Jose treffen  

Uhrzeit sag ich noch bescheid!! 


Freu mich schon  

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (12. Januar 2012)

Sorry für Doppelpost aber so wirds nochma angezeigt das was neues drin gepostet wurde!
 also Jose wir wären um 12:04 in langenhorn Nord 

heißt die U1 um 11:35 im HBF Linus

http://geofox.hvv.de/jsf/showSearchResult.seam?LANGUAGE=de_DE&language=de_DE&cid=398217


Luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (13. Januar 2012)

ist ok dann warte ich dort auf euch


----------



## lukidtm (13. Januar 2012)

cool


----------



## Deleted 206651 (13. Januar 2012)

moin,
wollte mal fragen ob ich vielleicht auch noch mit kommen kann?


----------



## Mr.Nox (13. Januar 2012)

ok, ich warte dann oben an der U1.


----------



## ginkgo (13. Januar 2012)

Hey,

hat zufällig jemand von den Leuten, die morgen mitkommen noch eine gebogene GoPro Halterung?
Wir haben jetzt eine GoPro HD Hero 2 aber in der Surf Edition also sind keine Helmhalterungen vorhanden.
Hat jemand noch eine und würde sie günstig an mich weitergeben?

Bis morgen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (13. Januar 2012)

Müsstest mir Morgen mal genau erklären was du brauchst. Den Kleber für den Helm+ das Teil was draufgeschoben wird?


----------



## ginkgo (13. Januar 2012)

Nur den Kleber für den Helm...
Also die gebogene Platte wo ich dann die Kamera reinschieben kann.


----------



## lukidtm (13. Januar 2012)

ceVoIX kla kannste morgen mitkommen 

11:35 U1 bahnsteig HBF fahren wa ab  

Luki


----------



## Deleted 206651 (13. Januar 2012)

Komme aus der anderen Richtung, würde dann 11:57Uhr in Langenhorn Nord ankommen.


----------



## lukidtm (13. Januar 2012)

auch gut wir kommen 12:04 an dann trifft man sich ja da


----------



## Blackdog1981 (14. Januar 2012)

ich bin dann um 11.57 da


----------



## rupsk0 (14. Januar 2012)

Verdammt, bissl spät gesehen (hab gar keine Benachrichtigung bekommen -.- ), bin schon verplant jetzt...

Morgen soll wieder so geiles Wetter sein, wenn jemand was startet, bitte schreiben!


----------



## rupsk0 (14. Januar 2012)

Gar nieeemand? :/


----------



## ginkgo (14. Januar 2012)

Lukas und ich werden morgen bei uns am Trail zwischen Blankenese und Wedel sein.
Erst ein bisschen bauen (geht bei dem Wetter ja sehr gut) und dann auch fahren.


----------



## rupsk0 (14. Januar 2012)

Klingt nicht schlecht! Bin leider noch verabredet bis um 1200 und könnte daher realitisch vor 1330/1400 wohl nicht dort sein. Aber besser spät, als nie, wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (14. Januar 2012)

rupsk0 schrieb:


> Gar nieeemand? :/



me. Am Homespot.


----------



## ginkgo (14. Januar 2012)

Ihr könnt alle gerne dazukommen.
rupsk0, wegen der Location, gib mir mal deine Handynummer, dann Sage ich dir wo der Trail ist.


----------



## rupsk0 (14. Januar 2012)

Gibt ja richtig Möglichkeiten!  

Christophersch, das is auch da hinten Rissen die Ecke, oder?


----------



## christophersch (14. Januar 2012)

rupsk0 schrieb:


> Gibt ja richtig Möglichkeiten!
> 
> Christophersch, das is auch da hinten Rissen die Ecke, oder?



So in der Art... frag einfach Gingko. Von deren Spot ist es nicht weit.


----------



## rupsk0 (14. Januar 2012)

Krieg ich ja morgen doch noch was unter die Stollen, geiler Scheiß!


----------



## lukidtm (15. Januar 2012)

Ich konnt ja krankheits bedingt leider nicht dabei sein 

aberich hab ne frage: Kann ich ein Neues  X9 schaltwerk mit einem alten Sram Trigger fahren? Hat da jemand ahnung? 

Luki


----------



## rupsk0 (15. Januar 2012)

War richtig nice, nach 3 Monaten endlich mal wieder aufm Bike zu sitzen 

Danke an die "Locals"


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Januar 2012)

@Luki: Kein Problem. Sowohl Sram, als auch Shimano sind Markenintern komplett kompatibel, wenn die Zahl der Gänge stimmt.


----------



## lukidtm (15. Januar 2012)

cool  danke 

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (16. Januar 2012)

Hier mal die Perspektive von der Gabel. YT hat die Quali mal drastisch gesenkt.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KlOGX5M2ks&list=UUlqcT-h6RB3RVzqCnrKGS1Q&index=1&feature=plcp"]Alternative Perspektive      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## lukidtm (16. Januar 2012)

is ja ne ganz coole perspektive, hätt nich gedacht das man soo viel vom fahrer sieht 

Luki


----------



## christophersch (16. Januar 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Hier mal die Perspektive von der Gabel. YT hat die Quali mal drastisch gesenkt.
> Alternative Perspektive      - YouTube



sehr cool! nur leider ungefedert...
btw. wie sind die Trails dort? lohnt es sich? (ich frage dich, da du ja ähnliche fahrtechnische Vorlieben hast )

Grüße

Edit: ich wollte hier keine Locals umgehen. Nur allgemeine Umfrage ;-)


----------



## Mr.Nox (16. Januar 2012)

was meinst du mit ungefedert?

Wenn du große Sprünge sucht bist du dort fehl am Platz. Die Sprünge sind alle recht klein. Da man aber schnell sein kann, kann man auch weit fliegen. Ich bin jetzt nur zwei Trails gefahren. Der letztere war eher mein Fall, vielleicht auch einfach nur weil er nicht so matschig war und man dadurch auch mal um die Kurve gekommen ist. Andere Trails sind auch vorhanden, aber die sind mehr für die quantität dagewesen und nciht für die qualität.


----------



## christophersch (16. Januar 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> was meinst du mit ungefedert?
> 
> Wenn du große Sprünge sucht bist du dort fehl am Platz. Die Sprünge sind alle recht klein. Da man aber schnell sein kann, kann man auch weit fliegen. Ich bin jetzt nur zwei Trails gefahren. Der letztere war eher mein Fall, vielleicht auch einfach nur weil er nicht so matschig war und man dadurch auch mal um die Kurve gekommen ist. Andere Trails sind auch vorhanden, aber die sind mehr für die quantität dagewesen und nciht für die qualität.



@ungefedert: Ich meine, dass du die GoPro an einem Teil des Bikes befestigt hast, der nicht gefedert ist. Auf einem großen Bildschirm vibriert es dann halt etwas. Anyway. Interessant ist es allemal und lockert sicher jedes Video auf.

Danke! Vielleicht guck ich ja auch mal rum', wenn ich in der Nähe bin..


----------



## Mr.Nox (17. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte mit meiner Aussage auch niemanden kritisieren. Jeder hat andere Vorlieben und evtl. auch einen anderen Skill( soll nicht arogant klingen!!). mir fehlte einfach nur so ein geiler Sprung, wo man mal nen bisschen Wippen oder Stylen kann.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. Januar 2012)

@ Linus - mal was anderes und sehr gut, aber nur von der Perspektive hätt ich meine alten Hometrails nicht erkannt  


@all: warum macht ihr was, wenn ich weg bin und sonst nicht? ^^ unfair!

ist wer für Freitag Abend vllt bei gutem Wetter für ne Geschichte zu haben? ich meine Nightride!?
Samst. bin ich beim Geburtstag meiner Nichte und Sonntag ist Arbeit ... also vor Monatswechsel meine letzte Chance ...

für morgen plane ich n Quicki in Popp, wer mit will bitte unbedingt anrufen 

bis demnächst!


----------



## MTWTFSS (19. Januar 2012)

samstag vormittag irgendjemand radfahren?


----------



## christophersch (19. Januar 2012)

Si, Si!


----------



## MTWTFSS (19. Januar 2012)

wo denn mi amigo?


----------



## christophersch (19. Januar 2012)

naja. Also da unser Singletrail nun endlich mal wieder halbwegs fit ist, muss ich den fahren...

Aber ich würde mich auch sonst irgendwo anschließen, solange das Weg/Spaß Verhältnis vertretbar ist. Volkspark fällt also weg...


----------



## MTWTFSS (19. Januar 2012)

hm war in letzer zeit oft in rissen wollte mal woanders hin


----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. Januar 2012)

Samstag vormittag ging vllt auch, jenachdem WAS für ne Zeit ... muss vermutl. gegen 12 auf Achse ...
morgen Abend kann ich mehr sagen, würd mich freun, wenn Ihr da mehr sagt.
Ich bin jedenfalls gern dabei und vor knapp 2 Wochen war auch bei strömenden Regen etc alles nice, nur dreckig 

wir sehn mal mit der Zeit, mein Wunsch wäre Popptown ...
Wir schnacken morgen Abend,
tschöö


----------



## MTWTFSS (20. Januar 2012)

hm poppenbüttel die trails kenn ich gar nicht würde sonst jetzt sonntag vormittag mal bei den n-trails vorbei schauen. wäre aber auch woanders dabei am sonntag.(samstag ist mittlerweile verplant also ist da nix mit radfahren.)


----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. Januar 2012)

... n Dreck, bei dem Wetter ...
 allein zieh ich in dem Matsch nicht los und nur ne kleene Runde lohn kaum das Putzen/Pflegen danach ... ich kuck morgen früh spontan, sonst sagt mir gern bescheid ...

tschüß


----------



## HamburgerBerg (21. Januar 2012)

...sieht aus, als wär ich nicht der einzige, der keine Nerven hatte bei dem wechselhaftem Wetter mit dem Schneematsch ...
wir sehen uns im Februar hoffentlich mal Jungs und Mädels, bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginkgo (21. Januar 2012)

Ist morgen jemand Unterwegs? Ich würde gerne meinen neuen Rahmen testen, deswegen auch nicht zuuu weit fahren, und dabei nicht alleine sein.


----------



## christophersch (21. Januar 2012)

Ich bin morgen am Singletrail. Ich muss morgens aber nochmal den Sprung zu Ende bauen und es wäre cool, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Muss auch nur noch Erde hin geschüttet werden. 
Und lange Nägel bräuchte ich auch noch....

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## ginkgo (21. Januar 2012)

Ich bin dabei!
Auch bauen helfe ich sehr gerne, aber lange Nägel habe ich leider nicht...


----------



## Kris95 (22. Januar 2012)

Moin Jungs,

ich werf einfach mal kurz ne Frage quer in Raum. Es wurde ja vor einiger Zeit mal gefragt ob Interesse an einem Busshuttle nach Braunlage besteht. Gibt das da schon neue Information?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Januar 2012)

nicht dass ich wüsste ...
ich wäre aber auch gern dabei 

so Leute, ich fahre morgen für ne Woche meienr Perle helfen beim Umzug und Samst/Sonntag 4./5. Febr - wenn da was geht und das Wetter so wie gestern/heute ist - lassts mich wissen, ich muss aufs Rad ... (gern per Handy oder AB ...)

tschüüü und hoffentlich bis in ner Woche auf'm Bike


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2012)

Habe nächste Woche komplett frei. Wer kommt in die Nordheide?


----------



## ginkgo (26. Januar 2012)

Will jemand Sonntag zu uns nach Blankenese kommen?
Oder morgen? Ich habe schon um 11 Uhr Schluss und würde dann gerne 3h oder so fahren/bauen.


----------



## MTWTFSS (26. Januar 2012)

hm ich hab gerade abiturbefreiung....also morgen nichts los in der schule wäre malnemaßnahme irgendwo ein wenig rollen zu gehen. was habt ihr denn so in blankenese?


----------



## ginkgo (26. Januar 2012)

Nur einen relatvi kleinen Trail mit nicht alzu großen Sprüngen, aber der Weg zu Christopher ist nicht weit.  Und unser Trail macht auch schon echt viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (26. Januar 2012)

geht nicht um groß geht um spaßig oder nicht spaßig hahaha. wann wäre denn treffen und wo?


----------



## ginkgo (26. Januar 2012)

Um 12 Uhr am Puppenmuseum (Bushaltestelle(Parkplatz)?


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. Januar 2012)

Hier noch ein Foto aus dem April. Habs leider erst jetzt gecheckt, wie man die Dateigröße verringern kann.
LG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1050974


----------



## Mr.Nox (30. Januar 2012)

Und noch was gefunden bzw. geschickt bekommen. Bin im Sommer 2Tage mit einem Kollegen unterwegs gewesen. Es ist Skaten und ein wenig Park fahren mit dabei. Natürlich bin ich der mit dem Bike, hab aber auch kleine Skate-Parts mit dabei.
LG
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28VCUCofJ2o"]Bobby und Linus.mov      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Januar 2012)

Schick. Macht Lust auf Sommer.
Philipp und ich waren heute fahren. Kalt aber klasse. Morgen gehts wieder los, dann mit Fotoschwerpunkt.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. Januar 2012)

Moin,

ich hab heut den Thread gefunden und ne ganze Weile gelesen und sieht echt ziemlich cool aus, was ihr so auf die Beine stellt/gestellt habt. Auch die Fotos und Videos sind ziemlich geil--> also erstmal Kompliment!

Dann komm ich aber auch relativ zügig zu meiner Frage: Wo liegen denn diese coolen N-Trailz im Osten von Hamburg? Ich bin auch im Osten Hamburgs zu Hause und hätte Lust mal den einen oder anderen Tag mit euch zu verbringen...bin zur Zeit immer nur in den Harburger Bergen..bin aber auch eher Abfahrtsorientiert und bei meinem Bike bin ich grade dabei, es auch tauglich zu machen..obwohl ich denke, dass es für eure Hometrails schonmal net schlecht ist..

Also ich würd mich freuen, wenn jemand auf mich eingeht 

Horrido!

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (31. Januar 2012)

ich besprech das mal mit meinen Leuten.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. Januar 2012)

klingt cool....übrigens..der Krähenwald ist bei mir ganz um die Ecke...weil ich das hier eben gelesen habe..


----------



## Mr.Nox (31. Januar 2012)

Gut, ich wohn in Nettelnburg. Vielleicht kann man ja mal durch das Bergedorfer Gehölz ganz entspannt fahren und mal nach ein par lustigen sachen suchen. LG Linus


----------



## Drahtesel89 (31. Januar 2012)

Bergedorfer Gehölz klingt erstmal gut....in dem einen Video, ist ein Turm, der sieht fast so aus, wie der oben am Luisengym. ist der das? Weiß aber nicht mehr genau wie das Video hieß.

Christoph


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2012)

Norddeutschland for FDT:


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2012)

nicht schlecht malte! gute arbeit!

@Drahtesel89- ich habe bis nächsten dienstag frei. wenn du lust hast, dann können wir mal eine kleine runde drehen! ich wohne zwischen reinbek und glinde!


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2012)

Nicolo


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2012)

I'm back!


----------



## Mr.Nox (1. Februar 2012)

Das Abi scheint vorbei zu sein


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2012)

jaa^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (1. Februar 2012)

glücklicher nicolo ich darf morgen ein letztes mal antreten für philosophie.


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Februar 2012)

haha, meine freundin auch! das ist ja zumindest dezentral!


----------



## MTWTFSS (1. Februar 2012)

deutsch zentral war mal des todes low. lahme aufgabenstellung!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (1. Februar 2012)

ausm eisigen Süddeutschland  !

Ich komme wie bereits gesagt kommenden Sams. Nachmittag zurück und wäre entweder Sam. für ein Nightride oder Sonntag für was aufm Bike zu haben!  Schnackt mich unbedingt an, nur werde ich Fr vermutlich das letzte Mal ins Forum hier reinlunzen bis dahin ... danach bitte per Handy oder AB  ... 
ich muss auf jeden Fall raus und ein wenig , wie auch immer das Wetter is, ich hoffe  aber ganz doll auf nicht zu kalt und nicht zu windig oder zu naß     sonst bin ich lieber länger unterwegs, dass sich der Aufwand mit dem Saubermachen auch lohnt  ... aber auch sonst hatte ich an ein paar Stunden Biken gedacht ... Tagesausflug oder so wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt ... vllt sogar Malente oder Braunlage?
oder sehr gern Groß Hansdorf oder Henstedt-Ulzburg ?! nur da zB bräucht ich n Guide...
sagt mal wo was wann und wie lang/ wie doll abgeht... 

ich antworte dann, wo ich mich anschließ 



@ Lord Shadow: willste ma wieder nach HH kommen? 
Hammergeiles Bild auf jeden! meine Gefällt-Stimme hast Du 

@ MTWTFSS: Du bist zum WE -wenn ich Dich richtig versteh- auch Mit Abi durch, haste Bock auf Biken?

@ Daddelmann: wie siehts bei Dir aus?

@ Drahtesel89: willste ggf auch wo anders fahren? ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, obs auf die N-Trails geht ... mit Deinem Fully sollte es da aber vermutlich wohl noch klappen ;D

@ ginkgo: was is bei Dir am Zettel? weißte was Luki macht?




tschüüüß allerseits, ich hoff bis Sams-/ Sonntag =]


----------



## lukidtm (1. Februar 2012)

Moin

ich muss notgedrungen pausieren 1. bin ich immenroch gut am rum husten 2tens lässt mein neues schaltwerk auf sich warten -.-  is nu schon seit 13 tagen versand und immernochnet da DRECKSKRAM  

Luki


----------



## MTWTFSS (1. Februar 2012)

ja ich bin morgen mitm abitur durch bin aber übers wochenende nicht daheim deswegen bin ich raus.


----------



## ginkgo (1. Februar 2012)

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Abi Ürüfung!!

Ich bin am Wochenende noch nicht verplant und hätte bock was zu unternehmen.
Samstag Buchholz?
Und Sonntag wir beide mal wieder, Klaus?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (1. Februar 2012)

mein AM Bike ist mit Straßenreifen derzeit nur für Urban/City -Vergnügen, wenn wir ins Unterholz gehen dann komm ich gleich mit meinem Panzer ... und mal etwas zum Springen will ich gern kommen, aber ein wenig Trails oder cruisen wär auch fett ... mit der HVV karte kann ich wen 2. mitnehmen für lau, dann sind auch mehere Stationen möglich 

... ich muss off; bin doch bei meiner Freundin, noch ist sie im Lande 
also, ich schaue noch mal kurz rein und hoff, dass wir da was kombinieren können... 

@ Jacob: sehr gern! Ruf einfach mal an; na dann schnacken wir (sonst Samstag gegen Mittag, dann bin ich aufm Weg von Hannover nach HH) ... 

bis zum Wochenende


----------



## dvd4two (1. Februar 2012)

moin moin Hamburgerjungs, 
was ich Fragen wollte wo fahrt ihr hab vor etwa 5tagen mein trailflow 
bekommen und bin bereit fürs Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2012)

Samstag Buchholz? Unser Buchholz?


----------



## ginkgo (1. Februar 2012)

Ja, ich wollte dich und Phillip damit ansprechen. 
Ich wäre bereit zu euch zu fahren, möglichst wenn noch jemand an Hbf Hamburg mitfährt...


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn wir keine -1000°C haben gerne  Wird aber wohl leider kalt sein -.-


----------



## ginkgo (1. Februar 2012)

Wird gehen, Tuch vorn Mund und warm anziehen.  Und was warmes zutrinken um an der Flasche die Hände wieder warm zu kriegen.^^
Aber wir können ja spontan entscheiden ob wir fahren oder nicht...

Wetter für Samstag:

-6°C und trocken mit leichtem Sonnenschein.


----------



## christophersch (1. Februar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> moin moin Hamburgerjungs,
> was ich Fragen wollte wo fahrt ihr hab vor etwa 5tagen mein trailflow
> bekommen und bin bereit fürs Biken



Am Wochenende bin ich wieder auf meinem Hometrail. Ist im Westen von HH.
Bei Interesse PN

Grüße


----------



## dvd4two (1. Februar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Am Wochenende bin ich wieder auf meinem Hometrail. Ist im Westen von HH.
> Bei Interesse PN
> 
> Grüße


hast eine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2012)

Es soll hart schneien am Freitag


----------



## ginkgo (1. Februar 2012)

Endlich!
Schnee bockt. 
Ihr könnt auch gerne zu uns nach Rissen/Blankenese kommen, dann können wir auch noch zu Christopher fahren (10min).


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2012)

Och, du kannst gerne kommen. Wir haben auch prima Rodelberge


----------



## lukidtm (1. Februar 2012)

Rodelberge? 

PF ncihts geht über die schinkelswiese mit ner Kreek!  

Ich bin ja leider verhindert zum radfahren -.-


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Rodelberge?
> 
> PF ncihts geht über die schinkelswiese mit ner Kreek!
> 
> Ich bin ja leider verhindert zum radfahren -.-


du kennst den brunsberg und pferdekopf...!
vllt. kommts ja bis dahin? nicht den sand in kopf stecken, bevor es soweit ist 

Heftig schnee plus kälter als -10°C und ich komme nicht mit, meine zehen fanden -6°C und trocken schon nicht lustig


----------



## lukidtm (1. Februar 2012)

versteh nich was du von mir willst 

unser trail is nicht anner schinkelswiese da is nru die heftigste rodelstrecke die ich kenn


----------



## dvd4two (2. Februar 2012)

kennt jemand ein guten freeride shop in Hamburg?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (2. Februar 2012)

@Daddelmann: klingt gut! Ich habe morgen auch frei, Sonntag hätte ich auch  Zeit und Montag Vormittag..Ich denke, da findne wir nen Termin,oder? Wo wollen wir dann ne Runde drehen? und was heißt Runde drehen? Halbschale, oder Fullface-Helm? ;P

Christoph


----------



## MTWTFSS (2. Februar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> kennt jemand ein guten freeride shop in Hamburg?



es gibt keinen.


----------



## christophersch (2. Februar 2012)

...ist leider die traurige Wahrheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (2. Februar 2012)

@HamburgerBerg: Hab ich vorhin vergessen  jo ich hätt sicherlich auch Bock woanders zu fahren, ist nur die Frage wo und wann und so (wie gesagt, ich hätt morgen, Sonntag und Montag vormittag Zeit und Bock immer...wenn du meinst es klappt mitm Fully (vorn 140mm hinten 100mm) dann vertrau ich darauf mal....Lust auf Spass hätt ich,was ich dann alles mitmache, entscheide ich dann. Kann noch nicht so genau einschätzen wie krank ihr seid 

Christoph


----------



## Drahtesel89 (2. Februar 2012)

achja und nochwas: 

ALLEN VIEL ERFOLG BEI DEN ANSTEHENDEN ABI-PRÜFUNGEN


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. Februar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> kennt jemand ein guten freeride shop in Hamburg?


Moin erstmal! Ja, ich kann Dir Mink's Bikeshop, Osterstraße 70 - ans Herz legen! Ist nicht reiner FR/DH Shop, hat aber ein paar Fullface-Helme, diverse Protektoren und 2 dicke Bikes vor Ort sowie ein paar unverkäufliche Vorführmodelle (deren eigene...) ... wenn Du da bist, grüß lieb von mir!  


@ Drahtesel89 : ich selber bezeichne mich nicht als krank, auch wenn ich nicht autonormal-Radfahrer bin  
Also pauschaisiert ist das eng mit Deinem Bike auf den Ntrails wenn Du mich fragst, aber es kommt ja auch drauf an wie sehr Du mit dem Bike abgehst ... es gibt ja auch Leute, die mit nem Dirter  DH Strecken fahren inklusive XXL-Sprünge ...
mein AM entspricht Deinem Bike nicht ganz, ist etwas weniger Federweg (100/70) und ich bin es da nicht gefahren, dem Bauchgefül nach will ich es da aber auch nicht ... um es nicht zu schrotten/ mich zu verletzen.
Andere Trails wie in Popp wären aber sicherlich sehr gut ... also kuck die Dir an oder fahr erst andere Strecken ...  ich will jedenfalls nicht behaupten, dass die N-Trails mit so nem Bike total easy wären 



an alle Anderen: ich hab schon Zusagen von n paar Kumpels (nicht im Forum) und wir reden alle nur noch von Sonntag! Also soweit steht noch nix genaueres fest, aber wird wohl Sonntag  Vormittag losgehen und vermutlich mehrere Lokations abklappern ... klärt sich am Samstag also noch und ich  hör mir mal morgen kurz an, wer evtl dabei ist und kann dass dann Samst Abend per Festnetz gerne klären   (schickt mir gern PM mit Festnetznummer...)

Sooo ...
ich freu mich schon so mit meinem Panzer loszuziehen...
 tschüß


----------



## dvd4two (2. Februar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> ...ist leider die traurige Wahrheit...


man ich will mir ein Helm kaufen für meine rübe,

das problem ist man könnte auch ein bestellen,
aaaaber ich hab so ein kleine kopf (54cm) das ich den anprobieren muss,

ich kenn das, da mein anderes hobby motorad fahren ist und ich 
hatte schon so viele helme auf bis endlich mal ein richtiger dabei war
der auch passte......
und jetzt?

wie macht ihr das denn, bestellt ihr einfach?


----------



## lukidtm (2. Februar 2012)

Ich hab meinen bestellt. War zu klein also zurückgeschickt und nen größeren bestellt alles bei Bike-mailorder und ging problemlos 


So mein Schaltwerk ist heut dann dochma gekommen, muss nurnoch der Husten weggehen dann bin ich wieder fit!


Luki


----------



## Drahtesel89 (2. Februar 2012)

weißt du schon, was es für eine Marke sein soll? Ich habe es beim Cross-Helm so gemacht, dass ich einen Helm der Marke bei nem Motorrad-Laden aufprobiert habe, dann wusste ich die Größe und habe den dann im Netz bestellt...solltest aber Markenintern bleiben, da bei verschiedenen Marken auch die Größen etwas differieren

Christoph


----------



## dvd4two (2. Februar 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> weißt du schon, was es für eine Marke sein soll? Ich habe es beim Cross-Helm so gemacht, dass ich einen Helm der Marke bei nem Motorrad-Laden aufprobiert habe, dann wusste ich die Größe und habe den dann im Netz bestellt...solltest aber Markenintern bleiben, da bei verschiedenen Marken auch die Größen etwas differieren
> 
> Christoph


ne keine ahnung, beim mopped hab ich Nolan und die bauen keine bike helme,
vlt habt ihr eine gute marke für mich also bei den meisten helmen 
hab ich xs-s hmmm 54 cm


----------



## christophersch (2. Februar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> man ich will mir ein Helm kaufen für meine rübe,
> 
> das problem ist man könnte auch ein bestellen,
> aaaaber ich hab so ein kleine kopf (54cm) das ich den anprobieren muss,
> ...



Du kannst es sonst mal bei CNC probieren. Der Laden ist in der Stresemannstraße. (S Holstenstraße Richtung Sternschanze)
Da die aber das Geschäftssystem umgestellt haben und ich seit ca 2 Jahren nicht dort war, weiß ich nicht, wie das da funktioniert...

Meines Erachtens nach wird da zur Zeit nur übers Internet vertrieben bzw. Termine gemacht. 


Ansonsten bestelle ich immer bei CRC. Versand ist kostenlos, Auswahl groß und Service Super! 

grüße

schümann


----------



## Drahtesel89 (2. Februar 2012)

Ist aber ein Integralhelm von Nolan oder wie? Weil wenns ein Cross-Helm ist,dann würde ich nicht nochmal 250,- in die Hand nehmen und mir nen Bike-Fullface-helm kaufen,sondern würde einfach den Crosshelm nehmen 


und ja: CRC ist nun ein Onlineshop und vertreibt übers Internet bzw du fährst dann hin und holst es ab, da kannst du ja dann auch direkt feststellen,wenn der Helm nicht passt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvd4two (2. Februar 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Ist aber ein Integralhelm von Nolan oder wie? Weil wenns ein Cross-Helm ist,dann würde ich nicht nochmal 250,- in die Hand nehmen und mir nen Bike-Fullface-helm kaufen,sondern würde einfach den Crosshelm nehmen
> 
> 
> und ja: CRC ist nun ein Onlineshop und vertreibt übers Internet bzw du fährst dann hin und holst es ab, da kannst du ja dann auch direkt feststellen,wenn der Helm nicht passt..


ja ^^ ist ein integralhelm
hm ok ich schau mal dann muss ich mich wohl duchbestellen 
danke jungs


----------



## MTWTFSS (3. Februar 2012)

dvd4two haben fast die selbe schädelgröße-> troy lee desings d2 xs/s sitz wie angegossen. kostet allerdings bissl mehr als der rest aber ich hatte noch keinen besseren helm aufm kopf und by the way ist die form vom d2 mMn auch die schönste von allen fullface helmen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mein Helm bei Kingcycles in der Osterstraße gekauft, ABER nur weil ich den Besitzer kenne und der mir einen Bestellt hat. Es ist ein Giro Remedy wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Hat mir zum Glück auf anhieb gepasst und fühlte sich auch recht gemütlich an. Liegt aber wohl daran, dass ich nur so einen billigen fullface von 2002 hatte.

Der Laden von CNC ist echt kacke, früher mochte ich den echt gerne, alles voll mit Teilen und immer was Außergewöhnliches rumliegen. Mein Vater hat letztens dort was bestellt und ich hab es abgeholt. Es fing an, dass man dort klingeln oder klopfen muss, dann hat mir ein Kunde die Tür aufgemacht, weil keiner von den Mitarbeitern es für nötig hielt. Dann lief er da kreuz und quer durch den Laden und hat nach meiner Bestellung gesucht. Kein nettes Hallo, Danke, auf Wiedersehen, schönen Tag noch etc. Freude im Gesicht eines Mitarbeiters sieht auch anders aus. Wenn es dort nicht viel billiger als woanders ist, werde ich da einen Bogen drum machen.
LG

PS: Wenn ich am Sonntag früh genug wieder fit bin, dann komme ich gerne mit.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (3. Februar 2012)

ich kenne alle Mitarbeiter bei Mink's und die fahren alle selber DH / FR, haben auch ein paar Sachen zu Verkaufen und daher ist das meine Empfehlung.
Näheres per Telefon ?!


*Hier hat sich keiner gemeldet also ruft mich sonst morgen Abend bei mir / auf Handy an!
Ich werde Sonntag definitiv los, ist wohl n alter Kumpel auch mit dabei ..*

@ Luki: wenn's Dir gut geht, ruf an, bist gern gesehen! könntest ja mit Jacob schnacken wegen gemeinsam Bahfahren etc ...

bis denn am Teleon oder Sonntag direkt auf den Trails


----------



## Lars-123 (3. Februar 2012)

ansonsten gibt es noch fahrrad goebel in pinneberg, der hat Oneal und ixs helme liegen und kann auch bei bedarf bestellen


----------



## ginkgo (3. Februar 2012)

Wer ist jetzt morgen wo unterwegs?
Oder will jemand zu uns nach Rissen/Blankenese kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (6. Februar 2012)

Ich hab heut die sonne ma genutzt um ein paar fotos von meinem nun wieder ganzem Bike zu machen.
Hoffe es gefällt  

Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (9. Februar 2012)

Huhu,
ich hab mal in den Fotos geschnüffelt und ein Foto gefunden, dass ich am Anfang nicht so gut fand. Je häufiger ich das Foto angucke, desto besser finde ich es.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1057874


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. Februar 2012)

War wer von Euch schon auf dem Eis?

wird wer noch drauf fahren?

Ich werd mal sehen, war aber vergangenes WE beim Biken bereits 



@Luki: schöne Stelle, schön sauber und schön mit der Unschärfe - was ist aber bis auf Schaltauge/ Umwerfer neu?



tschööö


----------



## christophersch (9. Februar 2012)

weder noch, oder? Hatte das Schaltwerk nicht Gelenkprobleme??! 

welches Objektiv? Standart ?(bzw. 55/135)

Grüße


----------



## ginkgo (9. Februar 2012)

Ich will dieses Wochenende auf die Alster, aber nicht mit dem Bike sondern mit Schlittschuhen.  Will da noch jemand mit?


----------



## lukidtm (9. Februar 2012)

das 18-135mm Objektiv 

nur Schaltung si neu udn lenker shcon etwas länger  

Danke  

Ich hab keine lust aufs eis  

geüße Vom Burzeltachkind Luki


----------



## christophersch (9. Februar 2012)

verdammt, vergessen...     trotz Facebook Erinnerung

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  und trink ein  für mich mit!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. Februar 2012)

auch vom Norden Hamburgs  !



... und sonst Leute, warum nicht mit Bike auf's Eis?
Ich hab auch keine Spikes aber war heute zum Fotoshooting zum Sonnenaufgang am  aufm Eis ... sind n paar geile bei zustande gekommen, ich lad die dann hier hoch  


Wer Bock morgen hat auf ne kleene Runde hat, wird wohl auch der Kollege zum Fotoshooting dabei sein, aber recht spontan und ich seh bis dahin nicht mehr hier rein ... 

 in dem Sinne - bis bald


----------



## Mr.Nox (12. Februar 2012)

So, ich fahr mit Klaus nacher eine Runde. Wir treffen uns so gegen 13:00 am Volkspark und fahren da. Ich dnach evtl noch an die ntrails. 
wer lust hat,kann ja vorbeikommen
lg linus


----------



## frfreshman (12. Februar 2012)

Vor ein paar Tagen:

http://youtu.be/4sHEO5VNj_0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (12. Februar 2012)

also die musik passt nich so ganz zum biken  

der trail wirkt aber cool. Hat Potential. kann man gut was hinbauen. 
Wo ist das denn? 

Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (12. Februar 2012)

hier eine Abfahr von Klaus und mir aus dem Volkspark

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4gmSX-MSYk&list=UUlqcT-h6RB3RVzqCnrKGS1Q&index=1&feature=plcp"]SattelstÃ¼tzensicht      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. Februar 2012)

ich hab zwar JETZT grad keinen Ton aber sieht sehr schön aus!   - war aber auch derbe geilo 
Tat wieder richtig gut die kurze Schwerelosigkeit 
*schwärm*

@ all: 
ich hab nun alles hinter mir für heute, ich wünsch euch viel Spaß Leute, ich werde in meiner morgen beginnenden Exams-Zeit hier wohl kaum sein, daher ruft mich an ! ...  merkt euch den 18.6. - da bin ich hoffentlich fertig =]

in dem Sinne
;adios amigos!


----------



## DaZarter85 (14. Februar 2012)

Hey Jungs,ich bin auch seid gestern wieder auf demRad unterwegs, nach nun mehr als 2 jahren abwesentheit. Viell darf ich mal mit rolen, hier gehts zu den Fotos von meinem neuen Rad.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/45917

Beste Grüße und schönen Abend.


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. Februar 2012)

Natürlich kannst du mal mitrollern. Wenn dein Wohnort mit Horn aktuell ist, liegen wohl die Ntrails am nächsten. Man kann sich in den nächsten Wochen ja mal auf irgendwelchen Trails treffen.
LG


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch. Nicht so schön wie deine alten, aber sieht fahrbar aus.


----------



## DaZarter85 (15. Februar 2012)

Das Bike ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Start undmacht ne Menge mit.
Muß erstma noch gesundwerden und dann freu mich mich darauf mal mit euch rumheizen zu können, wenn denn meine Ausdauer wieder da ist. Die wird gegenüber eurer bestimmt miserabel sein...


----------



## Mr.Nox (15. Februar 2012)

Wir hocken ja meistens nur an einem Spot und fahren da die ganzen Zeit. Es wird viel gesabbelt, gewitzelt und das von "mama geschmierte BrotP)" gegessen. Es scheint ne gute Saison zu werden, jetzt wo sich hier soviele "neue" melden 
Ich freu auf jedenfall schon, wenn es Kurzes-Ärmel-Wetter gibt.


----------



## MTWTFSS (15. Februar 2012)

ohja T-Shirt und kurze Hose Wetter kann mal wiederkommen. denke ich werde auch demnächst mal mitm neuen rad (wenns denn endlich da ist) an den n-trails rumkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (15. Februar 2012)

...was wirds denn für ein rad?


----------



## MTWTFSS (15. Februar 2012)

naja kannst ja raten aufgrund der Tatsache das ich schon ein kleines spaß rad habe haha.


----------



## christophersch (15. Februar 2012)

also ein großes Spaß-Rad?! 
DH?


----------



## MTWTFSS (15. Februar 2012)

jap hab beschlossen mir noch ein race ride zu besorgen. und ich hoffe sehr das es ein Vortage wird (ja 180mm am reichen mir für dh/racen). wenn das nicht klappt gibt's was exotisches aus england.


----------



## DaZarter85 (15. Februar 2012)

Hey Jungs,

fahrt ihr auch unter der woche?

Mag mir jemand mit einer Mail erklären wo ich diese N-Trails finde?
Morgen werd ich wohl das erste mal durch die City rollen, hoffe das das Wetter genau so gut is wie heute.
Fühle mich langsam wieder recht fit!

Voltage is ne saubere Wahl. Würde ich auch noch fahren heut wäre ich damals nicht Pleite gegangen....

Ich freu mich auf euch, bis bald.

Chris aus Horn.


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich wünsche allen erst einmal eine gesunde tolle und spaßige Saison 2012, falls sie langsam beginnen sollte! 

Zum Thema N-Trails: Ich persönlich habe nichts dagegen immer wieder neue Gesichter an den Trails kennen zu lernen. Dennoch möchte ich darum bitten, keine Beschreibungen heraus zu geben, sondern uns gegenseitig anzubieten, die Trails zu zeigen. Sonst entsteht eine Laufhauskultur, die ich wirklich nicht wünsche. Persönlicher Kontakt ist, wie ich finde, wichtig und es steuert auch gegen starke Erosion an den Trails vor. 

Grundsätzlich ist aber jeder herzlich willkommen und sobald der Boden nicht mehr gefroren ist, werde ich versuchen die Jungs zusammen zu trommeln und die neusten Pläne für die Trailgestaltung 2012 durchsprechen und natürlich mit den möglichen helfenden Kräften, ausbauen. Jeder ist herzlich willkommen! 

Genauso seid ihr aber bitte dazu aufgefordert, wenn ihr die Trails häufiger nutzt, doch zumindest mit einem Klappspaten im Rucksack die gröbsten verursachten Schäden zu beseitigen. Sollen Holzkontruktionen beschädigt werden, oder beschädigt vorgefunden werden, macht diese bitte Kenntlich. Legt doch weiches Gestrüb drüber, sodass man besonders aufmerksam wird.

Ich freue mich euch alle wieder sehen zu kommen. Meine Pläne zum Ausbau sind bereits gemacht und ich warte lediglich auf matschigen Boden!

Viele Grüße,

Nicolo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaZarter85 (15. Februar 2012)

Nicolo,
ich war ja schonmal da, ist halt schon einpaar Jahre her.
Was damalsmit meinem Nitrous da....
vielleicht erinnerst du dich ja.

Grüße


----------



## Daddelmann (15. Februar 2012)

Ja klar Christian, wir sind nun an einem richtigen Berg 

Das war jetzt keine direkte Anrede an dich, sondern einmal an alle


----------



## DaZarter85 (16. Februar 2012)

Ja cool, dann freu ich mich ja drauf...
also bis die Tage.


----------



## Bennetri (16. Februar 2012)

Biken auf der Alster


----------



## Mr.Nox (17. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute,
Ich würde morgen gerne mal eine Runde fahren gehen. Wenn jemand lust hat, kann er sich ja melden.
LG


----------



## DaZarter85 (17. Februar 2012)

ich bin morgen arbeiten beim hsv. sry
viel spaß


----------



## maxl188 (17. Februar 2012)

Servus!
Ich würd mich auch gern in dieser Runde mal vorstellen und mit euch mal "radeln" gehen!
Ich wohne seit 3 Wochen in HH und bin auf der Suche nach Möglichkeiten, mein Enduro hier auszuführen ;-)
Es würde mich freuen, wenn wir Ihr mich mal mitnehmen würdet!
Grüße,
Max


----------



## Mr.Nox (17. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön, es werden immer mehr. Finde ich sehr gut! Möchtest du eher in richtung Enduro-touren oder auch mal "nur" Abfahren. Wenn es nicht zu schnell ist, fahr ich auch mal eine kleine "Tour".


----------



## maxl188 (17. Februar 2012)

Hi,
grundsätzlich Spass haben tu ich an allem, sowohl Touren als auch abfahren und zurückschieben. 
Bezieht sich "nicht zu schnell" auf das Tempo beim Strecke machen oder wenn's abwärts geht? Zu Ersterem: Mein Panzer wiegt 16kg, daher immer mit der Ruhe :-D

Deine Videos hab ich mir schon vor dem Umzug reingezogen, das hat mich seeehr beruhigt! ;-)


----------



## lukidtm (17. Februar 2012)

Also wenns abwärts geht is Linus nichts zu schnell, so wie ich ihn kenn  

Und herzlich willkommen hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl188 (18. Februar 2012)

Ich werd euch alle ausbremsen, wenn wir zusammen fahren gehen! ;-)

Danke @ lukidtm


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. Februar 2012)

Das ist schön. Ich mag es gern entspannt, außer es geht bergab. Was touren angeht, kenn ich mich nicht so aus. Bloem und shadow haben davon mehr ahnung würde ich sagen. Das hat mir auch sehr spaß gemacht. ich werd wohl morgen mal in bergedorf ne runde fahren, wenn sich keiner meldet.
lg


----------



## HamburgerBerg (18. Februar 2012)

@ Linus, wie sind denn die anderen Filmchen geworden? 
ich werd nachher vllt Eeeeeendlcih mal meine Bremsbeläge machen, das wird allerhöchste Eisenbahn ... und bevor ich das nicht gemacht hab, will ich auch nicht mehr fahren (das war ja Trommelfellzerreißend, der Schrei nach neuen Belägen  )
viel Spaß wenn Du noch losziehst und hops ne Runde für mich mit 


@ Maxx: willkommen! Wo in HH wär evtl interessant, HH is ja nicht sooo klein ;D Ich wohn im Nordosten von der City aus gesegen...
mit 16 kg fährst Du übrigens keinen Panzer! meins Biggi ist mit rund 19 da schon eher dran ...


@ Luki - ist es für uns alle nicht genau genommen nur die Frage, wie schnell wir bergauffahen? bergab sind wir alle nicht langsam ^^






so Leude, denkt an die, die den Kopf in die Bücher stecke müssen und springt ne Runde für mich mit oder fahrt ne Extrarunde in meinem Namen 

bis zum nächsten Mal wenn es ne Pause gibt - tschööö


----------



## maxl188 (18. Februar 2012)

@HamburgerBerg
Dankeschön! Ich wohne in Winterhude beim Planetarium. Sprich auch nord-östlich... 
19kg hatte ich an meinem alten Attack Trail, aber die Zeiten sind vorbei und mit der jetzigen Fuhre kann man so gut wie alles machen, XC bis Park ist alles drin (bzw. ist nur eine Frage der Schinderei!  ).

Heute ist's mir zu nass draußen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2012)

Eine schöne Tour durch die HaBes wäre mal wieder was.


----------



## DaZarter85 (18. Februar 2012)

Willkommen max... schönmehr leute hier anzureffen....
Mein DH´ler wiegt auch gut 18,7Kilo...
nach einer ersten Ausfahrt gestern nach über 2 jahren Pause muß ich sagen,meine ausdauer muß ich erstma wieder finden.
Aber das Springen klappt noch so halbwegs. 
Trotzdem bin ich imo auch eher fürs ruhig dahin Radln mit gelegentlichen DH Sprints.

Grüße Chris


----------



## lukidtm (18. Februar 2012)

16 , 18 kilo .... 

19,3 Fürn freerider hab ich zu melden  

Muss endlich mal wieder fahren aber mit Segelboot vorbereiten und Handball sind die Wochenenden leider sehr voll  


Luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Februar 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Eine schöne Tour durch die HaBes wäre mal wieder was.


+1! 

willkommen maxl


----------



## ginkgo (18. Februar 2012)

Bei der Tour würde ich mich anschließen, habe aber momentan keine Bremsen aber das Problem müsste Dienstag behoben sein.

Willkommen Max!

Mein Gewicht  13,5kg  Ist aber auch nur ein AM/FR HT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl188 (18. Februar 2012)

@DaZarter85, gingko & Lord Shadow: danke!
Für Touren bin ich immer zu haben, nur das Guiding müsstet ihr machen 

Was sind denn die HaBes?


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Februar 2012)

Das sind die Harbuger Berge


----------



## maxl188 (18. Februar 2012)

Berge klingt schonmal gut :-D


----------



## christophersch (19. Februar 2012)

bin jetzt am Homespot. Wer Lust hat -> vorbeikommen!


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2012)

@Luki: Nur 19,5kg? Nagut, da kommen noch die gefühlten 3 Zusatzkg für ein BigAir drauf

War gerade 1,5 Stunden Singletrails suchen. Hat gut Laune gemacht, war aber auch reichlich matschig.


----------



## Mr.Nox (19. Februar 2012)

15,8kg wenn ich mich nicht täusche 
kennt sich jemand mit kettenführungen aus? ich bau im Kopf nämlich schon wieder an meinem Antrieb rum. Decendant Kurbel mit 36 RaceFace KB plus "csixx" kefü. kennt jemand die kettenführung oder hat mal was darüber gelesen?? hier der link http://www.csixx.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2012)

Naja, eigentlich ist es nicht so schwer eine gute Kettenführunge zu bauen. Leichter geht aber sicher.


----------



## christophersch (19. Februar 2012)

Mein zukünftiges DH wird ca. 15,4 wiegen...
War Hammer heute!


----------



## MTWTFSS (19. Februar 2012)

und wenns dir unterm hinter wegbröselt ist das Genörgel groß. finden diesen gewichtsfetischismus bei dh bikes mittlerweile ein wenig übertrieben. eintaugliches racebike sollte mMn zwischen 16-17.5 Kilo wiegen. alles darunter ist einfach nur schwanzlängen vergleichen und alles drüber eben zu schwer.


----------



## ginkgo (19. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube Christopher weiß durchaus was er sich ans Bike baut und was nicht...
@Christoper: Ich wollte eigentlich auch kommen aber ohne Bremsen am Rad ist es unglücklich.


----------



## MTWTFSS (19. Februar 2012)

stelle ich auch nicht in frage da ich ihn auch kenne und weiß das er radfahren kann. aber ich sagte ja auch das es nur meine Meinung zu dem Thema ist.


----------



## Hille81 (19. Februar 2012)

Moin, bin vor gut nem Jahr aus Hildsheim hier her gezogen(winsen/Luhe) und such hier wie verrückt ein paar Freeride/Downhillstrecken oder vernünftige Trails, gibt es hier denn sowas?


----------



## MTWTFSS (19. Februar 2012)

hmm für ein Ion und sonstige Räder dieser art eher weniger man kann damit hier fahren aber es ist nicht so das die trails so ein Fahrrad 'erfordern' würden.


----------



## Hille81 (19. Februar 2012)

Das hab ich auch schon raus gefunden so wie in meinem vorharz wirds hier wohl keinen spass machen aber nen bißchen was wird es hier doch auch geben. zumindest bis winterbeg wieder auf macht.


----------



## MTWTFSS (19. Februar 2012)

ja klar sind aber alles secret spots also einfach regelmäßig hier reinschauen und dann beim nächstenmal wenn hier Leute fahren gehen fragen ob du dich einklinken darfst, was allerdings kein problem sein sollte.


----------



## eddy1995 (19. Februar 2012)

hi wer ist am nächsten we dabei volkspark biken zu gehen wir wollen sonntag fahren könnt ja schreiben 

eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Mein zukünftiges DH wird ca. 15,4 wiegen...



Ich glaube nicht, dass der DH Spaß machen wird, wenn er nur 15,4kg wiegt. Das ist ja eine Schaufel Erde + 1-2 Steine...


----------



## lukidtm (19. Februar 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @Luki: Nur 19,5kg? Nagut, da kommen noch die gefühlten 3 Zusatzkg für ein BigAir drauf




Ja "nur" ich müsste es aber mal wieder wiegen kann sein da sich mitlerweile knapp unter 19 bin  

Luki


----------



## christophersch (19. Februar 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> und wenns dir unterm hinter wegbröselt ist das Genörgel groß. finden diesen gewichtsfetischismus bei dh bikes mittlerweile ein wenig übertrieben.



naja, die Teile und insbesondere der Rahmen werden halt mit der Zeit leichter ohne an Stabilität einzubüßen. Belastungs- angepasste Rohrsätze und neue Herstellungsverfahren tun ihr Übriges. Allein der Rahmen wird ca. 800g weniger wiegen bei mehr Steifigkeit. Und Deemax sowie Fox 40' sind ja auch mehr als stabil.

Guck dir mal das Trek Session 9.9 Projekt an. Das Rad wiegt nur 12,7 Kilo und alle Teile sind Ausnahmslos Downhill tauglich. Dass dies teuer ist, ist klar und mit einigen Carbon Parts muss man auch leben können, aber wie stabil sie sind, wurde ja schon mehrmals bewiesen.

Und richtig leichte DH Bikes sind auch schneller. Sie liegen zwar nicht so ruhig in ruppigen Passagen, aber gleichen das mehr als aus, wenn es um's beschleunigen geht...

Aber in erster Linie geht es natürlich um den Fahrer. Und da wird sich so schnell auch Gott sei Dank nichts dran ändern.. 



Cheers
-Christopher

Achja: Und geografisch bedingt ist es natürlich auch vorteilhaft, wenn das Bike leicht ist


----------



## christophersch (19. Februar 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der DH Spaß machen wird, wenn er nur 15,4kg wiegt. Das ist ja eine Schaufel Erde + 1-2 Steine...



warum das denn nicht? Man kann aktiv fahren, wie nie zuvor!


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2012)

Wie willst du auf einem 15,4kg DH aktiv fahren? Der wird doch verdammt kurz?


----------



## MTWTFSS (19. Februar 2012)

das Fahrrad ist leichter lässt somit besser bewegen damit hat er schon durchaus recht. allerdings bin ich trotzdem der Meinung das es, wenns einen mal ordentlich latzt, das Fahrrad dabei zerbröselt. somit frag ich mich obs wirklich brauchbar/sinnvoll ist für einen nicht worldcup Fahrer ohne Sponsoren ein rad zu fahren das eben bei nem harten impact einfach flöten geht. da freu ich mich schon sehr auf meinen empire cycles ap1, gibt einfach keinen steiferen rahmen.(wiegt dann leider auch 5.5kg der rahmen aber gesamt Aufbau sollte dann doch bei 17-17.5kg bleiben mit 40's und cool Dämpfer, was aber evtl einer boxxer wc und nem vivid air weicht wenn beides nicht taugt.)


----------



## lukidtm (19. Februar 2012)

Malte ey hahaha  

Sind vlt auch 3 schaufeln wenn man sie nicht so voll macht  

Luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Februar 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie willst du auf einem 15,4kg DH aktiv fahren? Der wird doch verdammt kurz?


----------



## MTWTFSS (19. Februar 2012)

ich glaube den Witz kapier ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaZarter85 (19. Februar 2012)

Is morgen jemandin dercity on tour oder sonst wo?


----------



## ginkgo (19. Februar 2012)

Wenn das Rad so leicht ist, wird der Downhill verdammt kurz bedeutet doch so viel wie dass, er dann sehr schnell unten ist.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (19. Februar 2012)

obwohl das ja Quatsch ist, da die Hangabtriebskraft ja bekanntlich positiv vom Gewicht beeinflusst wird, sprich schwerer ist eher unten...


----------



## MTWTFSS (19. Februar 2012)

oh junge.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2012)

Wer zuletzt lacht, denkt am langsamsten

Frei nach Freesoul: "Ein Rad heißt nicht Downhill! Niemals!".


----------



## MTWTFSS (19. Februar 2012)

die Denkfähigkeit muss noch wieder zu mir zurückkehren nach dem Wochenende haha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (19. Februar 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> obwohl das ja Quatsch ist, da die Hangabtriebskraft ja bekanntlich positiv vom Gewicht beeinflusst wird, sprich schwerer ist eher unten...



ähm. denk' noch mal scharf drüber nach....



ginkgo schrieb:


> Wenn das Rad so leicht ist, wird der Downhill verdammt kurz bedeutet doch so viel wie dass, er dann sehr schnell unten ist.



..der ist echt gut! hab ich noch nie so gesehen...


----------



## christophersch (19. Februar 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> das Fahrrad ist leichter lässt somit besser bewegen damit hat er schon durchaus recht. allerdings bin ich trotzdem der Meinung das es, wenns einen mal ordentlich latzt, das Fahrrad dabei zerbröselt. somit frag ich mich obs wirklich brauchbar/sinnvoll ist für einen nicht worldcup Fahrer ohne Sponsoren ein rad zu fahren das eben bei nem harten impact einfach flöten geht. da freu ich mich schon sehr auf meinen empire cycles ap1, gibt einfach keinen steiferen rahmen.(wiegt dann leider auch 5.5kg der rahmen aber gesamt Aufbau sollte dann doch bei 17-17.5kg bleiben mit 40's und cool Dämpfer, was aber evtl einer boxxer wc und nem vivid air weicht wenn beides nicht taugt.)



wenn du dir die Komponentenliste mal anguckst, wirst du merken, dass da so schnell gar nichts zerbröselt. Und wenn man es wirklich drauf an legt, bekommt man ALLES kaputt. Auch der stabilste Rahmen trägt bleibende Schäden davon, wenn du ersthaft mit ihm stürzt. Man denke da an einen frontalen Baum-Chrash oder noch viel schlimmer - ein Fetzer im Steinfeld o.Ä. Und 1 Kilo macht dabei dann auch keinen Unterschied.

Aber ja: wenn Gewichtstuning, dann nur wenn die Performance nicht drunter leidet.


----------



## MTWTFSS (19. Februar 2012)

klingt vernünftig weiß garnicht warum du dich hier so aufs krasseste rechtfertigst ich hab lediglich meine Meinung kund getan.


----------



## christophersch (19. Februar 2012)

Ich diskutiere nunmal für mein Leben gerne  bloß nicht angegriffen fühlen...!
 Und gegen schwerere Bikes habe ich auch überhaupt nichts. Sofern sie gut funktionieren. 
Sonst dürfte ich auch kein Yeti Fan sein. Nur wenn sie leichter wären, wären sie eben NOCH besser. 

Cheers
-Christopher


----------



## MTWTFSS (19. Februar 2012)

hahaha ich fühl mich in kleinster weise angegriffen dachte nur du würdest es tun. ja yeti ist ein wunderbares Beispiel für ein nicht umbedingt super leichtes aber dafür definitiv besser Funktionierens dh bike als die meisten anderen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (20. Februar 2012)

Huhu,
wenn man dem Bericht der MRM über das Mondraker "summun" von 15kg glauben schenken mag, ist das alles kein Problem. Das Rad hielt eine Saison Renneinsatz ohne einen defekt durch, außer natürlich mal ein Schaltwerk abgerissen etc. Die Tune Naben mit ZTRFlow Felgen haben bis auf Nachzentrieren nach den ersten läufen auch gehalten. Ich denke wir sind soweit, dass das gaywichtstuning kein Problem sein sollte. Das das Rad mit mehr Gewicht satter auf der Piste liegt ist nicht zu bestreiten, aber da kommt es dann ja auch noch auf das Fahrwerk an. 

Wenn ich mich an den Physikunterricht recht erinnere, dann Spielt die Masse bei Beschleunigung keine Rolle. Feder und Bleikugel fallen im VAKUUM gleichschnell zu Boden. 
Ich denke der Luftwiderstand und Reibung etc spielen da auch nicht so eine große Rolle beim beschleunigen.

ps: Die Deemax sind ja nichtmal richtig leicht. Da kann man noch 200g sparen ohne angst haben zu müssen


----------



## christophersch (20. Februar 2012)

Da haste recht. Viele bezeichnen sie auch als zu schwer... Aber dafÃ¼r halten sie alles aus und selbst bei der Rampage oder einen von diesen SÃ¼damerikanischen Urban DH Rennen gab es keine wirklichen AusfÃ¤lle.

btw. ENVE hat nun seinen kompletten DH LRS rausgebracht. Die Preise sind wie erwartet  unverkraftbar hoch (ca. 2600â¬), doch dafÃ¼r hat man einen LRS der unter dem Gewicht vieler CC LaufradsÃ¤tze liegt (1550g) und mit Sicherheit auch Bombproof ist.

Ich selbst finde auch, dass man die StabilitÃ¤t eines bestimmten Teils immer in Relation zu dem Gewicht des Fahrers sehen muss. Dass z.B eine XTR Kurbel bei einem 110kg Mann anderen Belastungen ausgesetzt ist, als bei meinen knapp 70.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Februar 2012)

Da du das Gewicht auch Wagerecht beschleunigen musst (außer du Dropst senkrecht), braucht ein schweres Rad sehrwohl mehr Kraft (siehe: physikalische Arbeit). Außerdem sind wir nunmal nicht im Vakuum und das macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied (schmeiß mal dein Rad und eine Feder von der Klippe)


----------



## Mr.Nox (20. Februar 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass physikalische Arbeit nur entgegen der Erdanziehungskraft statt findet. ( Meine Freundin sagt das auch so, die studiert metereologie und da ist Physik dabei). *evil_rider mode off*
sry, das musste sein.
Das ich mehr kraft benötige um ein schweres Bike vorwärts zu bewegen ist mir klar. Das heißt dann doch aber auch, das ein Hindernis ein schweres Bike weniger abbremst oder nicht? hätte dann alles seine Vorteile.


----------



## christophersch (20. Februar 2012)

Die Vorteile des Mehrgewichts sind im Vergleich zu den Nachteilen vernichtend gering. Beim Bob mag dies stimmen aber nicht bei einer Sportart bei der es um Beweglichkeit, Körpereinsatz, Beschleunigung, Abbremsen und nicht zuletzt auch um Style geht.

...versuch mal ein 23 Kilo Big Bike zu whippen. Da wirst du dich verdammt schwer tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (21. Februar 2012)

Oh gott, es hört sich so an als würde ich schwere bikes gut finden. meins wiegt 15,5kg und ich würde es gerne unter 15kg bringen. mit titanfeder/luftdämpfer würde ich dem näher kommen und alles wäre dh tauglich, außer vielleicht die dünnen kettenstreben die gerne brechen.


----------



## MTWTFSS (21. Februar 2012)

jetzt geht's allerdings in ne unnötige Richtung da ihr beide komplett verschiedene Räder fahrt.(damit will ich jetzt nicht schon wieder ne disskusion lostreten bitte, danke.) und die geichtsisskusion ist auch überflüssig soll eben jeder das fahren was er mag und für sinnvoll hält.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Februar 2012)

Physikalische Arbeit wird immer dann verrichtet, wenn eine Masse bewegt wird. Nach oben oder zur Seite spielt in der Physik dabei keine Rolle.
Eigentlich auch wumpe, ich kann ein leichtes Bike besser beschleunigen und leichter fahren/drücken/ziehen. Das bringt Speed/Zeit.


----------



## outdoor (22. Februar 2012)

hey, ich möchte versuchen in dieser saison einen monatlichen shuttle von hamburg nach braunlage zu etablieren. dafür bräuchte ich aber input von euch und zwar bzgl. tauglichen und dh-affinen bike-shops in hamburg. danke!


----------



## outdoor (22. Februar 2012)

damit das warten auf die bikepark-saison nicht so lange dauert ein wenig beschäftigungstherapie: *DH-Fragebogen!!! *bitte ausfüllen und an [email protected] zurück mailen - muchas gracias!!!!!!! und bitte an alle eure kollegen oder weitere foren weiter leiten.

ich möchte für bikeparkbetreiber einige anhaltspunkte bzgl. dh-bedürfnissen "wissenschaftlich belegen". hört sich hochgestochen an, ist aber der einzige weg um überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten.

außerdem werde ich höchst wahrscheinlich in dieser saison in stgt einen stadt-dh bauen, evtl. einen park im norden betreiben und im süden einen aufbauen und betreiben. dazu wäre es prima eure meinung zum thema bikeparks zu haben!!


----------



## lukidtm (22. Februar 2012)

Ich werd mich ma ans Formular setzen bald.

Hier ein kleines test video mit der 600D von heute.

Ist Jacob und mein Hometrail, fahrer ist Christopher 

Leider etwas rauschig geworden. 


Bilder folgen gleich  

Luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Ich werd mich ma ans Formular setzen bald.
> 
> Hier ein kleines test video mit der 600D von heute.
> 
> ...


sieht fein aus, müssen wir mal rumkommen im frühjahr 
vorher oder hinterher ne runde hafencity mit angebunden.
@malte: wann wolln wa? 

also christoph, hobbyfuß hätte ich von dir ja jetzt nicht erwartet...


----------



## Blackdog1981 (22. Februar 2012)

sieht gut aus muß mal wieder bei euch vorbei kommen.


----------



## lukidtm (22. Februar 2012)

So jungs hier schoma bild 1
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1065794

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (22. Februar 2012)

yeah!

@ Hobbyfuß:  bei der Kurve gehts nicht anders. Das es nicht 100%ig ideal ist, weiß ich, aber dafür bekommt man guten Druck aufs Vorderrad. Machen die MXer ja auch 

Danke, Lukas!


----------



## lukidtm (22. Februar 2012)

hier jetzt der rest der bilder von heute: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/46632

Luki


----------



## MTWTFSS (22. Februar 2012)

Streckenabschnitt sieht sehr fein aus. ideal für fast and loose!


----------



## lukidtm (22. Februar 2012)

danke 

is auch der beste abschnitt ansich des kurzen trails  

Luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (24. Februar 2012)

also denkt dran, das wichtigste ist, Gesund zu bleiben und Spaß zu haben. ... hab da ja viel zu berichten ... nur keine Zeit 
so ich hoffe auf schönes Wetter und mehr Zeit für ein Quicky, bis Ende Juni ist's Examen, dass mich beschäftigt...

PS: (Mr. Nox) ...  der Reibungswiderstand ist eben durch die Erdanziehungskraft nicht egal - aber wie alles bereits gesagt - verschiedene Geschmäcker, verschiedene Fahrstile, verschiedenes Budget und nicht zuletzt das Können des Fahrers ... 

so, auf dass wir Spaß haben und WIR heil bleiben


----------



## MTWTFSS (25. Februar 2012)

Sonntag radfahren? irgendwer, irgendwo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy1995 (25. Februar 2012)

wir wolln morgen volkspark fahren ist noch wer dabei ??


----------



## MTWTFSS (25. Februar 2012)

ich wäre ja sehr für N-trails.


----------



## eddy1995 (25. Februar 2012)

n-trails war ich noch nie wörde ich auch gern mal hinn ist aber schon mit vielen abgemacht die wollen volkspark


----------



## MTWTFSS (25. Februar 2012)

dann euch viel spaß.


----------



## eddy1995 (25. Februar 2012)

thx dir auch ein anders mal vill


----------



## christophersch (25. Februar 2012)

ich bin mal wieder am Homespot. Enduro-Tour war heute nichts für mich... 
schon gar nicht für mein Bike^
deshalb morgen wieder fest angelegte strecken


----------



## MTWTFSS (25. Februar 2012)

hm wann wolltest du hin chris?


----------



## christophersch (25. Februar 2012)

joa so ab vormittag. Ist mir aber eigentlich auch wayne. wenns wetter passt halt...


----------



## MTWTFSS (25. Februar 2012)

wollte eher vormittags fahren muss mittags/nachmittags schoolstuff machen.


----------



## christophersch (25. Februar 2012)

wetter wird gut. also halb 12?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (25. Februar 2012)

na ich bin jetzt um 13h an den n-trails mit den anderen.


----------



## lukidtm (27. Februar 2012)

so ma nen video von unserem Hometrail



Luki


----------



## DaZarter85 (27. Februar 2012)

thats all?


----------



## lukidtm (27. Februar 2012)

leider bis jetzt ja ..


----------



## schläferchriz (1. März 2012)

wer ist morgen vormittag im hamburger osten unterwegs? das wetter soll trocken und schön werden.


----------



## maxl188 (1. März 2012)

wann genau und wo ist denn der Osten von HH? ;-)

Grueße vom Neu-Hamburger...


----------



## DaZarter85 (1. März 2012)

Ich ware auch dabei, eine genauere Beschreibung wäre hilfreich....
Komme aus Horn...


----------



## Mr.Nox (1. März 2012)

Ich wollte am Sonntag zu Herrn Schümann ein wenig fahren. Ich denke ich bekomm beide Räder mit. Eins ich, das andere meine Freundin. Ich denke so gegen 12:00 wollte ich am Bahnhof da sein.


----------



## christophersch (1. März 2012)

sauber! samstag gehts nach Malente und evtl hätte ich noch einen Platz zu vergeben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (1. März 2012)

hm also wenn du in den Ferien hinfährst sag bescheid. neues Fahrrad soll Anfang nächster Woche da sein und dann würde ich liebend gerne mal wieder nach malente


----------



## christophersch (2. März 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> hm also wenn du in den Ferien hinfährst sag bescheid. neues Fahrrad soll Anfang nächster Woche da sein und dann würde ich liebend gerne mal wieder nach malente



mach ich. Und Rate mal was hier im Flur steht? höhöh


----------



## MTWTFSS (2. März 2012)

dein neuer rahmen/radl schon da? wenn ja, sauber!


----------



## schläferchriz (2. März 2012)

bin an den n-trails ab ca 10 uhr. vllt auch halb elf


----------



## DaZarter85 (2. März 2012)

@chriz, welcher ist der nächste Bahnhof?
Ich war schon ewig nich mehr da. Würde dir gern gesellschaft leisten, muß nur schauen wie ich dorthin komme....

viell ist ja auch jemand anders bereit mir den weg per PNoderMail zu vertellen...? *liebäugel*

Grüße Chris


----------



## maxl188 (2. März 2012)

ich bin heute leider raus, zu viel arbeit.

Evtl. Sonntag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaZarter85 (2. März 2012)

Joar, ein Guter Tag geht zu Ende....

Nach nun mehr 2 Jahren hab ich festgestelltdas ich doch nciht so eingerostet bin wie ich zunächst dachte.

Also bis bald Leute...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. März 2012)

Hossa!


Dazarter &  
chris           ich bin ja tierisch neidisch, dass ihr morgen nach Malente fahrt ...  fahrt ne Runde für mich mit!

Luki - cooles Vid, muss ich ja im Sommer echt mal bei euch fahren - bis dahin aber erstma mein Examen machen   - also fahrt mal ne Runde für mich mit  

Linus - haste Deine Freundin angesteckt und die fährt jetzt auch MTB oder was geht ... ? cool für Dich!


meine Maus will zum Glück mit mir dann in den Anden ja auch ein wenig fahren, nur muss man mal sehen, was es da an Leihbikes gibt ... meins werd ich übrigens nicht mitnehmen ... aber längere Story (dort wird scheinbar alles gezockt, bei meiner Süßen wurd auch schon eingebrochen, die ist fast ein Monat grad mal da)  - keines meiner Bikes wäre dort versichert ... dat kann ich mir dann nicht leisten  

bis dennsen


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2012)

Wir sind morgen bei Jesteburg unterwegs. Verdammt gute Trails, für jeden fahrbar.


----------



## Mr.Nox (3. März 2012)

Wer kommt denn morgen mit zu Christopher? Wird bestimmt cool. Ich werde so gegen 12:00 da sein, jenachdem wie die Sbahn dahin fährt.


----------



## christophersch (3. März 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn morgen mit zu Christopher? Wird bestimmt cool. Ich werde so gegen 12:00 da sein, jenachdem wie die Sbahn dahin fährt.



sei nachsichtig mit mir. bin heute aufm kiez...


----------



## DaZarter85 (4. März 2012)

Montag jemand in Hamburg oder N-Trails unterwegs?  Bitte um Antworten....


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. März 2012)

Morgen irgendjemand irgendwo radfahren? Muss das neue radl testen!


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. März 2012)

Sonntag hat richtig Spaß gemacht!
Hier das Fotoalbum
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47024
Hier ein YT-Video!(Die Flecken hab ich komischerweise nicht aufn PC, wenn cih mir das Video angucke. Nur die YT-Version)
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBLaAmjsps0&list=UUlqcT-h6RB3RVzqCnrKGS1Q&index=1&feature=plcp"]Christophers "secret" Hometrail.      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## christophersch (5. März 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> Morgen irgendjemand irgendwo radfahren? Muss das neue radl testen!



ja, komm' mal zu unserem Spot. Ich muss meins auch noch einfahren ;-)


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. März 2012)

Ja muss heute abend nochmal bissl schrauben aber wann soll ich da sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (5. März 2012)

matschi kommt auch. was sagste zu 12h?

Edit. hau mal bilders rein!


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. März 2012)

12h taugt. Bilder im fotoalbum. Und wer ist matschi?


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. März 2012)

mathias faber von Bergamont würde ich sagen, wenn er so heißt


----------



## christophersch (5. März 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> 12h taugt. Bilder im fotoalbum. Und wer ist matschi?



achso. Matthias Faber (Bergamont)


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. März 2012)

Hahaha der ist kunde in der videothek wo ich arbeite


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2012)

Welche Filme?


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. März 2012)

also es war zumindest mal einer im bergamont shirt da und ich meine mich zu erinnern das er faber hieß oder so


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. März 2012)

Ich komm morgen wahrscheinlich auch zu christopher. hab ja nix zu tun hier


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. März 2012)

hat nicht zufällig noch jmd ne 200mm schreibe rumflattern von euch? (christopher oder linus) die er morgen mitbringen kann? hab soeben entdeckt das meine dezent verbogen ist -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (5. März 2012)

leider nicht...


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. März 2012)

dann morgen eben mit morastigem schleifsound fahren haha.


----------



## Bl4blub (6. März 2012)

Hey,
möchte mich an dieser stelle auch eben vorstellen 
Hab seid letztes jahr auch endlich ein bike und würde dieses Jahr gerne mehr damit fahren, wollte somit fragen ob man sich hier an den wochenenden einfach mal anschließen darf. Allerdings werd ich es wohl erst schaffen am 18 märz mit nach HH zu bringen, bin auch erst vor 3 wochen hierher umgezogen 

Schönen gruß Jogchum

achja bevor ich es vergesse ich fahre ein radon slide am 6.0 (150/140)


----------



## lukidtm (6. März 2012)

anschliesen darf man sich immer gern!! 

Und Lunis und co. Ma sehen ob ich heut bei euch vorbeikomme bisschen fotos machen 

Luki


----------



## Bl4blub (6. März 2012)

super  freu mich schon drauf. macht ihr eigentlich von euch aus ab un zu mal touren in harz oder so?

wenn man in HH irgendwo rumfahren müsste, ich hab auch noch nen HVV Profiticket, an wochenenden könnte ich da jmd mitnehmen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. März 2012)

coole Bilder/Vids Leute!

ja, schickes neues Gerät Chris!

 wär nicht Lernzeit ... na nur noch bis Ende Juni  

dann denkt mal an mich, dreht ne Runde mehr in meinem Namen und wenn ihr hier bei mir in der Gegend seid, dann sagt ma Bescheid =]

bis dennsen 

PS: Chris, der Bengel war außer Lande, morgen werd ich ihn noch mal fragen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl188 (7. März 2012)

Wer hat heute Zeit und Lust auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde ab ca. 16.30?
Ich kenn mich nur leider noch garnicht aus, wo man so fahren gehen kann. Dank euren Videos würde ich mir aber gerne mal den Volkspark ansehen...

Gruß
Max

Edit sagt: Niemand dabei?! Bin in ca. 30 min dort


----------



## Mr.Nox (8. März 2012)

Sry, hab das gestern erst um 17:00 gelesen. Ich hätte ca. 45Minuten gebraucht. Hoffentlich beim nächsten mal.
LG


----------



## lukidtm (9. März 2012)

Gestern entstanden  

Bitte schön Gefällt mir klicken  

Luki


----------



## DaZarter85 (10. März 2012)

Schönes Foto Luki.

Ich wollt schonmal erwähnen das ich nächsten Mittwoch und Donnerstag gern zu den N-Trail heizen würde.(Bahn und Bus). Falls jemand Zeit und auch interesse hat mit zu kommen, möge er sich doch melden. Heut und Morgen muß ich arbeiten...
Bis dann hoffentlich.


----------



## lukidtm (10. März 2012)

Danke ...

 

Luki


----------



## rupsk0 (10. März 2012)

Falls der Donnerstag bei mir frei bleibt, gerne!


----------



## lukidtm (10. März 2012)

Soo hab die bilder von heute mal hochgeladen!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1076456




Der rest is in dem album!!

Wenn jemand eins in groß will soll er sich an mich wenden!


Luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (10. März 2012)

Nice Luki!

Leute, ich habe seit kurzem die Bilder vom Ende meiner längst eingeläuteten Saison  ...







ich hau mal n paar in mein Ordner, will auch mal als Foto der Woche mich versuchen?! .... also sagt gern, welches ihr schick findet 

bis dennsen


----------



## christophersch (10. März 2012)

Falls jemand von euch Interesse an meinem Testbericht zum neuen Bike hat: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9290401#post9290401

Danke Lukas bzw. Ruppert für das Foto


----------



## DaZarter85 (10. März 2012)

Guter Testbericht, wo ist diese strecke, sieht funny aus... bitte PN, wenn möglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (11. März 2012)

Luki und Klaus schöne Bilder  

[email protected] Guter Testbericht


----------



## DerArzt (11. März 2012)

hallöchen,

ihr könnt mir mal etwas auf die sprünge helfen 
ich ziehe im august/september nach hamburg, bin hier aber was spots angeht, im ruhrgebiet doch sehr verwöhnt. 
gibt es im raum HH ein bisschen was zu fahren,oder muss ich mein tues nun gegen ein fixie tauschen? ;P

grüße aus herten


----------



## Blackdog1981 (11. März 2012)

hi,
kannst dein Tues behalten es gibt in Hamburg ein paar sehr gute Trails.


----------



## lukidtm (11. März 2012)

es gibt hier shcon was zu fahren  Halt nich so lange und steiel  strecken abe rich denke du kannst dein tues bestimmt mitbringen

Luki


----------



## DerArzt (11. März 2012)

das wollte ich hören  für die allsommerlichen touren wird dann sowieso nach willingen oder winterberg gedüst...aber man muss ja in form bleiben (kommen^^).

dann kann der umzug ja kommen..


----------



## Blackdog1981 (11. März 2012)

sonnst hast du ja auch Malente und Braunlage


----------



## DerArzt (11. März 2012)

das kannte ich auch noch nicht. malente ist ja fast ein katzensprung entfernt. wie ists denn dort zu fahren?

ach,hört sich beides vielversprechend an, ich denke da werde ich mich einfach mal klammheimich an ein paar biker dranhängen 

an meinem derzeitigen wohnort bin ich wie gesagt,verwöhnt. innerhalb weniger minuten sind hier richtig gute spots - ich glaube ich muss mir doch ein auto zulegen. hatte ich eig. wegen der guten infrastruktur in hamburg nicht vor..

fahren einige von euch auch mal in gruppen zu solchen trails?


----------



## lukidtm (11. März 2012)

also zu den trail die hie rin HH sind fahren wir oft in gruppen, treffen uns halt an irgenteiner s oder U bahn station und fahren dann mit Ortskundigen zum trail.

Nach braunlage gibt es auch manchmal eine mitfahrgelegenheit  

Luki


----------



## DerArzt (11. März 2012)

traumhaft..also gibt es die unermütlichen bike echt überall 

wir sind hier auch einfach mal durch die stadt geballert, überall wo treppen sind o.ä.

die geilste aktion war eig. der weihnachtsmarkt in essen. tausende menschen - und 5 bekloppte biker, die sich ihren weg bahnen...

ich hoffe ihr seid da oben keine langweiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (11. März 2012)

nöö langweiler sidn wa nich würd ich sagen.

Kla es sind alles eher kleine strecken aber durch die stadt ballern ist auch drinn ab und an ma  

S bahn rolltreppen runter usw  

luki


----------



## DerArzt (11. März 2012)

jaaaa,ich glaub das kann was werden 

dann erstmal noch nen schönen tag,..ich kuriere mich mal weiter aus.
bin schon auf bike-entzug. erst hatte ich 4 wochen kein bike, nun bin ich ne woche krank. der fahrradgott hat was gegen mich 

tschö,bis die tage


----------



## lukidtm (11. März 2012)

nadann gute besserung  

Tschöö


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. März 2012)

yippieh treppen ballern....dafür hab ich mir auch son Fahrrad gekauft.


----------



## DerArzt (11. März 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> yippieh treppen ballern....dafür hab ich mir auch son Fahrrad gekauft.



ironie zum frühstück gegessen,hm 

abwechslung,mon ami,. auf meinem weg zu den spots komm ich oft an großen treppenabsätzen vorbei. und bevor man sie umfährt,lernt man doch am besten wie man sie stylish runterkommt


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. März 2012)

weil das auch so stylish ist? just my two cents.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerArzt (11. März 2012)

Wo wir wieder bei den Spielverderbern wären ;D


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2012)

Hauptsache stylish
Habe ich Treppenballern gehört?


----------



## DerArzt (11. März 2012)

"stylish" ist subjektiv. ich empfinde aber alles als stylisher was nicht einem
cross-country fahrer ähnelt..

also für ausflüge in die stadt und u-bahn bin ich immer zu haben 
wie gesagt-aber erst ab august,wenn ich bei euch wohne 
(oder das nächste vostellungsgespräch dort habe,wer weiss..)


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2012)

Bild von heute. Haben viele Lines gefunden und ne Menge Spaß gehabt.


----------



## christophersch (11. März 2012)

Malente war auch Hammer!! Fotos folgen.

PS: Es gibt jetzt 3 Strecken zum wählen. Sensationell! Und das neue Bike geht ab, wie Schmidt's Katze!


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. März 2012)

hättest mal bescheid gesagt christopher. hätte mich dir gerne angeschlossen.


----------



## christophersch (11. März 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> hättest mal bescheid gesagt christopher. hätte mich dir gerne angeschlossen.



Sorry, hatte kein Platz mehr. Nächstes Mal Sag ich aber Bescheid.


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. März 2012)

achso ja klar kein Thema  bin wohl eh nächsten Donnerstag da.


----------



## DaZarter85 (11. März 2012)

@Der Arzt,mein Tues fühlt sich auch wohl hier oben in Hamburg. Also keine Bange, das passt schon....auf bald.

Noch jemand Donnerstag auf den N-Trails? Ich will gleich morgens los, wegen der scheiß sperrzeit bei ubahn und bus...


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. März 2012)

hm will eigentlich am Donnerstag nach malente ist aber alles noch nicht ganz sicher wenn ich nicht nach male fahre wäre ich auch an den n-trails anzutreffen zum fahren/schaufeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaZarter85 (11. März 2012)

Mit Empire? Dann nehm ich meine Kamera mit....


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. März 2012)

ja mitm empire. wozu dann die Kamera?


----------



## DaZarter85 (12. März 2012)

Fodos, son empire muß ich mir aus allen winkeln ansehen...
finde den Rahmen einfach zu sexy


----------



## DaZarter85 (12. März 2012)

Also bei bleibst auf jeden Fall bei Donnerstag und Freitag kann ich jetz wohl auch, mein freier Mittwoch hat sich verschoben, gibts Vorschläge für Freitag?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (12. März 2012)

Jungs,
das Bild ist scheinbar nicht so gut angekommen als Foto der Woche ?!   naja, is ja uch n Moment her dass die Alster dieses Jahr befahrbar war ... wat solls ... mir gefallen die Bilder.

und ach Leute ...
wusstet ihr dass wir nicht nur Malente in relativer Nähe haben, sondern auch Klein Nordende ?! die Bilder die ich da gesehen habe lassen mein Bike-Defizit nahe ans unerträgliche steigen ... aber ihr wisst ja, Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre ... also in dem Sinne bis zur nächsten Lernpause oder nach meinem Examen - also dann im Juli ... (okay, ich fang an mich zu wiederholen ) ....


@ DerArzt  : Moin!
 Denk dran, HH ist sehr großflächig und wir kommen zT aus den entgegengesetzten Himmelsrichtungen ...in welchen Stadtteil willst Du denn ziehen?
wenn ich Zeit habe freu ich mich auch über Geselligkeit ... Auto brauchst hier übrigens doch nciht ... nur teure Räder hier (auch angeschlossen) stehen lassen ist zT nicht zu empfehlen!
bis bald...



haut rein und dreht ne Runde für mich mit!


----------



## rupsk0 (12. März 2012)

Also zur Autogeschichte: 

"Brauchen" ist sicher definitionsabhängig. Ich hab jetzt auch gute zwei Jahre keins mehr, und lebe noch. Zum biken als Hamburger aber meiner Meinung nach sehr, sehr nice to have. Allein wenn ich als relativer Zentrumsbewohner zwei Stunden reine Fahrzeit rechnen muss, bis ich mit Rad und HVV an nem Spot (Beispiel hier: Rissen) bin, dann überleg ich mir das dreimal, ob sich der Weg lohnt. "Schnelle Feierabendrunde" is dann meist Essig.

Ist wie gesagt sehr abhängig davon, in welchem Stadtteil du wohnen wirst. Klar kostet ne Karre, und parken bzw. Berufsverkehr können in HH ne echte Bitch sein - auf der andren Seite macht man mit dem HVV auch kein Schnäppchen und obs immer stressfreier ist, lass ich mal dahingestellt.


----------



## MTWTFSS (12. März 2012)

also ich kann zu klein normende nur sagen das es relativ mau ist (und ich fahre dirt) der spot bietet kaum wirklich schön fahrbares, erst recht nicht mitm fully.


----------



## christophersch (12. März 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> also ich kann zu klein normende nur sagen das es relativ mau ist (und ich fahre dirt) der spot bietet kaum wirklich schön fahrbares, erst recht nicht mitm fully.



Dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen. Wenn man mit dem dirten anfängt, ist die linke Line ganz gut zum üben. Mit einem Fully oder längeren, trägeren Bike kommt man aber auch nicht über den ersten Sprung hinaus!

Als ich da war, wurde gerade neu geshaped, von daher ging es ganz gut. Aber wie gesagt. Ich bin bzw. war damals absoluter Dirtjump Einsteiger


----------



## MTWTFSS (13. März 2012)

ist auch wenn man dirt fahren kann nicht spaßig dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (13. März 2012)

Ich wohn im Südosten von Hamburg und ich komm überall hin in Maximal 90min. Die 90min auch nur, wenn cih nach Norderstedt fahre. sonst eigentlich immer 1Std. Als Student kann man mit dem HVV eigentlich ganz gut leben, ist ja in den ganzen schei$ Gebühren zum Glück mit drin. In der Woche ist es wie Rupsko beschrieben hat mit dem HVV ech bescheiden. Das 16-18Uhr Verbot ist echt kacke, vorallem weil ich immer das Gefühl habe, dass es nach 18:00 am vollsten ist.


----------



## MTWTFSS (14. März 2012)

hm also ich werde Donnerstag bei den n-trails sein und das wohl schon recht früh so gegen 11h denke ich. am Wochenende würde ich sehr gerne nach malente entweder fahre ich selber(leider kein platz für jemand anders in der kleinen karre) falls ich das auto bekomme oder wenn jemand anders hinmöchte mit einem größeren auto würde ich gerne mitfahren wenns möglich ist.


----------



## DaZarter85 (14. März 2012)

Alsoich werdeauch da sein. werdemich so früh wie möglich auf den weg machen, wetter soll ja ganz gut werden... Freitag werde ich ebenfallsdort sein,denke ich!

Noch jemand am Start?


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. März 2012)

Da ich eine Hausarbeit für die Uni noch bis Donnerstag fertig machen muss, bin ich raus. Samstag würde ich gerne irgenddwo fahren gehen bis so ca. 17:00. Ein Auto kann ich leider nicht stellen, weil wir ein neues bekommen und meine Mutter direkt mit dem neuen unterwegs ist. (Jeden Samstag und Sonntag, sodass keiner das KFZ noch bewegen kann und mich nennt sie eigensinnig ) Sonntag schau ich mir wohl den DH WC via Livestream an und guck mal wie das RedBull im vergleich zu Freecaster hinbekommt.
LG.

Ps. vielleicht eine ganz entspannte Tour in den Habes mit raufschieben und runterballern? ich kenn mich da nur nicht aus...


----------



## MTWTFSS (14. März 2012)

linus kannste mal nen link raushauen zum livestream von redbull hab da noch nix gefunden?


----------



## maxl188 (14. März 2012)

Morgen vormittag um 11? 
Bock hätte ich  Wenn es von der Arbeit her hinhaut würde ich kommen!
...

Gruß
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (14. März 2012)

ich könnte es dir sagen kann dich aber nicht abholen da ich selber mit dem auto hinfahre und solche info´s rausgeben soll dann doch lieber der trailchef himself.


----------



## maxl188 (14. März 2012)

Verstehe ich, ich glaube der Mr.Nox hat es vor ein paar Seiten ja auch geschrieben, dass man diese Infos seeehr sensibel behandeln soll.
Ich kenn das aus Nürnberg.



Gruß
Max


----------



## MTWTFSS (14. März 2012)

achwas du musst halt Bahnfahren und ich könnte dich dann an der Haltestelle abholen. aber da ich selber mit dem auto fahre geht das halt leider nicht.


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. März 2012)

Hier findet wohl irgendwann der link zum Livestream seinen Platz:
http://www.redbull.com/cs/Satellite/en_INT/Sports-/Bike-Sports/001242745960051

oder auch einfach-->  www.redbull.com/bike

Ich denke mit zu den Spots kommen ist alles kein Problem. Man sollte die Anfahrt nur nicht öffentlich hier rein schreiben und sich sonst irgendwo treffen und gemeinsam hineiern. Nicolo hatte ja auch nichts dagegen, solange alles seine Ordnung behält und nicht voll gemüllt wird.


----------



## DaZarter85 (16. März 2012)

ich mach mich jetz los,bis gleich...


----------



## maxl188 (16. März 2012)

...und ich jetzt. Bis dann!


----------



## Kris95 (16. März 2012)

Moin Jungs,

ich hab ein Problem, unser Förster stellt sich in allen Sachen recht quer. Ich habe mich mit Ihm Kontakt gesetzt um mal zu besprechen in wie fern es möglich wäre ein paar Trails anzulegen.
Seit Antwort hatten dann etwas mit den Sachen Sicherheit bzw. wer haftet zu tun und damit, dass der Wald recht belebt ist in Sachen Spaziergänger usw. 
Ein weiteres war dann, dass der Wald in einer Art Naturschutzgebiet liegt und deswegen der Bau von irgendwelchen Drops, Doubles etc. nicht gestattet ist.

Könnt ihr mir Ratschläge, Tipps geben, mit denen man Ihn eventuell doch umstimmen und einen Kompromiss finden kann?

greetz


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. März 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass er recht hat. Wenn was passiert und er zu der Streck ja gesagt hat, ist er seinen Posten schneller los als er gucken kann und hat eventuell auch noch eine Schadensersatzklage am Hals.
Also distanziert euch von Drops und dicken Doubles und geht lieber auf kleine Naturkicker und ein paar Anlieger.


----------



## Kris95 (16. März 2012)

Es war ja auch nicht auf die Drops oder sonst was bezogen. Es hieß zu mir, Rad fahren/Mountainbiken ist im Wald nur auf Wegen erlaubt, die für ein nicht geländegängigiß Fahrzeug befahrbar sind. Heißt, uns ist es nicht gestattet auf Wegen zu fahren die nur für Wanderer ,,betretbar" sind. Und auf wegen die für ein normales Auto passierbar sind, ist da auch nicht viel mit Naturkicker...
Ich kenne es zum Beispiel aus Lüneburg, dass man vor betreten bzw benutzung des Trails einen Zettel aus dem Internet ausdrucken muss, auf dem man Unterschreibt und damit bestätigt auf eigene Gefahr an diesesm Ort zu sein.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. März 2012)

Und wenn sich jemand nicht dran hält? Dann hat der Waldbesitzer trotzdem das Problem, da der Trail frei zugänglich war. Nach deutschem Recht schützt dich da auch kein Schild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kris95 (16. März 2012)

Lass gut sein, hatte auf Hilfe gehoft und nicht auf Belehrung. Belehrung ist ja schön und gut aber ich hatte auf ein paar unterstützende Worte gehofft, die mir weiter helfen würden... Aber...


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. März 2012)

Du, ich meine das nicht bÃ¶se. Ich kenne das frustrierende GefÃ¼hl. Ich habe Ã¼ber drei Jahre versucht eine Dirtjumpstrecke hier auf die Beine zu stellen. Privat, Ã¼ber die Stadt, mit Unterschriftensammlung sowie Zeitungsberichten und zuletzt mit einem Verein. Jetzt ist mir die Puste ausgegangen.
Das Problem war immer wieder die Haftung. Bei PrivatgrundstÃ¼cken auÃerdem die GenehmigungsfÃ¤higkeit.
Nachdem ich mich durch alle Instanzen der Stadtverwaltung gearbeitet habe, und das mit wenig UnterstÃ¼tzung in bÃ¼rokratischen Fragen, haben dann schlieÃlich mehrere Verwaltungsabteilungen sowie ein Stadt- und ein Ortsrat zugestimmt. Juhu. Dann hieÃ es kurz bevor es losgehen sollte da muss ein vernÃ¼nftiger Zaun drum. Kostenpunkt 12kâ¬. Von uns nicht zu bezahlen, quasi keine solventen Sponsoren, die dafÃ¼r soviel Geld hergegeben hÃ¤tten, wenig zuschÃ¼sse und ein interessierter Verein, der das aber niemals hinbekommen hÃ¤tte.
Also, ab in die Versenkung und TschÃ¼ss.

Dann kam jetzt noch ein Ã¶rtlicher Sportverein, Ã¼ber eine dritte Person auf das Projekt hingewiesen und mit einer ungenutzen FlÃ¤che, auf mich zu. Die fanden die Idee und alles drumherum super. Der Vorstand hat dann abgelehnt, weil nicht genug Mitglieder zu erwarten seien und die Investitionssumme fÃ¼r die erforderliche Absicherung zu hoch sei.

Ich habe da 100e Stunden Zeit und Herzblut investiert, obwohl DJ fÃ¼r mich keine super attraktive Disziplin ist. Und ich habe in dieser Zeit einiges Ã¼ber Versicherungen und deutsches Recht in seiner schÃ¶nsten Perversion gelernt. Ich will dich nicht abwimmeln oder entmutigen.


Ist der Wald ein Privatwald? Sonst dÃ¼rft ihr nach niedersÃ¤chsischem Waldgesetz eigentlich auf allen Wegen fahren (weiÃ nicht wie das in HH ist). Versucht den FÃ¶rster von eurer ZuverlÃ¤ssigkeit und eurem Umweltbewusstsein zu Ã¼berzeugen und zwar persÃ¶nlich, nicht am Telefon, das ist verbindlicher. Dass ihr nicht nur Adrenalinjunkies seid. Und beweist, dass ihr das ernst meint mit klein gehaltenen Bremsspuren und einem sauberen Wald. Trails wird er euch vielleicht nicht bauen lassen, aber die vorhandenen nutzen zu dÃ¼rfen wÃ¤re auch gut, oder?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. März 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen. Wenn man mit dem dirten anfängt, ist die linke Line ganz gut zum üben. Mit einem Fully oder längeren, trägeren Bike kommt man aber auch nicht über den ersten Sprung hinaus!
> 
> Als ich da war, wurde gerade neu geshaped, von daher ging es ganz gut. Aber wie gesagt. Ich bin bzw. war damals absoluter Dirtjump Einsteiger


-> Jungs: wann war das? die Webpräsens sieht find ich ganz schön krass aus ?! ... oder das Bild ist nicht von denen ...
na Malente will ich mir diesn Sommer mindestens malgeben 
und Braunlage ...

@ Schattenschatzi / 
Kris 95: dat stimmt, das ist alles seeeehr aufwendig, ich habe hier auch schon schweiß und blut und zig Behördenanträge verschwendet für eine Bauidee ...
solang dass nicht Privatgrund von Befreundeten ist ist's sowas von beinahe unmöglich ...  leider  ... unser Rechtsystem hat nicht nur komplizierte Seiten, nein auch noch schattige...



in dem Sinne- viel Spaß auch euch allen da draußen


----------



## Kris95 (17. März 2012)

Okay danke, der Frust war vorhin einfach sehr groß, zumal der Föster nur telefonisch mit mir in Kontakt treten wollte. Zum Glück ist mir unser Bürgermeister nicht ganz fremd und an den hab ich mich nun gewendet in der Hoffnung, dass er noch eine Idee hat.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2012)

Gute Sache Kontakte bringen manchmal mehr als 1000 Mühen.


----------



## Kris95 (17. März 2012)

Er meinte zu mir, dass ich mich mal an die Radsportgemeinschaft Buchholz wenden soll, dass die vllt eine Idee haben oder man durch die an Infos kommen könnte.
Ich hätte Heute übrigens mal richtig Lust und Zeit in Hamburg bike zu gehen. War ja noch nie mit euch unterwegs


----------



## Kris95 (17. März 2012)

und bei dem guten Wetter


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2012)

RSG Nordheide? Kein guter Ansprechpartner für sowas. ich war da 3 Jahre Mitglied und ein Jahr Trainer. Das erinnert von den Struckturen eher an einen Schützenverein.

Du kannst auch gerne mal richtung Buchholz / Jesteburg / Wilseder vorbeikommen. Wir haben auch schöne Trails


----------



## Libertad (17. März 2012)

Moinsen.Bin neu hier im Forum und suche Leute zum Freeriden auch hier in Hamburg. Die ersten Bikeparks machen ja demnächst schon auf, gibt es schon welche die sich in diversen Bikeparks hinbegeben?Würde mich gerne anschließen. Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (18. März 2012)

So ihr ein klein Video von Samstag  in Malente


----------



## Kris95 (18. März 2012)

Okay, also ich würde mir gerne mal die ganzen Trails von euch angucken. Wie gesagt, bei mir ist das mit Trails rocken gerade recht mau


----------



## lukidtm (18. März 2012)

schickes vidoe jose!!

Malente sieht ja echt ganz nice aus!

Luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (18. März 2012)

Danke,
ja ich finde es dort echt geil 

Gruss 
Jose


----------



## christophersch (18. März 2012)




----------



## lukidtm (18. März 2012)

achja schöne whips chris!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (18. März 2012)

christopher in Action


----------



## rupsk0 (18. März 2012)

Nice 

Wie sagte irgendjemand an dem Tag, als Christopher grad durch die ersten Anlieger auf dem neuen Trail ballerte? "Der bunte Vogel... aber fahren kann er..."


----------



## Kris95 (18. März 2012)

Habt ihr ne Ahnung welcher Bikepark bald aufmacht? Ich weiß momentan nur von Hahnenklee Mitte April.


----------



## Libertad (18. März 2012)

Ich glaube Schulenberg hat schon offen und Thale.


----------



## lukidtm (18. März 2012)

Braunlage baut grade auf Sommerbetrieb um, dürfte so mitte April aufmachen 

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. März 2012)

@Kris: Gehst du in NDS oder HH zur Schule? In der ersten Woche der Osterferien werden Bloem und ich einige Spots um Hamburg abklappern.


----------



## Kris95 (18. März 2012)

@Lord Shadow: Ich wohne in NDS gehe aber in HH auf die Berufsschule.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. März 2012)

Das natürlich doof. Sonst hätten wir dich ein paar Tage mitnehmen können.


----------



## Kris95 (18. März 2012)

Fahrt ihr denn einfach die Hamburger Umgebung ab?


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. März 2012)

Ne, wir fahren gezielt Spots an:
1. Blankenese / Rissen
2. N-Trails
3. Poppenbüttel
4. Volkspark / City
5. HaBes (Tour)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (18. März 2012)

Wäre gern dabei, aber da ihr es unter der woche machen wollt gehts wohl nicht ... 

Luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. März 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Wäre gern dabei, aber da irh es unter der woche machen wollt gehts whl nicht ...
> 
> Luki


Harburger berge soll am Wochenende sein, da könnet ihr also mitkommen!


----------



## lukidtm (18. März 2012)

mit meinem panzer fahre ich keine Tour!! Nicht nochmal


----------



## HamburgerBerg (18. März 2012)

@Luki: ^^ von wegen, Dein Bergamont is kein Panzer ... und Du musst doch eh Sport machen 


@Blackdog: ja geiles Video, schade nochmal aber hab ja eh um die Ohren ... 


@all: viel Spaß und fleißig ne Runde für mich mitdrehen 

tschööö


----------



## lukidtm (18. März 2012)

Wie kein Panzer ?? 

Freerider der 18.8 kg wiegt? 

Und ich mach genug sport 4ma die woche + Biken  

Luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (18. März 2012)

sei froh! ich würd gern soviel Zeit haben 

ja, also erst ab 19 zählt das als Panzer für mich ...
Mein BigBike nenn ich immer nur Panzer wegen der Farbe ... 



soo, das näschte Mal hab ich viele Bilder die ich selber noch nie gesehen habe (wie 's neue Profilbild) - hab da zig bekommen und nicht mal alle durch ... sind aber n paar Knüller bei 

bis denn


----------



## christophersch (18. März 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Wie kein Panzer ??
> 
> Freerider der 18.8 kg wiegt?
> 
> ...



Wie sagte noch ein berühmter Hamburger: "Nur ein leichtes Bike ist ein gutes Bike" haha. 
Aber das ist natürlich nur die halbe Wahrheit. Macht euch keinen Kopf! 'raus gehen und fahrrad fahren. Was besseres kann man eh nicht machen und daran führt nichts vorbei wenn man besser werden will...

Es soll ja auch Menschen geben, die meinen, dass man mit einem Big Bike nicht bergauf fahren könne. Und wie wir alle wissen, ist dies genauso Murcks. 
Und Eile/Stress ist eh ungesund 



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ne, wir fahren gezielt Spots an:
> 1. Blankenese / Rissen
> 2. N-Trails
> 3. Poppenbüttel
> ...



Sagt mal Bescheid, wenn ihr genaue Daten habt. Vllt finde ich auch Zeit



rupsk0 schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> Wie sagte irgendjemand an dem Tag, als Christopher grad durch die ersten Anlieger auf dem neuen Trail ballerte? "Der bunte Vogel... aber fahren kann er..."



Hahaha ich lach mich kaputt (ernsthaft, nicht ironisch). Wer hat das denn gesagt?! 


Grüße


----------



## rupsk0 (18. März 2012)

Ich meine es war der seeehr kurzhaarige Mensch mit dem Intense? Vll. nicht ganz wortwörtlich aber seeeehr annähernd paraphrasiert ^^


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. März 2012)

ich bin auch dabei. Ich komm in meinem Uniplan im moment nur auf 16 feste wochenstunden. da wird sich genug zeit finden. wie sich herausgestellt hat, könnte ich am wochenende auch mal nach malente und 2 Leute mitnehmen. Macht das Spritgeld auch nicht so teuer.

Falls jemand morgen unterwegs ist, ich hab noch nichts zu tun.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (18. März 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> ich bin auch dabei. Ich komm in meinem Uniplan im moment nur auf 16 feste wochenstunden. da wird sich genug zeit finden. wie sich herausgestellt hat, könnte ich am wochenende auch mal nach malente und 2 Leute mitnehmen. Macht das Spritgeld auch nicht so teuer.
> 
> Falls jemand morgen unterwegs ist, ich hab noch nichts zu tun.
> 
> LG



schnapp dir deinen dörter und komm zum Pumptrack. Ich baue die Sprungline weiter...


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. März 2012)

ne, ich will richtig hüpfen. Entweder komplett irgendwo auf ne Dirtline oder mit dem Fully irgendwo hin


----------



## MTWTFSS (19. März 2012)

hey linus würde am Wochenende gerne mit nach malente wenn du hinfährst!


----------



## Blackdog1981 (19. März 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ne, wir fahren gezielt Spots an:
> 1. Blankenese / Rissen
> 2. N-Trails
> 3. Poppenbüttel
> ...





Sag bescheid wann , wenn ich zeit habe bin ich auch dabei. 

[email protected] Danke


----------



## Bl4blub (19. März 2012)

würde mich auch gern anschließen


----------



## Mr.Nox (19. März 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> hey linus würde am Wochenende gerne mit nach malente wenn du hinfährst!



Geht klar. Ich würde dieses Wochenende anpeilen. 3 Plätze habe ich.
1. Ich
2. mtwtfss
3. frei

Wer sich anschließen möchte, kann sich noch melden. Ich dnke ein geminsamer Treffpunkt oder wenn alles aufen Weg liegt abholen. Spritgeld würde ich als armer Student gerne teilen wollen. Wenn es regnet fahr ich nicht, das Auto soll verkauft werden und soll dann nicht mehr dreckig gemacht werden.


ps: Wer an einem Peugeot 307sw Premium interessiert ist, kann sich ja mal melden. VB: 6200 und ich glaub ca. 93000KM und ist von Anfang 2003. Angaben ohne Gewähr. Leder, Rückbank einzeln entnehmbar, perfekt zum Räder transportiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (19. März 2012)

wann würdest du denn fahren wollen linus? also am liebsten eigentlich Samstag vormittags da ich Freitag noch schule habe und Sonntag wohl leider keine zeit.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. März 2012)

Nachher gibts Termine für unsere Ausflüge.


----------



## Bl4blub (19. März 2012)

*thumbs up*


----------



## lukidtm (19. März 2012)

oi wenn das nächste woche ist werd ich wahrscheinlich nicht kommen können


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. März 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> oi wenn das nächste woche ist werd ich wahrscheinlich nicht kommen können


okay schade, dann sind wir aber was blankenese angeht schonmal frei in der wahl desw tages.
so, noch drei weitere posts, dann ist ne neue seite und die termine kommen jungs


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. März 2012)

@Blume69: Meine Lyrik ist verkauft Es lebe die Taiwan-Italien-Kultur.


----------



## Mr.Nox (20. März 2012)

Ich bin da recht frei, was das angeht. können gerne Samstag früh hinfahren und dann gegen 16:00 wieder zurück.


----------



## maxl188 (20. März 2012)

Dieses WE bin ich raus, sehr schade, das letzte Video von Malente macht Laune! 
Ist Freitag Mittag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Bl4blub (20. März 2012)

bin ja eher für nächstes Wochenende


----------



## Mr.Nox (20. März 2012)

Ich hab mal einige Videos hintereinander geschnitten und mit Musik unterlegt. vielleicht gefällt es euch ja. der mtb-news video upload läuft noch.

http://youtu.be/6mihKZ-YeeA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (20. März 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ich bin da recht frei, was das angeht. können gerne Samstag früh hinfahren und dann gegen 16:00 wieder zurück.



jo da bin ich dabei!


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. März 2012)

Der Terminplan von Bloemfontein und mir für nächste Woche:

Dienstag: Poppenbüttel (kann mir jemand per PN die Koordinaten über Googlemaps schicken?); so ca. ab 12 Uhr
Mittwoch: N-Trails; so ca. ab 12 Uhr
Donnerstag: Blankenese / Rissen (kann mir jemand per PN die Koordinaten über Googlemaps schicken?); so ca. ab 12 Uhr
Freitag: Volkspark (hat da auch nochmal jemand die Stelle? Ich war zwar da, weiß aber nicht, ob ich den Weg noch finde)/ City (In der City werden wir wohl so ab 18:00 sein, um ein paar Fotos mit schönem Licht zu machen); VP so ab 15:00 schätze ich
Sonntag: Tour, ab Kärtener Hütte

Genaue Zeiten zu den S-Bahnstationsankünften folgen.


----------



## Bl4blub (20. März 2012)

also in der woche kann ich leider net, um 12 hab ich gerade mittagspause 
ansonsten freitag und sonntag würde ich mich gern anschließen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. März 2012)

@Lord Shadow: Ich weiß noch ungefähr, wie wir nach PoBü kommen


----------



## MTWTFSS (21. März 2012)

hey linus ich muss wohl leider passen wegen Samstag kann wenn nur Sonntag wenn meine Eltern mich nicht zum renovieren vom Badezimmer brauchen.


----------



## maxl188 (22. März 2012)

Morgen früher Nachmittag an den N-Trails jemand?
Oder woanders?!


----------



## lukidtm (22. März 2012)

von mittag bis ca halb 4  werden jacob udn ich am hometrail von uns sein


----------



## maxl188 (22. März 2012)

Magst du mir per PN sagen, wo ich da hin muss? 
Bin ja komplett neu hier...


----------



## lukidtm (22. März 2012)

jop warte  

ab wann könntest du denn da sein? 

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (22. März 2012)

lang versprochen, hier ist eines der mir neuen (obwohl alten) Bilder ...


----------



## maxl188 (22. März 2012)

@lukidtm
Ich könnte ab ca 13:00-13:30 dort sein


----------



## HamburgerBerg (22. März 2012)

Ach Leute!
...
... ist wer von Euch im Sommer, genau gesprochen im August irgendwo im Bikepark?! bitte PM!
freu mich dann über Gesellschaft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bis dahin erstmal Examen machen ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tschööö 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS: im Ordner sind weitere neue Bilder ...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/31469


----------



## lukidtm (22. März 2012)

cool maxl.

Werd dann ab 13 uhr da sein wenn alles gut läuft!

Freu mich dich kennen zu lernen 

Luki


----------



## maxl188 (22. März 2012)

Sehr schön! Ich freu mich auch! Bis morgen!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. März 2012)

... in Gedanken bin ich dabei ... bei dem Wetter ist es so unglaublich mieß büffeln zu müssen 
najaaa ...
Dreht für mich ne Runde mehr und dann wird das auch bald besser ... sind ja nur noch 3 Monate bis zur letzten Prüfung  

tschüüüß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl188 (23. März 2012)

@luki
ich pack das heute "dank" zu viel arbeit auch nicht. morgen nachmittag?


----------



## lukidtm (23. März 2012)

hmm schade max 

ja morgen sind Kendrik und ich mit 2 freunden von ihm wieder bei uns und in rissen unterwegs

Ich hole die 3 um 11:05 an der S Bahn Blankenese ab  

Könnt gern dazustosen wenn ihr wollt  

Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. März 2012)

Hey Leute, da die Musik der Gema aus meinem Video nicht gefallen hat, hier ein neuer Versuch mit "gemafreier" musik + 1neuer Clip am Ende.
http://youtu.be/McZgIhIwG7M


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. März 2012)

Zur Erinnerung, wir brauchen noch Infos und wenn ihr lust habt mitzufahren, gerne melden! 


Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Der Terminplan von Bloemfontein und mir für nächste Woche:
> 
> Dienstag: Poppenbüttel (kann mir jemand per PN die Koordinaten über Googlemaps schicken?); so ca. ab 12 Uhr
> Mittwoch: N-Trails; so ca. ab 12 Uhr
> ...



@Linus: Nettes VIdeo, macht mir richtig Lust aufs fahren!


----------



## Blackdog1981 (23. März 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Hey Leute, da die Musik der Gema aus meinem Video nicht gefallen hat, hier ein neuer Versuch mit "gemafreier" musik + 1neuer Clip am Ende.
> http://youtu.be/McZgIhIwG7M



Sehr schönes Video


----------



## Kris95 (25. März 2012)

Geht heute noch irgendwo was? Würde echt gerne mal die Trails in Hamburg rocken


----------



## christophersch (25. März 2012)

Kris95 schrieb:


> Geht heute noch irgendwo was? Würde echt gerne mal die Trails in Hamburg rocken



ich werd später nochmal zum homespot gurken. Aber wahrscheinlich nur Pumptrack und nicht die Freeride Strecke fahren.

Falls du Lust hast, kannste gerne kommen. Aber am besten du kommst mit jemandem der die Strecke kennt. Ich schreibe ungern die Wegbeschreibung ins netz...


----------



## Kris95 (25. März 2012)

Geil, dass hier immer so schnell geantwortet wird aber Pumptrack wird mit meinem Klopper nicht gehen :/


----------



## christophersch (25. März 2012)

Kris95 schrieb:


> Geil, dass hier immer so schnell geantwortet wird aber Pumptrack wird mit meinem Klopper nicht gehen :/



die andere Strecke ist in Spuck- Entfernung


----------



## Kris95 (25. März 2012)

hm verdammt  also ich muss mit meinem Bike schon was haben was nicht so filiegran ist wie ein pumtrack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (25. März 2012)

auf pumptrack hätte ich eigentlich auch lust, kann heute aber leider nicht.


----------



## Kris95 (25. März 2012)

Ich will jetzt fahren, es ist soein geiles Wetter


----------



## rupsk0 (25. März 2012)

War heut mal zwei Stunden in den HaBes / Fischbeker Heide unterwegs. Bedingungen dort sind nach den letzten Tagen, wie zu erwarten, richtig geil  

Auch im Wald alles schön trocken. Allerdings sollte man, wenn man so wie ich das erste mal nachm Winter unterwegs ist, durchaus aufpassen, auch wenn man meint bestimmte Abschnitte zu kennen. 
Der Winter hat seine Spuren hinterlassen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. März 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Der Terminplan von Bloemfontein und mir für nächste Woche:
> 
> Dienstag: Poppenbüttel (kann mir jemand per PN die Koordinaten über Googlemaps schicken?); so ca. ab 12 Uhr
> Mittwoch: N-Trails; so ca. ab 12 Uhr
> ...




Leute, wir erwarten euere Anmeldungen!!!

Genaue Zeiten:
Poppenbüttel: ? (wird nachgreicht)
N-Trails: Wir sind um 11:10 an der U-Bahn Steinfurther Allee.
Blankenese / Rissen: Wir sind um 11:34 an der S-Bahn Rissen.
Volkspark / City: Wir sind um 14:12 an der S-Bahn Stellingen. / Ab etwa 18:00 /19:00 sind wir in der City unterwegs. Ich denke wir werden Landungsbrücken aussteigen. Wer in die Stadt mit will, kann mir einfach seine Handynummer schicken und ich ruf dann an.
HaBes: Wir sind um etwa 12:00 an der Kärntener Hütte.


----------



## lukidtm (25. März 2012)

Moin

Jo Matle ich kann leider an keinem der Termine teilnhemn --> schule sei dank  









Mal 2 Bilder vom Wochenende. 

Restlichen gibts hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47653 
und hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/46632

Sind alle komplet unbearbeitet.

Grüße Luki


----------



## rupsk0 (25. März 2012)

Geile Bilder! 

Edit: Ich schreib auch ohne zu denken. Kann Mittwoch gar nich :/


----------



## christophersch (25. März 2012)

Mein Album von heute: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47663
btw. ich wollte eines der Bilder als FdW o.Ä einreichen. Nur welches?? 

Grüße


----------



## lukidtm (25. März 2012)

Geiles licht!! Richtig gut eingefangen!! 

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. März 2012)

Imho keins das FDW würde. Action ist gut, aber die Fotos stechen nicht genug hervor. Wenn wäre das hier im Querformat in Frage gekommen, dann aber nochmal nachbearbeitet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (25. März 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Imho keins das FDW würde. Action ist gut, aber die Fotos stechen nicht genug hervor. Wenn wäre das hier im Querformat in Frage gekommen, dann aber nochmal nachbearbeitet:



Alles klar, danke.
Die Fotos sind aber alle recht stark nachbearbeitet. Ist halt recht dunkel be und am Spot. Mehr geht nicht, sonst wirkt es künstlich...


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. März 2012)

Mach mal mehr Sättigung rein (Cyan, Grün und Trikotfarben), erhöhe den Kontrast und maskiere Unscharf mit 70% bei Radius 1 Pixel (bezogen auf die 1024er Auflösung an der langen Seite).


----------



## christophersch (25. März 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mach mal mehr Sättigung rein (Cyan, Grün und Trikotfarben), erhöhe den Kontrast und maskiere Unscharf mit 70% bei Radius 1 Pixel (bezogen auf die 1024er Auflösung an der langen Seite).



Gib mir mal deine EMail Adresse, dann kann ich dir die Originaldatei senden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. März 2012)

Hast ne Mail.
Wenn wir kommen bringe ich mal ein paar Blitze mit.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2012)

Wir sind morgen (höchstwahrscheinlich) 11:24 in Langehorn Nord, folglich gegen 12Uhr in Poppenbüttel am Spot. Wer mitkommen will, antanzen oder fix bei mir/Shadow melden.


----------



## ThorbenH. (27. März 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Leute, wir erwarten euere Anmeldungen!!!
> 
> Genaue Zeiten:
> Poppenbüttel: ? (wird nachgreicht)
> ...




Könnte vllt am Freitag am VP vorbeigucken...kann ich aber erst am donnerstag abend ganz genau sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (27. März 2012)

so und jetzt bisschen bearbeitet meiner meinung nach das beste bild vom Wochenende:






Bitte voten!!

Luki


----------



## Drahtesel89 (27. März 2012)

ja geiles Bild!


----------



## Bl4blub (27. März 2012)

Kann nur zur zustimmen, sieht echt bombe aus!


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2012)

@Luki: Nach dem Schärfen die Bilder auf Forumsgröße runterrechnen und dann nochmal weniger stark schärfen. Dann gibt das nicht diesen hässlichen Pixelbrei. Der Sensor der 600D löst einfach zu hoch auf, um die Bilder so wenig komprimiert hochzuladen.


----------



## lukidtm (27. März 2012)

danke erstmal jungs

was meinst du mit schärfen malte? :/

Luki


----------



## christophersch (27. März 2012)

Hast du nachgeschärft??


----------



## lukidtm (27. März 2012)

nö 

kontrast helligkeit Sättigung bisschen das wars


----------



## christophersch (27. März 2012)

Achso, Ok. Ich lade mal kurz eine nachgeschärfte Version hoch


----------



## MTWTFSS (27. März 2012)

glaub man muss sich nicht über die schärfe beklagen wenn man aus so einer miserablen Perspektive fotografiert.


----------



## lukidtm (27. März 2012)

von wo hättest du denn fotografiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (27. März 2012)

definitiv nicht von unten. eher vorne/seitlich oder evtl. sogar von oben. aber niemals von unten.


----------



## lukidtm (27. März 2012)

aha

ist da leider etwas unmöglich


----------



## christophersch (27. März 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> definitiv nicht von unten. eher vorne/seitlich oder evtl. sogar von oben. aber niemals von unten.



Alles eine Sache der Einstellung. Kürzere Belichtung (z.B 1/1000 sec.)bei einem Objektiv mit mehr Lichtstärke oder an einem helleren Tag/Ort. Oder einfach etwas mehr ISO (dazu auch kürzere Belichtung und zum "Farbausgleich" lichtstärkeres Objektiv). Und schon wäre alles scharf. Auch aus dieser Sicht...

(Ich möchte dich weiß Gott nicht anpflaumen. Aber anders kann ich das nicht sagen...) 


Grüße

EDIT: Und bitte kein Blitz, da die Farben nicht mit den "echten" bzw. natürlichen Farben übereinstimmen (Lack am Helm). Zum anderen kann der Einbau-Blitz nur eine Verschlusszeit von max. 1/200 sec. und das reicht bei solchen schnellen Bewegungen nicht aus!


----------



## lukidtm (27. März 2012)

aber dann wäre die schöne dynamic weg chris  

ist immer eine sache was man haben will. 1/1000 mit großer Blende und ohen blitz wäre vlt auch drinnen gewesen.

Luki


----------



## MTWTFSS (27. März 2012)

geht nicht um die schärfe sonder das die Perspektive mMn einfach matsch ist!


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. März 2012)

Komm mal runter und hate nicht gleich rum!
Dir gefällt die Perspektive nicht, dann ist das doch in Ordnung, aber Lukas so anzupflaumen, der erst seit kurzem Bikefotos macht finde ich einfach nur dreist!


----------



## MTWTFSS (27. März 2012)

ich pflaum hier niemanden an, die Reaktionen sind nur ein wenig sehr überschwänglich. mir gings lediglich um die Perspektive der rest ist vollkommen ok.


----------



## lukidtm (27. März 2012)

jeder hat andere ansichten  

freu mich aufjedenfall schon wieder aufs fotos machen bei dir chris und  aufs fahren natrülich auch, der singletrail ist echt nice. wert wohl öfter mal von uns rüber zu euch kommen  

Aber bis ostern siehts eh schlecht aus mitm biken bei mir  

Blümchen und schatten schatzi euch viel spaß bei den N.trails morgen!

Luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. März 2012)

Dann drückt das auch so aus, wie z.b. "ich hätte die perspektive anders gewählt/gefällt mir nicht, aber anonsten ok"
Aber nicht "totaler matsch" !!!
Alles eine Frage wie man sich ausdrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (27. März 2012)

ja die Perspektive ist einfach matsch.


----------



## rupsk0 (27. März 2012)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage wie man sich ausdrückt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2012)

Na, hier ist der Ton ja mal wieder freundlich. Komm mal runter Jonny.
DIR gefällt die Perspektive nicht. Schon mal überlegt, dass Lukas das vielleicht nicht die Bohne interessiert? Mein Ding ist es auch nicht, aber ich habe perspektivisch schon viel schlimmeres gesehen und freue mich, wenn es Lukas gefällt. Und wenn alle Fotofritzes den gleichen Geschmack hättem, würde ich nicht mehr ins Fotoalbum schauen.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. März 2012)

hammergeile Bilder Leute! ... ich könnt mich auch nicht entscheiden!
Aber die Hörner auf dem Helm von Kenny sind ja mal seeeehr ... Geschmacksache ?!  Is der denn jetzt doch wieder öfter hier in HH?  na solang er seinen Helm trägt freu ich mir über Mitfahrer 

na ich leide vor Entzug und freue mich, wenn dat Examen rum is ...
solang wird es jetzt immer ruhiger um mich, ruft mich lieber an oder so, ich muss mal echt das Forum-rumgedaddel leider sein lassen. meinen letzten Post bzgl August merkt euch schon mal vor 
also dann bis im Juni, solang versuch ich gas zu geben und wenn dann nur spontan wat zu machen ...

Fahrt für mich mit und sagt, wenn Ihr auf der Ecke hier seid 
tschööö


----------



## lukidtm (28. März 2012)

Danke

also kenny war das erstemal dieses jahr in HH mein ich 

Luki


----------



## MTWTFSS (28. März 2012)

morgen jemand an den n-trails habe frei (Ganztages Konferenzen) hab gut lust das rad zu bewegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bl4blub (28. März 2012)

Kann leider erst ab viertel nach fünf, das wohl zu spät oder?


----------



## MTWTFSS (28. März 2012)

jap leider schon.


----------



## DaZarter85 (29. März 2012)

ich kann leider auch nicht, werde den ganzen Tag im Büro abhängen...
viel Spaß dir,


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. März 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich würde am Sonntag gere irgendwo fahren gehen. Am liebsten wären mir die N-trails oder Rissen. Wollte gegen 12:00 am Trail sein. Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschließen?
Ps. Meine Freundin kommt mit und versucht wieder Fotos zu machen.


----------



## rupsk0 (29. März 2012)

Vorbehaltlich erträglichen Wetters hätt ich nix dagegen, am Sonntag auch endlich mal die N-Trails abzuchecken


----------



## Bl4blub (29. März 2012)

dito, wäre bei ordentlichem wetter auch dabei. müsste mich nur jmd
aufpicken, ich hab nämlich keinen plan wohin ich muss


----------



## rupsk0 (29. März 2012)

Hab zwar ne Beschreibung iwo, aber sammeln dort an der U-Bahn o.Ä. wär nich verkehrt


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. März 2012)

ja, der Plan geht mittlerweile Richtung N-Trails. Treffpunkt könnte 11:40 U Steinfurhter Allee sein. Bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter. Leichter Regen stört mich nicht. Wenn es wie aus Eimern gießt, bleibe ich auch Zuhause.


----------



## rupsk0 (29. März 2012)

daumen hoch!


----------



## maxl188 (29. März 2012)

Bei gutem Wetter versuche ich auch zu kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (29. März 2012)

Sonntag bin ich auch bei n-trails am start kann euch ab steinfurther Allee mitnehmen ist kein Thema.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2012)

Wer will morgen noch mit in den VP bzw. in die City?
Wir sind 15:12 in Stellingen.
Sonntag haben wir als Alternativvorschlag HaBe Tour anzubieten.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2012)

Hamburg *trööööööt*

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1089723


----------



## MTWTFSS (29. März 2012)

hallooooooo das gefällt mir. wo sind die trails? falls man fragen darf malte.


----------



## lukidtm (29. März 2012)

Poppenbüttel 

wende dich mal an Blackdog!

Luki


----------



## MTWTFSS (29. März 2012)

muchas gracias! deine fotos gefallen echt sehr malte, hast dich sehr stark verbessert


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2012)

@MTWTFSS: Danke Es geht stetig weiter. Was ist aus eurem Medienprojekt geworden?
Poppenbüttel/Langenhorn hat Lukas ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## lukidtm (29. März 2012)

Jo Malte muss ich auchnochmal Sagen hübsche fotos.

Würde gern mal im Sommer mit dir zsm unterwegs sein Radeln mitm Blümchen udn Fotos machen 

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2012)

Kriegen wir hin

@Blümchen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (29. März 2012)

haha hast du gar nicht mitbekommen oder malte? ich hab nichts mehr mit justus zu tun schon seit 2 oder 2 1/2 Jahren nicht mehr.

ps: ich bins jonas.


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2012)

Er weiß, dass du Jonas bist^^

@Shadow: 
 Was genau möchtest du mir sagen?


----------



## MTWTFSS (29. März 2012)

haha dachte ich erwähne es mal nachdem ich mir nen neuen acc. zugelegt habe.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2012)

Ich wusste, dass du das bist

@Bloem: Habe mir gerade ein  geholt


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass du das bist
> 
> @Bloem: Habe mir gerade ein  geholt


Achso, na dann mal eine Gute Nacht Schatzi


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2012)

Dir auch Schnuggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (30. März 2012)

Was geht hier denn??  
BTW. Schöne Foddos


----------



## DaZarter85 (30. März 2012)

Ich versuche Sonntag auch zu kommen,vielleicht mit meinem Mädel, würde dann gegen allein gegen 12 UBahn Steinfurther sein. Wenn mein Mädel mit kommt, fahren wir direkt hin. Geht heut Abend was in der City? Ab ich denke mal 17 uhr wäre ich noch für eine Weile dabei!


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. März 2012)

DaZarter85 schrieb:


> Ich versuche Sonntag auch zu kommen,vielleicht mit meinem Mädel, würde dann gegen allein gegen 12 UBahn Steinfurther sein. Wenn mein Mädel mit kommt, fahren wir direkt hin. Geht heut Abend was in der City? Ab ich denke mal 17 uhr wäre ich noch für eine Weile dabei!


WIr sind so ab 17Uhr in der City unterwegs, das stimmt. 
schick mir am besten mal deine handynummer per pn, dann könnten wir dir bescheid geben, wann wir vorraussichtlich da sind und wo genau.


----------



## Mr.Nox (30. März 2012)

So, dann ist Sonntag gegen 11:40 am Steinfurther Alle großes gesammel? Wir können auch 12:00 machen, damit Zarter mitkommen kann und nicht alleine fahren muss. Ich komm auch mit der Bahn. Wahrscheinlich von Berliner Tor aus!
1.Ich
2. Mtwtfss
3.rupsko
4.maxl
5.zarter
6. bl4blub
7.....??

einfach einklinken, ich editier dann.


----------



## DaZarter85 (30. März 2012)

Also wenn ich mitkommekanns auch mit 11.40Uhr klappen.... muß das nur mit meiner Frau absprechen....


----------



## MTWTFSS (30. März 2012)

von mir aus gerne Punkt 12h


----------



## Andreas5000 (30. März 2012)




----------



## Blackdog1981 (30. März 2012)

Andreas5000 schrieb:


>




Geil ich glaube ich geh heute dort vorbei 
Das ist ja bei mir um die Ecke.


----------



## Bl4blub (30. März 2012)

Von mir aus auch gerne zwölf Uhr, ich muss doch nen Stück fahren und vor allem bin ich morgen Abend noch unterwegs


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. März 2012)

Morgen 13:00 ab Kärntener Hütte Tour durch die HaBes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (31. März 2012)

Hossa - ich muss mich mal ausnahmsweise melden ... bei einem Foto-Wettbewerb hat es der Photograph -Kollege mit mir geschafft  
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3898647773/"]Die wilde Seite der Fotografie 2.0: Neue Wege aus dem fotografischen Alltagstrott: Amazon.de: Cyrill Harnischmacher (Hrsg.): Bücher[/ame]

...

sosnt habt Ihr ja geile neue Bilder und wie man da sehen  kann, dieses Jahr gebt Ihr ja alle ordentlich Gas und seid am Schaufeln ... ouh man - da bin ich neidisch ooooohne Ende 


na rockt weiter und vllt mach ich bei gutem Wetter zu Ostern an einem Tag doch ne Ausnahme für einen Quicki ?! ... bitte jedoch per Telefon 
... gern auch wegem Osterfeuer ...

schönen Abend 
bis baaald


----------



## Bl4blub (1. April 2012)

Ich kann leider nun schon Absagen, werde es morgen früh mehr schaffen. Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß


----------



## Mr.Nox (1. April 2012)

ok, wenigstens bescheid gesagt! Sehr gut.
Ich denke alle sind mit der Zeit um 12:00 zufrieden. Treffpunkt für die restlichen Leute an U Steinfurther Allee.


----------



## DaZarter85 (1. April 2012)

icke bin da...12:00.


----------



## Kris95 (1. April 2012)

Bisschen gebastelt  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1092158


----------



## lukidtm (1. April 2012)

richtig gut gemacht!!

top


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. April 2012)

Saubere Arbeit


----------



## Kris95 (1. April 2012)

Danke


----------



## Bl4blub (2. April 2012)

und wie war es gestern? hattet ja noch gutes wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rupsk0 (2. April 2012)

N-Trails haben Laune gemacht; Location + Mitfahrer =


----------



## Mr.Nox (2. April 2012)

Ja, fand ich auch sehr angenehm. Wenn Daddel da ist, laber ich mit ihm nur immer soviel...


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2012)

Das kenne ich.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2012)

Ihr Sabbeltaschen  Fahren ist angesagt, wenn man schonmal da ist.


----------



## Daddelmann (2. April 2012)

Also die Kritik überlese ich mal ganz schnell  also ich habe ja am Sonntag geschaufelt!!! Übrigens war es ganz gut, dass ich die Tage nicht so viel gefahren bin, auch Mittwoch. Ich bin gestern noch kreislaufbedingt umgekippt.. das zu meiner Entschuldigung


----------



## maxl188 (3. April 2012)

Ich fand es auch gut, euch kennen zu lernen! 
Wie sieht es denn morgen Nachmittag/Abend bei euch aus?
Ich würde gerne, sofern das Wetter halbwegs hält, eine Feierabendrunde drehen. So ab 17-17:30 Uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (3. April 2012)

also ich würd gern bisschen bei uns am hometrail fahren gehen. 

Luki


----------



## Bl4blub (3. April 2012)

Ich kann leider erst wieder ab Montag, aber viel Spaß.


----------



## ThorbenH. (4. April 2012)

Bin morgen wohl im Volkspark unterwegs mitm Kumpel...werden wohl so gegen 16:30 Uhr da aufkreuzen!
Wer sich anschließen will ist gerne gesehen..


----------



## ThorbenH. (4. April 2012)

Wird wohl morgen doch nichts mit VP...
wer dennoch interesse bitte bis morgen (Donnerstag) bis spätestens 07:00 Uhr melden!!


----------



## MTWTFSS (4. April 2012)

also ich bin Freitag an den n-trails und nicolo wird auch da sein soweit ich weiß wer lust hat kann rumkommen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. April 2012)

ich bin am Freitag auch da. Wir wollen filmen, es kommt extra jemand vom Dirtlight District und filmt ein bisschen mit einem HD Camcorder. *ironie* Nur coole und schnelle Leute kommen mit aufs Video.*Ironie aus*Gefilmt wird der Trail mit dem Wallride. Fab aus Großhansdorf kommt auch


----------



## Kris95 (5. April 2012)

also ich wäre jetzt bald an den n-Trails aber ich weiß ja nicht genau wo die liegen. will da jetzt noch heute einer hin?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (5. April 2012)

hi Leute!
Da ich heute eine praktische Prüfung schon mal bestanden habe gönne ich mir morgen doch noch etwas ausgleich - morgen bin ich zuerst bei Mitstreitern um die Ecke von der Kiesgrube, wnen ich schon da bin dann fahr ich da sicher auch ... Irmgard und Luke (und Christopher ?!? ) , ich seh euch dann ja da ... 
bis frühen Nachmittag so in Blankenese ... und wenn ihr nachher an den Ntrails noch seid bin ich gern noch mal da ...
nun, vllt sehen wir uns ja, ich mach mal ne kleene Nightride-Runde und vorbereiten, labert mir gern auf den AB oder ruft mich unterwegs an ...
bis morgen
so und nu Party


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. April 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> ich bin am Freitag auch da. Wir wollen filmen, es kommt extra jemand vom Dirtlight District und filmt ein bisschen mit einem HD Camcorder. *ironie* Nur coole und schnelle Leute kommen mit aufs Video.*Ironie aus*Gefilmt wird der Trail mit dem Wallride. Fab aus Großhansdorf kommt auch



hahaha alles klar linus! haha wollen wir uns steinfurther Allee treffen?


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. April 2012)

Ich komm dieses mal mit dem Auto gegen 12:00 uhr direkt am Berg an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (5. April 2012)

achso ok ja ich bin dann auch gegen 12h da und komme mit der bahn und dann von steinfurther Allee aus.


----------



## capcom (5. April 2012)

Grüße nach Hamburg.. off topic .. aber vielleicht habt Ihr Interesse

http://www.bikeday-lueneburg.de/

Wie jedes Jahr soll hier auch ein bischen Spass für Freerider und co geboten werden.


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. April 2012)

downhill rennen?


----------



## christophersch (5. April 2012)

fääät. DH Rennen!!! ich bin dabei


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. April 2012)

würde ja gerne vorher mal Fotos von der Strecke sehen um zu schauen ob es sich lohnt hinzufahren.


----------



## Daddelmann (6. April 2012)

Fahren, was neues erleben, Freunde halten und neue Kontakte knüpfen lohnt immer ;-)


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. April 2012)

Ja verdammt, wieso denn an dem Wochenende


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. April 2012)

So Leute,
der Tag heute war der Burner. Ich wollte schon immer mal als Modell herhalten  Von 12:30 bis 17:00 haben wir gefilmt, sollte also einiges brauchbares dabei sein. Vielen Dank nochmal an Phil und Carsten, die extra aus Norderstedt vorbeigekommen sind (ja, obwohl sie es nicht lesen werden). Das erste mal seit langen, dass ich mal richtig platt bin nach dem Biken.

Klaus, hab dich gestern Abend angerufen, da war leider besetzt und dann hab ich das vergessen. Tut mir leid. Hoffe beim nächsten mal klappt es!
LG


----------



## christophersch (6. April 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> würde ja gerne vorher mal Fotos von der Strecke sehen um zu schauen ob es sich lohnt hinzufahren.



Die Strecke soll ganz nett sein. Ne Mischung aus Singletrail und Freeride.
Letztes Jahr hat Jasper Jauch gewonnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (6. April 2012)

wayne interessierts? startet ja auch als einer der wenigen deutschen im wc.

edit: woher hast du die infos christopher?


----------



## Daddelmann (6. April 2012)

Chill mal, ich fande die Info ehrlich gesagt recht informativ und interessant.


----------



## christophersch (6. April 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> wayne interessierts? startet ja auch als einer der wenigen deutschen im wc.
> 
> edit: woher hast du die infos christopher?



naja, vielleicht kann man sich daraus ableiten, dass dies eine vernünftige Strecke ist, und sie dir schnelle Gegner bietet. Nicht so einen Kindergarten kack. 

Die Infos hab ich von den Locals dort...


----------



## MTWTFSS (6. April 2012)

hä? war gar nicht böse gemeint ist mir nur relativ egal obs jasper jauch oder Günther Grass war der gewonnen hat. und wenn der jauch da mitfährt ist es ja eh nicht mehr allzu überraschend das er gewonnen hat. ok das mit den locals klingt interessant...würde echt gerne mal Fotos sehen.


----------



## christophersch (6. April 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> hä? war gar nicht böse gemeint ist mir nur relativ egal obs jasper jauch oder Günther Grass war der gewonnen hat. und wenn der jauch da mitfährt ist es ja eh nicht mehr allzu überraschend das er gewonnen hat. ok das mit den locals klingt interessant...würde echt gerne mal Fotos sehen.



Wenn du es nicht böse meinst, was ich im Übrigen auch nicht geglaubt habe, warum muss es sich denn andauernd danach anhören?

(und nein, ich bin nicht angepisst. Meine Laune ist nach wie vor gut!  )

Edit: wart mal, ich suche nach Fotos


----------



## christophersch (6. April 2012)

die Aufnahmen aus Malente musst du einfach aussortieren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (6. April 2012)

Wenns Günther Grass wäre würde ich auf jeden Fall kommen. Alleine um ihm für seine jüngste Veröffentlichung zu gratulieren


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. April 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wenns Günther Grass wäre würde ich auf jeden Fall kommen. Alleine um ihm für seine jüngste Veröffentlichung zu gratulieren


made my day! 

@jonas: du hörst dich wirklich meistens ein wenig pissig an


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. April 2012)

Ist ein soziologisches Phänomen, auf das man im Internet immer wieder trifft.


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. April 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ist ein soziologisches Phänomen, auf das man im Internet immer wieder trifft.


Hätt' ich jetzt nicht gedacht!


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. April 2012)

Deshalb sag ich es ja nochmal


----------



## lukidtm (6. April 2012)

ihr 2 ey  

Malte:
Chris hat mir von eurer Linien Idee bei usn erzählt und sie gezeigt, bin sehr angetan davon.
Denkmal nächste woche gehts los mit freiräumen  
@ All 
Anpackende hände am besten mit Werkzeug können wir immer gebrauchen! 

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. April 2012)

So sind wir

Das war eher die Idee von Chris. Nur der Sprung durch die Birke war von uns. Hoffe wir schaffen es bald mal vorbei zu kommen, dann kann ich auch das Abschlussgap in Rissen springen.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (7. April 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> ...
> Klaus, hab dich gestern Abend angerufen, da war leider besetzt und dann hab ich das vergessen. Tut mir leid. Hoffe beim nächsten mal klappt es!
> LG


 okay, danke für Deine Antwort, zwar leider zu spät dass ich hätte noch rumkommen können, aber ich weiß bescheid. Schade drum, nächstes Mal ... wär ja gern mit drauf gewesen auch wenn ich noch nicht so dicke Tricks ziehen kann ...  ... hatt aber nix von Dir gehört und ich dachte das fällt aus wegen schlechter Wetterprognose ...


...
nach dem ich mich mit den kickenden Viechern in der Kiesgrube nicht anfreunden wollte wollt ich dann noch was ziehn was ich sicher pack- na und da war VoPa nicht weit weg ... da dann den großen paar mal easy gezogen  ... aber da is nun auch ein großer, der Kickt ... aber ich muss meine Laufräder zentireren lassen und danach bei nächster Gelegenheit will ich mich dort mit dem Kicken anfreunden und daaaaaann *Christopher* ...
Dann möchte ich mit Dir den oberen Roadgap ziehn und mich mit der Anfahrt von unten anfreunden ... also dieses hochgeschwindigkeits-in die Kurve-pressen  ... aber vor Peru und meinem Examen lass ich es wohl bei dem von mir sicher gekonnten ... und wenn Du dann wirklich in Kanada - B.C. bist, dann muss ich das mit Linus oder so machen ... - fährt ja fast niemand mehr die kranken Monster da unten ...   ich muss da echt mal sehen, wie ich das im Sommer dann sehe ...




@Luki: ich weiß jetzt gar nicht ob ich auf nem Bild mit rauf bin - aber sonst schick's mir gern per mail ... hast ja meine MSN ... Danke 




haut rein, lasst's Euch gut gehen, bleibt gesund und bis zum nächsten Mal - tschüüüß


----------



## Jo0ken (7. April 2012)

Moin, nochmal zu unserem Bikeday.

Das Mini DH Rennen findet nicht in unserem Pachtwald statt sondern auf einer Strecke beim ADAC Zentrum. Bilder sind n paar auf der bikeday-lueneburg.de seite unter 2009. Die Strecke ist aber doch ziemlich umgebaut worden. Egal ob Herr Jauch oder ähnlich aufkreuzt gehts denke ich eher darum mal Leute aus der Umgebung kennen zu lernen. Neben dem DH gibts auch noch einen Dirt Contest der vielleicht interessanter ist für manche? Dort starten zwar recht gute locals aber gute dirter tauchen ja immer irgendwie irgendwo mal auf. 
In erster Linie ist das auch einfach ein großes Meetandgrill  Wenn ihr also Lust habt vorbei zu kommen wäre das sicher ne coole Sache!

Wie gehts eigentlich deinem Rücken Chris? Thale war gut, aber einer von uns und der eine Wolter mussten ins KH. Warn bisschen matschig...

Also. RideOn.
Jo


----------



## MTWTFSS (7. April 2012)

also ich wäre sehr interessiert. dirt fahren kann ich auch hahaha schau mal ob ich das hinbekomme da aufzutauchen 

edit: Strecke sieht ja nett aus denke ich komme aufjedenfall wenn Ichs einrichten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (8. April 2012)

Jo0ken schrieb:


> Moin, nochmal zu unserem Bikeday.
> 
> Das Mini DH Rennen findet nicht in unserem Pachtwald statt sondern auf einer Strecke beim ADAC Zentrum. Bilder sind n paar auf der bikeday-lueneburg.de seite unter 2009. Die Strecke ist aber doch ziemlich umgebaut worden. Egal ob Herr Jauch oder ähnlich aufkreuzt gehts denke ich eher darum mal Leute aus der Umgebung kennen zu lernen. Neben dem DH gibts auch noch einen Dirt Contest der vielleicht interessanter ist für manche? Dort starten zwar recht gute locals aber gute dirter tauchen ja immer irgendwie irgendwo mal auf.
> In erster Linie ist das auch einfach ein großes Meetandgrill  Wenn ihr also Lust habt vorbei zu kommen wäre das sicher ne coole Sache!
> ...



Coole Sache. Joa, Rücken ist wieder halbwegs in Ordnung. Die Muskeln sind halt noch etwas verzerrt, aber das wird schon. Muss demnächst halt etwas Aufbau-Training machen.

Das mit Lüneburg wird spaßig! Hab' richtig bock mal wieder auf Zeit irgendwo runter zu ballern 

Grüße

btw. sach mal bescheid, wenn du mal pumpen willst! Du hast doch jetzt nen Hardtail, oder?


----------



## Bl4blub (8. April 2012)

Sagt mal will morgen jmd ein wenig aufs Bike?


----------



## ThorbenH. (9. April 2012)

Bl4blub schrieb:


> Sagt mal will morgen jmd ein wenig aufs Bike?




Wann und wo denn??


----------



## christophersch (9. April 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wenns Günther Grass wäre würde ich auf jeden Fall kommen. Alleine um ihm für seine jüngste Veröffentlichung zu gratulieren



Btw. Ähm. Ich möchte hier wirklich keine politische Diskussion lostreten, aber das hier meinst du dich nicht wirklich ernst, oder??!
Der Typ gehört imho in die Klapse! mehr nicht. 

Grüße

Ps: nochmal ein passendes Thema: wir haben heute unser Roadgap umgebaut. Etwas länger, etwas höher, etwas steiler und etwas schöner. Mittwoch ist eine Verlängerung des Zielsprunges geplant. Hilfe könnten wir gebrauchen! Holz ist schon gesammelt. Trotzdem werden wir wohl 3STD brauchen. Mit etwas Hilfe natürlich weniger.....


----------



## lukidtm (9. April 2012)

Ich guckmal
vlt schaff ich es vorbeizugucken

wollt nur wenns geht und jemand hilft an unserem trail schaufeln

Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (10. April 2012)

Ich hab mittlerweile aufgehört zu Fragen, ob jemand helfen kommen möchte... Wenn es nicht der Trail um die Ecke ist oder der Hometrail, kommt auch keiner vorbei. Kann ich auch irgendwie verstehen, irgendwo zu helfen, wo man 1Std hinfährt und nur 1mal im 1/4 Jahr vorbei kommt. So hält jeder "seinen" Trail in Schuss. Ich bin leider der gearschte, weil ich überall ne Stunde hinbrauche mit der Bahn 

PS. was ist denn mit Günni gewesen? Hab das gar  nicht so mitbekommen. Ich sollte mich mal infromieren gehen.

pps: Ich werde wohl mit beiden Bikes bei den Lüneburger Bikedays sein


----------



## Bl4blub (10. April 2012)

ich werde es wohl nicht schaffen, nicht das ich nichtmal wüsste wo ich hin muss  
muss heute aber auch länger im Büro bleiben und schaffe das dann mal gar net


----------



## MTWTFSS (10. April 2012)

hey linus find ich super das du bei den lüneburg bikedays dabei bist will da auch tierisch gerne hin. allerdings nur mitm großen rad denke ich. bin bis dahin wohl wieder mobil aber falls nicht hättest du noch platz im auto für mich?


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. April 2012)

@Chris: JaNeUndSo. Seine sehr radikale Ausdrucksweise sein Gehabe in den letzten Tagen sowie sein Ton sind nicht so klasse, aber er hat etwas gesagt, was wahr ist und so deutlich sich keiner zu sagen wagt. Die politische Situation die Israel momentan im mittlere Osten provoziert, ist inakzeptabel. Selbstverständlich trägt der Iran seinen Teil dazu bei, aber Israel ist für mich im Moment ein absolut rotes Tuch (Israel, vertreten durch sein Politik, nicht die Juden). 
Aber mich nervt politische Geschreibsel im Forum. Entweder PM oder wir quatschen mal wieder live, dann kommts nicht so leicht zu Missverständnissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThorbenH. (10. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ps: nochmal ein passendes Thema: wir haben heute unser Roadgap umgebaut. Etwas länger, etwas höher, etwas steiler und etwas schöner. Mittwoch ist eine Verlängerung des Zielsprunges geplant. Hilfe könnten wir gebrauchen! Holz ist schon gesammelt. Trotzdem werden wir wohl 3STD brauchen. Mit etwas Hilfe natürlich weniger.....




umgebaut?! aber noch "rüberollbar" oder muss ich jetzt "ziehen" so wie ich es eigtl jetzt schon mache


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2012)

Um auch darauf zurück zu kommen:


christophersch schrieb:


> Ps: nochmal ein passendes Thema: wir haben heute unser Roadgap umgebaut. Etwas länger, etwas höher, etwas steiler und etwas schöner. Mittwoch ist eine Verlängerung des Zielsprunges geplant. Hilfe könnten wir gebrauchen! Holz ist schon gesammelt. Trotzdem werden wir wohl 3STD brauchen. Mit etwas Hilfe natürlich weniger.....


Warum steiler?  Ihr habt es doch höher gemacht schreibst du!


----------



## christophersch (11. April 2012)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Um auch darauf zurück zu kommen:
> 
> Warum steiler?  Ihr habt es doch höher gemacht schreibst du!



Nicht viel. Sieht jetzt einfach schöner aus und man kann wohl auch mit 2 km/h mehr anrollen 

Wie er sich genau verhält kann ich noch nicht sagen. Bin ihn auch noch nicht gesprungen...


----------



## Mr.Nox (11. April 2012)

Größer ist immer Gut. Wenn man nicht drüberspringen mag, dann halt einen anderen Trail fahren und sich langsam rantasten. Irgendwo muss man in Hamburg ja mal Airtime genießen können


----------



## christophersch (11. April 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Größer ist immer Gut. Wenn man nicht drüberspringen mag, dann halt einen anderen Trail fahren und sich langsam rantasten. Irgendwo muss man in Hamburg ja mal Airtime genießen können



Genau. Und wer nicht mitbaut hat eh Arschkarte  Schließlich bauen wir in erster Linie für uns. Wem die Sachen zu schwer/steil/groß/technisch sind, soll mal beim bauen mithelfen. Dann können wir natürlich auch persönliche Vorlieben berücksichtigen. Aber auch nur dann.
Wenn ich bei unserer Strecke das Sagen hätte, würde es sowieso ganz anders aussehen ... ! 

Grüße


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. April 2012)

wer hat denn da das sagen? also die locas die den spot angefangen haben sind schon seit Jahren nicht mehr da soweit ich das weiß. kenne den spot schon seit 08 da warst du da auch noch nicht so aktiv glaube ich und selbst da waren die schon nicht mehr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (11. April 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> wer hat denn da das sagen? also die locas die den spot angefangen haben sind schon seit Jahren nicht mehr da soweit ich das weiß. kenne den spot schon seit 08 da warst du da auch noch nicht so aktiv glaube ich und selbst da waren die schon nicht mehr da.



Eigentlich Matthias und ich. Aber wenn's ihm zu groß ist wird's trotzdem nichts, mit meinem Plan. Er ist halt eher auf der vernünftigen Seite. Aber letztenendes ist er es auch, der mit dem Laundschaftsschutzbeauftragen da spricht.
Von daher: Schritt für Schritt ausreizen 

Die ursprünglichen Erbauen (Alex und Christian W-R) sind schon seit zwei Jahren bzw. letzten Sommer nicht mehr dabei, das stimmt.


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. April 2012)

ok hatte also so halbwegs recht haha.


----------



## Mr.Nox (13. April 2012)

MoinMoin,
Ich werde an dem Rennen in Lüneburg teilnehmen. Hab aber kein Platz mehr frei Jonas, weil meine Freundin mit kommt. Sonst vielleicht mit Christopher zusammentun.


----------



## MTWTFSS (13. April 2012)

haha nene so wie es aussieht bin ich bis dahin gottseidank Wieder mobil


----------



## Technokrat (14. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Btw. Ähm. Ich möchte hier wirklich keine politische Diskussion lostreten, aber das hier meinst du dich nicht wirklich ernst, oder??!
> Der Typ gehört imho in die Klapse! mehr nicht.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Aber jetzt mal ne Frage, was ist bei euch das Roadgab und was ist der Zielspung?
Gruss


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. April 2012)

...
hey, ich brauch überallhin mit HVV auch rund ne Stunde ... zu meinen alten Hometrails in Popp vllt etwas weniger, aber VoPa und NTrails auf jeden ...

... 

sonst mit den Planungen für'n Sommer...  wir müssen noch mal schnacken, hat sich bei mir einiges geändert ...


... noch eine Woche Aufbaulehrgang und dann ist für's Examen lernen angesagt.
aber vllt mal spontan? gern immer ma wieder probieren und mich anrufen, wenn Ihr nicht böse seit falls ich doch nicht kann.

Bis bald


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. April 2012)

@Techno: Roadgap: Oben über den Weg, Zielsprung: Das Megagap vor dem Step-up.


----------



## Markusdr (16. April 2012)

Moin,

hab da mal ne Frage: Ich wohne in Eimsbüttel und fahre am Wochenende immer in die Fischbeker Heide / Harburger Berge /Rosengaten und drehe dort meine Tour. Ich bin MTBler und weniger Freerider =), würde aber gerne mal unter der Woche in den Volkspak fahren, sind ja nur nen paar Kilometer dorthin. 

Kann man dort auch mit dem MTB durch (Rotwild C1 fs)? Ich gehe dort oft mit dem Hund, aber wohl an der falschen Stelle =). Den ein oder anderen Sprung nehme ich gerne mit, aber für große Dinge ist mein Rad natürlich nicht ausgelegt =). 

Dank Euch für ne Info.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. April 2012)

Volkspark besteht sonst halt aus Wald/Schotter/Kieswegen. Kannst du schon Biken gehen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (17. April 2012)

So Leute,
ich hab mir dann mal was Schickes gegönnt 
Foto folgt dann die Tage, wenn das Teil da ist. Bin ja schon ein wenig hippelig wie es sich dann fährt. Und die ganzen Knöpfe...HUI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (17. April 2012)

klingt aber sehr interessant linus


----------



## MTWTFSS (18. April 2012)

hahahaha linus! sehr gut, ich weiß dann ja schon was es geworden ist denke ich!


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. April 2012)

Es ist noch nicht der Rahmen, dass kann ich schon verraten


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. April 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass ich es weiß


----------



## MTWTFSS (18. April 2012)

gut linus dann habe ich doch keinen plan haha


----------



## Bl4blub (18. April 2012)

da bin ich auch mal gespannt 

sagt mal ist dieses We jmd von euch mit dem Rad unterwegs?


----------



## christophersch (18. April 2012)

Ich hoffe mal, dass ihr alle zahlreich bei den Lüneburger Bikedays erscheint!!!
Samstag ist Pumptrack angesagt!


----------



## MTWTFSS (18. April 2012)

ich bin bei den bikedays am start hoffe ich!


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. April 2012)

Ich bin auf jedenfall da, mit Freundin, Vater und 2 Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bl4blub (19. April 2012)

zu den Bikedays schaffe ich es leider nicht, habe keine Transportmöglichkeit, bzw. bin ich auch noch absolut zu unerfahren um dort mitzufahren 

@christoph pumptrack hab ich noch nie gemacht, habs mir aber mal angschaut bringt das spaß?  is irgednwie nicht so meins


----------



## christophersch (19. April 2012)

Bl4blub schrieb:


> zu den Bikedays schaffe ich es leider nicht, habe keine Transportmöglichkeit, bzw. bin ich auch noch absolut zu unerfahren um dort mitzufahren
> 
> @christoph pumptrack hab ich noch nie gemacht, habs mir aber mal angschaut bringt das spaß?  is irgednwie nicht so meins



Das mit "unerfahren" lasse ich dir nicht als Grund durchgehen. Das geht es vielmehr um Spaß haben, nicht um gewinnen !!

Pumptrack macht auch Super Laune. Und vor Allem ist es ungefähr das beste Training was du dir nur vorstellen kannst. Fahrtechnik, Beweglichkeit, Kondition und Kraft. Aber halt NUR mit einem Dirtbike, da sonst die Strecke Schaden nimmt. Aber da kann man sich auch abwechseln. Man hält eh nicht länger als 3min durch 

Grüße


----------



## Mr.Nox (19. April 2012)

Bl4blub schrieb:


> @christoph pumptrack hab ich noch nie gemacht, habs mir aber mal angschaut bringt das spaß?  is irgednwie nicht so meins



Ganz ehrlich... Es macht riesen Spaß. Am Anfang ist es natürlich (wie mit allen neuen Sachen) etwas schwierig. Hat man aber mal den dreh raus, wird immer schneller und weiß wie man die Kurven fahren kann/soll, will man gar nicht mehr auhöhren. Die Kondition ist der größte Limitierer meines Erachtens nach. Vorallem bringt es fahrtechnisch sehr viel finde ich. Ich selber merke, wie ich auf den DH/Fr- Strecken deutlich mehr "Pumpe" als vorher. Wird dadurch irgendwie "smoother"/"flowiger".

LG


----------



## christophersch (19. April 2012)

thats it! ich würde es schon fast als Sucht bezeichnen...


----------



## ginkgo (19. April 2012)

Kann ich mich voll anschließen!!
Pumptrack macht verdammt viel Spaß und ist sehr gutes Training für alles! 

Chris, wir fahren bald mal wieder!!


----------



## gazza-loddi (19. April 2012)

männer wo fahrt ihr noch so?
fischbeck  ehem bundeswehr fällt meines wissens ja flach,....wäre für mich das nächste....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. April 2012)

Der komplette Staatsforst Rosengarten hat sehr geile Trails.
Sonst die Spots die hier erwähnt sind.


*BTW: Hat jemand ein Paar Klickschuhe übrig? Ich suche welche in 43-45, je nach Firma*


----------



## Bl4blub (20. April 2012)

sag mal christoph wann willst du denn morgen zu dem Pumptrack? ich überleg gerade ob ich vorbeischaue


----------



## christophersch (20. April 2012)

Bl4blub schrieb:


> sag mal christoph wann willst du denn morgen zu dem Pumptrack? ich überleg gerade ob ich vorbeischaue



So 12h denke ich. Je nachdem wann die anderen kommen.


----------



## gazza-loddi (20. April 2012)

karlstein soll was sein hab ich läuten hören.....


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. April 2012)

Rund um den Karlstein (ist ja Rosengarten) sind ne Menge gute Trails. amn muss halt suchen, oder wissen wo sie sind.


----------



## gazza-loddi (20. April 2012)

gut -dann werd ich mich hier ma einklinken wenn ich samstags mal frei habe und umhören wer grad da ist und lust hat.


----------



## Mr.Nox (21. April 2012)

Huhu,
für die Bikedays morgen. Ist das die "ADAC-Straße 1" wo das Stattfindet?


----------



## Jo0ken (21. April 2012)

Jep und dann nord westlich hinter dem Fahrzeuggelände. Wird aber dort ausgeschildert sein.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. April 2012)

Hat irgendwer Lust am Montag den 30.04. mit mir eine kleine, entspannte & spaßige Tour in der Nordheide zu drehen?


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. April 2012)

Ich fand, es war gestern eine sehr coole Veranstaltung. Der Track gefiel mir eigentlich bis auf das "Brett" recht gut. Mit einem (für mich guten) 6. Platz von 19 auch recht erfolgreich.
Hätten mal mehr kommen können. Dem Event hätte es nicht geschadet  LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (23. April 2012)

spaßig wars aufjedenfall...aber dieses 'brett' war echt totaler Schrott haha. Strecke war auch nett aber hoffe das es nächstesmal auf der in der steinhöhe stattfindet.


----------



## Kris95 (24. April 2012)

Rein zufällig Jemand über das lange Wochenende in Winterberg? : D


----------



## Bl4blub (25. April 2012)

Würde sehr gern, leider fahre ich am Wochenende in die Heimat. Viel Spaß trotzdem


----------



## christophersch (25. April 2012)

So, hier das versprochene Video von den Bikedays in Lüneburg!


hoffe es gefällt. Dann -> liken!


----------



## Blackdog1981 (25. April 2012)

sehr schönes video


----------



## Mr.Nox (25. April 2012)

Wäähääh. Bin ich so unestetisch gefahren, dass ich nur bei der Siegerehrung mit drauf bin? Naja...Trotzdem ein sehr schönes Video.


----------



## MTWTFSS (25. April 2012)

hahaha gutes video aber dieses brett...es hat mich einfach bezwungen -.-


----------



## christophersch (25. April 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Wäähääh. Bin ich so unestetisch gefahren, dass ich nur bei der Siegerehrung mit drauf bin? Naja...Trotzdem ein sehr schönes Video.



Ich bin ganz ehrlich. Du warst auf keinem der 72 Videos drauf. Du musst dich versteckt haben. Anders kann ich, und besonders mein Bruder, sich das nicht erklären. 

Ich hab aber noch ein gutes Foto von dir, welches mein Vater geschossen hat. Wenn du mir deine E-Mail Adresse schickst, kann ich es dir mailen. Als Entschädigung sozusagen.

@Jonas. Tut mir leid, dass ich insbesondere die Szene ins Video genommen habe. Es hat das ganze einfach ein wenig aufgelockert  haha


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. April 2012)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer Lust am Montag den 30.04. mit mir eine kleine, entspannte & spaßige Tour in der Nordheide zu drehen?


?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ginkgo (25. April 2012)

In welchem Abschnitt des Tages würdest du das denn planen?
Nachmittags habe ich noch was vor... aber Vormittags hätte ich bock endlich mal wieder aufs Rad zu kommen.
Du kannst gerne auch zu uns kommen!


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. April 2012)

Mir ist es eigentlich egal wann, nur würde ich gerne hier in der Heide fahren. Habe ab Samstag nicht mehr wirklich Geld zur Verfügung


----------



## MTWTFSS (25. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> @Jonas. Tut mir leid, dass ich insbesondere die Szene ins Video genommen habe. Es hat das ganze einfach ein wenig aufgelockert  haha



haha kein Thema Christoph! das brett war einfach der todfeind aufm trail. hat dein Vater noch zufällig was von mir geknipst?


----------



## christophersch (25. April 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> haha kein Thema Christoph! das brett war einfach der todfeind aufm trail. hat dein Vater noch zufällig was von mir geknipst?



nope, leider net. Dafür gabs von dir die meisten Vids. Ich lade sie einfach mal auf nen USB Stick und brings nächstes mal mit. 

cheers
-christopher


----------



## MTWTFSS (25. April 2012)

das wäre natürlich wundervoll...ja ich ziehe Kameras eben magisch an


----------



## lukidtm (26. April 2012)

Moin

Is Sonntag oder Montag wer zufällig in Braunlage?

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schläferchriz (26. April 2012)

morgen ab 1 jemand an den n-trails?


----------



## Mr.Nox (26. April 2012)

Hier ist das, von letzter Woche so spannend angekündigt, geile Prachtstück.
Eine Fox 36 Float FIT RC2 mit 180mm wiegt mit Tapered Schaft und Achse genau 2404Gramm


----------



## christophersch (26. April 2012)

whoooaaa! 

 ich will auch


----------



## lukidtm (26. April 2012)

uui nice !!

Bleib aber meiner Travis treu.

Chris wie siehts bei dir mitm trip innen Harz aus? 

Luki


----------



## MTWTFSS (26. April 2012)

verdammt gute Forke linus! also zu der harz Idee: wenn mich jemand mitnehmen könnte wäre ich dabei!


----------



## lukidtm (26. April 2012)

Hm ja mitnehmen können wir diesemal leider keinen.


----------



## MTWTFSS (26. April 2012)

dann bin ich wohl raus wenn sonst keiner hinfährt denke ich. bin nicht sicher ob muddern das auto braucht am Samstag. was kostet son tagesticket in Braunlage?


----------



## lukidtm (26. April 2012)

10er karte fÃ¼r schÃ¼ler/student 25â¬ 

Ich bin auch nur sonntag und montag da also mit samstag wÃ¤re eh nichts fÃ¼r mich

Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (26. April 2012)

Ich weiß gar nicht ob sich ein Tagesticket lohnt. Ich bin damals mit meinem Vater dagewesen und wir haben keine 10 Fahrten an dem Tag gemacht. Haben aber erst um 12:00 mit dem Fahren begonnen und es war recht matschig. Am Ende hätte eine 10 Karte vollkommen gereicht. Der Lift brauch doch recht lang und die Gondeln für die Bikes kommen auch nicht alle 30Sekunden da runter...

Ich brauch nochmal ein paar Rahmentipps. Sollte ein Freerider sein mit ca. 180mm FW und eine Achsbreite von 135mm/142mm haben. Hintergrund ist der, dass ich mir die Steuerrrohrlängen mal notieren möchte für alle interessanten Modelle, damit ich weiß was ich an der neuen Gabel maximal Kürzen darf, damit sie auch noch in andere Rahmen später passt. Bisher notiert:
Propain Spindrift (Mein Favorit )
Giant Faith
Specialized SX-Trail (Nr. 2)
Canyon Torque frx (Nr.3)


----------



## MTWTFSS (26. April 2012)

transition tr250!!!



lukidtm schrieb:


> 10er karte fÃ¼r schÃ¼ler/student 25â¬
> 
> Ich bin auch nur sonntag und montag da also mit samstag wÃ¤re eh nichts fÃ¼r mich
> 
> Luki



also ich wÃ¼rde Montag kommen fÃ¼r einen tag bikepark denke ich wenns passt.

linus wÃ¤rste auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (26. April 2012)

hat leider ne Nabeneinbaubreite von 150mm. Wäre noch eine Option gewesen. Mich würde das ja nicht stören, nur leider hat die Tune-Nabe max. 142mm


----------



## MTWTFSS (27. April 2012)

ich nehme sie dir ab und du kaufst ne neue


----------



## christophersch (27. April 2012)

ohh Gott, nimm bloß kein Giant Faith! Das Ding ist abnormal hässlich!

Ich würde noch das SS2 in die Runde werfen!


----------



## Mr.Nox (27. April 2012)

Es geht mir ja im allgemeinen nur um die Steuerrohrlännge. Des Weiteren hab ich ja keine Klammer gesetzt dahinter. Die anderen gehen also vor  Das Spindrift wird eh nur dann abgelöst, wenn sich herausstellt das es komplett "*******" fährt. Des wegen bin ich ja in Winterberg um es zu testen.


----------



## lukidtm (27. April 2012)

Moin

Also montag kommt nochn freund von mir dazu wohl, er ist aber erst 13 und fährt demensprechend langsam, dazu kommt das er eher nen AM Fully hat aber in seinem tempo geht braunlage auch locker 

Also tageskarten gibt  es da garnicht mehr, und es sind jetzt 18 statt 12 transportgondeln, demnach kommen dir schneller. ich hab 11 abfahrten ein einem tag mal geschaft, danach war ich aber auch komplett fertig  

LInus ich würd dir vom optischem her zu nem SX trail raten  

Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (27. April 2012)

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es den nur als Rahmenset gibt. Ich werde wohl auf Kompletträder verzichten. Hab gemerkt, dass man immer irgendwas zu meckern findet... und ein Frame aus dem gebrauchtmarkt?? NE, ich bin notorischer "NEU"-Käufer^^


----------



## christophersch (27. April 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> uui nice !!
> 
> Bleib aber meiner Travis treu.
> 
> ...



hab gestern erfahren, dass ich einen kleinen aber fiesen Bandscheibenvorfall habe. Muss in nächster Zeit also viel Krankengymnastik machen und es beim Radfahren ruhig angehen lassen, damit die 4 Wochen Whistler nicht in Gefahr sind. 

Bikepark fällt also weg, -muss eh sparen 

Grüße
-Christopher


----------



## christophersch (27. April 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> und ein Frame aus dem gebrauchtmarkt?? NE, ich bin notorischer "NEU"-Käufer^^



hahah! ich auch 

Mein Bike ist aber der Gegenbeweis für deine "Es gibt immer was zu meckern" - These  

(Ok, bis auf Kleinigkeiten....)


----------



## Mr.Nox (27. April 2012)

Ich hätte zu "meckern" (heißt: wenn ich die Wahl hätte beim Aufbau)  an:
-Spank Cockpit --> Syntace Lenker und 77Designz DM
-Gabel --> Boxxer WC/888 TI
-LRS --> Tune Naben/Sapim XC-Ray/ Supra30 oder Easton "Havoc"( wenn das mit den Lagern behoben worden ist)
-Bremse --> Formula Oval
-Sattelstütze und Sattel --> Thomson Masterpiece/ Selle Italia SLR TT
Aber das ist ja immer Geschmacks- und Geldsache. Ich steh auf schweineteure Sachen und alle sagen:" du fährst eh nicht so gut, dass sich das lohnen würde. Aber, ich rauche nicht, habe keine anderen teuren Hobbies, hab kein Auto und finds einfach geil.

EDIT: Dein Bike ist auch so geil, sieht gut aus und fährt sich stimmig. Nicht, dass ich hier stänkern will.
Und jetzt kann wes wieder ans "verabreden" gehen, den eigentlich Sinn des Threads


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (27. April 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ich hätte zu "meckern" (heißt: wenn ich die Wahl hätte beim Aufbau)  an:
> -Spank Cockpit --> Syntace Lenker und 77Designz DM
> -Gabel --> Boxxer WC/888 TI
> -LRS --> Tune Naben/Sapim XC-Ray/ Supra30 oder Easton "Havoc"( wenn das mit den Lagern behoben worden ist)
> ...



Spank Lenker muss auf jeden Fall weg. Wenn das Geld wieder da ist, kommt nen Enve dran. Der 77designz ist geil, den nehme ich auch 

Die Gabel ist einfach die beste, die kommt NIEMALS weg! 

Sattel ändere ich irgend wann auch nochmal. Evtl in einen SDG Patriot oder ifly.


----------



## lukidtm (27. April 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> hab gestern erfahren, dass ich einen kleinen aber fiesen Bandscheibenvorfall habe. Muss in nächster Zeit also viel Krankengymnastik machen und es beim Radfahren ruhig angehen lassen, damit die 4 Wochen Whistler nicht in Gefahr sind.
> 
> Bikepark fällt also weg, -muss eh sparen
> 
> ...



oh das in so jungen jahren ..

Gute besserung!! 

Luki


----------



## maxl188 (27. April 2012)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne HaBes-Tour am Sonntag? So ab 11.00 Uhr?


----------



## Mr.Nox (27. April 2012)

*Nörf*
Hier ist es jetzt zusammengebaut.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1109771


----------



## christophersch (27. April 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> *Nörf*
> Hier ist es jetzt zusammengebaut.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1109771



Viel besser! mach nochmal ein Bild von Seite/Vorne 

jetzt fehlt nur noch ein gscheiter Dämpfer!

@Lukas: Ja, hat mich auch schockiert. Zumal ich viel Sport mache und alles andere als übergewichtig bin  Liegt wohl einfach an ein wenig schlechter Haltung und zu viel Hochdruck-Reiniger Arbeit. 

Aber allzu dramatisch ist es auch nicht. Der Sport und insbesondere die Reise ist nicht in Gefahr. Muss halt jetzt nur ein wenig Rückenmuskulatur aufbauen, die dann wieder die Bandscheiben entlastet.

Grüße


----------



## maxl188 (28. April 2012)

Ist morgen echt niemand motiviert? Oder seid ihr wo anders zum fahren? :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. April 2012)

Die Gabel ist nicht die beste Die Ruckelt wie ein Landroverfahrwerk


----------



## lukidtm (6. Mai 2012)

Mal ein Bild aus Braunlage: 



Ohne Blitz wäre glaub ich besser gewesen naja nächstes mal 

Restlichen bilder gibts hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/48901 

Leider siind sie alle nicht so dolle find ich.

LUki


----------



## christophersch (6. Mai 2012)

Blitz ist immer Kacke. Zudem ist auch die Verschlusszeit beschränkt. 

Bilder sind aber durchweg solide und gut!


----------



## lukidtm (6. Mai 2012)

Danke 

Das du keinen Blitz magst wusste ich  

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Mai 2012)

Immer diese Blitzpauschalaussagen. Ohne Blitz hättest du das Bild da oben nicht scharf in den Kasten bekommen. Und ich kann bis 1/8000 blitzen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. Mai 2012)

@ all: denkt auch mal an mich ;D ... wenn ihr spontan in der Gegend seid, sonst eine Runde für mich mit drehen 


@Josi:  habt ihr noch alle Reifen komplett entlüftet? ich habe hier nun eine DVD rumliegen, mit Material zum Schneiden bei Dir ... wenn Du das nächste mal bei Dir einlädst mit neuem Rad bzw bei mir hier irgendwo in der Gegend rumflitzt XD ...


@ Chris: weiterhin gute Besserung ...



tschööö


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. Mai 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist nicht die beste Die Ruckelt wie ein Landroverfahrwerk



Das weißt du woher wenn ich fragen darf?
Mein durch die gegend rollern war ganz cool. Straffer ist sie auf jedenfall, wenn man sich an die Fox Richtlinien hält. Ansprechverhalten fand ich jetzt auf anhieb besser als bei meiner alten "Van".


----------



## Blackdog1981 (6. Mai 2012)

[email protected] nee haben wir nicht gemacht, das wäre gemein gewissen  ja kannst das nächstes mal mit bring.

[email protected] schönes bild


----------



## christophersch (6. Mai 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Das weißt du woher wenn ich fragen darf?
> Mein durch die gegend rollern war ganz cool. Straffer ist sie auf jedenfall, wenn man sich an die Fox Richtlinien hält. Ansprechverhalten fand ich jetzt auf anhieb besser als bei meiner alten "Van".



..das ist die beste 180mm Gabel zZ. auf dem Markt  lass dir nichts einreden 

Sie wird aber noch softer. Und wenn sie dir zu wenig progressiv ist, hilft etwas mehr float öl in der Luftkammer


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Mai 2012)

Also ich meinte die 40 vom Chris, mit dem Landroverfahrwerk.

Zu 180er 36 kann ich nix sagen, aber dass sie besser ist als 66RC3Ti und N`Dee kann ich mir kaum vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (6. Mai 2012)

Ich würde sagen, die Gabeln funktionieren alle gut. Man muss die Gabel raussuchen, die einen vom Federverhalten am besten zusagt. Plüschig und schön soft oder Straffer und dadurch eine "aktivere" Fahrweise.


----------



## schläferchriz (7. Mai 2012)

Fahre am Donnerstag bis Sonntag nach Winterberg und hätte noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit frei. Einfach melden falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## Bl4blub (7. Mai 2012)

Traumhaft, Interesse besteht immer 
wann willst du denn donnerstags losfahren?


----------



## Kris95 (7. Mai 2012)

War ja über den 1. Mai dort, schaut euch mal die Red Bull Berg Line an  Monster Teile, 13 Meter hohe Landehügel


----------



## lukidtm (7. Mai 2012)

Ma mein run den Freeride runter in Braunlage.

Einmal fast gelegt und ein fast Baumklatscher  

Luki


----------



## christophersch (7. Mai 2012)




----------



## schläferchriz (8. Mai 2012)

Fahre Donnerstag früh los. Wollten halt noch nen halben Tag radeln. Sonntags dann am Vormittag zurück, da wir Samstag abends da immernoch etwas feiern gehen und wochenende das Fahren nicht groß lohnt wegen der langen Wartezeiten am Lift.


----------



## Bl4blub (8. Mai 2012)

wird bei mir leider nix, müsste dann 2 tage frei nehmen und das sitzt im moment nicht drin, aber danke fürs angebot 
nächste mal gern


----------



## schläferchriz (8. Mai 2012)

kein Problem. Da wird sicher noch das ein oder andere Mal ne Runde im Harz drin sein diese Saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bl4blub (8. Mai 2012)

*thumbs up* super


----------



## Bl4blub (9. Mai 2012)

is denn jmd von euch samstag nachmittag in HH zum biken unterwegs?


----------



## Mr.Nox (9. Mai 2012)

Ich würde gerne, aber ich feier mein Geburtstag nach.


----------



## schläferchriz (9. Mai 2012)

platz ist nun auch wech Ärgert euch mal schön... Das Wetter soll traumhaft werden


----------



## lukidtm (9. Mai 2012)

wenn ich es schaffe will ich am we mal wieder annen hometrail viel bauen. 

Luki


----------



## Bl4blub (9. Mai 2012)

hometrail ist bei dir wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (9. Mai 2012)

Also wenn das wetter am Samstag mit spielt sind ein paar Leute von mir und ich in Malente


----------



## lukidtm (9. Mai 2012)

Hometrail wäre in Blankenese/Rissen
aber wie es aussieht bin ich samstag wohl aufm wasser und nur sonntag am trail

Luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (9. Mai 2012)

Plan Änderung Samstag ab 11uhr sind wir In HH Volkspark und dann Hafencity


----------



## HamburgerBerg (10. Mai 2012)

Luki, Du gibst da ja echt mal Stoff - sieht sehr flott aus !
Coole Bilder haste geschossen, nur Kenny is mir mit den Hörnern ... naja, irgendwie nicht so mein lieblingsmotiv ^^ (aber das brauch ich nicht mehr sagen, oder XD - ne im Ernst, Luki, Du machst echt coole Bilder und Filme! )




_*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Linus*_!
da komm ich aus der Spätschicht und trink noch vorm Ratzen ein Bierchen auf Dich, Prost 


bis dennsen 

(PS: Probeklausur habe ich über Klassendurchschnitt bestanden, noch wenige Wochen und paar Tage - dann ist's geschafft! - dann müssen wir Feier-Biken  ... und wer Zeit und Lust hat, denkt dran, ich habe dann ultrageil lang Urlaub und will vieeeeel Biken ... muss dann spontan sehen, aber von 16.7. bis 30.8. ... )


----------



## Blackdog1981 (10. Mai 2012)

Linus Alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag,


----------



## Mr.Nox (10. Mai 2012)

Danke Danke, nicht so viele Blumen. Ich werd ja ganz rot...


----------



## ginkgo (10. Mai 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir!! 

Ich bin momentan sehr viel mit dem Segeln eingebunden, aber ich werde bestimmt mal ein freies Wochenende finden um mit euch zu fahren!!


----------



## lukidtm (10. Mai 2012)

Hier auchnochmal alles gute Linus!

und Klaus .. danke  war nur leider vorallem kenny da als Motiv  
ich selber bin nich sooo zufrieden mit den Bildern  

Luki


----------



## maxl188 (10. Mai 2012)

@Linus: Alles Gute!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Mai 2012)

Alles Gute und noch ein paar Blumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kris95 (10. Mai 2012)

Hab nochmal schnell ein Video von Winterberg zusammen geschnibbelt. http://www.pinkbike.com/video/256449/ im IBC können ja leider nur Videos bis 500Mb hochgeladen werden. Kritik ist erwünscht auch wenn das jetzt natürlich nur ne kurze Zusammenfassung ist.


----------



## lukidtm (10. Mai 2012)

schönes video!!


und wo du es sagst fällt mir glatt ein das ich auchnoch aufnahmen aus WiBe hab die ich mal zusammenscheniden wollte ...

GoPro kram müllt den Pc in gewisserweise zu  

Luki


----------



## MongoosePinnR (10. Mai 2012)

Ich komm aus rheinland-pfalz bin jetzt nach Nortorf nähe Hamburg gezogen würde mich freuen wenn sich biker finden mit denen man hier oben biken kann


----------



## lukidtm (10. Mai 2012)

Da finden sich bestimmt welche  

Nur wo genau liegt Nortorf? nie gehört :/

Luki


----------



## MongoosePinnR (10. Mai 2012)

Nortorf liegt ca. 10min von Neumünster entfernt und ca. 30 km von rendsburg weg ka wo genau das is ich bin gerade hergezogen und hab festgestellt das man hier nicht besonders gut biken kann musste mal in google earth eingeben


----------



## lukidtm (10. Mai 2012)

is ja fast in kiel :O 

da is bestimmt nichts zum fahren glaub ich dir


----------



## christophersch (10. Mai 2012)

Kris95 schrieb:


> Hab nochmal schnell ein Video von Winterberg zusammen geschnibbelt. http://www.pinkbike.com/video/256449/ im IBC können ja leider nur Videos bis 500Mb hochgeladen werden. Kritik ist erwünscht auch wenn das jetzt natürlich nur ne kurze Zusammenfassung ist.



Colles Video! 

Wenn du konstr. Kritik möchtest: die Stellen, an denen nichts tolles zu sehen ist und wo du nicht fährst, würde ich wegschneiden. Generell auch mehr Cuts um das ganze etwas aufzulockern.

Guck dir mal die Videos von "BKM-Se" an. Das sind mMn die besten GoPro Vids und inspirieren ungemein.


----------



## christophersch (10. Mai 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> is ja fast in kiel :O
> 
> da is bestimmt nichts zum fahren glaub ich dir



Malente??! Die wohl älteste, best-ausgebauteste Streckensammlung im NORDEN!


----------



## MongoosePinnR (10. Mai 2012)

Malente!!!! da war ich nun auch schon der Bikepark hat n Singletrail und n Downhill!!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (10. Mai 2012)

stimmt ganz vergessen. An malente denk ich nie.


----------



## MongoosePinnR (10. Mai 2012)

mit wem kann ich denn mal nach Malente?


----------



## christophersch (10. Mai 2012)

Naja ein offizieller Park ist es nicht. Das Grundstück ist gepachtet. Es Gibt 2 Singletrails und eine DH Line mit ein paar Sprüngen. Super Auswahl und richtig Spaßig die Strecken!


----------



## christophersch (10. Mai 2012)

MongoosePinnR schrieb:


> mit wem kann ich denn mal nach Malente?



Gib mal Kreuzfeld bei G.Maps ein. Zwischen dem Ort und dem Dieksee im Wald ist die Strecke. Oder melde dich sonst im "Heute in Malente" Thread.

Aber ich bin demnächst bestimmt mal wieder da. Dann melde ich mich


----------



## MongoosePinnR (10. Mai 2012)

Für den Norden ist das ganz in Ordnung  und für Downhiller auch aber für Freerider ?!


----------



## christophersch (10. Mai 2012)

MongoosePinnR schrieb:


> Für den Norden ist das ganz in Ordnung  und für Downhiller auch aber für Freerider ?!



Naja Freeride eher nicht. Wenn du hüpfen willst, musst du nach Blankenese kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (11. Mai 2012)

ach in malente kannst du auch wunderbar mit nem 150mm freerider fahren so derb ist das alles gar nicht und die single trails zumindest der steile hat wesentlich mehr von ner downhillstrecke als der eigentliche downhill mMn.


----------



## Mr.Nox (11. Mai 2012)

Um noch mal auf ds Wibe Video zu kommen. Die haben ja vieles entschärft...Alle drei Doubles wurden mit Brettern ausgefüllt? Die verkümmern dann doh, weil jeder Horst, der sich das nicht traut, rüberrollt. Dann gibt es wieder kein vernünftigen Absprung und Landung. Leichte sprünge die Spaß machen sind ok, aber so??


----------



## Ponch (11. Mai 2012)

Ich werde bald nach HH Eidelstedt ziehen. Gibt es dort in der Nähe auch gute Trails wo man ein bisschen fahren kann?
Wo seid ihr denn so in HH unterwegs wenn ihr sogar Freerider oder DH Bikes habt?
Meiner Meinung nach ist da wohl sogar ein Enduro zu viel, oder?


----------



## MongoosePinnR (11. Mai 2012)

wo ist denn blankensee?


----------



## Jo0ken (11. Mai 2012)

Westlicher Stadtrand von Hamburg. Guck dir bei Christophersch im Profil sonst mal Videos an. Wenn du am WE/Sonntags nach Malente fährst trifft man eigentlich immer n paar locals. Ansonsten musst du wohl immer mal in den Harz fahren...


----------



## ale2812 (11. Mai 2012)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> Plan Änderung Samstag ab 11uhr sind wir In HH Volkspark und dann Hafencity



Hi

ich hatte dir schon mal vor ewigkeiten (ca. ein jahr?!) geschrieben und gefragt ob ich nicht mal mit euch fahren könnte, wenn ich mein bike mal hier in HH habe. jetzt habe ich es mal mitgebracht und würde gerne am Samstag, wenn ihr es zulasst, mitkommen...

grüße
alexander


----------



## MongoosePinnR (11. Mai 2012)

joa morgen also Samstag geh ich nach Malente.


----------



## christophersch (11. Mai 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ich werde bald nach HH Eidelstedt ziehen. Gibt es dort in der Nähe auch gute Trails wo man ein bisschen fahren kann?
> Wo seid ihr denn so in HH unterwegs wenn ihr sogar Freerider oder DH Bikes habt?
> Meiner Meinung nach ist da wohl sogar ein Enduro zu viel, oder?



Nunja. Raum ist in der kleinsten Hütte.
Wenn du mit dem Scalpel unsere Strecke heil Runter kommst, bekommste von mir nen Orden


----------



## christophersch (11. Mai 2012)

Wollte morgen zu den N-Trailz. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MongoosePinnR (11. Mai 2012)

wenn ich wo heil runter komm bekomm ich n Orden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (11. Mai 2012)

MongoosePinnR schrieb:


> wenn ich wo heil runter komm bekomm ich n Orden?



Dich meinte ich nicht :d

War aber auf Homespot bezogen -> meine Vids


----------



## Blackdog1981 (12. Mai 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich hatte dir schon mal vor ewigkeiten (ca. ein jahr?!) geschrieben und gefragt ob ich nicht mal mit euch fahren könnte, wenn ich mein bike mal hier in HH habe. jetzt habe ich es mal mitgebracht und würde gerne am Samstag, wenn ihr es zulasst, mitkommen...
> 
> ...



Hi Alexander,
wir  sin so ab 11uhr Volkspark.
bis gerne herzlich willkommen
ich send dir per Privat Nachricht meine Handy Nr. 

Gruß Jose


----------



## Bl4blub (15. Mai 2012)

ist von euch zufällig donnerstag jmd unterwegs mitm Rad?


----------



## Blackdog1981 (15. Mai 2012)

Bl4blub schrieb:


> ist von euch zufällig donnerstag jmd unterwegs mitm Rad?



Ein paar Leute und ich sind bei uns in Hometrail Poppenbüttel Bauem und Biken.

gruss


----------



## Ponch (15. Mai 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Nunja. Raum ist in der kleinsten Hütte.
> Wenn du mit dem Scalpel unsere Strecke heil Runter kommst, bekommste von mir nen Orden



Hast du mal ein Video von "eurer Strecke"?


----------



## Mr.Nox (15. Mai 2012)

Hier fahr ich einmal vor ihm
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBLaAmjsps0&list=UUlqcT-h6RB3RVzqCnrKGS1Q&index=2&feature=plcp"]Christophers "secret" Hometrail.      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ich würde am Donnerstag auch gerne noch eine Runde fahren, bevor es nach Winterberg  geht. Können uns gerne zusammenzun.
LG


----------



## Bl4blub (15. Mai 2012)

sofern mir nichts dazwischen kommt und das wetter nicht gerade  winterlich ist würde ich dann auch gern mitkommen, mal schauen wie oft  ich mich dann lang mach als neuling


----------



## Blackdog1981 (15. Mai 2012)

Also Treff punkt ist U-Bahn Station Langenhorn Nord um 10 uhr wer will und zeit hat kann gerne vorbei kommen.

Gruss


----------



## Ponch (15. Mai 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Hier fahr ich einmal vor ihm
> Christophers "secret" Hometrail.      - YouTube
> 
> Ich würde am Donnerstag auch gerne noch eine Runde fahren, bevor es nach Winterberg  geht. Können uns gerne zusammenzun.
> LG



Ok, die Sprünge würde ich mit dem Scalpel nicht machen. Aber das liegt eher am leichten Aufbau als am wenigen Federweg.
Sieht aber nett aus. Ist das in Blankenese oder in Rissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. Mai 2012)

Hossa Fans, Vatertag oder am Sa/Son mal gern Bescheid sagen, bei gutem Wetter bin ich für ein Quickie wohl (sehr) kurz mal dabei, muss in den Endspurt beim Lernen noch mal Luft tanken ;D 
-
Linus, José und wer sonst noch wo was fest plant, ruft gern mal bei mir zuhaus an ... hab die Woche Frühschicht (von 6 bis 16 Uhr außer Hause  so in etwa ...)
heute hatte ich enorme Fortschritte sehr bewusst bemerkt, bin aber zu schon solcher Uhrzeit platt .... also in dem Sinne - vllt bis denn?! würd mich ja freuen! 

tschüüüß 


PS:

Hallo an all die vielen Neuen hier - ich habe ab Mitte/Ende Juni viel Zeit und Lust auf Biken ... bis dahin nur kaum Zeit ... dann aber gerne melden


----------



## Bl4blub (16. Mai 2012)

nur mal eben so die kleinen sprünge machen nem Radon AM 140 ja nix aus oder?


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Mai 2012)

Sollte wohl halten. Trägt schließlich AM im Namen.


----------



## mastercremaster (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich brauche mal Eur Hilfe.
Evtl. muss! ich im kommenden Jahr nach Hamburg ziehen, da meine Freundin beruflich gewissenmaßen dazu gezwungen ist. Trennung und Fernbeziehung steht nicht zur Debatte 
Nun habe ich derbe Panik mein liebstes Hobby (gravitationsorientiertes Mountainbike fahren) an den Nagel hängen zu müssen bzw. zu viel Auto-Fahr-Aufwand dafür betreiben zu müssen.
Ich habe ein Enduro und nen Downhill Rad.
Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob es mein Todesstoß wäre nach Hamburg zu ziehen?
Wieviele Spots (Trails, DH-Tracks) habt ihr zum fahren (legal, illegal, sch...egal). Ich will keine Ortsangaben oder dergleichen, sondern nur eine grobe Einschätzung der Möglichkeiten.
Höhenmeter kommen wahrscheinlich nicht viele zusammen...
Gibt es Enduro taugliche Trails in den Harburger Bergen.
Malente ist ne Stunde entfernt, oder? Wie ist die Strecke so?
Um die Alternativen (Deister 2h weg und Harz 3h weg) weiß ich.
Mir ist wichtig, etwas für die Feierabend Runde oder zum spontanen Fahren zu haben um mich vom beruflichen Terror zu erholen.
Mach mir Hoffnung oder gebt unserem Beziehungstress neuen Spiritus.....
Danke für Eure Hilfe
Hendrik


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Mai 2012)

Todesstoß: Nein!
Spots: So an 1-2 Händen abzuzählen und eher kurz von der Abfahrtsdauer. Nichts desto Trotz spaßig.
Enduro: In Massen, hier sind aber weniger Tourenfahrer unterwegs. Ich gehöre auch zu dieser seltenen Gattung. Die Tourenmöglichkeiten werden größer, wenn du auch mal das Auto nehmen magst.
Malente: 1-1,5 Stunden, je nach Auto und Autobahn.

Und sei nett zu deiner Freundin. Hamburg ist eine der schönsten Städte

Tante Edith: Viel Spaß mit der Sau in HH Das ist ja ein ausgewachsener Freerider. Die Anstiege sind hier teils schon knackig. Aber wenn du das bei dir (Taunus?) schaffst, schaffst du das auch hier


----------



## mastercremaster (16. Mai 2012)

Hey, das ging ja schnell.
Hört sich schonmal nicht so schlecht an.
Die Sau hat mittlerweile ordentlich abgespeckt und wiegt etwa 16kg.
1000hm Enduro Touren im Taunus   sind locker drin. 
Sind die DH Spots denn wenigstens technisch ein bisschen anspruchsvoll oder weisen sie eher glatten, wenig ruppigen Untergrund auf?
Das Propain will ein bisschen was zum fressen haben.
Dank Dir schonmal für Deine Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Mai 2012)

Teils so, teils so. Einige sind schon eher glatt, dafür dann mit Sprüngen, andere etwas wurzeliger. Aber nix, wo du das Propain ausfahren kannst (ich komme eigentlich alles (außer einige Sprünge, für dich ich nicht die Eier habe) mit dem Hardtail runter.
Aber: Bikepark Braunlage darf sich mit Wildbad um den Titel "Ruppigster Bikepark Deutschlands" streiten und hat, denke ich, keine schlechten Chancen.


----------



## maxl188 (16. Mai 2012)

@master: Keine Bange, ich hatte bzw. habe seit Februar die selbe Situation durchlebt.
Du kommst hier auf deine Kosten!


----------



## schläferchriz (17. Mai 2012)

Wer ist denn wo am Samstag definitiv unterwegs? Wetter soll ja ganz nett sein.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. Mai 2012)

... ich bin auch schon am Überlegen Jungs :S
... in vielen Lernpausen verteilt Loch geflickt, Rad sauber gemacht, Kette und Federung entschleimt und geölt und und und ... und jetzt für ne Mini-Runde alles einsauen :'( - eigentlich stört mich das ja nicht, aber dass dann für 4 wochen völlig versaut wieder in meine Bude stellen - werd wohl nicht mehr dazu kommen, es vorher sauber zu machen und zu ölen ... jetzt grad pisst's  - ruft mich bitte an 


an euch neue / bald neue in HH - mastercremaster, maxl188 und wen ich nicht erwähnt habe?! - nein, wenn ich zB nicht grade lerne für Examen ^^ oder arbeite - bin ich seeehr gern immer dabei - und fahr Enduro oder was sich anbietet ... Urban is manchmal auch ganz geil, nur wenn zu viele Leute da sind nervts ... aber eigentlich hat man ja von HH-City aus gesehen in jede Himmelsrichtung zumindest eine gute Strecke zur Verfügung, find ich ! ...


sooo, in dem Sinne - fleißig 11.6. - 17.6. Daumen drücken, ich bin gleich erst ma wieder über'n Büchern


over and out


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Mai 2012)

Grade in der City ist mit vielen Leuten geil. Eigentlich müssen wir mal wieder so eine Riesenrunde mit 20-30 Leuten starten, wie vor ein paar Jahren.


----------



## Deleted 206651 (18. Mai 2012)

Gabel ist vom Service endlich wieder zurück, Druckstufe war auch defekt und musste noch getauscht werden. Jetzt würde ich auch wieder mitkommen, ist schon was für Samstag oder Sonntag geplant?


----------



## schläferchriz (18. Mai 2012)

werde morgen wohl an den ntrails sein. wer ist noch da? würde mich ja schon freuen, wenn ich da nicht immer allein bin


----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. Mai 2012)

@ Schattenschatzi- jo, dieses Mal aber bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid geben, dass ich mit dabei bin ... nach Prüfungen will ich mit dabei sein !)

@ all ... nicht mehr lang, ich werd nervös undfreu mich auf den Sommer nach 17.6. :S  da werd ich wohl Großteil der Freizeit mit Bike verbringen wollen ... wer mit will, vor allem Urlaubplanmäßig ab 16.7. was plant ... im Kopf behalten und mich nach Prüfung anschnacken, dann plan ich Alpenkross oder Bikepark-Hopping oder oder oder ...


so, nun wieder ans Eingemachte oder an die Eingeweide  
und passt auf Euch auf, wo ich weg bin!


----------



## christophersch (20. Mai 2012)

Bl4blub schrieb:


> sofern mir nichts dazwischen kommt und das wetter nicht gerade  winterlich ist würde ich dann auch gern mitkommen, mal schauen wie oft  ich mich dann lang mach als neuling



Als Neuling ist DIESE Strecke definitiv nicht. Der Vorletzte Sprung in diesem Vid hat beispielsweise gut 7 Meter Gap. Da willst du definitiv nicht zu kurz springen. 

Aber gucks dir gerne an. Irgendetwas zum fahren ist ja immer dabei.. ^^


----------



## lukidtm (20. Mai 2012)

AH chris is noch im lande  

warst du zufällig mal bei uns am trail? 

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (20. Mai 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> AH chris is noch im lande
> 
> warst du zufällig mal bei uns am trail?
> 
> Luki



nope, war ab Dienstag in Winterberg.

Ab nächsten So. geht's aber endgültig WEG!


----------



## lukidtm (20. Mai 2012)

aaah  

Hmm ... war auch ewig nicht mehr am trail :/ 

Naja ich beneide dich.... sehr!!


----------



## Last1 (22. Mai 2012)

Moin , moin !

Ich demnächst Ca. Eine Woche bei bei meiner Tante in Hamburg .. ich hab ein Freerider und wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir da was empfehlen koenntet wo ich am besten mich mal Austoben kann  danke ..


----------



## Bl4blub (23. Mai 2012)

geht am wochenende jmd von euch los biken?


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. Mai 2012)

Ja, hier ICH ICH ICH 
Am Samstag bin ich bei den Ntrails mit Daddelmann und Fab Ostermann aus Großhansdorf. Sonntag wollte ich ne runde Dirten gehen in Norderstedt. Lässt sich aber auch noch umdisponieren zum Freeriden.
LG

PS: Ich werde wohl Samstag gegen 12:00 U Steinfurther Allee sein. Alle die da sind und den Weg nicht kennen, nehme ich mit. Meine Freundin kommt nach und probiert mal ihre neue Camera von Canon aus (Aufnahmen von Blumen, Enten etc. aus Blanten un Blomen sind schonmal der Hammer. Selbst für mich als Laien zu erkennen.).

Hier noch was aus der Kategorie Lustig aus Winterberg... (selbst geschossen )
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1128954


----------



## MTWTFSS (23. Mai 2012)

hmmmmm Samstag? ich schau mal ob ich das auch hinbekomme. schau dann mitm killswitch vorbei weils große radl momentan noch nicht fahrbar ist.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Mai 2012)

@Linus: Welche ist es denn geworden?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Mai 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Als Neuling ist DIESE Strecke definitiv nicht. Der Vorletzte Sprung in diesem Vid hat beispielsweise gut 7 Meter Gap. Da willst du definitiv nicht zu kurz springen.
> 
> Aber gucks dir gerne an. Irgendetwas zum fahren ist ja immer dabei.. ^^



Wo isn die Strecke, wenn ich mal neugierig sein darf??


----------



## christophersch (23. Mai 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Wo isn die Strecke, wenn ich mal neugierig sein darf??



Du darfst neugierig sein, wo die Strecke ist erzähle ich die trotzdem nicht 

Ne Quatsch. Häng dich bei Gelegenheit einfach mal bei Mr.Nox oder MTWTFSS oder Lukidtm ran. Die Kennen die Strecke und die von uns aufgestellten Regeln. Ortbeschreibungen und Vids mit Ortsangabe schreibe ich nicht gerne ins Netz...

Grüße

BTW. Sonntag/Montag wollte ich die A-Line fahren. Jemand Lust?  (Sorry, der musste sein ^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Mai 2012)

Klar. Ich habe gehört, du zahlst meinen Flug?


----------



## MTWTFSS (23. Mai 2012)

hey christoph die lange biste da? vllt komme ich nachm abi auch noch rüber!


----------



## christophersch (23. Mai 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> hey christoph die lange biste da? vllt komme ich nachm abi auch noch rüber!



Ab Sonntag 4 Wochen. Würd mich freuen  dann werden die Grabapple- Jumps gewhippt ^


----------



## MTWTFSS (23. Mai 2012)

ah ja gut okay dann wird das vllt auch nix bin noch am hin und her schwanken direkt nachm Abi für paar Monate hin oder eben nochmal den rest des Jahres bis zur nächsten Saison arbeiten und dann halt Sommer 2013 rüber und nicht wiederkommen haha. wünsche dir aufjedenfall viel spaß und schieb mal nen scrub über die grabapple hits für mich mit rein!

ps: ich hab für die 4-wochen dann mal ein Auge auf deine trails und den pumptrack.


----------



## christophersch (23. Mai 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> ah ja gut okay dann wird das vllt auch nix bin noch am hin und her schwanken direkt nachm Abi für paar Monate hin oder eben nochmal den rest des Jahres bis zur nächsten Saison arbeiten und dann halt Sommer 2013 rüber und nicht wiederkommen haha. wünsche dir aufjedenfall viel spaß und schieb mal nen scrub über die grabapple hits für mich mit rein!
> 
> ps: ich hab für die 4-wochen dann mal ein Auge auf deine trails und den pumptrack.



Danke dir!


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. Mai 2012)

@lord_shadow: Es ist die 7D geworden. Ihr Vater hat sie wohl überredet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (23. Mai 2012)

so ist fein 7D ist ein mega teil.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Mai 2012)

Solides Teil Dass ich die Bilder etwas breiig finde, habe ich ja erwähnt.


----------



## christophersch (23. Mai 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Solides Teil Dass ich die Bilder etwas breiig finde, habe ich ja erwähnt.



   breiig ??


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Mai 2012)

Zuviel Pixel auf kleinem Sensor + häufig überfordertes Glas davor = breiige Bilder.


----------



## christophersch (23. Mai 2012)

Naja. Nur weil sie keinen Vollformat Sensor hat, heißt das nicht, dass sie breiige Bilder macht. Da ist die 5D mkII auch nicht wirklich besser. Und die war Jahrelang (bis einschl. 2011) auf "Chip" und "Aud, Vid & Fot" Bestenliste. 
Das ist ja schon fast so, als würdest du die F40' als Landrover- Federgabel bezeichnen


----------



## MTWTFSS (23. Mai 2012)

hey chris ich hab dir ne pm geschickt antworte doch mal bitte!


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Mai 2012)

Die 5DII ist um Längen!! besser. Das darfst  du mir glauben, ich habe da ein paar Mal mit gearbeitet. Bis zum erscheinen der neuen Nikon Generation und der Canon D1x, eine der besten digitalen KB SLRs.


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. Mai 2012)

sind die denn beide preislich auf einem Niveau oder vergleicht ihr im übertragenen Sinne ein UMF mit einem Specialized? damit ich die diskussion verstehe!^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Mai 2012)

Nicht ganz. Die 5DII ist im Netz fÃ¼r ca. 500-700â¬ mehr zu bekommen. Ist aber schon eine andere Klasse. KB<>APSC


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. Mai 2012)

oh, die 7D war wohl auch oberste Schmerzgrenze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Mai 2012)

Und sie IST eine gute Kamera.


----------



## christophersch (23. Mai 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> sind die denn beide preislich auf einem Niveau oder vergleicht ihr im übertragenen Sinne ein UMF mit einem Specialized? damit ich die diskussion verstehe!^^



Nein sind sie nicht ganz. 7D zZ ca.1200, 5D mkII zZ ca. 1800. So um den Dreh.

Hier ein Test der 7D. Zwar von 09' aber an der Cam hat sich seither nichts getan: http://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-DSLR-über-1.000-Euro--index/index/id/969/

Aber in Sachen Bildqualität geht seit Mitte April nichts an der mkIII vorbei: http://www.chip.de/artikel/Canon-EOS_5D_Mark_III-DSLR-ueber-1.000-Euro-Test_55408990.html

Hier die Übersicht der Besten: http://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-DSLR-über-1.000-Euro--index/index/id/969/


----------



## MTWTFSS (23. Mai 2012)

Foto technisch definitiv 5d mkII aber filmtechnisch und allroundmäßig würde ich persönlich sagen 7D


----------



## christophersch (23. Mai 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> Foto technisch definitiv 5d mkII aber filmtechnisch und allroundmäßig würde ich persönlich sagen 7D



Ja, vor Allem, wenn man den Preis mit beachtet. Aber ich denke dass auch eine 60D da vollkommen ausreicht.
Aber ich warte ja noch immer auf die "4K".


----------



## Mr.Nox (24. Mai 2012)

Lord_shadow:
gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass wir mal zusammen an einen Spot fahren, damit du meiner Freundin ein paar Tips geben kannst? Allroundwissen hat sie schon, aber vielleicht hast du noch ein paar Kniffe und Tipps?
Wäre mal ne Coole Sache


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Mai 2012)

Klar. Besonders ab Ende Juli, dann habe ich keine Arbeit mehr Am besten einen schÃ¶nen Spot (oder auch gerne mehrere), wo man schÃ¶n spielen kann. Bei Nicolo finde ich die Szenerie nicht so Klasse.

@chris: Einen Kameratest von der Chip als voll zu nehmen, geht nichmal mehr als schlechter Scherz durch. Die Chip Leute haben von Kameras leider soviel Ahnung wie ich von Freecoasternaben. Ich kenne das Prinzip, weiÃ aber nix genaueres. Leider vergleichen die da Ãpfel mir Birnen, lassen wichtige Dinge auÃer Acht oder kennen das produkt noch nichtmal richtig. Und reine Labortests sind sowieso Humbug.
Und an der 5DIII geht einiges vorbei. Gerade am Anfang hatte die massive Probleme und die minimal bessere BildqualitÃ¤t und Features sind keine 1500â¬ Aufpreis zur II wert. Lediglich der Autofokus ist natÃ¼rlich nett. In dem Bereich ist die D800 einfach um LÃ¤ngen voraus. Und bei Canon ist die 1Ds einfach das bessere Gesamtpaket.

@Jonas: Was das Filmen angeht, stimme ich dir zu, wobei die 60D da schon wieder besser ist als die 7er.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Mai 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Klar. Besonders ab Ende Juli, dann habe ich keine Arbeit mehr


Wir haben den ganzen August, um biken zu gehen!  
Hamburg + Bikeparks!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Mai 2012)

Naja. ich bin im August noch 10Tage mit meiner Freundin weg und 9 Tage in den Alpen


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Mai 2012)

Musstest du meine Träume zerstören?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (24. Mai 2012)

Welche Spots findest du für Fotos des am geeignetesten? Am besten ein Spot und keine Tour. Hin, den Tag da bleiben und Abends wieder weg  Das Radeln muss ich ihr irgendwie noch vermitteln, wo sie mich doch schon gfragt hat, ob wir nicht nach Italien wollen für eine Woche


----------



## christophersch (24. Mai 2012)

Der untere Teil der Trails ist sicherlich auch ganz gut für Fotos. Oben ists halt etwas "langweilig" und farblos. Und Sprünge und/oder Anlieger zum reindriften etc. sind da natürlich auch nicht wirklich...

@Malte: Also bitte...dann halt der hier: 

http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/avf-Test-Foto-Canon-EOS-7D-4753852.html

Und hier eine weitere Bestenliste. Nicht viele dabei (insbes. bei den hochpreisigen), aber trotzdem ganz gut
http://www.computerbild.de/fotos/Bi...digitalen-Spiegelreflexkameras-1915502.html#1


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Mai 2012)

Also als einen Spot könnte man mal City am Abend (das will ich schon ewig realisieren, aber irgendwas passt immer nicht) undvorher Volkspark. Für die City wäre es halt gut, wenn deine Freundin ein Rad zum mitradeln hätte.
Nicolo würde ich mal dazu kommen, wenn ihr eh da seid.
Den Müllberg in Poppenbüttel finde ich sonst ganz gut, da die Bäume dort "Lichtweichmacher" sind.

@Chris: F Auch Computerbild ist nicht besser. Für Kameravergleichs im Netz digitalkamera.de mit Einschränkungen ansonsten dXo und eine Seite deren Namen ich vergessen habe.


----------



## lukidtm (24. Mai 2012)

Moin

Samstag zufällig noch wer von euch beim Season opening in  Braunlage? 

Und die liebe Go Pro benutz ich ja auch aufm wasser und hie rmal ein amüsantes video von meinem Vorschoter und mir  welches mitwoch entstanden ist  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGKsYUyqZQI&feature=youtu.be


Luki


----------



## Blackdog1981 (25. Mai 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Samstag zufällig noch wer von euch beim Season opening in  Braunlage?
> 
> ...



Und wie war das Wasser?? sah gut aus. 

Also Pat , Eddy und Kai sind das ganze WE Braunlage

Grüß Jose


----------



## JansenX (25. Mai 2012)

wurde gerne zum Braunlage mitkommen, hat jemand noch ein platz frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (25. Mai 2012)

danek Jose

und ja ich weiß.

Und Jansen ne leider nicht   

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Mai 2012)

@Jansen: Vielleicht schaffen wirs im Sommer ja mal mit ein paar mehr Leuten. Wenn wir 4 zusammen kriegen, würde ich den Hänger an Auto spannen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (27. Mai 2012)

Hier ist mal ein unbearbeitetes Foto von gestern. Sind noch einige weitere sehr schicke Fotos dabei. Leider sind wir in Fotobearbeitung echte Nieten!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1131587


----------



## lukidtm (27. Mai 2012)

schick!! gefällt mir!

hier meine Bilder vom season opening in Braunlage. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49555

Hab nur das ende des tages einfangne können da ich selber gefahren bin die meiste zeit  

LUki


----------



## Mr.Nox (27. Mai 2012)

Ich hab auch mal einen Ordner erstellt. Leider waren einige immernoch zu groß, dass regel ich gleich mal.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49564


----------



## lukidtm (27. Mai 2012)

So

mal wieder ein Run aus Braunlage:

Luki


----------



## tim1998 (28. Mai 2012)

Wo ist diese geile Dirtline? Auf seite 18 von diesen Thread!( das video)
MFG
Tim


----------



## lukidtm (28. Mai 2012)

welche dirt Line denn jetzt?


----------



## tim1998 (28. Mai 2012)

die auf Seite 18 (Das "bau Video")


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. Mai 2012)

Ich würde sagen, das ist der DirtYard. Direkt neben dem DAV Kletterturm. Ist in der nähe von Hagenbeck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tim1998 (28. Mai 2012)

Richtig den meine ich vielen Dank.


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. Mai 2012)

Hihi,
hat jemand von euch Spezialisten in sachen Fotos ein par konstruktive Ratschläge?
Am besten gefallen mir:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1131587
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1131725
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1131721
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1131718

Bildaufbau, Farbe, etc.
Mich hat es schon fast selber mit dem Fotovirus infiziert! 
LG

PS: Hab gerade meinen Rechner neu augelegt. Welches Programm eignet sich denn am besten dafür, Fotos von 11MB auf max 5,9MB (Die ja hier max für Forum sein dürfen??) zu reduzieren?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1131717


----------



## Jo0ken (28. Mai 2012)

Mit Fotobearbeitung kenne ich mich nicht sonderlich gut aus, aber ich würde an der Stelle des Fotografen darauf achten nocht zu mittig zu fotografieren. Ein einfaches kleines Tutorial zur Foto Geometrie ist nicht zu verachten, habe aber nur ein gedrucktes zur Hand. Linienführung, Bildaufbau und Lage des Hauptmotives machen enorm viel aus. Die Farben finde ich schon ganz gut, vielleicht sogar etwas stark...
Lg


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem Aufbau kennt sie schon. Dieses Video mit der Mühle mitten im Bild und dann mal an der Seite. Ich denke das wird immer besser mit ihr. Sie wollte ja jetzt auch intensiv anfangen sich damit zu beschäftigen.
Ach verdammt, für Maltes Auge genau das falsche Bild rausgesucht 
LG


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2012)

Naja, du hast ja noch die beschnittene Version davon vorgeschlagen. Bei der stört aber die mittige Lage des Hauptmotivs. Beim anderen ist das ok, weil man den Trailverlauf erahnt.

Sprungbilder, bei denen der Absprung / die Landung fehlt, mag ich persönlich nicht so gerne. Eins von beidem sollte drauf sein, außer der Hintergrund kompensiert das irgendwie.


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. Mai 2012)

Ich muss gestehen, dass Foto ist nicht zugeschnitten. Wir haben die Stelle zweimal Fotografiert


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Mai 2012)

Auch gut. Das mag ich auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTWTFSS (29. Mai 2012)

morgen irgendwer radfahren? vormittags?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (30. Mai 2012)

@Linus: welche Objektive haste denn? bzw deine Freundin?

PS: whistler is absolutely awesome! aber verdammt schei$e teuer! Videos bekommt ihr nächte woche. dann sitzen auch die whips ^^


----------



## HamburgerBerg (30. Mai 2012)

geile Bilder Leute!

The Offspring war gestern Pornös endgeil!  

bis bald


----------



## DirtFarm (30. Mai 2012)

Ich wollt' mich mal als lebendig unter neuem Acc melden! War vorher 'bikesandmore'. 

Rad befindet sich im Aufbau, eigene Trails im Garten entstehen grade!


----------



## MTWTFSS (30. Mai 2012)

uhu rmx! sehr gut hoffe der devo kommt da noch ran.


----------



## DirtFarm (30. Mai 2012)

auf's rmx kommt 'n silverado - stilecht! 

der devo ist für's kleine fully!


----------



## MTWTFSS (30. Mai 2012)

ach ein kleines gibt's auch noch? silverado und devo definitiv bestens ausgewählt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtFarm (30. Mai 2012)

ja, das kleine wird's sogar zuerst geben! alles schon bestellt, nur lässt sich BMO etwas viel zeit -.- 
seit gespannt, bisher wär' meins das erste hier im forum!


----------



## MTWTFSS (30. Mai 2012)

komm hau mal per pn raus was es wird das finde ich jetzt verdammt spannend!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (1. Juni 2012)

DirtFarm schrieb:


> Ich wollt' mich mal als lebendig unter neuem Acc melden! War vorher 'bikesandmore'.
> 
> Rad befindet sich im Aufbau, eigene Trails im Garten entstehen grade!


warum nicht neues Passwort zuschiken lassen?
na, wenn Du fertig bist, dann wird's eingefahren  ?!




so leute, bis dennsen


----------



## Blackdog1981 (1. Juni 2012)

so sieht bis jetzt meine neues Bike aus


----------



## christophersch (1. Juni 2012)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> so sieht bis jetzt meine neues Bike aus



Kurbel, Dämpfer, Mäntel wechseln, dann cool!


----------



## Blackdog1981 (1. Juni 2012)

Thx  das kommt alles noch, auf jeden Fall Saint Kurbel, Dämpfer weiß ich noch nicht welchen,bin an überlegen mir den Vivid zu holen.

Und wie läufst in whistler?? hoffe gut, weiter hin viel Spaß  

gruß Jose


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. Juni 2012)

Aloha!

Die Durststrecke ist bald nicht mehr auszuhalten, morgen Arbeit, die kommende Woche von Montag Abend an 4 Nachtschichten und dann erst die Prüfungswoche ... 
ich bin Bike-(Über-)Reif nächstes WE und ich glaube, ich gönn's mir am Sonntag - wer nimmt auf entnervten Rücksicht  - ruft mich gern an - (Samstag - oder sonst späte Nachmittage bitte!) dann kann man mal kiekn 

ich freu mich von Euch zu hören, hoffe dass ich mir das erlauben kann  
tschüß


----------



## daranus (2. Juni 2012)

Sagt mal jungs....wer hat diesen krassen **** im volksdorfer wald gebaut???!

Ich dödel da meine übliche runde längs und auf einmal sehe ich da den monsterjump (okay, zumindest für anfänger ists ein monsterjump)!!...

Hat den irgendwer hier ausm Forum gebaut?......Falls ja: Geiler Shit Jungs!!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Juni 2012)

Bloem und ich fahren vermutlich nächstes WE zum Nicolo. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTWTFSS (2. Juni 2012)

hm nächste we bin ich in malente also bin ich schonmal raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (4. Juni 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Bloem und ich fahren vermutlich nächstes WE zum Nicolo. Wer ist dabei?



Wenn du mir einen Tag nennst, bin ich dabei!

Liebe Leute,
es ist soweit. Nach 3 Monaten langer Wartezeit hat es Carsten hinbekommen das Video fertig zu schneiden. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch!

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/260614/


----------



## HamburgerBerg (4. Juni 2012)

Moin!

Ich wäre ja wenn höchstwahrscheinlich im VoPa am kommenden Sonntag  ... wer dabei sein will, ruft mich an 

tschüüü 


PS: in nur einer Woche gehts los ^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juni 2012)

Wir peilen den Samstag an, so ab etwa 12:00. Sonntag kommt bei mir nicht in Frage.


----------



## Mr.Nox (4. Juni 2012)

Sorry für den Spam, aber jetzt auch für alle "likebar" die nur im IBC sind.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21535/h


----------



## DirtFarm (5. Juni 2012)

wenn man rad bis dahin steht, komm ich auch mal rum!


----------



## Blackdog1981 (5. Juni 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Sorry für den Spam, aber jetzt auch für alle "likebar" die nur im IBC sind.
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21535/h



sehr schönes video


----------



## HamburgerBerg (5. Juni 2012)

goil! wie habt ihr das hinbekommen, dass die Kammera so schön weich vorbeizieht? 

bis Sonntag?!


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juni 2012)

Stativ und Videoneiger mit vernünftigem Arm, denke ich?


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. Juni 2012)

Carsten hatte ein Stativ und einen selbsgebauten "Slider". Einfach 1m Aluschiene auf die die Cam befestigt werden kann.

PS: Ich werde versuchen Samstag da zu sein. Gabel weiter einfahren. Ich kann den Rest ja noch via Facebook anschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. Juni 2012)

ist das Gesichtsbuch das neue IBC ?!? 

... also Sonntag gar niemand von euch dabei?

gute Nacht


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. Juni 2012)

"Der Rest" sind die anderen Leute vom müllberg. Sind zwar hier registriert, aber gucken hier nicht so häufig rein.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (6. Juni 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> "Der Rest" sind die anderen Leute vom müllberg. Sind zwar hier registriert, aber gucken hier nicht so häufig rein.



stimmt wir sind wenig ihr,die meisten schreiben über Facebook dann sind wir öfter dort 

Gruss Jose


----------



## lukidtm (7. Juni 2012)

Leider nicht go geil wie das Video von Linus

aber ich finde auch ganz schick: Meine aufnamen vom letzten besuch in Braunlage


Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (7. Juni 2012)

Ganz cooles Video!
Hier die "besten" Fotos von meiner Freundin und mir aus Val Di Sole.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49878


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Juni 2012)

Richtig gute Bilder bei. Was will deine Freundin noch Tipps von mir haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (7. Juni 2012)

ja aber warum seid ihr denn hier, wenn sich alles übers Gesichtsbuch regelt?!
ich find das eigentlich schade, denn dann kann man's ja auch gleich sein lassen - ich bin wohl der Einzige der nicht im Gesichtsbuch is und deswegen werd ich da auch nicht hingehen, dafür bin ich ja eigentlich erst hier!
man könnt das posten hier aber auch sein lassen, bekommt man schließlich eh selten ne Antwort aus der Runde ...  mal ehrlich ...   - das is doch alles Schwachsinn!


naja mir jetzt auch alles egal, ich freu mich wenn ich endlich mit den Prüfungen Sonntag in einer Woche durch bin, dann werd ich aber wohl auch hier meine Nachfragen reduzieren und nur per Telefon direkt anfragen ... klappt ja so wenigstens spontaner ...

also, ich sach tschüüüß


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Juni 2012)

Ich finde es auch sehr schade, aber wie für alles andere auch, wird Facebook zum Instrument für alles. 
Also bitte bleib hier, sonst werden wir hier immer weniger.


----------



## Mr.Nox (7. Juni 2012)

Die anderen waren, außer Nicolo, ja nie richtig aktiv hier. Ich hab ja nur den bescheid gegeben, die hier nicht gucken oder deren Nickname ich nicht mit der Realität  verbinden kann. Sind doch noch genug Leute hier. 

Ich werde Samstag , wenn das Wetter gut ist, ab 12:00 am Müllberg sein, sprich die N-Trails. Ole und Nicolo wollten glaube ich auch kommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Juni 2012)

Ich bringe Rad und Kamera mit.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (7. Juni 2012)

Linus schöne Fotos


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Juni 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich bringe Rad und Kamera mit.


Ich bringe Model und Rad mit.  

@Linus: Naja, einw enig mehr köntne hier schon los sein.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. Juni 2012)

...  wohl wahr, aber Linus, klang auch als wenn von allen - also inklusive von Dir redest ... für andere brauchen wir ja hier nicht immer reden.

Sorry wenn ich da grad angepisst bin, aber nervt echt wie Blümchen schon sagt und dann noch Prüfungsdruck ... 


jetzt am Sonntag keiner von euch Zeit/ & Lust? ich dreh zwar jetzt schon jetzt vööööllig am Rad, aber hey ...ich kann schriftliche Prüfungen nich so leiden, die anderen stören mich weniger aber schon diesen Montag :kotz:


also - gern anrufen, ich bin nach der Nachtschicht wach und doch müde 
ich werde vor nächsten Sonntag wohl nicht mehr hier reinkucken, bitte anrufen oder Sms 

und dann fleißig Daumen drücken ^^ (Mon. 09:00 - 12:00 Uhr)


tschöö,
ich freu mich auf mit Euch Biken bis es (fast) weh tut, n Bierchen oder was auch immer (alles zusammen?!), ich bin dann für alles da. - gern auch nach mündlichem Examen am Sonntag 17 - heiß jeden willkommen, der will => Bikeparty!


----------



## Mr.Nox (8. Juni 2012)

Sonntag ist DH World Cup in Fort Williams. Letztes Jahr schon verpasst, ich kenn die Strecke noch nicht, des Weiteren muss ich danach oder davor noch was für die Uni machen. Kann die also keine Gesellschaft leisten.

PS: Der Ton der Videos ist vom Konzert extrem Kacke, bzw. nur als Dröhne warzunehmen. War ihr wohl zu Laut


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juni 2012)

Hat hier jemand einen 200/57er Luftdämpfer rumfliegen und möchte den abgeben? Ist dringend.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. Juni 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Sonntag ist DH World Cup in Fort Williams. Letztes Jahr schon verpasst, ich kenn die Strecke noch nicht, des Weiteren muss ich danach oder davor noch was für die Uni machen. Kann die also keine Gesellschaft leisten.
> 
> PS: Der Ton der Videos ist vom Konzert extrem Kacke, bzw. nur als Dröhne warzunehmen. War ihr wohl zu Laut




Du sprichst von gestern, oder kommenden Sonntag? Fort Williams klingt nach NICHT Deutschland ... wolltest Du da etwa auch hin wie letztens mit Nele? krass man, Du hast 's überhaupt mal echt gut! 


Oh, vielen Dank für's "Vorkosten" ... denn so rein gar nix zu verstehn oder nur schlecht?! schade jedenfalls ...  dafür habe ich es wenigsens selber hören können  und noch n geiles Tshirt von dennen 




@all:
Ich muss mich bis Sonntag zumindest etwas zusammenreißen, die Urkunden (mit den Noten) werden erst Nachmittag verteilt/ kund getan, daher wird es nur bei gutem Wetter vllt noch was zu späterer Stunde ... muss ich mal sehn ... wie immer gern anrufen, werde bis auf jetzt wohl wieder 'ne Woche auf meine Online-Presenz warten lassen  ...

tschüüüß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (12. Juni 2012)

Soo

Jacob udn ich waren mal wieder am Hometrail, war nur shcon recht dunkel deshlab alles Blitz bilder 





sind noch paar mehr im album neu. Feedback erwünscht 

Grüße Luki


----------



## DaZarter85 (14. Juni 2012)

Hey, geht was am Samstag bei den N-Trails?


----------



## Saitex (14. Juni 2012)

Moinsen!
Bin relativ neu hier im Forum, wohne aber schon lange in Hamburg und Bike auch schon lange.

Ist man mit einem Stevens S4 Hardtail auf euren Strecken geduldet? 

btw: Kennt ihr die Dirtstrecke in Niendorf richtung Flughafen?


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. Juni 2012)

Über den Samstag könnte man nochmal schnacken, wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss. Kann ich wohl morgen definitiv sagen. 

Das einzige auf der "Ecke" da ist Norderstedt oder nicht?


----------



## Saitex (14. Juni 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Das einzige auf der "Ecke" da ist Norderstedt oder nicht?



In Niendorf gibt es auch etwas, ist allerdings kein DH sondern eher Dirt mit vielen großen Rampen. Soll ich davon ein Bild hochladen? 

Ist allerdings auch dort die "Ecke"


----------



## Blackdog1981 (15. Juni 2012)

Also das von Niendorf kenne ich sehr gut.
Jemand am Sonntag bei der Sternfahrt dabei???


----------



## DaZarter85 (15. Juni 2012)

muss leider arbeiten am sonntag....


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. Juni 2012)

ich habe nun viel mehr Entspannung, denn ich habe heute abschließend bestanden! 

... ich habe große Träume von neuen Ausrüstungsgegenständen bis hin zu reinem DH-Bike ... nach und nach wird das nun was 

am besten ruft Ihr mich an, bei so nem Wetter oder Freizeit bin ich nich unbedingt zig mal die Woche am PC ...

ich freu mich auf's Biken mit Euch !


----------



## christophersch (17. Juni 2012)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> ich habe nun viel mehr Entspannung, denn ich habe heute abschließend bestanden!
> 
> ... ich habe große Träume von neuen Ausrüstungsgegenständen bis hin zu reinem DH-Bike ... nach und nach wird das nun was
> 
> ...



 Glückwunsch!

Grüße aus BC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juni 2012)

Super! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (22. Juni 2012)

vielen Dank Euch! 

ich freu mich mit Euch nun endlich zu Biken, vllt sogar schon morgen? 

Ich werd erstma viiiieeeeeeeeeeel Schlaf nachholen müssen und mich um paar aufgeschobene Dinge kümmern müssen, aber ruft ab Mittags gern durch ... dann können wir weitersehen ! 

sooo, nun haut rein, bis dennsen


----------



## Mayel13 (23. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen 



daranus schrieb:


> Sagt mal jungs....wer hat diesen krassen **** im volksdorfer wald gebaut???!
> 
> Ich dödel da meine übliche runde längs und auf einmal sehe ich da den monsterjump (okay, zumindest für anfänger ists ein monsterjump)!!...
> 
> Hat den irgendwer hier ausm Forum gebaut?......Falls ja: Geiler Shit Jungs!!!!



Fraage   Wo denn in Volksdorf??  In der Nähe der BMX-Bahn, oder wo ist gemeint?? Kann es jemand etwas beschreiben, oder ist es wieder ein "geheimer Ort", wo man nur hingeführt wird? 

Euch allen ein schönes WE


----------



## Assmann2k (23. Juni 2012)

morgen treffen um 11h am Wildpark schwarze berge ! enduro/am tour ! nett abfahrten aber natürlich auch einige anstiege stehen bevor 
wer lust hat kann gerne vorbei schauen.

gruß

leif


----------



## christophersch (24. Juni 2012)

daranus schrieb:


> Sagt mal jungs....wer hat diesen krassen **** im volksdorfer wald gebaut???!



Krasser sh;t steht grundsätzlich nur hier in Whistler !


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2012)

Wäre gerne mitgekommen, bin aber leider eingegipst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saitex (25. Juni 2012)

War nun am WE am Samstung in den Schwarzen Bergen unterwegs. Hätte nicht damit gerechnet solch geile Strecken dort zu fahren (Ich hatte aber leider wieder ein bisschen Angst um mein Hardtail) .
Es war Top. Nächstes Samstag wieder!


----------



## Zelle (26. Juni 2012)

Assmann2k schrieb:


> morgen treffen um 11h am Wildpark schwarze berge ! enduro/am tour ! nett abfahrten aber natürlich auch einige anstiege stehen bevor
> wer lust hat kann gerne vorbei schauen.
> 
> gruß
> ...



Und, warst Du beim dem Wetter noch fahren? Ich habe mich nicht geärgert auf dem Sofa liegen geblieben zu sein ... bei dem Regen.

Grüße!


----------



## Spacetime (27. Juni 2012)

jemand von euch Freitag Nachmittag an den N Trails ?


----------



## Mr.Nox (27. Juni 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> jemand von euch Freitag Nachmittag an den N Trails ?



Bin diesmal leider arbeiten...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (29. Juni 2012)

@Schattenschatzi - was ist los/ passiert ?




@all

nun, heute wollt ich los aber bei dem überschwappenden Gewitter - mal sehen, heute allein wollt ich soweit noch nicht und kuck ma mal ...
vllt Sa oder So?
Ruft sonst durch 

macht's gut, bis dennsen


----------



## maxl188 (29. Juni 2012)

Samstag 10:30  an der Kärntner Hütte Abfahrt. 
Ich bin der mit dem FÜ Kennzeichen am Parkplatz
Gruß, Max


----------



## Saitex (2. Juli 2012)

Wo sind denn diese N-Trails?^^


----------



## Mr.Nox (2. Juli 2012)

Auf der Ecke der Steinfurther Allee, damit du eine grobe Richtung hast. Die Details sind wohl leider schon im Internet. 

LG


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (4. Juli 2012)

FÃ¼r Schanzenradler:
Dirt-Tour rund um Hamburg!
http://www.summerpeak.de.rs/
Der erste Stopp is am 7.7. in Pinneberg!


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juli 2012)

Wer fährt in der nächsten Woche in HH? Habe Zeit geschenkt bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (9. Juli 2012)

Könnte mir gut vorstellen mal unter der Woche nach der Arbeit eine Runde von der Kärtner Hütte zu fahren. Wäre dann so gegen 17 Uhr. Der Tag ist egal, muss es nur rechtzeitig wissen, nicht dass ich plötzlich mit dem Rennrad im Wald stehe


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juli 2012)

Auch sehr gut (wenn du trödelst).

Würde aber auch gerne zu einem der Hamburger Spots fahren.


----------



## lukidtm (9. Juli 2012)

also ich bin nun 2 wochen hier und hätt lust wenns passt! 

Donnerstag ist schonmal verplant sonst mal sehen was sich so ergibt. 

Luki


----------



## outdoor (11. Juli 2012)

*racepark schulenberg:*
vom 27.-29.07.2012 veranstalten wir das *down[c]hill-masters #1* mit rider-party aufÂ´m schiff... leinen los!

freitag: training, festland-fest
 samstag: 1. & 2. run, *party-boat mit gogo-girls *auf der okertalsperre
 sonntag: katerfrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, longjump, best-trick

 kosten:
race-package (startgebÃ¼hr, liftbenutzung, shuttle) 30,- â¬
party-package (wie oben plus party-boat) 35,- â¬
eintritt party-boat 7,- â¬

maximal 100 starter, aktuell 45 anmeldungen in 4 tagen - ranhalten......

anmeldung dann Ã¼ber die homepage: www.racepark-schulenberg.de


----------



## maxl188 (13. Juli 2012)

---


----------



## lukidtm (14. Juli 2012)

klingt nice in Schulenberg bin da aber leider schon weg.

Wer hat morgen irwas vor ? würd gern bissn fahren. 

Oder auch mal nächste woche.. 

Grüße Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Juli 2012)

Ich bin für diese Woche raus, fahre doch zu meinem Seminar.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. Juli 2012)

Moinsen Allerseits!

Ich habe nun bis zu meinem B-Day Urlaub/ frei, also gern immer anrufen/ nachfragen   (das ist dann der 30.8.)  - nur nicht so schüchtern 


ich versuch für mich mal n Plan zu machen, welche Bikeparks ich besuchen werde / kann und ob evtl wer mitkommt? ... oder ich wo mitfahr? ... oder wem ich Besuch abstatte ...
Vorschläge, Einladungen sind immer sehr gern gesehen, wer von Euch irgendwie mit will, sagt Bescheid ... in meinem Auto is prinzipiel ein Platz frei ... also ein Bike mit allem Gerödel, wenn beide Reifen drausen sind ...

bis dennsen




PS: 
@Linus - sag mal, wann ich vorbei kommen kann für die DVDs oder Biken ... Danke und weiterhin gutes Gelingen!

@José - ich werd auch gelegentlich in Popptown sein, wenn Du sowieso mal Biken willst oder auch Volkspark ...


----------



## lukidtm (17. Juli 2012)

Soo

Klaus und ich werden wohl Freitag im Volkspark sein. So gegen 13 uhr ca 

wer lust hat kann gern mitkommen. 

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (19. Juli 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9706522#post9706522


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. Juli 2012)

wohoo,
ich hab jetzt ein bisschen freie Zeit. Ich würde gerne die Tage mal fahren gehen. Ob in der Woche oder am Wochenende ist mir eigentlich schnuppe. Am liebsten auf nem Trail, keine Touren  
Würd auch mit jemanden nach Malle fahren wollen. Spritgeld natürlich teilen.

LG


----------



## lukidtm (23. Juli 2012)

lust hätt ich sofort.... war solang nich mehr aufm rad 

aaaaaaaaaaaaber ich flieg ja morgen nach Nicaragua ...  wird auch coool 

am 9.8. komm ich wieder danach MUSS ich aufs radl!! 

viel spaß euch hier

Luki


----------



## Mayel13 (23. Juli 2012)

Viel Spaß in Nicaragua


----------



## lukidtm (23. Juli 2012)

dankeschöön


----------



## Bl4blub (25. Juli 2012)

hey jungs,

ich hab da mal ne frage 
ich will im august /september nochmal nen ausflug in den harz machen und möchte gerne wissen ob jmd von euch tipps hat wo man gut unterkommen kann bzw was günstig ist und welche orte ihr empfehlt 

schönen gruß Jogchum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saitex (25. Juli 2012)

Bl4blub schrieb:


> hey jungs,
> 
> ich hab da mal ne frage
> ich will im august /september nochmal nen ausflug in den harz machen und möchte gerne wissen ob jmd von euch tipps hat wo man gut unterkommen kann bzw was günstig ist und welche orte ihr empfehlt
> ...


 
Ich würde dir Jugendherbergen empfehlen. Die sind im Harz echt gut! Was willst du denn im Harz machen? Wenn du nur Trails fahren möchtest dann würde ich Torfhaus empfehlen!


----------



## schläferchriz (26. Juli 2012)

jemand freitag mittag an den n-trails?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Juli 2012)

Was gibts denn am Volkspark? Da hab ich schon mal was von gehört, aber so richtig vorstellen kann ichs mir noch nicht....


----------



## Saitex (26. Juli 2012)

Im Volkspark gibt es so einiges... 

Ich habe leider erst einmal diesen kleinen Bikepark gefunden... in welcher Ecke lag der nochmal? Ist schon länger her als ich da war und ihn gefunden habe...


----------



## Mr.Nox (26. Juli 2012)

Ich frag mich immer, warum ihr vom Volkspark so begeistert seid. Natürlich ist da viel gebaut und das ist auch zu bewunder, vorallem weil es so offen ist. Aber es steht doch alles in der Ebene, man holt also nur Schwung aus der "Anfahrtsneigung". Ald ich Anfang des Jahres da war, war nur eine Sache interessant, der "große" Drop auf der Linken Seite. Ich bin da nämlich auch in einer FB-Gruppe und die fahren da JEDE Woche hin.



> jemand freitag mittag an den n-trails?


ich könnte. sag mal ne Uhrzeit an.


----------



## christophersch (26. Juli 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer, warum ihr vom Volkspark so begeistert seid. Natürlich ist da viel gebaut und das ist auch zu bewunder, vorallem weil es so offen ist. Aber es steht doch alles in der Ebene, man holt also nur Schwung aus der "Anfahrtsneigung". Ald ich Anfang des Jahres da war, war nur eine Sache interessant, der "große" Drop auf der Linken Seite. Ich bin da nämlich auch in einer FB-Gruppe und die fahren da JEDE Woche hin.
> 
> 
> ich könnte. sag mal ne Uhrzeit an.



Ganz meine Meinung. Spots in Ehren, aber das da ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.... (Nicht falsch verstehen!, für Einsteiger nach wie vor gut geeignet um mit Sprüngen anzufangen)
@Linus: der "große" Drop wurde zugeschüttet, bzw. ist jetzt nur noch halb so groß.


----------



## Mr.Nox (26. Juli 2012)

Du bist zurück *Trompete, Fanfahren und sonstiges Gedöhns*
Wir filmen am Sonntag übrigen nicht. Karsten muss bei seinem besten Kumpel helfen beim Umzug. Wird wahrscheinlich Anfang September. So der 1-2.09.


----------



## christophersch (26. Juli 2012)

Haha, danke. Bin sehr heiß auf Umbauten. Go Big, or go Home!
Ich meld mich bei dir, wenns mal wieder ne Session gibt. Ersteinmal muss ich mein Rad aber wieder fit machen....


----------



## Mr.Nox (26. Juli 2012)

Ist jemand morgen unterwegs. Schläferchris sagt ja nüx.
Ich hätte interesse am Freeriden, Dirten oder sogar Slacklinen im Park bei Blanten un Bloomen. Slackline hätte ich hier. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich noch einer melden würde.

LG


----------



## MTWTFSS (26. Juli 2012)

sorry linus bin das we über in winterberg unterwegs yippieh hahaha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schläferchriz (26. Juli 2012)

klar sage ich was. würde morgen 13uhr an den ntrails sein, wenn noch jemand kommt. allein is bissel doof wie ich finde. also wenn sich bis heut abend jemand meldet lade ich das rad ins auto und komm da hin.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Juli 2012)

hallo
ihr
lieben
wir 
leben 
noch
und 
trinken
grade
ein
leckeres
BIER
(
wirklich
nur
eins
)


philipp
hat
einen
an 
der
waffel
/
torte
/
pfannkuchen


treibts
nicht
zu
wild
sind
bald 
wieder
bei
euch



















hoffe
ihr
seid
jetzt
nicht
angepisst
/
böse
/
genervt
/
*********










liebe
grüße
blümchen
und 
schattenschatzi


----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Juli 2012)

ntrails...?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Juli 2012)

Ne, Winterberg


----------



## MTWTFSS (26. Juli 2012)

malte ihr seit in wibeß @marcus n-trails=secret spot.


----------



## Mr.Nox (26. Juli 2012)

Dann komme ich zu um 13:00 zu den N-Trailz. Alle die mit wollen, können sich mir anschließen und um 12:45 " U2 Steinfurther Allee" sein


----------



## schläferchriz (26. Juli 2012)

ist gebongt dann bis morgen 13 uhr!!!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Juli 2012)

wenn ich dann "endlich" mal das enduro bekomme, würd mich das ma interessieren wie & wo man da hin kommt...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (30. Juli 2012)

Moinsen!

ich brauch erst einmal eine neue Hinterradachse bevor ich großes Springen kann (beim Aufmachen kaputt gegangen  was ein Urlaubsbeginn:kotz: und dann noch das Wetter  ) ...
sonst habe ich aber endlich luftigere Protektoren, auf den Leatt warte ich noch aber gut ... dafür spiel ich mal mit meiner eigenen GoPro rum ^^

naja ...
im Volkspark entsteht aber immer mehr Neues, zB neben dem alten großen gibt es nun einen Neuen, der in etwa der alten Distanz entspricht, aber kickt ... dann is da noch ganz viel anderes ...









Ich hab ja noch bis zu meinem BDay Ende August Urlaub, also wenn ich in HH bin immer gern anrufen, dann wird das auch was mit Biken 

geplant ist ein Tripp nach Malente, noch mal Braunlage und dann ma sehn ... lässt sich was kombinieren mit Euch? -> sagt gern Bescheid!





 @ Linus: wann kann ich mal vorbei lunzen, oder wir uns wo Treffen, meine DVDs ...  ?!

@ Blömchen und  
@ Schattenschatzi: danke - ihr seid in WiBe ?! Ihr habts gut ... wann is ma wieder Trails bei Euch angesagt?
was war nun eigentlich bei Dir verletzungsmäßig los?



haut rein Allerseits

=]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (30. Juli 2012)

Grüßt euch!

Ich muss hier auch noch mal spamen. Das Whistler Video ist fertig und hochgeladen. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch! falls ja -> würde ich ich über ein "Gefällt mir" sehr freuen! Vielleicht wirds dann ja sogar etwas mit Video der Woche, da die ersten beiden Top-Videos heute bzw. morgen rausfliegen.


Wenn mein Rad wieder fit ist, bin ich auch wieder bei den Sessions hier im Norden dabei. Braunlage auch gerne, aber da ich einen Kumpel dort besuchen möchte, der erst in 4 Wochen zurück ist, nicht vor "Ende - August".
Malente aber immer gerne. ich hoffe ja, dass diese Saison da noch mal wieder ein Rennen stattfindet. 
In diesem Sinne, haut's rein allerseits!

-christopher


----------



## Mr.Nox (30. Juli 2012)

Für Malente wäre ich auch noch zu haben. Mit drei Leuten wird es dann Sprittechnisch richtig günstug 

@Klaus: Ich hab jetzt eigentlich die ganze Zeit frei. Muss nur noch selten in die Uni um was nachzuschlagen etc.


----------



## MTWTFSS (30. Juli 2012)

malente bin sowas von dabei!


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Juli 2012)

Wer macht in HH guten und schnellen Gabelservice? Ich brauche neue Buchsen für meine 55 und habe dafür 4 Tage Zeit (13.-17.8.) Alles andere mache ich selber, aber mir fehlt das Einpresswerkzeug.


----------



## Mayel13 (31. Juli 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wer macht in HH guten und schnellen Gabelservice? Ich brauche neue Buchsen für meine 55 und habe dafür 4 Tage Zeit (13.-17.8.) Alles andere mache ich selber, aber mir fehlt das Einpresswerkzeug.



DAS interessiert mich auch  Hab an meiner Gabel ein Paar Probleme... will die aber nicht mitten im Sommer einschicken -auch wenn wir kein Sommerwetter haben  und selber ran mag ich nicht so recht. Hab da null Erfahrung mit


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Juli 2012)

Das kann ich machen, nur Buchsen geht nicht. Schreib mir ggF. ne PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schläferchriz (1. August 2012)

Guten morgen. ist freitag jemand an den ntrails? so ab mittag wieder?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (1. August 2012)

ja dann schaun wir doch mal, wann meine neue Achse da ist und dann gehts los ?!  ...
bis denn


----------



## MTWTFSS (2. August 2012)

fährt morgen irgendjemand aus Hamburg nach malente? wenn nicht fahre ich selber aber wenn eh jemand hinfährt und ein großes auto hat...linus wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## Mr.Nox (2. August 2012)

ne, Morgen bin ich klettern oder was für die uni machen. Radeln ist bei mir am Sonntag angesagt.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (2. August 2012)

Klettern? Nordwandhalle? ^^


----------



## MTWTFSS (2. August 2012)

schade am Wochenende habe ich leider keine zeit könnte nur morgen. naja dann eben nächstes we oder unter der Woche mal sehen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (2. August 2012)

Ne, in der Nordwandhalle arbeite ich "nur" als Betreuer und gehe dann immer Bouldern nach der Arbeit  Diesen Freitag in der Gesamtschule Allermöhe. Kleine aber feine Analge mit netten Leuten. Leider für viele uninteressant, weil eine Schulwand immer als leicht und doof abgehakt wird. Gibt aber Überhänge und die Routen sind ziemlich Schwer bewertet. Eine 6+ da, ist in der Nordwandhalle schon eine 7-/7. 

Ach Malente... Ist schon eine Überlegung wert, dass Klettern ausfallen zu lassen und die "neue" Gabel mal ein wenig härter zu testen. Dann könnte ich für den Urlaub nächste Woche schonmal die DH- Schlappen aufziehen. *ach grml*

EDIT: Morgen ist Freitag, ist das nicht der ungünstigste Tag um von Hamburg richtung Norden zu fahren. Die Autobahn ist doch bestimmt brechend voll? Ich würde sond fahren wollen. Mein Vater hat nur vorher das Auto, die nach hause fahren könnte ich dich auch nicht. Bin Abends noch verabredet

Edit 2: Hab gerade von jemanden ein Angebot bekommen. Da könnten wir auch hin, wenn du möchtest. Geht dann eher richtung Süden (Geheimer Trail etc., deswegen die Geheimniskrämerei )


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. August 2012)

...  da hat man aber auch richtig Glück für den Urlaub ?!
der Kollege fällt aus, also wird das mit'm Thüringer Wald - Rennstieg wohl nix ... und auf Grund der fehlenden Hinterradachse ist mein Big Bike zZ auch nicht am Start  ... 


aber ich bin immer liebend gern dabei, alles was mein AM mit 100 / 70 mm Federweg halt mitmacht 

nun wisst Ihr Bescheid ... 
mal sehn, was kommt und wie's Wetter uns versaut/ versüßt 

tschööö


----------



## christophersch (2. August 2012)

Was haste denn mit der Achse gemacht, dass die kaputt gegangen ist?

Ich werde wohl am Homespot etwas Pumpen gehen....


----------



## schläferchriz (3. August 2012)

ist denn wenigstens samstag oder sonntag jemand an den n-trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (3. August 2012)

Sorry, leider nicht...


----------



## schläferchriz (3. August 2012)

@hamburger berg: was brauchste für ne achse? hab noch bissel was liegen...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (3. August 2012)

@chris: ich habe sie aufgemacht ^^
Ich kann es Dir nicht anders sagen, auch wenn's lächerlich klingt... ging sehr schwer, dann machts knack ... und es ging dann auf, aber ein Stück von der Aussparung ist runtergefallen und damit nur noch zur Hälfte gehalten ...  voll für'n A&§*# 
Materialermüdung perfekt getimt ?! - hat die Garantiezei von 2 Jahren etwas länger überlebt ... so ein Dreck! ist in der Hoffnung, dass Koulanz was bringt eingeschickt ... aber über Radladen von Kollegen, noch hab ich da nix Neues gehört...


@schläferchris: oh, nu is schon eine Bestellung bei BMO bezahlt und ich muss warten ... :S wär höchstens die Frage, ob ich die Leihaft fahren dürfte ?!
ich fahre hinten eine Rock Shox Maxle lite 12*135 mm - sag gern ehrlich    ... vielen Dank dennoch schon mal im Vorraus!
ich schick Dir ne PN mit Telenr ...


Bis dennsen Leute von Heute


----------



## Assmann2k (12. August 2012)

Ich war heute mit meinem Bruder in Harburg Biken ! Da gibt es auch so einiges zum Springen, wobei einige Sachen mit über 6m für mich zu krass sind.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. August 2012)

Wo das denn??


----------



## Leen (12. August 2012)

Huhu Leuts,

Wer war denn da Samstag Nachmittag 11.8. mit im Volkspark? Jemand namens Patrick (glaub ich) hat doch so ein Video gemacht von uns als 5er oder 6er Kolonne. Ist das schon online?


----------



## Mr.Nox (12. August 2012)

Huhu,
Ich grüße euch aus dem schönen Saalbach! Es ist die reinste Offenbarung hier!! Hübsche Mädels in Trachten, geile Trails, leckeres Essen und gutes Wetter. Die Blueline und Proline kann man vergessen, alles Bremswellen etc. Die X-Line ist mit 6,3km der Hammer und super gut zu fahren. Des Weiteren der "Hacklberg-Trail", ohh my ****n god, ich hab noch nie so ein grinsen im Gesicht gehabt. ca. 8Km bergab. Der Anfang richtig genial, leckeres Essen nach der Hälfte und dann auf die Hotel eigene Alm mit SWIMMINGPOOL auf 1000Hm. Danach noch ein paar lustige Sachen dann nur noch Schotter. Morgen gehts auf die Milkaline und Mittwoch die BIG5. 

Erster Ausfall, die Vorderradbremse ging flöten. Ich war immer zufrieden mit der Avid Elexir, jetzt muss sie gehen wenn das Geld da ist. Für die Trails hier eindeutig zu wenig Power. Kommt wohl eine Shimano XT oder Saint und ganz vielleicht ne Formula.
Die neue Gabel läuft auch gut, das Rad hat mit 175mm genug Reserven und ich bräuchte auch nicht mehr. Hinterbau hält (auf Holz klopf).
Die DH-Schlappen sind in der harten Misschung der Hammer. Maxxis Minion DH f/r.

LG


----------



## christophersch (12. August 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Huhu,
> Ich grüße euch aus dem schönen Saalbach! Es ist die reinste Offenbarung hier!! Hübsche Mädels in Trachten, geile Trails, leckeres Essen und gutes Wetter. Die Blueline und Proline kann man vergessen, alles Bremswellen etc. Die X-Line ist mit 6,3km der Hammer und super gut zu fahren. Des Weiteren der "Hacklberg-Trail", ohh my ****n god, ich hab noch nie so ein grinsen im Gesicht gehabt. ca. 8Km bergab. Der Anfang richtig genial, leckeres Essen nach der Hälfte und dann auf die Hotel eigene Alm mit SWIMMINGPOOL auf 1000Hm. Danach noch ein paar lustige Sachen dann nur noch Schotter. Morgen gehts auf die Milkaline und Mittwoch die BIG5.
> 
> Erster Ausfall, die Vorderradbremse ging flöten. Ich war immer zufrieden mit der Avid Elexir, jetzt muss sie gehen wenn das Geld da ist. Für die Trails hier eindeutig zu wenig Power. Kommt wohl eine Shimano XT oder Saint und ganz vielleicht ne Formula.
> ...



Avid ist Müll. Da hast du Recht. 

Viel Spaß noch!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. August 2012)

Aus dir spricht die pure Ahnungslosigkeit

Aus Österreich kommen wir auch grad wieder, allerdings nicht aus Saalbach, sondern aus Lofer. Bikebergsteigen ist nicht meins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (14. August 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Aus dir spricht die pure Ahnungslosigkeit
> 
> Aus Österreich kommen wir auch grad wieder, allerdings nicht aus Saalbach, sondern aus Lofer. Bikebergsteigen ist nicht meins.



Ok, ich habe natürlich ein klitzekleines bisschen übertrieben, aber warum Avid kaufen, wenn es bissigere (Formula), leichtere (Formula) und schönere (Formula) Bremsen gibt?! Zudem lassen sie sich nicht gut entlüften und sind nicht besonders preiswert. UND die Scheiben sind nicht wirklich schön (nicht so schön wie Formula's). !!!

Haha!

Viel Spaß Wünsche ich noch! Ihr solltet mal nach Neukirchen zum Rob J Supertrail!!! Der ist der Hammer!!!

Cheers


----------



## MTWTFSS (14. August 2012)

ich fahre kein formula weil ich formula ******* finde weil die dinger hässlich sind und mir bei den Bremshebeln nach einer abfahrt die Finger weh tun.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. August 2012)

Formula ist halt eher digital. So An-Aus. Und die Zuverlässigkeit ist bei Formula ja noch übler, als bei den älteren Avids (die 2012er sind großartig).


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. August 2012)

Ich werde wohl auf Saints wechseln. Vielleicht auf XTs. Das muss ich mir alles mal genau überlegen. Ich fahr hier nicht noch mit dem Auto durch die Gegend. Ich hab hier 4 Lifte in max 30min mit dem Bike erreichbar. Ich denke die Elexirs sind gute Bremsen, jedoch im Alpinen Gelände leicht überfordert.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (14. August 2012)

Also ich kann auf jeden fall Saint empfehlen


----------



## MTWTFSS (14. August 2012)

linus das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben war damals selber in Saalbach und meine avid juicy 7!!! waren damals vollkommend ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (14. August 2012)

So jetzt wird erstmal für ein Halbes Jahr Kein Bike mehr gefahren, Unterarm gebrochen + sehne gerissen + Knochen in Hand gelenk  verschoben.  und am Donnerstag gehts erstmal zum OP.


----------



## krei (14. August 2012)

Schnelle genesung


----------



## Marcus_xXx (14. August 2012)

Auuuuuua! Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. August 2012)

Ich rede von den Elexirs und nicht von juicys. Wirlich jeder hier mit elexirs findet die Bremse zuhause gut und ausreichend, hier in saalbach bei der xline mit 6Km kackt sie einfach. ICH kann einfach nicht weniger Bremsen, vorallem im unteren bereich mit den ganzen wurzeln und mindestens 90° kurven die ziemlich eng sind. Hier gi t es ein langes schotterstueck von 200m ohne bremsen mit highspeed, danach merkt man förmlich wie die bremse abkuehlt und wiedr biss hat. Musste mir wegen eines abgebrochenen inbus in der entlüftungsschraube leider von nem kumpem elexir cr kaufen. die preisgünstigste variante auf die schnelle... heute hab ich noch die kontermutter für den hinterbau verloren...kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Mayel13 (14. August 2012)

@Jose: ach du sch...  wie hast Du das denn geschafft?  Sieht ja echt übel aus  Gute und schnelle Besserung auf jeden Fall 


Ich war am WE drei Tage im Harz mit mein Bruder und hab mich einmal auch recht heftig hingelegt... besser gesagt durch die Gegend geflogen  (plötzlich war da ein dicker Stein im Gras versteckt bei 40 Km/h)  aber zum Glück ohne Folgen  auch das Fahrrad hat keine Spuren davon getragen


----------



## christophersch (14. August 2012)

verdammt, das mit dem Arm schaut ja echt übel aus! Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung.

Zu den Bremsen: Ich fahre meine "The One" seit nun 2,5 Jahren und ich hatte NIE auch nur ein einziges Problem. Schön bissig, gut dosierbar und ich hab bisher auch nur vorne einen Belag und hinten 2 Beläge verschlissen. Die Bremsen sind aber knackig wie am ersten Tag. Auch Leogang/Saalbach/Whistler musste ich nicht einmal an sie denken. 
Verglichen mit der XO/Code Kombi, die ich Anfang des Jahres gefahren bin, haben sie auf jeden Fall gefühlt doppelt so viel Power. Der Bremskontakt fühlt sich nach mehr Grip ,- und nicht so "trocken" an. Ich lasse Bremsen aber auch recht wenig schleifen. Wenn ich bremse, dann richtig. Vielleicht liegt darin ja der Unterschied..?

Aber nichts desto trotz sind X0/Code Bremsen natürlich Top! bei den Bremsen sind es natürlich auch große "Geschmacksunterschiede"
Ich persönlich empfinde sie aber als nicht ansatzweise so gut wie die Formulas.

cheers
-Christopher


----------



## MTWTFSS (14. August 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ich rede von den Elexirs und nicht von juicys. Wirlich jeder hier mit elexirs findet die Bremse zuhause gut und ausreichend, hier in saalbach bei der xline mit 6Km kackt sie einfach. ICH kann einfach nicht weniger Bremsen, vorallem im unteren bereich mit den ganzen wurzeln und mindestens 90° kurven die ziemlich eng sind. Hier gi t es ein langes schotterstueck von 200m ohne bremsen mit highspeed, danach merkt man förmlich wie die bremse abkuehlt und wiedr biss hat. Musste mir wegen eines abgebrochenen inbus in der entlüftungsschraube leider von nem kumpem elexir cr kaufen. die preisgünstigste variante auf die schnelle... heute hab ich noch die kontermutter für den hinterbau verloren...kann nur besser werden.



naja ich bin die x-line auch runter und oben musst du eh gar nicht bremsen und unten im Wald konnte man als ich da war auch gut laufen lassen man muss den kurven da eben erstmal anfangen zu trauen dann kommt man da auch schnell mit wenig bremsen durch. aber es scheppert eben ordentlich da bremst man lieber ein wenig mehr das stimmt schon


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. August 2012)

@Jose: So eine Röntgenaufnahme wünsche ich niemandem. Gute und schnelle Genesung und eine saubere OP wünsche ich dir!

@Bremsen: Egal wie ich zum Thema Bremsen stehe, die Saint ist, abgesehen vom Gewicht, eine Überbremse. Hatte sie selbst eine Weile. Hinten für Normalgewichtler unnötig und vorne ein Traum.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (15. August 2012)

Danke an Alle.


----------



## Mr.Nox (15. August 2012)

Ich spar mir Geld und warte bis du irgendwann mal dahin fährst, dann komme ich nur für einen Tag dahin im mir ansusehen wie du da ohne Bremsen runterfährst. Es geht nunmal Bergab, da muss man zwangsläufig bremsen. Auf dem oberen Stück bin ich schon recht gut unterwegs, wenn ich mir den Abstand am start und am Ende angucke. Im unteren Teil bin ich die krücke. Wurzln, Löcher und enge Kurven sind ne fiese mischung. Da hab ich schon einige gute gesehen, die wirklich schneller waren als alle anderen, aber Bremsen tun sie alle, hoert man allein schon am reäusch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. August 2012)

Unizulassung bekommen, das heißt, ich bleibe bei euch

@Linus: Ich würde so ab Ende September gerne mal mit an die Schulkletterwand kommen, bin aber nicht soo fit im klassischen Wandklettern.


----------



## ginkgo (15. August 2012)

Jose: Gute und schnelle Genesung!!


----------



## Tim23 (17. August 2012)

Weiß jemand wo dieser Trail ( http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1089723 ) in poppenbüttel ist??


----------



## lukidtm (17. August 2012)

Ja ist er  

@ All... Kendrick und ich werden wohl morgen bei Chris sein, bissn fahren und ich werd auch bissn Knipsen und vlt sogar filmen mal sehen  


Grüße Luki der unbedingt aufs radl muss!


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. August 2012)

Roadgap springen, sonst lacht Philipp dich aus


----------



## lukidtm (17. August 2012)

haha soll er doch  

mal sehen wies läuft saaß mehr als 2 monate nichtmehr auf dem rad  

luki


----------



## schaumi (20. August 2012)

Hallo,

missbrauche den Thread mal um zu fragen, ob und wo es in* Hamburg und Umgebung tolle Bikeläden*, so Richtung Allmountain-> Gravity (DH Freeride) gibt um zu stöbern und zu kaufen. Ich bin nächstes Wochenende in der Nähe von Hamburg/Kaltenkirchen und möchte gern Bikeklamotten für den o.g. Bereich kaufen.

Welche Läden mit einer gewissen Vorhaltung von Sachen könnt Ihr mir empfehlen???

Viele Grüße aus der Nähe des Deisters...

Ronny


----------



## MTWTFSS (20. August 2012)

gibt keinen laden hier.


----------



## Lars-123 (21. August 2012)

gibt sonst noch Melahn in Kaltenkirchen aber mit denen kann man nichtmal um einen euro verhandeln vorgabe vom chef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (21. August 2012)

Lars-123 schrieb:


> gibt sonst noch Melahn in Kaltenkirchen aber mit denen kann man nichtmal um einen euro verhandeln vorgabe vom chef



Und nicht zu vergessen "Fahrrad Goebel" in Pinneberg!


----------



## Lars-123 (21. August 2012)

der ist sowieso der Beste von die ganze hier ;-)


----------



## dantonu (22. August 2012)

Moin!

Wollte mal fragen, ob ich dieses Wochenende mal mit euch irgendwo zusammen fahren kann? Kenn mich hier in Hamburg nicht so gut aus, was das Mountainbiken angeht 


Waere sehr cool wenn das irgendwie klappen wuerde 

Gruß


----------



## christophersch (22. August 2012)

dantonu schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wollte mal fragen, ob ich dieses Wochenende mal mit euch irgendwo zusammen fahren kann? Kenn mich hier in Hamburg nicht so gut aus, was das Mountainbiken angeht
> 
> ...



was fährst`n du?
Mountainbiken ist bekanntlich in mehr als 200 Untergruppen geteilt


----------



## dantonu (22. August 2012)

Hab mir schon was gedacht als ich hier in den "Freeride" Thread geschrieben habe 

Ich fahre nen Hardtailfreerider... Nach den harten Bremswellenerfahrungen in Winterberg, letztes WE, werde ich nun fuer nen Fully sparen 

Bin noch ziemlich neu in dem Sport und hab einfach Lust gemeinsam mit anderen Leuten hier in Hamburg zu fahren!


----------



## christophersch (22. August 2012)

dantonu schrieb:


> Hab mir schon was gedacht als ich hier in den "Freeride" Thread geschrieben habe
> 
> Ich fahre nen Hardtailfreerider... Nach den harten Bremswellenerfahrungen in Winterberg, letztes WE, werde ich nun fuer nen Fully sparen
> 
> Bin noch ziemlich neu in dem Sport und hab einfach Lust gemeinsam mit anderen Leuten hier in Hamburg zu fahren!



Haha 
Ne kannst gerne mal dazukommen. Wir haben unseren Spot ganz im Westen. Aber auch eher in die Freeride Richtung mit Gaps etc. 
Singletrails haben wir aber auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantonu (22. August 2012)

Ja das hoert sich doch alles gut an 

Ich komme ja auch nicht direkt aus Hamburg, sondern aus Norderstedt 

In der Hoffnung, dass sich vielleicht einige fuer dieses WE zusammentun, werde ich den Thread mal weiterverfolgen.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. August 2012)

@ schaumi: 
Mink's Shop, Osterstraße 70 hat auch n bissi was ... mehr unter http://www.minks-bike-shop.de/


@ dantonu: Willkommen, ja Popptown sind coole Strecken, die Dirtstrecken in Norderstedt hab ich mir selber auch noch nicht angekuckt ... könnt man sonst auch machen ...





@ Chris: was gibts Neues? wie sind die Strecken bei Dir zZ - besonders der Pumptrack? ... 
denk dran, ich bin zurück ... und der eine Buddy will vllt n altes Bike von Dir ?! ^^ ... 


@ Linus: was geht bei Dir? wann mal wo Biken? wie planst noch mal Braunlage ... bin hin und her ob ich mitm  AM  da hin mitfahr ...  


@ José: weiterhin Gute Besserung, freut mich irgendwie, dass ich Dir da wenigstens helfen konnte und Dich beraten ...



bis die Tage allerseits, Daumendrücken dass meine Achse kommt und am BDay heute in einer Woche gutes Wetter is ... sonst bin ich bis dahin für Chilln und Grilln auch gern dabei (Luki, Jacob ... ?! ...) 
 servus - ich mach mir mal n entspannten im Stadtpark nachher denke ich


----------



## Blackdog1981 (23. August 2012)

@ Klaus: Danke dir, sag dir dann bescheidt wegen Grill abend


----------



## Mr.Nox (24. August 2012)

So, da wir am Sonntag filmen, würde ich am Samstag oder Freitag noch ne runde drehen gehen. jemand Zeit und lust?


----------



## christophersch (24. August 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> So, da wir am Sonntag filmen, würde ich am Samstag oder Freitag noch ne runde drehen gehen. jemand Zeit und lust?



Freitag ist rum. Wie schauts aus mit morgen? Ich wollte so in Blankeneser Gegend fahren...

@Klaus: Homespot schaut Super aus, obwohl da echt viel zugewachsen ist. Das "alte" Rad ist mittlerweile aber verkauft....sry


----------



## Mr.Nox (24. August 2012)

verdammt, diese bescheidene studeinfreie Zeit, ich weiß nie welcher wochentag ist...Ich rede von nächster Woche, also Ende August^^

ps: redest du von deinem homespot? sieht der gut aus, müssste ich da die woche nochmal hin und mithelfen zum buddeln, schnibbeln, shapen?


----------



## christophersch (25. August 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> verdammt, diese bescheidene studeinfreie Zeit, ich weiß nie welcher wochentag ist...Ich rede von nächster Woche, also Ende August^^
> 
> ps: redest du von deinem homespot? sieht der gut aus, müssste ich da die woche nochmal hin und mithelfen zum buddeln, schnibbeln, shapen?



Wenn du schon soo fragst: Ja, ganz bestimmt!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (25. August 2012)

@ Chris:   also ich würd da nur mitmachen wenn ich mit Cheetah vorbeikommen kann und die Line etwas entschärft wird ... also mindestens einen Hauch ... und ohne Achse is das mieß - das Tourenrad kann ich da ja mal ganz vergessn ...
ich will's mit der Jumpline schon probieren aber das is ja echt zwiespaltig ...    warum man manchmal zuviel Respekt hat und dennoch glaubt, man würde das packen ...  da 

check ! altes Cannyon is weg ...
wie schauts mit dem Dirter aus? ...
ich wollt Pumpen/Probefahrn ... 



@ Linus : hättst mal angerufen, ich hab heute gesucht wer will und dacht Du kommst nicht weil Bremsen schrott und Laufräder ...
Man man man!
wo dreht ihr was?



na denn allerseits, ich schwing mich aufs AM und gurk n bisschen rum ... 

tschööö


----------



## Mr.Nox (25. August 2012)

Noch ist mein Rad auch noch nicht fit. Geht Montag nochmal zu Kingcycles mit den Laufrädern und vielleicht hat er noch ne Entlüftungsschraube für die Elexir. 
Hab das Wochenende jetzt auch keine Zeit. Arbeiten, arbeiten und nochmal arbeiten. Irgendwie muss das Hobby ja finanziert werden!


----------



## Blackdog1981 (26. August 2012)

so jetzt mit der platte drin.



/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. August 2012)

Auuuuuuu.... Gute Besserung...!! Sieht ja fies aus das Ganze...


----------



## Blackdog1981 (26. August 2012)

danke dir


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. August 2012)

6 Schrauben reichen für den Vorbau
Gute Besserung!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. August 2012)

Was für ein Vorbau mit 6 Schrauben?!  ne José,  gute Besserung weiterhin ... ist das von der ersten Röntgenkontrolle heute? 


@Linus: ja, is schon klar ... ich muss mal bei BMO Stressen, wo meine Sachen bleiben ...


Leute, bis dennsen


PS: will wer mal mit in Stadtparksee?
uuund bitte ma sagen: Do, Sam Nachmittag/ Sont. schon was geplant?


----------



## Blackdog1981 (27. August 2012)

@Lord Shadow: Danke

@Klaus: danke auch, ja es ist von der erste Kontrolle.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (29. August 2012)

Moinsen!


... zum 3.9. soll meine Achse da sein - okay, BMO sagt das so, aber ich hoff dass die die tatsächlich nächste Woche haben und ich in 2 Wochen eeeeeeeeeeeeeendlich mal wieder mein Biggi fahren kann !!! 
weiß gar nicht mehr, wie sich das fährt  


also werd ich dementsprechend wohl ein WE mal nach Braunlage und die letzten 6 Abfahrten rocken, die Saison dann dort ausklingen lassen ... 

Malente steht dann auch an, aber jeweil gern in Begleitung ... 

=-> bitte Anrufen  !!!



soweit von mir, ich will nu in Stadtparksee Schwimmen ...
heute Abend läuft der Allzeit-Klassiker King Kong im Freiluftkino in der Urfassung - von, haltet Euch fest auf dem Stuhl - 1933  -Specialeffekte, die wir noch nie gesehen haben werden einen mitreißen ... 21:30 beim Rathausmarkt ist das Stichwort ...

vllt sieht man sich ja?!
cheers


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. August 2012)

soll die Achse dann zum 3.9 bei dir sein oder bei denen im Lager? Dann könnte das nämlich nochmal 2 Wochen dauern Wenn es nach Malente geht, würde ich gerne mitkommen. Das sollte ich hinkriegen!


----------



## MTWTFSS (29. August 2012)

nach malente wollte ich am Wochenende wieder Freitag oder Sonntag. Samstag leider arbeiten denke ich werde schauen wie das Wetter sein soll und dann Freitag oder Sonntag nehmen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. August 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich das Rad bis Freitag wiueder fit bekomme. Am Sonntag bin ich wieder zum Filmen verabredet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (29. August 2012)

filmen? wo denn?


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. August 2012)

Bei Schümann am Trail in der Kiesgrube


----------



## MTWTFSS (29. August 2012)

ernsthaft? trail ist ja ganz nett gibt aber filmtechnisch nicht sonderlich viel her finde ich. aber da könnte man auch mal wieder fahren eigentlich.


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. August 2012)

Evtl. fahren wir noch an den Hafen für Intro/Outro. Ich denke es wird Sprunglastig. Kurz und Knackig.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. August 2012)

Bitte mal Info wo & wann, würde ich mir gern anschauen!!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (30. August 2012)

@ Linus:  ich bin da auch nicht sicher, der Typ hat nur geschrieben dass die zum 3.9. da sein soll ... ich fürchte auch dann erst bei denen, aber dann hoff ich doch dass ich die zum WE nächste Woche bekomm!



@all :  schade dass heute keiner Zeit hatte ...
ich werd mal sehn, wo ich mit dem AM heut rumgurk ... 


cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerArzt (1. September 2012)

soooo.und da bin ich. frisch aus dem ruhrgebiet nach HH gezogen, (naja- vor 4 wochen^^) aber nun auch wieder zweirädrig unterwegs.

kennt ihr gute bike-shops in HH? brauche neue ausrüstung (helme etc).

war heute den ganzen tag in der city unterwegs,aber hab nix gefunden 

grüße


----------



## christophersch (1. September 2012)

DerArzt schrieb:


> soooo.und da bin ich. frisch aus dem ruhrgebiet nach HH gezogen, (naja- vor 4 wochen^^) aber nun auch wieder zweirädrig unterwegs.
> 
> kennt ihr gute bike-shops in HH? brauche neue ausrüstung (helme etc).
> 
> ...



die Bikeshops wurden ein paar Seiten vorher angesprochen.

cheers
-Chrisopher


----------



## DerArzt (1. September 2012)

btw christopher, schönes whistlervideo.

hab nun einige seiten durch,leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## christophersch (1. September 2012)

Vielen Dank 
war vorige Seite. das Ergebnis ist aber ernüchternd. Gute Shops haben wir hier (fast) keine. Nur "Fahrrad Goebel" in Pinneberg -> sehr gut 
+ http://www.minks-bike-shop.de/


----------



## DerArzt (1. September 2012)

gottchen,hab direkt "einige seiten" vorher angefangen ;D

an sich kaufe ich online,aber helme muss man testen. 

wo organisiert ihr euch? hier oder mehr bei FB?


----------



## christophersch (1. September 2012)

DerArzt schrieb:


> gottchen,hab direkt "einige seiten" vorher angefangen ;D
> 
> an sich kaufe ich online,aber helme muss man testen.
> 
> wo organisiert ihr euch? hier oder mehr bei FB?



Sowohl als auch. aber hier verpasst du nichts...
Ich hab meinen Helm von CRC. Bisher hatte ich da immer Glück, da die Helme -sofern der Kopfumfang zu Helmgröße passt- sich immer meinem Schädel angepasst haben. Mein D3 sitzt zZ also wie maßgeschneidert.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. September 2012)

Moin und willkommen in HH,

wo in HH ganz grob (Stadtteil) biste denn nu in HH? HH ist schließlich groß und ach, hier gibts mehrere Spots ...
eigentlich alles mit ihrem Charme und spaßig für die Topographie alleweil!

Beim Abschnacken bin ich verfechter, dass das Gesichtsbuch dafür falsch ist und man hier dafür doch ist! Ich jedenfalls bin nicht mal im Gesichtsbuch und werd da auch nicht rein um mich zum Biken zu verabreden, wozu wär ich denn dann noch hier? 






...

und sonst in die Runde- mal wieder aktiver hier schreiben wenn wer Biken plant (und nicht das Gesichtsbuch dafür missbrauchen), sobald ich meine Axle habe werd ich nach Braunlage, insbesondere wenn ich n WE frei habe, aber Malente steht da ja auch aufm Zettel wie sonst einfach wieder mehr rocken 
Meldet Euch !
bis dennsen


----------



## Marcus_xXx (2. September 2012)

Danke & Gruß an die Filmcrew heute nachmittag! War echt geil zu sehen wie ihr da abgeht auf den Trails...  Vllt. versuch ichs demnächst auch mal (gern mit fachkundiger Anleitung  )

Freue mich auf das Ergebnis des Tages, ne Idee wanns fertig sein soll?


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. September 2012)

Braunlage steht bei mir im Sept. eventuell auch noch an, aber nur einen Tag.


----------



## DerArzt (2. September 2012)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Moin und willkommen in HH,
> 
> wo in HH ganz grob (Stadtteil) biste denn nu in HH? HH ist schließlich groß und ach, hier gibts mehrere Spots ...
> eigentlich alles mit ihrem Charme und spaßig für die Topographie alleweil!



Ich wohn in Tonndorf, aber dank VRR-Ticket und z.Zt. noch Auto relativ Mobil. Muss zwar noch Piano fahren, da meine Schulter noch verheilt, aber mal alles anschauen wäre schonmal Top 



HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Beim Abschnacken bin ich verfechter, dass das Gesichtsbuch dafür falsch ist und man hier dafür doch ist! Ich jedenfalls bin nicht mal im Gesichtsbuch und werd da auch nicht rein um mich zum Biken zu verabreden, wozu wär ich denn dann noch hier?



Gegen Fratzenheft hab ich nicht unbedingt was. Mal sehen wo die Leute aktiver sind  Mein Pitch kommt in ca. 14 Tagen, mein YT Tues habe ich abgegeben..

Malente liegt wo? Suche schnelle und Ruppige abfahrten mit leckeren Kickern.
Große Drops und Doubles habe ich mir abgewöhnt :/

Nette Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 206651 (3. September 2012)

Malente: http://www.bikeparkmap.com/view/185/deutschland/malente-dh


----------



## christophersch (3. September 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Danke & Gruß an die Filmcrew heute nachmittag! War echt geil zu sehen wie ihr da abgeht auf den Trails...  Vllt. versuch ichs demnächst auch mal (gern mit fachkundiger Anleitung  )
> 
> Freue mich auf das Ergebnis des Tages, ne Idee wanns fertig sein soll?



Moin! ja, war hat Spaß gemacht 

was ich so gehört habe, wird noch eine Weile dauern. Es wird aber in jedem Falle hier erscheinen...


----------



## Mr.Nox (3. September 2012)

Jupp, er hat noch ein paar Projekte die er schneiden möchte. Er hat noch ein bisschen auf der "Summerpeak Dirttour" gefilmt. Waren glaube ich 4 Termine. Ich bin auf jedenfall gespannt, was er daraus macht. Er schneidet es ja nicht nur zusammen, sondern versucht auch noch die Farben, Helligkeit etc. anzupassen. 
LG


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. September 2012)

Hat hier noch jemand einen Lowriser mit ~720mm für relativ schmales Geld abzugeben?


----------



## MTWTFSS (3. September 2012)

hätte nen chromag fubar 730mm 25mm rise für 35 taler.


----------



## Mr.Nox (4. September 2012)

Da hier über Braunlage gesprochen wird....(für alle die nicht bei gesichtsbuch sind und sorry wegen CaptnCapslock und seiner Shiftcrew. ist nur Copy&paste)

DER BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE AM WURMBERG IST AB SOFORT VORERST BIS EINSCHLIESSLICH FR., DEN 07.09. GESCHLOSSEN!!

WIR HOFFEN, DASS DIESE SPERRUNG ZUMINDEST Z.T. AM WOCHENENDE WIEDER AUFGEHOBEN WIRD!!

GRUND: AUSBAUARBEITEN AM SKIGEBIET!!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. September 2012)

Am Sa. (08.09.) jmd im Volkspark/Blankenese/Rissen unterwegs? Fahre mit nem Kollegen ne Runde und würde mir vllt. gern noch das eine oder andere zeigen lassen...


----------



## Kris95 (6. September 2012)

Moin Jungs,

wisst ihr wann Braunlage ungefähr die Saison beendet und den Bikepark zu macht?

greetz


----------



## lukidtm (6. September 2012)

er ist Momentan zu, sonst ham sie eig recht lange offen. 

War ende Oktober oder so letztes jahr noch dort, ist aber bei dem Park sehr unterschiedlich alles.. 

Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (7. September 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Am Sa. (08.09.) jmd im Volkspark/Blankenese/Rissen unterwegs? Fahre mit nem Kollegen ne Runde und würde mir vllt. gern noch das eine oder andere zeigen lassen...



Keiner...?


----------



## lukidtm (7. September 2012)

ich bin 1. Bissn lediert
und 2. hab ich keine zeit.. wenn ich wieder fit bin mach ich das gern im raum blankenese  

Luki


----------



## christophersch (7. September 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Keiner...?



Evtl Ich. Aber so unsicher, dass mit mir eher nicht gerechnet werden sollte.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (7. September 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> ich bin 1. Bissn lediert
> und 2. hab ich keine zeit.. wenn ich wieder fit bin mach ich das gern im raum blankenese
> 
> Gute Besserung! Gemault...?
> ...





christophersch schrieb:


> Evtl Ich. Aber so unsicher, dass mit mir eher nicht gerechnet werden sollte.



Okay, halb so wild.. dann versuchen wir uns mal so an deinem Trail, wenn das okay is...


----------



## lukidtm (7. September 2012)

joa kla aber wisst ihr wo der ist? 

oder meinste den von chris?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (7. September 2012)

Nee, meinte den von chris...  aber du darfst mir gern noch nen Tipp für andere geile spots geben wenn du magst, haben morgen quasi den ganzen tag eingeplant.. 


btw: wisst ihr wo die spots aus dem vid sind??? 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21251/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krei (7. September 2012)

Das ist im Volkspark (der Anfang)


----------



## Marcus_xXx (7. September 2012)

und das beim turm??


----------



## MTWTFSS (8. September 2012)

meine meinung zu allem was im video so gemacht wird steht ja in den Kommentaren darum äußer ich mich dazu nicht mehr großartig hier. bissl schade das mittlerweile ein Großteil der Hamburger radszene(gravity mäßig) sowas von vor die Hunde geht.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (8. September 2012)

Das Treppengeballer ma außen vor, aber die Strecke von den Turm da runter fand ich nice... Aber will mir keiner sagen wo das ist / wie man da hinkommt?!


----------



## lukidtm (8. September 2012)

ich kann das video leider nich angucken, da seit gewisserzeit der bikemarkt und die MTB.news videos nicht mehr gehen.

könnte aber gut sein das es der turm hier beim waseber in blankenese is, mein den mal in einem video gesehn zu haben.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. September 2012)

... ich wär ja so gern dabei, aber ich muss noch mal ne Mecker-Mail verfassen, habe noch nichts erhalten bzw die Achse an sich nicht bekommen ...

     :kotz:           

joa, so fühl ich mich ...
also, wenn ich sie habe dann werd ich das mal hier vermerken, derweil träum ich weiter von einem Tripp nach  Braunlage und hier abgerocke ...

bis dahin - Euch viel Spaß
sacht ma Bescheid wenn 's nach Braunlage geht, vllt macht man ne Fahrgemeinschaft ... hoff ja auf nächstes WE ...

servus


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. September 2012)

Die Sacheim Treppenviertel ist aber arg haarig. War das Sonntag Vormittag? So darf man sich auf jeden Fall nicht über genervte Zivilisten aufregen 10 Schläge mit der Fahrradkette auf`s nackte Geschlechtsteil als Zeichen der Anerkennung durch die Hamburger MTB Szene


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. September 2012)

Bin gleich in der Höllenschlucht/am Pferdekopf unterwegs. Jemand von den Nordheidern dabei?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (8. September 2012)

War klasse heute... Waren im Volkspark, bissel springen üben / versuchen..  danach noch den waseberg runter, hab mich da schön geerdet, 2mal... ^^ einmal übers Geländer bei so ner Abfahrt.. Sonst aber Welt, vorallem ne geile gegend da...


----------



## lukidtm (8. September 2012)

jo ist nice hier in blankenese rund um den wasberg, nur was nen trail bauen angeht sind wir nur auf gegenstand getroffen ..  

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (8. September 2012)

Braucht man doch gar nicht, ist doch schon spannend genug da mit den Treppen & Abfahrten... 

Aber teilweise schon grenzwertig, das eine Stück auf die Brücke zu bin ich gaaanz knapp am Abgrund langgerutscht... ^^


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. September 2012)

was los Luki - Hometrail wurde geschrottet?

ich werde kucken, wo ich gleich mal hin fahr, mein Leatt hab ich für übers neue Savetyjacket angepasst, nu will ich mit dem Helm und denen mal die Praxisprobe machen ... hoff, dass is bequem, nicht störend und schön luftig ...

also wer auch will, ruft mich an, ich bin dann bald auf dem Weg ;D

sonst haut rein, hoff dass nächstes WE Braunlage geht (wegen Achse) ... Daumen drücken und wer mit will, bitte anrufen 

bis denn


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. September 2012)

Trainingsrunde Jesteburg sucht Tretschweine:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=598538


----------



## HamburgerBerg (10. September 2012)

Luki ... also ich bin gespannt, Wetter-Bericht is ja nicht so prikeld :S 
schaun wir ma, hm !?
Per AB is glaub ich am einfachsten ...



Malte ... also auch bei mir sah's schon besser aus, aber ohne die Achse, Leute die Zeit haben und nicht so das beste Wetter ...  und noch vielem sonst is das alles nicht immer so gut, aber Kopf hoch, das wird schon ^^


José ... ^^ ich bin doch versackt und war hier, nun versuch ich mal aufgeschobenes schnell zu machen und Nightswimming XD ... oder doch morgen früh ?! ^^



Jungs, Daumen drücken für die Achse, ich fass es bald nicht mehr ...
bis denn


----------



## µ_d (10. September 2012)

Hab das gerade nur geschwind überflogen, aber was für eine achse brauchst du denn genau?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. September 2012)

µ_d Danke Dir auch noch mal hier, das tat soooo gut endlich wieder meine staubige Mietze zu bewegen  ! und ich kam mit dem Biggi zurecht ^^ nach so langem nicht fahren konnt ich in der Hafencity etc doch ganz gut rumhüpfen - hatt schon ernsthaft Sorge, dass ich das Ding fahr wie ein mir fremdes Rad ... aber ging halbwegs  




@all:
Soo, ich will alsbald möglich Braunlage ... wer mit kann/ will, PM an mich oder noch besser: mich anrufen ...  dann lübt dat- hoff 'n wir ma auf goldenen Herbst 
derlang bin ich erquickt mit den Rädern über Stock und Stein 

freu mich von Euch zu hören, habt's oan guaden! tschüüüß


----------



## Mr.Nox (19. September 2012)

Moin Moin,
ich würde gerne, wenn das Wetter es zulässt, nach Rissen am Sonntag fahren wollen. Hab bock auf ein paar vernünftige Spünge.
LG


----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. September 2012)

Nach dem Wetter wird der Pumptrack wohl selbst mit nem Dirter Tabu sein, nech Chris?!

Und nach so lange ohne das Dicke werd ich da wohl erst mal Strecken fahren, die in Fleisch und Blut übergangen sind - also nicht Kiesgrube, denn die dortign Dinger werden ja immer unfreundlicher ... 

also ma sehen ... aber höchst warscheinlich bin ich nicht Kiesgrube.



wir schnacken
=]


----------



## Mr.Nox (19. September 2012)

Ach Klaus... die Dinger werden doch immer Symphatischer  Endlich mal Katapulte. Kann man mit der Airtime ein bisschen das Whippen üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (19. September 2012)

bin evtl dabei muss mal sehen darf do-sa arbeiten muss schauen wie fit ich dann noch bin.


----------



## christophersch (19. September 2012)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Nach dem Wetter wird der Pumptrack wohl selbst mit nem Dirter Tabu sein, nech Chris?!
> =]



Regen hin und wieder ist eigentlich nur gut für den Pumptrack. Ist ja auch kein Lehm Boden.

...Nur gießen sollte es nicht. 

ist, so wie es bis jetzt aussieht, also fahrbar. Kann den Dörter gerne mitbringen.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. September 2012)

geil ... gut zu wissen, nur wurd ich eingeladen nach Braunlage, aber nur evtl weil bei mäßigem Wetter wird aus der Mitfahrgelegenheit nichts.
Das klärt sich noch. nicht böse sein, abe ich würde diese Gelegenheit warnehmen, sonst bin ich dann Son wohl bei Euch ... und werd den Dörter mal genauer ansehen  und das fahren, was ich kann, nuuuuur ganz evtl mich an das erste "Roadgap" rantasten wegen meiner Kicker-Abneigung mich etwas dran gewöhnen ... mal sehen.

wir schnacken


----------



## Mr.Nox (20. September 2012)

Denk dran, in Braunlage ist im oberen Teil nur eine Strecke offen, ab der Mittelstation ist dann wieder alles frei. LG


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. September 2012)

Immer noch?


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. September 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Immer noch?


Ja, guck am besten auf ihre Facebook-Seite, da stehen irgendwo die Informationen dazu.
Da wird irgendwas am Skigebiet gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (20. September 2012)

die bauen das ganze skie gebiet um..

nächstes jahr kommt dann nen neuer lift dazu und wohl ne neue strecke.

mit ganz viel glück sogar en 4X strecke..

Wegen den baumfaällarbeiten müssen die leider so viel sperren...

BtW: werd wohl übernächsten samstag dort sein und den sonntag danach dann Kendrick beim GDC in Thale zugucken und fotos machen....

Luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (21. September 2012)

ach waaaas? und wenn man nicht im F*§#enbuch ist?  das is ja schon wieder zum :kotz:   ... weil http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/ is auch nicht ganz aufschlussreich ... is ja ne Verarsche 
und ich habe da noch 6Abfahrten auf meiner Karte, dann lass ich's ruhig angehen und dann mach ich mir da hoffentlich n schönen Sonntag =]
ich schnack gleich ma mit den evtl -Mitfahrern ...



als Trost dafür ist gestern meine eigene Achse gekommen!!! ja, es ist unglaublich und ich hatte schon Schiss, denn die sieht in der Form anders aus als die Alte ... aber passt und dann is mir das auch egal   (keine Verjüngung in der Mitte sondern durchgängig)

wir sehen uns vllt am Sonntag, ich würd mich dann ggf bei Euch melden ... sonst schauen wir ma ... SamstagNachmittag vllt wer Volkspark? Meine Bruder und die dazu gehörige Nichte wollt mir mal zukucken und staunen wie ich durch die Luft flieg, ggf mal meine GoPro halten 

falls das nix wird diesen Son, wer würd sonst das WE drauf wollen (ich könnt auch fahren) ?...


wir schnacken


----------



## christophersch (21. September 2012)

Is ja irre. Die ist jetzt schon angekommen?!  
.... 

Wie schaut's bei euch denn heute nach Feierabend aus? Jemand Lust noch mal ne Runde so ab 17h zu drehen?


----------



## MTWTFSS (21. September 2012)

muss heute bis 20h ackern bin also raus.


----------



## lukidtm (21. September 2012)

das hat nichts mit facebook zutuen klaus mit dne Infos 

stehen alle im Braunlage Bikepark Thread hier bei IBC  

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2012)

Jemand im Süden heute Lust auf ne Trailtour?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. September 2012)

Da warste bissel zu spät dran mit der Anfrage, war heute knapp 3h in den HaBe´s unterwegs, hab (mir) unbekannte Trails gesucht & gefunden... Und meine Madame mal wieder dabei gehabt, damit sie auch n bissel Spaß an dem Sport hat/findet...


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. September 2012)

Jemand morgen ab Kärntener Hütte oder Karlstein-Parkplatz unterwegs? Ich würde tendenziell 12:00 vorschlagen, da sind am wenigsten Fußgänger unterwegs.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (28. September 2012)

Morgen ist der Crossduathlon in den HaBe's. Der beginnt um 10.00, also werden einige Leute unterwegs sein.

Christoph


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. September 2012)

Die fahren aber vermutlich da, wo ich nicht fahren möchte
Außerdem suche ich ja keine Veranstaltungsteiknehmer, sondern Leute die ohne Stress ne Runde biken wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (28. September 2012)

Ich bin Morgen in Braunlage, fahr sonntag dann weiter zum GDC nach Thale, kendrick anfeuern und montag nochmal nen halber tag Braunlage. 

Würd aber auchmal gern wieder in HH Nach Poppenbüttel oder so  

Hab den ganzen Oktober über kein handball am wochenende somit mal zeit das rad bissn mehr zu bewegen! 

Schöne Wochenende noch, Lukas


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. September 2012)

Ey ich brauch Mitfahrer, sonst versack ich in Herbstdepression. Einen Kletterpartner habe ich auch nicht für morgen


----------



## lukidtm (28. September 2012)

Philipp hat seine teile noch nicht oder?


----------



## eddy1995 (28. September 2012)

Poppenbüttel binn ich dabei sag bescheid hab jetzt 2 wochen ferien


----------



## lukidtm (28. September 2012)

ferien hab ich auch, bin aber erstmal ja weg


----------



## eddy1995 (28. September 2012)

aber ja nicht so lange


----------



## lukidtm (28. September 2012)

na bis donnerstag mindestens, fahr danach weiter zu meiner oma


----------



## Marcus_xXx (28. September 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ey ich brauch Mitfahrer, sonst versack ich in Herbstdepression. Einen Kletterpartner habe ich auch nicht für morgen



Wäre generell dabei, muss aber arbeiten & hab das Gefühl dass da ne Erkältung im Anmarsch is..


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. September 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. September 2012)

also wenn ich nicht grad arbeiten müsst wär ich ja dabei ... aber morgen is für HaBe's glaube ich auch nciht so gut, da soll richtig dick aufgefahren werden ... da fahren is dieses WE wohl nicht das beste ...


Sonntag bin ich noch am kucken, ggf ne Runde unterwegs ... wer will, SMS oder Anruf bitte 



PS: mit neuer Achse und Ausrüstung habe ich vergangenen Sonntag Braunlage sowas von gerockt, war aber auch perfektes Wetter und sooo
Und die letzte Abfahrt mit dem Nicolai -DH'ler gerockt ... da hab ich mich auch etwas  ... jetzt muss ich bis nächstes Jahr entscheiden, ob mein DH ein Demo oder ein Nicolai ... Ion oder wie das auch immer heißt ... wird  

José - wann is mal Futtern und Filme-Schneiden angesagt?  grad jetzt aus Braunlage hab ich viel Material ...


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. September 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


>


So gehts mir auch gerade 
Ich will biken, aber immer wenn ich was bestelle stecken Teile irgendwo zwischen Lieferant und Versender fest!!! :motzt:


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. September 2012)

Wie siehts bei euch mit morgen aus?


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2012)

Ich guck morgen gegen 9:00 wieder rein. Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch wer.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2012)

Bin auch für Nachmittagsrunden zu haben!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. September 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Bin auch für Nachmittagsrunden zu haben!



Ich bin leider raus, die Erkältung is noch nich abgeklungen...  Sorry, vllt next Weekend...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2012)

Kann ich noch nicht absehen. Wenns Wetter passt wahrscheinlich, sonst geh ich lieber klettern.


----------



## Mr.Nox (30. September 2012)

Wo gehst du denn im moment immer Klettern?


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Oktober 2012)

In das DAV Zentrum Buchholz. Mit dem Semesterticket werde ich aber auch mal nach HH ins DAV Zentrum oder in die Nordwandhalle gehen. Und du sagtest was von einer Schule, wo es ordentliche Routen geben soll?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. Oktober 2012)

ich geh warscheinlich morgen VoPa .. aber kuck hier nicht mehr rein vorher ...
vllt doch noch ne andere Strecke (zusätlich) ... aber nix steht fest - wer mitmachen will gern anrufen/ SMSen 

am freien Tag morgen muss ich ja was schönes machen...  also meldet Euch!


----------



## Kris95 (3. Oktober 2012)

Nabend Leute, vllt kennt ihr ja jemand der gerade noch ein Bike gebrauchen kann 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/25823-bergamont-big-air-9-9-classic-line-komplett


----------



## HamburgerBerg (10. Oktober 2012)

bin ich hier nun allein?
Flieht mal nicht alle ins Gesichtsbuch ... dafür sind wir doch hier 

na, dieses WE werd ich an einem Tag auch mal wieder fahren, weiß nur noch nicht wo und wann ... aber ich wiederhol mich gern - ruft doch einfach mal an ...

bis denn


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin leider grade gabellos.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (10. Oktober 2012)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> bin ich hier nun allein?
> Flieht mal nicht alle ins Gesichtsbuch ... dafür sind wir doch hier
> 
> na, dieses WE werd ich an einem Tag auch mal wieder fahren, weiß nur noch nicht wo und wann ... aber ich wiederhol mich gern - ruft doch einfach mal an ...
> ...



Würd ich ja vom Ding her machen... Aber wir kennen uns ja nich.. xD


----------



## Assmann2k (10. Oktober 2012)

ich würde am donnerstag gerne etwas starten ! es ist der einzige tag wo es die woche nicht regnen soll! 
vorschlagen würde ich kuhtrifft und da sein könnte ich ab 15:30

gruß

leif


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leif, du lebst ja auch noch. habe mich grade letzte Woche gefragt, ob du hier noch mitliest.
Wenn das mit der Uni passt komme ich, aber ich glaube da ist Seminar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (10. Oktober 2012)

Da arbeiten "normale" Menschen noch..  Sry, da bin ich raus... Aber Samstag wollt ich mal ne kleine Tour durch die HaBe´s mitmachen, beim Fratzenbuch gibts da bestimmt wieder Angebote..


----------



## Brook (10. Oktober 2012)

PROBLEM und vielleicht könnt Ihr helfen!!!

Werde am Montag den 15.10 meine neue Arbeit in Hamburg antreten - wohne aktuell direkt am Deister (Wennigsen) und pendeln geht wohl im Notfall ... was ich mir jedoch wünschen würde ist eine BIKER - WG!!!

Hat jemand eine Adresse für mich? Wohnt jemand in einer mit Radlern & Fahrradverrückten besetzten Wohngemeinschaft ... hat einer Interesse in der Richtung was auf die Beine zu stellen?

Schreibt mir einfach eine PN ... werde SOFORT antworten! Ansonsten sieht man sich vielleicht mal auf den Trails, den Dirts, den Radwegen oder gar im Deister


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich sage dir einfach mal, dass das HÃLLISCH schwierig wird. In Hamburg eine Wohnung zu bekommen ist sowie schwierig, eine bezahlbare erst Recht (Mietenbereich Ã¼ber 2500â¬ mÃ¼sste dann wieder gehen). WG Zimmer haben oft um die 50 oder mehr Bewerber, da gleiche bei Wohnungen.
Wenn du dir vorstellen kannst in den SÃ¼den von HH zu ziehen (den sogenannten SpeckgÃ¼rtel um Buchholz herum, wo die Mieten deutlich humaner sind), kann ich mich mal umhÃ¶ren. Biker WG sehe ich da aber schwarz,


----------



## Brook (11. Oktober 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich sage dir einfach mal, dass das HÖLLISCH schwierig wird. In Hamburg eine Wohnung zu bekommen ist sowie schwierig, eine bezahlbare erst Recht (Mietenbereich über 2500 müsste dann wieder gehen). WG Zimmer haben oft um die 50 oder mehr Bewerber, da gleiche bei Wohnungen.
> Wenn du dir vorstellen kannst in den Süden von HH zu ziehen (den sogenannten Speckgürtel um Buchholz herum, wo die Mieten deutlich humaner sind), kann ich mich mal umhören. Biker WG sehe ich da aber schwarz,



Wäre ein Traum ... mit der Bahn in die City sollte dann kein Ding sein, Dammtor muss ich! Sollte ja aber auch mit dem Bike nicht so wild sein. Außerdem sind doch die "Harburger Berge" auf der Ecke - perfekt, was braucht man mehr


----------



## christophersch (11. Oktober 2012)

peripherie (schreibt man das so?!) ist das einzig wahre. zumal da das Radfahren auch viel besser geht


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich halte mal die Ohren offen und frage mein Bekannten in den Kreisen des Wirtschafts- und Immobilienmonsters Bis wann musst du denn was haben?
Kannst mir nochmal ne PN mit Mietpreisvorstellungen und qm schicken.


----------



## DerArzt (11. Oktober 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Da arbeiten "normale" Menschen noch..  Sry, da bin ich raus... Aber Samstag wollt ich mal ne kleine Tour durch die HaBe´s mitmachen, beim Fratzenbuch gibts da bestimmt wieder Angebote..



naaa 
hab mein Pitch nun endlich bekommen -und hey, meine schulter ist wieder im ganz passablen zustand.
ist wer am wochenende für ne kleine tour zu haben?
wollte wieder "langsam" reinkommen, also keine sachen,die ich vor einigen monaten gemacht habe (^^). will erstmal testen,was ich meiner schulter zumuten kann.

könnt mich hier, oder bei FB gerne mal adden www.facebook.com/marcel.iggi

grüüüße


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Oktober 2012)

Tour bin ich gerne dabei, vorsichtig ist für die Erkältung auch voll ok. Samstag oder Sonntag in den HaBes?


----------



## DerArzt (11. Oktober 2012)

Gerne Samstag - wollen wir uns iwo treffen? Komme aus Tonndorf..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich schlage die Kärntener Hütte vor (an der Cuxhavener Straße 55). 12:00?

Achso: Nur wenn ich bis dahin ne Gabel habe.


----------



## DerArzt (11. Oktober 2012)

Hört sich gut an.
sagst du mir dann vorher iwie bescheid?

zur not bring ich dir einen löffel mit ;P


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank.
Ich schreibe hier Freitag Abend nochmal rein.
Wenn wir ganz gemütlich machen, könnte ich auch mit der DH Schüssel kommen, aber dann müssen wir wenns steil wird schieben.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub da bin ich dann auch mit dabei. Ma gucken was die Erkältung dann macht.. KH is okay, wobei man da ja gleich mal den Anstieg hat.  Oder sonst würde ich vllt. ne Tour in Richtung Fischbeker Heide vorschlagen....?

Was meint ihr, gern auch andere Vorschläge.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man mit den dicken Bikes unterwegs ist, lohnt Kärntener Hütte schon, da viele Trails auf einem Haufen liegen. In der Heide hat man viel Verbindungsstrecke. Alternativ noch ab Parkplatz Karlstein.
Wenn das mit den DH Bikes klar geht, können wir das am Samstag machen.


----------



## DerArzt (12. Oktober 2012)

öööhm, ich sagte ich würde eine "kleine tour" machen 
denke werde nicht viel schaffen können, für was man ein DH benötigt.
sobald ich nach der tour weiß, was ich meiner shculter zumuten kann, geht sowas gerne..aber diesen samstag sind nur kicker etc angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab die böse Ahnung dass das morgen "ins Wasser fällt"...


----------



## DerArzt (12. Oktober 2012)

ich fürchte auch...im regen fahre ich nur in bikeparks ;D

und sonntag weiß ich nicht, ob ich´s schaffe.
aber zur not könnt´ ich das auch hinbekommen.

wolkig,20% regenwahrsch. - wollen wir das spontan machen?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. Oktober 2012)

Obwohl:

Samstag 13.10.2012

MORGENS
wolkig
7 / 9 °C
MITTAGS
wolkig
10 / 12 °C
ABENDS
leichter Regen
8 / 10 °C
NACHTS
leichter Regen
7 / 8 °C
Stündliche Werte
05-11 Uhr
Stündliche Werte
11-17 Uhr
Stündliche Werte
17-23 Uhr
Stündliche Werte
23-05 Uhr
gefühlt wie
4 / 7 °C
< 0,1 mm
20% Risiko
gefühlt wie
8 / 10 °C
< 0,1 mm
25% Risiko
gefühlt wie
6 / 9 °C
1,6 mm
85% Risiko
gefühlt wie
5 / 6 °C
2,7 mm
85% Risiko


N bissel frisch, aber könnte gehen. Entscheide ich morgen spontan. Aber ich würd eig. gern früher starten, so gegen 10, halb 11. Darf morgen mit der besseren Hälfte Teppiche gucken fahren.. ^^


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. Oktober 2012)

Hier geht morgen was, wenn ihr euch da ranhängen wollt...?

https://www.facebook.com/groups/mtb...8188/?comment_id=445522975485447&notif_t=like


----------



## DerArzt (12. Oktober 2012)

bin nicht in der gruppe..

wann geht denn da was?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. Oktober 2012)

11h ab KH, ne Tour durch die HaBes... Interessant wenn man n paar neue Leute kennenlernt & vllt auch neue Trails..  Glaub die Jungs kennen da unten alles wie ihre "Satteltasche"..


----------



## DerArzt (12. Oktober 2012)

bin morgen 11uhr an dieser hütte. hoffentlich gehts auch bisschen bergab :=)


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Oktober 2012)

Ok. Dann bin ich morgen nicht dabei. Ist mir doch zu nass.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (13. Oktober 2012)

Das Wetter soll doch nicht soo arg werden, zumindest lt. wetter.com nicht.. Komm schon Dude!


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Oktober 2012)

War zu früh und ich hätte noch ne halbe Stunden in die Werkstatt gemusst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (13. Oktober 2012)

Doof.. Naja vllt das nächste Mal. Bin mit "DerArzt" ne Einführungsrunde gefahren, nur unterbrochen von der maroden Kondition & der noch schlechteren Erkältung... :/


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Oktober 2012)

Morgen jemand Lust auf eine gaaaanz gemütliche Runde? Gesetzt den Fall es regnet nicht.


----------



## DerArzt (13. Oktober 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Lust auf eine gaaaanz gemütliche Runde? Gesetzt den Fall es regnet nicht.




Lust ja, -jedoch würde meine Frau schonmal vorbereitend den Galgen schnüren. Muss auch mal etwas Zeit mit ihr verbringen 
Aber nächsten Samstag habe ich vor in den Volkspark zu fahren, ist wer mit dabei?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. Oktober 2012)

Grüß Euch 

Ich habe Sa und So frei, Son. wird bisher bevorzugt zum Biken geplant, wer will mit? Vopa, vllt Rissen die diversen Trails dort ... vllt auch Reinbek?

Sam. bin ich Blutplasma spenden- will wer mit?

ich freu mich von Euch zu hören 


 @_DerArzt_:  ich komm aus Bramfeld, wenn Du mal unterwegs bist ... 


PS: nicht so schüchtern- ruft mich ruhig an bzw schreibt mir ne PM / SMS!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. Oktober 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Würd ich ja vom Ding her machen... Aber wir kennen uns ja nich.. xD



Moin!
sehr elegant und Zurückhaltend, aber wir können doch mal ne Runde im Volkspark oder so drehen?
würd mich freuen ... wir buchen ja nicht gleich für tausende  einen Urlaub zu zweit ohne Stornierungsmöglichkeiten ... XD

wir haben das gleiche Hobby - da mit dem Fahrrad fahren, wo andere nicht mal wandern wollen ... passt doch 

freu mich drauf!


----------



## Brook (15. Oktober 2012)

Hey meine Lieben... darf ich noch mal einen Aufruf starten - suche zu ganz schnell und total dringend ein WG Zimmer am Besten irgendwo im Süden von Hamburg. Harburg ware super der Trails wegen! Arbeite in der Bikebranche und lebe dafur... also ware eine Radler WG besonders cool!

Bitte hört Euch um und meldet Euch solltet ihr etwas vielleicht passendes gesehen / davon gehort habt


----------



## DerArzt (15. Oktober 2012)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Grüß Euch
> 
> Ich habe Sa und So frei, Son. wird bisher bevorzugt zum Biken geplant, wer will mit? Vopa, vllt Rissen die diversen Trails dort ... vllt auch Reinbek?



Muss Samstag arbeiten, liegt in Altona, denke nicht sehr weit weg vom VoPa. Kann aber frühestens ab 15.30.. Dafür bin ich Sonntag etwas spontaner 



HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Sam. bin ich Blutplasma spenden- will wer mit?



Wenn ich vor dem Biken Blutplasma spende, kann man mich direkt als Kicker nutzen,befürchte ich


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Oktober 2012)

Meins wolln se nicht


----------



## christophersch (15. Oktober 2012)

Hamburg hat einen neuen größten Sprung. Zwar noch nicht ganz fertig (die Anfahrt), aber alles andere steht. 

Booom! Das wird ne Airtime...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. Oktober 2012)

Biste wieder fleißig gewesen? Noch größer?! Fand den letztes mal schon so krass... ^^ ist der jetzt größer als der eine in Harburg am kuhdrift??


----------



## christophersch (15. Oktober 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Biste wieder fleißig gewesen? Noch größer?! Fand den letztes mal schon so krass... ^^ ist der jetzt größer als der eine in Harburg am kuhdrift??



Ungefähr doppelt so lang, wie unser Schlusssprung. Also 13 Meter. Und das als Hip-Jump mit ca. 4 Metern Höhenunterschied 

gonna be awesome!


----------



## lukidtm (15. Oktober 2012)

Holy ...

muss mal wieder vorbeigucken udn nen hip... könnt interessant für bilder sein  

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Oktober 2012)

Du hast doch nen Knall 13m, 4m, Hip? Krass. Da kommen ja die wenigsten Bikeparks mit. Gibt`s Bilder?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. Oktober 2012)

Jo, normal isser nich... ^^ an deinem Spot?


----------



## DerArzt (15. Oktober 2012)

junge. und ich hab befürchtet dass es hier oben nur "Bordstein-hüpfer" gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (15. Oktober 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Jo, normal isser nich... ^^ an deinem Spot?



ne, was neues. Dauert aber noch ne Weile, bis das fertig ist.
Fotos gibts evtl. morgen


----------



## Marcus_xXx (16. Oktober 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> ne, was neues. Dauert aber noch ne Weile, bis das fertig ist.
> Fotos gibts evtl. morgen


 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt! Fahren würd ich das Ding eh nicht, aber ehrfurchtsvoll staunen.. ^^


----------



## Mr.Nox (16. Oktober 2012)

Woop Woop. Hört sich interessant an und alles ohne vorankündigung...


----------



## MTWTFSS (16. Oktober 2012)

juuuuunge christoph! klingt mehr als nur nach spaß, wenn du Hilfe beim buddeln brauchst sag an. hab lust mal wieder ne schippe in die hand zunehmen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (18. Oktober 2012)

Christoph, was gibts neues?


----------



## christophersch (18. Oktober 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Christoph, was gibts neues?



Ich hab ein Foto mit meinem Uralt Nokia gemacht. Bin gerade dabei mich damit zu beschäftigen, wie ich es nun auf'n Computer bekomme.

Könnte etwas dauern


----------



## lukidtm (18. Oktober 2012)

hehe 

will sonntag mit kendrick klaus und vlt leif bissn unterwegs sein in HH 

Wäre auch ja vlt nen besuch bei dir da drinn. 

Volskpark ist sonst noch angedacht.

Ist das neue ding schon fahrbar? 
kendrick ist ganz heiß  

Luki


----------



## christophersch (18. Oktober 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> will sonntag mit kendrick klaus und vlt leif bissn unterwegs sein in HH
> 
> ...



Sobald er sich den Sprung angeguckt hat, will er ihn nicht mehr springen. Versprochen.


----------



## lukidtm (18. Oktober 2012)

das mag sein  

ist den denn schon wer gesprungen? 

Luki


----------



## christophersch (18. Oktober 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> das mag sein
> 
> ist den denn schon wer gesprungen?
> 
> Luki



Nein. Sowohl Anfahrt als auch Landung sind noch nicht fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (18. Oktober 2012)

achsoo okai

Wie siehts bei dir sonntag mit fahren aus?

Luki


----------



## christophersch (18. Oktober 2012)

ganz gut.

Hier der Sprung. Also der Paul ist ca. 185cm groß. Die Landung befindet sich kurz hinter/links von dem rechten Baum etwas weiter unten. Ist sehr lang und Baum-frei!

Qualität, wie immer Top


----------



## lukidtm (18. Oktober 2012)

sieht schniecke aus !!

wo isn das ganez ca? 


schreib sons tbei FB wenn du magst 

oder ists noch seh geheim? 

Paul wollte bei uns am trail was bauen haste davon mal was gehört? 


@ all

wetter soll am we ganz gut werden also vorallem sonntag

klaus usw was meint ihr wann treffen und wo fahren?


Luki


----------



## christophersch (19. Oktober 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> sieht schniecke aus !!
> 
> wo isn das ganez ca?
> 
> ...



Danke.
Paul geht es wieder recht gut. Er mach viel Reha und Muskelaufbau, damit sein Bein schnell wieder fit ist.

Spot bleibt erstmal unter Verschluss. Wenn im großen Stil gebaut oder gefahren wird, sag ich Bescheid.

Grüße
-Christopher


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Oktober 2012)

Fährt morgen wer ne Tour? So ab ca. 12:00 wäre mir ganz recht.

Sonntag würde ich eventuell auch zu einem Spot nördlich der Elbe kommen, oder auch eine Tour fahren, aber erst so ab frühem Nachmittag (13:00).


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Oktober 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Fährt morgen wer ne Tour? So ab ca. 12:00 wäre mir ganz recht.


Lust habe ich 100pro!
Muss nur gucken ob ich meine Bikeklamotten einsauen kann und wie weit ich bis dahin schon gepackt habe.


----------



## Assmann2k (19. Oktober 2012)

ich würde auch gerne morgen fahren ! ich könnte so um 15:30 dazu stoßen!


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Oktober 2012)

Von mir aus auch das. Ein Feedback von Bloem wäre gut


----------



## goobeloo (19. Oktober 2012)

hallo zusammen, ich bin zwar nich bloemfontein und hab morgen auch gar keine zeit ,  aber... @Lord Shadow : Sonntag und nördlich der elbe hört sich gut an und da wäre ich auf jeden fall dabei  kannst ja einfach gucken, ob du sonntag noch power hast..

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Oktober 2012)

Also bei mir geht nur, wenn es hier in der Nordheide ist und nicht länger als 2Stunden dauer.
Ob Mittags oder Nachmittags ist dabei eig. egal.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Oktober 2012)

@bloem: Wenn du nicht nach HH fährst machen wir denke ich hier ne Tour, dann muss ich nicht zweimal nach HH. So gegen 13:00 am Pferdekopf und dann in die Schlucht.

 @goobeloo: Tour? City? Spot? Von mir aus können wir gerne was starten, ich bin nur morgens an der Uni.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Oktober 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @_bloem_: Wenn du nicht nach HH fährst machen wir denke ich hier ne Tour, dann muss ich nicht zweimal nach HH. So gegen 13:00 am Pferdekopf und dann in die Schlucht.


14:00Uhr und ich bin samt GoPro dabei! 
16:00Uhr müssen wir aber wieder am Pferdekopf sein wegen packen undso.
Oh und ich weiß nichtmal ob ich genüfgend Bike-Klamotten habe, aber ok, das wird shcon irgendwie werden.


----------



## goobeloo (20. Oktober 2012)

öhm gute frage..ich dachte so an geile trails,aber ohne irgendwelche monstersprünge bitte,vllt in blankenese, wenn du bock hast. das fällt dann wohl in die kategorie tour. 
wenn du andere spots meinst, die ähnlich sind, gerne auch die. 
bei city denk ich grad spontan an street, aber das meinst du wohl nich..egal! also ich würd mich freuen! uhrzeit so um den mittag rum passt auch

gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2012)

@bloem: Check!

  @goobeloo: Ich kenne mich mit der Tourenplanung nur in den HaBes aus. Nördlich der Elbe kenne ich die Spots in Blankenese (groooße Sprünge), Reinbek (diverses und gut gebaut), dem Volkspark (schöne Sprünge unterschiedlicher Größe, macht Spaß) und Poppenbüttel (auch ganz nett)
City: Ist immer eine Mischung aus Freeride, Street und Trial. Da kann man auch noch in den Volkspark.


----------



## goobeloo (20. Oktober 2012)

@Lord Shadow , in reinbek war ich noch nie, lass es mir aber gern zeigen 
blankenese von mir aus gern, allerdings bin ich echt kein freund von großen sprüngen und würde dort nur trails fahren! kannst ruhig sagen, wenn dir das zu AM/enduro-lastig is und dir das zu wenig action is. 
Volkspark ok, die sprünge sind ganz gut und 2-3 trails gibts da auch, aber ich hätte halt mehr bock auf fahren und weniger auf springen 

Trial kann ich gar nich 

also ich würde sagen blankenese oder RBK! So, hast du jetzt noch lust  ? kannst ja schreiben, was dir mehr zusagt. bis denne..

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2012)

In Reinbek ist auch hochschieben, runter Fahren angesagt, die Sprünge sind halt sehr unterschiedlich von der Größe und es ist für jeden was dabei.
Wenn du gute Trailtouren in Blanke kennst, komme ich gerne da hin.
Alternativ sind für Touren die Harburger Berge perfekt.


----------



## goobeloo (20. Oktober 2012)

hui, möglichkeiten über möglichkeiten. ich schau heute nochmal wegen blankenese, also da gibts schon geile trails, aber wenn die HaBe sooo perfekt für trailtouren sind, is das vllt die bessere alternative. ich fahr halt erst seit nem knappen jahr in HH, also ich würd dir da eher vertrauen, wo man am besten fahren kann. ich schreib hier einfach heut abend nochmal rein

gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2012)

Geht klar.


----------



## Brook (20. Oktober 2012)

WILL AUCH!! Waren heute den lieben langen Tag wieder im Deister unterwegs - aber wenn ich die Möglichkeiten in und um Hamburg so lese ... kann es nicht so wild werden, wenn ich erst einmal eine Unterkunft habe.

Wie schaut es den bei euch mit Nightrides aus ... also so als abendliche Enduro / Freeridetour?! Habt Ihr schon alle Lampen organisiert?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2012)

Schau mal unter DOD-Dienstagsrunde (hier im Unterforum). Das sind zwar hauptsächlich die 29er Beinrasierer unterwegs, aber da könntest du Glück haben.

Hat sich schon jemand wegen der Wohnung gemeldet? Habe 3 Dinger aufgehängt.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich verfluche euch!! ) saugeiles bikewetter & ich sitz  @ home und hab hier ne Baustelle... :/ Frau will n neues Schlafzimmer, also muss ich schuften...


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2012)

1 Tag am WE müssen 2-3 Stunde Gassi drin sein


----------



## DerArzt (20. Oktober 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ich verfluche euch!! ) saugeiles bikewetter & ich sitz  @ home und hab hier ne Baustelle... :/ Frau will n neues Schlafzimmer, also muss ich schuften...



haaaahaaaaaaaaaa...!

wo wird morgen nu geshreddert?


----------



## goobeloo (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallooo, also blankenese war heut richtig traumhaft. sooo geiles wetter und bestimmt 20 minuten trail-spaß am stück 

nun denn, wegen morgen lord shadow: blankenese is einfach klasse  aber ich glaube, reinbek wäre der bessere kompromiss. zumal ich da noch nie war und mir das gern mal alles anschaun würde und, so wie ich dich einschätze, is es auch eher was für dich.  außerdem is da gleich um die ecke die "boberger niederung", wo auch klasse trails sind, die man auf der Hin- oder Rückfahrt auch noch mitnehmen könnte! sollten noooch bessere vorschläge existieren, immer her damit 
Wenn sonst noch jemand lust hat, kann er gerne mitkommen! je mehr desto besser.

gruß


----------



## lukidtm (20. Oktober 2012)

So... also Kendrick Leif und ich treffen uns so gegen 11 Im Volkspark. 

Klaus wollt vorher gern noch ne runde auf den Ntrail fahrne und würd so ab halb 10/10 dort sein.

wer mit will soll sich bei ihm melden.

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerArzt (20. Oktober 2012)

kann mir mal jmd. auf ner googlemaps-karte oder so den treffpunkt einzeichnen?


----------



## Brook (20. Oktober 2012)

Werde am Montag wieder von Hannover pendeln ... wenn nicht noch ein Wunder passiert!

Aber das gute ist - ich glaube an Wunder 

Gibt größere Schwierigkeiten im Leben als eine Hütte in Hamburg zu finden, oder?!




Brook schrieb:


> WILL AUCH!! Waren heute den lieben langen Tag wieder im Deister unterwegs - aber wenn ich die Möglichkeiten in und um Hamburg so lese ... kann es nicht so wild werden, wenn ich erst einmal eine Unterkunft habe.
> 
> Wie schaut es den bei euch mit Nightrides aus ... also so als abendliche Enduro / Freeridetour?! Habt Ihr schon alle Lampen organisiert?


----------



## lukidtm (20. Oktober 2012)

DerArzt schrieb:


> kann mir mal jmd. auf ner googlemaps-karte oder so den treffpunkt einzeichnen?


  von wo kommst du denn? Können uns sonst in othmarschen treffen und dann zusammen dahin fahen?

luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2012)

In Hamburg ne (bezahlbare) Hütte zu finden ist schon eine gehobene Liga der Aufgabenschwierigkeit

 @goobeloo:Bilder aus Reinbek

Einen Fullfacehelm sollte man da schon haben, Hardtail geht aber problemlos.
Ich fahre übrigens gerne Touren, wenn die Trails ein bisschen Anspruch haben.


----------



## goobeloo (20. Oktober 2012)

hi, danke fürs angebot lukidtm aber volkspark is iwie nich so meins. ich würde dann eher nochmal nach blankenese oder so..

aber wo is denn dieser NTrail??? der klingt ziemlich interessant  wär cool, wenn du mir sagen könntest, wo der ist.
 @Lord Shadow: also rbk sieht ja ziemlich geil aus, auch wenn ich die hälfte der sprünge wohl eher umfahren würde  aber hätte echt lust dahin, allerdings würde ich für eine suche auf eigene faust nich das schöne wetter morgen verplempern 
anspruchsvolle trails auf touren sind klasse, ja.  ich find der anspruch kommt bei vielen trails erst mit steigender geschwindigkeit.


gruß


----------



## DerArzt (20. Oktober 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> von wo kommst du denn? Können uns sonst in othmarschen treffen und dann zusammen dahin fahen?
> 
> luki




tonndorf, aber das weisst du dank FB eig. auch (marcel iggi).
die sbahn hält am diebsteich, kommst du da leicht hin?

sonst steig ich in altona um und komm mit der sbahn zur station othmarschen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2012)

Reinbek sind die N-Trails
Treffen wir uns so gegen 13:00 vor dem HBF? Am Ausgang zur Spitaler Straße?


----------



## DerArzt (20. Oktober 2012)

also ich blicke jetzt garnicht mehr durch.

bekommen wir eine geschlossene truppe zu einer bestimmten uhrzeit zusammen? oder treffen sich jeweils eine hand voll zu untersch. zeiten an untersch. orten? 

ich kann nur einmal irgendwo sein^^ 
goobeloo blickt auch nicht mehr durch,glaube ich.

also reinbek hört sich gut an, ist aber welten vom volkspark altona/stellingen weg.. dort wollte luki und 2 andere hin.

goobeloo, du kommst woher und bist wie mobil?

schmeisst mich mal bei FB rein, dann können wir vllt. live klären was wir wann machen^^


----------



## goobeloo (20. Oktober 2012)

schonmal gut zu wissen, was die N-trails sind.

also ich wäre klar für reinbek und 13:00 uhr HBF/Spitalerstraße passt auch  also von meiner seite aus schonmal eine klare zusagen zu reinbek! 
 @DerArzt : ich komme aus horn und bin mitm bike mobil. hab aber auch ein semesterticket also öffis gehn auch. volkspark UND Reinbek an einem tag...hmm is halt schon weit auseinander..

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerArzt (20. Oktober 2012)

goobeloo schrieb:


> schonmal gut zu wissen, was die N-trails sind.
> 
> also ich wäre klar für reinbek und 13:00 uhr HBF/Spitalerstraße passt auch  also von meiner seite aus schonmal eine klare zusagen zu reinbek!
> @_DerArzt_ : ich komme aus horn und bin mitm bike mobil. hab aber auch ein semesterticket also öffis gehn auch. volkspark UND Reinbek an einem tag...hmm is halt schon weit auseinander..
> ...



das stimmt. aber ´ne schöne strecke wäre auch was feines..
luki, kommst du mit nach reinbek?
13uhr passt ganz gut, wollt ihr dann mit der U2 richtung bergedorf?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja. Steinfurther Allee müssen wir raus und dann 15min. (BigBike) radeln.
Nehmt Protektoren und einen gescheiten Helm mit. Verpflegung empfiehlt sich, das ganze ist etwas ab.

Ich bin 13Uhr am HBF, Bike überlege ich noch.


----------



## lukidtm (20. Oktober 2012)

nop ich fahr mit den anderen jungs ab 11 uhr im Volkspark und dann je nach lust und laune weiter nach rissen.

Das ist alles so abgemacht und da ne freundin zum fotos machen mitkommt usw hab ich keine lust das alles umzuorganisieren ...


andern mal  

Also fährst du jetzt mit nach reinbeck Marcel? dann hat sich das mitm Volkspark finden ja geklärt. 

LUki


----------



## DerArzt (20. Oktober 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ja. Steinfurther Allee müssen wir raus und dann 15min. (BigBike) radeln.
> Nehmt Protektoren und einen gescheiten Helm mit. Verpflegung empfiehlt sich, das ganze ist etwas ab.
> 
> Ich bin 13Uhr am HBF, Bike überlege ich noch.




entschuldigung ,ich meinte die S2, nicht U2...
macht die sbahn dann nicht mehr sinn?
 @luki, ja,ich wollte mal etwa slängere trails fahren, nächstes WE gerne!


----------



## lukidtm (20. Oktober 2012)

ja kla kein ding

viel spaß euch da dann. 

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2012)

Ne, Steinfurther Allee ist schon richtig. Von Reinbek aus sind wird deutlich länger unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerArzt (20. Oktober 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ne, Steinfurther Allee ist schon richtig. Von Reinbek aus sind wird deutlich länger unterwegs.



alles klar, dann bis morgen um 13uhr 
goobeloo und ich sind dort..


----------



## goobeloo (20. Oktober 2012)

Super, dass das so klappt  ich hoffe nur, es is da nich zu heftig. mit fullface fahre ich außer ,wenn ich die gopro mit hab, nie ..naja wird schon. bis morgen jungs 
und den anderen viel spaß im volkspark!!

gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2012)

Man kann (fast) Alles sinnvoll umfahren.


----------



## DerArzt (20. Oktober 2012)

mach´s wie immer: strecke ablaufen,dann fahren. gute nacht und bis morgen, ladies


----------



## DerArzt (21. Oktober 2012)

hm, bahn an mir vorbei gezogen.. komme 15min später


----------



## Assmann2k (21. Oktober 2012)

hat mir heute echt spass gemacht mit euch zu fahren


----------



## lukidtm (21. Oktober 2012)

jo war echt nen guter tag!!

Bilder kommen bald!  also meine  

Luki


----------



## christophersch (21. Oktober 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> jo war echt nen guter tag!!
> 
> Bilder kommen bald!  also meine
> 
> Luki


----------



## goobeloo (21. Oktober 2012)

hey, war echt klasse heut, bestimmt viel cooler als im volkspark.
danke nochmal an euch! hat tierisch viel spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich doch einige blessuren davongetragen hab  
wie gehts denn dem anderen stürzer ??

also, war echt spitze & bis zum nächsten mal 

gruß


----------



## Marcus_xXx (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich komm demnächst auch mit...!! Hatte dies We Baustelle zu Hause, bzw. habe noch.. :/  bin auf Bilder von den jeweiligen Ausritten gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (21. Oktober 2012)

mal ein vorgeschmack auf den rest  


und hier der rest im album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/53905


Luki


----------



## DerArzt (24. Oktober 2012)

dem anderen fallobst geht´s ganz gut 

mein vorderrad fand die landung vom table einfach so toll,das wollte da ganz alleine hin! 

aber scherz bei seite,meine schulter ist dadurch auch nicht besser geworden. freeride oder dh-touren werde ich frühestens anfang nächsten jahres machen. leichtes trailsurfen in den HaBe gerne, aber jumps macht meine schulter nicht mit..


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Oktober 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> und hier der rest im album: [url]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/53905
> 
> 
> Luki



Da hattet ihr aber brutal Glück mitm Wetter. Feiner Saisonabschluss....


----------



## lukidtm (24. Oktober 2012)

danke,

joa im Volkspark hätte es bissn heller sein können. 

Aber saison abschluss? Nönö ich fahr durch  

Luki


----------



## goobeloo (24. Oktober 2012)

@DerArzt :  ja den eindruck hatte ich auch, sah aber schon böse aus, wie es dich da ins flat gehaun hat. zum glück is alles heile geblieben.
und trailssurfen hört sich gut an blankenese wäre glaub ich auch richtig was für dich!
ich wollte nächstes WE wieder hin, auch wenns ne schlammschlacht wird  Vielleicht steht mir dann auch wieder ne gopro zur verfügung 

 @lukidtm : wow, die fotos sehen echt krass aus!


gruß


----------



## lukidtm (24. Oktober 2012)

auch hier nochmal danke  

Freu mich sehr das sie gefallen 

Am wochenend ebin ich leider wohl weg  

Fahre wohl am 3./4. 11. nochmal nach Braunlage, Klaus wollte bei mir mit, fährt zufällig noch jemand an dem Wochenden innen Harz? 

Luki


----------



## Brook (25. Oktober 2012)

ICH BIN ... mein Vater wohnt dort und hat am 04.11 Geburtstag - sprich, Anwesenheitspflicht!!

Sach an in welchen Park und ich schaue vielleicht mit Freundin kurz vorbei 




lukidtm schrieb:


> auch hier nochmal danke
> 
> Freu mich sehr das sie gefallen
> 
> ...


----------



## lukidtm (25. Oktober 2012)

Braunlage wirds wohl hin gehen  

ist aber nochnicht ganz sicher ob ein oder 2 tage  

Edit:


Heut ne Pumptrack session bei Chris gehabt mit Jacob und ihm ..


hier mal ein Experiment von mir: 






Eure Meinung dazu ist erwünscht!! und verbesserungsvorschläge natürlich auch!!


luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

an Lukas :   - Deine Bilder sind geil, das etwas "dunkle" gibt dem Bild eine düstere, mysthische Athmosphäre 

wie konkret ist denn das mit Braunlage/ ... uuuuund überhaupt 
 an Chris  : bin immer noch froh der Kicker wegen .... freu mich auf weiteres Trainieren 
 an der Arzt : schade, haben wir uns wohl verpasst am letzten Samstag ...
nächste Mal hoffentlich!



an ALLE: ich war doch Sam nicht Plasmaspenden, wird noch nachgeholt, wenn wer mitmachen will ...
sonst bin ich hoffentlich morgen wieder mit Bike unterwegs ... Sonntag diese Woche geht leider nicht...

bis denn


PS: wie kriegt man das weg, dass ich welche "Ziterit" hätte, die ich weder wirklich Zitiert habe noch kenne? also die die Benutzernamen DER; Chris und Lukas benutzen sind mir nicht bekannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Oktober 2012)

Morgen wird hoffentlich ne Runde gefahren, wenn das Wetter nicht allzu Kacke wird... 
  @Marcel, was is mit dir & deinem Azubi? Robert hat abgesagt, der hat nen Termin verpennt. Sonst iwer? Wollten vllt. mal die Ntrails angucken, sonst wäre ich auch für ne kleine Tour zu haben. Leider erst ab Nachmittag, da ich vorher hier so´n bekacktes Oktoberfest habe...


----------



## goobeloo (26. Oktober 2012)

moin!

Das bild is klasse luki, schön kontrastreich 

das problem mit den falsch zitierten benutzern hab ich wegbekommen, indem ich beim editieren einfach den ganzen namen nochmal gelöscht und wieder neu hingeschrieben hab. und darauf achten, dass der das nich automatisch wieder kursiv und unterstrichen schreibt.

Ich hätte auch lust auf ne runde morgen! Eine schöne Trailtour vllt? 
Bei den N-trails bin ich allerdings raus^^ ich merk meine hüfte nach knapp einer woche immer noch... 
zeitlich bin ich relativ ungebunden, hab allerdings keine gute beleuchtung, also alles nach 18 uhr wird nix  

gruß


----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Oktober 2012)

ich muss "eigentlich" bis 16h arbeiten, ma gucken ob ich da gegen 15h wegkomme. kram hab ich i.d.r. im auto.

Trailtour? ausser habe´s fällt mir da nischt ein... (und da hatte ich in der letzten zeit schon n bissel von)...


----------



## goobeloo (26. Oktober 2012)

jaa HaBe´s oder blankenese hatte ich mir vorgenommen. eher blankenese, allein schon weil die hinfahrt so schön is  und ich mich da deutlich besser auskenne. aber blankenese is schon fast AM-mäßig, zu mindestens das, was ich kenne.

also sorry, N-trails und allgemein sprünge gehn bei mir echt nich, merk das schon bei kleinen hüpfern, wie die hüfte zwackt. aber vllt meldet sich hier ja noch jemand, der lust auf rumhüpfen hat 

gruß


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Oktober 2012)

... ich habe meine HVV Karte verloren, müsst also hin und zurück per Pedes ... ne warte, per Pedalieren ... denn so kulant ist der HVV nicht, dass bis die neue Karte da ist, die meine gekauften HVV Tages-Karten oder so ersetzen ...  
das somit doppelt zu bezahlen is mieß!


ich hab auch nur morgen frei, sonntag nicht und da dann auch noch Früh arbeiten, aso werd ich morgen nicht so lang ... aber gern nach Ausschlafen ... also ab 9 mach ich mich fertig und auf den Weg ... wer mit will noch jetzt anrufen oder morgen Bescheid sagen ...
ich will etwas mehr Springen morgen als sonst, dat kribbelt so bei mir in den Pedalen ... besoonders Kicker !)

bin noch kurz im FUN - Teil vorm Pennen gehn ... 

gute Nacht, bis morgen im VoPa und vermutlich Rissen


----------



## lukidtm (26. Oktober 2012)

Oh

mein klaus hab ganz vergessen dir zu antworten, sorry 


also heut wäre ja bissn kalt geworden :/

Ich bin am wochenende weg von daher kann ich nichts mitmachen.

Euch viel fun

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (26. Oktober 2012)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> ... ich habe meine HVV Karte verloren, müsst also hin und zurück per Pedes ... ne warte, per Pedalieren ... denn so kulant ist der HVV nicht, dass bis die neue Karte da ist, die meine gekauften HVV Tages-Karten oder so ersetzen ...
> das somit doppelt zu bezahlen is mieß!
> 
> 
> ...



Immer Bahn fahren, auch wenn die Karte verloren ist! Du kannst sie nachreichen und zahlst dann 5. 
Zumindest war das vor drei Jahren noch so.

Sag mal an wegen des Dirtbikes!!! Ich muss dem Typen rechtzeitig Bescheid geben und das Ding dann abholen.

Cheers


----------



## christophersch (26. Oktober 2012)

Rissen und Blankenese bin ich dabei. Muss aber noch etwas am Radl schrauben..

Braucht zufällig jemand eine MRP G2 Kettenführung mit Taco? Oder ein e*thirteen 36er Kettenblatt in blau? Geht beides Günstig raus. Kowa DM Vorbau habe ich auch noch abzugeben. Der ist Neu


----------



## MTWTFSS (26. Oktober 2012)

die mrp könnte ich evtl. gebrauchen, was fürn iscg standart hat die?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Oktober 2012)

Hui Buh! Ich habe morgen leider von 10-20:00 Uni
Würde Sonntag jemand in den HaBes fahren? Eher zu später Stunde (13:00), ich brauche dringend eine Mütze Schlaf.

 @goobeloo: Ich habe mich Montag noch richtig massiv bei High-Speed zerlegt. Allerdings völlig folgenlos.


----------



## christophersch (26. Oktober 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> die mrp könnte ich evtl. gebrauchen, was fürn iscg standart hat die?



Iscg 05.

Was geht bei dir eigentlich? Lange nicht gesehen...

Cheers
-Christopher


----------



## goobeloo (26. Oktober 2012)

@Lordshadow :uih, das hört sich aber auch nich so angenehm an. zum glück is nix passiert. 
ich hab mich nachm sonntag übrigens voll geärgert, dass ich nichmal dein sofa probe gefahren bin. is mir da iwie nich in sinn gekommen, aber vllt ergibt sich ja iwann nochmal die möglichkeit 


so wegen morgen: ich werd mich so um 11-12 uhr gen westen auf den weg machen. also blankese oder vllt auch rissen (da war ich allerdings noch nich) aber halt wie gesagt nur trails!! wer lust hat, kann gern noch schreiben. ich guck morgen früh nochmal rein!

bis denne


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. Oktober 2012)

ich wär für Pump da in Rissen und etwas rumgehüpfe dort mit meinem Biggi und am Rückweg VoPa ...

aber rund 30 km Anfahrt werden dann das herumcruisen begrenzen ...  


na denn ma,
schönen Film noch und bis morgen vllt ;D


----------



## MTWTFSS (27. Oktober 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Iscg 05.
> 
> Was geht bei dir eigentlich? Lange nicht gesehen...
> 
> ...




alles easy arbeite halt viel und gibt demnächst vllt nen neuen rahmen darum evtl. auch der bedarf einer kefü haha.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Oktober 2012)

Bei dir wäre kein neuer Rahmen das größere Ereigniss

Ich fahre dann wohl in der Heide, wenn sich hier niemand findet.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. Oktober 2012)

goobeloo schrieb:


> so wegen morgen: ich werd mich so um 11-12 uhr gen westen auf den weg machen. also blankese oder vllt auch rissen (da war ich allerdings noch nich) aber halt wie gesagt nur trails!!


 wie findest Du den Singletrail bei der Kiese?
bin da eigentlich gern dabei, aber wenn dass so wie heute sooo viel Fahren beinhaltet, dann geht da nicht mehr so viel, ich bin aus dem Training etwas raus ... 



an Schattenschatzi :
wär gern dabei, nur leider Arbeit morgen! hoff wir rocken ma wieder zusammen 




an Alle : 

Schade! ich war heute nur per Muskelkraft im VoPa und dann noch Kiese ... jetzt dampfen meine Beine aber ...  

War doch zuerst im Vopa, dann gegen 1515 oder so in Kiese bis rund 1630 und kam nun grad 1815 bei mir an, hab viel zu viel im Rucksack mit mir rumgeschleppt... und für solche Strecken könnt ich vllt doch von 1,1 und 1,5 bar Reifendruck mal abweichen? ... das sind von Rissen bis zu mir laut Google Maps dann doch knapp 25 km je Strecke ...  wär das doch mal nicht so weit weg ...

War wer von Euch am Freitag bei der "Critical Mass" dabei? ich hab es in gedanken leider für nächste Wochen mir gemerkt und ne Viertelstd. im Vorraus vom Kumpel angerufen hat mir auch nicht ermöglicht, von Poppenbüttel zum Heiligengeistfeld und dann noch nicht mal mit Rad - das hätt ich nie geschafft .. schade!  


tschüüüßi Allerseits,
haut rein und fahrt morgen für mich ne Runde mit!  - btw heute hab ich in Kiesgrube ja nun Hagel, Regen und fast Graupelschauer abbekommen ... toll, jetzt is das Bike hier in meiner Stube besonders ... ähm, sauber ... nicht!

Guten Appetit, bis bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich war heute mit nem Kollegen im vopa, bissel den ganzen Kram zeigen. Er war quasi das 1. mal aufm MTB unterwegs, ma guggn wie er sich auf Dauer anstellt... 

War aber zu dunkel um da noch n bissel was zu machen. Und aaaarschviele Blätter, bissel rutschig. Morgen ne runde in die HaBe's..


----------



## Mr.Nox (27. Oktober 2012)

geistlich war ich bei der critical mass dabei. wollte eigentlich auch hin, meine Freundin hat aber nichts mehr gesagt. Beim nächsten mal vielleicht. Ist ja immer der letzte Freitag im Monat sowie ich das verstnden hab.
LG


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Oktober 2012)

Geistlich?

 @Marcus: Ich will mit!


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. Oktober 2012)

verdammt... 7 1/2 Std Kindergeburtstag am Stück betreuen matscht das Gehirn. Ich meine natürlich, dass ich mit meinen Gedanken dabei war


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Oktober 2012)

Kindergeburtstag? Müssten wir was wissen?


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich musste in der Nordwandhalle arbeiten und hatte 3 Kindergeburtstage zu betreuen. Keine Gerüchte in die Welt setzen


----------



## goobeloo (28. Oktober 2012)

"geistlich" is echt gut^^ 

was die kiese angeht muss ich leider passen. kenn die bisher nur von bildern. oh man, hier merkt man echt ,dass man öfter mal andere spots ausprobieren sollte.. 

die CM find ich klasse! ne geile idee und in hamburg sau beliebt. is echt ein super gefühl mit so vielen andern radlern gemütlich rumzufahren. Teilnehmerrekord war glaub ich im juli mit 1200 fahren!! ein bischen genugtuung (?), wenn die autofahrer ins lenkrad beißen, is auch dabei   Und die CM könnte schon ein paar mehr mtb´ler vertragen  zumal es ja eigentlich eine art demo is. Für mehr akzeptanz für fahrradfahrer im straßenverkehr, bessere fahrradwege+infrastruktur und halt auch das fahrrad als fortbewegungsmittel allgemein.
ich war auch erst 3 mal dabei, aber wie gesagt: ist echt ne klasse sachen find ich! 

wie war das biken am WE bei euch?? gibs vllt bilder zu bestaunen?? 

gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Oktober 2012)

Mir fehlt im Moment mein Modell. Nächste Woche hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## Mr.Nox (30. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin,
hat jemand hier schonmal Pulverbeschichten lassen?
http://pulverbeschichtung-hamburg.de/
Falls ja, wie waren die Ergebnisse etc?

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Oktober 2012)

Wo hat Nicolo seinen Rahmen machen lassen? Die haben nämlich schwer gepfuscht und nichtmal den alten Lack abgestrahlt (es aber trotzdem berechnet).


----------



## HamburgerBerg (30. Oktober 2012)

moin zusammen!

also CM möcht ich ma mitmachen, war bisher nur 2 bzw 3 Mal bei der Sternfahrt dabei, das ist auch geilo ...
dann sagst ma bescheid, wenn CM das nächste mal is, hoff wir sehen uns da dann...



wichtig: sind Tickets für den Bikepark Braunlage noch bei wem am rumstauben, die nicht abgefahren werden können  ?! hätt Interesse, die günstig abzustauben (hehe ...)  - bitte melden!!!


bis bald Allerseits


----------



## Marcus_xXx (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab noch ne 10er Liftkarte, nur 1 Fahrt runter..  Aber wollt mir die eig. noch fürs kommende Jahr aufheben..


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Oktober 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mir fehlt im Moment mein Modell. Nächste Woche hoffentlich wieder.


Dein Modell ist wieder in der Heimat und fühlt sich großartig! 
Wann gehen wir fahren?


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (31. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen Leute von Heute!
Es steht nun fest, Sonntag fahren Lukas und ich nach Braunlage ... hoffen wir nun, dass möglichst KEIN Wind geht und es nicht zu kalt wird, dass es Blitzeis gibt oder so mieße Scherze ... darauf mal 



... und ich bitte Euch noch ma hin zu kuckn, die Tickets da verfallen mit Ende der kommenden Ski-Saison wenn mich nicht alles täuscht aus meiner Erinnerung meiner letzten Karte von da ... meldet Euch dann bitte ...  
vorab nur grob "öffentlich" dass ich von der Arbeit ma kucken kann ohne mich einzuloggen, näheres dann aber per PM oder Telefon / Handy ... sonst logg ich mich wohl vor Sonntag  nicht mehr ein ...

meine Fotos, Videos muss ich ma mit José schneiden bzw erst ma sehen, wie man das schick machen kann ... bin da ja Neuling ... 





an Marcus: schade ... aber falls Du nicht fährst ... kuck noch ma hin, die verfallen mit Ende der kommenden Ski-Saison ... meld Dich dann bitte ...

An Schattenschatzi und 's Blümchen: Wir müssen auch ma wieder (hier) fahren - es ist ja so schön bunt mit dem Laub ... wann geht die Heide noch geil ab? eher zur Blüte im Frühling oder? ...




tschüßi
=]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (1. November 2012)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> An Schattenschatzi und 's Blümchen: Wir müssen auch ma wieder (hier) fahren - es ist ja so schön bunt mit dem Laub ... wann geht die Heide noch geil ab? eher zur Blüte im Frühling oder? ...


Die heide blüht zwischen Mitte August und ende September etwa, aber ist im November und Frühjahr auch fein befahrbar.  
 @Lord Shadow: Sonntag könnte was werden, so ab 14Uhr?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (1. November 2012)

oha, da lag ich ja sehr falsch ..  na da möcht ich mit Euch gern noch ma durchsurfen!!! wenn mich dann späääääätestens noch ma erinnerst! 


nächstes Jahr steht auch Kirsch- und Apfelblüte das Alte Land auf dem Zettel ... 


bald ist Malente auch dran; bei Klein Nordende, Groß Hansdorf, etc weiß ich noch nicht, ohne Guide wird dat wohl erst recht nix ...


bis denn Leute 


PS: Luki, morgen nach der Arbeit schnackn wir noch ma kurz, hm ? HVV Karte hab ich nun auch wieder/neu ...  =]


----------



## christophersch (1. November 2012)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Klein Nordende



are you serious? dat sind Dirtjumps...

Malente muss aber auch noch mal dieses Jahr. Stimmt


----------



## Mr.Nox (2. November 2012)

Jaja, ich weiß. Ich teile und teile und teile...
Hier ein Video von uns aus Rissen.
@chrisophersch
@Marcus_xXx 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/52652308"]Downhill in Rissen on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Blackdog1981 (2. November 2012)

sehr schöne Video


----------



## Blackdog1981 (2. November 2012)

So sieht jetzt mein Rahmen nach der Lackierung


----------



## Marcus_xXx (2. November 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Jaja, ich weiß. Ich teile und teile und teile...
> Hier ein Video von uns aus Rissen.
> @chrisophersch
> @Marcus_xXx
> ...



Brutal gut! Ihr habt das ja auch mal n bisschen drauf Jungs.. ^^ Ich chill da nur als Hangaround rum.. xD


----------



## Brook (2. November 2012)

Entschuldigt bitte ... aber ich verzweifel grad echt an der Wohnungssuche und krieg schon einen echten Hals auf die Stadt - bitte hört Euch um, überlegt vielleicht noch mal und meldet Euch bitte solltet Ihr etwas von einer coolen WG oder einer chilligen 1-Zimmerwohnung wissen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (2. November 2012)

WG wird schwer & dauert extrem lange. Such lieber ne 1 Zimmer Whg. Guck doch ma bei Immoscout oder so! Oder besorg Dir von iwo das Abendblatt..

Mir fällt leider nischt ein, was passen könnte.. :/


----------



## Brook (3. November 2012)

Lass mich kurz überlegen:

wg-gesucht.de
immonet.de
immobilienscout24.de
immowelt.de
easywg.de

Und noch ein paar mehr ... aber das "Hamburger Abendblatt" = gute Idee!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (3. November 2012)

an brook:  jep, so hab ich auch meine Wohnung bekommen ... wenn hoffentlich ein Nachbar hier auszieht, dann bitte hierher ...   - mal bei HGV (Wohnungsverwaltung) nachfragen, ob da was genaueres bekannt ist als meine Spekulationen? ...



an Christopher : öhm, ich hab das so gehört, dass man dat auch als Freerider fahren kann ... is das falsch oder einfach nur extrem Dirtlastig?



an MrNox : muss ich mir mal bei Gelegenheit reinziehn, bin schon gespannt  ... 



an Blackdog : oh, sieht gut aus ... ich bin gespannt wann's fertig is ... und ich Deinen Reifendruck anpassen kann ;D 



an Luki : ich freu mich schon soooo ...
Rad hole ich nachher erst ab ... wird also heute Abend gepackt etc ... und morgen früüüüh raus ...  - aber was tut man nicht alles für anständiges, -haftes (biken... also Springen etc) ... 



an alle anderen, gehabt Euch wohl, viel Spaß ...
bis denn


----------



## christophersch (3. November 2012)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> an Christopher : öhm, ich hab das so gehört, dass man dat auch als Freerider fahren kann ... is das falsch oder einfach nur extrem Dirtlastig?



Das sind Dirtjumps. Federweg und Profilreifen sind da fehl am Platz...
Mit dem Dirtbike macht die Doubleline, zumindest als DJ Einsteiger, aber Spaß.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. November 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Das sind Dirtjumps. Federweg und Profilreifen sind da fehl am Platz...



Weil....?


----------



## christophersch (3. November 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Weil....?



....Du sonst maximal über den ersten Sprung rüberkommst. Dirtjumpen ist wie Pumptrackfahren 2.0. Da muss gepushed und Geschwindigkeiten beibehalten werden. Und das geht nur sehr begrenzt mit einem Fully.

Profilreifen sind btw. auch unerwünscht, da sie die Strecke erhöht verschleißen...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. November 2012)

ahhh okay. Wusste ich nicht. fahren die da mit den kleinen rädern mit slicks oder was?


----------



## Mr.Nox (3. November 2012)

so gut wie. kannst an ein dirtrad auch ganz  leichtläufige cc reifen machen.z.B ein mountainking wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Wenn es fullies sind, dann aber auch alles sehr straff, nur um fehler abzufangen.


----------



## christophersch (3. November 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> ahhh okay. Wusste ich nicht. fahren die da mit den kleinen rädern mit slicks oder was?



Nein, so extrem nicht. Wie Linus schon sagte, gehen auch CC Reifen gut. Und Gefahren werden meist auch 26 Zoll.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (3. November 2012)

der beliebteste Dirtrifen ist meines Wissens nach der Table Top - das Bild sagt alles aus: (kaum Profil)






 ach jetzt check ich, warum ich in Winterberg auf der Trainingsstrecke über den ersten Double kam, aber ohne danach zu treten gar nicht über den zweiten ... verrückt 
ooooh ich freu mich schon soooo ... Nicolai Ion  oder wie der DH'ler von denen heißt steht hinter mir in der prächtigen Race-Team- Lackierung ...  

Lukas, ich darf um rund 6 das Haus verlassen 



Chris, danke, dann weiß ich Bescheid ... ich hoff wir fahren bald zusammen nach Malente?! nächstes WE?
oder in der Kiese ... auch für mich Probefahrt vom Drecksrad (Dirter) auf der Pumpline?!?


Linus, Mountain King von Conti laufen schon recht leicht, das sind aber AM -Reifen ... die sinds wohl nicht die Du meinst, aber ich weiß's nicht besser ...


sooo, ich pack die letzen Sachen und dann ins Bettchen!


----------



## Mr.Nox (3. November 2012)

dann hab ich mich vertan. larsen tt gibts auch. Tabletop ist ja schon wieder "uncool" weil jemand gesagt hat, dass der kacka aussieht...Ich fahr den auch schon seit 4 Jahrden und noch nie einen Platten gehabt. Ich finde die Trends prägen sich in der Dirtszene doller aus als in der DH/FR szene. Beispiel larsen tt und schwalbe tabletop. sowie die ganzen getravelten cc und am federgabeln. Castings tauschen etc..
Naja, geht am Thema vorbei.

Kann jemand von euch Donnerstags und/oder Freitags. Hab da nämlich keine Uni und könnte eine beschäftigung gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. November 2012)

Do. habe ich auch keine Uni. Könnten wir also anpeilen. Wobei du eher keine Tour fahren willst, oder?
Fr. bin ich mir nicht sicher, stine verweigert mal wieder die Auskunft.


----------



## christophersch (4. November 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> dann hab ich mich vertan. larsen tt gibts auch. Tabletop ist ja schon wieder "uncool" weil jemand gesagt hat, dass der kacka aussieht...Ich fahr den auch schon seit 4 Jahrden und noch nie einen Platten gehabt. Ich finde die Trends prägen sich in der Dirtszene doller aus als in der DH/FR szene. Beispiel larsen tt und schwalbe tabletop. sowie die ganzen getravelten cc und am federgabeln. Castings tauschen etc..
> Naja, geht am Thema vorbei.
> 
> Kann jemand von euch Donnerstags und/oder Freitags. Hab da nämlich keine Uni und könnte eine beschäftigung gebrauchen.



Du meinst sicher den Air- oder Race King von Conti, oder? Die werden häufig an Dirtbikes gefahren


----------



## hasardeur (4. November 2012)

Moin zusammen,
Nach MTB-Wiedereinstig vor zwei Jahren, bin ich dieses Jahr von AM auf Enduro umgestiegen, eben einen Etwicklungsschritt nach vorn.
Da ich kein gebürtiger HHer bin, kenne ich entsprechend wenige, der ohnehin rar gesäten Strecken hier. Wenn ich Euren Thread so lese, scheint es noch einige Spots zu entdecken geben.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja einige Strecken-Tips geben oder mich und einen Kumpel sogar mal mitnehmen. Wir kommen übrigens aus Holm-Seppensen (Buchholz).
Im Gegenzug könnte ich Euch mal ein paar nette technische Trails im Harz zeigen 

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Leonbiker (4. November 2012)

hallo ist hier irgendwer der bock hat in der nächsten zeit mal freeriden zu gehen ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. November 2012)

Wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Probiers mal im DOD-Dienstagsrunden-Thread.


----------



## goobeloo (4. November 2012)

Hi !
Donnerstag hab ich auch zeit! und freitag vllt. auch. Hab mir selbst aber ein sprungverbot verordnet,geht grad eht nich mit meiner schulter, die zwackt jetzt fast jeden tag  aber zu einer tour würd ich nich nein sagen ! 

Das DH-video is klasse, wirkt ziemlich chillig mit musik und so 

 @_Brook_ : Probiers mal bei hier: http://www.strokarck.de/index.php?id=2 

das is meine hausverwaltung. die sind sehr entgegenkommend was jüngere leute angeht, die ne whg suchen und nich unbedingt den dicken geldbeutel haben. außerdem haben die an viele WGs vermietet. ich würd einfach mal anrufen und fragen ob die grad was haben. vllt haste ja glück..

gruß

p.s.: und nu gehts weiter mit harry schlotter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (5. November 2012)

Bin grade in Lahnstein/Koblenz.. Sieht aus, als gäbs hier n paar nette Wälder & Parks in der Umgebung. Und mein Bike steht warm & trocken zu Hause.. :/ 

Glaub, hier kann man auch mal privat hinkommen..


----------



## HamburgerBerg (5. November 2012)

Leonbiker schrieb:


> hallo ist hier irgendwer der bock hat in der nächsten zeit mal freeriden zu gehen ?



Definitif!!! nur Zeit muss passen ... also generell bin ich immer dabei, nur muss das mit Arbeitszeiten und sonstigem vereinbar sein ...



an alle: von gestern ist bei mir erstma alles ein Schlammklumpen, das muss aufbereitet werden ... und die Videos müssen ma geschnitten werden (José ... !), is doch echt geil geworden ...als kleinen Vorgeschmack:






ich find der Nebel macht 'ne geile Atmosphäre!!!

bis die Tage, ich muss mal für Arbeit wat machen 
tschüüüß


PS: ein weiters Bild is in einem neuen Album bei mir...


----------



## Brook (5. November 2012)

Dort wohnte ich die vergangenen 3 Jahre ... und kenne jeden der im letzten Jahr 1x auf dem Bike gesessen hat!




Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Bin grade in Lahnstein/Koblenz.. Sieht aus, als gäbs hier n paar nette Wälder & Parks in der Umgebung. Und mein Bike steht warm & trocken zu Hause.. :/
> 
> Glaub, hier kann man auch mal privat hinkommen..


----------



## Leonbiker (5. November 2012)

@HamburgerBerg
wir kennen uns zwar noch aber suche immmer neue strecken und leute zum fahren 
wie wärs mit dieses wochenende?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. November 2012)

Moinsen allerseits!
Fr hab ich Spätschicht und will danach wohl Feiern ... will wer mit?
Sa und So kuck ich ma, wie weit ich mit Saubermachen etc bin ...
Das Nicolai muss ich dann aber auch zurück geben  ... macht sich hier so schöööön 

ich meld mich dementsprechend Fr. Abend oder im Laufe des WE's noch ma ...

haut rein derweil, fahrt für mich ne Runde mit und passt auf Euch auf!


----------



## Blindfury (6. November 2012)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Moinsen allerseits!
> Fr hab ich Spätschicht und will danach wohl Feiern ... will wer mit?
> Sa und So kuck ich ma, wie weit ich mit Saubermachen etc bin ...
> Das Nicolai muss ich dann aber auch zurück geben  ... macht sich hier so schöööön
> ...


 
Mahlzeit^^
zum feiern kann ich dir die Halloween Dark Horror Night (http://www.goabase.net/57662) empfehlen die wir veranstalten...

Achja gibt's schon Pläne für nächstes Wochenende? Bin endlich mal wieder im Lande & hab Zeit zum biken. Also wenn irgendwas geplant ist bitte Bescheid sagen  

Best greetz
Jörn


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. November 2012)

Morgen
wo is das, wieviel Eintritt?

ich meld mich, muss nun aber langsam los zur Naachtschicht, vorher noch vorbereiten ... !


----------



## Blindfury (6. November 2012)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Morgen
> wo is das, wieviel Eintritt?
> 
> ich meld mich, muss nun aber langsam los zur Naachtschicht, vorher noch vorbereiten ... !


 
mussten leider die Location kurzfristig wechseln und jetzt ist die Party im "Planet Pauli", Spielbudenplatz... Eintritt liegt bei 20â¬, sag aber sonst Bescheid wenn du Lust hast dann klÃ¤r ich das   Dir viel SpaÃ bei der SpÃ¤tschicht, bei mir ist in 15 min endlich Feierabend hehe

Und ansonsten wenn jmd. 'n Plan hat was nÃ¤chstes We Bike-technisch in HH geht bitte Bescheid sagen, muss defintiv ausnutzten am Wochenende mal wieder hier zu sein & Zeit zu haben...

Cheers


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. November 2012)

Sonntag eine Trailtour wäre schon cool. 
Wenn ein paar von euch die Reise in die Heide auf sich nehmen würden, könnten wir mal eine Runde durch den Totengrund guiden.

Samstag wird ausgeschlafen und Photos von der DirtyBass sortiert.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (6. November 2012)

so unser zweiter Sprung ist fertig jetzt fehlt nur noch die Landung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (6. November 2012)

hat der Holzabsprung daneben eine Landung?? Könnte man da nicht sonst rein?


----------



## Leonbiker (6. November 2012)

@ Black dog kann ich da mal fahre ? würde auch mithelfen und so


----------



## Blackdog1981 (6. November 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> hat der Holzabsprung daneben eine Landung?? Könnte man da nicht sonst rein?



hi,
der hat schon eine Landung, und die Landung für denn großen wird genau daneben sein 




Leonbiker schrieb:


> @ Black dog kann ich da mal fahre ? würde auch mithelfen und so


ja jeder kann Fahren


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. November 2012)

Ist das in Poppenbüttel?


----------



## goobeloo (6. November 2012)

alter schwede! der sieht ja echt riesig aus! da habt ihr euch aber richtig mühe gegeben. ich würd da allerdings niemals rüberspringen...

naja zur trailtour   ich hätte bock! hab grad mal geguckt wie lang ich nach buchholz fahren würde& das geht voll klar! also meinetwegen gern, vllt kriegen wir ja noch ein paar ins boot???

gruß


----------



## Blackdog1981 (7. November 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ist das in Poppenbüttel?



Ja ist es 




goobeloo schrieb:


> alter schwede! der sieht ja echt riesig aus! da habt ihr euch aber richtig mühe gegeben. ich würd da allerdings niemals rüberspringen


von der große geht mann fliegt halt weit 
Für denn Trail ist noch viel geplant es soll alles für Nächste Jahr fertig werden


----------



## HamburgerBerg (7. November 2012)

...  ich war wohl zu lang schon nicht mehr in Popptown zum Biken!!! 
was Ihr da alles verbaut habt, soll Popptown nu den anderen Trails immer mehr die Stirn zeigen?   schaut aber  aus!



bzgl dem WE ... 

an Chris - bei gutem Wetter Sam ma Pumpen und proberadeln? ggf mit City-Tour mit dem Rad? ich kann das ja nicht nur zum Pumpen haben, denn ich hab hier keinen um nur mal eben zum Pumpen zu gehn, wir sind auch nicht in Berlin (leider) ... will halt da gern wissen, wie sich einfachere Strecken wie Volkspark oder City mit dem Drecksrad fahren ... (dass Du das vom Kollegen ausleist ... ruf mich dann mal an, das WE hab ich ja eh frei)
nach dem Nicolai muss ich auch mal Deinen Bock rockn zum Vergleich  ... 




ich  meld mich Leute, wenn ich was fest plane, ich muss erst ma wieder normal Fahren können, ich hab dicken Muskelkater von der Schlammschlacht Sonntag und dann gestern nacht war doch etwas zu kalt, bin etwas verspannt und ein hauch am kränkeln, deshalb schon ich mich heute bei dem Mistwetter, hoff zum WE wirds schick!
bis denn


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. November 2012)

@goobeloo: Würdest du mit dem zug oder mit dem Auto kommen? Wir fahren nämlich noch weiter, bis nach Undeloh. Meine 3 Autoplätze sind leider schon voll. Wobei:

 @Bloemfontein: Habt ihr einen Heckträger (Anhängerkupplung)? Für wieviel Räder?


----------



## goobeloo (7. November 2012)

ach mist. und so schnell werden aus guten 30 min. (von mir bis buchholz) über 2 stunden (... bis undeloh). das wäre mir dann doch zu weit, ich muss ja auch noch zurückkommen. achja also ich fahr mit der bahn, auto hab ich keins in HH. Aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (7. November 2012)

Ich kläre mal, ob meine Famile am Sonntag unser Auto braucht. Ansonsten hätte ich Platz. Undeloh ist auch nur noch 10 Minuten Fahrt von uns.
 @goobeloo: Wenn unser Auto frei ist, kann ich Dich entweder von Buchholz abholen oder Du fährst bis Holm-Seppensen (2 Stationen mit Erixx) und wir treffen uns alle dort.


----------



## Leonbiker (7. November 2012)

@black dog kannst du mir ja mal ne naricht schcken mit adresse dann machen wir mal nen tag aus


----------



## goobeloo (7. November 2012)

@hasardeur : uih, das wär klasse! und von mir bis holm seppensen is auch nich so weit, ich weiß nich was der mir da mit über 2 stunden ausgespuckt hat. egal, also bis holm-seppensen ist kein problem! 
kannst mir ja einfach bescheid geben ,ob das mitm auto klappt.
sonntag soll das wetter auch ganz annehmlich werden 
Vllt is bis dahin auch meine neue VR-bremse da UND mein neuer vorbau UND meine neuer reifen...huiuiui 

gruß


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. November 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @_goobeloo_: Würdest du mit dem zug oder mit dem Auto kommen? Wir fahren nämlich noch weiter, bis nach Undeloh. Meine 3 Autoplätze sind leider schon voll. Wobei:
> 
> @_Bloemfontein_: Habt ihr einen Heckträger (Anhängerkupplung)? Für wieviel Räder?


Ja, für bis zu 3 Räder! 
Sonntag wäre ich auch bei einer Tour dabei!


----------



## hasardeur (7. November 2012)

@goobeloo: Sonntag geht klar. Schick mir einfach mal 'ne PN und wir machen alles klar.
 @Lord Shadow: Wollen wir uns dann in Undeloh oder Holm-Seppensen treffen? Wenn Undeloh, dann wo? Parkplatz am Ortsende Richtung Wilsede?


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. November 2012)

Also Phototour am Sonntag
Ich plädiere für Undeloh, da ich Bloem aus Handeloh abhole. Würde sagen um 13:00 bzw. 13:30 (je nachdem wann der goo aus HH ankommt) dort? Dann haben wir genug Zeit. Kamera kannst du gerne mitbringen, mein Fotorucksack ist ein Monster, da kriegen wir die noch rein.
Parkplatz Richtung Wilsede passt.

 @Philipp: Heckträger hat sich erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (8. November 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Also Phototour am Sonntag
> Ich plädiere für Undeloh, da ich Bloem aus Handeloh abhole. Würde sagen um 13:00 bzw. 13:30 (je nachdem wann der goo aus HH ankommt) dort? Dann haben wir genug Zeit. Kamera kannst du gerne mitbringen, mein Fotorucksack ist ein Monster, da kriegen wir die noch rein.
> Parkplatz Richtung Wilsede passt.
> 
> @_Philipp_: Heckträger hat sich erledigt.


Okay, hätten wir aber mitbekommen 
Da hab ich Bock drauf! 
GoPro nehme ich auch mit und ne Säge sollten wir einstecken, wegen diesem einem kack Baum da, du erinnerst dich Malte?


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. November 2012)

Hast du ne Klappsäge? Ich kann nur Fichtenmopped oder Bügelsäge anbieten.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. November 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hast du ne Klappsäge? Ich kann nur Fichtenmopped oder Bügelsäge anbieten.


Klappsäge nicht, aber die ich im Kopf habe könnte in deinen RUcksack passen, zur Not schaut sie leicht aus meinem Hinaus


----------



## goobeloo (8. November 2012)

Geil,geil,geil! das wird echt fett werden, denk ich ich frag meinen mitbewohner mal ob ich seine gopro auch noch mitnehmen kann.  dann haben wir noch ne perspektive mehr zur verfügung. das wird voll der film/foto-sonntag! cooler nummer 

&danke nochmal an hasardeur!

euphorische grüße


----------



## hasardeur (9. November 2012)

Klappsäge habe ich und auch noch eine kleine Digicam, mit der wir 1080p aufnehmen können. Als statische Cam ist die gut zu gebrauchen und hat auch Zoom. Damit bekommt man zumindest bessere Perspektiven hin, als mit dem Monster-Weitwinkel der GoPro.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. November 2012)

Großartig Und trocken solls auch bleiben.


----------



## Brook (9. November 2012)

Aber bitte beachtet folgende Tipps:

- lebende Bäume nix anfassen
- als Baumaterial nur totes Zeug nehmen
- Fremdmaterial = nix gut

Ich mein´s nich böse ... bitte nicht falsch verstehen!


----------



## hasardeur (9. November 2012)

Bin voll bei Dir und werde aufpassen.  Zerstörung der Natur hieße für einen Mountainbiker schließlich, den Ast abzusägen, auf dem wir sitzen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. November 2012)

Voll das falsche Ende erwischt Keine Sorge. Wir sind keine randalierenden Kiddies ohne sozialbewusstsein, und mir zumindest ist Umwelt schutz super wichtig, ebenso wie korrekter Umgang mit Wald und Menschen.
Der Baum/Ast von dem wir reden wurde bei Sturm über einen kleinen Seitenweg gelegt und kann nicht umfahren werden.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (10. November 2012)

word up! sowas lese ich gern, find ich gut dass Ihr das so aussprecht, was uns wichtig ist und leider auch in der Scene nicht selbsverständlich ist.


Ich hoff mit Chris kann ich gleich schnacken (ruf mich an bei mir zuhaus...) und vllt sieht man sich ja morgen in der Kiese?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (11. November 2012)

Toll, jetzt bin ich hier wieder unten in der geilen, bergigen Ecke Deutschlands und stelle heute morgen zuhause fest, dass alle Bikeparks hier schon dicht haben. Wollte das Bike eig. mitnehmen. Naja, muss ich wohl warten bis ich wieder fahren kann..
 @malte, wie ist eure Produktion gelaufen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. November 2012)

Bin noch nicht in der Auswertung, aber 2-3 nette Sachen sollten dabei sein.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. November 2012)

Hab ein paar Fotos von heute hochgeladen. Keine großen Würfe

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/17977


----------



## Brook (12. November 2012)

Gab es die Cotic´s hier irgendwann mal besonders günstig???





Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hab ein paar Fotos von heute hochgeladen. Keine großen Würfe
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/17977


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. November 2012)

Frag ma malte, ich glaub der kennt da wen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. November 2012)

Die Coticzentrale für Deutschland, AT, BeNeLux befindet sich in Buchholz. Zu allem Überfluss arbeite ich da auch noch ein paar Stunden die Woche
Gestern waren aber nur zwei Schwerindustrierahmen dabei.


----------



## goobeloo (12. November 2012)

also ich find die fotos gnaz gut  man kann die action zwar nur erahnen, aber das is ja öfter auf so trail-fotos. dafür ne schöne herbststimmung 
und sorry nochmal, dass ihr wegen mir warten musstet und das halt alles nich so geklappt hat..
aber die landschaft is echt klasse 

p.s.: wie kann man sich denn schwerindustrierahmen von cotic vorstellen?? bauen die auch noch andere sachen als fahrräder?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. November 2012)

Wo wart ihr eig? Kommt mir so gar nicht bekannt vor.. So richtig bergab geht's da aber auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. November 2012)

Wir waren im Totengrund, bei Wilsede. Bergab gehts da schon, man wird auch recht schnell.

Schwerindustrie war nur ein Scherz. Sind halt keine Leichmetall- oder Plastik-, sondern Stahlrahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. November 2012)

Ahh okay. Da bin ich die letzten Tage mehrfach vorbeigefahren, bzw. an dem Schild "Wilseder Berg"...  

Lohnt sich sagste?


----------



## christophersch (12. November 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wir waren im Totengrund, bei Wilsede. Bergab gehts da schon, man wird auch recht schnell.
> 
> Schwerindustrie war nur ein Scherz. Sind halt keine Leichmetall- oder Plastik-, sondern Stahlrahmen.



Was wiegt denn ein Hardtail-Rahmeb in "Medium"?


----------



## hasardeur (12. November 2012)

http://www.eaven-cycles.com/rahmen/cotic/bfe


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. November 2012)

S: ~2,2kg
M: ~2,3kg
Für L habe ich keine validen Werte, schätze aber nochmal 50-100g drauf.


----------



## goobeloo (12. November 2012)

oh oke^^ ja cotics machen schon echt was her, aber die HTs sehen immer so groß aus und ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass ich da sehr "gestreckt" drauf sitzt. hab aber auch noch keins in natura gesehen 

p.s.: war mal so frei und hab ein echtes oldschool video hochgeladen, war so ziemlich das erste bike-video, das ich jemals gesehn hab 
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24738


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. November 2012)

Gibt einige BFe in und um HH. Du wirst sicher mal die Chance haben (bloem  hat eins in M ich eins in S).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (13. November 2012)

In L ist ab sofort recht regelmäßig auch eins in den HaBes unterwegs.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (18. November 2012)

cooler Nebenjob,
kriegst dann immer zum Proben Rahmen/ ... ???


ich werd langsam wieder fit nach Erkältung, wie gehts Euch?

ich bin gespannt auf nächstes WE, da werd ich wohl endlich ma wieder losziehen können! vllt auch ma vor ner Nachtschicht oder so, ma kuckn ...


bis dennsen


----------



## Marcus_xXx (18. November 2012)

Hatten heute ne super geile runde durch die HaBe´s... Dank der "dazugestoßenen" konnten wir sogar noch n bissel weiter vordringen & haben viiiele neue & interessante Trails gefunden. 

Alles in allem: n saugeiler Tag...


----------



## goobeloo (19. November 2012)

jaa die tour war wirklich klasse  hätte ich nich gedacht, dass da so geile trails sind! 
nur die rücktour wurde durch leuten auf den gleisen "etwas" verzögert...
 @_Marcus xXx_ : hast du die fotos vom sonntag?? wär cool wenn du mir die iwie geben könntest.

gruß


----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. November 2012)

Jo, hab ich von Björn bekommen.. Lade sie in n Album hier hoch..


----------



## goobeloo (19. November 2012)

sauber! danke, man. die sehen echt total geil aus die bilder xD


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. November 2012)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> cooler Nebenjob,
> kriegst dann immer zum Proben Rahmen/ ... ???



Ich darf halt die Ausstellungs-/Testräder fahren, die ich meistens auch selber baue.
Rahmen gibts günstiger, aber leider nicht geschenkt und auch nur für den Eigenbedarf.

  @Marcus: Ich sehe, dass die Flugangst nachlässt


----------



## Marcus_xXx (20. November 2012)

Ja, ist in Arbeit.. ð Ich werd mich wohl noch n bissel Ã¼berwinden  & mehr Vertrauen zum Material & mir gewinnen mÃ»ssen... ^^


----------



## HamburgerBerg (20. November 2012)

... ja ich werd von Tag zu Tag fitter, aber menn die nächsten Nächte ebenso toll sind dann bin ich müüde ^^

Ans Schattenschätzchen: aaah, check is ... und aus Interesse, kriegste dann so 50% oder wieviel is die Gage - aber eigentlich auch egal, hauptsache Du hast Dein Spaß und kriegst (offensichtlich ja) gutes Zeug  -> guter Deal 



cool Jungs, immer angenehm und sauber Anfangen und lieber langsam und sicher sich steigern als hoch hinaus bis ins Krankenhaus  

na denn bis die Tage 


tschhöööö



PS: Chris, ich muss Sam und Sonn doch tagsüber arbeiten ... ich glaub ich hatt mich da verplappelt ... Fr hab ich aber frei! ... ... ich freu mich von Dir zu hören


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. November 2012)

EK+Märchensteuer. Keine genaueren Zahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (20. November 2012)

Ist doch letztlich auch egal.....kann sich ja jeder bei einem Importeur, Hersteller oder Händler bewerben und dann günstiger einkaufen.

Außerdem muss es ja irgend einen Anreiz geben, damit man sich so ein Stahlmonster holt


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. November 2012)

Ich mach nacher nochmal nen Abstecher zu dir (womit "Abstecher" eine ganz neue Bedeutung bekommt)


----------



## Marcus_xXx (20. November 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich mach nacher nochmal nen Abstecher zu dir (womit "Abstecher" eine ganz neue Bedeutung bekommt)



Ihr Ferkel!


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. November 2012)

Im anderen Sinne


----------



## christophersch (20. November 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Im anderen Sinne



Hahaha.  Wo hast du denn den her?!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (21. November 2012)

der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is wirklich guuuut !!! will auch solche Smileys 



 ja, Betriebsgeheimnis und sooo ... aber dennoch sollte das nicht der Grund sein, einen Nebenjob bei der Firma zu haben, eher ein tolles extra-Bonsche  find ich - aber wenn man n Job aus Überzeugung macht dann ist das eh am besten ...


sooo, dann werd ich mal in den Tag starten 

bis denn


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. November 2012)

Ich mache den Job bei Eaven grade deshalb so gerne, weil ich die Produkte einfach aus Überzeugung verkaufen kann und sie auch gerne nutze. So habe ich ein gutes Gewissen beim Verkaufen und bin natürlich auch überzeugender. Und es macht definitiv mehr Spaß.

Smiley


----------



## HamburgerBerg (21. November 2012)

das is ja ein  Dickes Ding ! echt cooles Ding mit dem "let me google that..." ^^
Super mei Jung! wär toll wenn mehr Leute ihren Job so wie Du und ich mit Spaß und Überzeugung machen könnten, zumindest anteilig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich hass es ja so, wenn man schon in wenigen Sekunden mitbekommt, da hat jemand gar kein Bock auf was der da macht und kein Interesse sondern auswendig gelernte Antworten für die FAQs und darüber hinaus gähnende Leere.

lassen die Cotic einen auch offiziel probefahren & haben die ein DH-Model ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






so, ich muss dann ma weitersehn und nachher noch zur Arbeit


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. November 2012)

Offiziell geht auch, sonst bei Philipp und mir inoffiziell mit BFe in M+S sowie Rocket in M. Ein DH Modell gibts nicht und ist auch noch nicht absehbar. Gibt zwar einige Anfragen, aber tendenziell ist laut Cy der Absatz von Bikes >180mm in GB nicht so groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Henny (21. November 2012)

Moin Leute,

ich wollte mich euch mal vorstellen:

Ich bin Henrik, 26 und Student. Wohnhaft in HH und schon ewig im Forum.... Nachdem man mir netterweise mein AM-Bike geklaut hat, bin ich (was ich schon länger wollte) auf Freeride umgestiegen und mir ein Bergamont BigAir 7.2 gegönnt.

Leute, wenn ihr das nächste Mal bei gutem Wetter ne Tour plant. würde ich mich gern anschließen wollen. Mein Knie ist dank eines Kletterunfalls noch nicht ganz wieder fit, aber irgendwann muss ich ja mal wieder anfangen!

ICh würde mich freuen, mit ein paar von euch mal ne entspannte Tour zu machen. Schutzausrüstung ist komplett vorhanden und für mich selbstverständlich. Bloß die Sicherheit aufm Bike fehlt dank langer gezwungener PAuse ein wenig...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (21. November 2012)

Kommt mit der Zeit! Hier fahren immer einige zusammen, meist werden Termine angekündigt bzw. angefragt, einfach ma regelmäßig reingucken.


----------



## MTBfred67 (21. November 2012)

Also ich wäre auch dabei, komme aus Alveslohe und bin erst ganz kurz im Forum, fahre ein Bulls Copperhead 2, Freeriding hört sich gut an, kenne hier in der Gegend ein paar nette Trails, sind aber eher flach, in den Harburger Bergen geht sicher mehr, oder?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. November 2012)

@Dirty Henny: Was studierste? Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal zum quatschen oder zur Tourplanung.


----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2012)

Was geht ab am WE? Schon irgendwas in Planung?


----------



## goobeloo (22. November 2012)

erstmal hallo an dirty henny und mtbfred  ich finds immer cool, wenn man hier neue leute "kennenlernt"! In HH is der Mtb´ler ja eher ne randerscheinung deshalb freu ich mich immer ,wenn man sieht, dass hier doch einige am start sind und ne kleine szene existiert  

So, ja was geht am Wochenende?? ich hätte bock auf ne trail-tour. In den HaBes zum beispiel?? die tour dort letzten sonntag hat mich echt angefixt   was meint ihr??

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. November 2012)

Ich wäre dabei, bei mir ist SA Vormittag am besten, da am SO meine Frau auf den Aufbau der neuen Küche besteht.. ^^

Was meint der Rest? Vllt. können wir wieder so ne geile Tour wie letztes WE hinbekommen, alles gaaaanz langsam & entspannt, ohne Streß..


----------



## goobeloo (22. November 2012)

jap, locker und entspannt  vorallem wenn du am sonntag noch ne ganze küche aufbauen darfst 
 also samstag könnte ich! aber halt nur bis 13-14 uhr (wegen umzug), also dementsprechend früh los. ich sag mal, ab halb 10-10 könnte ich am start sein!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. November 2012)

Jo, same here.. Müssen wa ma noch mit Marcel abschnacken...


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. November 2012)

10:00 wäre ich wohl dabei. Vorher schlafe ich noch.

BLOEM!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. November 2012)

Du fährst zu ambitioniert & bist zu fit, du darfst nicht mit.. 

Nee spaß.. 10h is okay, wollen wa wieder am dem hotel starten? da gibts ja schönere abfahrten & wir könnten rüber zum PR-Stein...?


----------



## Dirty Henny (22. November 2012)

@Lord Shadow: ICh studiere Rescue Engineering anner HAW in Bergedorf...

ICh muss mit Samstag noch mal sehen, wie ich das zeitlich gemanaged bekomme. ICh meld mich aber, wenn ich dabei sein sollte! Wo trefft ihr euch denn meistens? SBahn Neuwiedental?

Danke für die nette Aufnahme hier!


----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2012)

10:00 Uhr wäre klasse.
 @Lord Shadow: Fahrgemeinschaft? Soll ich Dich abholen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. November 2012)

Klingt gut und sollte in 4 Stunden zu schaffen sein. Wer will mit?

Edit: Oh Da war ich zu langsam. Du kannst mich gerne abholen. Adresse hast du? Wenn du 9:30 hier bist, passt das locker.
 @henny: Ok, andere Ecke.

Am Samstag treffen wir uns am Berg-Hotel Hamburgblick (oder so). Sonst meist an der Kärntener Hütte.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. November 2012)

Ich bin jedenfalls dabei, in der Hoffnung dass wir morgen meine Bremse wieder hinbekommen..

10:00 am Hotel Hamburg Blick?!


----------



## goobeloo (22. November 2012)

Ja super, dann um 10.00 uhr am hotel hamburg blick! ich werd vom HBF mit der s3 bis nach neuwiedenthal fahren, falls sich jemand anschließen will. 
und marcus hat recht! jeder, der einen schnitt über 21 km/h fährt, is RAUS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. November 2012)

Über 21? Bergab?


----------



## goobeloo (22. November 2012)

neeeiin, im durchschnitt! 
jaa gut ergibt nich sooo viel sinn^^ war auch nur n scherz


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. November 2012)

Also wie gesagt, ich will eig. ne entspannte Tour fahren, keinen Streß & wenn ich bergauf schiebe, is das auch so..  

Gern mal anhalten & abfahrten ausprobieren..


----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2012)

Ach nö....ich dachte, wir kommen alle in Lycra und trainieren für die Cyclassics....


----------



## goobeloo (22. November 2012)

@Marcus xXx : word! 

ich hab mal 2 videos aus boberg hochgeladen, damit ihr n kleinen eindruck bekommt. is nix besonderes, nur 2 kurze trails, aber ja schockt trotzdem 

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24950

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24951


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. November 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ach nö....ich dachte, wir kommen alle in Lycra und trainieren für die Cyclassics....



Jo, genau.. ^^ Denke eher nicht..  Also ich für meinen Teil jedenfalls nicht..  Ahhh ich hab Bock, hoffe das geht alles klar am SA, das Wetter soll ja auch ganz passabel werden!

Falls jmd der Treffpunkt "Hotel" nicht passt: bitte Info, kann man ja sicher auch noch umstellen..


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. November 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Jo, genau.. ^^ Denke eher nicht..  Also ich für meinen Teil jedenfalls nicht..  Ahhh ich hab Bock, hoffe das geht alles klar am SA, das Wetter soll ja auch ganz passabel werden!
> 
> Falls jmd der Treffpunkt "Hotel" nicht passt: bitte Info, kann man ja sicher auch noch umstellen..



Ich quote mich mal selbst:

Da Marcel die Diva spielt & nicht so früh aufstehen möchte, wie wäre es um 11h?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. November 2012)

Wer ist eigentlich Marcel?

Von mir aus ist 11 ok.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. November 2012)

Same here. Müssen wa nur ma den Rest abwarten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (22. November 2012)

Video aus Boberg? Das ist nicht allzu weit von mir entfernt.
Ich würde ja gerne mitfahren. Hab seit kurzem aber nur noch ein KB  Irgendwann kommt mal ein Rad ins Haus, dass 140mm hat. Dann komm ich wieder mit.


----------



## MTBfred67 (22. November 2012)

goobeloo schrieb:


> erstmal hallo an dirty henny und mtbfred  ich finds immer cool, wenn man hier neue leute "kennenlernt"! In HH is der Mtb´ler ja eher ne randerscheinung deshalb freu ich mich immer ,wenn man sieht, dass hier doch einige am start sind und ne kleine szene existiert
> 
> So, ja was geht am Wochenende?? ich hätte bock auf ne trail-tour. In den HaBes zum beispiel?? die tour dort letzten sonntag hat mich echt angefixt   was meint ihr??
> 
> gruß



Hallo Goobeloo,

HAbes ???, hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge! Am 24.11. bin ich schon terminlich voll im Stress. Besser am WE darauf.

Grüße

Fred


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. November 2012)

Harburger Berge


----------



## goobeloo (23. November 2012)

Die HaBes sind die Harburger Berges  
ja macht ja nix, dann halt nächstes WE.

gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. November 2012)

3 Stunden sind doch auch ok, oder?


----------



## Dirty Henny (23. November 2012)

Ich bin leider raus... Aber beim nächsten mal werde ich es versuchen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. November 2012)

Jaja, erst alle "hier" schreien und wenns los geht will wieder keine mitmachen... ^^


----------



## goobeloo (23. November 2012)

Ja klar! 11 uhr passt! Aber ich muss dann halt um 14 uhr los..son mist!


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. November 2012)

Wenn wir relativ direkt Richtung Paul Roth starten, sollten wir bei gemäßigtem Tempo um 14:00 wieder am Hotel sein und trotzdem die meisten Trails mitnehmen können.


----------



## hasardeur (23. November 2012)

Ansonsten die Tour so legen, dass der Eine oder Andere sich gegen 14:00 Uhr abseilen kann. Der Rest macht dann je nach Laune und Wetter weiter.


----------



## Dirty Henny (23. November 2012)

Ich bin untröstlich.... =( Aber ich musste auch heute feststellen, dass mein Knie noch nicht ans Biken gewöhnt ist! Und der Umzug meines Kumpels macht sich leider auch nicht von selbst.... Aber ich gelobe Besserung!! =D


----------



## Basti74 (23. November 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls dabei, in der Hoffnung dass wir morgen meine Bremse wieder hinbekommen..
> 
> 10:00 am Hotel Hamburg Blick?!



hi,

kann ich mich morgen um 11 bei euch einklinken?
war "einige" tage nicht auf dem rad, deswegen wäre eine entspannte tour, vorausgesetzt, dass mir nichts dazwischen kommt perfekt....

gruss


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. November 2012)

Klar doch Je mehr, desto schöner. 

Ich erinnere nochmal an die Helmpflicht


----------



## Basti74 (23. November 2012)

ok, alles klar 
noch etwas:
trift ihr euch oben am hotel hamburg blick auf dem parkplatz oder unten auf der strasse?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. November 2012)

Oben am Hotel, kann ma halt parken & gleich losballern. Also ich werd Denk ich gegen halb 11 da sein, vorausgesetzt wir kriegen heute meine Bremse hin..


----------



## Basti74 (23. November 2012)

gut, dann bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. November 2012)

@malte, bist doch technisch versiert, kannst du dir morgen mal meine Bremse + Schaltung anschauen? Das eine schleift & das andere hakt/springt, wir haben's heut Abend nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. November 2012)




----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. November 2012)

Sehr gut! Ich denke ich wie gesagt so gegen halb 11 da, werde da noch n bissel rumprobieren & da die Treppen am Hotel runterballern. ^^


----------



## goobeloo (24. November 2012)

geiles wetteeer!!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. November 2012)

Bin ein kleines bisschen spät dran, gerade auf dem Weg!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. November 2012)

toll, dass wir immer mehr werden - in dem Sinne ein kurzes "Moooooin" von mir an alle Neuen 


na dann bis zum nächsten Mal, wenn ich zu "üblichen" Zeiten nicht gerade arbeite ... 

viel Spaß in der neuen Woche, wer fährt ne Runde für mich mit?!


----------



## NattyJan (27. November 2012)

moin!
wird am Wochenende bei euch gefahren?oder ist am Dienstag zu früh gefragt?


----------



## Mr.Nox (27. November 2012)

Ich würde gerne am Samstag was starten. Weniger eine Tour, lieber zu einem Spot. Da wir bei uns ein bisschen aufgefrischt haben, werde ich wohl auch dahim fahren.
LG Linus


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. November 2012)

Ich werde wohl fahren, wei aber noch nicht, ob hier oder in den Bergen. Willst du eher zackig fahren, oder sehr entspannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NattyJan (27. November 2012)

entspannt und locker!Ne im ernst, mir beides recht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. November 2012)

Am Samstag möchte ich auch fahren gehen!


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. November 2012)

Wer hat den Lust auf entspannt, aber konsequent? Also in lockerem Tempo aber ohne häufige Unterbrechungen >1min.?


----------



## christophersch (27. November 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wer hat den Lust auf entspannt, aber konsequent? Also in lockerem Tempo aber ohne häufige Unterbrechungen >1min.?



Ist andersrum nicht viel spaßiger? Sprich Vollgas mit vielen Verschnaufspausen?  

Naja egal. Ich muss Samstag leider arbeiten... Ansonsten würde ich aber gerne mal wieder in die Harburger Berge


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. November 2012)

Vollgas nur runter


----------



## ginkgo (27. November 2012)

Ist eine Anfahrt mit Öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln möglich?

Und ab wann wollt ihr fahren?

Sorry, wenn das hier alles schon besprochen ist, aber ich habe doch plötzlich bock Samstag mal wieder zu fahren!! 

Ich bin nur Freitag-Samstag bei uns aufm Dorf feiern und deswegen Samstag morgen vermutlich nicht Zoo früh wach...

Gruß Jacob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. November 2012)

Am SA is lt. der FB-Gruppe der Paul-Roth Gedächtnis Downhill geplant.. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/126718074145726/


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. November 2012)

Kann ich nicht drauf zugreifen


----------



## goobeloo (28. November 2012)

Hi, ich bin leider auch nich in der FB-gruppe. vorbeischauen würde ich aber mal aber dann wohl eher als zuschauer^^
 @Lord Shadow : entspannt, aber konsequent hört sich gut an! was schwebt dir denn da so vor? ne tour oder eher zu einem spot? und was meintest du mit ">1 minute" ??

p.s.: danke nochmal fürs guide-spielen letztes we


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. November 2012)

Eigentlich könnte man da auch mitfahren, wobei ich sowas eigentlich nicht so gut finde, da ich vermute, dass das nicht mit dem Förster abgesprochen ist. Wenn dann da den halben tag die Jungs in Vollmontur runterknattern

Ich meine eigentlich eine Tour. Und dann vielleicht 1-2 Pausen und ansonsten durchfahren und halt nur kurz warten bis alle da sind.
Ich würde aber ggF. auch zu einem Spot kommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. November 2012)

Wie siehts aus? Samstag? Sonntag? Tour? Hopsen? Hamburg? Hier? Ich weiß, viele Fragen.


----------



## MTWTFSS (30. November 2012)

tour würd ich mir gern mal anschließen wenns empire endlich durch ein enduro radl ersetzt wurde.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. November 2012)

Aaaalso... Da ich nun nicht mehr auf die FB Gruppe zugreifen kann (FB-Acc durch FB gesperrt), bin ich nicht mehr auf dem laufenden. Ich muss morgen dummerweise noch n bissel arbeiten, wird aber eher ne ganz kurze Angelegenheit werden.

Danach würde ich mich mit dem Auto + Rad in Richtung PRS begeben, denke mal so gegen 12:30 - 13:00h... (Sofern ich bis dahin rausgefunden habe, wie man da mit dem Auto in die Nähe kommt!)


----------



## goobeloo (30. November 2012)

Facebook accout gesperrt....xD

also ich würde samstag entweder in die habes fahren, also auch zum Paul-Roth-Stein(?), oder eine tour mit entsprechend weniger höhenmetern durch blankenese machen.
wäre mir beides recht. Soo viele sind wir anscheinend ohnehin nich. aber das wetter wird ja auch immer kälter
zu einem spotbesuch würd ich mich auch breitschlagen lassen, aber halt als alternative.
wie siehts aus??


----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. November 2012)

Ich will wie gesagt zum DH Ding am PRS... Ma gucken was da geht, vllt. lernt man noch n paar Leute kennen (wobei ich glaube dass die Besucher da eher in die "ambitionierte" Kategorie einzuordnen sind.. ^^)


----------



## lukidtm (30. November 2012)

also jacob und ich werden vielleicht gucken was von unserem spot bei den rodungsarbeiten übriggeblieben ist, mal sehen.

Also wenn eher bauen und nicht fahren.

achja unser spot ist in blankenese/Rissen.

Und äm von welcher facebook gruppe redet ihr eig? 

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (30. November 2012)

downhillding am prs? falls secret spot dann gerne per pn scheint aber mal ein spot in/um hh zu sein den ich noch nicht kenne haha


----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. November 2012)

Nee, Secret is der nicht, isn Berg auf dem liegt n Stein. Der is nem Typen gewidmet der Paul Roth hieÃ. ð

Die Gruppe heiÃt MTB harburger Berge


----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. November 2012)

@luki, wasn mit eurem Spot?!


----------



## lukidtm (30. November 2012)

Ok hab ma ne beitritts anfrage gesendet  


äm Im wald wo unser spot ist haben sie halt bäume gefällt, unsere sachen eig in ruhe gelassen, nur sie standen wohl großteils auf der haupt einfahrts schneise und haben so fast alles geplättet!  

Werden da aber was neues bauen wohl.

Luki


----------



## christophersch (30. November 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Ok hab ma ne beitritts anfrage gesendet
> 
> 
> äm Im wald wo unser spot ist haben sie halt bäume gefällt, unsere sachen eig in ruhe gelassen, nur sie standen wohl großteils auf der haupt einfahrts schneise und haben so fast alles geplättet!
> ...



Das ist DIE Chance. Du schönes Materal bekommt ihr so schnell nicht wieder so vor die Tür gelegt  ich guck Sonntag mal rum


----------



## MTBfred67 (30. November 2012)

Was geht denn so am 02.12.? Onkel Toms Hütte? Oder wo trifft sich der harte Kern? Ich hätte ja auch Bock auf einen Downhill-Trail wo es ein bischen juckt!


----------



## Dirty Henny (1. Dezember 2012)

Moin Leute!!

Also morgen würde ich auch dabei sein, da ich heute leider noch arbeiten muss...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (1. Dezember 2012)

Soo, langsam ma anplünnen und dann los in Richtung Rosengarten, den Zugang zum PRS suchen.. 

Wenn noch jmd auf die Art anreist, kurze Info hier, ich gucke beim fahren nochma rein, dann kann man sich da iwo treffen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (1. Dezember 2012)

Hat gebockt! Man glaubt gar nicht dass man hier halbwegs DH fahren kann.. Saugeile!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (1. Dezember 2012)

klingt cool! 


hams heute leider nicht annen trail geschafft, Vorabi nun aber durch und da sollte ich bissn mehr zeit haben!  

Hat wer von euch zufällig ne idee wo ich nen bolzen als dämpferbolzen herbekomm? die von bergamotn direkt taugen nichts! 

Luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (1. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht drauf zugreifen



mein Wort!!! Wir sind hier nicht im Gesichtsbuch, hier muss man nichts "I like" und überhaupt XD

Harburg hätt ich ja auch Lust, aber letztes WE komplett und heute auch Arbeit ... morgen muss ich chilln, wenn ich Spontan doch was mach dann nur ruhig ... harte Woche hinter mir und nächste wird die wohl letzte, anspruchsvolle für dieses Jahr von Schichtzeiten her uvm ...



an Jacob: schön, dass Du auch mal wieder Bock aufs Biken hast, wenn Du's nicht mittlerweile verlernt hast  ... 



an Lukas: mir wurde mal http://huber-bushings.com/ empfohlen, wo ich dachte dass ich neue bräuchte ... hoff ich konnt Dir damit helfen !)


so, Leute ich wünsch Euch was, genießt die Vorweihnachts- und Adventszeit und passt auf Euch auf
tschüüüßi


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Huber keine Macht, an die Dämpferklinik in Tübingen wenden, die drehen auch nach Maß.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (1. Dezember 2012)

nächstes Jahr oder vllt doch demnächst will ich wohl auch mal große Inspektionen machen, da wär das vllt auch bei mir drin ...

mal kucken ...  

Die Zeit muss 's dann sagen


----------



## lukidtm (1. Dezember 2012)

danke Jungs ich guck mal!


ich hab auch mal wieder was für euch, diesmal zwar bissn älter aber trotzdem schick wie ich finde!

Also vom German Downhill Cup Thale 2012 stammt dieses Bild, die restlichen folgen in den nächsten tagen!






Ansich muss man da sin Original größe angucken da die IBC vorschau das doch sehr verschlechtert. 

Schönes Wochenende euch noch!

Luki


----------



## christophersch (1. Dezember 2012)

lukidtm schrieb:


> danke Jungs ich guck mal!
> 
> 
> ich hab auch mal wieder was für euch, diesmal zwar bissn älter aber trotzdem schick wie ich finde!
> ...



Sehr geiles Bike!

Und Foto natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (2. Dezember 2012)

danke  

Und naja dein link klaus, ist für buchsen, ich brauch aber den Bolzen  Trotzdem danke!

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Dezember 2012)

Könnte aber wirklich sein, dass du bei Huber was kriegst. Eine Mail schadet nicht, er ist nett und sein Service erstklassig.


----------



## DerArzt (3. Dezember 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Bike!
> 
> Und Foto natürlich



ich mag den LRS


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Dezember 2012)

DerArzt schrieb:


> ich mag den LRS



Is aber nicht grün!


----------



## DerArzt (3. Dezember 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Is aber nicht grün!



der ist so kuhl,der darf dann auch mal nicht grün sein^^

grün/gelb passt ja dann doch irgendwie..aber die deemax sind mal weit ausserhalb meines budgets.


----------



## christophersch (3. Dezember 2012)

DerArzt schrieb:


> ich mag den LRS



Ich auch 

Fährt sich auch echt Super und macht keinerlei Probleme. Weder Beulen, Achter, und Super steif bei wenig Gewicht


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Dezember 2012)

Was wiegt der Luxus-Post-LRS denn? Und kommt der auch immer erst an, wenn keiner mehr damit rechnet?


----------



## Mr.Nox (3. Dezember 2012)

laut "Gewichte"-Bereich 1950gramm ca. Finde ich für den Preis noch recht hoch und dann die Ersatzteilversorgung im "Urlaub"

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-4541/mavic-systemlaufrader-deemax-ultimate


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Dezember 2012)

DerArzt schrieb:


> der ist so kuhl,der darf dann auch mal nicht grün sein^^
> 
> grün/gelb passt ja dann doch irgendwie..aber die deemax sind mal weit ausserhalb meines budgets.



Naja is mir n bissel zu flippig das gelb. Bin da mehr so auf "Understatement"..


----------



## christophersch (3. Dezember 2012)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> laut "Gewichte"-Bereich 1950gramm ca. Finde ich für den Preis noch recht hoch und dann die Ersatzteilversorgung im "Urlaub"
> 
> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-4541/mavic-systemlaufrader-deemax-ultimate



Wenn nichts passiert, brauchst du auch keine Ersatzteile. Ich fahre Mavic Systemlaufradsätte seit fast 5 Jahren und ich hatte weder gerissene Speichen, noch eine einzige Beule oder andere Probleme.

Edit: hab auch noch nicht von gerissenen Speichen der Deemax oder noch nichtmal der Crossmax gehört. Und die haben sogar nur 24 davon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass das jede Woche passiert. Aber falls mal was passieren sollte... Das hat für mich nichts mit Mavic zu tun, sondern allgemein an systemlaufrädern. Würde Hope einen basteln, würde ich den auch nicht kaufen, könnte noch so schick sein.
Das jeder seine eigenen Markenfavoriten hat, ist klar. Ich steh auf Tune und auf die Syntace-Lenker. Ich muss mir auch gebashe anhören... Hab ich in Ösiland erst erlebt. Wie kannst du nur die Tune Naben mit den Cx-ray speichen fahren. Ich hab weder Technik noch sonst was (sprich einfach drüber gebolzt) und ich hatte keinen Platten, keine Delle in der Felge. Ein Nippel hat sich losgedreht, aber das lag an meinem Laufradbauer


----------



## goobeloo (4. Dezember 2012)

ich dachte früher immer die deemax seien das non-plus-ultra was es an laufrädern gibt. und iwie denk ich das imer noch n bischen^^
ich werd mir die auf jeden fall irgendwann mal holen, wenn ich mehr geld verdiene.
meine veltec V-two felge mit 0815 nabe hat jetzt nach ~1400km auch ne 8 drin!obwohl ich so gut wie nie springe, aber die seitenbelastung bei hardtails auf trails is ja schon heftig manchmal. 

war eigentlich jemand beim DH-rennen am WE?? wenn ja wie wars??

gruß!


----------



## Mr.Nox (4. Dezember 2012)

Welches DH-Rennen? Sag nicht in Malente...da wollte ich eigentlich hin


----------



## Speetrip (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube er meint Paul-Roth-Stein


----------



## goobeloo (4. Dezember 2012)

ja genau, das am paul-roth-stein meinte ich. marcus, du warst doch da,oder?? haste zufällig fotos gemacht?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. Dezember 2012)

goobeloo schrieb:


> ja genau, das am paul-roth-stein meinte ich. marcus, du warst doch da,oder?? haste zufällig fotos gemacht?


 
Nee, ich nicht. Aber es gibt genug andere, alle in der FB Gruppe zu sehen..  Bzw. Björn kontaktieren, wegen der Einladung in die Dropbox...
War schon ganz geil, ging halt nur bergab, kennst ja den PRS. Aber hat auf jeden Fall gebockt, 2. beste Zeit in meiner Federwegsklasse


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Dezember 2012)

Hey, da hätte man ja was reissen können


----------



## Mr.Nox (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich leider nicht...Das geht in dem Video ja nur gerade aus und dann einmal nach links... Also strampeln, strampeln und nochmals strampeln oder sehe ich das falsch? wirklich "technisch" sieht das ja nicht aus


----------



## Speetrip (4. Dezember 2012)

kann man sich das Video irgendwo angucken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (4. Dezember 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/54676982"]Downhill am Paul Roth Stein, Hamburg on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Speetrip (4. Dezember 2012)

Danke ... ja hast recht ... mit Winterberg z.B. ist es jetzt nicht gerade zu vergleichen  ... ich muss mir das mal selber live angucken


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Dezember 2012)

Der PRS DH ist nicht wirlich hart und wurde zusätzlich noch diesen Herbst neu verfüllt. Voher hatte er einige fiese Rillen und Gräben, die bei über 40 Sachen schon Verhängnissvoll sein können, wenn man nicht weiß, was man tut. Und man kann bei hartem Tritt im Sommer schonmal 60-70 da runter kriegen.


----------



## goobeloo (4. Dezember 2012)

das scheint ja ganz lustig gewesen zu sein! klar is der relativ kurz, aber ein ebener trail, wo man nur geradeaus fahren muss, is das nun auch nich. und es waren ja sogar einige leute da  glückwunsch zur 2. besten zeit, allerdings haste ja verschwiegen wie viele in deiner klasse unterwegs waren^^
vllt könnte man sowas nochmal im sommer machen. so eine art race-wochenende mit "DH- & Endurorennen"  in verschiedenen klassen versteht sich.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. Dezember 2012)

@Speetrip.. Ach, echt?! Verdammt, und ich dachte die ganze Zeit wir haben hier voll die krasse WorldCup DH Strecke..?!  @goobeloo.. Hier die Ergebnisse:
Hardtail:
Anika Budde 45,0 / 43,8
Sven Martens 36,2 / 32,0
Robert Meller 34,6 / 31,4

Fully bis 140mm
Stefanie Maaß 61,5 / 56,2
Moritz Graf 42,8 / 35,7
Nik Wolf 39,4 / 34,6
Thomas Ackermann 37,0 / 34,5
Clemens Höge 31,9 / 30,5
Björn Hillerse 29,3 / 28,4
Matthias Postler 29,1 / 28,3

Fully ab 150mm
Martin Müller 34,9 / 33,2
Markus Wayne 32,5 / 30,0
Justin Credible 30,0 / 30,0

Wobei ich hoffe im Sommer eher im Deister unterwegs zu sein..


----------



## goobeloo (4. Dezember 2012)

hui die 31er zeit vom hardtail kann sich ja sehen lassen! coole sache, auch dass da fahrerinnen am start waren! sauber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (4. Dezember 2012)

ist ja auch nicht mehr als rollen lassen das ding.


----------



## christophersch (4. Dezember 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> ist ja auch nicht mehr als rollen lassen das ding.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Da kannste im Winter runter rodeln...

Trotzdem finde ich, dass selbst die ödeste Strecke, sofern sie auf Zeit Gefahren wird, Spaß machen kann.....


----------



## MTWTFSS (4. Dezember 2012)

locker einfach mal komplett rollen lassen glaub da kannst gut schnell werden und dich mit pech doch nett überschlagen haha aber extra dahin fahren würd ich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. Dezember 2012)

Rollen lassen? Da wird zwischendurch noch mies getreten!


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Dezember 2012)

Der PRS macht schon Spaß. Klar ist es kein WC Downhill, aber wenn man schnell genug fährt auch nicht anspruchslos und vor allem sehr spaßig.


----------



## Deleted 206651 (9. Dezember 2012)

Für das Rennen hätte man sich noch aus Spaß ein 44+ Kettenblatt besorgen müssen 

Hoffentlich kommt Montag meine neue HR Bremse, dann kann ich auch mal wieder fahren.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. Dezember 2012)

wo is denn eigentlich der PRS ? (zumindest grob wenn der geheim bleiben soll?!?)

nun, ich mach bis nächstes WE mindestens ne Pause, hab dann die Woche drauf aber frei ...
und bis Neujahr is auch eher entspannt, nur ein paar Schichten  


na denn, ich freu mich von Euch zu lesen, vllt machen wir nächstes WE ne Schnee-Ausfahrt?!

Tschüüüß


PS: schönen 2. Advent Euch allen !


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. Dezember 2012)

Der ist grobe Richtung alvesen, Wildpark, rosengarten. Google verrät's dir...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. Dezember 2012)

... ah, danke, dann war ich da wohl schon paar Mal nur nicht immer bewusst ...

na dann muss ich wieder bike-fit werden und mich entscheiden ob ich Gaben und Dämpfer einschick ... und selebr neue Buchsen hol ... Luki, hast Du schonabgeklärt ob die Jungs Dir helfen? lass gern von Dir hören, ob wir zusammen bestellen? ...

bis denn
=]


----------



## lukidtm (9. Dezember 2012)

nö ich hab noch nichts abgeklärt, ich will erstmal im baumarkt gucken.

Denk dran das du mir noch deine kontonummer schicken wolltest  

Das wetter ist ja momentan totler murks fürs fahren, nichts finde ich schlimmer als schnee matsch!! 

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. Dezember 2012)

waaaaaaaaaaaaas? Du fährst doch auch gern bei Regen ? ich lieeeebe es bei Schnee zu fahren, auch wenn es jetzt nicht so schön ist wie heute früh um 9e Rum beim wach werden ...
is schön griffig, man kann trotzdem rutschen und is nicht so hart wenn man sich hinpackt 
ooh, ja, schick ich Dir sofort^^ 

bis denn (wegen Bildern etc musst noch sagen!)
=]


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. Dezember 2012)

Hmmm ja, iwie schon. Hatte mich heute eig. auf ne Ausfahrt gefreut, als ich heute Nacht gesehen hab wies schneit, aber so?! Nee, iwie Kacke. 

Naja, vllt schmeiß ich mich heute Nachmittag doch noch für ne Std aufs Bike, ma die neue North Face Jacke testen..


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. Dezember 2012)

wenn ich drüfte wär ich shcon die ganze Zeit draußen! 

passt auf Euch auf, bis die Tage!



PS: Luki, Du hast Post


----------



## lukidtm (9. Dezember 2012)

ja ich fahr gern bei regen auch bei schnee aber nicht bei regen auf schnee wo alles nru eklig schneematsch ist den mag ich garnicht!  

Luki


----------



## Speetrip (9. Dezember 2012)

im moment ist es richtig eklig ... Schneematsch geht gar nicht


----------



## lukidtm (9. Dezember 2012)

bin ganz deiner meinung 


naja nachher das letzte mal dieses jahr handball spielen! 

Luki


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. Dezember 2012)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> wenn ich drüfte wär ich shcon die ganze Zeit draußen!



Warum "darfst" Du nicht?


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich HASSE diese ganze KACKE da draußen!


----------



## Speetrip (9. Dezember 2012)

Amen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (9. Dezember 2012)

holt euch mal anständige Reifen....


----------



## MTWTFSS (9. Dezember 2012)

wetscream rauf und der drops ist gelutscht.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. Dezember 2012)

Okay, heute is es echt widerlich draußen..


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Dezember 2012)

Wetsreams machen auch keine Sonne.


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Dezember 2012)

ich empfehle heckangetriebene Continental Winter contact


----------



## hasardeur (9. Dezember 2012)

Sieht doch auch komisch aus, mit 'nem Reifen auf dem Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Dezember 2012)

Nicolo


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Dezember 2012)

hab ne app fürs handy gefunden, was mich darauf stoßen ließ


----------



## Marcus_xXx (10. Dezember 2012)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> hab ne app fürs handy gefunden, was mich darauf stoßen ließ


 
Wh00t?


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Dezember 2012)

android market aka google play, einfach ibc eingeben


----------



## Marcus_xXx (10. Dezember 2012)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> android market aka google play, einfach ibc eingeben


 
Sach doch gleich dass Du von der IBC App sprichst.. ^^


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Dezember 2012)

ich dachte das wäre selbsterklärend


----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. Dezember 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> holt euch mal anständige Reifen....



seh ich auch So!


was sind aber Wetscreams?


----------



## christophersch (11. Dezember 2012)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> seh ich auch So!
> 
> 
> was sind aber Wetscreams?



*DER* Matschreifen, - von Maxxis 
persönlich würde ich aber Dirty Dans bevorzugen


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. Dezember 2012)

zu dirty dan´s kann ich nix sagen aber wenns nass ist kommt mir nix anderes mehr ans radl außer wetscream.

edit: was macht eigentlich die neue line christoph?


----------



## christophersch (11. Dezember 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> zu dirty dan´s kann ich nix sagen aber wenns nass ist kommt mir nix anderes mehr ans radl außer wetscream.
> 
> edit: was macht eigentlich die neue line christoph?



geht leider zZ nicht wirklich weiter. wir bleiben aber dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (11. Dezember 2012)

wenn ihr noch ne schaufel rumfliegen habt sagt bescheid ich leg gerne mit hand an.


----------



## christophersch (11. Dezember 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> wenn ihr noch ne schaufel rumfliegen habt sagt bescheid ich leg gerne mit hand an.



 mach ich, danke


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. Dezember 2012)

Gefrorenen Boden Schaufeln?! Zieht durch Männers!


----------



## MTWTFSS (12. Dezember 2012)

du es gibt auch mittel und wege im winter seine trails zu pflegen und auszubauen.


----------



## Brook (12. Dezember 2012)

Bin quasi umgezogen - wohne jetzt MIT meinem Bike in Veddel und will fahren!

Wann stehen die nächsten Nightrides an? Wer kommt aus Veddel und würde mich mitnehmen? Treffen - wo?

Vorschlag: Donnerstag Nacht ... ?


----------



## goobeloo (13. Dezember 2012)

Jo dann sach ich mal: Moin, Moin mien Jung! Nightrides gehn bei mir allerdings noch nich, habe noch NIX an beleuchtung!

War heut nach einer gefühlten ewigkeit mal wieder biken, und das hat echt laune gemacht  also schnee bringt schon spaß^^
hat jemand lust am we ne tour zu starten?? HaBe´s vllt?

p.s.: das fahrrad momentan in HH zu nutzen, um von a nach b zu kommen, ist wirklich sauanstrengend!! 1000 festgefrorene spurrillen von andern bikern, überall türmt sich der schnee der von der straße kommt und einfach auf den radwegen abgeladen wird. schweineglatt ist es ohnehin auf fast allen radwegen, also echt gefährlich für ungeübtere fahrer. 2-3 mal wars bei mir auch ganz schön knapp vorm sturz.
Ich will nicht sagen, dass die stadt gefälligst mal die hunderte von kilometern freischippen soll, aber das fahrrad ist bei diesen bedingungen einfach kein fortbewegungsmittel für 90% der fahrradfahrer!


----------



## Brook (13. Dezember 2012)

Lampe könnte ich dir leihen!

Am Wochenende eine Enduro- oder Freeriderunde wäre ein Traum ... muss auch unbedingt mal wieder aus, springen, hüpfen, Trails, gucken, neues kennenlernen!

Grüße



goobeloo schrieb:


> Jo dann sach ich mal: Moin, Moin mien Jung! Nightrides gehn bei mir allerdings noch nich, habe noch NIX an beleuchtung!
> 
> War heut nach einer gefühlten ewigkeit mal wieder biken, und das hat echt laune gemacht  also schnee bringt schon spaß^^
> hat jemand lust am we ne tour zu starten?? HaBe´s vllt?
> ...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin und willkommen in Hamburg,

Du solltest hier auf Deine Kosten kommen, auch wenn keine Abfahrt mehrere Minuten dauern kann ... hier gibts ja auch keine Lifte  - sonst bist Du taktisch gut für die Harburger Berge oder Volkspark wohnhaft, die S3 is da das Mittel der Wahl ... ich kann mich für das letztere als Guide anbieten, aber in den Harburger Bergen kenn ich zwar n paar Spots, eier da aber auch viel rum weil ich mich da mittelmäßig auskenn ...


wenn ich zum WE fit bin, dann wär ich gern dabei, hab auch 'n nettes Helmlämpchen  und ich liebe nächtliche Ausflüge ... wenn es dann auch noch schneit oder nebelig ist   ...



und sonst: ich bin noch unschlüssig fü dieses WE, aber wir werden ja sehn - ich meld mich ja wenn ... !

sooo,
 bis dennsen!

tschüüüüß


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Dezember 2012)

Winter? Nachbiken? Bähhh. FR Runde am Wochenende können wir gerne mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (14. Dezember 2012)

Samstag hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich eher nicht.


----------



## Speetrip (14. Dezember 2012)

Soll tauen und regnen am Samstag ... klingt nach Spass :kotz:


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Dezember 2012)

Wenn der weiße Scheiß dann verschwindet


----------



## Brook (14. Dezember 2012)

Fakten auf den Tisch ... 

Samstag in aller frühe, ohne getauten Schnee: WO / WANN / WER???


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. Dezember 2012)

ich bin leider noch nicht fit genug - nächstes WE dann aber 
... kann man das wenigstens schon mal langsam planen, werd wohl dann nicht gleich 100%ig einsteigen, aber mal endlich wieder etwas treten ...

ich wünsch Euch was, einen schönen 3. Advent und bis nächste Woche/ nächstes WE  


tschüüüßi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goobeloo (15. Dezember 2012)

Das is ja richtig warm draussen  biken war ich heut aber trotzdem nich. werd aber morgen zu einer kleinen runde losstarten. allerdings nur in die boberger niederung. hat jemand lust??


mal was ganz anderes: hat jemand zufällig den link von diesem rennrad-typen, der mit seinem rennrad street fährt. halt in einem skaterpark und so? wär cool, wenns jemand hier posten würde.


----------



## Brook (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte Lust auf eine Runde ... 



goobeloo schrieb:


> Das is ja richtig warm draussen  biken war ich heut aber trotzdem nich. werd aber morgen zu einer kleinen runde losstarten. allerdings nur in die boberger niederung. hat jemand lust??
> 
> 
> mal was ganz anderes: hat jemand zufällig den link von diesem rennrad-typen, der mit seinem rennrad street fährt. halt in einem skaterpark und so? wär cool, wenns jemand hier posten würde.


----------



## goobeloo (15. Dezember 2012)

coole sache  also in der boberger niederung kann man aber jetzt nich ne richtige tour machen. ich fahr da halt 2 stunden lang rum mach n paar abfahrten und das wars^^ is aber schon ganz lustig da! aber wenn du jetzt einen langen anreiseweg hast, dann können wir auch woanders fahren, wo es ein bischen mehr zum fahren gibt. von wo und wie würdest du denn kommen?


----------



## lukidtm (15. Dezember 2012)

http://youtu.be/7ZmJtYaUTa0


meinste das?

Luki


----------



## Brook (15. Dezember 2012)

Aus Veddel und hab bis jetzt noch keine Ahnung wo ich überhaupt hin müsste .... aber "ein bisschen rumfahren" hört sich grundsätzlich nicht schlecht an!

Hoffen wir auf eine trockene Nacht und morgen nicht allzuviel durchnässten Boden .... 

Also - was sagt der Spezialist: wann & wo?



goobeloo schrieb:


> coole sache  also in der boberger niederung kann man aber jetzt nich ne richtige tour machen. ich fahr da halt 2 stunden lang rum mach n paar abfahrten und das wars^^ is aber schon ganz lustig da! aber wenn du jetzt einen langen anreiseweg hast, dann können wir auch woanders fahren, wo es ein bischen mehr zum fahren gibt. von wo und wie würdest du denn kommen?


----------



## Speetrip (15. Dezember 2012)

Der Typ hats echt voll drauf


----------



## goobeloo (15. Dezember 2012)

Jaa genau das meinte ich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Brook schrieb:


> Aus Veddel und hab bis jetzt noch keine Ahnung wo ich überhaupt hin müsste .... aber "ein bisschen rumfahren" hört sich grundsätzlich nicht schlecht an!
> 
> Hoffen wir auf eine trockene Nacht und morgen nicht allzuviel durchnässten Boden ....
> 
> Also - was sagt der Spezialist: wann & wo?



Jaa genau das meinte ich! 
 @_Brook_ :
Ja also wir könnten uns horner rennbahn treffen und dann gemeinsam da hinfahren, aber das is halt keine freeridestrecke oder so ne! Die 2-3 strecken, die es da gibt, sind kurz und eher enduro mäßig würd ich sagen. ich will halt auch nich, dass du da ne halbe stunde hinfährst und dann enttäuscht bist  ich hab 2 videos hochgeladen, da siehste die strecke! also würd mich freuen, wenn du mitkommst, aber is jetzt auch nich die überstrecke in hamburg 

p.s.: achja und sprünge sind da auch nich, sondern einfach nur trails!


----------



## Brook (15. Dezember 2012)

@goobeloo: Also wenn du die beiden Videos in deinem Profil meinst - dann wäre ich eher für eine Runde city .... weil, diese Pfade geradeaus den Hügel runter verdienen ja wohl kaum den Namen "Enduro"!

Harburger Berge??? Hüpfen, wird ja auch immer einen "Weg drum herum" geben? Ein bisschen mehr Herausforderung bitte


----------



## goobeloo (16. Dezember 2012)

hm oke, dann halt AM! 
und auf habes hätt ich auch bock, aber dafür reicht meine zeit morgen leider nich.


----------



## Brook (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde ca. 2 Stunden schon nicht sooo schlecht! Verschoben ist nicht aufgehoben... ich drecke eine Runde durch die City, Gegend und Wege in die Stadt erkundschaften umd vielleicht, sollte sich noch jemand finden - noch kurz Ha-Berge!

Ansonsten: allen einen schicken 3. Advent!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (17. Dezember 2012)

Brook schrieb:


> Ich finde ca. 2 Stunden schon nicht sooo schlecht! Verschoben ist nicht aufgehoben... ich drecke eine Runde durch die City, Gegend und Wege in die Stadt erkundschaften umd vielleicht, sollte sich noch jemand finden - noch kurz Ha-Berge!
> 
> Ansonsten: allen einen schicken 3. Advent!!



Ach, noch ein Deisterkollege in HH? Wir kennen uns! Komme auch von dort...  Ein paar Trails gibt's hier auch. Ne kurze Feierabendrunde ab ca. 17/18h oder auch später könnte ich spätestens am Mittwoch in den HaBe's fahren...


----------



## Brook (17. Dezember 2012)

BIN DABEI ... wobei, ich schaffs vielleicht erst einen Tick später?! Eigentlich, auf der anderen Seite - früher Feierabend für eine Runde biken geht sicher!

Nur Freitag is schwierig - wegen letzter Tag und noch was trinken mit den Kollegen/innen 




hülemüll schrieb:


> Ach, noch ein Deisterkollege in HH? Wir kennen uns! Komme auch von dort...  Ein paar Trails gibt's hier auch. Ne kurze Feierabendrunde ab ca. 17/18h oder auch später könnte ich spätestens am Mittwoch in den HaBe's fahren...


----------



## hülemüll (17. Dezember 2012)

Also, wenn es nicht kontinuierlich gallert, Mittwoch um 18h an der Kärntner Hütte?


----------



## Brook (19. Dezember 2012)

HEUTE NIGHT RIDE

18.00 Uhr / Kärtner Hütte

Komme aus Veddel mit der S3 ... wer hat noch Lust?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Dezember 2012)

Wir fahren am Sonntag eine Runde von der Hütte. Bloem forderte sanftes Tempo Also für Konditionsmuffel und Big Biker.


----------



## Dirty Henny (19. Dezember 2012)

Dabei!!! Treffen sich die Hamburger vll vorher am HBF?!


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Dezember 2012)

Wir kommen aus Buchholz mit dem Auto. Start gegen Mittag.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (20. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wir fahren am Sonntag eine Runde von der Hütte. Bloem forderte sanftes Tempo Also für Konditionsmuffel und Big Biker.


 
Wenn Du vorne weg fährst klappt das eh nicht mit dem Tempo... ^^


----------



## Speetrip (20. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht kommen ich auch! Würde über HBF kommen ... also da in die S3 steigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2012)

Oben warten is auch Kagge Ich würde auch ne zackige Runde fahren, aber das hat Blümchen mir verboten.


----------



## hasardeur (20. Dezember 2012)

Mist, kann leider nicht...ziehen am WE die Firma um. Vielleicht zwischen den Feiertagen?


----------



## goobeloo (20. Dezember 2012)

kann leider auch nich  bin da schon zu hause. euch aber viel spaß


----------



## lukidtm (20. Dezember 2012)

mal ein paar mehr aus Thale zugefügt, einfach weiter klicken und wenns gefällt gern Liken  

Luki


----------



## goobeloo (20. Dezember 2012)

yeaaaah, da hab ich jetzt doch tatsächlich ne Kefü


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2012)

Wahnsinn Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine für oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goobeloo (20. Dezember 2012)

hör ich da etwa ironie raus...
ne das langt mit einer rolle unten! mit ner selbstgebastelten c-guide gings auch, aber das war mir zu hakelig und ich konnte nich nach hinten in leerlauf treten, deshalb jetzt die


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Dezember 2012)

Wir fahren Sonntag um 12:30 ab KH.


----------



## freakadelle88 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo an die Nordmenschen 

Ich fahre heute und über die Weihnachtstage nach Buchholz i.d.N.h. und wollte mein Rad mitnehmen.
Habt Ihr Empfehlungen wo ich ein bisschen fahren kann??? Ich habe schon gelesen das es ein paar Strecken gibt z.B. Truppenübungsplatz, Harburger Berge. 
Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der mir was zeigen kann.


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich könnte dir zwischen den Feiertagen ein paar Trails in de nahen umgebung von Buchholz zeigen 
Wenn @Lord Shadow mitkommt kann man ansonsten auch mal ne Session in Buchholz starten!


----------



## Ladys-MTB (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich leite das mal von einem Mitglied der FreienRADikalen aus Hannover weiter:

Liebe Freunde des Radsports,
von gestern auf heute Nacht (20.12.2012) sind aus meinem Kellerraum die folgenden Räder gestohlen worden:

Hardtail Wheeler Pro 69 Schwarz blau mit 53 cm Rahmen

Fully Radon Slide 150 9.0 Schwarz mit blauem Hinterbau 20 Zoll 2013er Modell
Die Rahmennummern und evt. Fotos werden nachgeliefert!!

Bitte haltet die Augen auf....


----------



## goobeloo (21. Dezember 2012)

So ein scheiß! die werden auch immer dreister.
ich halt augen und ohren offen. würd aber auf jeden fall noch zu den bullen gehen, allein wegen der versicherung!


----------



## Ladys-MTB (21. Dezember 2012)

danke....ist schon geschehen!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich drück die   dass die Bikes wieder auftauchen!



Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich morgen / Sonntag 'ne Runde mit dem Rad dreh oder richtig Biken geh - falls man sich nicht mehr spricht/sieht/ schreibt, lasst Euch reich beschenken   und 
kommt gut und sicher ins Jahr 2013  


ach, mein Handy is putt ...  - bin also definitiv nur unter meiner Festnetznummer erreichbar wenn ich denn zuhause bin-logisch nech!?! ich muss noch nach leihweise neuem Gerät kucken bzw mal sehen, ob ich mir gleich einen neuen Vertrag hole ?! ...  (Tipps/ Ideen oder alte Geräte die nicht gebraucht werden und ggf übergangsweise entbehrlich sind - gern per PN an mich ...) 
... bin aber Weihnachts-Feiertage an sich nicht bei mir zuhause/ online, erst danach wieder


  tschüüüüß


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. Dezember 2012)

wenns ma ordentlich weiterschneien würde, würd ich morgen doch nochma aufbrechen dieses jahr. aber so wie das jetzt schon wieder aussieht...  Ende mit Schneefall, dafür solls morgen wieder + Grade geben. Uncool...


----------



## Ladys-MTB (22. Dezember 2012)

*Ich werde den Post wegen der Dringlichkeit der Sache immer mal posten!!! Ich denke ihr habt Verständnis!!*


Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> Ich leite das mal von einem Mitglied der FreienRADikalen aus Hannover weiter
> 
> Liebe Freunde des Radsports,
> in der Nacht zum (20.12.2012) sind aus meinem Kellerraum die folgenden Räder gestohlen worden:
> ...









das Radon hat Mountainkings drauf und das Weeler Nobby Nicks!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. Dezember 2012)

Keine Berechtigung die Anhänge zu sehen.. Würde das an deiner Stelle mal auf ner freien Plattform hochladen, nicht ausm privaten Teil eines Forums...


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Dezember 2012)

12:30 ab Kärntener Hütte AUCH BEI DRECKWETTER!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich guck ma.. Unter der Voraussetzung dass es gaaanz ruhig zugeht...


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Dezember 2012)

Also runter fahren wir schon schnell


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Also runter fahren wir schon schnell


Exakt! 
Alles andere ganz entspannt, meine Fitniss hat nämlich schon bessere tage gesehen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habe grade Rainking 2.5 aufgezogen. Damit fahre ich sicher keine Rennen


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Dezember 2012)

@freakadelle88: Das werden wir wohl hinkriegen. Und nach Hamburg musste nicht zwingend.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> 12:30 ab Kärntener Hütte AUCH BEI DRECKWETTER!



Aha, bei dem Wetter fahrt ihr? ^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Dezember 2012)

Nein, wir haben uns eben dagegen entschieden, das ist uns dann doch zu Sch-Eise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Dezember 2012)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Nein, wir haben uns eben dagegen entschieden, das ist uns dann doch zu Sch-Eise



Wollt schon sagen, ich komm ma rum und guck mir das an wie ihr bei dem Schneeregen da losstrampelt.. ^^

Schade eig. ich hätte heute auch iwie Bock gehabt, aber naja.. Dann vllt. kommendes WE oder sonst "nächstes Jahr" wieder.. In der Hoffnung dass wir noch mal nen richtig schönen Snowride hinbekommen..


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Dezember 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Wollt schon sagen, ich komm ma rum und guck mir das an wie ihr bei dem Schneeregen da losstrampelt.. ^^
> 
> Schade eig. ich hätte heute auch iwie Bock gehabt, aber naja.. Dann vllt. kommendes WE oder sonst "nächstes Jahr" wieder.. In der Hoffnung dass wir noch mal nen richtig schönen Snowride hinbekommen..


ICh habe auche echt Bock auf radeln, war auch ne ganze Weile nicht. 
Aber naja, wenns mal aufhört zu regnen dreh ich einfach hier ne Runde in der Gegend 
Und das mit dem Snowride kriegen wir noch hin


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Dezember 2012)

schade, echt, wär gern dazu gestoßen aber in den HaBes kenn ich mich recht schlecht aus und joa, entspannt is auch mal sutsche ...

gestern hab ich für ca 1,5 Std hier um See bissi die 2,5er in den Schnee gedrückt und bisschen rumgedaddelt, hat gebockt und ich weiß, ich bin wieder fit ...  - also mich gern wieder ansprechen, bin dann wieder mit am Start wenn nciht gerade Arbeit oder Familienfeier ansteht, aber ich denke das is die nächsten Tage normal.


mit dem Handy is zwar Schit aber ich find da schon ne Lösung und dann bin ich auch wieder erreichbar außerhalb meiner eigenen 4 Wände   - hoffentlich bring mein Bruder sein altes Handy morgen mit, dann geht's wieder ... probieren könnt Ihr es allemal 



  tschüüüß (siehe Post vom 21.12.'12)


----------



## freakadelle88 (23. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @freakadelle88: Das werden wir wohl hinkriegen. Und nach Hamburg musste nicht zwingend.



Eigentlich würde ich schon gerne, aber bei dem Wetter hab ich nicht wirklich Lust. Vieleicht die Tage oder wenn ich das nächste mal hier bin.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (23. Dezember 2012)

An Alle


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Dezember 2012)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> An Alle



Ohhh, alle für mich?!  

Daaaankeschööönnn! 

Ich schließ mich mal an, frohe Weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Dezember 2012)

Flöhlische Wein-Nachten wünsche ich euch, sauft nicht zu viel aber überfresst euch brav!


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Dezember 2012)

Zum Fressen gehört ein ordentlicher Absacker





Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich frag ma hier in die Runde...: wer wäre dabei?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&gmid=393373#gmessage393373


----------



## Mr.Nox (24. Dezember 2012)

Mir ist das leider zu weit, um da zum "buddeln" hinzufahren.  Ich helf hier bei mir in Willinghusen und ihr da. So gleichen wir uns aus 

LG und ein besinnliches Fest!!

P.s. Der Weihnachtsmann war fleißig, bei euch auch. Wenn es bei mir auch nur neue Kletterschuhe, 3 Chalkbags und Chalk gab  Nix fürs Bike


----------



## MTWTFSS (25. Dezember 2012)

bei den alten bunkerüberresten stand mal was wurde abgerissen es lohnt nicht so recht da zu buddeln.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (25. Dezember 2012)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> bei den alten bunkerüberresten stand mal was wurde abgerissen es lohnt nicht so recht da zu buddeln.



Echt? Da war mal was? Hmm.. vllt. zu weit am Weg dran? Ich hab da nix gesehen.

aber da is doch überall was gebaut worden, warum reißen die dann das da ab?


----------



## MTWTFSS (25. Dezember 2012)

dunno aber im endeffekt sind die haburger berger naturschutzgebiet also darfst du dort so oder so nirgens bauen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (25. Dezember 2012)

Hmm da oben glaub ich nicht das dort ein Naturschutzgebiet ist, aber okay, kann man ja nochma verifizieren...


----------



## Alpha86 (25. Dezember 2012)

Moin Männers, schaufeln is immer gut, wann, was und wo?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Dezember 2012)

... da war in der Tat schon mal was (ich weiß es auch nur vom Hören-Sagen) aber meines Wissens nach ist es Naturschutzgebiet, das is immer so eine Sache! vllt eher die bestehenden Trails dort aufpeppelt/ pflegen und anderswo was machen?



José, die haben alle Moon-Boots an wie die Damen am Kiez .. die haben wohl nur ihre Gürteltaschen da noch liegen gelassen ... aber dennoch danke für meine Weihnachtsengelchen =]







an alle:
am kommenden Sonntag jemand dabei? ich muss noch mal verifizieren, dass ich da auch wirklich frei habe aber wenn ja dann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Dezember 2012)

@berg: Wann? Wo? Was?

Ich will zwischen den Jahren auf jeden Fall in die HaBes. Morgen ist Klettern angesagt, aber die anderen Tage...


----------



## Brook (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich auch Ha-Berge ... morgen gehe ich Wohl noch mal eine Runde Joggen!

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @_berg_: Wann? Wo? Was?
> 
> Ich will zwischen den Jahren auf jeden Fall in die HaBes. Morgen ist Klettern angesagt, aber die anderen Tage...


Morgen (zeitlich gesehen schon heute) Pferdekopf und Brunsberg?
dann am WE vllt. HaBe's?


----------



## hasardeur (27. Dezember 2012)

HaBes am Wochenende. Muss leider heute und morgen arbeiten. Aber dann brauche ich etwas Bewegung.

BTW: Hat jemand von Euch den Kicker in der Höllenschlucht gebaut? Habe ich gestern beim Joggen entdeckt.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. Dezember 2012)

Wo ist die besagte Schlucht?  gibt's nicht iwo ne Übersicht mit den ganzen Namen und dazugehörigen Orten? Ich frag mich immer nur was da gemeint ist..


----------



## hasardeur (27. Dezember 2012)

Höllenschlucht = Holm-Seppensen, südlich von Buchholz, auf dem Weg zum oder vom Brunsberg, quasi mein Home-Spot.


----------



## Brook (27. Dezember 2012)

So eine Karte wäre super cool! Wäre doch kein Problem, die Karte muss halt nur bei echten Bikern bleiben!



Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Wo ist die besagte Schlucht?  gibt's nicht iwo ne Übersicht mit den ganzen Namen und dazugehörigen Orten? Ich frag mich immer nur was da gemeint ist..





Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. Dezember 2012)

ja wär gut aber wenn man einmal weiß wo ein Spott ist, dann geht das ja ... muss man sich einmal mitnehmen lassen, dann geht das in der Regel 



frei hab ich am Sonntag und Montag nicht zu frühe Schicht, joa, da geht also was.
hätt ja Bock so eine gute Mische von allem, also ne Enduro-Tour vllt? Harburger Berge? 
_Schattenschatzi_, Du kannst da doch guiden, oder? 
_Blümchen_, Du doch auch oder?
Ich kann mich da auf jeden Fall gut verfahren     und mit Umwegen herumirren und irgendwann mich zurecht finden - aber eine Stelle mit Sprüngen etc kenn ich da und find von S-Heimfeld auch gut dahin  ... aber ich glaub ich werd mit dem AM aufkreutzen und nicht mit dem Panzer ... 

ich kuck morgen vor der Arbeit noch einmal kurz rein, aber sonst gern per Festnetz oder sms ?! (die anderen Tage wird es nix mit PC und Sam. is nach der Arbeit gleich Kiezen dran ...)
mit Wetter ist Euch auch halbwegs egal? lass dann sonst am Son früh direkt davor abschnacken? ich bräucht n "Moment" von grob S-Barmbek ...

tschüüü


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Dezember 2012)

@bloem: Heute? Haste mal rausgeguckt? Ich fahr in die Therme

@all: Samstag oder Sonntag ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @_bloem_: Heute? Haste mal rausgeguckt? Ich fahr in die Therme


Ja ich gucke gerade raus!  Von unten nass von oben bis auf 3 oder 4 Tropfen trocken


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Dezember 2012)

Okay, aber ich muss um 16:00 wieder weg.


----------



## hasardeur (27. Dezember 2012)

Von der Wettervorhersage würde ich mal auf Samstag zielen.
 @Bloemfontein: Ich habe da noch ein GoPro Lenkerhalterung für Dich.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Dezember 2012)

@hasardeur: Stimmt, ich erinnere mich. Wenn du HaBe's dabei bist wäre es nett, wenn du mir die mitbringst.


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. Dezember 2012)

Mir ist das Wetter zu schmuddelig. Hier mal mein "Wintertraining" und gleichzeitig der Blick über den Tellerrand

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBBAFs-SiAw"]One Dayz' One Day - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2012)

Wir sollten zusammen klettern gehen, deine Technik sieht deutlich besser aus, als meine.


Wann fahren wir Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Dezember 2012)

ich würde ehrlich gesagt da auch mal gerne mitkommen, hab in der Schule viel klettern können und wenn ich die Möglichkeit hab bringt's mir immer viel Spaß, auch wenn ich nicht so gut bin wie ihr vermutlich...



Leute, Sams. kann ich nciht, denn nach'm Aufstehn muss ich zur hyperlangen Schicht und Abends geht's raus mit meinem Bruder, bevor er wieder nach den Feiertagen HH verlassen muss ... 

aber Sonntag steht für mich fest, ich hoffe wer von Euch ist dabei?! auch bei Schmuddelwetter? ich glaub ich würde nur Blitzeis und Eisregen meiden bzw vorsichtig fahren, aber sonst geht doch immer ... und wenn man sich irgendwann mal Spikereifen gönnt ...  dann geht das bald auch mal ... hoff ja nächstes Jahr ...
wenn es so wie jetzt wär fänd ich es obergeil! Sonne, trocken, was will man mehr? okay, heiße Mädels in Bikinis, Freibier, ...
aber mal ehrlich, ich fahr Sonntag und freu mich über Mitfahrer 

davor werd ich aber nicht mehr on sein ... also bitte dann per SMS / Festnetz und dann geht das klar 

bis dennsen (n Mom bin ich noch hier...)


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2012)

Sage mal, kannst du auch ganze Sätze schreiben? Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber ich muss deine Posts immer 4 mal Lesen umd 2/3 zu verstehen.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (28. Dezember 2012)

öhm okay, ich achte in Zukunft mehr drauf. Wie sieht es denn bei Dir aus?

In die Runde gefragt: will Sonntag niemand Biken?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre auch Sonntag, würde aber den Tag mit mehr Leuten und besserem Wetter bevorzugen. Wobei mir Regen lieber als Frost ist.


----------



## Brook (28. Dezember 2012)

Nein, nicht im Ernst würdest du eher bei Regen als bei Frost fahren?

Andere Frage, wer ist heute Abend um 19.00 Uhr sei der Critical Mass dabei Und wo kann ich in Hamburg mein Bike noch abspritzen?

https://m.facebook.com/events/216339098481305/



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch Sonntag, würde aber den Tag mit mehr Leuten und besserem Wetter bevorzugen. Wobei mir Regen lieber als Frost ist.





Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (28. Dezember 2012)

Sonntag soll es regnen und morgen bei fast frühsommerlichen 8-10 °C trocken bleiben.

Könnten wir uns bitte auf einen Tag einigen? Wäre doch blöd, wenn ein Teil der Leute Samstag und der andere Teil Sonntag starten.

Ich bin für morgen. Treffen ab 12:00 Uhr am Karlstein oder wo auch immer.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2012)

Also:

BIKEN!!!!
Wann: Samstag 12:30 (dann schafft Bloem das, glaube ich)
Wo: Ich bin für die Kärntener Hütte, habe Lust auf eine Runde mit den üblichen Verdächtigen, komme aber auch zum Karlstein.


----------



## hasardeur (28. Dezember 2012)

+1


----------



## MTWTFSS (28. Dezember 2012)

ich schließe mich leider kurz ein wenig OT mäßig malte aka shadow an und muss sagen das mir in den posts vom herrn berg immer wesentlich zuviele infos drinne. sind und ich deswegen auch nie einen einzigen davon lese, weil ich es am ende immer bereue und mein hirn noch ein paar windungen und knoten mehr hat.


----------



## Brook (28. Dezember 2012)

Also, zurück zum wesentlichen Thema - biken am Samstag bei hoffentlich halbwegs trockenem Wetter... da wäre ich nämlich dabei!

Schaue morgen zum Frühstück noch mal rein und hoffe dann auf konkrete Vorschläge, kenne mich leider so gar nicht aus. Haburger Berge mit einem Schlenker zu den Sprüngen wäre aber glaub ganz cool ;-)

Grüße

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (28. Dezember 2012)

Da ich morgen um die zeit erst wieder nach HH komme, bin ich leider raus.. Ich werd dann wohl Sonntag ne runde fahren, bei der fb Gruppe fahren wohl einige, aber auf 35km hab ich nicht so Bock.. Ma schauen. Sonst Tour ich alleine ne runde durch die Gegend...


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Dezember 2012)

Also dann schlage ich mal Bloem zu liebe vor:
Samstag, möglichst pünktlich 13:15 ab Kärntener Hütte (weißt du wo das ist  @Brook?), Am-Tour mit ordentlich Geballer. Gut 2,5 Stunden sollten reichen, oder?

Steffen, fahren wir zusammen? Ich hole dich um ~12:15 ab?


----------



## goobeloo (29. Dezember 2012)

melde mich auch nochmal zu später stunde 
is ja klasse was hier für ne aktivität herrscht!!
bin morgen zwar nich dabei dafür aber sehr gern am sonntag! endlich mal wieder biken nach ner gefühlten ewigkeit!!
auf ne entspannte tour(was den uphill angeht) runter natürlich volle power, hätte ich trotzdem bock 

also darauf einen entspannten schlaf euch allen UND

p.s. heute war wieder CM in HH! wer es verpasst hat, is hoffentlich am 

LETZEN FREITAG IM JANUAR 

dabei!

viel spaß euch bei der morgen (heutigen) tour


----------



## Brook (29. Dezember 2012)

JA! War mittlerweile sage und schreibe 1x in den Hamburger Bergen ... komme mit der S31, wer noch ... wegen treffen im Wagen?



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Also dann schlage ich mal Bloem zu liebe vor:
> Samstag, möglichst pünktlich 13:15 ab Kärntener Hütte (weißt du wo das ist  @Brook?), Am-Tour mit ordentlich Geballer. Gut 2,5 Stunden sollten reichen, oder?
> 
> Steffen, fahren wir zusammen? Ich hole dich um ~12:15 ab?





Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (29. Dezember 2012)

Also ich steig um 12.34 Uhr in Veddel in die U3 ein .... wer noch?

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Dezember 2012)

Große Klasse die Runde heute. Hatte lange nicht mehr soviel Spaß

Wir peilen nächstes Wochenende N-Trails an.


----------



## Brook (29. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Große Klasse die Runde heute. Hatte lange nicht mehr soviel Spaß
> Wir peilen nächstes Wochenende N-Trails an.



War super! Muss wiederholt werden, auf alle Fälle!!

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NattyJan (29. Dezember 2012)

ihr wart sicher die Jungs die ich bei der  gebuddelten ecke am kuhtrift gesehen habe oder?
war mit meinen hund unterwegs.
nächstes mal sollte ich mich euch vielleicht mal mitn hobel anschließen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Dezember 2012)

Wahrscheinlich waren wir das. Immer her mit den neuen Mitfahrern. Großartig, dass wir so viele werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (29. Dezember 2012)

War klasse heute...freue mich auf weiteren Unterricht 

Frage:Was und wo sind N-Trails? Wäre gern wieder dabei, biete auch Schuttleservice.


----------



## NattyJan (29. Dezember 2012)

wann wollt ihr das nächste mal los?weiss man das schon?


----------



## Brook (29. Dezember 2012)

NattyJan schrieb:


> wann wollt ihr das nächste mal los?weiss man das schon?



Wenn das Wetter wieder mitspielt und Sylvester vorbei ist! Im Ubrigen ist wirklich gegen den Shuttledienst mit der S-Bahn nichts einzuwenden. Fehlt nur noch die Tankstelle zum Abspritzen des Bikes.

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leonbiker (29. Dezember 2012)

@ Lord Shadow kann ich auch morgen kommen ? und  hättest du noch platz für mich im Auto


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Dezember 2012)

Wir fahren nächstes WE vermutlich zu den N-Trails. Eher was für Leute die springen mögen Ich wollte eigentlich die S-Bahn nehmen, aber gegen Shuttle habe ich auch nichts, wenn du fährst, Steffen.


----------



## lukidtm (29. Dezember 2012)

N trails nächstes we klingt ganz gut .

wenn mein rad bis dahin fit ist und mir jemand den weg zeigt bin ich dabei! 

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leonbiker (29. Dezember 2012)

@ Lord Shadow kann ich auch morgen kommen ? und  hättest du noch platz für mich im Auto


 und n trails nächstes wochenende wäre ich woll auch dabei


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre morgen nicht.


----------



## Leonbiker (29. Dezember 2012)

ok aber nächste woche klingt gut ( was sind die N trails?)


----------



## christophersch (29. Dezember 2012)

Leonbiker schrieb:


> ok aber nächste woche klingt gut ( was sind die N trails?)



Glückwunsch! Du bist die hundertste Person, die diese Frage stellt. Damit hast du jetzt die exklusive Chance auf einen von zwei Opel Astra.


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. Dezember 2012)

Wenn die N-Trails angestrebt werden, bin ich auf jedenfall dabei! Welchen Tag genau würde ich ganz gut finden, dann trage ich mich nämlich dementsprechend bei der arbeit ein und hab dann frei.
LG


----------



## Brook (29. Dezember 2012)

Leonbiker schrieb:


> ok aber nächste woche klingt gut ( was sind die N trails?)



Ich kenne die N-Trails auch nicht und weiß auch nicht wofür die Abkürzung steht. Obwohl wir heute darüber gesprochen hatten!

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leonbiker (29. Dezember 2012)

dann sind wir wohl schon zwei  vlt kriegen wir beiden nen Opel XD


----------



## Alpha86 (29. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Große Klasse die Runde heute. Hatte lange nicht mehr soviel Spaß
> 
> Wir peilen nächstes Wochenende N-Trails an.





Jo, da wären wir auch dabei. Also mein Kerl und ich


----------



## Marcus_xXx (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich wollt morgen ne Runde fahren, denke auch so in Richtung Kuhdrift, ma gucken ob man da im kommenden Jahr was bauen kann, sonst einfach ne Trailrunde, ma gucken ob ich was finde was ich noch nicht kenne... 

Bei den N-Trails wäre ich generell auch dabei, war ich zwar noch nie & bin auch nicht so der große Springer, aber ich würds mir gern ma anschauen, vllt. will mir ja einer n bissel was beibringen..


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Dezember 2012)

N-Trails sind gebaute Trails bei Reinbek. Eher für Leute die springen mögen, und man sollte nicht das erste mal auf einem Bike sitzen.
Ich biete an, euch ab der U-Bahn Steinfurther Allee zu führen. Tag und Urzeit? Mir ists eher wurscht, aber wir sollten uns um 12:00 dort treffen, damit es sich lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd da wie gesagt auch ma mitkommen, wenn sich meine Madame an dem Tag nicht bereiterklärt mit mir zu fahren.. 
 @Lord Shadow, kannst mir mal per PM nen Google Maps Link schicken?


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Dezember 2012)

Ja, kann ich dir schicken. Bitte keinesfalls weitergeben.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (29. Dezember 2012)

Versteht sich von selbst! Danke!


----------



## Technokrat (30. Dezember 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ich wollt morgen ne Runde fahren, denke auch so in Richtung Kuhdrift, ma gucken ob man da im kommenden Jahr was bauen kann, sonst einfach ne Trailrunde, ma gucken ob ich was finde was ich noch nicht kenne...
> 
> Bei den N-Trails wäre ich generell auch dabei, war ich zwar noch nie & bin auch nicht so der große Springer, aber ich würds mir gern ma anschauen, vllt. will mir ja einer n bissel was beibringen..



Moin Moin, fals Ihr an der Kuhtrift wirklich etwas 
bauen wollt. 
Bitte achtet darauf: keine bestehen Sachen umbauen 
Oder verändern nur Sachen wider herstellen wenn sie kaputt gefahren wurden, keinen Müll hinterlassen, Spuren  weg machen. 
In unregelmäßigen Abständen sind dort zwei 
Drei verschiedene Gruppen am bauen. 


Gruß
Der Technokrat


----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab noch nie jmd. dort gesehen, frage mich immer wer da was baut..  Vllt. kann man sich ja mal da treffen...

Zu deinem Einwand, ist glaub ich selbstverständlich..


----------



## Technokrat (30. Dezember 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie jmd. dort gesehen, frage mich immer wer da was baut..  Vllt. kann man sich ja mal da treffen...
> 
> Zu deinem Einwand, ist glaub ich selbstverständlich..



Das können wir gerne mal machen. 

Aber erlebt habe ich schon ganz andere Sachen. 

Gruß
Der Technokrat


----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. Dezember 2012)

Sach mir gern mal Bescheid wenn was ansteht, ich hab da schon n bissel bock drauf, da was neues zu lernen und ggf. was "eigenes" anzulegen..


----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. Dezember 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ich wollt morgen ne Runde fahren, denke auch so in Richtung Kuhdrift, ma gucken ob man da im kommenden Jahr was bauen kann, sonst einfach ne Trailrunde, ma gucken ob ich was finde was ich noch nicht kenne...
> 
> Bei den N-Trails wäre ich generell auch dabei, war ich zwar noch nie & bin auch nicht so der große Springer, aber ich würds mir gern ma anschauen, vllt. will mir ja einer n bissel was beibringen..



Okay, da heute verhaltenes Interesse vorhanden ist, fahr ich nur alleine los..


----------



## hasardeur (30. Dezember 2012)

Bzgl. N-Trails nächstes WE. Ich fahre gern mit dem Auto. Das sollte am WE schneller sein. Ich hätte Platz für 4 Bikes und Leute. Malte hole ich zu Hause ab, Phillip gern auch und wenn noch jemand mit will, können wir denjenigen/diejenige gern irgendwo auf dem Weg nach Reinbek aufpicken (z.B. Bahnhof Buchholz).
Wenn wir 12:00 dort sein wollen, sollten wir gegen 11:00 Uhr mit dem Einsammeln beginnen. Details machen wir einfach telefonisch oder per Mail aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. Dezember 2012)

Hab dann heute wohl das nasse Laub unterschätzt und mich dezent gemault... 

Woran merk ich ob ne Rippe nur geprellt oder angebrochen is?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (30. Dezember 2012)

Merkst du nicht. Bei nem Rippenbruch können Ärzte genauso wenig machen wie bei ner Prellung. Zeit heilt alle Wunden  musst einfach abwarten. Meine Rippen tun immer noch weh, wenn ich doof Druck drauf bekomme und der Sturz war im Mai...

Grüße und gute Besserung, Christoph


----------



## Leonbiker (30. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst mich am Bahnhof Buchholz abholen wennn das möglich ist ?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. Dezember 2012)

Hmm okay, dann werd ich ma warten.. ^^ Hab ne Wurzel genau getroffen & nebenbei mit dem Gesicht das Laub / den Boden umgegraben. 

Weltklasse, aber wird schon werden..


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du Luftnot oder stechenden Schmerz hast, geh bitte ins Krankenhaus. Ein Bild kostet dich 15 Minuten und eine punktierte Lunge ist nicht lustig.

Auto ist natürlich schön, dann kann ich aber niemanden vom Bahnhof aus guiden.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. Dezember 2012)

Geht soweit schon, isn bissel schmerzhaft beim atmen & bei manchen Bewegungen. Wird nur ne Prellung sein. Passt schon, wird schon werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leonbiker (30. Dezember 2012)

oder es geht mit dem Auto bis zum Bahnhof und von daus  übernimmst du


----------



## hasardeur (30. Dezember 2012)

Oder vom Zielbahnhof aus guiden. Dort kann man sicher auch ganz gut parken.
 @Marcus: Jetzt nur nicht erkälten. Rippenprellung ist schmerzhaft und spürt man gern 6 Wochen und mehr. Husten und Niesen ist da blöd.
 @Leonbiker: Lass uns Do oder Fr ausmachen, wann wir uns wo treffen.


----------



## DerArzt (30. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wenn du Luftnot oder stechenden Schmerz hast, geh bitte ins Krankenhaus. Ein Bild kostet dich 15 Minuten und eine punktierte Lunge ist nicht lustig.
> 
> Auto ist natürlich schön, dann kann ich aber niemanden vom Bahnhof aus guiden.



och, den roman und mich haste ja vorzüglich geleitet 

denke wäre für eine runde am WE auch zu haben, den table werde ich mal dezent auslassen überspringen zu wollen 

marcus, wollen wir dann mit deinem autochen dorthin?
habe KEINE lust, wieder wie letzte mal vom arsch der welt aus nach hause zu radeln -.-*


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Dezember 2012)

I AM BACK !!!

Marcus xXx ..... wenn du nicht so springen willst .... Habe Harburger Berge (Wildpark schwarze berge nen netten trail gefunden , zwar nur etwas über ner minute fahrzeit , aber gefälle , steigung , 2 anlieger und nen kleines gap gibt es ..... am ende ist nen schnelles sttück , da läßt sich sicher nen absprung bauen


----------



## DerArzt (30. Dezember 2012)

goobeloo schrieb:


> yeaaaah, da hab ich jetzt doch tatsächlich ne Kefü



ich bin geschockt!


----------



## goobeloo (31. Dezember 2012)

jahaa es sollen noch zeichen und wunder geschehen^^

das mitm buddeln in den HaBes hört sich übrigens klasse an! und wir zerstören ja auch auch keine natur sondern formen sie nur um  wäre auf jeden fall gern dabei.
genauso gut hört sich auch der trail von @Banshee-Driver an! könnte man ja mal einen abstecher hin machen(?) aber erst im nächsten jahr! höhö xD 

in dem sinne gute letzte 2012er nacht&rutscht gut rein


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde am ersten wohl wieder hin


----------



## Marcus_xXx (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin wohl fürs erste raus, zumindest was iwas wilderes angeht.. N-Trails sind für mich also leider gestorben, ich sitz grad im krh und warte was die mir zu meiner Rippenprellung sagen... :/


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Dezember 2012)

TOller JahresAbschluss :-/ gute Besserung


----------



## Marcus_xXx (31. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht.. Naja, wird schon.. ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (31. Dezember 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht.. Naja, wird schon.. ð



Gute Besserung und ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.






Wunsche allen ein Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## lukidtm (31. Dezember 2012)

ouh... gute besserung!!

hast gestern wohl das rein rutsche zu früh zu wörtlich  genommen :/ 

naja guten rutsch euch allen!!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (31. Dezember 2012)

Hahaha, danke. Ja so in der Art, nach nem Sprung bzw. der Landung mit dem nassen Laub iwie nicht klargekommen und auf ne Wurzel eingeschlagen ^^


----------



## lukidtm (31. Dezember 2012)

nasses laub kann aber auch echt fies sein.... un wurzel treffen machts natürlich nicht besser ...

werd schnell wieder fit!

Luki


----------



## Marcus_xXx (31. Dezember 2012)

Jaa, ich arbeite dran..  Frauchen macht Essen, Party bzw. essen gehen fällt somit heute auch aus, ich kann chillen & wir gehen Katerfrei ins neue Jahr.. 

Euch allen nen guten Rutsch, ballert & sauft nich soviel, es lohnt sich nicht..


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Dezember 2012)

ist jemand am 1.1 In den harburger bergen ?


----------



## Alpha86 (1. Januar 2013)

ich hatte feuchten moss auf den Gehwegplatten, fetzt genauso wie Laub ;-)


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Januar 2013)

Brook schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter wieder mitspielt und Sylvester vorbei ist! Im Ubrigen ist wirklich gegen den Shuttledienst mit der S-Bahn nichts einzuwenden. Fehlt nur noch die Tankstelle zum Abspritzen des Bikes.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


 
Harburger berge hat doch direkt ne tankstelle , bestimmtauch nen dampfstrahler


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Januar 2013)

Auch von mir ein frohes Neues an euch alle! 
Ich werde am kommenden WE bei den N-Trails wohl nicht dabei sein können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (1. Januar 2013)

@Banshee-Driver bei der Aral gibt's nen Strahler, aber auch nen Wasserhahn, bei dem Luftpumpteil..


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Januar 2013)

schaue ich morgen mal ... konnte heute nicht weil wetter ätzend war , muss aber unbedingt morgen , hab ein paar gravierende änderungen vorgenommen und muss wissen wie das funktionukelt


----------



## HamburgerBerg (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues Jahr Euch allen 

Wie es aussieht bin ich nicht der Einzige, der nicht ganz gesund ins neue Jahr gekommen ist?



Gute Besserung Marcus (und allen anderen) und bitte, scheu(t)  nicht mich anzuschnacken, wenn Du (Ihr) doch auch wie am vergangenen Sonntag fahren wolltest ... ich hab mich sooo geärgert, dass keiner wollte/ mir geantwortet hat dabei war es außerdem trocken, die Sonne schien...! man kommt sich etwas verarscht vor!!!

BTW: was hat das Röntgenbild ergeben - gehts halbwegs?
Ich weiß nicht was das Schattenmännchen mit 15 Min. will aber selbst wenn es so lange dauern würde - eine punktierte Lunge ist nicht nur nicht lustig sondern lebensbedrohlich ! aber ich hab hier ja nichts zu sagen 






An alle: ich kann das kommende WE leider nicht an die N-Trails, will mich schonen wenn ich denn dann wieder fit bin und muss ganz davon abgesehen eh arbeiten ...  sonst kann ich da aber auch gern mal wieder meine Stollen in den Boden drücken ... ich hoff das nächste Mal bin ich wo dabei bzw wer hat auch Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Januar 2013)

Mit Wartezeit


----------



## Brook (2. Januar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> @Banshee-Driver bei der Aral gibt's nen Strahler, aber auch nen Wasserhahn, bei dem Luftpumpteil..



Dampfstrahler ist perfekt!

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Januar 2013)

werde ich ja nachher sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (2. Januar 2013)

Wann ist denn jetzt das Treffen an den N-Trails? Samstag oder Sonntag? Uhrzeit war ca. 12:00?


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Januar 2013)

Sonntag gegen 12:00!


----------



## Mr.Nox (3. Januar 2013)

Ok, dann ist alles gut.  Musste spontan einspringen und das fiel auf den Samstag. Hab ich ja nochmal schwein gehabt


----------



## Leonbiker (3. Januar 2013)

um 12 am buchholzer bahnhof ?


----------



## Alpha86 (3. Januar 2013)

Moin, meint ihr nicht das es Sonntag noch etwas zu Glibschig für die Trails ist???


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Januar 2013)

MOIn , hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich Kartons her bekomme ? ich muss eine Gabel und einen rahmen versenden und kann nichts finden


----------



## Alpha86 (3. Januar 2013)

in google verpackung eingegen ;-) 

http://www.hoffmann-verpackung.de/shop/


----------



## Alpha86 (3. Januar 2013)

hab auch noch 2 fahrrad kartons zuhause


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Januar 2013)

Googel bringt mir nix da die Gabel morgen los soll der rahmen hat noch Zeit bis zum 15ten


----------



## Alpha86 (3. Januar 2013)

und wenn du morgen eben zur post gehst oder nach billbrook zum gls depot, die müssten sowas haben oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Januar 2013)

POST und gls packen ja nichts aus , für die Gabel hab ich Grad gefunden danke . NÄChste Woche kommen 2 gabeln , einer davon wird auch für den rahmen passen


----------



## NattyJan (4. Januar 2013)

Morgen wer bock auf Schlamm-Party?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Januar 2013)

wo ? evtl ich , wenn gabel und vorbau kommt


----------



## NattyJan (4. Januar 2013)

Harburg....kleine Tour


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Januar 2013)

Dawollte ich sowieso hin wenn ich fahren kann .... fango ole´


----------



## Brook (4. Januar 2013)

Mal ganz ohne Spaß, was für ein ****ING WETTER is das eigentlich hier grad mal wieder in Hamburg - komme darauf gar nicht klar!! Werde morgen noch mal abwarten und mit meiner Freundin ein Probetraining im McFit antreten ... und vielleicht, wenn es mal ein paar Stunden nicht so derb dolle aus allen Eimern regnet - am Sonntag um 12.00 Uhr an der geplanten "N-Trail - Tour" teilnehmen.

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Januar 2013)

hoffe es regnet das wochenende über  hab bock auf schlamm reiten in den HaBe


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Januar 2013)

Wetter sieht wirklich nicht so toll aus für morgen


----------



## lukidtm (5. Januar 2013)

also ich bin so oder so morgen raus, rad ist nicht fit schulkram, abi steht vor der tür usw ..


falls ihr losfahrt: vile spaß! 

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (5. Januar 2013)

lukidtm schrieb:


> also ich bin so oder so morgen raus, rad ist nicht fit schulkram, abi steht vor der tür usw ..
> 
> 
> falls ihr losfahrt: vile spaß!
> ...



Watt?! Rad is immer noch in Stücken?!


----------



## lukidtm (5. Januar 2013)

ja brauch halt nen neuen bolzen, nen freund hat mir zwar einen gedreht nur denn muss ich noch abholen oder er schickt ihn zu, ma sehen  

jetzt ist erstmal abi dran aber!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Januar 2013)

ICH werde auf jedenfall fahren egal wie das wetter Ist , neue Geo neue reifen neue Gabel ....muss wissen wie der gerät läuft


----------



## lukidtm (5. Januar 2013)

hehe , was fährst du denn jetzt eig banshee?


Luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Januar 2013)

MEin karpiel mit Monster und reifen mit extra weichen Gummi


----------



## christophersch (5. Januar 2013)

Bis wann seid ihr am Berg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (5. Januar 2013)

morgen alle man an den n-trails?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Januar 2013)

ich bis es dunkel wird bzw anfängt dunkel zu werden , N-trails sind wohl noch zu schwer für mich


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. Januar 2013)

glaube ich kaum.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Januar 2013)

was meinst du ?


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. Januar 2013)

die n-trails sind ziemlich schlicht und leicht haben zwar paar kniffe aber nix wildes kann eigentlich jeder fahren.


----------



## Brook (5. Januar 2013)

Fährt einer von euch mit der Bahn hin und würde mir sagen wann ich wo sein müsste um dabei sein zu können!?

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. Januar 2013)

wenn komme ich mitm auto was mich allerdings mal interessieren würde ist ob nicolo bescheid weiß? und nicht einfach so ein paar leute die, die trails kennen ankommen und neue leute anschleppen alles zu klump fahren und dann wieder abhauen.


----------



## Speetrip (5. Januar 2013)

wo startet das denn und wann?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Januar 2013)

vielleicht komme ich dann , weiß einigermaßen wo das war


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. Januar 2013)

Ich bin morgen auch gegen 12:00 am Berg, auch bei leichten Regen. Wenn es richtig schüttet, geh ich lieber klettern. Nicolo findest es nicht schlimm, zumindest wenn wir alle unseren Müll wieder.mitnehmen und nicht auf unsere Faust basteln. 
Freu mich auf die "neuen" Gesichter.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Januar 2013)

am berg meinst du HaBe ?


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. Januar 2013)

Ne, um gottes Willen. An den N-Trails werde ich anzutreffen sein.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Januar 2013)

oh entschuldige ..... wollte nicht dein niveau herab setzen


----------



## Brook (5. Januar 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> wenn komme ich mitm auto was mich allerdings mal interessieren würde ist ob nicolo bescheid weiß? und nicht einfach so ein paar leute die, die trails kennen ankommen und neue leute anschleppen alles zu klump fahren und dann wieder abhauen.



Fährt da jeder von euch mit dem Auto hin ... kann doch nicht sein?! Sollte es doch so sein, auf welchem Parkplatz treffen wir uns?!

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. Januar 2013)

Ich hab nie gesagt, dass es da leicht ist. Ich will nur jicht dahin fahren. Ich kenn mich da nicht aus, es ist von mir aus weit weg etc.
Jeder der eine Straße braucht, der soll mir per pm eine nachricht schicken.
LG


----------



## Alpha86 (5. Januar 2013)

Joar , wir hatten ja auch überlegt, allerdings sind wir auf die Nachtschicht heut gesetzt worden, aber nächstes mal gerne


----------



## christophersch (6. Januar 2013)

Bin am Homespot baller und singletrail fit machen. Evtl auch Buddeln. Mal sehen...
Falls also jemand in der Nähe ist, gerne vorbeischauen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2013)

@Brook: Kommste mit meinem Link nicht weiter?
Freue mich auf morgen und hoffe auf akzeptables Wetter.


----------



## MTWTFSS (6. Januar 2013)

ich denke ich schaue morgen auch nochmal auf ein 2 runden vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (6. Januar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Bin am Homespot baller und singletrail fit machen. Evtl auch Buddeln. Mal sehen...
> Falls also jemand in der Nähe ist, gerne vorbeischauen.



wenn ich zeit finde komm ich mit meinem neuen foto kram mal vorbei  

Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. Januar 2013)

Moin Leute,
obwohl ich die Tage so rumposaunt habe, dass ich mitomme, ist mir das Wetter hier doch zu schmuddelig. Hier bei mir regnet es schon recht vernünftig. Ich hoffe, ihr habt trotzdem Spaß!
LG Linus


----------



## Brook (6. Januar 2013)

Und ich dachte die Sache mit dem Wetter fällt nur mir auf! Mal ohne Spaß, hier in Hamburg ist grad nur und ausschließlich Dreckswetter, krieg langsam einen Hals auf das nasse Zeug von oben! Zumal, selbst wenn man fahren würde .... kein Wetter ist schlechter für die Trails und Bauwerke - als solch eines :-(

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speetrip (6. Januar 2013)

Kann mir hier keiner sagen wo ihr an diesem tollen Trail buddelt? oder ist das ein Geheimnis?!?!


----------



## MTWTFSS (6. Januar 2013)

nennt sich nicht umsonst secret spot. gewöhn dich dran ist hier mit fast jedem spot so, wenn du hinwillst musst du mit jemandem hin der dich mitnimmt und die trails kennt.


----------



## christophersch (6. Januar 2013)

Brook schrieb:


> Und ich dachte die Sache mit dem Wetter fällt nur mir auf! Mal ohne Spaß, hier in Hamburg ist grad nur und ausschließlich Dreckswetter, krieg langsam einen Hals auf das nasse Zeug von oben! Zumal, selbst wenn man fahren würde .... kein Wetter ist schlechter für die Trails und Bauwerke - als solch eines :-(
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk



Ganz ehrlich: heute war perfekt. Genialer Grip, kein fliegender Schlamm, kein Regen und Super Luft. Dazu noch Airtime und Vollgas!

Irgend etwas macht ihr falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2013)

DAs ging ja mal gar nicht heute , ozeap Wetter in Verbindung mit den falschen reifen ...... WAr mehr auf dem Boden als auf dem bike


----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. Januar 2013)

Jaja, fahrt ihr nur ma alle schön inner Gegend rum, ich bin immer noch mit der Rippengeschichte zugange, hält sich bisher noch fleißig der Scheiß.

Hoffe mal dass ich bald wieder aufm "Rad" bin, so dass ich dann auch wieder n bissel fahren kann. Werde dann glaub ich erstma n bissel mehr Trail fahren, um wieder n bissel Sicherheit etc. zu bekommen. Wenns einen so hinschmeißt, fährt immer n bissel die Angst mit.. ^^


----------



## Brook (6. Januar 2013)

War natürlich auch unterwegs, allerdings brauche ich für das "unterwegs sein" echt keine 180mm Federweg ... wollte ja eigentlich mit dem Bike direkt zu den N-Trails, muss mich wohl zwischendurch ohne Navi und Ortskenntnisse etwas erfahren haben ... und hab dann eine riesen Stadtrunde gedreht.

Bin also immer noch auf die Sprünge gespannt - habt ihr Videos oder Fotos geschossen?

Ansonsten hatte ich sogar endlich Glück und konnte mein Bike mal abkärchern ... sauber ist es deswegen zwar immer noch nicht, macht sich aber schon viel besser im Wohnzimmer 

Zur weiteren Planung - am Dienstag werde ich in McFit am Berliner Tor gehen und wenn jemand eine "Nightfreeriderunde" oder irgendwas mit joggen geplant hat .... einfach melden!!!

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. Januar 2013)

Kannst ma gucken, in der Vidsection sind einige Sachen drin, rund um HH..


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Januar 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55744
Harburger Berge , wurde schnell dunkel für mehr Bilder , leider


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Januar 2013)

Ist das der Trail von dem du geredet hast? Schade, dachte es gibt was neues.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2013)

NE meinen konnte ich nicht mehr einfangen weils zu schnell dunkel wurde bzw weil ich zu spät los kam da ich noch federn wechseln musste


----------



## Brook (7. Januar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55744
> Harburger Berge , wurde schnell dunkel für mehr Bilder , leider



Kenne ich, obwohl ich mich ja mal überhaupt gar nicht auskenne ... aber den kenne ich schon


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2013)

DEn guten aber recht engen versuche ich nochmal ein zu fangen , aber meine goggel ist zu dunkel da macht das keinen spaß. ES soll dort aber auf jeden Fall ein DH Kurs geben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2013)

FRage: gibtst hier jemanden der mir meine hope Entlüften kann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Januar 2013)

Klar=>PN, damit es hier übersichtlich zum Verabreden bleibt.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (7. Januar 2013)

Also mir sagen die Bilder da nischt.. ^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Januar 2013)

KAnn mir JEMAND einen StrassenNamen nennen für poppenbüttel damit ich das finde ?


----------



## Mr.Nox (7. Januar 2013)

Edit: Geht ja doch ums Radfahren. Ich dachte es geht immernoch ums entlüften... Mein Fehler


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Januar 2013)

Spot leider seit längerem zerstört.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (8. Januar 2013)

so denkt man sich das doch!  sehr kollegial..


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Januar 2013)

Wer von euch fährt denn regelmäßig Volkspark ?


----------



## lukidtm (8. Januar 2013)

die sind alle vorallem bei facebook aktiv und nicht mehr hier.


Luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Januar 2013)

HAben die eine Gruppe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (8. Januar 2013)

ja die sogenannte DCH "downhill crew hamburg" auf facebook  

Luki


----------



## christophersch (8. Januar 2013)

lukidtm schrieb:


> ja die sogenannte dch "downhill crew hamburg" auf facebook
> 
> luki



:d


----------



## lukidtm (8. Januar 2013)

ja ich weiß chris


----------



## MTWTFSS (9. Januar 2013)

bei dem namen und dem was ich mir dann so hier von denen (ich denke mal das die das sind) ausm volkspark so sehe kann ich 1. nur schmunzeln und mich freuen das ich mit solchen leuten nicht radfahren muss.


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Januar 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> bei dem namen und dem was ich mir dann so hier von denen (ich denke mal das die das sind) ausm volkspark so sehe kann ich 1. nur schmunzeln und mich freuen das ich mit solchen leuten nicht radfahren muss.





Chill mal, die Leute über die so gerne schmunzelst sind:

 a. wahnsinnig freundlich
 b. sehr gastfreundlich
 c. sehr engagiert
 d. interessiert

 alles zusammen eine gute grundlage und der einzige grund, warum sie so sind, worüber du schmunzelst ist, dass keiner von denen echten kontakt zu anderen fahrern hat und sich pushen können.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Januar 2013)

WAS denn nun der schmunzel grund ? HAt sich ja ganz schön verändert mein volkspark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (9. Januar 2013)

ich bin mehr als nur entspann nicolo und eine meinung zu deren persönlichkeit oder ihrer art hab ich auch nicht und dazu geäußert habe ich mich genauso wenig. hab deswegen auch nie behauptet das sie nicht nett oder sonstiges seien, aber fakt ist für mich das ich froh bin das ich eben nicht dazu gezwungen bin mit denen gemeinsam fahren zu müssen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. Januar 2013)

Klingt iwie n bissel überheblich... Und unangebracht, aber das is nur meine Meinung..


----------



## MTWTFSS (9. Januar 2013)

du das mag sogar durchaus so sei aber jedem seine meinung und so lange sie spaß ist auch alles in Ordnung aber alles was ich gesagt hab....just my two cents.


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Januar 2013)

jonas, ganz ehrlich, deine meinung über personen interessiert gerade niemanden. deine meinung interessiert uns bezüglich verabredungen und diskusionen, die niemanden persönlich betreffen. hast du dich schon einmal gefragt, warum die leute lieber bei facebook einer geschlossenen gruppe angehören, als im öffentlichen ibc, wo zwar sicher alle wissen was gemeint ist, aber doch jemand alle hemmungen und distanzen überwindet und es ausspricht. deine meinung, aber die gehört hier einfach nicht hinein, was du in privaten nachrichten, geschlossenen foren oder mündlich aussprichst, das ist wirklich dein ding, deine meinung und dein gespräch. das ist hier ein lokales forum für biker, auch für die jungs im volkspark und bevor du über sie urteilst, solltest du die jungs erst einmal richtig kennen lernen. dann verstehst du ihre intension, ihren ursprung und ihren weg. wenn du es dann immer noch lustig findest, dann gib dir einen eigenen kick und gib dir selbst die schuld, dass du nicht einmal kontakt aufgebaut hast und den jungs deine ideen und deine passion vom biken nahe gebracht hast. wir reden hier echt nicht von leuten aus weiter entfernung, sondern von leuten, die dein nachbar sein könnten. von den jungs hat dir keiner was getan und wenn du irgendwen von den fragst, sind das die letzten, die ihre trails für sich beanspruchen, oder biker hindern wollen kontakt aufzunehmen, auch wenn es nicht unserer vorstellung enttpricht, aber sie sind wohl in hamburg die aktivste richtige gruppe. irgendwas müssen sie wol richtig machen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Januar 2013)

ALso ich hab jetzt mal Kontakt zu ihnen aufgenommen , vielleicht finde ich ja da jemanden zum fahren . ICh denke jeder soll sein Hobby so Ausleben und so fahren wie er möchte und dabei rücksicht auf seine mitMenschen nehmen und Verständnis zeigen wenn jemand sein Hobby anders ausführt.


----------



## lukidtm (9. Januar 2013)

ui ui ui

mit sowas wollt ich nicht anfangen...

die jungs sind echt nett ansich wirklich! sie sind vllt bissn anders drauf als wir ja und? !

Solltest du auch nicht unbedingt bereuen banshee! Und finden wirste da deffinitiv jemanden, im sommer sind die fast jedes wochenende im Volkspark anzutreffen  


Ich freu mich schon auf die zeit nachm abi, dann werd ich hoffentlich auch wieder mehr aufs rad kommen, und vorallem will ich mein neuen fotokram unbedingt beim biken testen...  

Luki


----------



## MTWTFSS (9. Januar 2013)

Nicolo ich glaube ich kann hier in einem öffentlichen forum genauso meinr meinung äußern wie sonst wo. Wollte hier jetzt keinen kleinkrieg starten oder sonst irgendeinen beef gibt ja schon wenig genug leute die hier radfahren da muss man sich nicht noch in die haare kriegen und wir beide erst recht nicht (wir kennen uns ja lang genug) wollte lediglich sagen das es gewisse dinge gibt die ich einfach nicht so ganz tragbar finde und auch nicht verstehen kann wie z.b. In blankenese in der fußgängerzone wie ein besenkter im trepprnviertel die treppen runter zu heizen. (ka das hab ich auch mal gemacht aber das war mit 16 als ich mit diesem sport angefangen habe). Sowas finde ich mittlerweilr komplett inaktzeptabel und nicht gerade förderlich für die radfahrszene in hh die wie gesagt eh kaum vorhanden ist. Falls sich wer auf den schlips getreten fühlt joa hoppala, ich achte dann in zukunft einfach bei meinen ohne hin wenigen posts etwas mehr darauf mich klarer und neutraler auszudrücken.

ps: schreibfehler oder sonstiges einfach überlesen tippt sich schlecht aufm handy.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Januar 2013)

Können wir zum Thema zurückkommen? Ich habe grade noch mehrfach darüber gesprochen, dass es so angenehm ist, dass man sich hier wieder in einem übersichtlichen Thread zum Fahren verabreden kann.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Januar 2013)

GIbt auch die Rubrik last Minute biken


----------



## MTWTFSS (9. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin für dieses we raus da mein neuer rahmen noch nicht da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Januar 2013)

was ist denn besser als ein empire ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Können wir zum Thema zurückkommen?


Sehr gerne sogar! 
Ich plane am Wochenende, sofern es nicht durchgehende regnet oder so fies nieselt wie die letzten Tage, eine entspannte Runde über die Trails am Brunsberg und in der Höllenschlucht.
Falls jemand Interesse hat möge er dies bitte kundtun, ansonsten fahre ich ganz spontan und unangekündigt.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Januar 2013)

wo ist denn das ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Januar 2013)

Das ist südöstlich von Buchholz i.d. Nordheide, für halbwegs fitte Leute auch mit dem Panzer zu erreichen und fahrbar. 
Mit einem tourentauglichen Rad ist es aber trotzdem am angenehmsten, Abfahrten sind nicht all zu lang und teilweise auch recht flach und liegen nicht alle direkt auf einem Haufen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Januar 2013)

KLingt interessant


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Januar 2013)

Alles klar, sind aber alles Naturwege/Rrails, keine mege agebauten Sprünge oder Anlieger, nur um das nochmal klarzustellen! 
Hier und da Sprünge und Drops gibt es aber trotzdem.


----------



## MTWTFSS (9. Januar 2013)

Banshee was heißt schon besser? Haha ne bin in der stimmung für veränderung und da hat sich was ergeben was ich schon länger mal sehr dringend fahren wollte deswegen der wechsel.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Januar 2013)

wo muss ich denn dafür hin kommen ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Januar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> wo muss ich denn dafür hin kommen ?


Mit dem Zug nach Buchholz z.b. von da würde ich dich abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (10. Januar 2013)

Leuuuuute,

chillt ma! 

ich wurd ja auch letztens angeeckt und war etwas genervt, dass in der Tat das eigentliche Ziel aus den Augen verloren geht - wir wollen alle nur Eins:

Mountainbiken und das möglichst nicht nur heimlich ... überhaupt wollen wir alle doch nur Spaß haben!

Jeder hat mal angefangen und entwickelt sich weiter. Ich kann hier immer nur dran appelieren, dass ich bei jeder Gelegenheit gern Leute mitnehm, egal ob ich die schon länger kenn oder nicht! Auch wenn es mich nicht mehr flasht von mini-Kanten runterzuplumpsen, es bringt mir Spaß Anderen zu helfen das zu lernen oder mein Können zu festigen ... ich bin bei weitem nicht der Crack hier, aber ich kann vermutlich schon sagen, dass ich nicht mehr blutiger Anfänger bin. Und wie bei allem sind wir jeder für uns eigene Individuen, auch wenn wir dieses gleiche Hobby haben. Wir üben es anders aus. Keiner sollte sich zu sehr provoziert fühlen, provozieren lassen oder gar selber andere provozieren! Wenn man dieses Forum hier leider nicht nutzt weil man ins Gesichtbuch flüchtigt finde ich das seeeeeeeehr sehr bedauerlich, aber ich werde dem deswegen nicht folgen sondern meine Spur behalten!
D.h. ich werde es weiterhin anbieten, Leute mitzunehmen oder versuchen überhaupt wen zum gemeinsamen Biken zu gewinnen wenn ich was plane ...



Mir geht es eben nur um den Spaß und nicht allein zu Biken, schon allein wenn man n Problem hat nicht allein zu sein und wnn man Spaß hat teilt man den nicht, sondern hat zusammen entgegen aller mathematischen Gesetze doppelt soviel davon!






soooooo ... ich hoffe JEDER hier liest sich das mal in Ruhe durch und lässt sich das durch den Kopf gehen und muss hier nichts dazu sagen, aber nimmt es sich zu Herzen. Damit unser Hobby in der Öffentlichkeit aus dem "Bösen"-Schatten rauskommt müssen wir zusammenhalten und sollten uns nicht untereinander ankacken. Da haben wir schon genug von ignoranten Leuten, die unser Hobby nicht wollen und unsere Nerven strapazieren. Auch da versucht, gelassen zu bleiben und für ein gutes Ansehen unserer Leidenschaft zu sorgen.




...
um auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen...


am WE vom 19/20 Jan. und die Woche drauf oder danach is mit meinen Schichten vllt was drin, diesen Sonntag steht noch sehr wage in den Sternen ... ich melde mich ja wenn was sicher geplant wird meinerseits und nicht ein dringendes spontanes Nümmerchen wird ...
sacht gern, wenn ihr was plant und mal Ab- bzw Zusagen is nie verkehrt und der Initiator freut sich über (überhaupt) Antworten ... wenn wer dabei is is doch umso besser.



ich freu mich auf jedenfalls aufs nächste Mal auf meinem BigBike und freu mich um so mehr, wenn ich dann das erste mal in diesem Kalenderjahr nicht alleine Radel =]


also in dem Sinne, tschööö 


PS: ich werd vermutlich bei der Critical Mass am 25. mitfahren ... wer auch will, Licht, Helm sollte sein und Gute Laune gibts dann umsonst


----------



## Blindfury (11. Januar 2013)

Mahlzeit 
Wollt mal fragen ob Ihr dieses Wochenende schon etwas geplant habt? Hab endlich mal wieder frei und absoluten Fahrradentzug... hehe
Könnte mich anbieten in Ahrensburg & Umgebung Trails & Sprünge zu zeigen oder was mir noch lieber ist endlich andere Locations in Hamburg kennenzulernen.
Euch einen entspannten Start in Wochenende 

BG Jörn


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2013)

Also wir fahren bei Buchholz idN.


----------



## Blindfury (11. Januar 2013)

Wann & wo ist treffen + eher Tour oder einfach heizen und Spaß haben?
bG


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2013)

Trailsfahren und dazwischen gemütlich die Verbindunsstücke. Werden aber bestimmt 15km.
Wann muss Bloem noch melden.


----------



## Brook (11. Januar 2013)

Wo soll ich wann sein??

Springen wäre jetzt auch nicht sooo schlecht, besonders bei hartem Frostboden 

Am Liebsten wären mir Anreisen mit Leuten dir auch mit der Bahn kommen ... damit ich nicht ewig suchen muss 

GRUNDSÄTZLICH - bin SAMSTAG und SONNTAG dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blindfury (11. Januar 2013)

Falls du Anreise von HH aus meinst wär ich auch mit der Bahn dabei. Am besten Sonntag aber Samstag würde auch passen...
BG Jörn


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch für Sonntag, Bloem dürfte da auch können. 
Wenn ihr den Metronom um 12:15 von HH nehmt, hole ich euch in Buchholz vom Bahnhof ab.


----------



## Blindfury (11. Januar 2013)

Sonntag 12.15 Uhr klingt perfekt


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für Sonntag, Bloem dürfte da auch können.
> Wenn ihr den Metronom um 12:15 von HH nehmt, hole ich euch in Buchholz vom Bahnhof ab.


Nein, am Samstag so ab 14Uhr 
Sonntag habe ich schon anderweitig was vor mittlerweile


----------



## hasardeur (11. Januar 2013)

Wer mit dem Metronom 13:15 von HH Hbf. oder 13:26 von Harburg kommt, ist gegen 13:40 Uhr in Buchholz. Alternativ fährt noch ein Metronom Regional (hält an jeder Milchkanne) ein ca. 5 Minuten später. Treffen also gegen 13:45 in Buchholz am Bahnhof. @malte: Wollen wir vorher ein bissl in Bahnhofsnähe meine Hüpfphobie kurieren? Treffen entweder ab ca. 12:45 Uhr bei mir oder 13:15 Uhr in Buchholz. Du wolltest ja eh ein paar km mehr unter die Stollen kriegen, also wäre Variante 1 doch besser ;-).


----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. Januar 2013)

Jungs, ich möcht unbedingt, wenn die Heide blüht, nach Buchholz in die Nordheide  ... 

 ... ich muss auch was zu übernächstem WE klären bzw korrigieren ... meine Nichte hat mich da zu ihrem Geburtstag eingeladen, ich muss da noch klären ob ich den Samstag weg bin, Sonn bin ich aber (spätestens Mittags) hier in HH!

für diesen Sonntag muss ich noch auf den Kumpel warten ... noch weiß ich nicht wie es da klappt  
Biken will ich echt endlich mal wieder ... aber mal kuckn. ich musss einfach mal schnacken und dann weiter sehen, meld mich ja ... mindestens wenn es was werden könnte


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2013)

Ab 14 Uhr ist für die Hamburger echt kacke, weil wir dann nur 2 Stunden fahren können. Ich fahre auch ggF. auch Samstag, aber eigentlich muss ich da arbeiten.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ab 14 Uhr ist für die Hamburger echt kacke, weil wir dann nur 2 Stunden fahren können. Ich fahre auch ggF. auch Samstag, aber eigentlich muss ich da arbeiten.


13Uhr könnte ich evtl. noch schaffen, aber früher auf keinen fall! 
Ansonsten gehe ich morgen einfach alleine radeln und ihr dann am Sonntag.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2013)

Ok. Ich plane mich dann für Sonntag ein, dann kann ich morgen auch arbeiten.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (11. Januar 2013)

Fahrt ihr ma alle schön, ich muss Sonntag wieder für ne Woche Richtung Köln runter.. 
Steht nächstes WE schon was an? Samstag vllt? Da wäre ich wieder da & würde gern n bissel fahren.. Allerdings nur n bissel Trails mit kleinen Hüpfern, der Crash Ende letzten Jahres sitzt iwie noch n bissel drin.. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (11. Januar 2013)

WAS GEHT JETZT MORGEN? Wo darf ich wann sein?? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. Januar 2013)

... ich kann diesen Sonntag, 13.,
wenn sich keiner auf Telefon Meldet geh ich Voplkspark oder Poppenbüttel, ich schaff's leider nur nicht mehr online bis dahin ... also nicht mehr vor'm Biken! ... daher bitte nur an mein Festnetz bzw Handy ....
morgen bin ich von 8-17 Uhr auf Arbeit und da is auch Prüfung angesagt, also einfach danach oder auf Festnetz.

ich hoff, was zu hören ... oder dann nachher was zu Lesen 


José, am So vllt mal etwas Videos schneiden - und wenn Du mir einfach nur zeigst und n paar Tips gibst ... oder sonstwas machen? hast ja meine Festnetznummer und meine AB-Sekretärin is immer da 



bis dennsen


----------



## hasardeur (11. Januar 2013)

Brook schrieb:


> WAS GEHT JETZT MORGEN? Wo darf ich wann sein??
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich schätze, übermorgen ist das neue morgen, sprich Treffen in Buchholz am Sonntag.

Treffen also Sonntag 12:45 Uhr Bahnhof Buchholz???


----------



## Brook (11. Januar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich schätze, übermorgen ist das neue morgen, sprich Treffen in Buchholz am Sonntag.
> 
> Treffen also Sonntag 12:45 Uhr Bahnhof Buchholz???



Sonntag geht klar! Aber es muss doch auch MORGEN einer zu den N-Trails fahren ... kommt schon?! WANN treffen am Bahnhof .... gerne um erst dort eine Runde zu "spielen" und dann weiter Harburger Berge, Volkspark oder eben N-Trails ... biken!!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## christophersch (11. Januar 2013)

Ich bin Sonntag mit nem Kumpel in Lüneburg! Trails und Sprünge ballern!
Evtl hab ich noch einen Gepäckträger-Platz ab Othmarschen frei - aber nur evtl.!!

Morgen Hometrail moshen!

Who's in?!

Cheers allerseits


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Januar 2013)

Sonntag 12:45 ab Bahnhof Buchholz.

Steffen, kommst du ne halbe-3/4 Stunde früher? Wohlau Brücke, Innenstadtseite.


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2013)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Jungs, ich möcht unbedingt, wenn die Heide blüht, nach Buchholz in die Nordheide  ...



ich auch


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. Januar 2013)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich auch


 
Und wann blüht die Heide? ^^


----------



## hasardeur (12. Januar 2013)

Ihr seid alle zum Heideblütenfest eingeladen (immer Ende August). Dann gibt es Kaffe, Kuchen und Likörchen, abends auch ein Bier und Schweinebraten oder 'ne lecker Wurst. Karussell und Schießbuden sowie Zuckerwatte gibt es natürlich auch. Ihr dürft dann auch sicher die Heidekönigin mitwählen. Aktuell gibt es aber nur Heide mit mehr oder weniger vernünftigen Strecken zum Biken, dafür mit weniger Fußvolk und deutlich festerem Untergrund als im Sommer.
 @malte: 12:00 Uhr Wohlau-Brücke oder bei mir, wie Du willst. Wenn Du Dich nicht vorher nochmal meldest, dann direkt in Buchholz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Januar 2013)

Also 12:00 Wohlau, das ist etwas kürzer zu fahren.

Wer kommt denn nu aus Hamburg?


----------



## Brook (12. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Also 12:00 Wohlau, das ist etwas kürzer zu fahren.
> 
> Wer kommt denn nu aus Hamburg?



ICH!!! Vorher also Hauptbahnhof? Wann genau und wo genau ... vor dem HBF?!

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (12. Januar 2013)

Heute den ganzen Tag wieder mit dem Bike draußen gewesen ----> N-Trails, bin wieder sicher nicht auf kürzesrem Wege hin gekommen und zurück glaub auch nicht ganz, war aber trotzdem schwer gut! Die zwei kleinen Gaps nach den Anliegern sind lustig ... der Boden an den meisten Stellen bereits durchgefroren und entsprechend schnell ... Frage jetzt an die Community, was wàre die Steigerung zu den N-Trails ... Volkspark vielleicht?!

Außerdem, sollten von Euch noch welche ein Zappelabendprogramm geplant haben ... schreibt mich bitte mal per PM an, ansonsten bis morgen ;-)

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTWTFSS (12. Januar 2013)

steigerung von den n-trails wäre dann wohl hier in norddeutschland nur noch malente aber das ist ohne auto ziemlich beknackt zu erreichen.


----------



## Brook (12. Januar 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> steigerung von den n-trails wäre dann wohl hier in norddeutschland nur noch malente aber das ist ohne auto ziemlich beknackt zu erreichen.



Ich weiß nicht, aber per U-Bahn sind es zu den N-Trails auch ein paar Meter! 

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Nox (12. Januar 2013)

Ich würde auch sagen Malente, denn da kann man auch alles notfalls umfahren. Dann der Spot bei "chrisophersch". Der ist aber sehr sprunglastig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (12. Januar 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> steigerung von den n-trails wäre dann wohl hier in norddeutschland nur noch malente aber das ist ohne auto ziemlich beknackt zu erreichen.



Das stimmt. Ohne Auto geht nix.
Wenn man springen will ist Malente aber nicht so gut. Und ich finde es auch erst mit Federweg über 160mm spaßig.


----------



## MTWTFSS (12. Januar 2013)

ach mitm killswitch hats da und bei dir auch spaß gemacht fahrtechnik ist alles hahaha


----------



## hasardeur (12. Januar 2013)

Brook schrieb:


> ICH!!! Vorher also Hauptbahnhof? Wann genau und wo genau ... vor dem HBF?!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk



Nee, mußt nicht zum Hauptbahnhof. Nimm den Metronom um 12:26 von Harburg Richtung Bremen. Nächster Stop ist Buchholz, da raus, auf die Brücke hoch und nach uns Ausschau halten, falls wir Dich nicht eher sehen.


----------



## christophersch (12. Januar 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> ach mitm killswitch hats da und bei dir auch spaß gemacht fahrtechnik ist alles hahaha



not bad


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2013)

Was jetzt mit hamburger ? kommt der noch on ???


----------



## MTWTFSS (12. Januar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> not bad




haha danke danke bin mal sehr auf den neuen rahmen gespannt der hoffentlich nächste woche hier ankommt.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (16. Januar 2013)

Wat sagt die Wetterlage in hh? Hier im Bergischen is es grad n Traum, fett Schnee & schicke Berge.. Aber: kein Bike & keine zeit...


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Januar 2013)

Freitag Nachmittag ab 14:30/15:00 Volkspark!!!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Januar 2013)

WEIß nicht ob ich arbeiten muss , krass wie sich Volkspark verändert hat , und wird dort wie es Aussieht alles geduldet offiziell


----------



## Speetrip (16. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Freitag Nachmittag ab 14:30/15:00 Volkspark!!!



Ui, direkt neben meiner Firma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Januar 2013)

Direkt vor meiner hausTür


----------



## hasardeur (17. Januar 2013)

Wie sieht es denn am Wochenende aus?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (17. Januar 2013)

War auch meine frage, ist aber keiner drauf eingegangen..


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Januar 2013)

Mal schauen. Gern ne Tour, aber nix aufwendiges, Klausuren stehen an.


----------



## Brook (17. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mal schauen. Gern ne Tour, aber nix aufwendiges, Klausuren stehen an.



BIN DABEI und sehr auf den Volkspark gespannt, meine Freundin kommt auch mit!!! 

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2013)

Wir sind gegen 14:30 in Stellingen (U-Bahn), Ausgang richtung Volkspark/Arena und warten max. bis 14:40.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (18. Januar 2013)

Servus Leuts!

Also meine letzten Aussagen stehen, ich plane nach wie vor am Sonntag auch ne Runde zu drehen, bin noch zwischen VoPa und Popp am hin und her ... in Popp könnt ich noch was anderes gleich mit erledigen, VoPa is immer wieder geil ...


fühl mich ja richtig geehrt, dass ich hier schon vermisst werde  ... gern immer ganz lesen, was ich geschrieben habe ... wenn ich weiß wegen Schichten dass es knapp wird, komm ich auch nicht on ...  vor Sonntag wird es auch nix, aber SONNTAG weiß ich noch wirklich nix konkretes ...
Sam is ja Party, evtl mit Fischmarkt am So morgen und dann wird es später, vllt halt ich diesen So denn Ball auch flacher und fahr nur Popp, aber etwas werd ich sicherlich die Reifen schwingen, das steht fest ... wer also mag, gern Rückspache wie immer über Handy anrufen bzw bei mir zuhaus ...


PS: Die Steigerung von N-Trails von Schwierigkeit ist die Kiesgrube bei Chris durch zT amtliche Sprünge^^ ... aber auch da kann jeder  Spaß haben durch Umfahren oder den Singletrail, ... 
aber grundsätzlich ist jede Strecke einzigartig und schwer zu vergleichen, Popp ist auch eher technisch wie N-Trails und wenn man will, hat man immer Spaß, schon beim Zukucken und lernen wenn man sich nicht sicher fühlt ...
Kopf hoch, weiterüben! 

vllt sieht man sich Sonntag, haut rein!


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Januar 2013)

Wir fahren morgen 14:00 ab Jesteburg eine Trailrunde.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Januar 2013)

Falls jemand zum volkspark will , von der sbahn aus ist der weg gesperrt wegen baumfällarbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (19. Januar 2013)

Volkspark gestern war EIN TRAUM!!! Noch cooler wäre es mit noch mehr Leuten gewesen, wobei meine Begleitung auch so auf höchstem Niveau war mit Freundin und Malte (aka Lord)!!

Wie finde ich die Kiesgrube bei Chris? Überlegen heute vielleicht Harburger Berge zu fahren, muss meiner Frau noch etwas die Strecken zeigen. Wetter ist ja oberst perfekt! Wo müsste man heute Abend auftauchen für gute Party ... hatten über Altona nachgedacht?

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Januar 2013)

VIel Spaß in harburg


----------



## Brook (19. Januar 2013)

Hat einer Lust mich nach Rissen zu begleiten oder noch 1x Volkspark .... oder wieder HaBe?!

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (20. Januar 2013)

Sooo ... heute dann also in der Kiesgrube bei Rissen unterwegs gewesen. Habe dort schon ein paar schicke Lines, der Pumptrack kommt bestimmt im Sommer gut. Ach ... und der GROßE ist keine 8 Meter! Gemacht habe ich Ihn alleine und ohne Vollvisier dann aber natürlich nicht, dafür den ersten großen der rechten Line zumindest 1x etwas knapp auf die Kante gesetzt. Is aber alles noch heil, Bike und Landekante 

So, am meisten Spaß hatte ich die Tage dann doch im Volkspark ... wie siehts in der kommenden Woche mit einem Nightride aus, wer hat Interesse?

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha86 (20. Januar 2013)

Nightride, wie und wo und wie lange ?


----------



## Brook (20. Januar 2013)

Alpha86 schrieb:


> Nightride, wie und wo und wie lange ?



Weiß nich, entweder HaBe oder vielleicht im Volkspark etwas "spielen"?! Schlag was vor ... muss nur leider tagsüber arbeiten, eigentlich Di. und Do. ins McFit .... sonst hätte ich Zeit und Lust!!

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (22. Januar 2013)

So, morgen gehts dann los mitm abi...

ach freue ich mich schon aufn sommer wenn ich das alles hinter mir habe und aufm radl sitze   

Luki


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Januar 2013)

Viel glück!!


----------



## lukidtm (22. Januar 2013)

danke


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Januar 2013)

Brauchste nicht! Viel Erfolg


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Januar 2013)

^^ genau, viel Erfolg und das nötige Glück Luki beim Abi! 



Fr. will ich bei der Critical Mass mitfahren, danach muss ich aber schleunigst home, nächsten Tag is Frühschicht ...
und So werd ich raus Biken, wenn ich meine Hausarbeit bis dahin fertig bekomm ... also auch spontan - ruft mich an, geh vorher ma wieder wohl nicht on ...


Also VoPa find ich für Nightride bis jetzt noch immer perfekt ! war ja letztens erst über Dämmerung hinaus da am rumhüpfen 
Akkus werden zum Fr eh geladen und dann mal sehen ...

bis dennsen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2013)

KANN mir das jemand erklären mit der kritischen masse ? KOmme vielleicht mit wenn ich nicht arbeite .

Malte die neue Saison geht bald los , brauchst du noch neue handschuhe ? Ovp und diverse Größen


----------



## christophersch (23. Januar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> KANN mir das jemand erklären mit der kritischen masse ? KOmme vielleicht mit wenn ich nicht arbeite .
> 
> Malte die neue Saison geht bald los , brauchst du noch neue handschuhe ? Ovp und diverse Größen



Ich war zwar auch noch nicht dabei und habe es wohl auch nicht vor, aber was ich sagen kann ist, dass es darum geht mehr Akzeptanz für Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr zu bekommen, da der Radfahren selbst auch Teil des Verkehrs ist.

Was für Handschuhe haste denn? Ich hab evtl. auch Interesse, wenn nicht allzu teuer...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2013)

Oneal in blau von s bis xl
            in rot xl
            in schwarz m aber schon zurück gelegt

15 Euro Plus 4,30 versand

MUss Freitag eh arbeiten


----------



## hasardeur (23. Januar 2013)

Hast Du mal ein Bild von den Handschuhen (oder Modell)...O'Neal hat da ja ein reichhaltiges Angebot


----------



## christophersch (23. Januar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hast Du mal ein Bild von den Handschuhen (oder Modell)...O'Neal hat da ja ein reichhaltiges Angebot



würde mich auch interessieren. 
 @Banshee-Driver: Wenn du am WE radeln bist kannste sie nicht evtl mitnehmen, bzw. ich sie abholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2013)

ja klar chris ..... Handschuhe sind jetzt alle im bikemarkt


----------



## christophersch (23. Januar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> ja klar chris ..... Handschuhe sind jetzt alle im bikemarkt



 den blauen in L hätte ich dann gerne


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. Januar 2013)

ganz sicher ? dann leg ich den schonmal beiseite


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Januar 2013)

Maik, Welche Farben sind in Größe M noch vorhanden?


----------



## christophersch (24. Januar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> ganz sicher ? dann leg ich den schonmal beiseite



jop. Aber schwarze haste nicht zufällig noch, oder?
blau ist sonst aber auch gut


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2013)

In schwarz hatte ich nur einen der aber sofort weg war


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Januar 2013)

Gabs oder gibts für 15 Taler bei mx-bude inkl. t-shirt und sticker glaub ich...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2013)

vielen dank , sehr nett


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Januar 2013)

Sry Dude, aber sowas muss doch nicht sein, oder? 15 Tacken & dann noch n 5er Versand? 

Wir sind doch alle arme Biker, die keine Mark am Start haben weil alles ins Kack-Hobby fließt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (24. Januar 2013)

es sind 19.90 ohen sticker oder tshirt bei mx bude wenn ich das richtig sehe.

15â¬ fÃ¼r die sind schon nen guter preis  

Morgen gehts dann weiter mitm abi  


und immer freundlich bleiben hier  

luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Januar 2013)

ja ja ..... weiß ich bescheid


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Januar 2013)

lukidtm schrieb:


> es sind 19.90 ohne sticker oder tshirt bei mx bude wenn ich das richtig sehe.
> 
> 15â¬ fÃ¼r die sind schon nen guter preis
> 
> ...



finde ich auch


----------



## Brook (26. Januar 2013)

Es liegt etwas Neuschnee ... morgen früh also BIKEREI!!!! HaBe???

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (26. Januar 2013)

Wann ist bei Dir früh?


----------



## christophersch (26. Januar 2013)

Ich bin morgen auf jeden Fall auf dem Bock. Jemand Lust nach R***en zu kommen? Oder Blankenese?
 @Banshee-Driver: wie ist das mit den Handschuhen? Biste morgen auch Radfahren im Westen von HH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Januar 2013)

ICh warte auf meinen Dämpfer , noch nicht da :-/


----------



## christophersch (26. Januar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> ICh warte auf meinen Dämpfer , noch nicht da :-/



hmm. kein Zweitbike?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Januar 2013)

in 2 wochen hab ich nen 2t bike


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Januar 2013)

Wenns Wetter passt, will ich am Samstag in den Volkspark. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## goobeloo (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo! bin auch mal wieder im lande. 
Also mit der critial mass, kurz CM, läuft das so: es treffen sich "ganz spontan" alle biker, die davon wind bekommen, und radeln im gemütlichen tempo (15-20 km/h) durch hamburg. eine feste route gibt es nicht, da es sich hierbei nicht um eine demonstration handelt! deshalb muss auch nix angekündigt oder bei der polizei angemeldet werden! der treffpunkt wird am selben tag u.a. bei FB bekannt gegeben und dort finden sich dann in der regel 400-1100 fahrer ein! je nach wetterlage 
sinn der ganzen aktion ist es, darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass auch fahrradfahrer teilnehmer am verkehr sind und ihren eigenen raum auf den straßen brauchen. natürlich hat jeder seine eigenen gründe da mitzufahren, ob es nun darum geht das fahrrad als verkehrsmittel mehr in die köpfe der menschen zu rücken oder auf die schlechten bedingungen für radfahrer in HH aufmerksam zu machen oder auch einfach nur mit 1000 andern mal auf der straße fahren zu dürfen ^^ 
zu grunde der gannzen aktion liegt der §27 der stvo: fährt man mit mehr als 16 leuten(die "kritische masse") fahrrad gilt man als verband(!) d.h. man bildet quasi ein fahrzeug und muss demnach zusamenbleiben, sprich wenn der erste teilnehmer dieses verbandes über eine grüne ampel fährt sind alle anderen teilnehmer dazu verpflichtet im zu folgen, egal ob die ampel zwischendurch auf rot springt oder nicht. außerdem sind wir dann verpflichtet auf der fahrbahn zu fahren.
das ganze findet jeden letzten freitag im monat statt 
ist wirklich ne klasse aktion ,finde ich. wird aber natürlich auch heftig diskutiert, wie viel sinn oder unsinn das ganze macht..
am besten man macht mal mit und bildet sich seine eigene meinung darüber 
http://www.criticalmass-hamburg.de/fotos-vom-25-januar-2013/#more-938


ich werd morgen nachm mittag ne kleine tour durch blankenese machen, wenn jemand mit will, kann er gerne schreiben!

guten start in die woche euch allen @_Lord Shadow_ : jo ich hätte schonmal bock! 
gruß


----------



## lukidtm (29. Januar 2013)

Soo


bin mitm abi durch, bike ist wieder fit.. was geht am wochenende? 

Ntrails? 

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Januar 2013)

VoPa. Da hat sich richtig was getan, macht saumäßig Spaß und ist für jeden was dabei Ich fahre auf jeden Fall hin, Tag wird nach Wetter entschieden.


----------



## lukidtm (30. Januar 2013)

hmm volkspark ist irwie net soo meins... ma sehen 


zum fotos machen ists aufjedenfall doof da  

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Januar 2013)

Du sollst fahren. Und seit dein Rad kaputt ist, hat sich da richtig viel getan. Saumäßig gut gebaut und richtig spaßig.
Und du hast letzten zwei YN 560 bei Facebook gepostet. Also keine Ausreden bei den Fotos


----------



## lukidtm (30. Januar 2013)

na wenn sich da seit herbst wieder was getan hat kann man ja hin....

aber ma sehen was das wetter sacht..  

und der blitz macht den hintergrund des bildes auchnet schöner wenn er nur braun ist  

sag mal bescheid wann du dahin willst, vllt schlies ich mich an  

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Januar 2013)

Bei Nicolo siehts auch nicht besser aus und da kann man bei Nässe echt nicht fahren, selbst mit fetten Reifen.
Ich sach bescheid, bzw. guck hier rein!


----------



## lukidtm (30. Januar 2013)

hmm die Ntrails kenn ich halt nicht.

Okai ich guck hier dann eh rein die tage


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Januar 2013)

Nicolo sollten wir mal bei Trockenheit angehen, dann ist das super.


----------



## Speetrip (30. Januar 2013)

Nicolo?


----------



## lukidtm (30. Januar 2013)

Ntrails  

jo wenn ich zeit hab bin ich deffinitiv dabei!  

Luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Du sollst fahren. Und seit dein Rad kaputt ist, hat sich da richtig viel getan. Saumäßig gut gebaut und richtig spaßig.
> Und du hast letzten zwei YN 560 bei Facebook gepostet. Also keine Ausreden bei den Fotos


An welchem Datum warst du denn dort, dass du das so gut beurteilen könntest!  
Also bei mir siehts sehr eng aus, habe schon einiges vor am WE.
Schule macht da in nächster Zeit auch einiges an Freizeit platt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Januar 2013)

Kriegste nicht Zeugnisse?

Wir waren vor 2 Wochen da


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Januar 2013)

bei dem wetter würde ich n-trails auch nicht so sehr empfehlen, wartet lieber ab, bis es bisschen trockener geworden ist


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. Januar 2013)

volkspark ist vor allem geduldet von der stadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (30. Januar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> volkspark ist vor allem geduldet von der stadt



gibts aktuelle Fotos? oder nur kommen->gucken->fahren?

biste Sonntag evtl radfahren und kannst die Handschuhe mitbringen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2013)

MUSst mal in meine Galerie schauen da Sind welche . 
BRaucht noch jemand Ne neue qualitativ hoch wertige neue stütze ? handSchuhe gibts auch noch


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2013)

FAhren kann ich erst ab dem 15ten frühestens da beide BIKES nicht laufen , bei einem muss der Dämpfer befüllt werden und Neue bushings , und der man dafür kann früher nicht , und das andere bike muss zusammen gebaut werden sowie Dämpfer Entlüften .... ABer hat ja nix mit den handschuhen zu tun , das geht ja auch so . Nicolo kriegt seine heute


----------



## MTWTFSS (31. Januar 2013)

bin dann auch wieder radfahrtechnisch dabei da der rahmen endlich da ist haha, falls jemand einen schönen railsattel (am liebsten schwarz) in richtung Rennrad hat kann er mir gerne bescheid sagen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Januar 2013)

Schönes eisen


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2013)

Wer kommt am Samstag in den VP? Sollte einigermaßen trocken sein, Sonntag solls eher schneien.
TreffeN: So um 13:00 in Stellingen? Dann haben wir ein paar Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> TreffeN: So um 13:00 in Stellingen? Dann haben wir ein paar Stunden.


Ist mir zu früh, komme Freitag spät heim und muss noch Zeitungen austragen Samstagmorgen. 
Udn zeugnisse ahbe ich gestern bekommen ja, aber wir haben den Februar durch jede Woche Klausuren und im März steht Abiturlernen und einiges bezüglich WeLoveDirtyBass an.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2013)

Will keiner? Auch nicht Sonntag?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (1. Februar 2013)

Ich muss ma gucken ob ich morgen fahre, wenn dann mit Frauchen... Denke also eher Harburger Berge rumtouren...


----------



## Mr.Nox (1. Februar 2013)

Ich würde gerne, aber ich fahr Sonntag 2Wochen auf Skiexkursion mit der Uni. Da will ich lieber nichts riskieren


----------



## HamburgerBerg (1. Februar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich war zwar auch noch nicht dabei und habe es wohl auch nicht vor, aber was ich sagen kann ist, dass es darum geht mehr Akzeptanz für Radfahrer im Straßenverkehr zu bekommen, da der Radfahren selbst auch Teil des Verkehrs ist.




WAAARUM ???      aber warum nur ? 




bitte kommt da mal mit und bildet Eure eigene Meinung, ich fand das gut und will wiedder hin - kommt gerne mit 





was wurde im VoPa geändert? ich bin gespannt!!!

dass die Anliegerkurve der N-Trails weg is is ja mal dooooof ... aber ich finde, die gehen bei jedem Wetter klar, is einiges vllt leichter bei optimalen Bedingungen, aber das is ja überall so!

Popp hat sich angeblich auch so viel getan ... 
ich freu mich schon sooo, eeeendlich mal wieder BIKEN  ... aaaber ich schick wohlmöglich Gabel und Dämpfer bald ein, außer ich mach es selber mit Kumpel ... muss ich ma sehen... so viele Unklarheiten stehen im Raum...



... verkackter Alk am Rande, letztes WE hab ich Bergfest gefeiert vom letzten Jahr und da war ich zu fertig und sonst halt am Arbeiten ...  hab ich mich geärgert, Leute! war schönes Wetter ... wär aber auch so fast zu fertig gewesen, um ordentlich die Reifen rollen zu lassen.


Heute u. morgen muss ich hart büffeln für Hausarbeit, hoff aber Sonn. 'ne Runde fahren zu können, wenn ich halt fertig bin!
wird alles SEHR spontan, aber wer da dabeii sein will - bitte mich anrufen !!! für die danach kommenden WE's plan ich nächste Woche - und meld mich hier 



an Luk : wie war? ich denk, ich hör von Dir, hm ?!


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2013)

Ich fahre Morgen nicht. Sonntag jemand dabei?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2013)

CHristophersch treffen wir uns Sonntag wegen den handschuhen ? ABer nicht in früh , hab das ganze Wochenende Nachtschicht


----------



## Alpha86 (1. Februar 2013)

Also, ich war gestern in Vopa und es war Saaaauuuu matschig gestern war kein fahren möglich


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Februar 2013)

HArburger berge ist dann normalerweise mit passenden reifen schön Spaßig


----------



## Marcus_xXx (2. Februar 2013)

Bombenwetter heute, da fahr ich doch mittags ma 2-3h!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (2. Februar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> CHristophersch treffen wir uns Sonntag wegen den handschuhen ? ABer nicht in früh , hab das ganze Wochenende Nachtschicht



Gerne. Aber eigentlich wollte ich hier im Westen bleiben. Sprich Blankenese, Homespot etc.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Februar 2013)

VIELLeicht in der Mitte treffen ?


----------



## christophersch (2. Februar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> VIELLeicht in der Mitte treffen ?



Sprich zwischen Blankenese und Homespot? Gerne 
Sind dein/e Bike/s wieder fit? 

Ich wollte auch den Singletrail wieder fit machen. Ist also für jeden was dabei


----------



## lukidtm (2. Februar 2013)

home und singletrail morgen klingt gut, wenn ich hier net mehr so viel helfen muss komm ich rum!  Wenns wetter wieder so nice ist wie heut mit fotokrams  

Luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. Februar 2013)

Ne beim einen Dämpfer befülle. beim anderen fehlen nur noch kleinteile


----------



## christophersch (2. Februar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Ne beim einen Dämpfer befülle. beim anderen fehlen nur noch kleinteile



Hm. Wo könntest du denn hinkommen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2013)

ALtona ..... HAB bis Montag noch Nachtschicht deswegen kann ich nicht groß reisen


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Um welche Handschuhe geht's eigentlich??! Hatte das ja letztens falsch mitbekommen...


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

um O'neal Element Gloves ....  

und bei MX Bude ist das angebot mit O'neal Revelution handschuhen, also nen anderer typ.


Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Die hier? http://www.ix-motoparts.eu/PB/0397-308.jpg

Bei MX-Bude sind Reactor Gloves, die hab ich jetzt ne Saison durchgefahren und die lösen sich so langsam aber sicher auf...  Sind die Element n bissel "stabiler"?

Marcus


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

also die element bieten halt keine art panzer oder so aber sie bieten gruten grip und mein erstes paar hat sich nach 1.5 jahren angefangen aufzulösen aber auch nur sehr gering.  

also ich fahr jetzt mit meinem 2ten paar und bin ansich sehr zufrieden, nur sie haben halt keinen hartschalen schutz wie es bei anderen handschuhen gibt. 

Luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2013)

ALso nur noch die wenigsten handSchuhe haben panzerung .... WOzu auch ? Wenn du mit der hand gegen nen Baum ballerst nützt dir das auch nicht viel .... UNd was die haltbarkeit angeht kann ich nur sagen sie sind günstig , selbst wenn sie sich nach einem Jahr auflösen ist das Vertretbar.Hatte hartschalen handSchuhe aus dem Motorrad Bereich mal probiert , haben kein viertelJahr gehalten und waren doppelt sm teuer


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

So war auch meine Überlegung.. ^^ Hatte mir im letzten Sommer die Reactor von O´Neal geholt, wie gesagt.. jetzt lösen die sich langsam auf, liegt aber sicher auch am Waschen. Diese Protektoren darauf sind für mich nur n nettes, optisches Gimmick, Sinn haben die mEn. nicht wirklich.

Sind die Element n bissel dicker als die Reactor? Hab noch n Satz Giro Xen, aber die kannst bei dem Wetter komplett knicken, da ziehts überall durch. Die Reactor sind schon n bissel dicker, aber wenn die nach ner gewissen Zeit nass sind, sind se auch eher so für Frostfinger geeignet..


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

richtig dick sind die nicht und in die waschmaschiene stecken sollte man sie auch nicht, aber  Braunlage bei teilweis enoch eis und leichtem schneefall geht damit auch, wenn man die hände halt bewegt  beim fahren  Also duchziehen tut es nicht würd ich sagen. Wasserdicht kannste aber total knicken  

luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Ey, könnt ihr euch mal einen Thread aufmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Mimimiiimmmiiii? 

Nicht in die Wäsche? Wie machst Du die denn sauber wenn die eingesaut sind, nachdem man (mal wieder) Äste und Baumstämme von den Trails entfernen musste, die nette Spaziergänger dort als zusätzliche spannende Attraktion dort hingebastelt haben?


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

handwäsche  

also im waschbecken mit der hand auswaschen   das schleudern in der maschiene mögen sie nicht so ^^


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2013)

WO steht hier denn das es nur um treff Date geht ? gibt zur Not ja noch Bang With Friends . Ansonsten gibts noch die Rubrik last Minute malte


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

nananana, nicht so harsch mit dem kleinen Malte..  Er war wahrscheinlich nur verwirrt dass so schnell neue Antworten angezeigt wurden.. ^^

Handwäsche, ja sicher.. ^^ Da hab ich ja voll bock drauf! xD


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

wenn du willst das sie sauber sind und länger leben bleibt dir nichts andere übrig  steht sogar irwie in den handschuhen das man sie nicht in die waschmaschiene packen soll  

also handwäsche oder öfter neue kaufen oder garnicht waschen


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Grml, dann wirds wohl darauf hinauslaufen dass ich die kommenden Teile im Waschbecken waschen werde.. 
Ständig neukaufen stinkt, genau wie die Dinger so siffig lassen..


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

soo dramatisch ist handwäsche auch nicht, warm wasser rein, bissn einwiechen lassen und so halt  

schaffst du schon  

Luki


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Danke für dein Vertrauen, ich denke auch das ichs hinbekommen werde. 
So, heute wollt ich eig. wieder raus, hat sich aber erledigt, da ich nich schon wieder alleine cruisen wollte. Hmpf, hoffen wir dass das Wetter kommendes WE vllt. noch n bissel wärmer ist.. 







]


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2013)

NEttes radel


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

@Marcus: Ich werde hier noch mitschreiben, aber es ist häufig einfach anstrengend sich hier durch Seiten von Smalltalk zu kämpfen, um die Wocheendpläne zu finden. Und ich kenne mindestens 4 Leute, mit denen ich gerne gefahren bin, die hier nicht mehr reinschauen, weil es ihnen zuviel Gelaber ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Das is das Problem, das isn Forum und kein reiner Veranstaltungskalender..  Leben & leben lassen Malte & Co..


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Jo, deshalb bin ich ja ausgewichen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2013)

WENn du gerne mit ihnen gefahren bist kennst ja wohl schon ein bischen daher gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten , telefonieren , sms, Pm , Email usw ..... KANn doch nicht sein dieses gejammer


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

stimmt dir ja ansich zu malten,

vllt sollten wir diesen thread zum labern verwenden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453537&page=44 .

und den hier zum verabreden? 

Luki


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Den kannte ich nicht mal, aber von mir aus gern..!


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Das war mal der Gedanke, aber das hat nicht geklappt, da irgendjemand das so überhaupt nicht eingesehen hat.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2013)

NEin sollten wir nicht , wieso auch ? DANN SOLLEN DIE GEFÄLLIGST DAS TELEFON BENUTZEN ODER EMAIL , VON MIR AUS AUCH BRIEFTAUBE.

FÜR diejenigen unter uns die es nicht wissen kann ich ja gerne mal den Post ins leben rufen womit dieses thread gegründet wurde 2009


 Moin

ich bin gerade dabei mich mit dem Thema Freeride zu befassen, im April ist daher auch schon nen Bikeparkbesuch im Harz geplant. Nun wollt ich ma wissen wen es hier noch so in hohen Norden gibt der diese Art des bikens praktiziert??? Wo fahrt ihr, was fahrt ihr, wo kauft ihr und habt ihr Tipps aller Art für mich!!?? Evtl. kann man sich ja zusammenrotten und gemeinsam was machen! Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme

Gruß

Christian


ICH kann da nicht lesen das es nur um Termine geht . WEm es hier nicht passt ist ganz einfach im falschen thread 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=314752


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2013)

SO malte und jetzt erzähl du mir nochmal was von einsehen . SO wie ich das sehe bist du hier falsch , nicht wir


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Das war sehr investigativ von dir. 
Ich habe nix gegen Reden, aber es gibt hier massenhaft Threads für alles Mögliche und dann wird in einem Thread, der ewig zum Verabreden und planen genutzt wurde ewig über Handschuhwäsche geredet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2013)

JA mein Gott was willst du denn ? DU quackst doch rum nicht wir


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2013)

DAnn habt ihr euch aber ganz schön lange nicht ans Thema gehalten....


----------



## Blackdog1981 (3. Februar 2013)

wer lust auf O,neal hat, kann in Langenhorn beim Kollegen im Laden vorbei schauen 





es kommen noch viel mehr Sachen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2013)

TRaurige aktion


----------



## Blackdog1981 (3. Februar 2013)

warum Traurige aktion??


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

jetzt macht doch nicht son sinnloses hickhack hier.. das führt doch nru zu ärger. und den gab es ansich sehr wenig hier zum glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackdog1981 (3. Februar 2013)

ich kann doch hier rein Posten was ich will und wenn ich für ein Kollege Werbung mache ich doch nicht schlimm oder??


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

darum gehts grad garnicht jose, sondern um den kram davor  

das ist cool das der nun O'neal hat!


----------



## hasardeur (3. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute, wohin soll den diese Diskussion führen? Hier kommt doch eh nichts Vernünftiges mehr raus. Es gibt ja jetzt einen reinen Verabredungs-Thread. Also kann hier weiter gelabert und im anderen Thread Termine gemacht werden. Klare Verhältnisse, finde ich klasse.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (3. Februar 2013)

Aso ok.


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

In den anderen Thread bitte nur TOURENVERABREDUNGEN!!!!


----------



## hasardeur (3. Februar 2013)

Für mich eh klar


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Fein das wir das nun klären konnten..  Mir war hier immer zuwenig los, höchstens mal n paar Ergüsse wann wer wo EVENTUELL fahren will..  

Aber nun gut, dann seht zu dass der andere Thread auch oben bleibt, so dass man da regelmässig gucken kann was ansteht.. ^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Abo


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Fein das wir das nun klären konnten..  Mir war hier immer zuwenig los, höchstens mal n paar Ergüsse wann wer wo EVENTUELL fahren will..
> 
> Aber nun gut, dann seht zu dass der andere Thread auch oben bleibt, so dass man da regelmässig gucken kann was ansteht.. ^^


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Also ma im Ernst, find ich iwie doof mit den 3 unterschiedlichen Threads, aber nun gut.. -.- Dann muss ich wohl 2 Abos hinzufügen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

muss man durch 

so ich hatte mal wieder lust aufs bearbeiten... häng immernoch an meinen Thale bilder  

naja mal wieder was von mir: 




konstruktive kritik ist wie immer erwünscht, und wenns gefällt auch gern auf den stern klicken  

Luki


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Er is son richtiger DH Pro, wa? ^^ Da bin ich ja noch Kilometer von entfernt..


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2013)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## christophersch (3. Februar 2013)

Also Radfahren war heute richtig gut. Perfekter Grip und richtig schnell.

Trotzdem war ich der einzige und in der selben Zeit wurden hier 3 neue Seiten geschrieben und es wird über den Sinn dieses Threads philosophiert. Das finde ich etwas seltsam.


----------



## christophersch (3. Februar 2013)

Braucht zufÃ¤llig jemand ein Auto von euch?

(Skoda Fabia 03- 5TÃ¼r- 129k km- Silber- gut zum Rad transportieren- wenig Verbrauch- neues Getriebe- sehr guter Zustand)

2400â¬VHB


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Kann ja nix dafür, dass dein Spot in Rissen ist


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Februar 2013)

Kann nicht fahren  + Nachtschicht


----------



## christophersch (3. Februar 2013)

...war auch eher allgemeiner formuliert  hier in Blankenese/Wedel usw. gibt's eigentlich schon recht viele die fahren. Die meisten habe ich aber Monate lang nicht gesehen. Da ist in Lüneburg, wo ich vor 3 Woche war deutlich mehr los. Dort sind wir zu 11t gefahren


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

ich wusste garnet das du heut am trail bist  :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (3. Februar 2013)

lukidtm schrieb:


> ich wusste garnet das du heut am trail bist  :O



Und deshalb fährste selbst nicht ?!


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

ne allein an nen trail fahren mag ich überhaupt nicht. 

Hätt heute eh keine zeit gehabt da ich hier wegen renovieren usw geholfen habe  

Luki


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

Jaja, immer ne Ausrede..  ich wollt ja auch, aber nur jumpen geht für mich mangels können nicht klar & ewiglange Touren sind auch raus... Also noch ne Woche warten.. :/


----------



## Brook (3. Februar 2013)

lukidtm schrieb:


> muss man durch
> 
> so ich hatte mal wieder lust aufs bearbeiten... häng immernoch an meinen Thale bilder
> 
> ...



Das is Gerki Mausi ....kennt ihr Euch?! War schon zu Besuch bei mir und kommt vielleicht kommende Woche noch 1x vorbei!

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lukidtm (3. Februar 2013)

Ne kenn ihn nicht, ich war nur beim GDC lauf in Thale und hab halt fotos gemacht, er hat mir auch schon ne nachricht geschrieben  

Luki


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. Februar 2013)

Luki, das Bild sieht fett aus ... kuck mal in Deine Nachrichten ... ich glaub da steht noch ne Antwort aus ;D würd mich jedenfalls freun !

dieses WE geht nur so halb bei mir, So früh Arbeit also entweder Fr nach Nacht, oder Sa ... Son Abend vllt - aber alles recht spontan und nicht sooo weit (sorry Malte) - muss noch nicht dichthaltenden Tubeless-Mamantel mit Schlauch versorgen und dann wär FR bereit - oder ich komm mit 'm AM daher ...

ich freu mich von Euch zu hören, geh aber wohl erst wieder nächste WE on ...

bis dennsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. Februar 2013)

---=== ::: UPDATE :::===---


SONNTAG  plane ich HaBes nach Frühschicht - ich habe dann (HOFFENTLICH) um 1415 ca. beim Außenmühlenteich Feierabend - da wird höchst warscheinlich nur gekurvt und gestrampelt, etwas Kondition wieder aufbauen und Spaß haben, ohne Niveau-Minimum ... wer will - ruft mich bitte an- würd mich über Gesellschaft sicher freuen... Wetter soll ja erträglich bleiben das WE ... weil auf Arbeit lass ich nur mein AM stehen ... also maximal was ich mit dem Rad anstell, aber da kann dann auch jeder mit.


Ich geh gleich Schlafen nach Nachtschicht ... heute Nachmittag/ Morgen versuch ich mein FR wieder startklar zu machen, will noch VoPa oder sonstwo rumhüpfen ... aber da muss ich sehn, hab ja noch anderes zu Tun/ vor ... die nächsten Wochen und WE sehen sonst besser aus  *Vorfreude*


bis dennsen


----------



## Mocambo01 (8. Februar 2013)

HamburgerBerg, du hast ne PM... Mocambo01


----------



## HamburgerBerg (14. Februar 2013)

also am Son war es in den Habes übelst geil !!!
war zum Schluss kalt, aber erst kurz vor Dämmerung, davor 1,5 Std bischn rumgekurvt und das war endgeil ...
ich hab jetzt auch die Kante gesehn, wo immer schön Droppen geübt wird - bin da mal mit meinem AM runter  gute Übungsstelle 




am morgen Nachmittag oder am WE vllt was geplant? hab komplett frei und muss lernen, aber für etwas Glücksgefühl im Blut und was für die Kondition morgens/ mittags ... µ_d kannst ja ma durchrufen ...


sonst gern im VoPa oder sooo gern rumgespringe ... hauptsache nicht allein!

wer bei dem Wetter dabei wär, durchrufen oder SMS is wie immer die Devise


----------



## christophersch (14. Februar 2013)

sonntag wird defiti - definitiv geballert!


----------



## lukidtm (14. Februar 2013)

biste am Hometrail chris??


----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Februar 2013)

Hab noch handschuhe und sattelstützen , beides neu


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2013)

Sa oder So VoPa! Wer ist dabei?


----------



## hasardeur (14. Februar 2013)

Bin dabei, egal welcher Tag


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Februar 2013)

Dann Samstag, außer es regnet. 12:19 ab Buchholz? Dann sind wir kurz nach 13:00 in Stellingen und warten so bis 13:15, falls jemand dazu stoßen will.


----------



## christophersch (14. Februar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Hab noch handschuhe und sattelstützen , beides neu



oh ja. die hätte ich beinahe vergessen. Lass Sonntag mal irgendwie treffen.



lukidtm schrieb:


> biste am Hometrail chris??



jop. Aber ich würde auch woanders mal rumgucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D3KO (15. Februar 2013)

Moin! 
Bin zwar recht lang hier angemeldet aber eigendlich doch sehr neu hier.
Ich hab mich mit meinem freund am sonntag so gegen 13 uhr an der haltestelle harburg rathaus verabredet und wir wollen hoch zum kuhtrift und danach richtung fischbecker heide radeln. 
Wir haben zwei (ca) 17kg freeride schleudern und wollen einfach mal gucken was alles so in der nähe ist. Sind also nicht die schnellsten  
Danach wollen wir in richtung fischbeker heide fahren und da mal gucken was da alles geblieben ist. 
Bin vor ca 4-5 jahren mal dort aktiv gefahren und weiss nun nichtmehr was alles noch aktulell ist.

LG!


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2013)

Wir verschieben den VoPa auf Sonntag, gleiche Zeit


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Februar 2013)

CHris mit Sonntag kann ich erst ab 17 Uhr bescheid geben


----------



## Jo0ken (17. Februar 2013)

D3KO ich glaube in Fischbek steht nichts mehr von früher. Da wurde alles platt gemacht...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. Februar 2013)

was mal war weiß ich nicht in Fischbek, aber in den HaBes is schon was zu finden, ganz nett 


Wer am Fr auf der Critical Mass dabei is, wird mich dann da wohl auch sehn ... höchstwarscheinlich mit FF Helm und eines der Fullies ...

Am WE wird an einem Tag auch mal VoPa gerockt, warsch. So ... wer mit will, rufe mich an


----------



## Brook (18. Februar 2013)

Ich werde am kommenden Wochenende endlich mal wieder den Deister rocken ... ab in die Heimat 

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Note 10.1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## D3KO (22. Februar 2013)

Wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich ist, DANKE!


----------



## Brook (22. Februar 2013)

Neubauten?! Lohnt sich... war vor 4 Wochen da, war lustig... aber morgen würde eben auch eine Tour in den HaBe gehen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. Februar 2013)

D3KO schrieb:


> Wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich ist, DANKE!



Sieht iwie anders aus, seitdem ich das letzte mal da war.. ^^ könnte morgen auch ne gaaaanz sanfte runde fahren.. ma schauen was das wetter sacht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2013)

Im VoPa habe ich jemanden getroffen, der meinte, dass am Kuhtrifft alles abgerissen wird, da die Stadt es an privat verkauft wird.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. Februar 2013)

Hat oder wird? 

Kann natürlich sein, aber was haben die da verkauft? und wieviel von dem Waldstück, das geht ja doch n paar Meter weit rein...


----------



## D3KO (22. Februar 2013)

"Die bestehenden Waldflächensollen gemäß den Vorgaben des Hamburgischen Landeswaldgesetzes und in Abstimmung mit den forstlich relevanten Fachdienststellen unverändert forstwirtschaftlich weiter bewirtschaftet werden."

Hier zu lesen:
https://www.buergerschaft-hh.de/Parldok/Cache/33D1463D7215C6B0BF0107A0.pdf

Man kann also hoffen. Hab jedoch auch in der lokalzeitung hier was von "grundsanierung" des gesamten gebietes gelesen. 

Fährt sich alles recht spaßig muss ich sagen  Im sommer gut versteckt, bin ca 3 jahre lang mit dem longboard dran vorbeigefahren ohne es wahr zu nehmen


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2013)

Die haben wohl jemanden getroffen und der habe gesagt, dass sie das Gebiet gekauft haben und forstwirtschaftlich nutzen wollen, und die im Frühjahr alles abreißen wollen, wegen Haftung.


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Februar 2013)

Also ich werde sobald meine neue Gabel eingetroffen ist, seeehr viel Zeit bei mir verbringen und alle vertriebenen Biker gerne aufnehmen


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2013)

Neue Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (22. Februar 2013)

als ich gemessen habe, dass nach letztem Update mein Eisenross komplett ohne Schummeln 16,36Kg gewogen hat, dacht ich mir, kann ich mir meinen Traum einer 2008er Fox 40 mit Titanfeder erlauben und müsste dann rund 16,86kg wiegen für 200mm vorne und hinten ohne Luftfeder ganz anständig  

Vllt. dann nochmal Tubelessumbau, mal sehen


----------



## MTWTFSS (22. Februar 2013)

gute Idee ich werde wohl sonntag in malente sein und das neue radl mal einfahren.


----------



## christophersch (22. Februar 2013)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> als ich gemessen habe, dass nach letztem Update mein Eisenross komplett ohne Schummeln 16,36Kg gewogen hat, dacht ich mir, kann ich mir meinen Traum einer 2008er Fox 40 mit Titanfeder erlauben und müsste dann rund 16,86kg wiegen für 200mm vorne und hinten ohne Luftfeder ganz anständig
> 
> Vllt. dann nochmal Tubelessumbau, mal sehen



Yeah!! 
Die alten 40's sind wunderbar. Rouven hatte ja auch mal eine (2007er meines Erachtens) und ich bin selten eine so schön funktionierende Gabel gefahren. Nur leider hat er sich die Kartusche an Druckstufen Knopf im Steinfeld rausgerissen.... Was ein Jammer


----------



## Daddelmann (22. Februar 2013)

Ja, selbst mit der zu harten Feder von Alex, war es immer ein Traum und liebäugelte schon immer. Nun sollte es geschehen  Ich habe mir nun genau die gleiche, wie Alex bestellt, nur diesmal die Feder für mein Gewicht


----------



## christophersch (22. Februar 2013)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> Ja, selbst mit der zu harten Feder von Alex, war es immer ein Traum und liebäugelte schon immer. Nun sollte es geschehen  Ich habe mir nun genau die gleiche, wie Alex bestellt, nur diesmal die Feder für mein Gewicht



Klasse. Halte uns auf dem Laufenden. Vor allem was Fotos angeht


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Februar 2013)

Geht heute iwo iwas?


----------



## MTWTFSS (23. Februar 2013)

hm also meine 09er 40 hat mir um ehrlich zu sein damals nicht so wahnsinnig gefallen. war tauglich ja ansich alles gut aber irgendwie nicht so mein Geschmack.


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Februar 2013)

kann ich verstehen, ist auch nicht jedemanns geschmack. ich bin, nicht so der boxxer typ, auch wenn ich das grundkonzept von rock shox mal richtig gut finde.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Februar 2013)

nicolo, hattest du vor heute an deine trails zu fahren?


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Februar 2013)

Spot leider seit längerem zerstört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (23. Februar 2013)

ok das mit den trails ist ranzig wenn du paar helfende hände brauchst sag einfach bescheid! nochmal zur 40er wie gesagt an sich echt gut aber irgendwie war mir meine zu schwammig und wabbelig im federweg. mag da meine boxxer lieber die ist schön straff und direkt.


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Februar 2013)

jip, kann ich gut nachvollziehen.

 also ich würde nächstes wochenende an den trails arbeiten und sollte mein bike bis dahin fertig sein, auch damit kommen  noch jemand interesse?


----------



## MTWTFSS (23. Februar 2013)

nächtes wochenende klingt gut. muss mal schauen wie ich da arbeite.


----------



## DerArzt (23. Februar 2013)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> moin, sorry habe es erst jetzt gesehen, bin dieses wochenende leider ziemlich ausgebucht und irgendjemand hat an den trails gearbeitet, sodass man erstmal ne schaufel anlegen muss, bevor es fahrbahr ist, schade... vor allem bei dem frost



jap,kann ich bestätigen.
marcus und ich waren heut´ dort und ich war doch überrascht, dass die anfahrt auf den table wieder steht..

war sehr frostig heute


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Februar 2013)

Ah alles klar, ich hoffe es war trotzdem spaßig!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Februar 2013)

So spaßig wies für nen Invaliden & nen Rookie bei dem Eiswind & Schnee da oben sein kann..


----------



## DerArzt (23. Februar 2013)

hab das mit nem rollstuhl versucht, aber man kommt damit so schlecht an den kickern vorbei..

die anfahrt auf den kleinen double/kicker mit anschliessendem table nimmt aber etwas speed. ich meine damit den holzaufbau -aber das wird an der natur liegen.
da ich den kleinen double davor nicht nehme, kriecht man nur so durch den anlieger^^

springt eig. jmd. den kleinen roadgap in die doppelanlieger? (auf der line mit dem table).


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2013)

Ja. Das Gap danach auch. Alles andere auf der Linie war letzthin nicht fertig.


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Februar 2013)

malte, du warst auch heute da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (23. Februar 2013)

Da habt ihr durchaus recht, sobald es nicht mehr frostig ist, pläne ich schon kräftigen weiterbau und umbau. Je mehr leute wir nachher sind und auch am selben abgestimmten projekt arbeiten und nicht wie aktuell an verschiedenen projekten jeder einzelne, desto besser und flüßiger wird es, macht mehr spaß und das wollen wir auch alle


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2013)

Ne, ich war irgendwann nach Weihnachten da.

Mitbauen würd ich gerne mal wieder.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Februar 2013)

Same here...


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Februar 2013)

Das ist eine super basis für den bau von super Trails


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Februar 2013)

Wie isn das da eig, kann man da bauen wie man will? Also als Beispiel nen komplett neuen weg anlegen?


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Februar 2013)

Spot leider seit längerem zerstört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Februar 2013)

Sauber, bin gespannt.. Meine frage hatte den Hintergrund, dass ich gern irgendwo nen richtigen anfängertrail bauen würde, ohne Sprünge "am Anhang" etc, da Scheiß ich mich noch ein vor... :/


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Februar 2013)

Spot leider seit längerem zerstört.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Februar 2013)

Wir sind da gestern so 3-4 Strecken runter, vllt. war der da schon bei.. ^^ Hoffe das Wetter wird bald besser, so dass man mal wieder ordentlich fahren und auch mal buddeln kann..


----------



## DerArzt (24. Februar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Wir sind da gestern so 3-4 Strecken runter, vllt. war der da schon bei.. ^^ Hoffe das Wetter wird bald besser, so dass man mal wieder ordentlich fahren und auch mal buddeln kann..



7 Zwerge, 7 Zwerge, 7 Zwerge HOOOO... 7 Zwerge, 7 Zwerge, 7 Zwerge GO GO GO!!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Februar 2013)

DerArzt schrieb:


> 7 Zwerge, 7 Zwerge, 7 Zwerge HOOOO... 7 Zwerge, 7 Zwerge, 7 Zwerge GO GO GO!!



Hatter wieder Lack geschnüffelt?


----------



## DerArzt (24. Februar 2013)

haha.

sagt mal Leute, kennt ihr ne gute gabel, die an meinem PITCH sinn macht? im moment ist eine sector dran, die ist mir aber für berg-runter zu...ähm..ja. sector halt.
´ne fox coil macht wohl wenig sinn in abstimmung mit dem luftdämpfer hinten.
habt ihr nen tipp für eine etwas stabilere (die sector hat glaube ich 32er standrohre) luft-gabel?


----------



## MTWTFSS (24. Februar 2013)

lyrik solo air wäre jetzt das einzige was mir so auf anhieb einfällt oder eine argyle rct.


----------



## DerArzt (24. Februar 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> lyrik solo air wäre jetzt das einzige was mir so auf anhieb einfällt oder eine argyle rct.



ja,an die dachte ich auch-bin die aber noch nicht gefahren.
hat die jmd. und würde mich zu einem "fühltest" einladen?

jetzt ärger ich mich,dass ich vor 2 jahren meine MZ 66 abgegeben habe -.-* (aber hey,dafür gab´s meine erste DC gabel,haha).

meint ihr,vom fahrverhalten etc wäre eine coil sinnfrei?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Februar 2013)

Das musst du doch wissen, was für dich sinnfrei ist. Bist auch nich soo leicht & klein, die Coil is immer linearer als ne Air...


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2013)

Nö. Coil ist goil. Die Lyrik SA ist schon nicht schlecht, aber wenn du günstig an eine Fox kommst ist das auch nicht verkehrt.
Eine Argyle in einem Pitch wäre Bullshit, da gehören 150-160mm rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (24. Februar 2013)

ich habe eine lyrik gerade im angebot, siehe in meinen anzeigen, da habe ich auch noch einen vorbau und steuersatz zu. könnte man dir individuell anpassen, wenn die 1.5" passen


----------



## DerArzt (24. Februar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Das musst du doch wissen, was für dich sinnfrei ist. Bist auch nich soo leicht & klein, die Coil is immer linearer als ne Air...



mir gehts auch um die kombi air hinten und coil vorne. ob jmd. damit erfahrungen gemacht hat.
an sich kenne ich coil ich mag das arbeiten, leider sind die schwerer und arbeiten anders als der hintere dämpfer..
 @Lordshadow (wollte dich gestern nochmal anrufen wg. des weges zu den n-trails,aber hatte deine nummer nicht mehr :-/ )
ne "günstige" fox.. widerspruch in sich 

auf eine 36er talas mit kshima könnt´ ich ja kurz fappen..
aber mit verkauf der sektor demnächst hatte ich an 200 aufschlag gedacht. denke da komme ich mit einer fox mit min. 34er rohren nicht weit..


----------



## DerArzt (24. Februar 2013)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich habe eine lyrik gerade im angebot, siehe in meinen anzeigen, da habe ich auch noch einen vorbau und steuersatz zu. könnte man dir individuell anpassen, wenn die 1.5" passen



glaube das pitch hat 1 1/8", aber selbst wenn, wäre der zeitpunkt noch nicht gekommen.. nett gemeint,aber wäre mir zu spontan.


----------



## christophersch (24. Februar 2013)

Coil macht immer Sinn. Egal, ob du nun hinten Luft fährst oder nicht.
jedoch würde ich bei dem Rahmen nicht über die 160mm hinausgehen (also bloß keine 66). das tut weder dem Rahmen, noch dem Fahrverhalten gut.

Guck sonst mal nach eine 36 Van RC2. Oder nach eine 36 Float RC2. Die gibts beide auch teilweise zu einem guten Kurs im Bikemarkt.
Eine Talas würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen. Die sacken je nach Fahrweise und Gewicht ganz gerne durch...


----------



## MTWTFSS (24. Februar 2013)

eigentlich komplette geschmackssache ob air oder coil. ich fahre in meinem turner hinten z.b. einen ccdb air also luft in nem dh rad ich mags sehr vorne hab ich allerdings noch coil wird aber auch später zu luft werden denke ich. ist halt komplett subjektiv was man lieber mag luft oder eben coil.

ich editier mal: wenn er solo air lyrik mit u turn nimmt kann er sich die auch auf seine 140/150mm runterdrehen und ans pitch anpassen. wieso sollte coil immer sinn machen? mittlerweile ist die luftferderung eigentlich fast genauso gut aber wie gesagt alles persönlicher geschmack.

und weiter editieren(ich sollte mehr posts lesen bevor ich antworte): also hinten luft vorne coil bereitet mir keinerlei probleme und fährt sich wunderbar. ne argyle ins pitch macht durchaus sinn matle wenn er die rct nimmt weil die 140mm fw hat ziemlich steif ist und gut funktioniert ist allerdings solo air.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. Februar 2013)

Ne Forty war auch immer nen kleiner Traum , aber nun Brauch ich ne 09 er Boxer wc


----------



## hasardeur (24. Februar 2013)

Lyrik Solo Air RC2 DH ist eine geile Gabel. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Für weniger als den Preis einer günstigen Fox-Inspektion habe ich sie noch von Lord Helmchen tunen lassen, was sie einerseits weniger prellig machte, andererseits an Stufen das lufttypische Wegsacken deutlich reduzierte. Lohnt sich also.

Für ein paar Euro, ich glaube, es waren 80, kannst Du die Lyrik später auch auf Coil umbauen, wenn Du willst. Selbst dann ist es noch eine relativ leichte Gabel. Damit käme sie dann sicher dicht an Deine 66 ran.

Auf U-Turn würde ich glatt verzichten. Ist deutlich schwerer, eine Komponente mehr, die kaputt gehen kann und beeinflusst, zumindest bei Luftfederung, das Ansprechverhalten immens.

Bevor ich es vergesse: Nie wieder Fox. Teuer, zickig einzustellen und teuer im Service. Egal, wie gut die sind.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2013)

U-Turn, Soloair, Coil liegen max. 150g auseinander. Wenn man das U-Turn also nutzen will nicht wirklich ein Argument.
Problem bei den Coil / U-Turn Lyriks haben die leichten Fahrer, da es kaum richtig weiche Federn gibt, da die Abweichung nach oben sehr hoch ist.

Die Argumente gegen Fox haste ja schon genannt. Das Serviceintervall, das man für den Erhalt der guten Funktion einhalten muss, ist einfach zu klein und so richtig überlegen funktionieren sie nicht.

Mein Favorit in der Federwegsklasse ist die 55 RC3.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Februar 2013)

Die 55 RC3 hat 170mm, sonst wäre sie auch mein Tip für Coil (Urteil durch Hörensagen). Ich kenne den Pitch-Rahmen nicht, von Fotos im Netz zu urteilen, könnte man da aber auch mal eine 170er Forke reinhauen. Machte den Radsatnd noch etwas länger und die Fuhre damit lafruhiger. Zur Not muss man sie halt 1cm runter traveln.....geht das bei MZ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2013)

Die älteren haben 160mm.


----------



## christophersch (24. Februar 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> wieso sollte coil immer sinn machen? mittlerweile ist die luftferderung eigentlich fast genauso gut aber wie gesagt alles persönlicher geschmack.
> 
> und weiter editieren(ich sollte mehr posts lesen bevor ich antworte): also hinten luft vorne coil bereitet mir keinerlei probleme und fährt sich wunderbar.



naja ich meinte damit eher, dass es zumindest nicht unsinnig ist vorne eine Coil Gabel zu fahren, wenn hinten ein Luftdämpfer steckt.
Und gegen Luftgabeln habe ich auch nichts. Ganz im gegenteil. Für Frx hätte ich gerne eine 36 180er Float als wechselgabel


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Februar 2013)

Naja, coil ist schon besser, aber der Abstand zwischen Coil und Air wird immer geringer, aber teilweise auch der Gewichtsunterschied, was es dann eher zur Frage der Wartungsintensität macht. Eine Solo Air möchte öfter gewartet werden, als eine U-Turn. Aber das aktuelle 2012er Solo Air Worldcup, was in den neusten Boxxer gebaut wird, ist wie ich finde phänomenal.  Die Solo Air in der Lyrik ist wie ich finde ganz ok, sackt hin und wieder gerne mal durch, bin nicht allein deswegen zuletzt nur Coil gefahren und wie Malte schon sagte: 150g Gewichtsunterschied...


----------



## MTWTFSS (24. Februar 2013)

alles geschmackssache wie eh und je aber ich steh auf das federverhalten von luft von daher hahaha.


----------



## DerArzt (25. Februar 2013)

also meine alter 66er und nun die sektor verhalten sich bei
hohem luftdruck unnatürlich.
bin, wie malte,roman und marcus wissen -nicht der schwerste aber auch nicht der leichteste.
das ansprechverhalten von luftgabeln -wie gesagt von denen ich bisher kenne- ist in dem bereich nicht so schön wie eine coil mit stärkerer feder...

werde mal ausschau nach ner lyrik halten, vllt hat jmd. auch eine verbaut die ich mal kurzzeitig missbrauchen kann 

die 55er rc3 schaut auch gut aus...

werd mich mal demnächst auf internet-shoppingtour begeben


----------



## DerArzt (25. Februar 2013)

hat jmd. noch ein paar vorbauten in 1 1/8! zu 31,8er klemmung rumliegen?
will bisschen rumprobieren, glaube mein vorbau ist ein wenig zu lang..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (25. Februar 2013)

DerArzt schrieb:


> hat jmd. noch ein paar vorbauten in 1 1/8! zu 31,8er klemmung rumliegen?
> will bisschen rumprobieren, glaube mein vorbau ist ein wenig zu lang..



Ich habe 3 Vorbauten abzugeben. Leider nur alles Direkt-Mount... 
Point-one, kowa und Spank Spike


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. Februar 2013)

Hast du mal Gewichte an der Hand und die Farbe von allen ?


----------



## MTWTFSS (26. Februar 2013)

farbe und preisvorstellung für den point one bitte einmal per pm!


----------



## DerArzt (26. Februar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 Vorbauten abzugeben. Leider nur alles Direkt-Mount...
> Point-one, kowa und Spank Spike



schooaade..^^

next question: (man,ich werd hier echt zum frag-bär...)
wer werkelt an fox rum? hab die hier gesehen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/122573-fox-36-van-r-weisz-getravelt-auf-100mm-1-1-8

und frag mich ob die was für mich sein könnte..


----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Februar 2013)

Nicolo, malte und noch n paar andere. Ahhh gugge ma, muss er also auch ne van haben.. 

Habe übrigens noch den verstellbaren Specialized Vorbau zu liegen, siehe bikemarkt Anzeige...

EDIT: 

Wobei sich mir gleich die Frage stellt: hast du ne 20mm Steckachsen Nabe?


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Februar 2013)

für die gabel benötigt man dann noch eine neue feder. ich wäre aber mit herunter getravelten gabeln auf 100mm vorsichtig, die sind in der regel im dirt jump bereich genutzt worden und die gleitbuchsen sind oft nicht mehr die besten dadurch. Aber das zurückrüsten kann ich ;-) inkl. kleinen service. 

Christopherich benötige einen direct mount!!!  möglichst leicht und schlicht


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Februar 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 Vorbauten abzugeben. Leider nur alles Direkt-Mount...
> Point-one, kowa und Spank Spike





Den Point - one könnte ich gut gebrauchen


----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Februar 2013)

Das Gabelöl soll erst am 28.02. bei BC eingehen, hoffe ich bekomme es dann am Samstag zugestellt.. :/


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Februar 2013)

hmm, vermutlich nicht....

was ich dir noch anbieten kann, ist im Motorradgeschäft Öl in passender Viskosität zu besorgen, aber das andere ist besser


----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Februar 2013)

Naja tut es das was es soll?  Das wäre ja das einzig wichtige.. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (26. Februar 2013)

es verschleißt schneller, sonst aber im grunde ja, andere haben teilweise bessere eigenschaften, aber beides dämpft 

sonst ruf dort an, änder die bestellung ab ohne öl und dann besorgen wir das hier


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Februar 2013)

das wird ja hier voll zur Kaufberatung/ Techtalk ... aber auch okay.

Ich möchte mal klar stellen: man kann bei jedem Wetter fahren!
Manchen bringt das mehr Spaß bei Sonne und 36°C, manchen wie mir immer  ... aber möglich ist es wenn man will, und mit Fahrkönnen lässt sich eigentlich auch immer fahren, nur vereißte Northshores sind evtl eine gute Ausrede für den Chickenway   sooo ^^

was geht Fr Abend? Wär für Afterwork-Bikerunde (also Nightride) gern zu haben, Sa evtl ... aber da muss ich noch sehn ...

bitte ruft durch 


bis dennsen


----------



## christophersch (26. Februar 2013)

Also die Schlusssprung-Kombo war gestern nicht fahrbar. Ich bin deutlich zu kurz am Step-Up gelanden. Boom!

Naja, wochenende wird hoffentlich besser. Hab aber nur Sonntag frei


----------



## DerArzt (27. Februar 2013)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich möchte mal klar stellen: man kann bei jedem Wetter fahren!
> Manchen bringt das mehr Spaß bei Sonne und 36°C, manchen wie mir immer  ... aber möglich ist es wenn man will, und mit Fahrkönnen lässt sich eigentlich auch immer fahren, nur vereißte Northshores sind evtl eine gute Ausrede für den Chickenway   sooo ^^
> ...



richtig  bisschen dicker anziehen und ab gehts.
sofern man fit ist, natürlich. sind letztes jahr bei -15° in WiBe und Willingen gewesen. DAS war kalt!!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. Februar 2013)

Jaja, immer in der Vergangenheit schwelgen.. ^^ Was sagt Windus??


----------



## DerArzt (27. Februar 2013)

ich besorge mir jetzt erstmal einen rakel und versuche mich selber dran, marcus.. selbst wenn ich´s verkacke,die 20 waren es dann wert. bevor ich 150 ausgebe,probier ich´s erstmal selber..

jeremy clarkson würde sagen: "i mean, HOW HARD CAN IT BE??" 
(das wollte ich schon immer mal sagen )

kannst dich ja gern dazu gesellen,.. und machst ein paar vorher/während/nachher bilder..


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2013)

Rakel? 20 euro? das klingt nach einer folierung?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2013)

Hat schonmal jemand Leitung gekürzt an Formula ? Keine ahnung wie ich die Leitung ab bekomme


----------



## hasardeur (27. Februar 2013)

Mach mal ein Bild. Sind die Anschlüsse etwa gequetscht? Kann ja kaum sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2013)

Muss , in der Anleitung sind es Schrauben , bei mir silberne Hülsen ohne Werkzeug Aufnahme


----------



## christophersch (27. Februar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Hast du mal Gewichte an der Hand und die Farbe von allen ?



sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte. Beim Point.1 hatte ich mich geirrt. War ein 77Designs. Und der ist auch schon weg.

Ich hab jetzt nur noch den Kowa. Der Ist schwarz, schön gefräst und wiegt ca. 175g. für nen fuffi geht der raus. Ist übrigens neu.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2013)

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/8h/ew/8hewyoefij80/original_NeueTeile5.JPG?0 hoffe man kann es erkennen


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2013)




----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2013)

9 5 3 hab ich , 5 eben nicht


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2013)

ah, ok, also das dient lediglich dazu, dass beim quetschen der leitung mit dem schneidring die leitung offen bleibt. du kannst das teil auch von shimano, magura oder avid unter umständen nehmen, ebenso den schneidring. hat TNC in hamburg garantiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2013)

Wat ? Ich hab keinen geschraubten Anschluss sondern gequetscht , heißt ich Brauch nen geschraubten Anschluss und das Geist ich Brauch nen bleed Kit , klasse ... Wenn das beim neuen Bike auch passiert werfe ich mit nen Hammer um mich


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2013)

Hehe, glaub ich gerne. du brauchst aber doch nur neue Fittings für verschraubten anschluss 

einmal:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...t-fuer-Formula-Oro-RX-One-Extreme-R1-B4-.html

zwei mal:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Insertpin---Ueberwurfmutter---Banjo-Oro-.html

und noch einmal 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...gkeit-Dot-4---Brake-Fluid-.html?xtcr=2&xtmcl=


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2013)

und bestell dir gleich nochmal zwei davon mit, falls es einmal schief geht:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p11726_Olive---Insertpin-fuer-SM-BH59---SM-BH63-.html


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2013)

Ich Brauch auch noch die geschraubte Anschluss Kacke und ein bleed kit


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2013)

genau genau, das stimmt  ich habs dir alles fein rausgesucht, wie es sich gehört  

die vier unterschiedlichen links ebnen dir den weg zum glück zur gekürzten bremse


----------



## DerArzt (27. Februar 2013)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> Rakel? 20 euro? das klingt nach einer folierung?



ding ding ding.. folierung ist richtig 
20 für die folie  der rakel kommt noch..

mal sehen wie geschickt ich bin


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Februar 2013)

Meine deutsche rennsemmel bekommt dann ne Avid da hab ich keine Probleme


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Februar 2013)

Banshee, kann ich verstehen haha.
arzt: was folierst du denn?


----------



## DerArzt (27. Februar 2013)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> Banshee, kann ich verstehen haha.
> arzt: was folierst du denn?



Das komplette Pitch wird foliert 
Mich nervt das Grün etwas an.. Schonmal gemacht?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. Februar 2013)

Loool, wie das wohl aussehen wird.. 

Spaß.. Aber ich glaub immer noch, du sparst am falschen Ende..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerArzt (27. Februar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Loool, wie das wohl aussehen wird..
> 
> Spaß.. Aber ich glaub immer noch, du sparst am falschen Ende..



du,mir gehts nicht ausschließlich ums geld.
bin ja bereit, wenn ichs verkacke, das machen zu lassen.
deswegen hab ich mir den kleinen kva geben lassen.
aber bin jmd. der es zumindest erst versucht. möchte hinterher sagen können "das hab ich selber gemacht" und vllt. irgendjemandem sagen zu können wie das funktioniert.
steigerung des handwerklichen geschicks, die idee der eigenen verwirklichung und einfach bock drauf  ich bastel halt gern.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2013)




----------



## D3KO (27. Februar 2013)




----------



## DerArzt (28. Februar 2013)

Also wer mit-folieren will, ist auf nen bier herzlich eingeladen 

machs auch alleine,aber fluchen und schreien ist geiler mit mehreren


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Februar 2013)

Hey, mein altes auto habe ich komplett foliert. Beim bikes musst du etwas stückeln und denk an richtig guten entfetten, sowie die überlappungen und enden richtig heiß abzufönen, sonst löst sich dad nach ein paar wochen  sonst geht das gut, sofern man erkennen darf dass es foliert wurde und nicht lackiert


----------



## DerArzt (28. Februar 2013)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> Hey, mein altes auto habe ich komplett foliert. Beim bikes musst du etwas stückeln und denk an richtig guten entfetten, sowie die überlappungen und enden richtig heiß abzufönen, sonst löst sich dad nach ein paar wochen <img src="/forum/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg" /> sonst geht das gut, sofern man erkennen darf dass es foliert wurde und nicht lackiert <img src="/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" smilieid="1" class="inlineimg" />


<br />
<br />
<br />
Moin, dass ich stückeln muss hab ich mir fast gedacht,. vllt bekomme ich ja möglichst viel "um die ecke" geföhnt. was für einen föhn hast du benutzt? <br />
<br />
Habe isopropyl-alc. und bremsenreiniger. 
<br />
also das ergebnis sollte so sein, dass personen erst <1m erkennen dass es foliert ist.. ambitioniert - ich weiß <img src="/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" smilieid="4" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## DerArzt (28. Februar 2013)

wtf macht mein handy denn aus der Formatierung nach einer bearbeitung. .? sry, hoffe man kann es lesen.


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Februar 2013)

Ja, kanns ganz gut erkennen  Aber ich sollte schon eine Erschwerniszulage in Form von Arbeitskraft bekommen  

-> diesen Sonntag sind wir am Berg für alle Interessieren.

Je glänzender die Folie, desto eher erkennt man es. Auf einen Meter klingt nicht verkehrt. Ich habe einen Heißluftfön benutzt, gibt es in jedem Baumarkt ab 15 Euro. Bremsenreiniger und Alk ist beste Stuff ever, der Bremsenreiniger hat sogar noch eine Trennmitteleigenschaft, durch die Rückstände die drauf bleiben, wenn man es wieder abziehen möchte.


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Februar 2013)

Diesen Sonntag sind ein paar Leute am Berg, wer also Interesse hat, ist herzlich eingeladen. Ich werde rund 14 bis 17 Uhr dort sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (28. Februar 2013)

Ich hab frei. Wenn es nicht regnet, komm ich vorbei


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Februar 2013)

Letztes Jahr haben wir auch bei dicken Regen die Trails eingeritten, war doch mega cool!


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. Februar 2013)

Da hatte ich auch ein Auto in das ich mich mit trockenen Klamotten reinsetzten konnte. So muss ich dann eine Stunde nach hause fahren...


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Februar 2013)

Hättest du dir keine nigelnagel neue 2012er Fox Float Kashima für gekauft, hättest du dir ein Auto kaufen können      *Duck und weg*


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. Februar 2013)

Mit einem Monatlichen Budget von max. 450â¬ lÃ¤sst es sich nicht so gut leben. Da bleibe ich bei Bike und Ãffis


----------



## MTWTFSS (28. Februar 2013)

hm sonntag könnte man einrichten nicolo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerArzt (28. Februar 2013)

*okay,ich werd gleich irre. habe ´nen pitch pro 2011 und will die kurbel demontieren.
 aber iwie werde ich aus der technik nicht schlau.
 habe auf der linken seite eine kappe mit linksgewinde entfernt.
 nun guckt mich eine schraube mit linksgewinde und innen-sechskant an.
 kann diese auch lösen, jedoch kann ich danach komplett durch die kurbel  durchschauen. nach rechts drehen macht ja wenig sinn,weil die schraube  keinen druckpunkt hat,auf der sie sich abstützen kann,oder?
 bekomme einen regulären kurbelabzieher nicht weit genug drauf-siehe die kratzspuren am gewinde -.-

 habt ihr eine idee wie ich diese S++++ kurbel ab bekomme?

http://www7.pic-upload.de/28.02.13/4xz5kt1u4uce.jpg

http://www7.pic-upload.de/28.02.13/z5yc5kxtysc1.jpg*


----------



## Jo0ken (28. Februar 2013)

Habe nur das hier gefunden: "Du nimmst einen 8er imbus,und löst die Schraube auf der rechten Seite  der Kurbel. Dadurch drückst du den Kurbelarm der rechten Seite raus.  wenn sie ab ist, ziehst du die Kurbel auf der linken Seite raus. Ganz  einfach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"
VG

PS und n integrierter abzieher war die "kappe" nich ne?


----------



## DerArzt (28. Februar 2013)

da ist nur keine auf der rechten kurbel^^

aber habs anders gelöst. die erste schraube dient der inneeren als kurbelabziehe. drehe ich die innere durch die äussere hindurch raus,löst sich die kurbel


----------



## MTWTFSS (28. Februar 2013)

wtf ist das denn für ne kurbel?! bei meiner saint einfach die schraube in der kurbel lösen dann die kleine sicherungsschrauben und ich kann die mit der hand abziehen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. Februar 2013)

Das dient zur Sicherheit. Meine RaceFace und die Descendant haben das auch. Da ist in der Schraube schon der Kurbelabzieher integriert. Finde ich praktisch. So fällt die Kurbel nicht ab, wenn die Schraube sich losrüttelt und man brauch sich kein extra Werkzeug wie früher kaufen. Ich denke bei deiner Saint übernehmen das die Sicherungssachrauben


----------



## DerArzt (28. Februar 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Das dient zur Sicherheit. Meine RaceFace und die Descendant haben das auch. Da ist in der Schraube schon der Kurbelabzieher integriert. Finde ich praktisch. So fällt die Kurbel nicht ab, wenn die Schraube sich losrüttelt und man brauch sich kein extra Werkzeug wie früher kaufen. Ich denke bei deiner Saint übernehmen das die Sicherungssachrauben




wenn man weiss wie, ist das ne tolle Technik. 
aber vorher verzweifelt man


----------



## MTWTFSS (28. Februar 2013)

gut kombiniert linus! war im ersten moment sehr perplex da ich bisher keiner truvativ kurbeln gefahren bin hahaha.


----------



## Jo0ken (28. Februar 2013)

Ah ok also n integreierter Abzieher. Ich saß bei meiner ersten Holzfeller auch kurz blöd guckend davor bis es klick gemacht hat...


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Februar 2013)

Du musst die schwarze Kappe, die davor saß wieder montieren (   Gewinde gut säubern und Schraubenkleber rein, in die innere "Gleitfläche" etwas Fett (keine MOntagepaste). Anschließend die silberne Schraube rausdrehen (ganz normal, links rum). Dadurch, dass die Schraube durch die Kappe nicht weg kann, schiebt sie den Kurbelarm von der Achse.



BTW: Wer von den Hamburgern hat ein Demo? Möglichst in M. Muss dringend mal eins probe fahren.


----------



## DerArzt (28. Februar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Du musst die schwarze Kappe, die davor saß wieder montieren (   Gewinde gut säubern und Schraubenkleber rein, in die innere "Gleitfläche" etwas Fett (keine MOntagepaste). Anschließend die silberne Schraube rausdrehen (ganz normal, links rum). Dadurch, dass die Schraube durch die Kappe nicht weg kann, schiebt sie den Kurbelarm von der Achse.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Wer von den Hamburgern hat ein Demo? Möglichst in M. Muss dringend mal eins probe fahren.



danke,habs hinbekommen..dafür ist mir jetzt nen unterlegring von der schwinge weggesprungen und hat eine reise zurück in die zukunft unternommen..narf..specialized macht mich feddich.
mein tues war SOO leicht zu zerlegen. specis sind immer kacke zu zerlegen.mein bighit damals hat sich auch energisch geweigert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (2. März 2013)

Jungens!
Mit morgen steht es noch an den Ntrails? Ich bin ab 13:00 da und wohl gegen 12:40 U Steinfurther Allee, falls sich jemand anschließen möchte.
LG


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2013)

Malte an dem bikeshop in der osterstraße steht öfters mal ein demo , also eins haben wir in hamburg auf jedenfall ..... Wie wäre es mit votec ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. März 2013)

Bikeshop ist gut, noch lieberwäre mir eins von einem der hier aktiven, zum vernünftigen Probefahren.

Votec ist bäh.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

Malte das was da steht ist von einem Kunden der da kauft , was hast du gegen votec ?  Markengeil ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. März 2013)

Votec ist für mich noch eine Marke, ich bin schon etwas länger dabei. Klar sind sie jetzt zum Versender geworden, aber was solls. 
Gefallen mir nicht und es fahren zu wenige um eine verlässliche Aussage über die Quali zu kriegen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. März 2013)

Kannst dir ja deshalb meins anschauen


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. März 2013)

Das sagt mir immer noch nix über die Quali. Wie die Schweißnähte aussehen ist mir letztendlich wumpe.


----------



## DerArzt (4. März 2013)

weiss jmd. wo ich ein dichtungskit (alle benötigten für einen full-service) für meine sektor air herbekomme? suche mir jetzt schon seit std. einen heissen..


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2013)

Probier mal mountainbikes.net. Die haben viel. Sonst bei Sport-Import.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goobeloo (5. März 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> BTW: Wer von den Hamburgern hat ein Demo? Möglichst in M. Muss dringend mal eins probe fahren.


Hey malte, das hier is zwar erst in einem guten monat, aber wenn dir das nich zu lange dauert gibs am 13. & 14. april in den HaBe "test the best" von specialized. da kann man sich einfach anmelden, sein wunschrad angeben und fahren  das ganze wird u.a. von msp bikes begleitet http://www.msp-bikes.de/

und hier nochmal die speci-seite
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/news/latest-news/11722

Vllt is das ja was für dich 

gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2013)

Top. Danke


----------



## DerArzt (5. März 2013)

Huhuu,

hat jmd. das Werkzeug und kann Kugellager aus-/einpressen?
Oder kennt jmd. der auch gern "ohne Rechnung" soetwas macht/kann?

Grüüüßööö


----------



## hasardeur (5. März 2013)

Was für Lager denn? Mit ausreichend langen und dicken Schrauben/Gewindestangen, großen und kräftigen K-Scheiben sowie einem Satz großer Stecknüsse bekommt man fast jedes Lager raus und wieder rein. Habe die Lager meiner Fanes erst letztes Wochenende getauscht.


----------



## DerArzt (5. März 2013)

Die Hauptlager der unteren Schwinge des Hinterbaus an meinem Pitch.
Die über dem Tretlager.

sind 24er Lager. Möchte da nicht viel improvisieren und 20 Kugellager zerballern :-/ Raus ist kein Problem,aber gerade wieder rein..


----------



## hasardeur (5. März 2013)

Rein ist weniger ein Problem, als raus. Die neuen Lager ein paar Stunden in den Gefrierschrank, evtl. etwas Montagepaste zum einpressen dran und rein damit. Einfach drauf achten, dass sich nichts verkanntet, dann klappt das schon. Wenn die Lager eingeklebt waren, muss der Lagersitz penibel gesäubert werden, sonst gehen die neuen Lager nicht korrekt rein. Lagerkleber hätte ich für bestimmt noch 50 Aktionen dieser Art. Wenn Dir Buchholz (Holm-Seppensen) nicht zu weit ist, kommst Du rum und wir machen das. Anschließend noch eine Probefahrt durch die Heide.

Ach ja, den Lagern vor Einbau noch eine volle Fettpackung verpassen. Das erhöht die Lebensdauer enorm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (5. März 2013)

hat schon irwer was am wochenende geplant? mein fuß sollte es wieder zulassen  bzw ich muss einfach aufs rad!! 

Luki


----------



## DerArzt (5. März 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Rein ist weniger ein Problem, als raus. Die neuen Lager ein paar Stunden in den Gefrierschrank, evtl. etwas Montagepaste zum einpressen dran und rein damit. Einfach drauf achten, dass sich nichts verkanntet, dann klappt das schon. Wenn die Lager eingeklebt waren, muss der Lagersitz penibel gesäubert werden, sonst gehen die neuen Lager nicht korrekt rein. Lagerkleber hätte ich für bestimmt noch 50 Aktionen dieser Art. Wenn Dir Buchholz (Holm-Seppensen) nicht zu weit ist, kommst Du rum und wir machen das. Anschließend noch eine Probefahrt durch die Heide.
> 
> Ach ja, den Lagern vor Einbau noch eine volle Fettpackung verpassen. Das erhöht die Lebensdauer enorm.



Oha, ich werde mal sehen ob sich jmd. mit mir daran wagt..

Gute Tipps bei. Aber ohne Auto wird´s für mich schwer, nach Buchholz zu kommen. Schade


----------



## Marcus_xXx (5. März 2013)

Metronom regelt.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (5. März 2013)

... ich hab viel zu tun und kuck mal, wann ich mich wie verplanen muss ... muss aber auch mal Kopf frei bekommen bzw Ausgleich ... und ich will sowas von wieder mal rumhopsen 

für Ideen bitte anrufen / sms ...

tschööö


----------



## DerArzt (5. März 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Metronom regelt.




?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (5. März 2013)

... man muss hier nicht alles verstehn - ich denke is schon schwer den Überblick zu behalten ;D ...
na dann bis dennsen Leute!

hoffentlich seh ich wen per Zufall am WE oder hör von Euch ?!


----------



## hasardeur (5. März 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Metronom regelt.



Genau, Metronom bis Buchholz, dann Erixx bis Holm-Seppensen (2 Stationen) und wenn Du nach dem Aussteigen laut rufst, komme ich Dich holen


----------



## Marcus_xXx (5. März 2013)

DerArzt schrieb:


> ?



http://www.der-metronom.de/ !!!!!


----------



## DerArzt (5. März 2013)

da geh ich (rein finanziell) zu minks und lass es machen.


----------



## kaptan (7. März 2013)

Moin

Kann mir jemand hier evtl. einen guten spezi/bikeshop in Hamburg empfehlen was sachen rund um Laufräder angeht? Halt sachen wie Speichenspannungen checken lassen, zentrieren usw.

Lieben Gruß, 

kaptan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (7. März 2013)

Hmmm. Ich bin da etwas reserviert. Das machen schon einige, aber auf richtig gut, weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall schauen, ob die Speichenspannung passt (habe schon die dollsten Dinger erlebt) und ob abgedrückt wurde.
Probier mal von Hacht.


----------



## Speetrip (7. März 2013)

Ich weiss, daß Boc in Nedderfeld das auch kann (ein freund hat sein SX Trail hingebracht). Und zu nicht so beschissenen Preisen wie von Hacht,  der alte Snobladen


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. März 2013)

Selbstnord geht auch 20â¬ billiger


----------



## MTWTFSS (7. März 2013)

von hacht ist zwar echt teuer aber die jungs wissen was sie tun. gut ist wenn man sowas selber kann haha. wirkliche alternativen gibt es in hamburg dann leider auch kaum.


----------



## kaptan (7. März 2013)

Moin!

Schonmal vielen dank für die vorschläge männers! Werde mich nochmal erwas umhören und bin auch noch für weitere vorschläge offen. Mache sonst alles an meinen Rädern selbst nur fehlt mir halt bei Laufrad geschichten die erfahrung und ein Zentrierständer sammt Tensiometer um es meinen ansprüchen genügend "Fachmännisch" anzugehen. Entweder ganz oder garnicht halt...


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. März 2013)

Ein Tensiometer brauchst du eigentlich nur zum Bauen der Laufräder, nachzentrieren hejt auch so, wenn das Laufrad gut gebaut ist. Ich nutze nie ein Tensiometer und habe trotzdem keine Probleme.
Zentrierständer ist aber schon ganz praktisch


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. März 2013)

Geh zu Tools , schräg gegenüber von boc , wenn ich was will gehe ich nur noch da hin , Altona


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. März 2013)

Jemand am Wochenende ne gemütliche Tour durch die habe ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. März 2013)

Lager einbauen geht auch mit Hammer und ne nuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (7. März 2013)

Hm Tools wäre wie BOC nur 10min zu Fuß von mir entfernt, aber ist der Laden wirklich empfehlenswert? Machte mir nicht so den professionellen eindruck als ich da mal vorbeigeschaut hatte wo der laden neu aufgemacht hat, vielleicht haben sie ja was draus gemacht mittlerweile. Was ist mit King Cycles und MSP bikes? Sind auch quasi umme egge.  Hat jemand erfahrungen mit den Jungs in bezug auf Laufrad geschichten?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. März 2013)

Wenn du nen Laden willst wo du vom Boden essen kannst und man dich mit Krawatte usw musst zu msp oder hacht , dann bezahlst du auch entsprechend .... Der besitzer von Tools der auch selber schraubt war ein Mechaniker bei cnc


----------



## kaptan (7. März 2013)

Interessant! Vom boden essen muss nun nicht sein...  Das war wie gesagt bei neueröffnung und es kam mir etwas komisch vor. Aber ich denke ich besuche die jungs mal, zumal CNC eine Top Werkstatt crew hatte damals! Danke, solche tipps wollte ich hören!


----------



## Mr.Nox (7. März 2013)

Ich geh immer zu Kingcycles. Ich bin aber leider voreigenommen, da ich den Besitzer kenne, seitdem ich aus der Windel bin. Der macht halt alles für mich und meine Familie in Sachen Fahrräder, wo wir selber überfragt sind. Mein Vater schwört auf ihn und seine Laufradbaufähigkeiten. Der drückt auch ab etc., macht aber alles mit Hand und ohne jegliche Hilfsmittel. Sein Mechaniker finde ich eigentlich auch ziemlich kompetent. Über die Preise kann ich leider nichts sagen.
Bei MSP hab ich mal gearbeitet. Seitdem der Besitzer gewechselt hat, kenn ich keinen mehr da und kann auch nichts über die Mechaniker sagen.
Ob die Eigenschaft bei CNC gearbeitet zu haben als positiv zu bewerten ist, finde ich zweifelhaft. Der Laden hat/hatte top Teile da stehen, ansonsten fand ich den Laden jetzt nicht so berauschend.

LG


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. März 2013)

Bei King Cycles war ich einmal, machten einen kompetenten Eindruck.

Mechaniker bei CNC: Die hatten zwei gute und viel heiße Luft.

Von Hacht ist teuer, ja, aber sie wissen denoch was sie tun. Kaufen würde ich da nie auch nur eine Schraube.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (7. März 2013)

Geil find ich immer, wie die Jungs einem da Parts zu den Katalogpreisen andrehen wollen.. ^^ Hatte mich mal spaßeshalber nach Reifen erkundigt, da holen die den Prospekt raus und erzählen mir was von 69,95 für die Hans Dampf bzw. knapp 50 für die RQ.. 

Pro Reifen wohlgemerkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (7. März 2013)

Haha, fast so teuer wie für meinen bmw xD


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. März 2013)

Zumindest hatten die mechaniker mehr Ahnung von freerider und downhiller als die anderen Shops


----------



## lukidtm (8. März 2013)

Moin moin...

Ich bin wieder fit wie es aussieht  

Gibt es schon was geplantes für sonntag irwo? 

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. März 2013)

Du kannst ja eh nicht
Ansonsten würde ich eine Tour fahren (HaBe) oder einen neuen Anlauf im VoPa unternehmen.


----------



## lukidtm (8. März 2013)

natürlich kann ich  also sieht bis jetzt so aus haha

VoPa wäre ich ansich dabei, nur dann ohne foto krams 

Luki


----------



## Marcus_xXx (8. März 2013)

Ich hab wie schon angekündigt morgen vor zu Nicolo zu fahren, vllt. mag sich ja wer anschließen?


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2013)

Ich hätte Lust auf HaBes am Sonntag. VoPa wäre auch OK, aber lieber ein paar Trails, bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. März 2013)

Am Wochenende soll 10-20 cm Neuschnee fallen in Hamburg


----------



## hasardeur (8. März 2013)

Na dann doch besser HaBe als VoPa - oder nicht?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. März 2013)

Ich werde jedenfalls ne Tour machen wo ich kein Helm brauche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. März 2013)

Einen Helm braucht man immer beim Radfahren. Wer Hirn hat, schützt es. Auch bei Touren(auf dem Weg zur Schule, Arbeit, Uni, beim Einkaufen, .....)

Bin auch in den HaBes dabei, würde dann aber auch etwas Strecke fahren wollen.

Marcus: Ist morgen / Sonntag wer bei Nicolo?


----------



## lukidtm (8. März 2013)

Nicolo sonntag wäre ich auch dabei wohl..

Hmm neuschnee würde das ganze ja interessanter gestalten...  

Luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. März 2013)

muss hauptsächlich kondition aufbauen und bremsen einbremsen und hoffen das die bremsleistung noch stark ansteigt
Anbei mein neues langzeitprojekt


----------



## lukidtm (9. März 2013)

schöner rahmen!! Gefällt mir sehr!

Sonntag werd ich wohl mit klaus (HamburgerBerg) zu chris homespot fahren, so wie es jetzt aussieht 

Luki


----------



## hasardeur (9. März 2013)

Also wann geht es dann morgen los? Wo ist Treffpunkt?
 @malte: wenn sich niemand dazu gesellt, kann ich Dich abholen und wir fahren allein?!?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. März 2013)

Sonntag bin ich leider raus was fahren angeht, ich kann nur heute. Morgen gehts wieder runter in Pott, Schulung für eine Woche.. 

Und das Wetter suckt derbe!


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. März 2013)

Also wenns schneit, mache ich Klimmzüge und geh hinterher zur Entspannung in die Werkstatt, da habe ich bei 3° keine Lust drauf.
Ansonsten kannst du mich gerne ab ~10 Uhr abholen.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Marzocchi von dir aus? Sobald das Wetter schön ist, habe ich weniger Zeit zum Basteln


----------



## hasardeur (9. März 2013)

Ja dann basteln. Ich komme dann vormittags mal rum. Klimmzüge mußt Du aber ohne mich machen


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. März 2013)

Machen wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (9. März 2013)

Spot leider seit längerem zerstört.


----------



## lukidtm (9. März 2013)

also wir sind jetzt wohl bei Chris am trail hier im Westen  

Luki


----------



## Daddelmann (10. März 2013)

oki, viel spaß


----------



## Marcus_xXx (10. März 2013)

Ich komm hoch, aber schon vormittags iwann..  wenn wir zuende gefrühstückt haben und dann fit sind..


----------



## lukidtm (10. März 2013)

kommst du zu uns hier in den Westen oder zu den Ntrails?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (10. März 2013)

War bei den ntrails, hatte deinen Text zu spät gelesen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (10. März 2013)

Joa macht ja nichts 

waren auchnet die besten bedinungen, sagen wir es so 

Paar Bilder hab ich heut auch gemacht  

*




*Den Rest gibts hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/57628

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2013)

Hat noch wer ne olle 150er HR Nabe rumfliegen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. März 2013)

was suchst denn genau ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2013)

Wurscht. 150er Nabe oder ein komplettes Hinterrad. Billig muss es sein.
Achso: ein 83er Isislager brauche ich auch noch.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (11. März 2013)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Joa macht ja nichts
> 
> waren auchnet die besten bedinungen, sagen wir es so
> 
> ...



Da war auch gestern nich viel mit fahren, hätte mir ma nen Besen mitnehmen sollen, die Trails waren übertrieben rutschig.. ^^


----------



## lukidtm (11. März 2013)

ja die große Line in der Kiese war schon frei geräumt von nem Local aber aufm singletrail durften wir erst befahrer spielen, was auch erstmal in nem baum endete für mich  

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2013)

Will von euch noch jemand mit zum IBC Usertreffen am 20/21.04. in Schulenberg im Harz? Ich habe noch 1-2 Plätze mit Bike im Auto frei + ggF. einen Platz in einer Ferienwohnung mit Isomatte und Schlafsack.

Sagt bitte verbindlich zu!


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. März 2013)

Hey, ich hab mich dazu ja schon gemeldet!

Ich mach mir den Sabbelthread mal zu nutze.
Ich fahre momentan ein Kettenblatt mit 36t und eine Kassette mit 11-28. Nun ist es, wenn es leicht bergauf geht, mit nicht so festen Boden, schon ziemlich anstrengend. Wie würde sich das mit einen 34t Kettenblatt fahren. Ist das ein großer Unterschied für die Beine und lässt sich das Bergab noch treten, falls es schneller wird. Bin ja eher der Typ, der im Bikepark rollen lässt.
LG


----------



## Speetrip (14. März 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab mich dazu ja schon gemeldet!
> 
> Ich mach mir den Sabbelthread mal zu nutze.
> Ich fahre momentan ein Kettenblatt mit 36t und eine Kassette mit 11-28. Nun ist es, wenn es leicht bergauf geht, mit nicht so festen Boden, schon ziemlich anstrengend. Wie würde sich das mit einen 34t Kettenblatt fahren. Ist das ein großer Unterschied für die Beine und lässt sich das Bergab noch treten, falls es schneller wird. Bin ja eher der Typ, der im Bikepark rollen lässt.
> LG



Ich fahre an meinem Enduro 34t auf 11-34 ... damit geht es auch noch berab flott und ich komm so gut wie jede Steigung hoch.


----------



## Mr.Nox (14. März 2013)

Danke, ich lass mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen. Vielleicht trainier ich einfach mal meine Beine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speetrip (14. März 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Danke, ich lass mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen. Vielleicht trainier ich einfach mal meine Beine



An meinen DH Bike allerdings hab ich auch deine Abstufung


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2013)

Wenn du im Bikepark rollen lässt, reichen die 34 meiner Meinung nach und du gewinnst noch einen cm Bodenfreiheit.
Problematisch wird`s bei Schotterpisten etc.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2013)

Hat jemand eine 1-fach KeFü mit geschlossenem Käfig oben rumfliegen? Am besten mit Taco.


----------



## christophersch (15. März 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine 1-fach KeFü mit geschlossenem Käfig oben rumfliegen? Am besten mit Taco.



Ja, ich 

MRP G2 in weiß mit Taco. (Iscg 05)


----------



## christophersch (15. März 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Danke, ich lass mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen. Vielleicht trainier ich einfach mal meine Beine



Ich fahre auch ein 34er Blatt. Läuft sehr gut und reicht für alles! Zudem siehst mMn viel schöner aus und du sparst Gewicht. Kassette fahre ich 11-26er.


----------



## Mr.Nox (15. März 2013)

Gut, dann wird demnächst das RaceFace Kettenblatt bestellt! Das gewicht spielt jetzt eher eine Untergeordnete Rolle. Zumindest hierbei. Bin eigentlich ziemlich froh, mit allen drum und drann noch bei 15,46KG zu liegen


----------



## Speetrip (15. März 2013)

15,46??? Bei einem DH Bike??? Gewicht spielt keine Rolle??? Das ist ja eine Frechheit!


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2013)

Freerider


----------



## Speetrip (15. März 2013)

Ach so ... ok ... ich bin beruhigt. Wollte gerade fragen ob es sich um ein V10c handelt oder etwas in der Art


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (15. März 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Gut, dann wird demnächst das RaceFace Kettenblatt bestellt! Das gewicht spielt jetzt eher eine Untergeordnete Rolle. Zumindest hierbei. Bin eigentlich ziemlich froh, mit allen drum und drann noch bei 15,46KG zu liegen



was, so schwer? 
ich habe die 15 geknackt


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2013)

Ernsthaft?


----------



## christophersch (15. März 2013)

ja, aber nur knapp. Aber dafür incl. Pedale.


----------



## Mr.Nox (15. März 2013)

was für Mäntel, wenn ich fragen darf? 2Ply?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. März 2013)

Lol, mein Bike is bei 15,76kg (soweit ich mich entsinne), warum sind eure bückel so leicht??


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. März 2013)

20,00kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2013)

14-14-13-18-bald 19,x


----------



## MTWTFSS (16. März 2013)

fängt der schwanzlängenvergleich auch hier an? schade kann mit den krassen 15kg dh bike nicht mithalten meins ist leider 2,5kg zu schwer. meine fresse nächstes wochenende irgendwie irgendwo unterwegs?


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. März 2013)

Immerhin fahren die meisten ihre mehr oder minder Leichtbauschüsseln auch.

Notorische Nörgler gehen mir so dermaßen auf den Sack. Erfahrungsaustausch? Fachsimpeln? Gegenseitiges Interesse? Mal drüber nachgedacht?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (16. März 2013)

Bei mir war's auch eig eher umgekehrt gedacht.. Aber schreiben wir lieber nichts mehr, bevor sich der gute Herr mtwfundwasweißichnoch gestört fühlt... ^^


----------



## christophersch (16. März 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> was für Mäntel, wenn ich fragen darf? 2Ply?



Muddy Mary TS 2.35er 1ply. Haben 880Gramm.

Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage hier niemanden angreifen oder zu unangebrachten Gewichtstuning-Maßnahmen drängen. Ich habe Linus lediglich "geneckt". Ich hoffe er versteht das. 

An mein Bike selbst kommt nur das ran, was mir Spaß macht und was hält. Gefahren wird das Bike auch recht häufig und dient in keinster Weise als "Poser-Bike". Davon gibt's eh schon viel zu viele......


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. März 2013)

Das will ich meinen. Wenn hier jemand seine Bikes artgerecht ausführt, dann du, Linus und Nico.


----------



## Mr.Nox (16. März 2013)

Danke Malte,
mit 880gramm Reifen wäre ich auch unter 15KG 
Hier mal ein fast vernünftiges Foto 
LG Linus




Ich freu mich schon so auf Schulenberg!


----------



## MTWTFSS (16. März 2013)

achso malte willst du mir nun notorisches nörgeln unterstellen und behaupten ich fahre nicht und wenn dann auch nicht artgerecht mit meinem fahrrad? da lehnt sich aber jemand weit aus dem Fenster.


----------



## Daddelmann (16. März 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> *1.* achso malte willst du mir nun notorisches nörgeln  unterstellen und behaupten
> 
> *2.*  ich fahre nicht und wenn dann auch nicht artgerecht mit meinem fahrrad?
> 
> *3.* da lehnt sich aber jemand weit aus dem Fenster.




1. zu tiefst verwunderlich
2. beweispflichtig
3. zweifelumwogen





christophersch schrieb:


> Muddy Mary TS 2.35er 1ply. Haben 880Gramm.
> 
> Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage hier niemanden angreifen oder zu unangebrachten Gewichtstuning-Maßnahmen drängen. Ich habe Linus lediglich "geneckt".



Haha, allerdings  ich bin bei 16,98kg!!  Aber ich fahre auch einen Youngtimer! 



christophersch schrieb:


> *Ich hoffe er versteht das.*



Haha, *Jeder* versteht das!!



christophersch schrieb:


> An mein Bike selbst kommt nur das ran, was mir Spaß macht und was hält. Gefahren wird das Bike auch recht häufig und dient in keinster Weise als "Poser-Bike". Davon gibt's eh schon viel zu viele......



Selbstverständlich, daran zweifelt wohl keiner!


----------



## MTWTFSS (16. März 2013)

achso ich muss hier also was beweisen weil jemand im internet eine fragwürdige behauptung aufstellt? alles klar nicolo so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (16. März 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> achso ich muss hier also was beweisen weil jemand im internet eine fragwürdige behauptung aufstellt? alles klar nicolo *so sehe ich das auch.*




Perfekt, ich nehme dich beim Wort


----------



## MTWTFSS (16. März 2013)

kein wunder wieso ich immer alleine Rad fahre.


----------



## Daddelmann (16. März 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> kein wunder wieso ich immer alleine Rad fahre.



das ist jetzt die perfekte Steilvorlage für "du gibst dir auch alle mühe", aber ich lasse das, denn das hätte keinerlei bewandnis für diesen thread


----------



## MTWTFSS (16. März 2013)

ging schon auf der vorseite los aber lassen wir das mal beiseite.


----------



## Daddelmann (16. März 2013)

Spot leider seit längerem zerstört.


----------



## MTWTFSS (16. März 2013)

wenns passt wäre ich dabei muss aber mal sehen ob da irgendwas ansteht.


----------



## Mr.Nox (16. März 2013)

Ich hätte extrem Lust!  Sag Bescheid ob Samstag oder Sonntag!


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. März 2013)

Biken klingt gut


----------



## Marcus_xXx (17. März 2013)

kommenden So hab ich b-day, glaube nicht das mich meine Holde da fahren lässt.. ^^ Ähm Jungens.. Hoffe die Saint kommt die kommende Woche, hat da einer am SA oder Fr abend Zeit die ranzubauen...? 

übrigens... Ich kann mich hier nur an einen erinnern, der iwie anfing unpassende kommentare abzugeben..  immer schön den Ball flach halten und vor der eigenen Tür kehren, gelle.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BloodSport (17. März 2013)

Ich bin neue und würde mich gern mal anschließen muss mein Bike unbedingt bewegen .
Aber die genauen Daten wo die Müllberge sind das wäre sehr nett wenn ich die einmal bekommen könnte


----------



## JPLactivities (17. März 2013)

Servus,Bin in diesem Thread auch neu, kenn aber die meisten Halodris 
 Wende dich am besten an Nicolo aka Daddelmann der is sozusagen der Gründer. 
Gruß Jan


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2013)

@Jan:Bitte die Adresse / den Ort wieder löschen! Das wird hier garnicht gerne gesehen, wegen der eventuellen Idioten, die dann da aufkreuzen.

   @Blood: Du kannst dich bestimmt mal anschließen. Normalerweise fährt jemand von der U-Bahn Steinfurther Allee aus.


----------



## JPLactivities (17. März 2013)

Okay, wüsste zwar gerne wiso, aber schon erledigt


----------



## christophersch (17. März 2013)

JPLactivities schrieb:


> Okay, wüsste zwar gerne wiso, aber schon erledigt



weil niemand gerne ungefragt/ungewollt Homespots im WWW freigibt.

Edit: ich genauso wenig


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2013)

Danke dir!
Es passiert einfach immer wieder, dass entweder Kiddies an den Spots fahren und sich zerlegen oder auch, dass mal unliebsame Verwaltungsbeamte, Förster oder Motocrosser mitlesen. Alles tut den Spots nicht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BloodSport (17. März 2013)

Ok das verständlich .
Würde sich dann jemand mit mir treffen irgendwo ?
Treffpunkt kann man ja klären. 
Bin mobil mit Auto .


----------



## Daddelmann (18. März 2013)

wenn die angaben zu den Trails so locker leicht verteilt werden, wundert mich wenig...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (18. März 2013)

Das ist das Problem, nicht jeder denkst soweit...


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. März 2013)

Jan ist sieht einfach noch das Gute im Menschen  Ich denke, dass mit dem Straßennamen regelt dann Daddelmann. Wenn wir denn da fahren, wirds auf jedenfall mit einer pm geregelt.


----------



## Daddelmann (18. März 2013)

Spot leider seit längerem zerstört.


----------



## MTWTFSS (18. März 2013)

kann man nichts mehr hinzufügen würde ich sagen. bin fürs Wochenende leider raus wie es aussieht da freitag arbeit und samstag sonntag nicht in der stadt.


----------



## Mr.Nox (21. März 2013)

Ich würde euch gerne nach eurer Meinung fragen. Abgesehen vom Foto, das hat ein Kumpel rausgesucht, weil nichts anders Weißes im Bild mehr war...
Welche Farbkombo gefällt euch am besten?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/57902


----------



## lukidtm (21. März 2013)

dunkles grün mit schwarzer gabel wäre mein favorit. der ganze rahmen in so hellem grün ist zu knallig irwie.

luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. März 2013)

Kackorange mit schwarz

Ich glaube, ich will dieses WE nicht fahren


----------



## Marcus_xXx (21. März 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ich würde euch gerne nach eurer Meinung fragen. Abgesehen vom Foto, das hat ein Kumpel rausgesucht, weil nichts anders Weißes im Bild mehr war...
> Welche Farbkombo gefällt euch am besten?
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/57902



Also ich pers. find "Masterchief" sehr geil! Auch mit der weißen Gabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (21. März 2013)

aaah du hast den farbkombis namen gegeben 

also ich mein dann: MasterChiefmitschwarz 


Luki


----------



## Drahtesel89 (21. März 2013)

MasterChief, schwarze Gabel


----------



## kaptan (21. März 2013)

Dunkles grün mit weißer Gabel würde ich sagen!


----------



## Blackdog1981 (21. März 2013)

ich bin fürs Dunkel Grün mit Schwarze Gabel oder Hell Grün mit Weiße Gabel


----------



## Mr.Nox (21. März 2013)

Ich hab halt keine Ahnung, wie ich die Gabel schwarz bekomm außer das Casting tauschen und davon hab ich keine Ahnung. Ich will es eigentlich auch hellgrün machen lassen. Ich denke/hoffe, dass es nicht so gut aussieht, weil man sieht das es bearbeitet worden ist. Das dunkelgrün sieht am ehesten "echt" aus auf dem Foto.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. März 2013)

Mal ne frage : muss das eigentlich sein das man sich hier gegenseitig anzickt ? Ich mein gehört ja zum guten Ton bei IBC .... Aber unter uns Hamburger finde ich das übelst wack !!! Soll doch jeder sein Hobby so ausleben wie er möchte . Ich bin auch eher poset als Hardcore freerider ... Und ? Wer sich daran stört soll mich einfach in Ruhe lassen oder ... Ja keine Ahnung ... Fahre da eher Touren und nehme Treppen sowie Drops mit also bitte mehr Toleranz ..... Und das malte nicolo und christopher fahren können kann ich bestätigen und das sie tolerant und nett sind , also seid nett ... ODER ICH **** EUCH


----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. März 2013)

@ Mr. Nox, ich hab ein gutes Video, wie man den Service an der 36 macht. Darin enthalten ist auch, wie man das Casting abnimmt. Also das tauschen wäre kein Problem. Aber du hattest sie ja neu gekauft, oder? Ich denk dann geht ein Garantieverlust damit einher...


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2013)

Wenn man einen Garantiefall hat und das Casting getauscht hatte, kann man ja zurück tauschen


----------



## Speetrip (22. März 2013)

Stimme lukidtm zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. März 2013)

Ich kenne nen guten Folierer, der würde das auch machen.. Hat man halt den Vorteil dass Du im Garantiefall an nichts geschraubt hast und die Folie einfach runterbekommst. Einfach in der gewünschten Farbe folieren, die Decals drauf und fertig ist die Laube.. 

Und wie das mit dem auseinanderbauen funzt, Nicolo hats drauf..


----------



## Daddelmann (22. März 2013)

Ja, Folieren wäre eine gute Möglichkeit. Meine Fox werde ich in schwarz matt Pulvern und neue Decals drauf, aber unter anderen Bedingungen


----------



## Daddelmann (22. März 2013)

ichfindedas masterschiefmitschwarz auchambesten


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2013)

Nicolo, welches Spezialwerkzeug brauche ich für einen Service am DHX 5 (zb. zum Einsetzen des IFP)und was für Öl kommt da rein?


----------



## Daddelmann (22. März 2013)

Lange keinen mehr aufgehabt, aber im grunde war der echt gut zu warten. Ich glaube einen 16er zündkerzenschlüssel, mehr nicht. Der ifp hat eine m2 oder m3  schraube in der mitte, um ihn perfekt entlüften zu können. Da kommt eigentlich ein 7,5er foxöl rein. Aber ich habe sogar herausgefunden welcher hersteller es sein soll. Ich bestell mir das dieses wochenende, wenn du dich beteiligen möchtest, dann teilen wir uns das. Wird in 1l verkauft. Mit versand kostet das glaube ich 17 euro. Halb halb und ich füll dir 500ml in einem leeren gabelölbehälter


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2013)

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich würde wohl 5er Silkolene nehmen, das sollte ganz gut passen, außerdem bin ich grade sehr pleite
Wie ist diese unerfreuliche Stickstoffkammer zu erkennen? Die würde ich ungerne aufschrauben.
Shim-ID auf der Druckstufe sind 6,3mm, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (22. März 2013)

die Shims sind 6,3, austauschen daher schwierig, gibt aber User im Forum, die passende haben, wäre auch sinnvoll bei der schwachen Druckstufe. Stickstoff ist das schon lange nicht mehr im Ausgleichsbehälter  wäre ja bei jedem Aufpumpen und Ablassen der Luft eh hinnüber


----------



## Daddelmann (22. März 2013)

Revox ist eine echt gute und günstige Alternative und gibt es in der Regel im tausch gegen kleinen Aufpreis. Ich fahre selber einen und kann nur Schwärmen. Der Tatsache nach, dass ich ihn neu gekauft habe und noch nie geöffnet habe (und jeder kennt meinen Fahrwerks-Verbesserungsdrang), sollte für sich sprechen!


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2013)

Habe ja das gleiche mit dem Evolver. Da ein Luftdämpfer ins Shocker soll, will ich erstmal kein Geld für einen neuen Federdämpfer hergeben.


----------



## christophersch (22. März 2013)

@Mr.Nox: du kannst dir das Casting lackieren lassen. Kostet 150 Mäuse. Bei Interesse Mail mir. Dann gebe ich dir die Kontaktdaten. 

Wenn du mich fragst, dann würde ich an dem Rad gar nichts machen. Ist quasi perfekt. Hole die lieber bei Zeiten eine DH Möhre


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. März 2013)

Pulvern ist haltbarer und kostet nur ca 70,-


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. März 2013)

Klar..  und immer noch ein raufsetzen...! ^^


----------



## MTWTFSS (23. März 2013)

kannst die gabel auch weiß lassen kostet 0,- bin für dieses wochenende was radfahren angeht leider raus.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. März 2013)

Gute Möglichkeit. Wei und Kashima ist eine gute Kombi


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. März 2013)

die Saint sieht schon wat geil aus am Enduro..


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. März 2013)

Ich will keine DH Möhre. Solange 180mm Singlecrown Gabel existieren, bleibe ich in der Federwegsklasse. Jetzt muss ich noch ein wenig schneller werden, finde es nämlich geil, wenn einer mit SC nen Dhler überholt  im Bikepark. Vielleicht irgendwann mal ein DH Frame, da ja die Abfahrtsorientieren Rahmen mit 180mm langsam den Superdupermega enduros weichen. Dann wirds was mit vpp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (23. März 2013)

marcus, deine bremsen sehen an dem bike ja richtig geil aus


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. März 2013)

Loool, ja durchaus..


----------



## Marcus_xXx (29. März 2013)

Irgendwie nischt los hier, was geht bei euch..? Alle im Osterstreß?


----------



## BloodSport (29. März 2013)

Also wir fahren gleich mal Volkspark


----------



## Marcus_xXx (29. März 2013)

Wurde da schon iwas wiederhergerichtet?


----------



## Technokrat (29. März 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Wurde da schon iwas wiederhergerichtet?



Ich bin am Montag da vorbei Gefahren, da liegt noch ne 
Menge Schnee..... , 
Wenn ich was zum fahren empfehlen kann dann 
Rissen. Der Hausmeister hat für Schneefrei 
Verhältnisse gesorgt. Danke dafür. Gruß


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. März 2013)

Schlauch kaputt gemacht


----------



## D3KO (29. März 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Schlauch kaputt gemacht


Hätt noch einen da  Schwalbe 26" Freeride 185g. Falls es hilft


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. März 2013)

Sklaverand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (29. März 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Schlauch kaputt gemacht


wow...
Flicken oder neu kaufen.  Dann vielleicht einen oder zwei mehr. Für mich kein Grund als Radfahrer nicht fahren zu können. Bei jeder Bestellung im Inet bestell ich einen mit.
Oder war das nur eine Aussage wie bei Facebook. Ohne Kontext?


----------



## MTWTFSS (29. März 2013)

werde sonntag wohl nach malente fahren hättest du auch lust linus? könnten uns ja wieder zusammen tun, oder geht hier in etwas näherer umgebung auch was?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. März 2013)

Ich hab 3 Schläuche nox , aber leider keine sclaverand


----------



## BloodSport (29. März 2013)

Also sehr viel Schnee und sehr rutschig waren nicht lange da


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. März 2013)

Für ein paar Stunden nach malente , wie geil


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. März 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> werde sonntag wohl nach malente fahren hättest du auch lust linus? könnten uns ja wieder zusammen tun, oder geht hier in etwas näherer umgebung auch was?



Moin,
ich bin Sonntag bei meiner Familie, kann leider nicht. Ich hätte leider kein Auto mehr, mit dem wir hätten fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D3KO (29. März 2013)

Ne, leider autoventil


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. März 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Für ein paar Stunden nach malente , wie geil



Falls da Ironie dabei ist:
Man ist nach Maltene gar nicht solange unterwegs. Wenn man früh genug da ist, dann kann man da auch einige Runs machen. Lohnt sich auf jedenfall. 3 Trails und alle sind vom Stil her anders. Gepfelgt war es bisher auch immer. Spricht dem nichts entgegen. Zu zweit sind das 12-15 Sprit


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. März 2013)

Nein nein das war ernst gemeint , ich beneide biker die mal eben mit dem Auto hin können


----------



## MTWTFSS (29. März 2013)

man kommt da auch gut mitm zug hin. auto ist allerdings leichter und bequemer und lohnen tut es sich definitiv wenn man vormittags ankommt.

edit: achja falls jemand interesse hat ich verkaufe ne weiße boxxer rc von 2011/2012. kommt demnächst auch in bikemarkt dachte nur ich sag hier vorher schonmal bescheid.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2013)

Was verbaust du stattdessen?

Ist Malente schon schneefrei?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (29. März 2013)

Also Kuhtrift konnte man heute mal dezent KNICKEN.. Alles voll mit dem weißen Gammel, dazu noch teilweise vereist. War nur am rutschen... -.-


----------



## MTWTFSS (29. März 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Was verbaust du stattdessen?
> 
> Ist Malente schon schneefrei?



habe ja eine r2c2 boxxer in weiß hab ne rote rc gekauft und tausch einfach die castings aus meine boxxer ist dann rot und die rc dann weiß und wird wieder verkauft.


----------



## D3KO (29. März 2013)

Der komplette raum harburg ist zurzeit kaum befahrbar leider. Hab gestern ne runde um die mir bekannten spots gemacht und mir eigendlich nur einen abgekrampft. Dadurch das der schnee tagsüber anschmilzt und nachts wieder gefriert ist an ein vorrankommen im wald kaum zu denken :kotz:


----------



## HamburgerBerg (30. März 2013)

Frohe Ostern und Dicke Eier 

bis dennsen


----------



## JPLactivities (31. März 2013)

Moinsen,

Bräuchte ein paar Meinungen über den Cane Creek Double und den ccdb air.
Welchen würdet ihr mehr an einem Propain Rage 2013 verbauen? Das Bike wird nur abwärts bewegt! (falls das relevant sein sollte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (31. März 2013)

Lies mal im Specialized Enduro erfahrungsthread nach, da haben einige diverse Dämpfer getestet und ausführliche Berichte geschrieben..


----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. März 2013)

Double Barrel


----------



## christophersch (31. März 2013)

JPLactivities schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Bräuchte ein paar Meinungen über den Cane Creek Double und den ccdb air.
> Welchen würdet ihr mehr an einem Propain Rage 2013 verbauen? Das Bike wird nur abwärts bewegt! (falls das relevant sein sollte)



Vivid Air aus dem Bikemarkt! Denn sowohl der normale CCDB als auch der Air sind mMn deutlich zu teuer.

(welcher ist z.Z bei dir verbaut?)

EDIT: oder den Rc4! den bin ich im alten Bike gefahren. Nicht ganz so viel Feedback wie der CCDB und auch ein bisschen mehr im Federweg, aber super fluffig das Ding! Vor allem gibts den im Bikemarkt auch echt günstig! Dann hast du vor allem auch noch das Geld für eine Ti Feder


----------



## christophersch (31. März 2013)

Ich fahre jetzt ein wenig Rad. Jemand hier im Westen auch Lust?
Wollte zu Homespot und dann noch evtl. ein bisschen in Blankenese Trails absurfen


----------



## Marcus_xXx (31. März 2013)

Shit, bei mir is heute dummerweise Familie + Besuch angesagt.. Argh! Also leider nein..


----------



## JPLactivities (31. März 2013)

@Christoph es stehen nur ccdb und ccdb Air zur Auswahl. Der Air kostet 50â¬ mehr, ich bin nur noch nie einen Air Gefahren deswegen meine Zweifel.


----------



## christophersch (31. März 2013)

JPLactivities schrieb:


> @Christoph es stehen nur ccdb und ccdb Air zur Auswahl. Der Air kostet 50â¬ mehr, ich bin nur noch nie einen Air Gefahren deswegen meine Zweifel.



und welchen fÃ¤hrst du zZ?

und hau mal Bilder von deinem Bike im Ganzen rein!


----------



## JPLactivities (31. März 2013)

Wie schon gesagt, das Bike ist bestellt!!! Kommt Mitte April an, ich habe das Propain mit'm ccdb Air konfiguriert und auch bezahlt. Nur jetzt im Nachhinein zweifle ich daran, ob das die richtige Entscheidung war!


----------



## christophersch (31. März 2013)

JPLactivities schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, das Bike ist bestellt!!! Kommt Mitte April an, ich habe das Propain mit'm ccdb Air konfiguriert und auch bezahlt. Nur jetzt im Nachhinein zweifle ich daran, ob das die richtige Entscheidung war!



achsooo.
Ja, der CCDB Air ist Top und in diesem Fall ja auch gleich teuer wie ein Vivid Air.

ich habe allerdings auch schon einige Leute gehört, die nicht sehr zufrieden mit diesem Dämpfer sind, weil er nicht so gut mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert hat. Er war immer etwas zu progressiv.

Aber wenn Propain den Dämpfer verbaut, dann werden sie schon die richtige Luftkammergröße auswählen.

Welche Gabel hast du denn gewählt? Und welchen LRS, Bremse, Kurbel etc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (31. März 2013)

das mit dem progressiv stimmt aber wenn der ccdb air zum hinterbau passt ist das ding mMn unschlagbar. mein alter dhx 5.0 Tf tuned konnte dagegen nicht anstinken vivid air fand ich im verlgeich auch ein wenig schlechter. der dämpfer läuft im turner einfach komplett unauffällig und sanft gegen ende hin aber schon mit merklicher progression was mir aber sowieso gefällt da ich mein fahrwerk eher straffer fahre und obendrein sollte ich dazu noch anmerken das mir das federgefühl Luft extremst taugt.


----------



## Mr.Nox (31. März 2013)

In einigen Rahmen ist der DB air so progressiv, dass man nicht den ganzen fw ausnutzen kann. Egal wie hoch der Sprung war. Ansonsten gibt es diverse berichte, dass vivid air und db air gleich stark sind vom ansprechverhalten. Denk an die ganzen einstellmöglichkeiten. Im rage kommsfe da nicht ran. Da muss der daempfer ausgebaut werden. Wenn man weiß, was welcher knopf macht am dba, sicherlich top. Fuer mich persönlich ist der dämpfer zu sehr gehyped und so ein trend/styledaempfer. Hoert sich immer an, als wuerden andere daempfer nicht funktionieren.


----------



## MTWTFSS (31. März 2013)

du ich muss bei mir den ccdbair auch rausnehmen aber sobald das ding einmal eingstellt ist hat sich das erledigt. hype darum gibt es allerdings aber das er ein styledämpfer ist kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. wie gesagt bin auch den vivid air gefahren und mir hat der ccdb besser gefallen und das teil funktioniert einfach unglaublich gut mMn.


----------



## christophersch (31. März 2013)

DVO wird gehyped obwohl sie anscheinend ja noch nicht einmal diese Flex-minimierende Brücke gefertigt haben, sondern sie bisher nur als Optik in Plastik verwendet haben ...... 

Sowohl der normale CCDB als auch der CCDB Air und der Vivid Air sind Top Dämpfer. Ab einem gewissen Level zählt einfach nur Geschmack


----------



## Mr.Nox (31. März 2013)

Das ist gut. Ist nämlich wirklich eine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (31. März 2013)

Hahahaha Christoph, den muss ich mir mal klauen für die Sig.. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (31. März 2013)

Yeeeha! Jackpot! ich bin in einer Signatur!


----------



## MTWTFSS (31. März 2013)

da hat ers gekonnt aufn punkt gebracht. so morgen noch irgendjemand aus HH in malente anzutreffen? ich bin nämhlich da.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (31. März 2013)

... morgen muss ich mal sehn, ginge vllt. was ... aber so lange Anfahrt bis Malente is mir für morgen zu weit ^^ ich bin eher für VoPa oder soo ...
wer will, mag sich melden ... ich schlaf aus und dann mal schauen ;D Bock hab ich schon, aber auch Pflichten hier zu erledigen.


reingehaun


----------



## BloodSport (31. März 2013)

Ich hab morgen auch Lust muss morgen früh blos zum brunchen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. April 2013)

Malte ich Brauch mal Rat , was hälst du hiervon ?
http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/arti...itou-travis-203mm-mit-tuning-no-boxxer-fox-40


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. April 2013)

Der vivid air ist solalalala .... gibt kaum jemand der damit rundum zufrieden ist


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Der vivid air ist solalalala .... gibt kaum jemand der damit rundum zufrieden ist



Woher hast Du denn diese Referenz? Ich kenne sehr viele Leute, die mit dem Vivid Air super zufrieden sind, mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (10. April 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Der vivid air ist solalalala .... gibt kaum jemand der damit rundum zufrieden ist



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Wenn man irgendwo wühlt und sucht, findet man überall defekte. Der CCDB ist auch nicht unkaputtbar. Siehe gebrochene Kolbenstange etc. Hab bisher überwiegend Gutes gehört. Das irgendwas mal nicht funktionieren kann, ist meines Erachtens völlig normal. "Montagsmodelle" gibt es immer. Ich würde ihn gerne mal ausprobieren.

LG

PS: Ich würde am Sonntag gerne hüpfen gehen. Hätte jemand Lust?


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. April 2013)

Wundert mich jetzt auch etwas. Sobald der richtige Stack drin ist, sind die, die keine Defekte haben doch größtenteils zufrieden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. April 2013)

Können wir mal anpeilen. Diesen Freitag muss ich malochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (10. April 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Der vivid air ist solalalala .... gibt kaum jemand der damit rundum zufrieden ist



A: deine Aussage ist weder belegbar noch nachvollziehbar B: das ist ja mal mega der quatsch, was man mit 2min googlen widerlegen kann. 




Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren. Wenn man irgendwo wühlt und sucht, findet man überall defekte. Der CCDB ist auch nicht unkaputtbar. Siehe gebrochene Kolbenstange etc. Hab bisher überwiegend Gutes gehört. Das irgendwas mal nicht funktionieren kann, ist meines Erachtens völlig normal. "Montagsmodelle" gibt es immer. Ich würde ihn gerne mal ausprobieren.



mich nervt es auch, wenn jemand mit erfahrungen dritten, womöglich vierten grades nörgelt, aus einem grund, den keiner verfolgen kann.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (10. April 2013)

Oder aber man kennt jemanden der schon viele auf dem tisch hatte weil die besitzer nicht zufrieden waren .....


----------



## Daddelmann (10. April 2013)

dann erzähl mal. kaum jemand ist ja bekanntlichweise was anderes, als eine person. vermutlich sind über 90% sind mit einer fox 40 zufrieden, gibt trotzdem genug leute, die es nicht sind. ist das nun eine schlechte gabel?


----------



## hasardeur (10. April 2013)

Gib einfach nicht so viel auf das, was geredet und geschrieben wird. Probieren geht über studieren. Am Ende passt auch nicht jeder Dämpfer in jedes Bike. Kennlinie vom Hinterbau und Dämpfer müssen sich schließlich ergänzen. Manche Leute beachten das bei Ihrer Dämpferwahl einfach nicht. Andere haben vom Setup kaum bis keine Ahnung....wenn man nicht schwimmen kann liegt es ja auch an der Badehose


----------



## Mr.Nox (10. April 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...Andere haben vom Setup kaum bis keine Ahnung....wenn man nicht schwimmen kann liegt es ja auch an der Badehose




Malte und andere:
Ich würde mich zum Biken für den sonntag entscheiden, wenn das Wetter "normal" bleibt. Dann bei Christopher oder N-Trails


----------



## Daddelmann (10. April 2013)

vermutlich werden christophers trails besser zu fahren sein durch die wetterlage


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. April 2013)

Du willst uns nicht

Ausprobieren statt lesen ist toll, aber das geht halt manchmal nicht


----------



## Daddelmann (10. April 2013)

doch, ich will euch, aber der schnee muss erstmal abschmelzen und bisschen sacken lassen  außerdem kann ich das wochenende leider nicht, bin aber freitag am berg


----------



## JPLactivities (10. April 2013)

Ich war letzten Freitag bei den "N-Trails" matschig aber alles fahrbar! Ich bin Sonntag vormittag da! falls sich jemand entschließt zukommen der kann mich ja mal bei Facebook anschreiben. http://www.facebook.com/janphillipp.lang
Man sollte vielleicht vor dem fahren 30-60 min investieren um die Strecke etwas herzurichten. Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (10. April 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Malte ich Brauch mal Rat , was hälst du hiervon ?
> http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/arti...itou-travis-203mm-mit-tuning-no-boxxer-fox-40



Fox 40' all the way 


______

HALLO AN ALLE, AUS BAYREUTH!!


----------



## MTWTFSS (11. April 2013)

sonntag ne rudne drehen wäre ich auch dabei fahrrad ist jetzt auch wieder fit.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. April 2013)

Besser als die Travis wären BOS Idylle, MZ 888RC3Evo Ti und die Dorado.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. April 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Du willst uns nicht
> 
> Ausprobieren statt lesen ist toll, aber das geht halt manchmal nicht



ja aus finanzieller Sicht schon ^^




Son. wär ich höchst warscheinlich im VoPa ... andere Trails müsst ich sehn, aber steht noch nicht fest, hab noch 2 Nächte vor mir und ma kuckn wie KO ich dann bin XD

Linus, wenn Du auch Bock hast, meld Dich Sam. ab Mittag /früher Nach- ma ... 



Chris, wie is im Süden? gut angekommen? (SMS kam an, hum ?)
was ist mit den Dirtbikes, die Du vermitteln wolltest? sind die noch aktuel ... ?


----------



## D3KO (11. April 2013)

Süden is top. War mich heut schon n bisschen einsauen. Ein zwei schlammige stellen, ansonsten aber gut befahrbar. Hab mir mal die freiheit genommen, auch wenn ich nicht chris bin


----------



## Kind der Küste (11. April 2013)

Moin.
War vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder am Müllberg. Die alten Trails auf der Rückseite richtung Harksheider-Strasse sind ja so gut wie gar nicht mehr vorhanden.

Ist am Müllberg nichts mehr los oder gibt es irgendwo ne neue Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (11. April 2013)

da gibts neue strecke an dem nachbar berg! 


aber schön mal wieder was von dir zu höhren  

Luki


----------



## Kind der Küste (11. April 2013)

Danke Luki,

bin wieder in HH und habe Lust mal wieder ein paar Runden zu fahren!


----------



## lukidtm (11. April 2013)

Diese wochenende hab ich mein letztes handball spiel und dann noch ca 2 wochen schule und dann hab ich auchwieder zeit fürs radln! 

Bleibst du nu in HH ?


----------



## Kind der Küste (11. April 2013)

Ja, bin jetzt erstmal hier.
Muss über den Sommer meine Masterarbeit schreiben, aber da findet sich sicher Zeit für die eine oder andere Runde auf dem Rad.
Muss aber peu a peu wieder ein Bißchen Kondition aufbauen.


----------



## lukidtm (11. April 2013)

aah dann trifft man sich hoffentlich irwo mal wieder.

haste immernoch dein Radl mitm carbon hinterbau? an mehr erinnere ich mich nicht mehr vom rad.


----------



## Kind der Küste (11. April 2013)

Das Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC meinst Du!
Ne, das habe ich nicht mehr


----------



## lukidtm (11. April 2013)

och schade, war doch nen gutes rad  sah aufjedenfall so aus


----------



## lukidtm (17. April 2013)

Sorry fürn doppelpost...

aber hat wer am wochenende shcon was geplant? hätt lusst endlich mal die Ntrails kennenzulernen 

Luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2013)




----------



## lukidtm (17. April 2013)

schick, aber färhst du mit den räder auchmal`?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. April 2013)

wenns fertig ist


----------



## Mr.Nox (17. April 2013)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Sorry fürn doppelpost...
> 
> aber hat wer am wochenende shcon was geplant? hätt lusst endlich mal die Ntrails kennenzulernen
> 
> Luki



Ja, Usertreffen im Harz und endlich Biken mit Lift 

Edit: Ich werde es wohl nie verstehen können...


----------



## christophersch (17. April 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


>



gute Wahl!
die Gabel wird laufen, wie Butter!

Bin gespannt auf deinen Eindruck!


----------



## lukidtm (17. April 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ja, Usertreffen im Harz und endlich Biken mit Lift
> 
> Edit: Ich werde es wohl nie verstehen können...





baaa hätt ich das doch nur mal früher mitbekommen, dann hätt ich das irwie einrichten können mitzukommen...

viel spaß euch!! 

dein edit ist auf banshee bezogen denk ich ma? 

Luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. April 2013)

sollen sie nörgeln ....christopher gesagt hatte ich es dir jedenfalls schon vor wochen


----------



## christophersch (18. April 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> sollen sie nörgeln ....christopher gesagt hatte ich es dir jedenfalls schon vor wochen



Da kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern. Naja, sei's drum.

Wer ist beim Dirtmasters?

cheers
_Christopher


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. April 2013)

Ich hoffe, das ich es zum Dirtmasters und nach willingen schaffe!


----------



## MTWTFSS (18. April 2013)

sonntag jemand an den n-trails?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. April 2013)

oh, ich hätt auch Bock auf Dirtmasters .. .für wann muss ich Überstundenfrei einreichen  ???


tschöö, viel Spaß beim Harzen (ohne Buddy Ogyn  )






PS: Luki, wenn Du mal Bescheid sagst, kann ich Dich gerne mal mitnehmen  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. April 2013)

hat jemand einen frontadapter übrig ? is to pm 160 ??


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2013)

Ihr habt was verpasst

Linus, Bilder!


----------



## Mr.Nox (21. April 2013)

Neele ist nach Hause gefahren. Ich hole "heute" oder Morgen die Fotos ab. Dann Pick ich mal ein paar schöne heruas von uns 

War auf jedenfall gut. Nette Atmosphäre, angenehme Strecke, cooler Lift  und viel Sonnenschein am Samstag!


----------



## MTWTFSS (22. April 2013)

wo zur hölle wart ihr?


----------



## christophersch (22. April 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> wo zur hölle wart ihr?



wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, waren die beim IBC Usertreffen in Schulenberg/Harz.

Wer war denn alles dabei?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. April 2013)

Linus, Malte & meine Wenigkeit. Zumindest am Samstag, Sonntag waren wohl noch andere da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (22. April 2013)

Jo wir waren noch mit 5 Leuten am Sonntag da. 

War echt klasse.


----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. April 2013)

Und was hast du wieder angestellt Marcus? Hast dich zerlegt?


----------



## Spacetime (22. April 2013)

Fotos sind da, die Hildesheimer haben schon hochgeladen. 

User tisch

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58788


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. April 2013)

gibts bilder von malte ?


----------



## Blackdog1981 (22. April 2013)

Schöne bilder


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. April 2013)

Ich habe keine Bilder gemacht, ich bin gefahren. Aber von Linus Freundin kommen noch welche.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (22. April 2013)

will das bike in aktion sehen


----------



## Daddelmann (22. April 2013)

Sonntag N-Trails? Ich bin dabei!


----------



## christophersch (22. April 2013)

Ich habe auch was für euch. Trailvideo von einem netten, kleinen Trail hier nördlich von Bayreuth. Gefilmt mit der GoPro 1Gen. 

nächstes mal nehme ich meine mit und dann gibts wackelfreiere und vor allem schnellere Bilder. Aber jetzt erst mal dieses hier:

hope you guys like it: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2udZVSF7KU"]GOPR0160 - YouTube[/nomedia]


Edit: vorne weg fährt Last Teamfahrer Johann. Einige von euch werden ihn vllt. von der Enduro-Challenge in der HaBe kennen...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. April 2013)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Und was hast du wieder angestellt Marcus? Hast dich zerlegt?



Nich so richtig, bin nen Table kacke gesprungen, schief aufgekommen und mit Schulter und Kopf gelandet.. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel89 (22. April 2013)

Aber nichts kaputt gegangen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2013)

Linus,Bilder!


----------



## Mr.Nox (24. April 2013)

Ich hab mitlerweile ein paar Bilder. Leider sind viele davon beschädigt. gab wohl probleme beim exportieren von raw auf jpeg... Die Heilen lade ich gleich hoch


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2013)

Und die JPEGS? War doch beides da, oder?


----------



## Spacetime (24. April 2013)

Da gibt es ein Album in der Gruppe. Alle haben dort Ihre Fotos hochgeladen. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58788


----------



## Mr.Nox (24. April 2013)

Hier sind die Fotos einmal in einem Ordner von mir. Leider kam Neele mit den Blitzen und den Lichtverhältnissen nicht so klar. Bilder sind alle auf 500kb verkleinert...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58875


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2013)

Sind doch richtig gute Bilder bei und das Licht ist völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. April 2013)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Aber nichts kaputt gegangen?



Abgesehen vom Visier, n paar Kratzern auf der nagelneuen Goggle & Schmerzen inner Schulter nix.. ^^


----------



## Drahtesel89 (24. April 2013)

Dann geht's ja!
 @linus: ziemlich coole Fotos! Bin schon neidisch...hättet ja Super Bedingungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D3KO (24. April 2013)

Ich weiss ja nicht wen es schon erreicht hat, aber der spot am kuhtrift ist mitlerweille dem erdboden gleich gemacht geworden.... 
Ich weiss facebook is ********, blabla.... : https://www.facebook.com/groups/590621694298996/ 
Die bilder tun in der seele weh.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2013)

Aua. War leider abzusehen


----------



## Mr.Nox (26. April 2013)

Moin Leute,
ich bin Sonntag mit ein paar Leuten an den N-Trails


----------



## Daddelmann (26. April 2013)

Bei gutem Wetter gerne mit Grillwürstchen und Bierchen am Ende. Besten absprechen und Einweggrills und Bierchen mitbringen, bei Bedarf plus Besteck. Wir dachten, dass  wir so ab 12-13 uhr bis abends Treffen. Biken und Bauen gleichermaßen. Je Nach Anzahl der Leute macht das ein idealen Wochenendausklang.


----------



## Mr.Nox (28. April 2013)

Wir waren wieder fleißig!


----------



## Blackdog1981 (29. April 2013)

so wir haben ein paar neue Sachen in Poptow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (29. April 2013)

sehr fein!  magst du vielleicht nochmal zwei stufen kleiner einstellen, statt dem ganz großen?


----------



## Blackdog1981 (29. April 2013)

habe ich gerade gemacht  war doch zu Groß


----------



## Blackdog1981 (29. April 2013)

URL=http://www.directupload.net]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Kind der Küste (29. April 2013)

Sieht gut aus, ist das hinten am zweiten Müllberg?
Der Bärenklau der da überall wächst ist aber echt fies.
Den muss man umhacken solange er noch klein ist!


----------



## kaptan (29. April 2013)

Bin immerwieder erstaunt was für geile Spots wir in und um unsere Wunderbare Stadt doch haben! Geile Bilder und Action männer.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (29. April 2013)

Kind der Küste schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, ist das hinten am zweiten Müllberg?
> Der Bärenklau der da überall wächst ist aber echt fies.
> Den muss man umhacken solange er noch klein ist!




Ja ist am zweiten Berg,
dort ist etwas ruhiger und auch kaum Passanten 
das stimmt das wächst echt über all.



kaptan schrieb:


> Bin immerwieder erstaunt was für geile Spots wir in und um unsere Wunderbare Stadt doch haben! Geile Bilder und Action männer.



Danke


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. April 2013)

Sieht wirklich gut aus , macht sicher spaß


----------



## Daddelmann (30. April 2013)




----------



## Mr.Nox (30. April 2013)

Wohoo,
ich hab heute alle Bilder der Session von Sonntag bekommen Nicolo. Auch die von Angelo!


----------



## JPLactivities (1. Mai 2013)

Das gelbe Monster ist endlich angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BloodSport (1. Mai 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus Top


----------



## lukidtm (1. Mai 2013)

seeeehr schickes teil...

die propains vermehren sich auch rasend hab ich das gefühl  

Luki


----------



## Deleted 206651 (1. Mai 2013)

Darf man schon auf der Strecke am Müllberg fahren oder sollte man noch warten bis zur Fertigstellung? Bin gerade vor Ort und wollte lieber nochmal nach fragen. Wenn nicht ist auch OK, gibt ja noch die anderen Strecken hier. 


Gesendet von meinem XT910 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blackdog1981 (1. Mai 2013)

mann kann denn mittel Stück fahren, da der Anfang und End umgebaut wird and sonst ist noch die eine stecke an denn großen Müllbeg fahr bar und die andere am Klein.


----------



## lukidtm (1. Mai 2013)

Hat irwer am wochenende schon was geplant?

Nicolo, Linus seit ihr an den Ntrails? 

Luki


----------



## JPLactivities (1. Mai 2013)

Ich bin heute ab 13 uhr mit ole an den Ntrails. Linus und Nicolo stoßen gegen 14 uhr zu uns  Bring was zum grillen mit  

Gruß Jan


----------



## Mr.Nox (1. Mai 2013)

Am Wochenende hab ich keine Zeit. Evtl. das Wochenende darauf!


----------



## DerKliem (1. Mai 2013)

wir haben wieder gute Bilder geschossen!


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Mai 2013)

genau, z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (2. Mai 2013)

schick schick...


ich muss unbedingt bei euch mal hin, zum fahren und auch zum fotos knipsen ...


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. Mai 2013)

lukidtm schrieb:


> Hat irwer am wochenende schon was geplant?
> 
> Nicolo, Linus seit ihr an den Ntrails?
> 
> Luki



icke vllt ... oder Großhansdorf ... muss da wat klären 

meine Schwester hat Geburtstag, aber sonst mal sehen, endlich wieder n WE frei ... und außer normalen Aufgaben Zeit 


ist jedenfalls schön zu sehen, dass Streckenpflege etc läuft während ich die letzten WE nur arbeiten durfte  

Popp schreit ja geradezu nach mir  und José, Du sollst Dir nicht immer wehtun!  


Schicke Bilder Nicolo & Linus  ... und wenn ich die Bilder von Schulenberg sehe, ärgert es mich doppelt, dass ich da arbeiten durfte ... Gemeinheit!!!



Chris, da wird ja ma n Tempo vorgelegt, nicht schlecht - sieht auf jedenfall geil aus - ob ich mit meinem schmalen 800'er Lenker da durch komme ? ^^




JPLactivities schrieb:


> Das gelbe Monster ist endlich angekommen



schickes Teil - wenn es geht, würd ich gern ne Runde Probefahren 


bis dennsen Leute,
auf in die Nachtschicht


----------



## JPLactivities (2. Mai 2013)

Ich bin Sonntag mit Ole wieder ab 13 uhr an den N-Trails. Vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Mai 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2013)

Ich bin heute ab ca 13:30 mit @lukidtm und kendrick da 
vllt. kommt ja kurzfristig noch wer vorbei


----------



## lukidtm (6. Mai 2013)

War ne echt geile session heute ....










restliche Bilder folgen die tage ...

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kind der Küste (6. Mai 2013)

Ich war heute Abend am zweiten Müllberg.

Den Trail der westlich Richtung Harksheider-Str. runter geht finde ich nicht ganz so cool.
Finde ihn zu steil und wenig flowig.

Der auf der Rückseite Richtung Nord-Westen runter geht, den finde ich richtig gut! Den müsste man mal wieder etwas in Schuss bringen und ggf. noch verlängern.

Wo sind die N-Trails, bzw. wofür steht "N"?


----------



## MTWTFSS (6. Mai 2013)

das N steht für Nicolo den lieben herren der da die meiste liebe reingesteckt hat, getauft wurde das irgendwann mal spontan von mir und einem alten freund so.


----------



## christophersch (6. Mai 2013)

nicolo, the godfather of "müllberg" 

Top Fotos, Lukas!


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2013)

"godfather"? hahaha 

Oh ja, Lukas hat heute echt geile BIlder geschossen! Freue mich schon auf weitere! War ne super Session! 
Und ich habe festgestellt, ich muss ma wieder öfter an die N-Trails, es macht so viel Spaß!


----------



## Kind der Küste (6. Mai 2013)

Wo sind denn die N-Trails?


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2013)

Das wird hier nicht angegeben und soll es auch weiterhin nicht! Es erklärt sich aber sicher einer der Locals bereit dir die Trails zu zeigen und auch zu fahren  Sind alles nette Leute!


----------



## MTWTFSS (7. Mai 2013)

Kind der Küste schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die N-Trails?



sind secret trails wirst aber bestimmt gerne mal von jemandem mitgenommen.


----------



## lukidtm (7. Mai 2013)

danke chris

und...weiter gehts mit Bildern:









weitere gibts im Album.

Über Kritik und verbesserungsvorschläge würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## MTWTFSS (7. Mai 2013)

hab zwar selber nicht wahnsinnig viel ahnung aber beim 1. finde ich den blitz noch ein wenig stark beim 2. den bildausschnitt etwas klein, qualitativ allerdings beide super!


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Mai 2013)

Du bist doch künstler, da gibt es kein richtig oder falsch, nur das was der fotograf ausdrücken möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (7. Mai 2013)

hahaha da läuft der lachs.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2013)

Der Philipp kackt aufs Hinterrad


----------



## Kind der Küste (7. Mai 2013)

Die Trails sehen auf den Bildern wirklich sehr gut aus.
Da gibt sich jemand beim Bau wirklich Mühe!


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Mai 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Der Philipp kackt aufs Hinterrad


Ein bisschen, aber immerhin mit Style 
Dein kack-Bild aus Schulenberg ist auch net schlecht übrigens


----------



## MTWTFSS (8. Mai 2013)

morgen jemand unterwegs? ist ja ein Feiertag.


----------



## JPLactivities (9. Mai 2013)

Moin Moin, 

Ich hab folgendes Problem:

Am Dienstag hatte ich in Hahnenklee einen etwas härteren Sturz, seitdem ist entweder der Direct Mount Vorbau oder Lenker verbogen (SXR2 Vorbau/ Sixpack Millenium lenker). Nur trotz genauer Begutachtung und  nachmessens fällt mir keine Krümmung auf! Aber wenn beide montiert sind habe ich eine kleine Linkskrümmung im Cockpit. Mir ist beim Vorderrad ausbau aufgefallen, dass die Steckachse deutlich schwerer reingeht. Meine Befürchtung ist das die Gabel ein wenig verbogen ist, was aber dennoch sehr unwahrscheinlich ist da das schwächste Glied im Cockpit ja der Lenker ist..... also hätte er ja deutlich verbogen sein müssen oder täusch ich mich da? Mein Vorschlag wäre jetzt erstmal nen neuen Lenker zu montieren vielleicht ist damit ja das Problem schon behoben. Aber was meint ihr dazu? irgendwelche sinnvolle Vorschläge? Oder konkret gefragt jemand Lust sich Sonntag an den N-trails zu treffen um gemeinsam sich das Problemchen mal anzugucken? 

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTWTFSS (9. Mai 2013)

wollte am wochenende an die n-trails aber es klingt jetzt schon sehr danach als wenn deine gabel krumm wäre, das geht schneller als man denkt. ist mir auch mal passiert das ganze.

edit: versuch mal deine kronen zu lösen also alle und schau dann mal auf die gabel bzw. schraub sie wieder fest, auch möglich das sich die gabel nur verzogen hat und der lenker wirklich krumm ist.


----------



## JPLactivities (9. Mai 2013)

Wenn das mit der Gabel so wäre, ist es dann ein Garantie Fall? (das bike ist keine 2wochen alt)


----------



## christophersch (9. Mai 2013)

JPLactivities schrieb:


> Wenn das mit der Gabel so wäre, ist es dann ein Garantie Fall? (das bike ist keine 2wochen alt)



Da ist ganz bestimmt nichts kaputt. Zumindest nicht an der Gabel.
Der lenker hat nur eben keine Möglichkeit sich zu verdrehen. Deshalb geht die Kraft gleich in die Gabel und die beiden Brücken verdrehen sich. Gut zu spüren dürfte das sein, wenn du die Gabel im Stand einfederst. Wenns schwerer geht und hakt, ist die Gabel verdreht. Wie Jonas schon sagte, musst du dafür einfach die Schrauben lösen, die Gabel etwas "entspannen", schauen, dass alles gerade ist und sie sauber einfedert und dann wieder die schrauben festziehen. Achte aber aufs Drehmoment. Wenn du die richtig festkrallst, kann nächstes mal die Kraft nicht aufgenommen werden und du machst irgend was kaputt.

Es könnte aber auch sein, dass du dir die Schrauben des Vorbaus verzogen hast, oder der Lenker verbogen ist. Einfach mal nachschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPLactivities (9. Mai 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Da ist ganz bestimmt nichts kaputt.
> 
> Jaaaa super! vielen Dank! alles wieder akkurat grade.


----------



## DerArzt (9. Mai 2013)

JPLactivities schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Ich hab folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...



das hatte ich nach meinem wumms in willingen auch.
war eine leichte verformung des gesamten vorderen bikes.
würde an deiner stelle erstmal einen lenker ausleihen um das mit der gabel auszuschließen:

auf eigene verantwortung, aber wir haben es so gemacht:

gabelkronen gelockert, vorderrad blockiert, und den gesamten vorbei entgegen der krümmung gedreht.
man sah,wie sich die gabel mit den standrohren aus der verformung rausgedreht hat.
nicht brutal rangehen, mit gefühl. NUR als TIP!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. Mai 2013)

Auch ma lesen was geschrieben wird Keule..  Chris hatte schon die Lösung geliefert und JPL hats hinbekommen..


----------



## DerArzt (9. Mai 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Auch ma lesen was geschrieben wird Keule..  Chris hatte schon die Lösung geliefert und JPL hats hinbekommen..




Schnauze macus ^^.. vllt war die seite nicht aktualisiert. hier wird ja alle paar sek.  was geschrieben


----------



## Marcus_xXx (10. Mai 2013)

17:42 /= 20:13...  finde den Fehler..


----------



## DerArzt (10. Mai 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> 17:42 /= 20:13...  finde den Fehler..



hab dich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (10. Mai 2013)

DerArzt schrieb:


> hab dich..



 

Sach ma next Week Bescheid wenns da is, bin gespannt!


----------



## DerArzt (10. Mai 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Sach ma next Week Bescheid wenns da is, bin gespannt!




und ich erst.. mal sehen welche Parts ich tauschen muss..


----------



## Marcus_xXx (10. Mai 2013)

DerArzt schrieb:


> und ich erst.. mal sehen welche Parts ich tauschen muss..



Hoffentlich entpuppts sich nich zu ner Bastelbude.. :/ Aber wird schon alles gut werden..


----------



## DerArzt (12. Mai 2013)

Hey Jungs,

sagt mal kennt wer wen, der Laufräder einspeichen kann?
Also evtl. auch von der Felge zum Laufrad?
Marcus, hattest du letztens nicht so einen Fall?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. Mai 2013)

Ich war letztens bei MSP, die haben das recht schnell gemacht, war auch nicht übertrieben teuer...


----------



## DerArzt (12. Mai 2013)

zentrieren, oder komplett neu speichen?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. Mai 2013)

Mir war ne Speiche gerissen, also musste die neu rin, dann noch zentrieren.. Am Besten mal vorbeifahren & Matthias (lange Haare, Zopf) fragen..


----------



## DerArzt (12. Mai 2013)

ach, der den wir am speci stand in den HaBe getroffen haben? 

wieviel hast du bezahlt?


----------



## HamburgerBerg (13. Mai 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Da ist ganz bestimmt nichts kaputt. Zumindest nicht an der Gabel.
> Der lenker hat nur eben keine Möglichkeit sich zu verdrehen. Deshalb geht die Kraft gleich in die Gabel und die beiden Brücken verdrehen sich. Gut zu spüren dürfte das sein, wenn du die Gabel im Stand einfederst. Wenns schwerer geht und hakt, ist die Gabel verdreht. Wie Jonas schon sagte, musst du dafür einfach die Schrauben lösen, die Gabel etwas "entspannen", schauen, dass alles gerade ist und sie sauber einfedert und dann wieder die schrauben festziehen. Achte aber aufs Drehmoment. Wenn du die richtig festkrallst, kann nächstes mal die Kraft nicht aufgenommen werden und du machst irgend was kaputt.
> 
> Es könnte aber auch sein, dass du dir die Schrauben des Vorbaus verzogen hast, oder der Lenker verbogen ist. Einfach mal nachschauen.



krass, dass das so leicht geht   ?! aber bei Bremshebeln hab ich auch schon gelernt und bemerkt, dass Anzugspunkt sinnvoll is, das hat meinen Hebel schon vor diversen Abreißen/Abbrechen bewahrt ...



an Luke: wie es schon gesagt wurde, das is Deine künstlerische Freiheit, aber ich finde das sehr gut, was Du da fabrizierst ... 
die Staubwolke in der Kurve sieht u.a. sehr gut aus !

was geht Samstag bei Euch?
ich habe sonst immer Nachtschicht, also bis dennsen

tschööö
=]


----------



## Mr.Nox (17. Mai 2013)

Wer ist denn dieses Wochenende wann fahrradfahren? Ich müsste das bis heute Abend wissen, damit ich meine Arbeit einteilen kann.
Ich hätte mal wieder bock zu christophers Trail zu fahren.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. Mai 2013)

au jaaa, ich auch !!! ich will auch !!!
will da mal (wieder) pumpen und vllt ziehst Du mich wegen der Geschwindigkeit über den Großen? .. die Strecke fahr ich ja bis dahin mittlerweile ...   die is einfach zu geil! (an Chris den Godfather der Kiese ^^)

heute bin ich noch zu platt, komm aus der Nachtschicht ... wenn wäre es bei mir Sonntag oder Montag (habe nächste Woche frei)
...aber lass da noch Telefonieren, hm ?!

ich muss bis dahin noch was klären, dass ich Sonntag nicht Nachtschicht fahren muss  ... hab genug Nächte durch :kotz:

soo, bis denn
...


----------



## MTWTFSS (17. Mai 2013)

ich würde gerne mal wieder an den n-trails vorbeischauen. jemand am wochenende da?


----------



## christophersch (17. Mai 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Wer ist denn dieses Wochenende wann fahrradfahren? Ich müsste das bis heute Abend wissen, damit ich meine Arbeit einteilen kann.
> Ich hätte mal wieder bock zu christophers Trail zu fahren.
> LG



bin in HH.
ha aber nur das Dirtbike hier...

HamburgerBerg : kommts rum. Pumptrack ist aber noch nicht fit gemacht worden. Hab keine Ahnung wie der aussieht....


----------



## JPLactivities (17. Mai 2013)

Ich werde morgen in Schulenberg vorzufinden sein  vlt trifft man sich


----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. Mai 2013)

*neidisch kuck*
 

Viel Spaß Dir, pass auf Dich auf, ich bin morgen definitiv nicht da, vllt aber Sonntag ...

bis denn


----------



## Mr.Nox (17. Mai 2013)

Ich kaann jetzt  nur Sonntag. Am Sonntag sind  sind  einige an den Ntrails. Ich werde dann doch dahin fahren.
LG


----------



## MTWTFSS (17. Mai 2013)

sonntag bin ich raus morgen dann auch geh ich lieber boxen.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (18. Mai 2013)

...  ookay, na dann wird es wohl Ntrails bevor ich allein in der Kiese bin, wenn das mit der Arbeit nich anders klappt ... bin morgen dann aber nicht sonderlich lang mit Bike ...   hab ja scheinbar wie es aussieht doch noch Nachtschicht im Anschluss


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Mai 2013)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Ich kaann jetzt  nur Sonntag. Am Sonntag sind  sind  einige an den Ntrails. Ich werde dann doch dahin fahren.
> LG



Wer sind einige?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (18. Mai 2013)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> Wer sind einige?



Du und noch irgendjemand hat sich doch bei FB gemeldet. Da das Wetter heute bescheiden ist, überlege ich es mir noch. Ich will die Trails nihct so zerflücken....


----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. Mai 2013)

Wie siehts mit euch eigentlich aus, mal Interesse in den HaBe´s zu fahren? da gibts n paar Ecken die durchaus Potential haben was draus zu machen!

Oder lieber vor der eigenen Tür..?


----------



## Mr.Nox (19. Mai 2013)

ICh hab leider nichts vor der eigenen Tür  Ich bin überall mindestens 60min unterwegs


----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. Mai 2013)

Wow, wo wohnst du denn? Ne Std. um IRGENDEINEN Spot zu erreichen? ^^ Unterirdisch?


----------



## MTWTFSS (19. Mai 2013)

also ich würde montag gerne ne runde drehen. N-trails war ich lang nicht mehr jemand dabei? Sonst werde ich wohl nach Malente fahren.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. Mai 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> also ich würde montag gerne ne runde drehen. N-trails war ich lang nicht mehr jemand dabei? Sonst werde ich wohl nach Malente fahren.



Wie machst Du das mit Male eigentlich, bist da Mitglied (fährst doch recht oft dort, nicht?!?) ich hab ab morgen früh nachm Ausschlafen ne Woche frei, mein Auto is noch nich heile ... könnt ich ggf mitkommen? ^^


... ich muss jedenfalls auch wieder!!!

NTrails werden wohl bei dem Regen von gestern aufgeweicht sein und ich will die auch nicht zerpflücken ...
heute wird das wohl aber überall so sein und vor der Nachtschicht will ich mich und alles nicht so einsauen ... wird mir sonst zu stressig.

(auch an marcus)
hab auch noch einiges zu tun, daher muss ich sehn wo ich morgen mal die Seele baumeln lass, aber ich brauche zu den richtigen Spots auch mindestens ne Halbe Stunde (Popptown) bis zu rund 90 Minuten (Harburger Berge, Kuhtrift) ... nicht jeder hat hier was vor der Haustür ... 

so ich mach gleich ma, lass hier an & on, kuck dann später noch ma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (19. Mai 2013)

nö bin in malente noch kein mitglied werd das aber demnächst mal in angriff nehmen fahre da nur schon seit 08/09 und kenne die jungs eben fast alle. mitnehmen kann ich dich leider nicht da das auto gerade mal groß genug ist um 1 rad reinzubekommen (toyota IQ) und das ist schon ziemlich perfektioniertes tetris gespiele haha. zum thema trails zerpflücken, einfach am ende ne schaufel in die hand nehmen und dann hat sich das auch erledigt.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (19. Mai 2013)

Aaaah, dann versteh ich auch warum Du da recht oft bist ohne im Verein zu sein  ;D
Okay, bei meinem Fiesta passen 2 DH Bikes und Gepäck für Bikeparkurlaub mit 2 Leuten (Fahrer und Bei-) auch mit eingeübtem Tetris rein, aber da zZ die Kiste nicht fahrbereit ist, kann ich dann wohl nicht mit - wenn es außerhalb des HVV-Bereichs wie Malente ist 

 ich finde keine Schaufel mehr an irgendeinem Spot, die wurden überall wohl zu oft gezockt/... ich will mir mal n Klappspaten zulegen  aber bisweilen hab ich nur ne Klapp-Rechen ...

soooo, na dann ...

ich muss zur Nachtschicht, vllt gehts morgen mit Chris wo hin, mal sehen... ich will auf jeden mal wieder Springen ... 



freu mich von Mitfahrern/ -gelegenheiten morgen ab 12 Uhr zu hören ...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. Mai 2013)

also auf die gefahr mich zu wiederholen, habe in den habe´s ne ecke entdeckt wo man wahnsinnig geil fahren kann und auch was schickes basteln könnte.. ^^


----------



## DerArzt (19. Mai 2013)

und mit "geil" meint er wirklich schöne trails,die man auch mal richtig fix fahren kann. da ist sicher ein wenig drin, um die noch fluffiger zu gestalten


----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. Mai 2013)

DerArzt schrieb:


> und mit "geil" meint er wirklich schöne trails,die man auch mal richtig fix fahren kann. da ist sicher ein wenig drin, um die noch fluffiger zu gestalten



This!


----------



## MTWTFSS (19. Mai 2013)

wenns neue radl da ist werde ich wohl öfter in den harburger bergen unterwegs/anzutreffen sein.


----------



## DerArzt (19. Mai 2013)

was wird es denn?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Mai 2013)

Würde ab Mittwoch in den HaBes dabei sein.


----------



## MTWTFSS (20. Mai 2013)

DerArzt schrieb:


> was wird es denn?



was mit großen rädern.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (20. Mai 2013)

Neeee Malte du bist raus. Du willst immer Marathon-Touren fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Mai 2013)

Soll ich mitm Cove kommen?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (21. Mai 2013)

Fairer wäre es...


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Mai 2013)

Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn das mit meinem Hals/Nase nicht schlimmer wird!


----------



## HamburgerBerg (22. Mai 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> This!


ich käme da in den HaBe's gern mal mit zum Fahren, könnte vllt auch mitbasteln nach / vor Arbeit, aber nur zum Basteln komm ich nicht, ich bin pro Strecke 90 Minuten unterwegs ... aber in Harburg is ja meine Arbeit, also vor ner Spät-/ Nachtschicht könnt ich vllt mal mit Anpacken und mitfahren ...




aber sonst Leute, ich fahr ja auch gern bei Regen und soo, aber gestern hat das Wetter (besser wohl die ständig nass-schlammigen Brensscheiben) wohl meine beiden Bremsen vom AM zerschoßen  - die Beläge von den Bremsen sind alle abgerissen, deren Trägerplatten alle verbogen, z.T. fast weggeschliffen und die Distanzfedern gebrochen 
... ich werde morgen abklären, ob das Garantie-/ Kulanzfall ist aber ich habe, bis mir klar gesagt werden kann was da los war, kein großes Vertrauen mehr in den Bremsen ... is Schit wenn man Bremsen will und nix passiert 

einzig Gute: hat dennoch Spaß gemacht und ich hab mich nicht verletzt trotz der Umstände *auf Holz klopf*

also, Daumen Drücken ... Fotos kommen dann demnächst

tschö

=]


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Mai 2013)

Bremsbeläge=>Verschleißteil


----------



## Daddelmann (23. Mai 2013)

Verschlissene bremsbeläe bieten doch die meiste bremspower. Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast  bei einem kumpel sollte ich mal nachsehen, was da los sei an der bremse, die wäre so schwierig zu dosieren,  tja da fuhr er so den einen oder anderen km auf den trägerplatten Haha, aber wumps hatten sie und zwar kräftig


----------



## JansenX (23. Mai 2013)

moin jungs,
wenn ihr noch jemanden kennt die noch eine Freerider braucht, ich verkaufe mein ReignX
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/173272-giant-reign-x

hab leider gar kein Zeit mehr zum fahren


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Mai 2013)

JansenX schrieb:


> moin jungs,
> wenn ihr noch jemanden kennt die noch eine Freerider braucht, ich verkaufe mein ReignX
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/173272-giant-reign-x
> 
> hab leider gar kein Zeit mehr zum fahren


ja hallo, hier ich!  kann man den evtl. demnächst mal probefahren?


----------



## JansenX (24. Mai 2013)

Auf jeden fall. Hab aber erst Sonntag Abend zeit fuer dich, muss erst diese WE arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Mai 2013)

Machste nix mit falsch Philipp. Ist ein top Rahmen, allerdings ist der Hinterbau echt auf der soften Seite, bügelt dafür auch richtig.


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Mai 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Machste nix mit falsch Philipp. Ist ein top Rahmen, allerdings ist der Hinterbau echt auf der soften Seite, bügelt dafür auch richtig.



volle zustimmung meinerseits


----------



## HamburgerBerg (24. Mai 2013)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> Verschlissene bremsbeläe bieten doch die meiste bremspower. Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast  bei einem kumpel sollte ich mal nachsehen, was da los sei an der bremse, die wäre so schwierig zu dosieren,  tja da fuhr er so den einen oder anderen km auf den trägerplatten Haha, aber wumps hatten sie und zwar kräftig




das das Verschleißteile sind is mir klar ... aber von fast neuen Belägen innerhalb rund 50 km bis auf Trägerplatte runter verschlissen find ich zuviel, die sind auch nicht nur angekratzt, die sind zT richtig runtergeschliffen ...   

nu, mal Abwarten was die sagen ...

auf Lange frist will ich an dem AM eh andere Bremsen ran, die mehr mitmachen  ^^ (wenn ich es mir hoffentlich leisten kann, das Rad zu behalten)


Blümlein, das Giant-VPP ( ? ) - Hinterbau System (Maestro von denen benannt) is schon n ziemlich gutmütiges Dampfbügeleisen ... vom Kumpel kenn ich es vom Glory ... wenn Dir die Größe passt ist das schon ne gute, faire Sache ...


anderes Thema:

hätte denn wer Lust und Zeit, am 9.6. mit nach Malente zum Norddeutschen DH-Rennen zu fahren - also Fahrgemeinschaft und sooo ? Mein Auto is noch nicht fahrbereit   aber wenn könnten wir entweder zu 2 mit Bikes und co in meiner Kiste fahren oder wir fahren mit mehr Autos und teilen das anders auf ^^ wenn das Ersatzteilnicht rechtzeitg kommt, muss ich ne Mitfahrgelegenheit finden  

 ich hoff am WE mal wieder etwas zu rocken, bis dennsen =]


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich mit Anhänger fahre, könnte ich 5 Leute und locker 10 Bikes mitkriegen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Mai 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Anhänger fahre, könnte ich 5 Leute und locker 10 Bikes mitkriegen.


Bin dabei 


Zum Giant: Ja, ich weiß, dass das n klasse Rahmen sein soll. Aber ne Testfahrt werde ich auf jeden Fall mal machen. Vor allem wegen der Größe.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (24. Mai 2013)

... ich habe entweder 5 Sitzplätze (inklusive mir) mit wenig Stauraum (keine Bikes!) oder eben 2 und viel (für Bikes mit einbezogen)
fährst Du denn sicher Schattenschatzi?

ich kann das erst sehr kurzfristig sagen, denn in der Woche bin ich für die Arbeit bei einer anderen Stelle und wie die mich Schichtmäßig einteilen weiß ich erst am 3., 4. oder so ...

so, ich muss mal ran an den Speck  - wir schnacken, wenn am WE wer wo fährt, gern mal durchbimmeln ...

adieu =]

edit: Blümchen, dass ist auch vernünftig (wegen Größe) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (24. Mai 2013)

Ich würde auch liebend gerne zum Rennen kommen!


----------



## MTWTFSS (24. Mai 2013)

rennen bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (24. Mai 2013)

... das klingt doch gut... könnten wir als Team Hamburg dort mitstreiten ;D

so, bis die Tage oder spontan am WE, aber ruft an, PC bleibt wohl aus bis Dienstag.


----------



## JPLactivities (24. Mai 2013)

Ich bin fest am 9.6 mit dabei!!


----------



## lukidtm (24. Mai 2013)

Rennen in Malenta klingt nett. Dabei wäre ich auch, Fotos machen oder selber fahren wird aber dann eher Spontan entschieden  

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Mai 2013)

Also ich werde, denke ich, hinfahren (oder muss man für den Tag extra Mitglied werden?). Entweder 3 Leute, 3 Bikes oder mit Anhänger, wenn wir mehr werden.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Mai 2013)

... wenn es bei mir zeitlich klappt, dann will ich auch definitiv fahren!
auch wenn ich glaube, dass meine Chancen auf eine Platzierung nicht sonderlich gut sind, ich will da trotzdem Spaß haben, was dazu lernen und vllt auch besser mein eigenes Können einschätzen ...

ich muss Euch also noch vertrösten, morgen in einer Woche kann ich das dann hoffentlich erfragen.

bis dahin ...

ich fang mal an, meine neue Handynummer zu verteilen ... wer will und nicht gleich was im Postkasten hat, bitte ab morgen mich anstubsen ... ich versuch mal hier da n paar "Massen-Mails" zu schreiben XD

=]


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Mai 2013)

Bis jetzt wollen Linus, Jan, Philipp bei mir mit. 1 Platz hätte ich noch. Wer kann denn ggF. noch einen PKW mit 5 Plätzen anbieten?
Zu viert fahre ich ohne anhänger, auch wenns dann kuschelig wird.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (26. Mai 2013)

... wenn mein Auto bis dahin heil is ... (Jo ... bitte melde Dich !)
mit Fahrer (also meiner wenigkeit) passen da 5 rein, dann is aber kaum Packraum ... Kofferraum is seeehr klein keine 3 Kola-Kisten!!! Auf Schoß nehmen wäre dann angesagt und Rückbank is eh kuschelig, ich kann auhc nicht weit nach vorne ... aber wäre ja nur für ne recht kurze Fahrt, von daher aus meiner Sicht verkraftbar.

... wir schnacken, wenn ich näheres weiß, davor macht es von mir aus keinen Sinn genau zu planen ... weil wenn ich Arbeiten muss bin ich raus 

soo, schönen Sonntag noch, bis demnächst!

=]


----------



## hasardeur (26. Mai 2013)

Wann soll es denn wohin gehen? Großes Auto hätte ich.

BTW: Wer fährt denn zum Bikefestival nach Willingen? Ich werde am 14.06. gegen 16:00 Uhr von Hammerbrook starten und hätte noch bis zu 3 Plätze frei. Dachträger hätte ich für bis zu 5 Bikes. 2x 20 mm Achse (1x brauche ich selbst), ansonsten Schnellspanner oder ohne Ausbau VR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (26. Mai 2013)

Moin

Habe mein Super Enduro / light Freerider geschlachtet.  Rahmen, Gabel, Dämpfer sowie LRS sind noch da und bei evtl. Interesse hier zu finden http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/218894 bzw. in 22769 abholbar. 

Gruß und happy trails


----------



## hasardeur (26. Mai 2013)

Stolze Preise...


----------



## kaptan (26. Mai 2013)

Halt dem geringen alter, sowie den makellosen zuständen der parts entsprechend.  Wie gesagt in 22769 kann man sich persönlich davon überzeugen.


----------



## christophersch (26. Mai 2013)

Wie macht ihr das überhaupt mit dem Rennen?
1) wann fahrt ihr hin?
2) bis wann bleibt ihr?
3) wo pennt ihr? und...
4) habt ihr euch schon angemeldet oder macht ihr das vor Ort?

Ich kann leider noch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, dass ich komme, aber wenn, hätte ich auch noch 1-2 Plätze für die Hinfahrt frei...

reinhaun allerseits


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Mai 2013)

Ich will morgens hin und abends zurück. Mehr geht nicht.
 @Steffen: Norddeutscher DH Cup in Malente. Denke eher nix für dich, hat ein paar schlecht zu umfahrende größere Sprünge.


----------



## christophersch (26. Mai 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich will morgens hin und abends zurück. Mehr geht nicht.
> @Steffen: Norddeutscher DH Cup in Malente. Denke eher nix für dich, hat ein paar schlecht zu umfahrende größere Sprünge.



also letztes Jahr sind da einige Kiddies mit DJ Bikes und Cross Country Reifen runter. ...geht alles 

Also wenn ich da hin fahre, werde ich dort am Samstag Mittag einschlagen. Dann etwas trainieren, mir die neue Streckenführung angucken um gut vorbereitet zu sein. Aber wie die anderen das machen weiß ich leider auch nicht...


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Mai 2013)

Ich habe weder Zeit noch Geld für eine Zweitages-Aktion, allerdings fahre ich auch nicht um eine Platzierung, was bei dir ja anders sein dürfte
Dass das auch mit Dirtbikes befahrbar ist, bezweifle ich nicht. Aber ich weiß, dass Steffen nicht der große Fan von viel Luft unter den Reifen ist.


----------



## JPLactivities (26. Mai 2013)

Uhh dann wären wir ja ne ganze Menge guter Fahrer! Man bin ich froh dass ich noch bei U17 mitfahren darf


----------



## hasardeur (26. Mai 2013)

Was heißt hier kein Fan von Luft unter den Reifen? Mir spielt nur mein Kopf immer einen Streich  Wenn Du brav weiter mit mir übst, fahre ich nächstes Jahr mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (26. Mai 2013)

Hi, wo in Hamburg lasst Ihr Laufradsätze zentrieren? Ich bin nur an guter Arbeit interessiert. Einfaches Festballern durch Shops hab ich schon mehrfach erlebt, dass kann ich derweil sogar selbst. Im konkreten Fall geht es um einen Enduro LRS (Hope Hoops mit Pro2 EVO/Flow EX). Könnt Ihr jmd empfehlen? Danke!


----------



## JPLactivities (28. Mai 2013)

Also ich kann nur meine Arbeitsstelle Zweiradhaus Ehrig empfehlen.


----------



## hasardeur (30. Mai 2013)

Was geht am Sonntag? HaBe-Runde?


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTWTFSS (30. Mai 2013)

neues rad kommt erst nächste woche wie es ausschaut. bin dann wohl auch regelmäßiger bei den HaBe runden dabei.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute =]

Morgen werd ich abfragen, ob ich den Sonntag überhaupt frei habe. Hoff
 mich morgen von der Arbeit mit guten Neuigkeiten zurück melden zu können.
Okay, vom Smartphone ist's noch etwas ungewohnt, schockt aber schon !)
Von zuhaus werde ich auf jeden bald von mir hören lassen.

Zu der Frage wegem Zentrieren: ich kann nur meine Guten von "Mink's Bikeshop" weiterempfehlen.

Ich freu mich so, heute mit Racebike im VoPa gut was gerissen und mich nach Pause auf dem Ding sofortwohl ggefühlt zu haben! 

Na denn bis denn



Vom Handy gesendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. Juni 2013)

Chris sehr gute Fragen: btw, wenn ich nu weiß ob es überhaupt was wird werd ich mir Gedanken machen... bis denne


----------



## kaptan (3. Juni 2013)

Jetzt erstmal zwei Wochen auf das Neue Bike warten und wir haben so geniales Bike Wetter...  Bis auf die Lyrik ist auch alles schon Verkauft an Parts vom Cheetah.


----------



## lukidtm (3. Juni 2013)

was kommt denn neu?


----------



## kaptan (3. Juni 2013)

Ein Propain Tyee in Neon Gelb!


----------



## MTWTFSS (3. Juni 2013)

ok das ist jetzt ein bisschen lustig.


----------



## lukidtm (3. Juni 2013)

klingt geil 


bissn farbe!! wann solls kommen?


----------



## MTWTFSS (3. Juni 2013)

da ich ursprünglich angedacht hatte mir das 29er speci enduro zuzulegen und mich dann doch haha was ein zufall ebenfalls für ein neon gelbes tyee entschieden habe finde ich die situation gerade sehr lustig. also meins sollte ende der woche anfang nächster woche da sein hoffe ich.


----------



## kaptan (3. Juni 2013)

@MTWTFSS.... Warum denn ditte?
 @luki: Jo das ding sieht live einfach hammer aus! Angegeben wurden ca. 10 Tage! Kanns kaum erwarten...


----------



## MTWTFSS (3. Juni 2013)

ach finds nur lustig das dann bald 2 davon hier im wald rumkurven. denke aber ich werd an meins direkt ne neue kurbel+kefü ranschrauben. welches hast genommen?  ausstattung 1,2 oder 3?


----------



## lukidtm (3. Juni 2013)

haha  lustiger zufall 

soo auf wunsch von klaus hier mal ein etwas älteres Bild ausm VoPa





Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (3. Juni 2013)

Hey Nice! Hast geschmack  

Wird bei mir das neon Tyee I mit folgenden upgreades: Lyrik 170er RC2DH, Monarch Plus, X9 Trigger, MRP2 X2 Kefü, Shimano ZEE Bremsen 180er SLX Scheiben V+H sowie paar alte parts vom Cheetah wie die 2,4 er Onza Ibex DH reifen, ODI Rouge Lock on Griffe und evtl. der Selle XO sattel falls der Sixpack nicht bequem genug ist.

Was wird es bei dir schönes?


----------



## MTWTFSS (3. Juni 2013)

das tyee 2 mit der stealth reverb sonst Standard bekommt allerdings direkt meinen renthal fatbar ran und den wtb devo in rot sowie meine minion dhf in 2.35. geplante änderung werden dann wohl ne e.13 lg1 trail+truvativ stylo oder was vergleibares leichtes/preiswertes(da ich denke ich kein 2 fach benötigen werde aber es erstmal teste) und ein thomson x4.


----------



## kaptan (3. Juni 2013)

Klingt Astrein! Dann mal Fleißig Bilder machen und rein damit... Bis bald und allzeit gute Fahrt jungs!


----------



## Kind der Küste (3. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand vor, morgen Nachmittag/Abend irgendwo ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## hasardeur (4. Juni 2013)

kaptan schrieb:


> Hey Nice! Hast geschmack
> 
> Wird bei mir das neon Tyee I mit folgenden upgreades: Lyrik 170er RC2DH, Monarch Plus, X9 Trigger, MRP2 X2 Kefü, Shimano ZEE Bremsen 180er SLX Scheiben V+H sowie paar alte parts vom Cheetah wie die 2,4 er Onza Ibex DH reifen, ODI Rouge Lock on Griffe und evtl. der Selle XO sattel falls der Sixpack nicht bequem genug ist.
> 
> Was wird es bei dir schönes?



Sehr sinnvolle Ausstattung und ein echt geiles Rad für einen super Preis. Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, nimm den Vivid Air R2C (falls er passt). Durch den einstellbaren Ending-Stroke kann man die Zugstufe recht offen fahren und trotzdem kickt der Hinterbau nicht. Das bisschen Mehrgewicht ist es echt wert. Die Ibex fahre ich auch nur noch am VR. Hinten halten die Teile keine 3 Monate, wenn man mit dem Gerät auch mal Strecke macht. Nach zwei Touren am Gardasee sah mein HR schon ziemlich mitgenommen aus. Vorn ist der Reifen aber geil. Hinten würde ich den Ardent drauf lassen. Da gehört er hin.


----------



## kaptan (4. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Danke, habe ich alles mit bedacht und vernunft ausgewählt. Leider passt der Vivid nicht ebenso der Coil und andere Dämpfer mit etwas ausladenderen dimensionen, vorerst einziges Manko des Tyee... Aber der Monarch Plus soll wohl ok sein, ich werde berichten was mein Coil verwöhntes Popometer dazu sagt.  Das mit dem Ibex Dh kann ich bestätigen! Grip ohne ende vorallem bei Nässe, ABER durch die weichere mischung starker verschleiß den ich auch schon am HR festgestellt hatte... Da ich eher der Enduro Tourer bin und erst paar km asphalt überwinde um an die spots zu kommen werde ich mir das mal überlegen ob ich ihn hinten ebenfalls wieder montiere, mal sehen der sieht um als ersatz für vorne zu fungieren schon leicht mitgenommen aus... Evtl. so durchrocken und dann Tauschen hmm...


----------



## MTWTFSS (4. Juni 2013)

sehr tauglich kombi für trails mMn vorne minion F hinten den crossmark von maxxis drauf. werde das wohl vorerst so fahren oder vllt auch direkt vorne hinten minion F da ich doch eher bergab orientiert unterwegs bin, darum grip>rollwiderstand.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (6. Juni 2013)

... schlechte Nachricht zuerst: bei Arbeit hatt ich doch noch nicht genug Pausen, um mich drum zu Kümmern euch zu schreiben, oder einzeln anzurufen ...

gute Nachricht: *ich habe Sonntag frei !!*! 

ich will morgen mal Rennanmeldungsformalitäten lesen, kucken wer von Kompels bei mir eh noch mit will zum zukucken (hab bisher n paar vorraussichtlich am Start/ Ziel ... XD ... )
und dann muss ich morgen nach Arbeit mein Auto fit machen, dann wird rumtelefoniert wann wo wie hin und Rückfahrt gemacht wird ...

also nicht verzagen, bis morgen sagen 
sonst Samstag ... 

ich fang mal Liste an: ich will hin -> 

1 Fahrer + 1 Bike ,  möglich wäre ein Auto mit Platz für weitere Person (inkl. Bike möglich) oder max. 4 weitere Personen wenn mein Bike wo anders unterkommt ... und an Zuschauern habe ich bisher von  3 Leuten gehört, die mit wollen ... aber nur zukucken (Autos wären vorhanden soweit ich weiß)

wir schreiben dann kurz und knackig
bis denn, angenehmen Ausklang aus der Woche



PS: Danke Luki, die Bilder sind wirklich geil, zeig doch noch n paar  ... oder lass doch ma konkreter n Abend machen für Filme, Fotos und so ... wir schnacken hoffentlich bald


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte ggF. Platz im Anhänger. Im Moment habe ich aber nur 2 mitfahrer und würde dann lieber ohne fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (7. Juni 2013)

Ich fahr auch hin und nehme Jan-Phillip mit Rad mit. Mehr Platz habe ich dann auch leider nicht mehr, außer vielleicht für einen Zuschauer. Das wird wohl Nils sein. Man sieht sich dann da. Wir sind so gegen 9:45 in Malente.

LG


----------



## Mr.Nox (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
falls das Interesse besteht, habe ich eine Tippgemeinschaft erstellt für den WorldCup. Hier der Link dafür.

http://tippspiel.mtb-news.de/group/46


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. Juni 2013)

Ahoi Leute 

Gestern beim Betriebssport hatte ich richtig Glück 
Ich kann Fußball ja eh nicht so leiden, aus Teamgeist hab ich mich aber gestern dazu überreden lassen.

Fataler Fehler !!! Mir hat gestern dann einer schön gegen Knöchel gekickt, dass da ein fetter Bluterguss entstanden is, nu is es immer noch dick und tut noch ein wenig weh, ich werd von daher nicht fahren ! 

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß und passt auf Euch auf 

Zur Fahrradsternfahrt werd ich aber wohl wieder fit sein und da mitfahren (16.6.)   =]

Tschüß


----------



## HamburgerBerg (8. Juni 2013)

...  ich bleib also in Hamburg und leg den Fuß weiter hoch, muss die Strecken bei anderer Gelegenheit rocken ^^


Auto is zumal auch noch putt...


----------



## lukidtm (8. Juni 2013)

hmm das ist ja ärgerlich...

dann mal gute besserung  

Vllt bring ich ja ein paar bilder mit wenn nicht selber mit fahre, was ich aber eig vor habe.

Luki


----------



## Marcus_xXx (8. Juni 2013)

ich hatte überlegt auf spontan da hochzufahren, aber denke ich werd da mit meinem enduro nicht so richtig viel reißen können, abgesehen davon hab ich ne fette erkältung an der backe. iwie uncool bei dem wetter im moment.

aber hey, bremse entlüften hat schonmal gefunzt, neue griffe sind auch dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Juni 2013)

Enduro ist für die Strecke der bessere Downhiller Ist auf jeden Fall weniger ruppig als das Ding von dem ihr euch letztens auf uns gestürzt habt


----------



## christophersch (8. Juni 2013)

ich schaffe es leider nicht nach Malente.
meine Mitfahrgelegenheit hat in letzter Minute abgesagt


----------



## MTWTFSS (8. Juni 2013)

ich hätte ja auch lust nach malente aber da das neue tyee da ist und ich heute schonmal ne kleine runde gedreht habe werde ich morgen mal eine große runde durch die haBe´s kurven. sonst noch jemand dort unterwegs?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (8. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Enduro ist für die Strecke der bessere Downhiller;-) Ist auf jeden Fall weniger ruppig als das Ding von dem ihr euch letztens auf uns gestürzt habt;-)



Auf uns gestürzt.. ^^ ihr habt da ungünstig im weg campiert, so war das!  Hmmm kostet das startgebühr oder so? Ich überleg grade echt.. Meinst du, ich würd da "schadfrei" runterkommen?


----------



## lukidtm (8. Juni 2013)

15 euro startgebür soweit ich weiß 

und so sieht die strecke aus: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oal55vRjqzU"]Malente nach dem Umbau - YouTube[/nomedia]

Luki


----------



## Marcus_xXx (8. Juni 2013)

Okay, sieht machbar aus.. Paar fragen: wer fährt dahin & wer fährt selber? Wer is sonst noch dabei? Frage da meine Freundin wenn mitkommt, nicht dass sie sich da zu Tode langweilt.. Wer fährt wo & wann dahin?
 @Lordshadow, ihr wolltet ab veddel??


----------



## lukidtm (8. Juni 2013)

also ich fahre bei malte bzw Lordshadow mit. Philipp kommt wohl auch mit und sonst keine ahnung. 

Luki


----------



## Marcus_xXx (8. Juni 2013)

N Platz bei euch frei? Kollege Marcel will bestimmt auch, wenn seine Frau ihm das erlaubt versteht dich.. @DerArzt


----------



## lukidtm (8. Juni 2013)

keine ahnugn wie das noch mit platz aussieht, musst du dich an malte wenden.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (8. Juni 2013)

Ja der ziehts ja wieder vor nicht online zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (8. Juni 2013)

hmm ja so scheints... 

über facebook versucht? 

ne nummer von ihm hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Juni 2013)

Ich habe noch mindestens einen Platz


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. Juni 2013)

Also, ich komm auch hoch, fahren allerdings erst gegen 9 los.. Bis später Jungens..


----------



## maxl188 (11. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs,
ich brauche mal eure Hilfe: Bin auf der Suche nach einem HT oder Touren-Fully für meine bessere Hälfte. Habt ihr was rumstehen, dass ihr loswerden wollt oder kennt jemandenden der... 
Falls ja, meldet euch!
Danke & Gruß
Max


----------



## lukidtm (11. Juni 2013)

nen freund wollte sein Spezi Pitch loswerden, kann ihn ja ma fragen ob ers noch hat.

Luki


----------



## Speetrip (11. Juni 2013)

Ich hab nur ein UMF Hardy 1 zu bieten


----------



## maxl188 (11. Juni 2013)

das Speci spielt schon in einer "zu schweren" Liga...
Bzgl. dem Hardy: Gern weitere Details und Preisvorstellung per PN!


----------



## lukidtm (11. Juni 2013)

ja das Spezi ist doch mitlerweiel verkauft, hab ich nur nicht mitbekommen 

aber is dann ja nich weiter schlimm.


Luki


----------



## MTWTFSS (14. Juni 2013)

wer ist morgen wo unterwegs? hab tierisch lust das radl zu bewegen. von mir aus gerne ne trailtour durch die HaBe´s oder irgendwo an nen spot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (15. Juni 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> wer ist morgen wo unterwegs? hab tierisch lust das radl zu bewegen. von mir aus gerne ne trailtour durch die HaBe´s oder irgendwo an nen spot.



Bin in HH. Bin am Spot. Mittags


----------



## MTWTFSS (15. Juni 2013)

selbe frage wie gestern wer ist morgen wo unterwegs?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. Juni 2013)

Ich werd mit Ignaz nach Malente fahren...


----------



## faz99 (16. Juni 2013)

moin leute! 

ich war gestern in der dämmerung verzweifelt auf der  suche nach den freeride sachen im volkspark. leider hab ich ausser dem  trail der wohl einmal rings rum führt (und dem ich nicht ganz gefolgt  bin) nichts gefunden. hatte mir das gehölz mitten in der stadt nicht so  groß vorgestellt. bin da wohl als bremer was andres gewohnt 
kann mir jemand, gerne als pn, mal beschreiben wo ich da was finde? nicht dass ich nächstes mal wieder die anfahrt fast für umsonst mache...

danke


----------



## Speetrip (17. Juni 2013)

wenn du vom Stadion kommen die Nansenstrasse fast bis zum Ende fährst kommt es auf der Linken Seite, nicht zu verfehlen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Juni 2013)

Wir fahren heute um 13:00 eine Runde von der Kärntener Hütte über Karlstein und zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (23. Juni 2013)

pack ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Juni 2013)

Jungens! X-Line is der Oberhammer, eher so was für euch Cracks, hat aber in jedem Fall brutal gebockt.. 

Morgen guck ich mir mal die Pro- & Blueline an..


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Juni 2013)

Saubüdel

Am Mittwoch findet nix statt


----------



## Mr.Nox (23. Juni 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Jungens! X-Line is der Oberhammer, eher so was für euch Cracks, hat aber in jedem Fall brutal gebockt..
> 
> Morgen guck ich mir mal die Pro- & Blueline an..



Jetzt werde ich neidisch. Ich will auch wieder hin. 
Die sind deutlich besser zu fahren als die Xline. Wenn es richtig flowig werden soll, dann ab zur milka line! Oder den Hacklbergtrail fahren, der auf der anderen Spitze das Schattberg ist. Sprich: Die Xline oben starten und dann direkt zur anderen Spitze fahren. Das hochschieben ist zwar derbe anstrengend, der Trail lohnt aber.


----------



## MTWTFSS (23. Juni 2013)

x line ist sau gut blue line ist ok irgendwann (nach 1-2) mal fahren aber irgendwie lahm (damals 2009 zumindest) hacklbergtrail lohnt määääääächtig!


edit: wäre mittwoch dabei wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Juni 2013)

Hacklberg & Xline haben sich erstmal erledigt, der Schattbergexpress fährt erst ab 29. wieder, da bin ich schon wieder weg. Wies aussieht, war die Terminwahl für den Urlaub fürn Arsch, es regnet wie Sau seit gestern abend, soll wohl auch erstma so bleiben... :/


----------



## Mr.Nox (24. Juni 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Hacklberg & Xline haben sich erstmal erledigt, der Schattbergexpress fährt erst ab 29. wieder, da bin ich schon wieder weg. Wies aussieht, war die Terminwahl für den Urlaub fürn Arsch, es regnet wie Sau seit gestern abend, soll wohl auch erstma so bleiben... :/



war die Z-Line schon offen? Die wird/ wurde ja gebaut als Ergänzung.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (24. Juni 2013)

Keine Ahnung, ich bin gestern vormittag hier angekommen, hab ne Std. gepennt und dann sind wa runter zum Schattbergexpress gefahren, war ja nur Sa + So offen, dann wieder ne Woche dicht...

Die geht doch auch da oben iwo los, oder?


----------



## Daddelmann (24. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand Interesse an meinem Ironhorse Sunday? Ich habe mir ein Intense M3 angeschafft. Rahmen Samstag gekauft, Sonntag aufgebaut. Das Ironhorse steht jetzt zum Verkauf  Rahmen, Dämpfer und Titanfeder für bis 75kg ist vorhanden 

Zum Thema Panzer: 17,17kg mit gleichen Aufbau, wie beim Ironhorse, außer, dass noch eine Titanfeder, statt Stahlfeder, die dabei war, noch rein muss


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2013)

Ersatztermin:
Samstag 11:00 ab KH, durch den Hausbrucher Forst und die Neugrabener Heide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (24. Juni 2013)

samstag muss ich leider arbeiten.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juni 2013)

Samstag geht es ins Vinschgau


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2013)

Friss nicht soviel Kümmelbrötchen


----------



## MTWTFSS (24. Juni 2013)

also dreht ihr die tour nun samstag statt Mittwoch? oder ist der samstag nur ein ausweichtermin weils das wetter nicht mitspielt?


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2013)

Mittwoch fällt aus, wegen Überschneidung. Stattdessen gehts am Samstag los.


----------



## MTWTFSS (24. Juni 2013)

damn it.


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juni 2013)

Habt Ihr schon den Artikel über den Trailpark Rabenberg gelesen? Sieht sehr verlockend aus, sind jedoch deutlich über 500km von HH. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja dieses Jahr noch, eine Fahrgemeinschaft dorthin zu organisieren. Wer wäre wann mit von der Partie? Ich könnte so ab 2. Augustwoche.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Juni 2013)

Ich nicht.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (25. Juni 2013)

Warum du nicht? Weil dein Auto für die Strecke 10h braucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Juni 2013)

Weil ich den Sommer (15.Juli - 1.Oktober) in Bayern, inmitten schönster Singletrails verbringe


----------



## lukidtm (25. Juni 2013)

So, warn heut mal wieder im sehr dunklem Volkspark, daher sind die fotos auch eher dunkel und net so dolle, wie ich finde.





wer mehr gucken will einfach durchs album klicken.

konstruktive Kritik ist wird wie immer gern gelesen.

Luki


----------



## Mr.Nox (25. Juni 2013)

Ich hab Kendrick und seinen Kollegewn am HBF gesehen. Ich will auch mal wieder Rollern


----------



## MTWTFSS (25. Juni 2013)

mMn alle todgeblitzt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Juni 2013)

Bisschen längere Belichtungszeiten und Iso auf 800-1000. Die D600 kann das doch.


----------



## lukidtm (25. Juni 2013)

ISO 800-1000 Bääää hallo rauschen.  ich mag das garnet. iso 400 max. sag ich immer. 

und ja kla würde das gehen, aber ich mag die blitz antmosphäre, is halt geschmackssache  

Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Juni 2013)

Ey komm, so schlecht ist das Licht im VoPa nicht, dass die D600 dich da totrauscht. Das geht sogar mit meiner D300. Wenn du das ganze dann noch auf 12 oder 8MP runterrechnest, hast du ein astreiner Bild. Und den Blitz für den Fahrer nimmst du ja trotzdem dazu. Und dann noch mit der Zeit rauf auf 150 oder 100.


----------



## lukidtm (25. Juni 2013)

eig ist das licht dadrin nicht schlecht, das stimmt. die 2 von klaus in dem album sind ja auch mit gutem licht, aber nicht von heute. Teilweise wars echt stockduster fast  


 länger belichten wäre ne option gewesen, da geb ich dir recht bin ich irwie net drauf gekommen  
 next time ...

Luki


----------



## NattyJan (26. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ersatztermin:
> Samstag 11:00 ab KH, durch den Hausbrucher Forst und die Neugrabener Heide.



Moin,

ggf. am Start.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Juni 2013)

Gerne. Wir haben das doch schon im Frühjahr mal versucht, oder?

Tour läuft auch bei leichtem Regen.


----------



## NattyJan (26. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Gerne. Wir haben das doch schon im Frühjahr mal versucht, oder?
> 
> Tour läuft auch bei leichtem Regen.



Kann sein...ja aufjedenfall, ist ja nur Regen.


----------



## Speetrip (26. Juni 2013)

Ist der Endtable im Volkspark immer noch im Arsch? Irgendwelche vollhorste haben versucht den im Absprung mit Stöcken zu verstärken und haben dann mittendrin aufgehört ... sozusagen verschlimmbessert


----------



## lukidtm (26. Juni 2013)

da sind in der art absprungkante paar stöcker drinnen, ja aber den kann man trotzdem wunderbar springen.


----------



## Speetrip (26. Juni 2013)

Ja rüber kommt man immer noch, aber als ich da war, war im Absprung eine richtige Mulde. Ich hätte es ja ausgebessert, aber irgendwer fand es wohl lustig die Schaufel mitzunehmen. Naja auch egal.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Juni 2013)

Wir waren letzten Mittwoch da. Alles in Ordnung gewesen, abgesehen davon, dass der Endtable eh wurstig ist/war/ wie auch immer.


----------



## JPLactivities (26. Juni 2013)

Moin Leute,

folgendes Problem: Bei meiner Maxle dh Steckachse klickt es nich mehr!!!!! ich vermute, dass ich die überdreht habe. (Normalerweise 8clicks---->fest). In der online Anleitung von Sram finde ich nix darüber wie man evtl die Steckachse reparieren kann.
Kann mir jemand helfen? Ist dringend!!! Ist ne Boxxer R2C2 2013

Gruß jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (26. Juni 2013)

ehm also meine maxle lite an der boxxer hat nie geklickt, einfach reindrehen/rausdrehen.


----------



## JPLactivities (26. Juni 2013)

Die neue 2013 klickt. Ganz sicher.


----------



## MTWTFSS (26. Juni 2013)

hm ok meine 2010er und 2012er haben nie geklickt. dann kann ich dir auch leider nicht weiter helfen, vllt mal im boxxer thread nachfragen?


----------



## hasardeur (27. Juni 2013)

Ist das nicht dieselbe Achse, wie an der Lyrik? Da klickt nur die Rasterung der Einstellung der Vorspannung des Hebels. Sonst klickt da nix.


----------



## MTWTFSS (27. Juni 2013)

also auch an meiner 2013er Lyrik klickt an der achse nichts. compression knopf high und lowspeed ja (soll ja wohl auch definitiv so sein) aber an der achse klickt es nicht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Juni 2013)

An der Lyrik-Achse klackt die Vorspannung für den Exzenter

Mit Boxxer kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## hasardeur (27. Juni 2013)

sach ich doch


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Juni 2013)

Ich wollts nur nochmal auf Blöd erklären.


----------



## DamianM96 (27. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab ne Boxxer RC 2013, und bei mir klickt es auch, wusste aber nie was das ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NattyJan (28. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ersatztermin:
> Samstag 11:00 ab KH, durch den Hausbrucher Forst und die Neugrabener Heide.




Morgen steht?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juni 2013)

Jau

Falls ihr nicht kommt, sagt doch bitte bis 9:45 ab


----------



## NattyJan (28. Juni 2013)

am Start!


----------



## DamianM96 (28. Juni 2013)

Wie viele kommen eigentlich mit? Weil ich würd auch gerne kommen, weiß aber noch nicht genau ob ich Zeit habe.


----------



## NattyJan (28. Juni 2013)

ich bin alleine.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juni 2013)

Bis jetzt sind wir fest zu dritt. Komm gerne dazu. Wir warten so bis etwa 10 nach, dann fahren wir den ersten Trail und schauen noch einmal bei der Hütte vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (28. Juni 2013)

würde sau gerne mitkommen muss aber leider arbeiten. sonntag dreht ihr dann nicht nochmal ne runde oder?


----------



## DamianM96 (28. Juni 2013)

Ich bin dann auch da. Wo trifft Ihr euch genau? Kärtner Hütte, da kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus


----------



## NattyJan (28. Juni 2013)

da ist nur ein nicht relativ großer Parkplatz. denke fast unmöglich sich zu übersehen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Juni 2013)

Ich habe ein babyblaues Hardtail und einen grünen Helm.

Übersehen werden wir uns nicht. Der Parkplatz ist übersichtlich. Da musst du hin:

https://maps.google.de/maps?client=...58&ei=rQvOUfbCL4rHtAbcxoCAAQ&ved=0CLQBEPwSMAA


----------



## DamianM96 (29. Juni 2013)

Okay


----------



## feluxe (29. Juni 2013)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Juni 2013)

War eine super Runde

Größtes Erfolgserlebnis heute: Rad putzen.


----------



## NattyJan (29. Juni 2013)

Auf jeden!


----------



## MTWTFSS (29. Juni 2013)

so ich frag einfach mal in die runde morgen zufällig jemand unterwegs? tour oder spot?


----------



## DamianM96 (29. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte morgen nach altona, also volkspark. Habe noch niemanden der mitkommt, also wenn jemand Lust hätte  wäre cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krei (30. Juni 2013)

Ist es heute im Volkspsrk nicht nur Matsch?


----------



## DamianM96 (30. Juni 2013)

Weiß ich nicht, da kommt nicht viel Regen durch  man kriegt es kaum mit, wenn es regnet


----------



## feluxe (30. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> War eine super Runde
> 
> Größtes Erfolgserlebnis heute: Rad putzen.



Das hab Ich gestern nach der Runde noch gemacht 

War super gestern. Hab heute an den seltsamsten Stellen Muskelkater (rechte Schulter ?!)


----------



## NattyJan (1. Juli 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> War eine super Runde
> 
> Größtes Erfolgserlebnis heute: Rad putzen.



Erstmal das und dann noch der Schlagermove Mob aufm Rückweg.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juli 2013)

Wer fährt Samstag Mittag eine Flotte Trailrunde von 2-3 Stunden mit mir?


----------



## NattyJan (4. Juli 2013)

wollte Samstag auch los, siehe Enduro/.... thread


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juli 2013)

Endurothread? Link?


----------



## NattyJan (4. Juli 2013)

na den Enduro/ Freeride Harburger Berge tread....schei.. egal, wann wolltest du los?


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juli 2013)

So zwischen 12:00 und 13:00. Bin nach hinten aber flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NattyJan (4. Juli 2013)

Ich würde 14h ganz gut finden.


----------



## MTWTFSS (4. Juli 2013)

wollte samstag oder sonntag ebenfalls ne runde drehen aber eher bequem trails abfahren sprich gemütlich bergauf, glaub kaum das ich dein tempo halten kann malte zumindest bergauf haha.


----------



## NattyJan (4. Juli 2013)

einfach mitkommen


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juli 2013)

14:00 ist super. Mir gehts auch nicht um`s Rasen. Mir wäre kontinuierliches Fahren, möglichst wenig Schieben und möglichst kurze / wenig Pausen wichtig.


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Juli 2013)

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTWTFSS (5. Juli 2013)

dreh morgen ab 11h ne runde mit paar leuten durch die habe´s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. Juli 2013)

Wir fahren morgen nach Braunlage, ma gucken was da so geht. Wenn's da wider erwarten kaka sein sollte, steht hahnenklee auf dem Programm...


----------



## outdoor (7. Juli 2013)

da wäre schulenberg wohl die beste lösung gewesen...


----------



## outdoor (7. Juli 2013)

das geht an alle hamburger downhiller: der racepark fordert euch mit dem DH city battle heraus. unsere jungs und mädels haben mit 10 fahrern eine gesamtzeit vorgelegt (vgl. facebook 'racepark-schulenberg'). wir haben kommendes wochenende die zeitnahme am start. hey ho, let's go... zeigt was ihr drauf habt.


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Juli 2013)

Genau, deswegen sind wir samstag auch mit 4 jungs am start!


----------



## lukidtm (8. Juli 2013)

oh cool. Nicolo das ihr da seit, wie es aussieht bin ich wohl auch zufällig am samstag dort.

wer ist denn alles da? bzw wie erkenn ich euch? 

luki


----------



## Daddelmann (8. Juli 2013)

Linus, Jan-P, Chris C und ich sind zu viert dort.  Ich fahr ein schwarzes Intense mit blau eloxierten Felgen und einer Fox 40


----------



## lukidtm (8. Juli 2013)

ah okai, ja jan kann man mit seinem neongelben rädchen ja eh nicht übersehen, vllt läuft man sich ja übern weg 

achja: Ich hab mein altes rot weißes Big air natürlich bei mir, grüner helm und schwarz grüßes trikot wohl, damit du mich auch erkennst


----------



## kosh_hh (9. Juli 2013)

wir werden auch am WE in Schube sein. Die Alt-Seniorenklasse muss ja auch vertreten werden.


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Juli 2013)

sehr gut, das lässt einen besser wirken, wenn man unter den top 3 ist


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juli 2013)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> wir werden auch am WE in Schube sein. Die Alt-Seniorenklasse muss ja auch vertreten werden.



Du lebst ja noch 
Schau doch mal in den Freeride- /Endurotourenthread rein, auch wenn ich jetzt erstmal weg vom Fenster bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (9. Juli 2013)

Tja Malte, du wolltest já nicht mit nach Schulenberg  Immer diese Studiumsausreden

Hat jemand einen Überblick wer alles kommen wollte?


----------



## lukidtm (9. Juli 2013)

also samstag sind wohl ihr da zu 4t? da Ich, und Kosh_hh wenn ich das bis jetzt richtig mitbekommen habe.

Luki


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juli 2013)

Ich bin ab Sonntag in Bayern und das für 3 Monate. habe sasmstag anderes zu tun


----------



## kosh_hh (9. Juli 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Du lebst ja noch
> Schau doch mal in den Freeride- /Endurotourenthread rein, auch wenn ich jetzt erstmal weg vom Fenster bin.



Hallo Malte,

jo es bewegt sich noch  komme gerade aus den staubtrockenen HaBes. Was willst du denn in Bayern, da sind die Berge doch zu hoch und die Abfahrten viel zu lang. Nach Bayreuth gehst du jetzt aber nicht?

Wenn du zurück bist (oder ziehst du weg?) können wir ja wieder mit dem Intervalltraining in Harburg beginnen.

Grüße


----------



## kosh_hh (9. Juli 2013)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> sehr gut, das lässt einen besser wirken, wenn man unter den top 3 ist


----------



## Mr.Nox (9. Juli 2013)

Wir brauchen noch ne Frau/Mädel die mitfährt, sonst wird unsere Zeit nicht gewertet, oder hab ich da was missverstanden?


----------



## christophersch (9. Juli 2013)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Die Alt-Seniorenklasse muss ja auch vertreten werden.



Also bitte. So wie dein profilbild siehst du nun wirklich noch nicht aus 

Grüße aus Bayreuth
_Christopher


----------



## Speetrip (10. Juli 2013)

Wer hat sich den an den Strecken im Volkspark zu schaffen gemacht?

Ist ja jetzt richtig geil dort, schöne neue Gapstrecken  ... respekt


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Juli 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> Also bitte. So wie dein profilbild siehst du nun wirklich noch nicht aus
> 
> _Christopher



Genau, keine falsche Scheu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (11. Juli 2013)

jepp, ihr braucht zwei frauen. ich werde mal auf fb 'nen hilferuf für euch starten. bewerbungen nur mit foto... oder schreibt im lady DH forum.


----------



## Mwiggi (11. Juli 2013)

Nabend Bikerin und Biker,

ist jemand von euch Sonntag in Schulenberg?


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (12. Juli 2013)

Speetrip schrieb:


> Wer hat sich den an den Strecken im Volkspark zu schaffen gemacht?
> 
> Ist ja jetzt richtig geil dort, schöne neue Gapstrecken  ... respekt




Hallo, ich wollte auch nochmal schreiben, das ich die Entwicklung im Vopa, auch sehr gut finde und mittlerweile sind einige gute SAchen da.  
Aber was ich garnicht verstehe, ist das dort, wo man immer sitzt soviel Müll liegt. 
Ich nehme meinen immer mit. 
Werde mir demnächst mal ne Mülltüte in den rucksack Stecken.

Gruß


----------



## Speetrip (12. Juli 2013)

Vollgasfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte auch nochmal schreiben, das ich die Entwicklung im Vopa, auch sehr gut finde und mittlerweile sind einige gute SAchen da.
> Aber was ich garnicht verstehe, ist das dort, wo man immer sitzt soviel Müll liegt.
> Ich nehme meinen immer mit.
> Werde mir demnächst mal ne Mülltüte in den rucksack Stecken.
> ...



Kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Die meisten kapieren nicht, daß wir da nur geduldet werden, also sollte man so unauffällig wie möglich bleiben und alles sauber halten.


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (12. Juli 2013)

Speetrip schrieb:


> Kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Die meisten kapieren nicht, daß wir da nur geduldet werden, also sollte man so unauffällig wie möglich bleiben und alles sauber halten.




Genau meine Meinung und oben an der straße ist ja auch ein Mülleimer. 

Komisch alles.......


----------



## Mr.Nox (12. Juli 2013)

Mwiggi schrieb:


> Nabend Bikerin und Biker,
> 
> ist jemand von euch Sonntag in Schulenberg?



Bisher nur Samstag. Über den Sonntag entscheiden wir Abends!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (13. Juli 2013)

Hat jmd heute Bock in den HaBe's was zu bauen? Habe ne passende line gefunden, könnte man feine Anlieger & tables bauen...


----------



## outdoor (13. Juli 2013)

DH city-battle: hamburg
wo seid ihr??? lasst eure 8 wackeren vorkämpfer nicht hängen! es müssen noch mindestens ein mann und eine frau aus hamburg zeiten abliefern. los schwingt euch morgen ins auto und kommt nach schulenberg.
die 8 vor ort haben heute zusammen 18:47:34min gebraucht.


----------



## Tn124 (18. Juli 2013)

Hi,
ich such noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit Am Sonntag dem 4.8. von Winterberg in den Norden. Hamburg/Itzehoe/Neumünster. 

Und an die Studenten mit Auto:
Am Dienstag den 31.7. such ich noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit gen Süden.

Mir gehts nicht um Geld sondern um die Fahrzeit . Mit dem Zug dauert's nämlich Ewig.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Juli 2013)

Hat schon jemand was für das Wochenende geplant? Wenn jemand Lust auf eine Runde in den HaBe hat, bitte melden


----------



## MTWTFSS (18. Juli 2013)

HaBe wäre ich dabei sonntag allerdings dann.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Juli 2013)

Passt! Wann genau? Treffpunkt?

noch jemand?


----------



## MTWTFSS (18. Juli 2013)

hm würde ich sagen klären wir samstag Abend ab. ist besser so langfristig planen ist immer kompliziert vergesse sowas zu gerne


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Samstagabend. Vorschlag 14:00 Uhr KH...bin aber flexibel.


----------



## MTWTFSS (21. Juli 2013)

hey sorry das ich erst so spät schreibe aber ja bin dabei bis morgen 14h KH.


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Juli 2013)

Wenn ihr heute in den habest fahren wollt, heute werden testbikes zur verfügung gestellt!!! 

https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref...events/542259675831708?__user=100001598012749


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. Juli 2013)

Also 14:00 Uhr KH.


----------



## MTWTFSS (21. Juli 2013)

das war mal eine sehr nette runde heute!


----------



## NattyJan (22. Juli 2013)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> Wenn ihr heute in den habest fahren wollt, heute werden testbikes zur verfügung gestellt!!!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref...events/542259675831708?__user=100001598012749




Erstaunlich wieviel Werbung für sowas gemacht wird.


----------



## lukidtm (26. Juli 2013)

kendrick bei seinem "Treffer"  

restlichen Bilder von gestern gibts hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/59222

Luki


----------



## MTWTFSS (26. Juli 2013)

morgen irgendwer irgendwie irgendwo unterwegs?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Juli 2013)

Richtig gutes Bild


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Juli 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/161073536009?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Juli 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/161073606711?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## MTWTFSS (26. Juli 2013)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> morgen irgendwer irgendwie irgendwo unterwegs?



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (26. Juli 2013)

Spot leider seit längerem zerstört.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Juli 2013)

Wer braucht ne intense steuerrohr plakete ?


----------



## MTWTFSS (26. Juli 2013)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> morgen Berg, jemand bock?



ab wieviel uhr und wer ist noch alles da?


----------



## lukidtm (26. Juli 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Richtig gutes Bild




danke )

Wann bist du eig wieder in Hamburgs Nähe? 

Luki


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juli 2013)

lukidtm schrieb:


> danke )
> 
> Wann bist du eig wieder in Hamburgs Nähe?
> 
> Luki


In circa 2Moanten


----------



## Daddelmann (26. Juli 2013)

Ein kumpel und bin zeitlich flexibel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Juli 2013)

Blümchen hat recht. Bin zwischendurch mal da (ohne Bike) aber dann mit meiner Freundin unterwegs.


----------



## Daddelmann (29. Juli 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Wer braucht ne intense steuerrohr plakete ?



Hallo, das ist meine  Sag mir lieber, wann du in der Woche um 17:15 Zeit hast


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Juli 2013)

Heute , wegen Zahnschmerzen kann ich heut nicht arbeiten


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Juli 2013)

Wenn du 350,- mitbringst kriegst du als Zugabe sogar ein rmx


----------



## DerKliem (17. August 2013)

Die Auslöser der norddeutschen Kameras glühen in Kanada... Konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht also los

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/u/179040


----------



## DerKliem (17. August 2013)

Oh da Habe ich den Gruß an die Heimat fast vergessen 

Sehen uns nächsten Sommer wieder Mädels


----------



## lukidtm (17. August 2013)

schicke bilder!!

Ich beneide dich sehr um die fotomotive und so  

Viel spaß noch dadrüber!

Luki


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. August 2013)

@all:Hat jemand dämpferbuchsen herum liegen ? 8mm 19mm/34mm?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. August 2013)

Huber. Dauert 2-3 Werktage.


----------



## Deleted 254724 (24. August 2013)

Hallo,
wer hat Lust mal nach Winterberg oder Willingen in den Bikepark zu fahren?
Suche eigentlich ständig Mitfahrgelegenheiten dorthin.
Lg
Thora


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-r-you-know (27. August 2013)

Moin,

bin auf der Suche nach Tourenvorschlägen bzw. Fahrgemeinschaften im Großraum Hamburg. 

Bin beim durchforsten des Internets bereits auf folgenden Artikel gestoßen:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/reise_gps...ail/a3507.html

Kennt jemand diesen Trail, bzw. ist ihn schon gefahren?

Schöne Grüße
Dominik


----------



## hasardeur (27. August 2013)

DIESEN TRAIL gibt es in den Harburger Bergen nicht. Vielmehr ist es eine Aneinanderreihung kleiner Abschnitte, wie im Artikel angedeutet. Du kannst das unmöglich mit einem Alpentrail vergleichen, wo Du auf 1000Hm vielleicht 2-3 mal entscheiden musst, wie es jetzt weiter geht. In den HaBe brauchst Du entweder viel Zeit oder einen Local mit sehr guter Ortskenntnis. Ich selbst fahre dort schon recht lang und kenne mich noch immer nicht ausreichend aus, weil ich mich auch meist guiden lasse.


----------



## b-r-you-know (28. August 2013)

Moin,

sorry für meine unglückliche Bezeichnung  bin eben etwas verwöhnt von den Trails aus den heimischen Alpen. Wobei ich mich auch schon mit der "Aneinanderreihung kleiner Abschnitte" anfreunden würde, besser als gar nicht fahren 

Hast du ein zwei Tipps wo ich dort eine Runde drehen kann? Bzw. bock mir was zu zeigen?


----------



## hasardeur (28. August 2013)

Wir können am Wochenende eine Runde drehen. Wenn Du Lust hast, schicke mir eine Nachricht.


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. September 2013)

Moin Moin Leute 

Ich muss zugeben, ich könnte mich schon fast als ein neuer hier vorstellen, aber es geht bei mir sehr schwankend auf und ab ^^

Ich werde beruflich bedingt aus meiner freien Wahl in den südlichen Raum von Hessen ziehen,  in der direkten Nähe von Frankfurt am Main, ja sogar ein direkt anliegender Vorort.  Natürlich habe ich bei der Stellensuche mein Hobby im Hinterkopf gehabt 

Das alles ging bei mir so schnell, ich fange dort schon zum 1.10. an. und will,  wenn ich bis dahin hoffentlich endlich eine Wohnung habe dort noch in der 2. Hälfte vom September hin ziehen, denn habe ich nämlich frei. Wenn jemand zufällig da was weiß bzw Tips hat ... gerne raus damit 

Meinen Geburtstag habe ich dementsprechend letzte Woche Woche auch nicht so richtig gefeiert und eine Abschiedsfeier wird es auch nicht so leicht geben ... ich würde es hier bekannt geben aber da muss ich mich erst um ein Dach über dem Kopf kümmern. 

Wenn ich zu Besuch in Hamburg bin würde ich mich jedenfalls melden,

Tschüss 

=]


----------



## Mr.Nox (2. September 2013)

Ciao und viel Spaß bei deiner neuen Arbeit. Ich hoffe, man sieht sich dann nochmal.
LG


----------



## HamburgerBerg (4. September 2013)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen mein Guter!!!

den Auszug werde ich wohl so machen,  das ich für Helfer ein paar Bier und so was zu Essen organisier ... wird dann abgespeckte Form einer Auszugsparty...

Noch kann ich nichts genaueres sagen, als dass ich noch eine Wohnung im Süden suche und spätestens vom 16. an frei habe und dann definitiv gepackt wird. Wer prinzipiell helfen kann,  ich würde mich freuen !)



Ich suche dann mal weiter und kann hoffentlich das freie Wochenende ein paar Wohnungen besichtigen. 

Wir schreiben, 
Tschüss
=]


----------



## b-r-you-know (6. September 2013)

Hey Ho,

irgendjemand am Wochenende in HaBe unterwegs? Bzw. gibt es eine Gruppe die am Wochenende unterwegs ist, bei der ich mich anhängen könnte?

Schöne Grüße
Dominik


----------



## lukidtm (6. September 2013)

Endlich habe ich es geschafft die Aufnamen von meinem letzten trip nach Braunlage zu schneiden.

Klaus und Ich waren am 4.November bei ziemlich feuchten bedingungen dort.


Luki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (10. September 2013)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Moin Moin Leute
> 
> Ich muss zugeben, ich könnte mich schon fast als ein neuer hier vorstellen, aber es geht bei mir sehr schwankend auf und ab ^^
> 
> ...



ouh. Das kommt aber spontan! Viel Erfolg für die Zukunft und lass mal von dir hören. Vielleicht können wir dort im Süden ja mal die Trails ballern 

cheers
_christopher


----------



## HamburgerBerg (11. September 2013)

christophersch schrieb:


> ouh. Das kommt aber spontan! Viel Erfolg für die Zukunft und lass mal von dir hören. Vielleicht können wir dort im Süden ja mal die Trails ballern
> 
> cheers
> _christopher



Ja, ich habe um die Ohren mit Kündigungen und Pipapo. Steht aber auch erst seit letztem Drittel vom August fest. 

Ja, ich würde mich freuen bei Dir mal über die Trail zu ballern und die neuen bei mir dann Dir zu zeigen.  Der Feldberg soll ca. 90 Minuten per Rad von mir entfernt sein,  das ist pornös  und genau so weit wie der VoPa oder fast alle Trails in und um Hamburg. 

Dass ich mir wahrscheinlich nach dem Umzug dass Propain - Rage 5 holen werde habe ich auch noch nicht Kund gegeben, oder? Ich will gerne noch paar Vergleiche aber bisher wird es das gute Stück. 

Ich freue mich von dir zu hören und grüße alle da draußen =]

Tschüss


----------



## alex-h-hh (17. September 2013)

Moin, 
bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach netten Leuten die in nächster  Zeit in Hamburg und Umgebung unterwegs sind. Habe von Malte vom Forum  erfahren und würde mich freuen mal bei einer Truppe mitfahren zu können.  Kann grundsätzlich auch unter der Woche, da ich studiere;D. 
Grüße 
Alex.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. September 2013)

Fauler Sudent

Gruß, ebendieser Malte


----------



## hasardeur (17. September 2013)

Hmm....diese Woche bin ich der Lagune, aber nächstes Wochenende wird es endlich wieder einmal Zeit für eine Runde durch die Harburger Berge.
 @malte: Bist Du dann eigentlich auch wieder im Land? Wir könnten einen besseren Guide als mich gebrauchen


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. September 2013)

Bin ab dem 29.09. aus dem Paradies zurück

Darauf ein Dunkles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (17. September 2013)

Das ist ja erst Sonntag....du kommst gefälligst früher 

Gilt auch für die anderen: Vom 3. bis 6. Oktober werde ich wieder im Harz sein. Wer Lust auf ein paar nette technische Trails hat, ist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. September 2013)

Könnte passen. Muss ich mir nur noch absegnen lassen


----------



## alex-h-hh (18. September 2013)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Also schlecht für dich, dass du das Paradies verlassen musst. Aber dann gehen wir das nun endlich mal an mit dem biken, wenn du wieder da bist.


----------



## NattyJan (18. September 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Bin ab dem 29.09. aus dem Paradies zurück
> 
> Darauf ein Dunkles



Oh ha, 4 Monate schon wieder um?

Harz wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## hasardeur (18. September 2013)

Na dann plant mal die Fahrt in den Harz und ich plane dann die Fahrt im Harz.


----------



## Bikerboy552 (18. September 2013)

Hi ich suche trailbiker im harburger raum bin recht fit und such ne coole truppe zum biken.


----------



## DamianM96 (20. September 2013)

Hey, wo seid ihr alle am Wochenende unterwegs? Ich würde mich gerne irgendwo anschließen


----------



## Deleted 206651 (21. September 2013)

Hi,
bin auch auf der suche nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit in nen Bikepark im Harz oder Winterberg, beteilige mich auch an den Spritkosten + ein Sixpack Bier


----------



## b-r-you-know (21. September 2013)

Moin,

morgen jemand in den HaBe unterwegs?

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## hasardeur (28. September 2013)

Wie sieht es morgen aus. Treffen gegen 13 od. 14 Uhr am Karlstein oder KH? Ich würde gern eine gemütliche Runde drehen. Kein Highspeed, mein Sohn kommt nämlich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (28. September 2013)

ja ich würde eine runde mitdrehen war auch ne weile nicht mehr unterwegs darum find ich die idee nicht direkt wieder loszuheizen gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## hasardeur (28. September 2013)

Dann 14 Uhr am Karlstein?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. September 2013)

Steffen, ruf mich morgen mal gegen 12:00 an.


----------



## b-r-you-know (29. September 2013)

Moin,

1) geniales Wetter 

2) habt ihr schon einen Plan wann ihr Euch treffen wollt?

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## hasardeur (29. September 2013)

You've got mail!


----------



## JPLactivities (30. September 2013)

Moinsen, wer wäre denn morgen bei den N-trails? Das schöne Wetter sollte man genießen  Bin zeitlich flexibel 

Gru JAn


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Oktober 2013)

Hat hier jemand eine aktuelle Dorado in seinem Bike verbaut?


----------



## MTWTFSS (1. Oktober 2013)

kumpel von mir hatte die 'alte' carbon dorado und auch die neue 2013er in seinem v10 drinne bin beide für paar tage hin und wieder mal gefahren wieso?


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich will mal eine richtig ausprobieren, Zwecks Ersatzgabel für das Cove.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (1. Oktober 2013)

der danny aus malente müsste eigentlich eine in seinem transition drin haben, schreib dem mal.

mMn sehr empfehlenswerte Gabel hat mir gut getaugt das bisschen wo ich die fahren konnte auch wenn sie etwas hart war aber ich wieg ja auch nix im vergleich zu den meisten haha.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich schreib hier mal spaßeshalber rein:

*Hat jemand  von euch noch einen ollen Geländewagen rumstehen, den er loswerden möchte? Suche was zum Basteln und wieder flott machen.*


----------



## lukidtm (2. Oktober 2013)

hab zwar leider keinen, aber die idee klingt cool. 

Dein Xtrail is tip top in schuss?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ist er, aber das ist kein GelÃ¤ndewagen, wenn ich keine 30.000â¬ reinstecke.

AuÃerdem will ich ja was zum Basteln.


----------



## JPLactivities (22. Oktober 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1496550?in=user

Lukas hat mal wieder gute Arbeit geleistet


----------



## lukidtm (22. Oktober 2013)

danke jan,

mehr:










Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (22. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön, meine Hintern!


----------



## lukidtm (23. Oktober 2013)

hehe.

soo das mehr bilder diese woche hat sich erstmal erledigt, das netzteil von meinem PC hat sich wohl verabschiedet -.-

lukas


----------



## Kert (23. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch aus Hamburg. Will mit dem Freeriden anfangen sobald ich ein ordentliches Rad hab bin ich auch gern mal bei euren Touren dabei


----------



## lukidtm (25. Oktober 2013)

Willst du touren fahren oder eher zu spots und bissn hopsen?


so mehr Bilder, PC is ja wieder ganz )

Iggis tatoo bild  




Und dann 2ma ein Knallgelber Hüpfer: 









Lukas


----------



## Kert (25. Oktober 2013)

Ehr zu Spots und bisschen hopsen 

Btw: Hammer Bilder


----------



## Mr.Nox (25. Oktober 2013)

Wir sind am Sonntag unterwegs. Die Strecke hat aber schon ein, zwei dickere Hopser mit dabei. Brauch man schon ein wenig Erfahrung und "dicke Eier" dafür.


----------



## lukidtm (25. Oktober 2013)

gibt aber auch einen weniger hopsigen trail bzw mit kleineren hopsern 

und danke  

meld dich einfach peer PN bei Nox oder bei mir, wenn du mit willst. 

lukas


----------



## Kert (25. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar


----------



## MTWTFSS (25. Oktober 2013)

linus seit ihr Sonntag wieder da?


----------



## Mr.Nox (25. Oktober 2013)

JA, aber diesmal auf der anderen Seite. Also bei Christopher am Trail. Mal gucken, wie gut der noch im Schuss ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTWTFSS (26. Oktober 2013)

aaaah okay ja mal sehen vielleicht komme ich da auch nochmal rum es sei denn ich ziehts eher in die habes.


----------



## Mr.Nox (26. Oktober 2013)

Ok, wir wären ab 12:30 am Bahnhof und demensprechend kurz darauf am Trail. Dann vielleicht bis Sonntag am Trail.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Oktober 2013)

Noxi, du solltest morgen um 13:00 an der KH sein, dann kannste mein Hardtail probefahren


----------



## MTWTFSS (26. Oktober 2013)

dreht ihr morgen ne runde durch die habes malte?


----------



## lukidtm (27. Oktober 2013)

guckmal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=618966&page=12


glaub da ham die Jungs sich verabredet.

Lukas


----------



## Mr.Nox (27. Oktober 2013)

Da meine Strebe endlich da ist Malte, wollte ich jetzt endlich mal das Scratch wieder ausfahren   Ich melde mich aber auf jedenfall nochmal.


----------



## Kert (27. Oktober 2013)

Hab mal das Video von Chris und Linus als nicht gelistet hochgeladen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-80LvpHJD0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. Oktober 2013)

Da hat Lukas wieder gute Arbeit geleistet wie ich finde


----------



## faz99 (30. Oktober 2013)

sieht cool aus! ist das an dem spot in rissen? kann man da mal mit hin genommen werden? in bremen gibts sowas nicht! verdammt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (30. Oktober 2013)

jo ist von dort, und kla, mithinnehmen geht immer mal 

Lukas


----------



## lukidtm (31. Oktober 2013)

sorry für doppelpost aber edit is dafür doof  


Bilder nachschub von den Ntrails!










Konstruktive Kritik wird wie immer gern gelesen.
lukas


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. November 2013)

Du machst verdammt gute Photos. Ein bisschen mehr weite würde mir manchmal noch gefallen.
Und bei dem unteren hätte Linus einen Aufheller von Rechts haben können. Ist aber Meckern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## lukidtm (1. November 2013)

danke, freut mich zu hören!!

Und ja mit der weite hast du recht würde ich auch oft besser finden, aber die 50mm festbrennweite schränken einen da leider ein, und das zoom objektiv hat leider nicht so gute farben. 

Und mitm blitz, jau hast recht, muss ich dochma das stativ mitschleppen... 

bist du eig noch am Bilder machen malte? man hat lange nichts mehr von dir zu gesicht bekommen.

Schöne Grüße, Lukas.


----------



## christophersch (1. November 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> ....einen Aufheller von Rechts .....



solange es kein Blitz ist, sondern nur die Sonne


----------



## faz99 (2. November 2013)

ist morgen jemand an den gezeigten spots am start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Section_A (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

  Ich komme aus Hamburg Harburg und suche 4-6 zuverlässige Leute, die Lust, Kraft, Hingabe und Bereitschaft haben, eine in anfängen vorhandene Dirtline (drei Doubles) weiter zu bauen (Ergänzung um 2 Tables oä) und ein weiteres Projekt, einen Pumptrack mit kleinen und mittelgroßen Elementen (Höhe bis ca150 - 180cm, Länge am Boden bis 5m) und etwa einer Track-Länge von 100m im kommenden Jahr zu realisieren. 
  Wobei mir das Projekt Pumptrack, vordergründiger ist, für die Dirtline gibt es schon Leute, die Schaufeln und Schuften.

  Wer interesse hat, melde sich bitte über eine PN bei mir.

  Selbstverständlich erübrigt sich hier die Frage, nach dem Standort der vorhandenen Line.

  Wie schon beschrieben, umfasst die jetzige Dirtbahn eine Line mit 3 Doubles, einem Anschwunghügel und einem Rückfahrweg zum Start, einem Plätzchen zum Chillen. Ergänzt werden soll die Dirtbahn um eine 2. paralelle Line mit min 2 Tables oä Elemente, die zum Üben und für Anfänger gedacht sind. Schön währe auch, die Rückfahrt einwenig zu pimpen, das sie interessanter wird (evtl kl. Pumtrack-Elemente).


In den letzten Jahren haben sich sehr viele neue Ideen hinsichtlich dem Springen mit dem Fahrrad ergeben und Vielen ist es einfach zu hart, über Doubles zu springen, daher rührt die Idee, einen Pumtrack zu bauen, auf dem es möglich ist, nach eigenem Ermessen, hoch, weit oder gar nicht zu springen. Natürlich mit den Pumptrack üblichen Sprungelementen, Wellen, Steilkurven und Reverse.

  Ein interessantes Gelände ist im Blick.

  !!!NEIN, es ist NICHT die Kuhtrift!!!


  Meine Vorstellungen sind folgender Maßen:

  - Wer interesse hat, schickt eine PN und stellt sich einwenig vor ... Vorname, Alter, Stadteil, Bikeerfahrung, Bauerfahrung, verfügbare Zeit, Tage die nicht gehen ...
  - Sollten sich genügend Leute gemeldet haben (min drei), organisiere ich ein Treffen Anfang Januar.
  - Wenn wir es schaffen eine Gruppe zu bilden, fangen wir an zu planen und zu bauen

  Weitere Gedanken:
  - Sich min 1x wöchendlich zum Planen und Bauen zu treffen, macht Sinn
  - Benötigte Werkzeuge: Spaten, Schaufel, Harke, Schubkarre, Astschneider, Säge, Maßband, etc, tlw. vorhanden ...
  - alles soll aus Erde gebaut werden ... keine Einbauten von Baumstämmen etc ... 
  - min 16-18 Jahre, besser älter .... sorry, aber es ist harte Arbeit ... und eine gewisse Reife, Durchhaltevermögen und Phantasie für diese Dimension, verlangt das eben ... zeitweilige Hilfe ist natürlich willkommen ...

  Ich:
  Mat / 45 Jahre / fahre seit 35 Jahren / baue seit 8 Jahren / je nach Arbeitsauslastung Zeit / gerne WE / ansonsten morgens/nachmittags/abends unter der Woche


  LG
  Mat/Section A


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Dezember 2013)

Klingt toll

aber:


Section_A schrieb:


> - min 16-18 Jahre, besser älter .... sorry, aber es ist harte Arbeit ... und eine gewisse Reife, Durchhaltevermögen und Phantasie für diese Dimension, verlangt das eben ... zeitweilige Hilfe ist natürlich willkommen ...



Ja hallo? Eliteprojekt oder was?
-1


----------



## Section_A (1. Dezember 2013)

@ Shadow:
nix eliteprojekt, die erfahrung hat es gelehrt, der kern muss eben älter sein ... ausserdem, gibt es immer noch die möglichkeit der persönliche vorstellung .... und ausgeschlossen ist niemand ....


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Dezember 2013)

Wäre schade. Dass ein älterer Koordinator dabei ist ok, aber grade die 12-16 Jährigen sind mit Schaufel und Schubkarre meistens richtig gut dabei, wenn sie dafür auch mitreden dürfen


----------



## Section_A (1. Dezember 2013)

ich sage ja, ausgeschlossen ist niemand ... meine erfahrung sagt mir, 12-16 jährige verbrennen zu schnell in ungeduld, ich sehe ja was sie neben unserer line gebaut haben hmmmm  ... wenn der kern stimmt, habe ich überhaupt nichts gegen weitere verstärkung, mein aufruf richtet sich auch an den kern ... mitsprache hat jeder der mitmacht, dann ist das alter egal ... und es ist doch ok, wenn ich ich es so organisieren möchte wie ich es vorschlage .... es geht auch nicht um hirachie, es ist die erfahrung, es ist nicht mein erster spot ... und wie du dir wahrscheinlich denken kannst, fahren einige leute die dirts, die hälfte sind kids im alter zwischen 11 und 15/16, wir haben gute kontakte zueinander und sie wissen selbst was es heißt, dort im boden zu graben und das es echt sehr schwer ist ... niemand ist ausgeschlossen ...


----------



## Daddelmann (2. Dezember 2013)

Altpost.


----------



## Section_A (2. Dezember 2013)

hei,

es ist mit sicherheit nicht erwünscht, das sich die dialoge um den pumptrack bau, hier zu sehr breitmachen, ich habe es hier gepostet, als eine art plakat, um leute zu erreichen.

wer sich zur idee äussern möchte, bitte in dem dafür angelegten thema: 663227


 @_nicol_o: danke für den zuspruch, ... war vor ein paar tagen in barsbüttel und habe es mir angeschaut, gefiel mir, ein bischen gerockert sah es aus, ... aber mal nachgeshapet, alles wieder gut, ... es war leider zu naß zum fahren und es stand auch wasser im pumptrack, glück hatte ich, weil gerade die betonrampen frei gegeben wahren, chick ..... die ntrails habe ich auch besichtigt, waren aber auch unfahrbar, wegen nässe und sie sehen auch ein wenig runtergefahren aus .... aber was das auge so entdeckte gefiel mal grundsätzlich ... geiles ding ....

grüsse
Mat


----------



## outdoor (20. Dezember 2013)

Vorweihnachtliches down[c]hillen im Racepark Schulenberg: 

Kommenden Sonntag, 22.12. öffnen wir spontan unsere Pforten und werfen den Lift an!!!
Sattelt eure Pferde.....


----------



## outdoor (21. Dezember 2013)

*SNOW-RACE: Samstag, 25. Januar 2014  - Racepark Schulenberg*

Down[c]hill-Rennen im Schnee, auf der Skipiste mit einigen Elementen aus der weißen Pracht geformt - Burner!!!!!

Kein Schnee - kein Rennen (irgendwie logisch...), wird dann evtl. in Februar verlegt.

Anmeldung erfolgt kurzfristig vor dem Rennen bzw. dann vor Ort


----------



## Mr.Nox (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte schon Lust. Muss mal gucken, ob mich jemand mit hinnehmen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Festtage euch allen! Geht Biken!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (30. Januar 2014)

Ich bin gerade mal wieder an DH-Strecke Volkspark vorbeigefahren. Seit einigen Wochen liegen Baumstämme und Äste überall auf der Strecke rum. 
Weiß einer von euch ob die Stadt vorhat die Strecke wieder freizuräumen und den Betrieb weiterhin zu dulden oder war es das?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Speetrip (30. Januar 2014)

erstens DH Strecke? zweitens seit wann kümmert sich die Stadt um die Strecke? Do it yourself würde ich sagen, so ist die gesamte Strecke entstanden.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (30. Januar 2014)

Lass es mich anders ausdrücken: 
Hat einer von hilfreiche Informationen bzw. Wissen, dass er bzgl. der Strecke mit den Sprungschanzen im Hamburger Volkspark, nennen wir sie der Einfacheit halber "DH-Strecke", teilen möchte?
Falls hier Niemand über Informationen verfügt, sich also niemand hilfreich äußert, werde ich mich demnächst anderweitig außerhalb des Forums bemühen. 
Ich wollte es zuerst einmal auf einfache Weise hier versuchen.


----------



## Mr.Nox (30. Januar 2014)

Ein paar Leute sind im Volkspark schon noch unterwegs. Seit der Forumsumstellung ist das hier aber fast Tot. In einer Gruppe bei FB sind auf iedenfall einige von denen dabei. Sobald wldas Wetter wärmer wird, will sich eine größere gruppe dort treffen. Downhill/freeride in hamburg heißt die gruppe, falls ich mich nicht täusche.
LG

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Januar 2014)

Also es schwirren keine Informationen durch den Äther, dass die Stadt den Spot nicht mehr dulden will. Insofern: Ärmel hoch, aufräumen. Im Winter ist es dort ja meist zu matschig zum Fahren.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (30. Januar 2014)

Danke!
Das erste Mal, dass mein Facebook-Account für mich wirklich Sinn machen könnte.


----------



## christophersch (30. Januar 2014)

lol


----------



## Hanswurschtl (5. Februar 2014)

Gutes Timing!!!
Ich habe eben die Aufräumarbeiten an der Volkspark-Strecke beobachten können und habe mich kurz mit einem Mitarbeiter der Stadt unterhalten.
Demnächst herrschen wieder dieselben Begebenheiten wie vor der Baumfällerei:
D.h. eine offizielle Bauerlaubnis gibt es nicht und es besteht wie immer und fast überall in und um Hamburg das Risiko eines Streckenabrisses.
Bleibt abzuwarten was derzeit passiert aber im Moment wurden die Arbeiten nur mit einem Trecker und Hänger durchgeführt und es sah nicht nach geplanter Wegbegradigung aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2014)

Die größte Gefahr ist aktuell, dass sie den Platz im Rahmen des Deckelbaus benötigen.


----------



## lukidtm (5. Februar 2014)

Ich denke nicht, aber ich kann da ja mal meine eltern fragen, die sind da etwas dran beteiligt  

Und danke für die Infos!


----------



## Mr.Nox (4. März 2014)

Moin Leute, 
Lukas hat mal wieder gute Arbeit geleistet. Vorletzte Woche war Saisoneröffnung mit Grillen und Shappen!


----------



## hasardeur (5. März 2014)

Wann hast Du endlich dein Sennes?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2014)

Jetzt hör auf ihm zu wünschen, dass das Rad bricht


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. März 2014)

Ich komm mit dem Geld sparen leider nicht hinterher... Mir fehlte nicht mehr viel. Jetzt kam aber noch ein bisschen was zusammen und das ziel ist weit weit weg gerückt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faz99 (5. März 2014)

hey leute! ich wollte nochmal nachhaken ob ihr mir vll mal den ein oder anderen spot in hamburg zeigen könntet. bei uns in bremen ist mittlerweile alles ausgelutscht, erste bikepark erfahrungen gesammelt (willingen/warstein/beerfelden) und einige gaps gesprungen, also denke ich man kann auch in hamburg mal was reißen. den volkspark hatte ich mittlerweile gefunden, ist sehr nett da, aber ohne leute die einen mal über die großen gaps ziehen auch etwas schwierig solange man noch nicht genau einschätzen kann wie schnell man für den ein oder anderen sprung sein muss ^^

wann gehts denn bei euch wieder los in den wald? wenn jemand am we oder auch gerne unter der woche (yay studium endlich feddich!!!) fährt, sagt doch mal bescheid, dann würde ich mit nem kumpel mal rumschauen und mir gerne eure spielplätzchen ansehen!

gruß alex


----------



## hasardeur (5. März 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Jetzt hör auf ihm zu wünschen, dass das Rad bricht



Ein nicht lieferbarer Rahmen kann natürlich nicht brechen


----------



## NatFlanders (7. März 2014)

Blackdog1981 schrieb:


> wer lust auf O,neal hat, kann in Langenhorn beim Kollegen im Laden vorbei schauen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenne den Laden. Wenn es stimmt, was ich gehört habe, soll ein Insolvenzverfahren gegen den Laden anhängig sein und gegen den Inhaber ermittelt werden.


----------



## Bikerboy552 (29. März 2014)

Hallo, bin neu nach Hamburg gezogen und suche Biker, würde am Sonntag gerne ne Runde in den Harburger Bergen fahren, würde jemand von euch gerne mitfahren.


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. März 2014)

Kleiner Tipp, falls du touren in den HaBes fahren möchtest, gibt es noch einen anderen Thread, mit "lord_shadow. Ansonsten gibt es bei Facebook ne diesen Hamburger Berge Truppe. Da ist deutlich mehr los, als hier. 
MTB- Harburger Berge
Downhill/Freeride in Hamburg

Das sind die beiden Gruppen Namen. Hier ist seit nem Jahr nichts mehr richtig los. LG


----------



## Bikerboy552 (29. März 2014)

Danke benutze kein facebook kein bock drauf, ja ich schau weiter danke


----------



## Mr.Nox (29. März 2014)

Möchtest du freeriden/downhill fahren, oder doch eher richting touren. Mit Touren bist du, wenn ich ihn erwähnen darf, bei lord_shadow genau richtig. Netter bursche, ziemlich fit und kennst sich gut aus. Sonst ein paar seiten zurück blättern, da ist irgendwo der link zur tourengruppe. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bikerboy552 (29. März 2014)

ich komme aus stuttgart und bin downhill biker, bin jedoch für alles offen bbin nicht auf eine richtung fixiert. aber dh ist meine leidenschaft.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. März 2014)

Wir haben das vor einem Jahr so ein bisschen getrennt:
Hier für die reine Bergab und Jumpfraktion bzw. solche Verabredungen und nebenan für Freeride/Enduro/Allmountain/Trail/HCXC/whatever-Touren.
Ich schreib hier nur rein, wenns in den Park oder an einen Spot geht, sonst drüben. Leider ist hier aber tote Hose.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. März 2014)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> ... ziemlich fit ...



Lügen ohne rot zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feluxe (31. März 2014)

Nu ma keine falsche Bescheidenheit Malte


----------



## hasardeur (31. März 2014)

Ja, kann mich auch noch an andere Zeiten erinnern....


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. März 2014)

Keine Ahnung wo das herkommt. Muss am erhöhten bierkonsum liegen


----------



## ripcord (1. April 2014)

Gibt schlimmere Gegenden zum Biken ... kein Vergleich zu den HaBe !


----------



## hasardeur (1. April 2014)

Sieht recht flach und technisch unspektakulär aus


----------



## lukidtm (2. April 2014)

ich pack hier einfach mal nen bild rein


----------



## Tn124 (3. Juni 2014)

Hi , eure Fotos und fetten Bikes haben mich neugierig gemacht, also werd ich morgen mal nach HH fahren un gucken ob man in den Harburger Bergen ein bisschen Bergabspass haben kann. Ich befürchte nur das ich 3-4 Stunden auf den Waldwegen umherirre weil ich nich die geringste Ahnung habe wie es da aussieht und wo man zum Springen und Trailsurfen hinfahren muss. Alles was ich über den Spot weiß ist: "...lass mal morgen bisschen  in den HaBe`s Downhill fahren gehen..." . Na Ja, wenn ich Stundenlang an nem Spot geschaufelt und gesägt hätte würd ich das auch nich jedem dahergelaufenen Lyrcaträger auf die Nase binden. Könntet ihr mir trotzdem nen Tipp geben wo ich hinfahren muss. Ich habe geplant mit der S bahn zur Kärntner Hütte zu fahren und dann südlich in den Wald hinein und dann später Richtung Westen zu den Segelfliegern. Ich würd auch gern bei jemanden von euch Local`s mitfahren falls ihr da morgen unterwegs seid. Zu mir : ich bin 24 , fahr n 150/155 Enduro ( war damit aber auch schon in Winterberg - mittlerer Park Drop und so geht gerade noch so) , achso und n bisschen bergab heizen find ich geil. Werd am frühen Nachmittag da sein (Urlaub  ) gegen 13/14 Uhr


----------



## Mr.Nox (3. Juni 2014)

Eins kann ich dir verraten. Die geschaufelten Trails sind nicht in den Hamburger Bergen. Tut mir leid deinen Tatendrang da zu unterbinden. Das es dort kleine nette Abfahrten gibt, will ich gar nicht bestreiten. 

Die Zeit zum Trailfahren fängt bei mir nächste Woche an. Dann geht auch bei mir in die HaBe.


----------



## Tn124 (3. Juni 2014)

Na ja, fragen kost ja nix und für ein paar nette Runs wird´s sich schon lohnen. Wird bestimmt besser als den Deich runter zu rollern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (25. Juni 2014)

Hier ist Ruhe eingekehrt seit dem ich weggezogen bin :/

Aber künstliche strecken finden sich tatsächlich eher Richtung Fischbek Neugraben ...

Viel Spaß und grüße aus dem Taunus =]

PS: Linkin Park geht geil ab hier im Auto


----------



## Joschie (27. Juni 2014)

Wo sind eigentlich die n trailz?


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juni 2014)

Wird nicht verraten. Wenn du mit willst, triff dich bitte mit einem derLocals, die nehmen dich dann mit, wenn alles passt


----------



## frfreshman (10. Juli 2014)

Moin Experten,

ist hier zufällig jemand unterwegs der mir bei Reparatur (Lagerwechsel) von Sun Ringle Jumping Flea Freilaufkörper helfen kann?
Das innere Lager im Freilauf hat es komplett zerbröselt, leider hängt aber noch der äußere Lagerring im Freilauf.

Hier oben drin das defekte Lager, welches zur anderen Seite raus muss:






Und hier die andere Seite die man öffnen muss um dann irgendwie den Lagerrest der anderen Seite zu entfernen und neues Lager einzupressen (man sieht hier auch nochmal besser den Lagerring unten drin der raus muss, das lose Teile im Freilaufkörper ist nur der bereits gelöste Sprengring zur Sicherung des unteren defekten Lagers):





Das ist der zerbröselte Lager, bis auf den äußeren Lagerring der noch im Freilaufkörper steckt:





Alternative zur Reparatur wäre ein kompletter neuer Freilaufkörper, allerdings sehe ich nicht ein dafür €90 hinzublättern, welches das einzige Angebot ist was ich bisher gefunden habe.

Bin auf Eure Tipps gespannt!

Gruß Frank


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juli 2014)

So wie sich die kleinen Ritzel in den Freilaufkörper eingearbeitet haben (sieht nach SLX-Kassette aus), würde ich tatsächlich einen neuen Freilaufköper kaufen. Und nächstes Mal den Center-Lock-Ring tatsächlich mit dem geforderten Drehmoment anziehen! Dann arbeiten sich die Ritzel nicht so ein.
Das Lager heraus zu pulen ist wohl schwierig, da nirgendwo ein Punkt ist, an dem man ansetzen kann. Im Zweifel zerstörst Du den Freilauf.

Frag mal bei Cosmic Sports nach dem Preis, die sind doch Sun Ringle Importeur


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juli 2014)

Der Freilaufkörper ist noch ok, den kann man noch nutzen, eventuell etwas entgraten. Ich würde dir gerne helfen, bin aber bis zum 19. nicht in HH. Solang soll es vermutlich nicht dauern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (10. Juli 2014)

Die Alufreiläufe sehen doch alle so aus oder ? ich habe noch nie einen ohne diese Zacken gesehen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juli 2014)

Jupp. Tune, DT, Syntaxe, Hope. Wobei es da schon Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Joschie (12. Juli 2014)

_"Lord Shadow, post: 12105534, member: 66692"]Wird nicht verraten. Wenn du mit willst, triff dich bitte mit einem derLocals, die nehmen dich dann mit, wenn alles passt_


Oki, wo sind die locals denn?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Juli 2014)

Schreib hier rein, wenn du hin willst und hoff, dass jemand antwortet. Ich werde die nächsten zwei Wochen mal hinfahren und kündige das dann hier gerne an


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juli 2014)

Huhuh. Ich bin jetzt 3 Wochen unterwegs, würde aber nach dem 18. August gerne in den Bikepark. Träger für bis zu 4 Bikes kann ich ausleihen, fahren würde ich auch. Wer hat Bock? Entweder MSBX oder auch ein richtiger Bikepark?
Als fünte Person können wir auch gerne noch @lukidtm zum Fotos machen mitnehmen


----------



## jester81 (22. Juli 2014)

ich!


----------



## lukidtm (23. Juli 2014)

eey wenn dann will ich auch radln.. Pöö


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Juli 2014)

Schade aber auch 

Wir nehmen dich auch zum Radln mit.


----------



## lukidtm (23. Juli 2014)

schöön, hab momentan aber nur am wochenende zeit. Aber als Potentieller kandidat zum mitkommen melde ich mich fürs wochenende aufjedenfall!


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. August 2014)

Hier auch nochmal:
Wer fährt bei Zeiten:

1. in den Deister?
2. in den MSB-X Park?
3. in den echten Bikepark?

Bis zu drei Mitfahrer kann ich auch mitnehmen, dann mit Heckträger, gegen Spritbeteiligung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (17. August 2014)

wenn es bei mir passt wäre ich dabei. egal welche der 3 Sachen.


----------



## hasardeur (18. August 2014)

Wie sieht es vom 8. bis 10. September aus? Da sind noch Ferien, ich habe Urlaub und die Parks wären nicht so voll.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. August 2014)

Ganz schlecht, da muss ich arbeiten.


----------



## hasardeur (18. August 2014)

Dann danach.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. August 2014)

...bis zum 17.09.


----------



## Bazingaaa (20. August 2014)

Jemand Interesse ?


----------



## hasardeur (20. August 2014)

Danke, habe mit Fußball aufgehört. 

Größe?
Preis?
Sonstiges?

Antworten auf diese Fragen könnten vielleicht Interesse auslösen.


----------



## Bazingaaa (20. August 2014)

Pm


----------



## Monster_Rider (21. September 2014)

Moin Moin!
Bin neu hier aber hau jetzt erstmal einen raus 
Am Samstag den 27.09 will ich mit nem Kollegen nach Braunlage fahren und hätte noch einen Sitzplatz im Transporter frei
für alle weiteren, die ein Auto haben aber keine Möglichkeit ihr Bike hin zu bekommen wären auch noch Stellplätze im Transporter vorhanden! Wer Interesse hat gerne ne PM schicken

Gruß Monster_Rider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (1. November 2014)

ist hier zufällig morgen wer in Braunlage? 

Meine begleitung hat äußerst spontan abgesagt...


----------



## Zelle (2. November 2014)

Endlich geschafft, Urlaubsvideo vom Wallis-Urlaub ist fertig 






Prost


----------



## booN (8. November 2014)

Mal nee frage: Wo um drochtersen kann man den Biken? Meine Eltern sind nun von Cux nach Drochtersen gezogen da ich im Dezember 2 Wochen dort bin und mein Mtb mitnehme wollt ich mal fragen welche Hügel befahrbar sind und ob es dort irgenwo auch nette trails gibt.

Danke für eventuelle Antworten.
Gruss aus der Schweiz.


----------



## feluxe (10. November 2014)

In und um Drochtersen ist mir nix bekannt. Aber ca. 45-50 min von dort gibts die Harburger Berge (53°28'14.1"N 9°54'19.2"E). Hügeliges Waldgebiet mit einigen interessanten Ecken. Es ist allerdings viel Bergauffahren angesagt, da die Abfahrten wirklich kurz sind.


----------



## hasardeur (10. November 2014)

Naja, in den Alpen mus man auch jeden Höhenmeter rauf, den man später runter will (Shuttle mal aussen vor) 

Die Harburger Berge schaluchen jedoch durch die zwar kurzen, aber fast immer recht knackigen Anstiege. Mit Freerider oder Downhiller ist das kein Spass.


----------



## booN (10. November 2014)

Danke erstmal für eure antworten.Wollte ja eh die bergauf tretmühle mitnehmen, muss ja noch paar km hinter oder besser vor meinen eltern radeln. Das ist mit dem Freerider machbar aber nicht wirklich Spassig. Harburger berge allgemein oder gibt es dort irgendwo einen einstieg anfangspunkt?? Kann leider mit den koordinaten nix anfangen .

gruss
Roger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (10. November 2014)

Einstiege gibt es mehrere, berühmt berüchtigt sind die Kärtner Hütte an der B73 (Nordseite) oder der Parkplatz Karlstein an der Rosengartenstrasse (südlich).
Die HaBe (Kurzform) machen schon Spass. Ein Freerider muss aber nicht sein. Ein knackiges Trailbike macht mehr Spass. Insgesamt staunt man, dass man hier im Flachland doch so viel Mountainbike-Revier vorfindet. Ich habe einen Freund aus Linz, der denkt immer wieder gern an unsere Trails zurück (verstehe ich nicht wirklich, ist aber so).
Fakt ist, Du brauchst entweder einen ortskundigen Führer oder viel Zeit und Geduld, um alle Trails zu finden. Ich kenne mich selbst nach 2,5 Jahren häufiger HaBe-Fahrerei noch nicht zufriedenstellend aus.


----------



## booN (10. November 2014)

hehe das wird dann ja lustig. das einzige was ich von den HaBe kenne ist der wildpark schwarze berge. Also wenn ihr da irgendwo einen grossen Kerl in gelben shorts und blauem KraftstoffBike trefft, etwas orientierungslos,das sollte ich dann sein.

gruss


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. November 2014)

Wann willst du denn fahren? Es gibt ja ein paar Ortskundige


----------



## lukidtm (23. November 2014)

Mal wieder was aus Braunlage :

Schönen Sonntag euch noch


----------



## lukidtm (19. Dezember 2014)

war auch mal wieder Knipsen 













Mit dem hier bin ich aber nicht so ganz zufrieden, hat leider nicht ganz so geklappt wie ich wollte


----------



## lukidtm (22. März 2015)

Ich stehe mal wieder mit nem Bild in der auswahl zum "Bild des Tages" und würde mich freuen, wenn ihr bei folgendem Bild einmal aufs Sternchen oben rechts klicken köntet 





Schönen Sonntag euch noch!


----------



## mtblord (18. August 2015)

Hey Leute ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr wisst ob man in Rissen und aufm Müllberg gut DH fahren kann und wo das genau liegt. würde mich auf ne Antwort freuen. Und könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen wo das da auf den Bildern ist?
Mfg Florian


----------



## Deleted 206651 (18. August 2015)

Moin,
zu deiner ersten Frage, die kann ich dir nicht beantworten, da ich sehr lange nicht mehr auf den Strecken war. 
Zu deiner zweiten Frage, die letzten Fotos sind von der Strecke in Barsbüttel, Treffpunkt ist häufig die U-Bahnstation Steinfurther Allee. Genauer wird es dir hier erstmal keiner sagen, da es ein secret spot ist. Aber es wird dich bestimmt einer der dort häufiger mal fährt mitnehmen.

MfG


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. August 2015)

Jopp. Einfach mal mitkommen. Infos zu Spots gehen nicht über`s Netz raus.
Schau auch gerne mal in den Endurotouren-Thread, da sind wir etwas aktiver als hier.


----------



## mtblord (20. August 2015)

Hey Leute ich such ein paar Freeride Downhill Spots in Hamburg, und nun hab ich was von Niendorf gehört, ich würde mich freuen wen mir jemand eine genaue Standort beschreiben geben würde.
Grüße Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. August 2015)

Du wirst hier von (hoffentlich) niemandem, der dich nicht persönlich kennt, irgendwelche Spotinfos bekommen. Triff dich mit den Leuten und die nehmen dich dann mit, wenn sie dich für vernüftig/würdig/wasauchimmer halten.

Du bist ja auch im Fotoalbum mächtig am drängeln. Nimm`s nicht persönlich, aber es gibt einfach zuviele Deppen - ich gehe davon aus, dass du nicht dazu gehörst - die wild mit Spotinfos um sich werfen, die Regeln nicht einhalten, fahren aber nicht buddeln, Liste beliebig zu ergänzen. Triff die Leute, das schafft vertrauen.


----------



## mtblord (21. August 2015)

Wow erst mal Respekt dafür das du seit 9 Jahren dabei bist   und danke für deine Antwort ich versuchs mal im Volkspark da ein paar bekanntschaften zu Knüpfen


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. August 2015)

Wird für einige der Spots u.U. schwierig, da tatsächlich nicht alle Volksparker auf allen Spots gerne gesehen sind (verschiedene Gründe, stecke da auch nicht ganz drin). Schreib einfach auch mal hier rein, da sind mehr Aktive unterwegs: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/freeride-und-endurotouren-in-und-um-hamburg.618966/page-88#post-13177288 
Ist zwar mehr die Tourenfahrerecke, aber viele von uns sind auch immer wieder auf den Spots unterwegs.


----------



## lukidtm (19. Februar 2016)

mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen:


----------



## hasardeur (19. Februar 2016)

Sehe ich da lauter Blümchen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2016)

Tödliche und giftige


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2016)

Die orangenen sind besonders giftig habe ich gehört!


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (2. März 2016)

Hallo, ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen wer aus HH Interesse an einem Mondraker Co-Sponsoring (zum EK) hat. Auflagen gibt es keine außer viel fahren und Freunde auch mal aufs Rad zu lassen. 
Beim Modell denke ich an ein Foxy (gerne Carbon) oder Dune.
Evtl. ist gleiches auch im DH Bereich interessant.
Bei Interesse bitte eine PN schreiben.


----------



## christophersch (31. März 2016)

Heyhey!

dieses Foto hat mein Bruder am Montag im Volkspark gemacht. Hoffe es gefällt (über ein Sternchen würde ich mich sehr freuen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (7. April 2016)

Huch, was hat der Eddie denn in HH gemacht?


----------



## christophersch (7. April 2016)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Huch, was hat der Eddie denn in HH gemacht?



Der hat mal wieder seinen Sponsor besucht  chapman war auch dabei


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. April 2016)

Achja, da war ja was mit dem Sponsor...


----------



## ken_shuri (14. Juni 2016)

Hi! Ich bin neu in diese Forum und mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut. Seid biete net mit mir .
Ich komme aus Südfrankreich und werde bald in HH leben. Ich war nicht sicher mein MTB (Lapierre Zesty) mit mir zu nemmen als ich dachte Hamburg flach ist. Aber Irh sagt etwas anders! Wurde jemand die fun Strekke mir zeigen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Juni 2016)

Ich gerne, wenn ich dann bald wieder da bin


----------



## ken_shuri (15. Juni 2016)

Cool! Ich melde mich wenn ich da bin.
Ich gucke auch die enduro thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ken_shuri (6. Oktober 2016)

Hi. Ich bin jetzt in HH und bin fast bereit! Ich suche nur ein gutes MTB shop um mein tubeless Rad zu reparieren.
Lord Shadow, ist dein Angebot immer noch gültig? Bist du wieder da?


----------



## faz99 (6. Oktober 2016)

fahr mal in den volkspark - nansenstraße bis zum ende, kurz vor die autobahn. da wird dir sicherlich geholfen!


----------



## ken_shuri (6. Oktober 2016)

Danke Faz. Meinst du das es ein MTB shop hier gibt? Ich sehen nicht auf google maps. Sonst, hab ich "Hamburger Radhaus Fahrräder" ganz in der Nähe. Kennt jemand dieses Shop? http://www.hamburger-radhaus.de/


----------



## faz99 (6. Oktober 2016)

nee im volkspark ist kein shop. aber ständig leute die dir genug läden nennen könnten. was ist denn an deinem tubeless kaputt? kannst das nicht selbst fixen?


----------



## ken_shuri (6. Oktober 2016)

Ya, hab versucht. Aber ich hab keine Kompressor und das ist die Gelegenheit ein gutes Geschäft zu suchen. Das ist immer gut zu haben.


----------



## hasardeur (6. Oktober 2016)

Tublessmontage an der Tanke? So mache ich es.


----------



## ken_shuri (6. Oktober 2016)

Schaffst du das? Ich hab ain mal probiert (in Frankreich), das hat nicht geklappt...


----------



## ken_shuri (6. Oktober 2016)

Fährt Ihr oft in den Harburger Bergen oder irgendwo in HH? Ich würde seeeehr gern mitkommen! Ich bin mehr Enduro als DH, aber ich suche einfach nette Leute mitzufahren!


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Oktober 2016)

Wo wohnst du? Kannst gerne rumkommen.
Ansonsten: Luftpumpe in Eilbek (dann kannste aber auch zu mir kommen) oder Epic Cycles.

Fahren geht klar, wenn ich nicht Uni oder Dienst habe.


----------



## ken_shuri (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich wohne in Eimsbüttel. Ich hab mein Rad repariert, alles gut wieder! Jetzt brauche ich nur Zeit am Wochenende und euch zu treffen. Ich melde mich bald! Danke für den Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (20. Juni 2017)

Moinsen,

ich bin vor kurzem in die Nähe des Volksparks gezogen und habe bei einer Radtour die "DH-Anlage" entdeckt.
Wie ist es hier mit der Nutzung? Ich möchte keinem auf die Füße treten und frage deshalb 

Grüße
ders


----------



## eddy1995 (20. Juni 2017)

In volkspark darf und kann jeder fahren


----------



## ders (20. Juni 2017)

eddy1995 schrieb:


> In volkspark darf und kann jeder fahren


danke für die Info!
Dann werde ich da zeitnah mal aufschlagen 

Grüße


----------



## hasardeur (1. Oktober 2017)

Heute waren wir im Meister, war klasse. Dienstag wollen wir in einen Park im Harz. Welcher es wird, steht noch nicht fest. Vielleicht will ja noch jemand dorthin....


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Oktober 2017)

Voll am Radeln 
Helfe Deinstag bei einem Umzug und fit bin ich auch nicht...


----------



## hasardeur (2. Oktober 2017)

Fit bin ich auch nicht, da das mit dem Radel-Gemeinschaft hier irgendwie zusammengebrochen ist. Am 14. geht es für 7 Tage ins Vinschgau. Ich habe schon einigermaßen Bammel, wie ich mich da quälen muss.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Oktober 2017)

Mach halt mal nen Terminvorschlag im Tourenfaden.
Würde mir auch ganz gut tun mal vom Brett auf das Rad zu kommen.

btw: Freitagabend n Bier?


----------



## lukidtm (13. Oktober 2017)

Bin morgen wohl in Braunlage unterwegs, zufällig noch jemand da?


----------



## juju752 (24. Januar 2018)

Moin, 
mal wieder was aus den Harburger Bergen! Bitte fleißig Video gucken und Sterne geben. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

